# Post a Recent Picture Thread - Vol. II



## Kristina

... thought I'd revive it once again; shame we lost the previous one. Always a great source of motivation and great to see how everyone's getting on with their goals!


----------



## barsnack

Kristina said:


> ... thought I'd revive it once again; shame we lost the previous one. Always a great source of motivation and great to see how everyone's getting on with their goals!


your photo wont upload on my Laptop....post another one, preferably a behind shot..thanks


----------



## Newperson

Looking good KKVV


----------



## Kristina

barsnack said:


> your photo wont upload on my Laptop....post another one, preferably a behind shot..thanks


Awh shame, no worries! Did this one upload for you? :lol:










(Sorry)!


----------



## barsnack

Kristina said:


> Awh shame, no worries! Did this one upload for you? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry)!


you've put on weight fatty


----------



## Kristina

barsnack said:


> you've put on weight fatty


... I've just started my diet a couple weeks ago. Watch this space! :lol:


----------



## forza84

nowt wrong with a fat lass, as long as they dress sensibly


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 164194


----------



## bigchickenlover

View attachment 164195


Last Dead session 250kg...


----------



## Kristina

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 164194


Daaaym. Lookin' strong MRSTRONG!


----------



## Kristina

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 164195
> 
> 
> Last Dead session 250kg...


Nice!


----------



## Kristina

marcusmaximus said:


> Lived fat, got skinny, getting hench. 3 years or so difference, last pic around a month ago


That is pretty damn awesome. Good work.


----------



## marcusmaximus

Kristina said:


> That is pretty damn awesome. Good work.


Gracias Kristina, always appreciate the support


----------



## 25434

Kristina said:


> Awh shame, no worries! Did this one upload for you? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry)!


how you managed to get my progress pic on here I've no idea...pft.....ah well......


----------



## 31205

I'm too scared to upload a pic.


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> ... thought I'd revive it once again; shame we lost the previous one. Always a great source of motivation and great to see how everyone's getting on with their goals!



View attachment 164215


----------



## Kristina

sen said:


> I'm too scared to upload a pic.


Come on. Live dangerously!


----------



## Smoog

Being fat

View attachment 164216


----------



## 31205

Smoog said:


> Being fat
> 
> View attachment 164216


Fat! Ha! Like those birds who put pics on Facebook etc... God I look rough... Obviously fit as hell. Not saying your fit but your a big ****er!


----------



## 31205

Kristina said:


> Come on. Live dangerously!


I'll have a go tomorrow


----------



## Smoog

sen said:


> Fat! Ha! Like those birds who put pics on Facebook etc... God I look rough... Obviously fit as hell. Not saying your fit but your a big ****er!


You aint seen the gut  but thank you.


----------



## ryda

Won't be gettin a pic of me for at least another 4-6 weeks

What happened to the original thread anyway?


----------



## Captain lats

ryda said:


> Won't be gettin a pic of me for at least another 4-6 weeks
> 
> What happened to the original thread anyway?


The OP must have deleted it


----------



## Kristina

ryda said:


> Won't be gettin a pic of me for at least another 4-6 weeks
> 
> What happened to the original thread anyway?


I believe it was removed after the OP was outed on the boards as he was committing a string of fraudulent transactions (selling gear, watches and phones to people, then running off with their money).

He was called out, not sure what happened to him but the thread disappeared during the heated discussions.


----------



## Captain lats

Kristina said:


> I believe it was removed after the OP was outed on the boards as he was committing a string of fraudulent transactions (selling gear, watches and phones to people, then running off with their money).


Now that's interesting.


----------



## Kristina

Captain lats said:


> Now that's interesting.


You didn't see?? Damn that was some drama..


----------



## Captain lats

Kristina said:


> You didn't see?? Damn that was some drama..


Sh11111t!!! Can't believe i missed it.


----------



## ryda

Kristina said:


> I believe it was removed after the OP was outed on the boards as he was committing a string of fraudulent transactions (selling gear, watches and phones to people, then running off with their money).
> 
> He was called out, not sure what happened to him but the thread disappeared during the heated discussions.


Wow

And has he been licked down yet?


----------



## FelonE1

Captain lats said:


> Sh11111t!!! Can't believe i missed it.


Was a good one lol.


----------



## Captain lats

ryda said:


> Wow
> 
> And has he been licked down yet?


Rude bwoy slang right there for you :lol:


----------



## ryda

Captain lats said:


> Sh11111t!!! Can't believe i missed it.


Same

Head butting walls right now lol I always miss the action on here


----------



## ryda

Captain lats said:


> Rude bwoy slang right there for you :lol:


Certain man ah get the lick lick


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> Certain man ah get the lick lick


Man get the lick? Lol cough.


----------



## Captain lats

FelonE said:


> Man get the lick? Lol cough.


He means punched up lol


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> Man get the lick? Lol cough.


Down down lick dem doooowwnn!!!


----------



## FelonE1

Captain lats said:


> He means punched up lol


Lol I know. Bare licks.


----------



## Kristina

ryda said:


> Wow
> 
> And has he been licked down yet?


It was too funny. The UKM swat team did well; found his address, dad's mobile number, Facebook etc... they were ready to pay him a little visit. The little cretin was bricking it.


----------



## ryda

Captain lats said:


> He means punched up lol


Lol means something slightly different down in South manchester


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> It was too funny. The UKM swat team did well; found his address, dad's mobile number, Facebook etc... they were ready to pay him a little visit. The little cretin was bricking it.


And he refunded the UKM member he robbed. The power of UKM lol.


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> And he refunded the UKM member he robbed. The power of UKM lol.


Oh did he? Amazing! Haha. I wondered if he had.


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> Oh did he? Amazing! Haha. I wondered if he had.


Yep. Just shows what you can do when you work together.


----------



## ryda

Kristina said:


> It was too funny. The UKM swat team did well; found his address, dad's mobile number, Facebook etc... they were ready to pay him a little visit. The little cretin was bricking it.


Ah and why wasn't South Manchester and Cheshires finest informed?


----------



## musclemate

Kristina said:


> Awh shame, no worries! Did this one upload for you? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why do larger ladies wear clothes that are way too small? She looks like an underdone string wrapped pork joint. I wanna be sick.
> 
> (Sorry)!


----------



## Verno

Kristina said:


> It was too funny. The UKM swat team did well; found his address, dad's mobile number, Facebook etc... they were ready to pay him a little visit. The little cretin was bricking it.


I remember that well, funny as ****. At one point everyone was being accused!!

Wasn't it tekkers that was sorting the err visit??


----------



## FelonE1

View attachment 164235


16 days in to my cut.


----------



## sledgehammer123

FelonE said:


> View attachment 164235
> 
> 
> 16 days in to my cut.


That's different, 2 belly buttons???


----------



## FelonE1

sledgehammer123 said:


> That's different, 2 belly buttons???


Volleyball accident.


----------



## lotus

Hit my all time leanest I think , love flexible dieting


----------



## Benchbum

T minus 10 days to prep


----------



## Mince Pies

lotus said:


> Hit my all time leanest I think , love flexible dieting


looking super lean :thumbup1: ,

i dont know why but i keep thinking 'Simpsons' !?


----------



## 31205

View attachment 164342


this is best i can do taking pic myself. cant ask the gf to take one, she'll think im snap chatting bitches! 

laugh away, people.


----------



## Varg

sen said:


> View attachment 164342
> 
> 
> this is best i can do taking pic myself. cant ask the gf to take one, she'll think im snap chatting bitches!
> 
> laugh away, people.


Good delts.


----------



## K-Rod




----------



## marcusmaximus

sen said:


> View attachment 164342
> 
> 
> this is best i can do taking pic myself. cant ask the gf to take one, she'll think im snap chatting bitches!
> 
> laugh away, people.


Nothing to laugh at there mate, monster delts and good traps too.


----------



## 31205

marcusmaximus said:


> Nothing to laugh at there mate, monster delts and good traps too.


thanks a lot.


----------



## ryda

Right al join in, not so recent but it's the last pic I took around December


----------



## Captain lats

ryda said:


> Right al join in, not so recent but it's the last pic I took around December


Epic shot bruv :wink: Heavy artillery!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

View attachment 164370


most recent pic, just about to start a cut.


----------



## ryda

Captain lats said:


> Epic shot bruv :wink: Heavy artillery!!!


Bang bang


----------



## chris.zane

Today at Arms + Weakpoints

View attachment 164371


----------



## Captain lats

Just lats mate


----------



## FelonE1

Captain lats said:


> Just lats mate


I'm genuinely interested to see a front shot.


----------



## Pinky

View attachment 164378


Took at 4.30am last week


----------



## Captain lats

FelonE said:


> I'm genuinely interested to see a front shot.


In the spring/summer time I'll give you one. Everyone in my gym uses the "I'm bulking" excuse. But i suppose it's true.


----------



## chris.zane

it IS bulking time lol


----------



## Archaic

Last two pics taken together, think it was around the 3rd week into December - 208lbs, 5'10"

Aiming for 215lbs with less bf% by the summer.

View attachment 164380


View attachment 164381


----------



## Betts020577

Will reserve my pic for at least a few years judging by these pics.

Unless you want to see Mr Bean with no top on :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

5ft 11. 208lbs


----------



## chris.zane

that epic session where i broke my PR (150kg 5x5)

View attachment 164385


----------



## banzi

View attachment 164386


----------



## chris.zane

banzi said:


> View attachment 164386


damn man looking great!!!


----------



## banzi

chris.zane said:


> damn man looking great!!!


TBH thats fat for me.


----------



## chris.zane

Bulking time :thumb:


----------



## Newperson

chris.zane said:


> that epic session where i broke my PR (150kg 5x5)
> 
> View attachment 164385


Wtf at the size of them plates!


----------



## FelonE1

Newperson said:


> Wtf at the size of them plates!


Bumper plates


----------



## chris.zane

the rack was taken so i had to use the one in the crossfit area haha


----------



## Dan TT

View attachment 164389


From about 3 week ago, started cutting this week


----------



## TELBOR

Just before Christmas....

View attachment 164390


That was midway through a failed bulk lol

Man flu FFS


----------



## Dan94

marcusmaximus said:


> Lived fat, got skinny, getting hench. 3 years or so difference, last pic around a month ago


Top work!


----------



## Verno

Dan94 said:


> Top work!


Err where err did the tattoo go?


----------



## Lewy_h

Verno said:


> Err where err did the tattoo go?


Lmao! Didn't even notice that


----------



## Verno

TommyBananas said:


> Pls, this must be a troll?


I hope your not referring to me tommy my ole lad??


----------



## Verno

TommyBananas said:


> Yes. How can you not tell why the tattoo is not there?
> 
> The first pic he has taken in a mirror.
> 
> The second pic is taken by someone else.
> 
> The third pic he has taken in a mirror.
> 
> .............


So then please explain to me why you can't see the tattoo that is quite clearly on his right arm in 2nd pic (btw it goes from the right arm over and onto his right pec) yet in 3rd pick it's nowhere to be seen???

Look at the photos again before you start calling me a troll lol cvnt!


----------



## richardrahl

Verno said:


> So then please explain to me why you can't see the tattoo that is quite clearly on his right arm in 2nd pic (btw it goes from the right arm over and onto his right pec) yet in 3rd pick it's nowhere to be seen???
> 
> Look at the photos again before you start calling me a troll lol cvnt!


I can see it in the 3rd pic.

Keep in mind that because the 1st and 3rd pics are taken in mirrors, the side closest to us is his left shoulder.


----------



## Verno

TommyBananas said:


> You can't see the tattoo on the third pic? are you blind?
> 
> You remind me of one of those dumb 15 year old girls who posts on transformation pictures on FB calling them fake cos of things like that.
> 
> Dumb.


Lol you've been here for minutes pal and your calling me a troll

Look at the pictures agin doesn't matter who took the pics his RIGHT arm is foremost in every shot pic1 right arm in foreground but no tatto, pic 2 right arm and pec in fairground with tattoo, pic 3 right arm and pec in foreground but shock horror no tattoo!! Unless that is he peeled it off and stuck it on his left shoulder!!

And try to learn your left from your right!!!

Dumb!!!


----------



## richardrahl

Verno said:


> Lol you've been here for minutes pal and your calling me a troll
> 
> Look at the pictures agin doesn't matter who took the pics his RIGHT arm is foremost in every shot pic1 right arm in foreground but no tatto, pic 2 right arm and pec in fairground with tattoo, pic 3 right arm and pec in foreground but shock horror no tattoo!! Unless that is he peeled it off and stuck it on his left shoulder!!
> 
> And try to learn your left from your right!!!
> 
> Dumb!!!



View attachment 164399


Fcuking hell, bud... Read the posts and look at the pics again. It'll hit home soon. Haha.


----------



## Verno

Ffs right fair enough fellas maybe because it's late but mirror thing just didn't click!! @TommyBananas apologies for calling you a cvnt, but am no troll was an honest mistake. @richardrahl


----------



## FelonE1

Verno said:


> Ffs right fair enough fellas maybe because it's late but mirror thing just didn't click!! @TommyBananas apologies for calling you a cvnt, but am no troll was an honest mistake. @richardrahl


lol Who's the cvnt now?


----------



## p.cullen

Excuse the ****ty tatoo :whistling:


----------



## marcusmaximus

F'lol that was hilarious... cheers guys


----------



## Chelsea

Taken 11th Dec 2014

View attachment 164415


----------



## marcusmaximus

Chelsea said:


> Taken 11th Dec 2014
> 
> View attachment 164415


Beast


----------



## Chelsea

marcusmaximus said:


> Beast


Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> Taken 11th Dec 2014
> 
> View attachment 164415


heres the skinny little orange pencil necked mascot :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Verno said:


> Err where err did the tattoo go?


1st and 3rd pics are of his left side (mirror reverse)

2nd is of right side taken by someone else .


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Taken 11th Dec 2014
> 
> View attachment 164415


looking good mr chelsea :wub:


----------



## Chelsea

MRSTRONG said:


> heres the skinny little orange pencil necked mascot :lol:


Love you too mate x :lol:



Sambuca said:


> looking good mr chelsea :wub:


Cheers lurch :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> Love you too mate x :lol:


My XL T-shirt signed by your idol that you`ll never fit into no matter how much you try to get bigger :lol:

View attachment 164416


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Love you too mate x :lol:
> 
> Cheers lurch :beer:


Lurch PMSL


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> Lurch PMSL


 :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

MRSTRONG said:


> My XL T-shirt signed by your idol that you`ll never fit into no matter how much you try to get bigger :lol:
> 
> View attachment 164416


 :lol: if that's XL and its tight on you it must be fcking tiny!!

*can i have it though :lol:


----------



## Newperson

MRSTRONG said:


> My XL T-shirt signed by your idol that you`ll never fit into no matter how much you try to get bigger :lol:
> 
> View attachment 164416


Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.

Xxx


----------



## MRSTRONG

Newperson said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.
> 
> Xxx


you posted that on one of my youtube videos months ago .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Chelsea said:


> :lol: if that's XL and its tight on you it must be fcking tiny!!
> 
> *can i have it though :lol:


haha i think the sizing is fcuked up on it but no you cant have it :lol:


----------



## Newperson

MRSTRONG said:


> you posted that on one of my youtube videos months ago .



View attachment 164419


----------



## 31205

R0BLET said:


> Just before Christmas....
> 
> View attachment 164390
> 
> 
> That was midway through a failed bulk lol
> 
> Man flu FFS


Your face looks familiar!!


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> Your face looks familiar!!


That's me, bottom right mate....

View attachment 164420


Lol

How's the food budget coming along anyway?


----------



## babyarm

Just before Xmas


----------



## Stephen9069

View attachment 164428


View attachment 164429


View attachment 164430


Literally taken just now sitting at 20st 6lbs after being back in the gym for 2 weeks after a pitiful year


----------



## richardrahl

Verno said:


> Ffs right fair enough fellas maybe because it's late but mirror thing just didn't click!! @TommyBananas apologies for calling you a cvnt, but am no troll was an honest mistake. @richardrahl


#motherofallblondemoments :thumb:


----------



## Verno

richardrahl said:


> #motherofallblondemoments :thumb:


Too fcukin true!! lol


----------



## 31205

R0BLET said:


> That's me, bottom right mate....
> 
> View attachment 164420
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> How's the food budget coming along anyway?


Yeah, good thanks. Spent £37 this week which is a record low! Did the click n collect thing online with Tesco so that helped. Walking round supermarkets makes you buy things you might not really need.


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> Yeah, good thanks. Spent £37 this week which is a record low! Did the click n collect thing online with Tesco so that helped. Walking round supermarkets makes you buy things you might not really need.


Perfect mate!


----------



## Pancake'

View attachment 164452
Early November, last backshot taken, fair amount bigger now, been back training for about 2 weeks consistently since xmas lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> View attachment 164428
> 
> 
> View attachment 164429
> 
> 
> View attachment 164430
> 
> 
> Literally taken just now sitting at 20st 6lbs after being back in the gym for 2 weeks after a pitiful year


look a bit like capes :thumbup1:

im sure i seen you at a comp i did , sussex strongest man or something ? was in the high street , i went for a few pints after 3 events :lol:


----------



## Pancake'

Chelsea said:


> Taken 11th Dec 2014
> 
> View attachment 164415


What's your secret? ahaha! looking good mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Starz said:


> What's your secret? ahaha! looking good mate.


He's a fluffer in the evenings....?


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> look a bit like capes :thumbup1:
> 
> im sure i seen you at a comp i did , sussex strongest man or something ? was in the high street , i went for a few pints after 3 events :lol:


lol my lass is hating that iv left my hair grow so i keep refusing to get it cut.

Yeah my father in law and younger brother were competing in the under 105's i was injured lol my father in law was the oldest there 57 and my brother was the youngest 18





 can see you there mate lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> lol my lass is hating that iv left my hair grow so i keep refusing to get it cut.
> 
> Yeah my father in law and younger brother were competing in the under 105's i was injured lol my father in law was the oldest there 57 and my brother was the youngest 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can see you there mate lol


i remember him he did very well .

heres the opens






the log was horrible , newly powder coated and was very slippery :/

awesome day though , first event i seen stars = game over :lol:


----------



## Hoddsy

View attachment 164468


Had my diet in check for the last 3 months. It's finally paying off.


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> i remember him he did very well .
> 
> heres the opens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the log was horrible , newly powder coated and was very slippery :/
> 
> awesome day though , first event i seen stars = game over :lol:


lol i call him our Odd Haugen just not as strong, hes good just got to try and get his deadlift moving up to 200kg. But hes doing well hes only been doing it for about a year and hes competing in the novice's at the comp im doing.

You done well to keep the farmers going mate.

lol watching that back just makes your realize the sort of size and strength you need to get to to compete in the opens.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i call him our Odd Haugen just not as strong, hes good just got to try and get his deadlift moving up to 200kg. But hes doing well hes only been doing it for about a year and hes competing in the novice's at the comp im doing.
> 
> You done well to keep the farmers going mate.
> 
> lol watching that back just makes your realize the sort of size and strength you need to get to to compete in the opens.


yeah it`s mad , will is terry hollands training partner and has been in england quals and i think won uks most powerful man , charlie is also a powerhouse , i trained with charlkie for a bit and beat him just not on comp day :lol:

i was floating round 20 stone and at 6"2 i still looked and felt small next to will and charlie lol


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah it`s mad , will is terry hollands training partner and has been in england quals and i think won uks most powerful man , charlie is also a powerhouse , i trained with charlkie for a bit and beat him just not on comp day :lol:
> 
> i was floating round 20 stone and at 6"2 i still looked and felt small next to will and charlie lol


lol just means you got to get up to 22-23 stone this time round mate and get as wide as Lalas.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> lol just means you got to get up to 22-23 stone this time round mate and get as wide as Lalas.


on it mate :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Starz said:


> What's your secret? ahaha! looking good mate.


Hahaha cheers mate.......in all honesty....consistency.....and good gear haha.



R0BLET said:


> He's a fluffer in the evenings....?


This may be true as well :lol:


----------



## Kristina

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 164378
> 
> 
> Took at 4.30am last week


Looking good chick!


----------



## Kristina

Captain lats said:


> Just lats mate


..... I see lats! Could it be...!?


----------



## Kristina

Captain lats said:


> In the spring/summer time I'll give you one. Everyone in my gym uses the "I'm bulking" excuse. But i suppose it's true.


That's no fun... everyone else is posting front bulk shots... if we don't see the bulk shots, the diet shots don't make the same impact!

Besides... you look pretty damn lean to me from the back.


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> View attachment 164386


That's not you!!


----------



## Captain lats

Kristina said:


> That's no fun... everyone else is posting front bulk shots... if we don't see the bulk shots, the diet shots don't make the same impact!
> 
> Besides... you look pretty damn lean to me from the back.


I'll get one next time i'm in the gym. Prob monday or tuesday.


----------



## Pancake'

Kristina said:


> That's not you!!


Huh? What makes you say that? I complemented him today, to say he was in good shape? not even f***ing him, by sounds of it. :lol:


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> That's not you!!


Of course its me


----------



## Benchbum

End of bulking


----------



## combo110

Some good inspiration on here! I'll get there


----------



## Kristina




----------



## TommyBananas

Opposite of this thread, but 2 years ago lmao


----------



## Hoddsy

And a cheeky back shot

View attachment 164610


----------



## Hoddsy

TommyBananas said:


> Opposite of this thread, but 2 years ago lmao


You've made tons of progress vs your avatar mate. Nice one


----------



## TommyBananas

Hoddsy said:


> You've made tons of progress vs your avatar mate. Nice one


Im pretty fat now


----------



## Hoddsy

TommyBananas said:


> Im pretty fat now


Haha, bulking or too many takeaways?


----------



## TommyBananas

Hoddsy said:


> Haha, bulking or too many takeaways?


I blame powerlifting ;-)


----------



## Kristina

TommyBananas said:


> Opposite of this thread, but 2 years ago lmao


Awwwhh so cute, no beard... wouldn't recognise you at all! :laugh:

Can see the hard work you've put in over 2 years, good stuff.


----------



## Kristina

Hoddsy said:


> And a cheeky back shot
> 
> View attachment 164610


Nice!


----------



## TommyBananas

Kristina said:


> Awwwhh so cute, no beard... wouldn't recognise you at all! :laugh:
> 
> Can see the hard work you've put in over 2 years, good stuff.


Thank yooou


----------



## JwaR

TommyBananas said:


> Opposite of this thread, but 2 years ago lmao


How long between this and your avi pic?


----------



## TommyBananas

JwaR said:


> How long between this and your avi pic?


August 2013 - Feb 2014


----------



## JwaR

TommyBananas said:


> August 2013 - Feb 2014


Nice mate


----------



## Narcissus

View attachment 164677


----------



## Narcissus

View attachment 164679


----------



## gradziol

Just finished cutting cycle (133 days, from 97kg to 87kg) so can as well put few pics done yesterday


----------



## scot-ish

gradziol said:


> Just finished cutting cycle (133 days, from 97kg to 87kg) so can as well put few pics done yesterday


some difference there mate. do you have a blog? im just about where your 1st pic is, and have about 140 days to get to where i want to be at.

cheers


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## gradziol

scot-ish said:


> some difference there mate. do you have a blog? im just about where your 1st pic is, and have about 140 days to get to where i want to be at.
> 
> cheers


No blog, just training journal, here on uk-muscle.

I have planned 140 days as well (20 weeks) but reached pick form earlier so decided to finish, now will do reverse diet and bulk (but without adding to much fat to the frame, not going to repeat past mistakes).


----------



## ripped45

here's a couple of me from the original thread


----------



## norcal1916

ripped45 said:


> here's a couple of me from the original thread
> View attachment 164718
> View attachment 164719


Looking huge. When were these from?


----------



## Pinky

TommyBananas said:


> Opposite of this thread, but 2 years ago lmao


You look sooooo much better without the facial hair :wub:


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> Not anymore I don't, I'm a balding fat man now.
> 
> I like my facialhair like dis. Although my forehead could land an airbus on it.


IIFMM

The results.


----------



## Pinky

TommyBananas said:


> Not anymore I don't, I'm a balding fat man now.
> 
> I like my facialhair like dis. Although my forehead could land an airbus on it.


Nooooo No facial hair lol Think you'd look better without it. Ive seen worse tbh, so wouldnt really worry  x


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Not anymore I don't, I'm a balding fat man now.
> 
> I like my facialhair like dis. Although my forehead could land an airbus on it.


For an attitudey fvcker you're a cutie lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Its easy behind a keyboard. :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

ryda said:


> Won't be gettin a pic of me for at least another 4-6 weeks
> 
> What happened to the original thread anyway?


That long? Gutted


----------



## FelonE1

> Its easy behind a keyboard.


As you've proved


----------



## b0t13

Agree on facial hair, needs to be gone! Some people pull of the Dan bilzerian look and other look like a hobo, you've got a young face so hobo!

Keep a little stuble but not long and you'll be mucho sexier fo dem bishes,

I'll post a pic after my 'MT2 run to show the difference


----------



## ryda

Skye666 said:


> That long? Gutted


Lol well here's one of the last I took a week after abusing my body with alcohol, chips, burgers and pizza in Mallorca for a week in October









And this dude came up to me in the gym over there and asked me for a pic lol dunno who he thought I was










But you've still gotta wait 4-6 weeks for a more recent one


----------



## Skye666

ryda said:


> Lol well here's one of the last I took a week after abusing my body with alcohol, chips, burgers and pizza in Mallorca for a week in October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this dude came up to me in the gym over there and asked me for a pic lol dunno who he thought I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you've still gotta wait 4-6 weeks for a more recent one


I like these pics very much .....roll on 6 weeks... :bounce:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> As you've proved


On the contrary I'm anything but. I'm Courteous but to the point, honest, polite, and well balanced............... So wind ya Fkn neck in ya Cvnt......LOL :lol:


----------



## ryda

Skye666 said:


> I like these pics very much .....roll on 6 weeks... :bounce:


Yep my drugs should be fully active by then


----------



## scot-ish

TommyBananas said:


> I don't have facial hair for other peoples approval, I have facial hair because I'm lazy and I don't mind it. ;-)


mind is cos its cold in the winter, and it ****es the missus off quite a bit lol


----------



## Stormborn91

TommyBananas said:


> I don't have facial hair for other peoples approval, I have facial hair because I'm lazy and I don't mind it. ;-)


Facial hair is what separates the men from the boys :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman

ryda said:


> Lol well here's one of the last I took a week after abusing my body with alcohol, chips, burgers and pizza in Mallorca for a week in October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this dude came up to me in the gym over there and asked me for a pic lol dunno who he thought I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you've still gotta wait 4-6 weeks for a more recent one


He does looks like ballotelli a bit


----------



## Jammy Dodger

When I first saw this thread I thought there was no way on this planet I was going to post a pic and get destroyed. But I think it will be good motivation for me to actually get into the gym more and train a bit harder, and also maybe focus on my diet a bit more.

So here I am in all my not so impressive glory:

View attachment 164746


That's pre-workout - and I know I'm not in the best of shape. I seem to have let a lot of things stop me actually training, including posting on here far too much. But let's see where I can be in 6 months.


----------



## ryda

Frandeman said:


> He does looks like ballotelli a bit


Lol funny you should say that coz we added each other on Facebook and he has abit of a balotelli obsession


----------



## chris-a

Kristina said:


>


ok, i'll be the first - that's a great bum :thumbup1:

(not to detract from your hard work tho)


----------



## The-Real-Deal

chris-a said:


> ok, i'll be the first - that's a great bum :thumbup1:
> 
> (not to detract from your hard work tho)


Ah come one fella......That's a great body full stop :wink:


----------



## Skye666

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 164378
> 
> 
> Took at 4.30am last week


Gunz :thumb: looking good


----------



## BaronSamedii

Kristina said:


>


What do you weigh ?

How tall are you ?


----------



## BaronSamedii

TommyBananas said:


> Is this how you get all the chicks?


No

I have a knife for that


----------



## Pinky

Skye666 said:


> Gunz :thumb: looking good


Sort of but not quite lol There getting there lmao x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Misspinky1983 said:


> Sort of but not quite lol There getting there lmao x


I think you look wonderful. Keep up the good work :thumbup1: :wink:


----------



## chris-a

> Ah come one fella......That's a great body full stop :wink:


gawd yeah (hence my 'not to detract from the rest of you' type comment). pretty much a perfect physique to me!


----------



## Mark2021

Selfie before a sunbed :lol:

View attachment 164747


----------



## Pinky

> I think you look wonderful. Keep up the good work :thumbup1: :wink:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Your welcome


----------



## Dan94

Kristina said:


>


Nice bottom.


----------



## Kristina

BaronSamedii said:


> What do you weigh ?
> 
> How tall are you ?


5'8" and 171lbs (77-78kg) ... I've only just started my diet - 14 weeks out. No idea what my stage weight will be as it's my first ever comp..


----------



## Kristina

ripped45 said:


> here's a couple of me from the original thread
> View attachment 164718
> View attachment 164719


Insane.

How long ago was that? When are you competing next?


----------



## Best.username

Kristina said:


> 5'8" and 171lbs (77-78kg) ... I've only just started my diet - 14 weeks out. No idea what my stage weight will be as it's my first ever comp..


How does it feel having a bunch of blokes with somewhat increased testosterone levels having a good look at your bum on the Internet!


----------



## Dan94

Kristina said:


> 5'8" and 171lbs (77-78kg) ... I've only just started my diet - 14 weeks out. No idea what my stage weight will be as it's my first ever comp..


What comp you doing?


----------



## Kristina

Dan94 said:


> What comp you doing?


Will be the April 26th UKBFF Body-Fitness category.


----------



## Kristina

tigerdel said:


> How does it feel having a bunch of blokes with somewhat increased testosterone levels having a good look at your bum on the Internet!


The same way it makes me feel having a good look at their bum on the Internet.


----------



## bail

Kristina said:


> The same way it makes me feel having a good look at their bum on the Internet.


Good answer


----------



## Captain lats

View attachment 164748


Best i could do for a front shot lol. It's the taking part that counts


----------



## ryda

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 164748
> 
> 
> Best i could do for a front shot lol. It's the taking part that counts


There's some purple thing on your face bro


----------



## FelonE1

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 164748
> 
> 
> Best i could do for a front shot lol. It's the taking part that counts


Wit woo get you lol. Looks like Barnie jizzed on ya face though


----------



## Captain lats

ryda said:


> There's some purple thing on your face bro





FelonE said:


> Wit woo get you lol. Looks like Barnie jizzed on ya face though


PMSL  Thanks for pointing that out boyz. I didn't even notice lol


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## ripped45

great legs


----------



## ripped45

Kristina said:


> Insane.
> 
> How long ago was that? When are you competing next?


last show 2014, glute pic was from 2013. I hope to compete next this summer


----------



## bail

Benchbum said:


>


Calfs look awesome


----------



## Benchbum

bail said:


> Calfs look awesome


Thanks... Shame the rest isn't to the same standard!


----------



## bail

Benchbum said:


> Thanks... Shame the rest isn't to the same standard!


Big calfes are what makes a man the rest is just for show


----------



## zak007

Kristina said:


> 5'8" and 171lbs (77-78kg) ... I've only just started my diet - 14 weeks out. No idea what my stage weight will be as it's my first ever comp..


fcuk me, i'm 5'8 and 79kg currently and look like below

View attachment 164817
View attachment 164818
View attachment 164819
View attachment 164820


----------



## ryda

zak007 said:


> fcuk me, i'm 5'8 and 79kg currently and look like below
> 
> View attachment 164817
> View attachment 164818
> View attachment 164819
> View attachment 164820


Animal!


----------



## Kristina

zak007 said:


> fcuk me, i'm 5'8 and 79kg currently and look like below
> 
> View attachment 164817
> View attachment 164818
> View attachment 164819
> View attachment 164820


.... haha yeah, it's the quality/density of my muscle mass. I've got predominantly really dense, solid, myofibrillar mass as oppose to sarcoplasmic (aka aesthetic) muscle tissue as I've focused the majority of my training on strength as oppose to pump/bodybuilding. Just a principle I've always been true to.

You're definitely a lot 'bigger' than me don't worry.


----------



## ryda

Kristina said:


> .... haha yeah, it's the quality/density of my muscle mass. I've got predominantly really dense, solid, myofibrillar mass as oppose to sarcoplasmic (aka aesthetic) muscle tissue as I've focused the majority of my training on strength as oppose to pump/bodybuilding. Just a principle I've always been true to.
> 
> You're definitely a lot 'bigger' than me don't worry.


Lol I think he got abit nervous


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> For an attitudey fvcker you're a cutie lol.


This made me chuckle, takes a lot to do that on the school run!


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## FelonE1

Getting there.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Leaning out quite nicely buddy, you won't even have to cut much longer, could just blast again and get even bigger mwuahaha.


Cheers mate. I cut fat so quickly it's unreal lol.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Always meant to ask..
> 
> The four squares above your belly button, probably the most random tattoo I've ever seen; any meaning behind it?


Lol was an exs name from when I was young. Got a tattoo gun and blocked it out myself haha.


----------



## b0t13

Kristina said:


> .... haha yeah, it's the quality/density of my muscle mass. I've got predominantly really dense, solid, myofibrillar mass as oppose to sarcoplasmic (aka aesthetic) muscle tissue as I've focused the majority of my training on strength as oppose to pump/bodybuilding. Just a principle I've always been true to.
> 
> You're definitely a lot 'bigger' than me don't worry.


Glad he posted it first, I'm similar shape yet not as 'assisted' looking as above and weigh less aswell, I must be made from air as on paper I sound small but like the pics above obviously not, unless you have really heavy feet


----------



## zak007

Kristina said:


> .... haha yeah, it's the quality/density of my muscle mass. I've got predominantly really dense, solid, myofibrillar mass as oppose to sarcoplasmic (aka aesthetic) muscle tissue as I've focused the majority of my training on strength as oppose to pump/bodybuilding. Just a principle I've always been true to.
> 
> You're definitely a lot 'bigger' than me don't worry.


You'll dwarf me in real life, i'm only 5'7. I lied :lol:


----------



## DaveCW

Kristina said:


> Will be the April 26th UKBFF Body-Fitness category.


Me too....

As moral support to one of my mates, he's a fkn beast. :thumb:


----------



## DaveCW

Bixx said:


> So I've had a PT for 3 weeks now. Just when I think I'm making progress in one session the next one floors me. She's been brilliant. My cardio fitness has improved so dramatically I can hardly believe this is my body!!
> 
> She snapped this today after she had me leg pressing and mountain climbing. I was hiding under my towel and having a starfish moment. She posted it to all her other clients... I've just seen it haha


Thats right you show that fkn towel who's boss!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1

Bixx said:


> So I've had a PT for 3 weeks now. Just when I think I'm making progress in one session the next one floors me. She's been brilliant. My cardio fitness has improved so dramatically I can hardly believe this is my body!!
> 
> She snapped this today after she had me leg pressing and mountain climbing. I was hiding under my towel and having a starfish moment. She posted it to all her other clients... I've just seen it haha


Lol you look battered.


----------



## Kristina

DaveCW said:


> Me too....
> 
> As moral support to one of my mates, he's a fkn beast. :thumb:


Oh oh! Come and say hello to me if you see me! :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

Bixx said:


> So I've had a PT for 3 weeks now. Just when I think I'm making progress in one session the next one floors me. She's been brilliant. My cardio fitness has improved so dramatically I can hardly believe this is my body!!
> 
> She snapped this today after she had me leg pressing and mountain climbing. I was hiding under my towel and having a starfish moment. She posted it to all her other clients... I've just seen it haha


Killing it girl! :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground

259lbs on Dec 10th.

View attachment 164854


----------



## FelonE1

Me and Jiinx wishing you all a happy Saturday lol


----------



## Stormborn91

FelonE said:


> Me and Jiinx wishing you all a happy Saturday lol


Awww bless, look at that sweet little face looking straight at the camera...

Oh and Jiinx is a cutie too!


----------



## FelonE1

Stormborn91 said:


> Awww bless, look at that sweet little face looking straight at the camera...
> 
> Oh and Jiinx is a cutie too!


Lol Cheers cheeky


----------



## richardrahl

Don't usually do pics, but fcuk it.

This is the most recent. It's taken cold, no gear and after being out of the gym for a few months due to damaged Axillary Nerves. So looking flat and a bit porkier.

Getting back on track now though, so will post an updated pic soon.

View attachment 164920


P.s. I will repeatedly neg any massive and/or ripped person that posts a pic within 5 posts of mine. :lol:


----------



## Brook877

Huntingground said:


> 259lbs on Dec 10th.












:whistling:


----------



## Kristina

richardrahl said:


> Don't usually do pics, but fcuk it.
> 
> This is the most recent. It's taken cold, no gear and after being out of the gym for a few months due to damaged Axillary Nerves. So looking flat and a bit porkier.
> 
> Getting back on track now though, so will post an updated pic soon.
> 
> View attachment 164920
> 
> 
> P.s. I will repeatedly neg any massive and/or ripped person that posts a pic within 5 posts of mine. :lol:


... looking good, and especially after all that? Damn.

So what's the deal with damaged axillary nerves? How did that happen and did you have to have surgery? Physio? Rehab etc? Curious how that works out...


----------



## Kristina

Brook877 said:


> :whistling:


Haha that cracked me up!

Uncanny.


----------



## richardrahl

Kristina said:


> ... looking good, and especially after all that? Damn.
> 
> So what's the deal with damaged axillary nerves? How did that happen and did you have to have surgery? Physio? Rehab etc? Curious how that works out...


I think the damage was caused while fighting (Judo). Got sharp shooting pains down my arms one night when going at it with a mate of mine who's of equal strength, so it always get rough. Didn't think anything if it at the time, but kept getting severe pins and needles in my hands for a week or two, then hit the gym one day and strength on pressing movements was virtually half of the session before. My left side was weakest, I could only dumbell press about 20kg on that side. Oddly enough, I could still do flyes with the 40's.

Physio pinned it down to Axillary Nerves (which just control pressing movements) and I had about 10 weeks of manipulation and deep massage which helped wonders. Training shoulders twice a week has got things cracking again and my shoulder press is 100kg for 8 again already, so looks like all will be well soon enough.

Lost a fair bit of size, but not too fussed.


----------



## banzi

View attachment 164940


It always amazes me how people can vary so much and be the same bodyweight.


----------



## Huntingground

banzi said:


> View attachment 164940
> 
> 
> It always amazes me how people can vary so much and be the same bodyweight.


I am almost 6'1" at 259lbs there.

Dorian is 5"10' at 280lbs.

Strange to compare.

Also this is the second board you have posted this on.


----------



## banzi

Huntingground said:


> I am almost 6'1" at 259lbs there.
> 
> Dorian is 5"10' at 280lbs.
> 
> Strange to compare.
> 
> Also this is the second board you have posted this on.


I didnt know you were 6'1.

I also didnt know I had to limit my posts to one board.


----------



## Huntingground

banzi said:


> I didnt know you were 6'1.
> 
> I also didnt know I had to limit my posts to one board.


Of course, it is a pleasure proving you incorrect on numerous boards instead of just on this one :thumb:


----------



## richardrahl

Huntingground said:


> I am almost 6'1" at 259lbs there.
> 
> Dorian is 5"10' at 280lbs.
> 
> Strange to compare.
> 
> Also this is the second board you have posted this on.



View attachment 164950


:whistling:


----------



## Mince Pies

Benchbum said:


> End of bulking


looking good! but man, when you turn around your face doesn't fit that physique.... must be the glasses!? all clark kent or something.


----------



## Kristina

Having instagram photo battle with Omar Isuf and Silent Mike, posting our best donkey calf raises.. they posted Omar with two on his back and this was my comeback! :lol:

(Total of 254kg right there) hahaha..


----------



## spudsy

Kristina said:


> Having instagram photo battle with Omar Isuf and Silent Mike, posting our best donkey calf raises.. they posted Omar with two on his back and this was my comeback! :lol:
> 
> (Total of 254kg right there) hahaha..


Oh Kristina tut tut tut, do people still half for that one :lol:

That's how purple Aki gets em ya know :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kristina

spudsy said:


> Oh Kristina tut tut tut, do people still half for that one :lol:
> 
> That's how purple Aki gets em ya know :lol: :lol:


Hahahaha.

Was the funniest thing we've done in a long time. :lol:


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Having instagram photo battle with Omar Isuf and Silent Mike, posting our best donkey calf raises.. they posted Omar with two on his back and this was my comeback! :lol:
> 
> (Total of 254kg right there) hahaha..


254 kgs on your back, laughing and mucking about.

What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Not nearly as funny but just as sexy as @banzi

Me Benching 160kg last night after working sets

View attachment 165029


----------



## Heavyassweights

Kristina said:


> Having instagram photo battle with Omar Isuf and Silent Mike, posting our best donkey calf raises.. they posted Omar with two on his back and this was my comeback! :lol:
> 
> (Total of 254kg right there) hahaha..


any pics of the 2 females holding each other?

not srs

semi srs


----------



## naturalun

View attachment 165031


----------



## GPRIM

View attachment 165036


After getting fat 124kg im now down to 104kg- looking to cut to 90kg and then try and keep my lifts close to PB's for Powerlifting. Gives me 3kg I can add if needed.


----------



## FelonE1

Still can't flare my lats ffs lol. Back looking a bit thicker now.


----------



## Archaic

Going on a cut soon.

Need to find better lighting than my cellar offers for pics too.

View attachment 165058


----------



## Benchbum

People said my back was weak when I last dieted.

Smashed it for three months 8 days back in to new diet, first refeed tonight so hoping to fill out but nice to get my Christmas tree back so fast


----------



## richardrahl

FelonE said:


> Still can't flare my lats ffs lol. Back looking a bit thicker now.


Making good gains since your return, fella. Look a lot thicker. (And by that I don't mean daft looking.:laugh


----------



## Frandeman

Benchbum said:


> People said my back was weak when I last dieted.
> 
> Smashed it for three months 8 days back in to new diet, first refeed tonight so hoping to fill out but nice to get my Christmas tree back so fast


no weak this time ,,, probably you could fly if you want lol


----------



## Adz

This is from about a month ago, now that Im back from my holiday I can concentrate on growing, had spent the last 6 months trying to lose fat


----------



## FelonE1

richardrahl said:


> Making good gains since your return, fella. Look a lot thicker. (And by that I don't mean daft looking.)


Thanks mate. Going well.


----------



## armor king

Kristina said:


> ... thought I'd revive it once again; shame we lost the previous one. Always a great source of motivation and great to see how everyone's getting on with their goals!


Okay we get it your hot. Stop showing off lol


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> Still can't flare my lats ffs lol. Back looking a bit thicker now.


Mate that is awsome work. Major difference. Once you got the lat spread it will look badass!


----------



## Kristina

Pretty chuffed at the moment with my squats... coming along nicely... was chasing 100k since around November - December and I'm now pause repping that (and surpassed my goal at 110k at the mo).


----------



## Kristina

armor king said:


> Okay we get it your hot. Stop showing off lol


Aw-shucks... you're so sweet.


----------



## Kristina

Adz said:


> This is from about a month ago, now that Im back from my holiday I can concentrate on growing, had spent the last 6 months trying to lose fat


Your progress has been awesome. Top work.


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> Still can't flare my lats ffs lol. Back looking a bit thicker now.


Try this!! 

How to Hit a Wide Lat Spread!: How to Hit a Wide Lat Spread! - YouTube


----------



## Adz

Kristina said:


> Your progress has been awesome. Top work.


Thanks! Still so far to go


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> Try this!!
> 
> How to Hit a Wide Lat Spread!: How to Hit a Wide Lat Spread! - YouTube


I've watched it about 20 times. I think the actual problem might be my lats themselves.


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> I've watched it about 20 times. I think the actual problem might be my lats themselves.


.. although I'm no expert, but maybe try taking the photo from higher angle (this low-down angle creates a slight optical illusion because your waist is closer to the lens and lats are further away).


----------



## Benchbum

Dieting sucks :-(


----------



## SwAn1

4 months back at the gym after a year off. Onwards and upwards


----------



## bigchickenlover

SwAn1 said:


> 4 months back at the gym after a year off. Onwards and upwards


We have similar mirrors!! you get yours from Laura Ashley?


----------



## Clubber Lang

earlier this week...


----------



## SwAn1

bigchickenlover said:


> We have similar mirrors!! you get yours from Laura Ashley?


Fuk knows mate I don't decorate the house


----------



## bigchickenlover

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk knows mate I don't decorate the house


Oh.. Neither do I, I just pay for the things!! And hang them


----------



## Kristina

SwAn1 said:


> 4 months back at the gym after a year off. Onwards and upwards


Looking good. Why the year off?


----------



## Kristina

Clubber Lang said:


> earlier this week...


Beast.


----------



## SwAn1

Kristina said:


> Looking good. Why the year off?


Errrm long story short, I was in a 14 year relationship misses never trained sex life was nil so thought fuk it. After a year off the gym she left me and shacked up with some wannabe body builder. Decided woman are as shallow as puddles and went back to the gym


----------



## Kristina

SwAn1 said:


> Errrm long story short, I was in a 14 year relationship misses never trained sex life was nil so thought fuk it. After a year off the gym she left me and shacked up with some wannabe body builder. Decided woman are as shallow as puddles and went back to the gym


Damn. Sorry. Sounds like it's definitely for the best especially if sex life was nil, though. Life's too short... quality of sex life says everything about a relationship I reckon!

Good to hear you're back in the game. Onwards and upwards as you say! :thumb:


----------



## gradziol

Two weeks into reverse diet  Flat as low carbs and still a lot of cardio but will reload carbs on Sunday so happy days and big again (for a day or two  ) Also I am getting nice and hairy again.

View attachment 165209


----------



## Archaic

SwAn1 said:


> Errrm long story short, I was in a 14 year relationship misses never trained sex life was nil so thought fuk it. After a year off the gym she left me and shacked up with some wannabe body builder. Decided woman are as shallow as puddles and went back to the gym


How is life now then mate? Last I read from you, you were pretty much living out of your car?

You're looking in decent shaoe btw. If my mrs did that all sh1t to me and turned my life upside down, I'd prob go into self-destruct mode big time!


----------



## zyphy

FelonE said:


> I've watched it about 20 times. I think the actual problem might be my lats themselves.


Just takes practice mate, mind-muscle connection. You'll get it eventually


----------



## zyphy

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 165310
> View attachment 165311
> View attachment 165312
> View attachment 165313
> 
> 
> After training in all of them and particularly look a mess in the last one!!!


Bet Jay was awesome, seems like a chilled dude


----------



## SwAn1

Archaic said:


> How is life now then mate? Last I read from you, you were pretty much living out of your car?
> 
> You're looking in decent shaoe btw. If my mrs did that all sh1t to me and turned my life upside down, I'd prob go into self-destruct mode big time!


All skins now mate, thanks with a new decent woman!


----------



## Dan94

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 165310
> View attachment 165311
> View attachment 165312
> View attachment 165313
> 
> 
> After training in all of them and particularly look a mess in the last one!!!


So jealous right now


----------



## Armitage Shanks

View attachment 165348


I feel a bit weird doing this. But fook it. Work in early progress!


----------



## walton21

Probably the smallest on this thread but **** it i have only been going gym for coming up to 4 months and happy with my results and lifts so far

Im up just over 1 stone since starting gym and still bulking, this time 1 year ago i was 10st 2lb at 6' 3" so looked like a crack head lol, im now currently 14st 6lb and look healthy 

Left before i started gym right was about 2 weeks ago

View attachment 165364


----------



## mlydon

walton21 said:


> Probably the smallest on this thread but **** it i have only been going gym for coming up to 4 months and happy with my results and lifts so far
> 
> Im up just over 1 stone since starting gym and still bulking, this time 1 year ago i was 10st 2lb at 6' 3" so looked like a crack head lol, im now currently 14st 6lb and look healthy
> 
> Left before i started gym right was about 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 165364


great progress :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

walton21 said:


> Probably the smallest on this thread but **** it i have only been going gym for coming up to 4 months and happy with my results and lifts so far
> 
> Im up just over 1 stone since starting gym and still bulking, this time 1 year ago i was 10st 2lb at 6' 3" so looked like a crack head lol, im now currently 14st 6lb and look healthy
> 
> Left before i started gym right was about 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 165364


Wow that's awesome progress! Great work. Love the photo bomb too haha.


----------



## Kristina

Armitage Shanks said:


> View attachment 165348
> 
> 
> I feel a bit weird doing this. But fook it. Work in early progress!


Hehe don't feel weird... you'll get used to it around here...! 

Good job. How long you been training for now, and what are your goals?


----------



## walton21

Kristina said:


> Wow that's awesome progress! Great work. Love the photo bomb too haha.


Thanks Kristina 

Come a long way in such a short time, it's going to be a long way off but im aiming to bulk to 17st then cut to 16st got alot of work to do lol specially doing it all natty

Yes the photobomb is my training buddy we was in a daft mood that day haha


----------



## FelonE1

walton21 said:


> Probably the smallest on this thread but **** it i have only been going gym for coming up to 4 months and happy with my results and lifts so far
> 
> Im up just over 1 stone since starting gym and still bulking, this time 1 year ago i was 10st 2lb at 6' 3" so looked like a crack head lol, im now currently 14st 6lb and look healthy
> 
> Left before i started gym right was about 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 165364


Good work mate. I was a 10stone crackhead looking mofo when I started too lol.


----------



## walton21

FelonE said:


> Good work mate. I was a 10stone crackhead looking mofo when I started too lol.


Yeah its not a good look lol, this was when i was 10st not a body shot but my face is like skeletor lol

Left 10st right 14st lol

View attachment 165367


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Kristina said:


> Hehe don't feel weird... you'll get used to it around here...!
> 
> Good job. How long you been training for now, and what are your goals?


About one year now doing mostly pressups and dips. I purchased an oylimpic bar and some weights and have been enjoing deadlifts for the past 8 weeks.

My goal is to lift more than the day before :beer:


----------



## FelonE1

walton21 said:


> Yeah its not a good look lol, this was when i was 10st not a body shot but my face is like skeletor lol
> 
> Left 10st right 14st lol
> 
> View attachment 165367


Look a lot healthier in the second pic.


----------



## walton21

FelonE said:


> Look a lot healthier in the second pic.


Hell of a lot and feel healthier too bud


----------



## andyhuggins

Armitage Shanks said:


> View attachment 165348
> 
> 
> I feel a bit weird doing this. But fook it. Work in early progress!


Good luck buddy.


----------



## Dan94

Small as **** compared to others on here, but end of first proper bulk natty

View attachment 165369


----------



## FelonE1

Dan94 said:


> Small as **** compared to others on here, but end of first proper bulk natty
> 
> View attachment 165369


Look good mate. Don't worry what other people are doing. As long as you're doing good for you.


----------



## Dan94

FelonE said:


> Look good mate. Don't worry what other people are doing. As long as you're doing good for you.


Cheers mate.

Gunna start cutting tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Gunna start cutting tomorrow


Good stuff.


----------



## Kristina

Dan94 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Gunna start cutting tomorrow


Excellent. Looks like you've got good mass on you; transformation should be awesome!


----------



## Varg

Kristina said:


> Excellent. Looks like you've got good mass on you; transformation should be awesome!


New profile pic is awesome @Kristina


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

View attachment 165375
View attachment 165376


----------



## TommyBananas

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> View attachment 165375
> View attachment 165376


gjdm nice wheels.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

TommyBananas said:


> gjdm nice wheels.


Cheers dude, no idea why it posted on its side though lol


----------



## Dan94

Kristina said:


> Excellent. Looks like you've got good mass on you; transformation should be awesome!


Thanks 

Got a bit fatter over Christmas than what I would've liked but oh well :laugh:

Aiming for a 4/6 pack this Summer for the first time, good to have a goal to aim for :thumbup1:


----------



## marcusmaximus

Merkleman said:


> Just a quick one of me looking absolutely massive. Yep, all natural boys and girls.


Beard win


----------



## ha032742

Doppelgänger


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> Just a quick one of me looking absolutely massive. Yep, all natural boys and girls.


You look ok mate. Smash the food,gear and training and you're good to go.


----------



## Mince Pies

@270 around february last year

View attachment 165394


@230 in april

View attachment 165393


@205 in october

View attachment 165395


down to 197lbs ill try to get a pic tonight if the gym isn't too busy as i'll get cat called for being a vain basterdo lol


----------



## eezy1

looking for major improvements in 2015

View attachment 165396


----------



## Kristina

Merkleman said:


> Just a quick one of me looking absolutely massive. Yep, all natural boys and girls.


I see gainnnnnnzzz "braah"! 

Plus we can put a face to the silhouette now.. woop.


----------



## Kristina

Mince Pies said:


> @270 around february last year
> 
> View attachment 165394
> 
> 
> @230 in april
> 
> View attachment 165393
> 
> 
> @205 in october
> 
> View attachment 165395
> 
> 
> down to 197lbs ill try to get a pic tonight if the gym isn't too busy as i'll get cat called for being a vain basterdo lol


Wow impressive work! :thumb:


----------



## Neuroscience

he looks more manly than his zyzz obsession made me imagine him


----------



## Kristina

eezy1 said:


> looking for major improvements in 2015
> 
> View attachment 165396


Looking good! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kristina

Neuroscience said:


> he looks more manly than his zyzz obsession made me imagine him


Hahaha agreed!


----------



## eezy1

Kristina said:


> Looking good! :thumbup1:


thanks

you are looking F`ing amazing in your new pic :tongue:


----------



## Pinky

Shoulders coming along nicely, triceps letting me down tho :'(

View attachment 165408


----------



## eezy1

Pinky said:


> Shoulders coming along nicely, triceps letting me down tho :'(
> 
> View attachment 165408


what are ur goals pinky? how long you been training


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> Shoulders coming along nicely, triceps letting me down tho :'(












For the top of the wardrobe.

Looking good by the way.


----------



## bauhaus

banzi said:


> For the top of the wardrobe.
> 
> Looking good by the way.


There's no way that'll fit on top of the wardrobe with all the stuff up there!


----------



## Pinky

eezy1 said:


> what are ur goals pinky? how long you been training


ATM im losing the weight. I was 15st 11lbs im now 13st 2lbs. I've got another stone to go. Once I've lost it i want to start building muscle.

Edit: been training since June last year, winging it really, but been following my proper program for just under 3 months i think.


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> For the top of the wardrobe.
> 
> Looking good by the way.


Thats the spare room. Its like Narnia in there lmao

Christmas stuff mainly, winter clothes in the wardrobe.


----------



## Dan TT

eezy1 said:


> thanks
> 
> you are looking F`ing amazing in your new pic :tongue:


No matter how hard you try, yo aint gonna get it bro


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> Thats the spare room. Its like Narnia in there lmao


lol, we have a spare room just like it.


----------



## eezy1

banzi said:


> lol, we have a spare room just like it.


think everyone has 1 room like that in their house lol


----------



## eezy1

Dan TT said:


> No matter how hard you try, yo aint gonna get it bro


if i was trying i`d have more chance than you pipsqueak =p


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> Alot of it is my moms stuff lol *Ive just got sh1t in the wardrobes* lol


err..thats the bathroom I think.


----------



## Dan TT

eezy1 said:


> if i was trying i`d have more chance than you pipsqueak =p


ok m8 :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou




----------



## Captain lats

eezy1 said:


> looking for major improvements in 2015
> 
> View attachment 165396


Whatever you've been doin' it's been working breda. wagwan.


----------



## eezy1

Captain lats said:


> Whatever you've been doin' it's been working breda. wagwan.


still looking for them wings bruda lats. back is a major focus this year. me deya


----------



## Captain lats

eezy1 said:


> still looking for them wings bruda lats. back is a major focus this year. me deya


Right on breda. Put some mass pon dat back deh. :thumbup1:


----------



## zyphy

eezy1 said:


> still looking for them wings bruda lats. back is a major focus this year. me deya


rows for the hoes


----------



## eezy1

Captain lats said:


> Right on breda. Put some mass pon dat back deh. :thumbup1:


what goals you got for 2015 bro?


----------



## Captain lats

eezy1 said:


> what goals you got for 2015 bro?


Got my purple bandana sorted. I'm on par with some new brothas so its...

Bigger lats and better cardio. Staying healthy and good shape.


----------



## walton21

A more up to date pic from tonight

View attachment 165417


----------



## Kristina

eezy1 said:


> thanks
> 
> you are looking F`ing amazing in your new pic :tongue:


Thank you!!


----------



## Kristina

Pinky said:


> Shoulders coming along nicely, triceps letting me down tho :'(
> 
> View attachment 165408


Looking awesome chick. Guns coming along very nicely!


----------



## Dan94

Mince Pies said:


> @270 around february last year
> 
> View attachment 165394
> 
> 
> @230 in april
> 
> View attachment 165393
> 
> 
> @205 in october
> 
> View attachment 165395
> 
> 
> down to 197lbs ill try to get a pic tonight if the gym isn't too busy as i'll get cat called for being a vain basterdo lol


Awesome progress


----------



## HDU




----------



## Jammy Dodger

HDU said:


>


Given your off cycle and 18, your an animal. You could compete bro. Throw in gh and slin and you'd be obscene.


----------



## Pinky

Kristina said:


> Looking awesome chick. Guns coming along very nicely!


Just wish this last stone would disappear as quick as the first 2 did :'(


----------



## Kristina

MissMartinez said:


> @Kristina do you have a journal of your training?


I don't online nope.


----------



## Mince Pies

tried to take some pics last night, unfortunately after a 2K calorie meal so looked and felt bloated with food.

Still lots of fat to drop as i want to cycle soon (and lose the rug :tongue: ).

View attachment 165433


View attachment 165434


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Mince Pies said:


> tried to take some pics last night, unfortunately after a 2K calorie meal so looked and felt bloated with food.
> 
> Still lots of fat to drop as i want to cycle soon (and lose the rug :tongue: ).
> 
> View attachment 165433
> 
> 
> View attachment 165434


You've done really well.


----------



## HDU

sammym said:


> Given your off cycle and 18, your an animal. You could compete bro. Throw in gh and slin and you'd be obscene.


Much appreciated bro! We will see what the future holds I guess. Would like to compete by 21


----------



## HDU

Mince Pies said:


> tried to take some pics last night, unfortunately after a 2K calorie meal so looked and felt bloated with food.
> 
> Still lots of fat to drop as i want to cycle soon (and lose the rug :tongue: ).
> 
> View attachment 165433
> 
> 
> View attachment 165434


Insane progress mate.


----------



## HDU

Before and recent


----------



## BLUE(UK)

HDU said:


> Before and recent


It looks like the fella behind you is having a reach around.

Good progress tho.


----------



## Varg

Not great pics, but nearly time for cutting - gained some decent kg since Sept, but also some %bf.

View attachment 165436
View attachment 165437
View attachment 165438


A pic from a few years ago before I saw the inside of a gym:

View attachment 165439


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Varg said:


> Not great pics, but nearly time for cutting - gained some decent kg since Sept, but also some %bf.
> 
> View attachment 165436
> View attachment 165437
> View attachment 165438
> 
> 
> A pic from a few years ago before I saw the inside of a gym:
> 
> View attachment 165439


The fk are you wearing?


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> The fk are you wearing?


A mullet


----------



## Varg

BLUE(UK) said:


> The fk are you wearing?


In which picture?

I'm wearing pants in the top 3.


----------



## 25434

@Pinky

Keep going. The last bit of weight is always hard. I was heavier than you before I started and I find it very difficult to keep weight off but I don't ever want to get much bigger than I am now as the benefits for me have far outstripped the alternative.

This is a bit of me now, although my shoulders and my legs are leaner with a bit more muscle to them. The mid section is still a bit poop, no stretch marks or anything sagging but it's in progress shall we say.

View attachment 165442
View attachment 165443
.

I'm not keen on putting my bod up for viewing but if it gives you any moral support on your way then good.


----------



## Varg

FelonE said:


> A mullet


Heh, it's not a mullet, it's the same length all over, but it does need trimming.


----------



## FelonE1

Flubs said:


> @Pinky
> 
> Keep going. The last bit of weight is always hard. I was heavier than you before I started and I find it very difficult to keep weight off but I don't ever want to get much bigger than I am now as the benefits for me have far outstripped the alternative.
> 
> This is a bit of me now, although my shoulders and my legs are leaner with a bit more muscle to them. The mid section is still a bit poop, no stretch marks or anything sagging but it's in progress shall we say.
> 
> View attachment 165442
> View attachment 165443
> .
> 
> I'm not keen on putting my bod up for viewing but if it gives you any moral support on your way then good.


Oh hello cheeky.


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> Oh hello cheeky.


Uh oh.... :blush: 

shufflesoffsidewayswithbagoverheadimnokristineIknowflol


----------



## FelonE1

Flubs said:


> Uh oh.... :blush:
> 
> shufflesoffsidewayswithbagoverheadimnokristineIknowflol


Lol. You look good.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Flubs said:


> @Pinky
> 
> Keep going. The last bit of weight is always hard. I was heavier than you before I started and I find it very difficult to keep weight off but I don't ever want to get much bigger than I am now as the benefits for me have far outstripped the alternative.
> 
> This is a bit of me now, although my shoulders and my legs are leaner with a bit more muscle to them. The mid section is still a bit poop, no stretch marks or anything sagging but it's in progress shall we say.
> 
> I'm not keen on putting my bod up for viewing but if it gives you any moral support on your way then good.


Impressive wheels @Flubs !


----------



## Dan94

Flubs said:


> @Pinky
> 
> Keep going. The last bit of weight is always hard. I was heavier than you before I started and I find it very difficult to keep weight off but I don't ever want to get much bigger than I am now as the benefits for me have far outstripped the alternative.
> 
> This is a bit of me now, although my shoulders and my legs are leaner with a bit more muscle to them. The mid section is still a bit poop, no stretch marks or anything sagging but it's in progress shall we say.
> 
> View attachment 165442
> View attachment 165443
> .
> 
> I'm not keen on putting my bod up for viewing but if it gives you any moral support on your way then good.


Look great


----------



## Tasty

FelonE said:


> Lol was an exs name from when I was young. Got a tattoo gun and blocked it out myself haha.


Mate you should get lines to connect the two on the left, then the two on the right - so they look like dumbells.


----------



## Kristina

MissMartinez said:


> That's a shame, be interested to see you're typical training regime


Thanks! 

I would but it's just the fact that I know I wouldn't be committed to spending time on it every day filling it out etc... I log my workouts already and it would just be more 'work' for me to do it again in a journal. I wouldn't want to just start it and not do it properly, but maybe some day I will!


----------



## FelonE1

Tasty said:


> Mate you should get lines to connect the two on the left, then the two on the right - so they look like dumbells.


Sounds like a plan Batman lol.


----------



## Mince Pies

Varg said:


> Not great pics, but nearly time for cutting - gained some decent kg since Sept, but also some %bf.
> 
> View attachment 165436
> View attachment 165437
> View attachment 165438
> 
> 
> A pic from a few years ago before I saw the inside of a gym:
> 
> View attachment 165439


Ha your a Dubber, cool! i have two 71 bays, a 56 split and a 61 beetle convertible. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mince Pies

Kristina said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I would but it's just the fact that I know I wouldn't be committed to spending time on it every day filling it out etc... I log my workouts already and it would just be more 'work' for me to do it again in a journal. I wouldn't want to just start it and not do it properly, but maybe some day I will!


are you eating over your TDEE or on a cut? as you're looking lean as fuk and huge atm.


----------



## Kristina

Mince Pies said:


> are you eating over your TDEE or on a cut? as you're looking lean as fuk and huge atm.


I'm currently on a contest prep for my first competition in April. In a very small deficit of about 200kcal. No cardio for as long as I can keep it (perhaps until last few weeks). Just under 12 Weeks out.


----------



## sauliuhas

Kristina said:


> I'm currently on a contest prep for my first competition in April. In a very small deficit of about 200kcal. No cardio for as long as I can keep it (perhaps until last few weeks). Just under 12 Weeks out.


good work, figure cat, I take it?


----------



## RACK

Kristina said:


> I'm currently on a contest prep for my first competition in April. In a very small deficit of about 200kcal. No cardio for as long as I can keep it (perhaps until last few weeks). Just under 12 Weeks out.


Are you still working with Corrine?


----------



## marcusmaximus

HDU said:


> Before and recent


Beasty mate. What weight before /after ? good job


----------



## HDU

marcusmaximus said:


> Beasty mate. What weight before /after ? good job


Thanks mate!! On the left - 14st or so lol. Right - 11/12 st mate. I'm 5ft5 too lol.


----------



## Kristina

RACK said:


> Are you still working with Corrine?


No, I finished working with her in November. Just a personal choice... was a good experience to have a different perspective but for a few reasons, for the time being I'm keen to prep myself.


----------



## Kristina

sauliuhas said:


> good work, figure cat, I take it?


Yep.


----------



## GPRIM

Kristina said:


> No, I finished working with her in November. Just a personal choice... was a good experience to have a different perspective but for a few reasons, for the time being I'm keen to prep myself.


Seems to be working. I've only just realised its you in your profile pic. Thought it was an IFBB pro you aspire to. Awesome conditioning.


----------



## sauliuhas

Kristina said:


> Yep.


good, wish u good luck, and maybe someone suggested a good idea, of doing a few short vids, on your youtube, and promote yourself, it's a good way of self marketing, and being noticed by sponsors


----------



## Kristina

GPRIM said:


> Seems to be working. I've only just realised its you in your profile pic. Thought it was an IFBB pro you aspire to. Awesome conditioning.


Wow that's the best compliment ever haha, thank you!!


----------



## Kristina

sauliuhas said:


> good, wish u good luck, and maybe someone suggested a good idea, of doing a few short vids, on your youtube, and promote yourself, it's a good way of self marketing, and being noticed by sponsors


Thanks! Yes, totally agree. Actually been planning to do something similar, will be filming some marketing footage for a promotional video for my website and youtube, but going to be saving it for the next month or so until I get a little leaner hehe.

Keep meaning to do some other more personal stuff for youtube but to be honest just been lazy with that. I'm sure I'll sort it out at some point though!


----------



## Varg

Mince Pies said:


> Ha your a Dubber, cool! i have two 71 bays, a 56 split and a 61 beetle convertible. :thumbup1:


Ha! Sadly I no longer have any.

I had a 74 bay when I had that 71 bug.

Later I got a 72 bug then swapped it for a 85 Porsche 924.

But have nothing cool at the moment.


----------



## liam0810

Kristina said:


> I'm currently on a contest prep for my first competition in April. In a very small deficit of about 200kcal. No cardio for as long as I can keep it (perhaps until last few weeks). Just under 12 Weeks out.


Which show you doing? from your physique i'm guessing your doing figure or fitness?


----------



## Kristina

liam0810 said:


> Which show you doing? from your physique i'm guessing your doing figure or fitness?


Will be UKBFF Body-Fitness (which is the equivalent of Figure).


----------



## liam0810

Kristina said:


> Will be UKBFF Body-Fitness (which is the equivalent of Figure).


looking at your pics you've got a great physique and should do well in Body-Fitness. I know Clare Barks who came 3rd last year in the British, really nice girl and i bet if you need any advice she'd be happy to help


----------



## Kristina

liam0810 said:


> looking at your pics you've got a great physique and should do well in Body-Fitness. I know Clare Barks who came 3rd last year in the British, really nice girl and i bet if you need any advice she'd be happy to help


Thanks! 

Ahh yes Clare Barks is such a lovely girl, have met and spoken to her once before.

I just need to start practicing the posing, think I'm going to go to Panthers for a couple of posing classes. It's frustrating because my main gym doesn't have a studio space where I can actually practice properly. Will have to find somewhere!


----------



## scot-ish

Where/when is this competition just so I can come watch


----------



## liam0810

Kristina said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ahh yes Clare Barks is such a lovely girl, have met and spoken to her once before.
> 
> I just need to start practicing the posing, think I'm going to go to Panthers for a couple of posing classes. It's frustrating because my main gym doesn't have a studio space where I can actually practice properly. Will have to find somewhere!


Can't go wrong with Panthers at all, the classes there are supposed to be really good. hbave you got a routine sorted already in your head or have you not started on it?


----------



## BaronSamedii

liam0810 said:


> Can't go wrong with Panthers at all, the classes there are supposed to be really good. hbave you got a routine sorted already in your head or have you not started on it?


Why you spamming the thread bro, this is a photo thread

I expect better from a platinum member


----------



## banzi

BaronSamedii said:


> Why you spamming the thread bro, this is a photo thread
> 
> I expect better from a platinum member


UKBFF needs all the members it can get.


----------



## liam0810

BaronSamedii said:


> Why you spamming the thread bro, this is a photo thread
> 
> I expect better from a platinum member


stop being a moody c0ck. she mentioned her show i asked questions. is this supposed to be just photos and no questions about someones goals or progress? if so then nobody should put anything at all.


----------



## BaronSamedii

liam0810 said:


> stop being a moody c0ck. she mentioned her show i asked questions. is this supposed to be just photos and no questions about someones goals or progress? if so then nobody should put anything at all.


Reported for using foul language against me


----------



## Kristina

liam0810 said:


> Can't go wrong with Panthers at all, the classes there are supposed to be really good. hbave you got a routine sorted already in your head or have you not started on it?


When you say routine.. what do you mean? I'm pretty sure we don't have a routine for body-fitness, just the t-walk and the mandatory poses?


----------



## liam0810

BaronSamedii said:


> Reported for using foul language against me


Haha you sad sad boy


----------



## BaronSamedii

liam0810 said:


> Haha you sad sad boy


Haha

Neither of my posts were at all serious


----------



## HDU

Off cycle selfie


----------



## Wallace86

View attachment 165476


3 weeks ago at the start of my show prep.


----------



## Kristina

BaronSamedii said:


> Why you spamming the thread bro, this is a photo thread
> 
> I expect better from a platinum member


How about you go and play with your early learning centre.

@liam0810 thank you for the advice, it's much appreciated!


----------



## Kristina

Wallace86 said:


> View attachment 165476
> 
> 
> 3 weeks ago at the start of my show prep.


Looking good! Which show are you competing in?


----------



## Wallace86

Kristina said:


> Looking good! Which show are you competing in?


Thanks. I'm doing the IBFA and if I can stay on top of condition 4 weeks after UKBFF. Il be doing the first timers and then the smalls class if all goes to plan.


----------



## Kristina

Wallace86 said:


> Thanks. I'm doing the IBFA and if I can stay on top of condition 4 weeks after UKBFF. Il be doing the first timers and then the smalls class if all goes to plan.


Excellent! If you do UKBFF qualifiers, I'll see you there!


----------



## Wallace86

Kristina said:


> Excellent! If you do UKBFF qualifiers, I'll see you there!


I'm going to get a thread started when I get home Iv got over 5 weeks of training and dieting in a jourel witch il transfer and also some more pics.

Defo keep a eye out for you


----------



## FelonE1

Bixx said:


> This is my 4week progress photos. I put a LOT of weight on between Oct and Dec last year. Comfort eating I guess lol.
> 
> Just under 1700 calories a day. 15% carbs 35% fat 45% protein. Training 6days a week. 2 of which HIIT/crossfit.
> 
> The other 4 weight training.
> 
> See you again in 2months


Good work in 4 weeks.


----------



## BaronSamedii

Kristina said:


> How about you go and play with your early learning centre.
> 
> @liam0810 thank you for the advice, it's much appreciated!


How about you go play with your steroids


----------



## Kristina

BaronSamedii said:


> How about you go play with your steroids


Why are you still here? Don't come back... thanks!


----------



## Kristina

Bixx said:


> This is my 4week progress photos. I put a LOT of weight on between Oct and Dec last year. Comfort eating I guess lol.
> 
> Just under 1700 calories a day. 15% carbs 35% fat 45% protein. Training 6days a week. 2 of which HIIT/crossfit.
> 
> The other 4 weight training.
> 
> See you again in 2months


Nice! Good work chick! :thumb:


----------



## BaronSamedii

Kristina said:


> Are you still here?


No, I left ages ago dear


----------



## HDU

BaronSamedii said:


> How about you go play with your steroids


 @Kristina swiftly ignored that one lol..?


----------



## FelonE1

Merkleman said:


> Looks like we've got another Saxondale, they're breeding like mad lately.


Lol


----------



## Kristina

HDU said:


> @Kristina swiftly ignored that one lol..?


I replied... however, didn't bother wasting my time talking about l steroids because there's no point.

Firstly; please tell me, what would be point in saying "actually I've never touched roids"..? That fool is only trying to get a reaction out of me and for the record I've said MANY times when asked; I don't take roids and if I did, I'd quite happily be open about it - I'm a ridiculously open person by nature and there have been many occasions when people have asked me already... I see no point in giving that idiot the satisfaction.

I don't really care if you or anyone else doesn't believe me; I have nothing to prove to you haha. In fact, it's the best compliment I've ever had and if it makes you feel better to think I do steroids then that's you're perogative.

I've never had any interest in them and for many personal reasons will not touch them. Not that I'm against them; far from it, but I have my reasons.

So.. no. I wasn't ignoring his comment. I just don't have any interest in entertaining any conversation with him. He is one waste of space and every single thread he enters, he ends up arguing, spamming, detailing and generally ****ing everyone off and throwing his toys out of his pram.

Almost every single member on UKM has had a run in with him because he's such a twát, I've got no time for him..


----------



## Kristina

Merkleman said:


> Looks like we've got another Saxondale, they're breeding like mad lately.


To compare that idiot with saxondale is an insult to saxondale...


----------



## BaronSamedii

Merkleman said:


> Looks like we've got another Saxondale, they're breeding like mad lately.


What's up ?


----------



## BaronSamedii

Kristina said:


> I replied... however, didn't bother wasting my time talking about l steroids because there's no point.
> 
> Firstly; please tell me, what would be point in saying "actually I've never touched roids"..? That fool is only trying to get a reaction out of me and for the record I've said MANY times when asked; I don't take roids and if I did, I'd quite happily be open about it - I'm a ridiculously open person by nature and there have been many occasions when people have asked me already... I see no point in giving that idiot the satisfaction.
> 
> I don't really care if you or anyone else doesn't believe me; I have nothing to prove to you haha. In fact, it's the best compliment I've ever had and if it makes you feel better to think I do steroids then that's you're perogative.
> 
> I've never had any interest in them and for many personal reasons will not touch them. Not that I'm against them; far from it, but I have my reasons.
> 
> So.. no. I wasn't ignoring his comment. I just don't have any interest in entertaining any conversation with him. He is one waste of space and every single thread he enters, he ends up arguing, spamming, detailing and generally ****ing everyone off and throwing his toys out of his pram.
> 
> Almost every single member on UKM has had a run in with him because he's such a twát, I've got no time for him..


Spoken like a true fake natty

Rock on sister :rockon:


----------



## BaronSamedii

Also Kristina I'm not trying to get a reaction, even though you're giving an over the top one

I think you will find I didn't quote you or say anything about you until you quoted a post of mine (which had nothing to do with you) and insulted me

So if anyone was trying to get a reaction it was you as you initiated


----------



## Kristina

BaronSamedii said:


> Also Kristina I'm not trying to get a reaction, even though you're giving an over the top one
> 
> I think you will find I didn't quote you or say anything about you until you quoted a post of mine, which had nothing to do with you, and insulted me
> 
> So if anyone was trying to get a reaction it was you


You came into my thread and instead of contributing, you interrupted a conversation I was having with someone relating to the subject matter - now please leave this thread, don't come back, stop quoting me and stop talking to me... thank you and goodbye.


----------



## BaronSamedii

Kristina said:


> You came into my thread and instead of contributing, you interrupted a conversation I was having with someone relating to the subject matter - now please leave this thread, don't come back, stop quoting me and stop talking to me... thank you and goodbye.


Come on now Kristina, that's the steroids talking, you don't mean it

This isn't like you

You're normally dead nice and sweet

You seem really angry these days

You've changed


----------



## ripped45

wow I'm seeing his behaviour towards women, and I wonder why I'm still only a bronze member...


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> I replied... however, didn't bother wasting my time talking about l steroids because there's no point.
> 
> Firstly; please tell me, what would be point in saying "actually I've never touched roids"..? That fool is only trying to get a reaction out of me and for the record I've said MANY times when asked; *I don't take roids and if I did, I'd quite happily be open about it *- I'm a ridiculously open person by nature and there have been many occasions when people have asked me already... I see no point in giving that idiot the satisfaction.
> 
> I don't really care if you or anyone else doesn't believe me; I have nothing to prove to you haha. In fact, it's the best compliment I've ever had and if it makes you feel better to think I do steroids then that's you're perogative.
> 
> I've never had any interest in them and for many personal reasons will not touch them. Not that I'm against them; far from it, but I have my reasons.
> 
> So.. no. I wasn't ignoring his comment. I just don't have any interest in entertaining any conversation with him. He is one waste of space and every single thread he enters, he ends up arguing, spamming, detailing and generally ****ing everyone off and throwing his toys out of his pram.
> 
> Almost every single member on UKM has had a run in with him because he's such a twát, I've got no time for him..


Bearing in mind it looks like you intend to make a career out of bodybuilding then admitting it wouldnt be the cleverest thing to do.

Also bearing in mind you appear to be a very focussed and determined individual, that personality trait tends to leave no stone unturned in their quest to be the best.


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> Bearing in mind it looks like you intend to make a career out of bodybuilding then admitting it wouldnt be the cleverest thing to do.
> 
> Also bearing in mind you appear to be a very focussed and determined individual, that personality trait tends to leave no stone unturned in their quest to be the best.


Thank you - however, bodybuilding is certainly not a "career path" for me and never has it been... I decided to get involved in competing because it's something that I'm passionate about and would love to achieve, however, getting involved in it doesn't necessarily mean a person wants it to be their career (or at least, solely).

I'm involved in several businesses and have my "career" path comfortably laid out. For many years now, too. And I love what I do!

Yet I will also continue to work hard to achieve other things that I want to be involved in. It certainly doesn't stop me from pursuing success in other areas that I'm passionate about. I always have done, even when I was heavily involved in my own startup business venture a few years back, I was still travelling the world pursuing other endeavours because that's just the way I feel I want to conduct my life.

So... for me, gear is not an option and I really don't care if some clown on a forum doesn't believe me; I get it all the time and it makes me smile; I've said it many times on the forum already which is why I didn't bother getting into an argument with that douche... however, if I was on gear, I wouldn't see a problem talking about it, that's just the way I am.


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Thank you - however, bodybuilding is certainly not a "career path" for me and never has it been... I decided to get involved in competing because it's something that I'm passionate about and would love to achieve, however, getting involved in it doesn't necessarily mean a person wants it to be their career (or at least, solely).
> 
> I'm involved in several businesses and have my "career" path comfortably laid out. For many years now, too. And I love what I do!
> 
> Yet I will also continue to work hard to achieve other things that I want to be involved in. It certainly doesn't stop me from pursuing success in other areas that I'm passionate about. I always have done, even when I was heavily involved in my own startup business venture a few years back, I was still travelling the world pursuing other endeavours because that's just the way I feel I want to conduct my life.
> 
> So... for me, gear is not an option and I really don't care if some clown on a forum doesn't believe me; I get it all the time and it makes me smile; I've said it many times on the forum already which is why I didn't bother getting into an argument with that douche...* however, if I was on gear, I wouldn't see a problem talking about it, that's just the way I am*.


For someone who appears to be business savy thats an odd statement to make.

Talking about using drugs would alienate you from the vast majority of sponsors, which is exactly what athletes need to exist if they choose it as a career.


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> For someone who appears to be business savy thats an odd statement to make.
> 
> Talking about using drugs would alienate you from the vast majority of sponsors, which is exactly what athletes need to exist if they choose it as a career.


I disagree... but that's beside the point. It's irrelevant.


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> I disagree... but that's beside the point. It's irrelevant.


Well bearing in mind your current sponsor Im not surprised you disagree.

Most companies dont want to be associated with drugs, just look how many athletes have lost sponsors because of drug use.


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> Well bearing in mind your current sponsor Im not surprised you disagree.
> 
> Most companies dont want to be associated with drugs, just look how many athletes have lost sponsors because of drug use.


Yes, I see what you're saying but it depends what your priorities are. I'm fortunate to have a sponsorship but my priorities in life are certainly nothing to do with sponsorships haha. I do what I want and how I want... and if that means going against the grain, then that's got nothing to do with anyone else. I have much better and bigger things on the agenda.

So... can we please not ruin this thread and get back on track with it. If you're really interested in my life choices, please start your own thread or PM me if you'd like to quiz me more...


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Yes, I see what you're saying but it depends what your priorities are. I'm fortunate to have a sponsorship but my priorities in life are certainly nothing to do with sponsorships haha. I do what I want and how I want... and if that means going against the grain, then that's got nothing to do with anyone else. I have much better and bigger things on the agenda.
> 
> So... can we please not ruin this thread and get back on track with it. *If you're really interested in my life choices, please start your own thread or PM me if you'd like to quiz me more*...


You lift weights and put them down, thats all I need to know in relation to this forum, outside this forum I have no interest at all.


----------



## ryda

Really doubt @Kristina uses gear, I was around the natural bodybuilding scene for a while and I know what men and women are capable of naturally and to all tho's who aren't open about gear use, why? Yeh I can understand parents and certain family memebers not knowing, but why hide it? The way I see it, people brag about how many e's they've popped at a rave or how many lines they've snorted in the pub or how many joints there planing to smoke when they get home all of which are a much worse a health wise and higher class drug then steroids so why hide the fact that I take a gram of test a week with 60mg of dbol a day and 400mg of deca?


----------



## DiggyV

ripped45 said:


> wow I'm seeing his behaviour towards women, and I wonder why I'm still only a bronze member...


post count mate. You need 250 posts for Silver.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## mrwright

Kristina said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ahh yes Clare Barks is such a lovely girl, have met and spoken to her once before.
> 
> I just need to start practicing the posing, think I'm going to go to Panthers for a couple of posing classes. It's frustrating because my main gym doesn't have a studio space where I can actually practice properly. Will have to find somewhere!


Feel free to use my bedroom to do all the posing you need......

Felone regularly practises his rear glute spread


----------



## MRSTRONG

DiggyV said:


> post count mate. You need 250 posts for Silver.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


can you ban that miserable **** @saxondale ?

every thread he`s a vindictive bellend goading people into arguments , ive never wanted anyone off the board except for him , i am certain many people feel the same way i do .


----------



## Pinky

MRSTRONG said:


> can you ban that miserable **** @saxondale ?
> 
> every thread he`s a vindictive bellend goading people into arguments , ive never wanted anyone off the board except for him , i am certain many people feel the same way i do .


He snitched on me to a mod this morning, and apparently he doesnt involve mods. Mmmmmm all because i asked him a simple question. lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pinky said:


> He snitched on me to a mod this morning, and apparently he doesnt involve mods. Mmmmmm all because i asked him a simple question. lol


people can be dicks and need reporting for certain things .

this place is meant to be a community of like minded people and last thing i wanna see is negativity especially from some old knacker that looks just how he talks ....shit


----------



## Pinky

MRSTRONG said:


> people can be dicks and need reporting for certain things .
> 
> this place is meant to be a community of like minded people and last thing i wanna see is negativity especially from some old knacker that looks just how he talks ....shit


He might be a lovely person in real life, bit i can only go from what i feel from him on here, and tbh its not nice. His hatred towards woman, especially Skye, is appalling. I know im not the nicest person, but jeeeze id never speak to people the way he does.


----------



## banzi

MRSTRONG said:


> can you ban that miserable **** @saxondale ?
> 
> every thread he`s a vindictive bellend goading people into arguments , ive never wanted anyone off the board except for him , i am certain many people feel the same way i do .


I dont mind him, you have to know how to take him.

Some take this wayyyyy to seriously.


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 165542


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> I dont mind him, you have to know how to take him.
> 
> Some take this wayyyyy to seriously.


Sort of agree but, how he address people, is way out of line IMO. Theres having a laugh and a joke which i can imagine everyone on here is up for, but when he gets personal thats out of order, then when people retaliate to the little weasel, it always seems the people who take the bait get whipped but not the people who lay the bait.


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> Sort of agree but, how he address people, is way out of line IMO. Theres having a laugh and a joke which i can imagine everyone on here is up for, *but when he gets personal thats out of order, then when people retaliate to the little weasel*, it always seems the people who take the bait get whipped but not the people who lay the bait.


Dont take it personal, its just the internet.


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> Dont take it personal, its just the internet.


Yeah it it, but it clearly shows people for that they are, internet or not. If its as you say "just the internet" why do people feel the need snitch etc?


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> Yeah it it, but it clearly shows people for that they are, internet or not. If its as you say "just the internet" why do people feel the need snitch etc?


If you met me in real life you would never guess it was me from my posting on this site

I am NOTHING like I am on here. (apart from funny  )


----------



## Stephen9069

View attachment 165551


View attachment 165552


Been back at it now for about 5 weeks im sitting at 20st 11lbs


----------



## Varg

Stephen9069 said:


> View attachment 165551
> 
> 
> View attachment 165552
> 
> 
> Been back at it now for about 5 weeks im sitting at 20st 11lbs


Hurrah! A recent photo at last, instead of loads of inane shite.

Nearly 21st? Blimey!


----------



## Stephen9069

Varg said:


> Hurrah! A recent photo at last, instead of loads of inane shite.
> 
> Nearly 21st? Blimey!


lol goal is to get back up to 22 stone then aim for 25 stone in the long run


----------



## 31205

Stephen9069 said:


> View attachment 165551
> 
> 
> View attachment 165552
> 
> 
> Been back at it now for about 5 weeks im sitting at 20st 11lbs


20st?? ****ing hell, u bus!!


----------



## Stephen9069

sen said:


> 20st?? ****ing hell, u bus!!


lol yeah feeling skinny at the minute mate


----------



## mlydon

Stephen9069 said:


> lol goal is to get back up to 22 stone then aim for 25 stone in the long run


25st :scared: how tall are you


----------



## Stephen9069

mlydon said:


> 25st :scared: how tall are you


im 6ft4 mate


----------



## Varg

Feel sorry for your motorbike :laugh:


----------



## banzi

Stephen9069 said:


> im 6ft4 mate


at 6'4, and 21st at the moment you look like you dont even lift

Big heavy bloke granted.


----------



## mlydon

Stephen9069 said:


> im 6ft4 mate


your a beast :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069

Varg said:


> Feel sorry for your motorbike :laugh:


lol its big and powerful enough to hold me for the time being


----------



## Stephen9069

mlydon said:


> your a beast :thumbup1:


lol cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069

banzi said:


> at 6'4, and 21st at the moment you look like you dont even lift
> 
> Big heavy bloke granted.


lol i dont lift much at the moment but hopefully as the year goes on that will change


----------



## Kristina

Stephen9069 said:


> View attachment 165551
> 
> 
> View attachment 165552
> 
> 
> Been back at it now for about 5 weeks im sitting at 20st 11lbs


Beast! .. and your 'best' lifts are damn impressive. Are you planning on competing this year?


----------



## Stephen9069

Kristina said:


> Beast! .. and your 'best' lifts are damn impressive. Are you planning on competing this year?


yeah iv got 3 inters comps this year so far one of them at the Bodypower expo, ill also be competing against @MRSTRONG at Hertfordshires Strongest man

depending on my lifts at the end of the year ill either be trying to reach the UK's strongest man in 2016 or 2017


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah iv got 3 inters comps this year so far one of them at the Bodypower expo, ill also be competing against @MRSTRONG at Hertfordshires Strongest man
> 
> depending on my lifts at the end of the year ill either be trying to reach the UK's strongest man in 2016 or 2017


correction .... you'll be trying to compete against me


----------



## Kristina

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah iv got 3 inters comps this year so far one of them at the Bodypower expo, ill also be competing against @MRSTRONG at Hertfordshires Strongest man
> 
> depending on my lifts at the end of the year ill either be trying to reach the UK's strongest man in 2016 or 2017


Ahhhh excellent. I was going to ask about the Herts comp, had a feeling you might be. Will see you both there, going to come hang out and support friends. Will definitely see you at BP too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> correction .... you'll be trying to compete against me


lol already said mate your going down :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## Stephen9069

Kristina said:


> Ahhhh excellent. I was going to ask about the Herts comp, had a feeling you might be. Will see you both there, going to come hang out and support friends. Will definitely see you at BP too. :thumbup1:


you can pick @MRSTRONG up after i destroy him lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> lol already said mate your going down :2guns: :gun_bandana: :death:


Haha you best start training


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> you can pick @MRSTRONG up after i destroy him lol


Now there's a reason to lose :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> Haha you best start training


lol im going to be trening hard mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stephen9069 said:


> lol im going to be trening hard mate


Haha you'll need lots of trening


----------



## no1dnbhead

taken a few days ago  thought I would join in


----------



## Benchbum

Getting leaner on my highest carb diet so far


----------



## sean 162

Mince Pies said:


> @270 around february last year
> 
> View attachment 165394
> 
> 
> @230 in april
> 
> View attachment 165393
> 
> 
> @205 in october
> 
> View attachment 165395
> 
> 
> down to 197lbs ill try to get a pic tonight if the gym isn't too busy as i'll get cat called for being a vain basterdo lol


Hats off to you dude, massive props, love to see these kind of transformations


----------



## sean 162

no1dnbhead said:


> taken a few days ago  thought I would join in


Hahaha epic, on your grind, gna be your yr my friend, massive gains and improvements, very balanced now,, and Dry


----------



## no1dnbhead

sean 162 said:


> Hahaha epic, on your grind, gna be your yr my friend, massive gains and improvements, very balanced now,, and Dry


Let's see what I can do with these last few months before prep add a little more muscle and drop some more fat then cruise into the prep is the plan


----------



## Tag

From my phone, all in last 6 months


----------



## QPRsteve13

Can't upload a pic with tapatalk! How else can I get w photo up?


----------



## QPRsteve13

Did this work? Anyone give me a idea of BF%, I've not done any cardio over xmas, gonna start my cardio and drop the belly from monday!


----------



## Mince Pies

sean 162 said:


> Hats off to you dude, massive props, love to see these kind of transformations


Thanks, I've enjoyed every minute of it. No more bad habits ever! Totally addicted to the gym and definitely want to take it a little further with aas.

Messing around yesterday on arms day...

View attachment 165601


Getting some delt and tricep progress.


----------



## Mince Pies

QPRsteve13 said:


> Did this work? Anyone give me a idea of BF%, I've not done any cardio over xmas, gonna start my cardio and drop the belly from monday!


Guessing around 18-20 from the definition of your abs and the love handles. I'm about the same but a bit flatter at the sides


----------



## Adz

no1dnbhead said:


> taken a few days ago  thought I would join in


Looking huge mate and great conditioning


----------



## no1dnbhead

Adz said:


> Looking huge mate and great conditioning


Cheers buddy still got too keep pushing for a better over all package in this offseason


----------



## QPRsteve13

Mince Pies said:


> Guessing around 18-20 from the definition of your abs and the love handles. I'm about the same but a bit flatter at the sides


Really, I was hoping a little lower to be honest!

Is what it is thou, roll on Monday!


----------



## banzi

QPRsteve13 said:


> Really, I was hoping a little lower to be honest!
> 
> Is what it is thou, roll on Monday!


I think you are a bit lower, you do look like you are holding water, drop carbs for three days and see how you look then.


----------



## sean 162

QPRsteve13 said:


> Did this work? Anyone give me a idea of BF%, I've not done any cardio over xmas, gonna start my cardio and drop the belly from monday!


15ish


----------



## ripped45

I know it's post count, he was just being an a-hole to kristin


----------



## FelonE1

4 or 5 weeks left of my cut.


----------



## gradziol

Morning form check, 3 weeks into reverse diet:

View attachment 165658
View attachment 165659


----------



## sean 162

View attachment 165663


View attachment 165664


Current offseason look. Roughly 103kg


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 165666


:whistling:


----------



## zyphy

Mince Pies said:


> Guessing around 18-20 from the definition of your abs and the love handles. I'm about the same but a bit flatter at the sides


Lol no way is he 20 if he has some form of abs showing

I'd say 15-16 after dropping some more water


----------



## sean 162

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 165666
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Have u shopped @Merkleman lower body onto your upper?

Looking sexual either way ewen


----------



## richardrahl

FelonE said:


> 4 or 5 weeks left of my cut.



View attachment 165667


Strictly no ****.


----------



## FelonE1

richardrahl said:


> View attachment 165667
> 
> 
> Strictly no ****.


Lol thanks mate. Would of welcomed some ****


----------



## richardrahl

FelonE said:


> Lol thanks mate. Would of welcomed some ****


You don't have enough money.... Do you!? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

richardrahl said:


> You don't have enough money.... Do you!? :whistling:


Probably not lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

sean 162 said:


> Have u shopped @Merkleman lower body onto your upper?
> 
> Looking sexual either way ewen


haha a year of no squatting deadlifting on in fact much leg work at all :/


----------



## sean 162

No more blood would fit in lol, love a pump


----------



## TommyBananas

sean 162 said:


> No more blood would fit in lol, love a pump


nice d1ck.. i mean quads


----------



## sean 162




----------



## sean 162

MRSTRONG said:


> haha a year of no squatting deadlifting on in fact much leg work at all :/


Was only messing bud i know uve had back issues... How do u find legpress? Are planning on bringin them back up?


----------



## MRSTRONG

sean 162 said:


> Was only messing bud i know uve had back issues... How do u find legpress? Are planning on bringin them back up?


hate leg press and bit the bullet gone back to squatting and deadlifting , legs shoulders and back is the focus this year .


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> 4 or 5 weeks left of my cut.


Aside from everything else, good legs! Looking big.


----------



## Kristina

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 165666
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Boom!!!!


----------



## TommyBananas

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 165666
> 
> 
> :whistling:


I took a pic like that a few weeks ago.. :lol:


----------



## Kristina

TommyBananas said:


> I took a pic like that a few weeks ago.. :lol:


... where is it then?? :lol:


----------



## Kristina

11 weeks ouuut woop. I'll post the version that I haven't filtered to death hahah.


----------



## 31205

TommyBananas said:


> lol, and there is a reason for this photo - my friend sent me a msg on FB and he asked me what I was doing this evening, so I replied with the photo, lol.


Arrrrggggghhhhh my eyes are melting!!


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> Aside from everything else, good legs! Looking big.


Cheers Kristina,high volume ftw lol.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> lol, and there is a reason for this photo - my friend sent me a msg on FB and he asked me what I was doing this evening, so I replied with the photo, lol.


Is this the new trend in pics?lol


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> 11 weeks ouuut woop. I'll post the version that I haven't filtered to death hahah.


Beast


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Your turn bro. At least people can't complain 'bout your boxers then..


I wouldn't inflict it on you all lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Looking fit as fcuk @Kristina , kinda thinking this thread is topping up your [email protected] bank :lol:


----------



## richardrahl

Kristina said:


> 11 weeks ouuut woop. I'll post the version that I haven't filtered to death hahah.


You could crack walnuts in that ar53, Kristina.


----------



## Stephen9069

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 165666
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Lmao


----------



## Kristina

TommyBananas said:


> lol, and there is a reason for this photo - my friend sent me a msg on FB and he asked me what I was doing this evening, so I replied with the photo, lol.


Hahahaha imagine if girls did the same thing in response to "what you doing this evening?".... NOT! :lol:

Good sport. :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> Is this the new trend in pics?lol


It appears so.

I'm not complaining. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> It appears so.
> 
> I'm not complaining. :whistling:


Come on then,your turn lol.


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> Come on then,your turn lol.


Hahaha. Didn't see that one coming!... but it's a male sport; nakey photo taking. :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kristina said:


> Hahaha. Didn't see that one coming!... but it's a male sport; nakey photo taking. :tongue:


feel free to even up the balance


----------



## Kristina

MRSTRONG said:


> feel free to even up the balance


Okay here's the deal.

When I do my own 'bodies of work' photoshoot, I'll take my turn. :thumbup1:

Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 1

Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 2

Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work Volume 3


----------



## richardrahl

TommyBananas said:


> lol, and there is a reason for this photo - my friend sent me a msg on FB and he asked me what I was doing this evening, so I replied with the photo, lol.


Sounds like me and my mates. Haha. As soon as I see a pic come through on WhatsApp there's always a wariness to open it up, wondering what the hell it is this time.

I was sat watching tv with the mrs on Weds night and my phone went. Mrs just casually asked who it was and I replied "Oh, it's just a close up pic of Baz's ball bag". :thumb:

Just been to his house this morning and while he nipped to the shop, I tucked one of his digestive biscuits between my cheeks and took a pic. As soon as I know he's eaten them, I'll send it to him. :lol:


----------



## richardrahl

Kristina said:


> Okay here's the deal.
> 
> When I do my own 'bodies of work' photoshoot, I'll take my turn. :thumbup1:
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 1
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 2
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work Volume 3


Really like those.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Kristina said:


> Okay here's the deal.
> 
> When I do my own 'bodies of work' photoshoot, I'll take my turn. :thumbup1:
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 1
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 2
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work Volume 3


did i ever tell you im pretty handy with my kodak instant camera :laugh:


----------



## 39005

MRSTRONG said:


> did i ever tell you im pretty handy with my kodak instant camera :laugh:


put me down for handing the film cartridges to ewan and waving the photos about to dry them off - will also be looking for a hot beverage technician -AKA tea/coffee maker.


----------



## Dreadlifter

Kristina said:


> Awh shame, no worries! Did this one upload for you? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry)!


That's some serious bulking right there! Lol


----------



## 39005

i seem to have stumbled across a gif of @Hera doing some product testing


----------



## richardrahl

aqualung said:


> put me down for handing the film cartridges to ewan and waving the photos about to dry them off - will also be looking for a hot beverage technician -AKA tea/coffee maker.



View attachment 165684


----------



## Hera

aqualung said:


> i seem to have stumbled across a gif of @Hera doing some product testing


:no:

She's a tad mesmerising!


----------



## TITO

View attachment 165686


The joys of jammy lighting!


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Okay here's the deal.
> 
> When I do my own 'bodies of work' photoshoot, I'll take my turn. :thumbup1:
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 1
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work: Volume 2
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - Bodies Of Work Volume 3


"Of course i can run faster than a train, watch this"

View attachment 165687


edit, can you believe someone negged me for this post??


----------



## 31205

richardrahl said:


> Sounds like me and my mates. Haha. As soon as I see a pic come through on WhatsApp there's always a wariness to open it up, wondering what the hell it is this time.
> 
> I was sat watching tv with the mrs on Weds night and my phone went. Mrs just casually asked who it was and I replied "Oh, it's just a close up pic of Baz's ball bag". :thumb:
> 
> Just been to his house this morning and while he nipped to the shop, I tucked one of his digestive biscuits between my cheeks and took a pic. As soon as I know he's eaten them, I'll send it to him. :lol:


My mates send me pics of their sh1ts. Not sure which I'd prefer really. A sh1t or a ball bag.


----------



## 31205

TITO said:


> View attachment 165686
> 
> 
> The joys of jammy lighting!


Looking good there man.


----------



## TITO

sen said:


> Looking good there man.


Thanks mate


----------



## Yes

TITO said:


> Thanks mate


How long have you been training for there?


----------



## TITO

Yes said:


> How long have you been training for there?


Seriously around the last 5 years I guess


----------



## Kristina

TITO said:


> View attachment 165686
> 
> 
> The joys of jammy lighting!


Looking good!

... (been tanning too eh?) :tongue:


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> "Of course i can run faster than a train, watch this"
> 
> View attachment 165687
> 
> 
> edit, can you believe someone negged me for this post??


Ohhhh dear!


----------



## no1dnbhead

sean 162 said:


> No more blood would fit in lol, love a pump


I was wearing the same shoes as you today for legs  good choice off foot wear


----------



## TITO

Kristina said:


> Looking good!
> 
> ... (been tanning too eh?) :tongue:


lol nope


----------



## Jammy Dodger

View attachment 165719


Okay guys - not too fussed about any abuse here. But what do we reckon? Bulk/cut? Try and do some fashionable recomp thing here. I enjoy eating too much so bulking is preferable. No idea what BF is and am not all that bothered with numbers. That isn't tensed and isn't with a pump on - just something I've taken after a shower when home from work. Oh and before you all start my arms arn't as small as they look - I've just got a big barrel of a chest. And my arms seem to grow much more slowly than my legs or my chest.


----------



## banzi

sammym said:


> View attachment 165719
> 
> 
> Okay guys - not too fussed about any abuse here. But what do we reckon? Bulk/cut? Try and do some fashionable recomp thing here. I enjoy eating too much so bulking is preferable. No idea what BF is and am not all that bothered with numbers. That isn't tensed and isn't with a pump on - just something I've taken after a shower when home from work. Oh and before you all start my arms arn't as small as they look - I've just got a big barrel of a chest. And my arms seem to grow much more slowly than my legs or my chest.


cut, you would look so much bigger with less bodyfat.


----------



## Benchbum

Had a wicked day at the opening of my new shop, I even got a chance to show Dr zak my biceps.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

banzi said:


> cut, you would look so much bigger with less bodyfat.


Cool mate - I'm honestly not bothered about strength any more. I've achieved all my original strength goals - and don't want to ruin my body by pushing squats and deadlifts any further. Thats me at just under 100kg. If I were to aim for 85kgish would that be a good number?


----------



## banzi

sammym said:


> Cool mate - I'm honestly not bothered about strength any more. I've achieved all my original strength goals - and don't want to ruin my body by pushing squats and deadlifts any further. Thats me at just under 100kg. If I were to aim for 85kgish would that be a good number?


Go off the mirror, dont concern yourself with weight.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> cut, you would look so much bigger with less bodyfat.


Agreed.


----------



## Kristina

Benchbum said:


> Had a wicked day at the opening of my new shop, I even got a chance to show Dr zak my biceps.


Ohhh really cool, the shop looks really nice and I'm sure it will be a great success.


----------



## Kristina

sammym said:


> View attachment 165719
> 
> 
> Okay guys - not too fussed about any abuse here. But what do we reckon? Bulk/cut? Try and do some fashionable recomp thing here. I enjoy eating too much so bulking is preferable. No idea what BF is and am not all that bothered with numbers. That isn't tensed and isn't with a pump on - just something I've taken after a shower when home from work. Oh and before you all start my arms arn't as small as they look - I've just got a big barrel of a chest. And my arms seem to grow much more slowly than my legs or my chest.


I'd agree with the others; do a cut and wouldn't even be a long time for you to reach tight condition.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Kristina said:


> I'd agree with the others; do a cut and wouldn't even be a long time for you to reach tight condition.


Yer I know - it requires some will power though. And I do love my food. Might just need to stop being a girl and go through it.


----------



## banzi

sammym said:


> Yer I know - it requires some will power though. And I do love my food. Might just need to stop being a girl and go through it.


Do you want to get in shape more than you want the extra food?


----------



## Jammy Dodger

banzi said:


> Do you want to get in shape more than you want the extra food?


Yes - I was being semi jokey. I was originally posting because I didn't know if it was worth me putting on some more mass, and then cutting down for summer. I dont enjoy weighing all my food and having to put everything into my phone. But it's not the end of the world. I've decided to just do a nice slow cut aiming for a pound or two a week. And see where that takes me. Will also aim to increase cardio to make a bigger deficit. My CV fitness will be awful - so it will be nice to go running and cycling.


----------



## FelonE1

sammym said:


> Yer I know - it requires some will power though. And I do love my food. Might just need to stop being a girl and go through it.


I've been sat proper hungry all night while my Mrs is sat munching right out,it's not easy but that's what separates the men from the boys son lol.


----------



## banzi

sammym said:


> Yes - I was being semi jokey. I was originally posting because I didn't know if it was worth me putting on some more mass, and then cutting down for summer. *I dont enjoy weighing all my food and having to put everything into my phone. But it's not the end of the world.* I've decided to just do a nice slow cut aiming for a pound or two a week. And see where that takes me. Will also aim to increase cardio to make a bigger deficit. My CV fitness will be awful - so it will be nice to go running and cycling.


You dont have to do that at all, in my opinion its anal and unnecessary.

A gradual cut is easy if you just reduce your current food intake.


----------



## FelonE1

> You should have munched ya mrs out......that would teach her......no consideration eh.... :drool:


Was too busy day dreaming of food lol.


----------



## TheNewGirl

Here's my input! As you can see, its an...erm no make up selfie?! Been lifting for around 2 months and loving it!


----------



## banzi

TheNewGirl said:


> Here's my input! As you can see, its an...erm no make up selfie?! Been lifting for around 2 months and loving it!


bidet alert.

Are you sure you should be talking to us?


----------



## Jammy Dodger

TheNewGirl said:


> Here's my input! As you can see, its an...erm no make up selfie?! Been lifting for around 2 months and loving it!


Just want to warn you - a member called @Merkleman has liked your post. You have actually been lifting longer than him, you are almost certainly stronger than him. But most importantly he's a well known internet sex pest. If he sends you any dodgy messaged report it to the police pronto. They are building a case on him.


----------



## EpicSquats

Merkleman said:


> Me and @TheNewGirl have already hit it off, get with the times man.


And so the stalking begins......

Just joking by the way lol.


----------



## TheNewGirl

banzi said:


> bidet alert.
> 
> Are you sure you should be talking to us?


Hey! Nothing wrong with a bidet... Especially an avocado coloured one 



sammym said:


> Just want to warn you - a member called @Merkleman has liked your post. You have actually been lifting longer than him, you are almost certainly stronger than him. But most importantly he's a well known internet sex pest. If he sends you any dodgy messaged report it to the police pronto. They are building a case on him.


Oh don't worry, I've already had the 'pleasure'...


----------



## Colhoun1993

TheNewGirl said:


> Hey! Nothing wrong with a bidet... Especially an avocado coloured one
> 
> Oh don't worry, I've already had the 'pleasure'...


Bidets are primarily used to wash and clean the genitalia, perineum, inner buttocks, and anus. They may also be used to clean any other part of the body such as feet. Despite appearing similar to a toilet, it would be more accurate to compare it to the washbasin or bathtub. Bidets once served as a practical way for couples to prepare themselves before sex, as well as to rinse themselves afterwards :lol:


----------



## TheNewGirl

Colhoun1993 said:


> Bidets are primarily used to wash and clean the genitalia, perineum, inner buttocks, and anus. They may also be used to clean any other part of the body such as feet. Despite appearing similar to a toilet, it would be more accurate to compare it to the washbasin or bathtub. Bidets once served as a practical way for couples to prepare themselves before sex, as well as to rinse themselves afterwards :lol:


Haha I wish ours was that exciting... Ours is mainly used by the nieces and nephews who thinks it's a great laugh having a 'water fountain' that shoots water 10ft into the air!


----------



## Colhoun1993

TheNewGirl said:


> Haha I wish ours was that exciting... Ours is mainly used by the nieces and nephews who thinks it's a great laugh having a 'water fountain' that shoots water 10ft into the air!


Haha i take it dont get used for any of the above uses then =/


----------



## TheNewGirl

Colhoun1993 said:


> Haha i take it dont get used for any of the above uses then =/


I'm afraid not!


----------



## Best.username

Uk muscle, the only forum in the world were a fcuking bidet is such a talking point!


----------



## FelonE1

tigerdel said:


> Uk muscle, the only forum in the world were a fcuking bidet is such a talking point!


Take it you're not a member of www.badassbidets.com then?


----------



## Best.username

FelonE said:


> Take it you're not a member of Hygenie Bidets - then?


Nah mate your getting it confused, it's www.badassmidgets.com I'm signed up on


----------



## 31205

sammym said:


> Yer I know - it requires some will power though. And I do love my food. Might just need to stop being a girl and go through it.


You tried eating at maintenance for a while? I did for a few months and looked loads better for it. Weight didn't move but muscles definitely grew and I looked leaner.


----------



## Colhoun1993

tigerdel said:


> Uk muscle, the only forum in the world were a fcuking bidet is such a talking point!


your just jealous because you aint got a bidet !!!


----------



## mr small

View attachment 165734


Weight in on Wednesday at 13.5stone c&c welcome

Cheers


----------



## lotus

Leg shot from this morn off out for a mahooosive burger and chips now


----------



## Dan TT

lotus said:


> Leg shot from this morn off out for a mahooosive burger and chips now


So many veins, mirin....how do ya get so lean? I get top two abs and think im ripped


----------



## lotus

Flexible dieting and consistency with boxing training 3x per week , currently eating 2900cals a day at the min so not really dieting


----------



## lotus

TommyBananas said:


> m8, flexible dieting doesn't work
> 
> not srs.
> 
> How long have you been following that method and had you used others before?


261 days according to my run on myfitness pal . I used to do the chicken rice , eggs for breakfast sh1te for a long time and never got into the same kind of condition as I have now without actually trying just eating my macros


----------



## Stephen9069

Me at 15 not long before i joined the army and long before i had a good meal and learned how to lift weights lol

View attachment 165753


Me yesterday at 20st 11lbs

View attachment 165754


----------



## ripped45

lotus said:


> Leg shot from this morn off out for a mahooosive burger and chips now


great set of wheels


----------



## ripped45

View attachment 165775


offseason selfie hope it doesn't offend


----------



## EpicSquats

tigerdel said:


> Uk muscle, the only forum in the world were a fcuking bidet is such a talking point!


There was a conversation about bidets and I wasn't informed? I'm really disappointed guys, really.


----------



## GPRIM

Little flat with not many carbs but weight slowly coming down. 101.8kg


----------



## FelonE1

How I'm looking today. Definitely getting there.


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking today. Definitely getting there.


Are those undies prison issues??


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Are those undies prison issues??


Lol. Nah Primark.


----------



## 31205

Abs are starting to look mint felonE


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Abs are starting to look mint felonE


Definitely getting there now mate. It's encouraging.


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Definitely getting there now mate. It's encouraging.


Cheeky little muscles up the sides are even popping out. Don't think they were visible a week ago. Good skills mate.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Cheeky little muscles up the sides are even popping out. Don't think they were visible a week ago. Good skills mate.


It's the Rich Tea biscuits before bed approach lol.


----------



## bigchickenlover

@skye666


----------



## Varg

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking today. Definitely getting there.


Look good already - how far are you planning on going? I'd be quite happy with that.

On another note, do you have a semi in that pic? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Varg said:


> Look good already - how far are you planning on going? I'd be quite happy with that.
> 
> On another note, do you have a semi in that pic? :whistling:


Ideally would like to get shredded but we'll see how far I get.

Maybe lol.


----------



## TommyBananas

FelonE said:


> Definitely getting there now mate. It's encouraging.


No mate, you're about 20%

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> No mate, you're about 20%
> 
> :lol:


I thought i was 22% so that's good lol.


----------



## TommyBananas

FelonE said:


> I thought i was 22% so that's good lol.


Is grumpyguts still banned?


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Is grumpyguts still banned?


Who?


----------



## spudsy

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking today. Definitely getting there.


Fat git :whistling:


----------



## TommyBananas

FelonE said:


> Who?


you really have to ask?

saxondale, lol.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> you really have to ask?
> 
> saxondale, lol.


Oh that bellend,hopefully lol.


----------



## spudsy

TommyBananas said:


> you really have to ask?
> 
> saxondale, lol.


Bl00dy hell is he banned, I'd have been around a bit more if I knew he wasn't on the forum lol, adds very little to this site that be11end


----------



## TommyBananas

spudsy said:


> Bl00dy hell is he banned, I'd have been around a bit more if I knew he wasn't on the forum lol, adds very little to this site that be11end


He is managable. But I agree he offers very little; but others share the same opinion of me xD


----------



## Tasty

TommyBananas said:


> He is managable. But I agree he offers very little; but others share the same opinion of me xD


He's a clown. Mickey Mouse wears a saxondale watch.


----------



## sean 162




----------



## FelonE1

sean 162 said:


>


Do you even back day........jesus lol.


----------



## simonthepieman

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking today. Definitely getting there.


Looking good mate. If you are on cycle. It might make sense to start up the cals. Reverse diet into a moderate surplus 200/300 cals and your BF ratio should still drop while increasing lbm


----------



## Benchbum

The lady in my life is making all kinda gains at the moment.


----------



## Colhoun1993

Benchbum said:


> The lady in my life is making all kinda gains at the moment.


I can see someones been doing traps every day :001_tt2:


----------



## BetterThanYou

Merkleman said:


> Well if everybody else is getting naked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merkleman gone wild.


finally somebody with a chest smaller than mine


----------



## A1243R

View attachment 166115
View attachment 166116


Pictures after todays session, will be starting my first proper cycle next week so hopefully see some gains :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## no1dnbhead

join in with the back pictures


----------



## Big Man 123

no1dnbhead said:


> join in with the back pictures


Great physique mate!

Are you a powerlifter?


----------



## Big Man 123

BetterThanYou said:


> finally somebody with a chest smaller than mine


Lmfao

We all were small at some point mate. The thing is, in this forum everyone gets a cool treat, doesn't matter wheter you are small or big.


----------



## BetterThanYou

Big Man 123 said:


> Lmfao
> 
> We all were small at some point mate. The thing is, in this forum everyone gets a cool treat, doesn't matter wheter you are small or big.


the problem is, my chest is always small, sunken and small :crying: worst chest genetics on the planet lol oh well at least my back looks good in the avi :laugh:


----------



## no1dnbhead

Big Man 123 said:


> Great physique mate!
> 
> Are you a powerlifter?










bodybuilder bud


----------



## Big Man 123

BetterThanYou said:


> the problem is, my chest is always small, sunken and small :crying: worst chest genetics on the planet lol oh well at least my back looks good in the avi :laugh:


LMAO

I feel you mate, I was born with a body for swimming and my calves are long for fúck sake, calves for running not for bodybuilding :crying:

As long as you have some good muscles in other places is all ok, Lee Priest had the same chest problem but he has some gifted arms.

Is all about what you do with what you got mate, as you say your back looks great!


----------



## Big Man 123

no1dnbhead said:


> bodybuilder bud


Amazing conditioning mate!

You look like a friend of mine in the previous pic, he's a powerlifter, that' why I asked.

Those traps tho.


----------



## ryda

Benchbum said:


> The lady in my life is making all kinda gains at the moment.


Lol she's got a rival


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## no1dnbhead

Big Man 123 said:


> Amazing conditioning mate!
> 
> You look like a friend of mine in the previous pic, he's a powerlifter, that' why I asked.
> 
> Those traps tho.


That was the junior show last year il be far better this year but thankyou matey


----------



## Wallace86

One from earlier not the best but hey ho.
View attachment 166139


----------



## GPRIM

View attachment 166165


102kg and a long way to go on this cut.


----------



## 31205

Still trying!! Holiday in 13 weeks.

View attachment 166296


----------



## Skye666

TommyBananas said:


> He is managable. But I agree he offers very little; but others share the same opinion of me xD


I think ur ok  ( in very small minute minuscule doses)


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> @skye666


U rang chicken face


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> U rang chicken face


Yes dear... its been so long ive forgotten already...


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> "ok" :crying:


bah!

I thought you had posted a picture.


----------



## ryda

First pic of 2015

Pleasing but still far from my best


----------



## T100

ryda said:


> First pic of 2015
> 
> Pleasing but still far from my best


Beast!


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> First pic of 2015
> 
> Pleasing but still far from my best


Big mofo


----------



## banzi

ryda said:


> First pic of 2015
> 
> Pleasing but still far from my best


X facterrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass




----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Yes dear... its been so long ive forgotten already...


Dementia


----------



## Galaxy

ryda said:


> First pic of 2015
> 
> Pleasing but still far from my best


Huge mate, after a good cut you will look a fooking beast!!


----------



## ryda

Galaxy said:


> Huge mate, after a good cut you will look a fooking beast!!


Lol not looking to cut for a while yet unless i decide to do the NAC in November, I just want to keep on growing but keeping it lean as I'm not a fan of the bloated bulk look! I like to see definition when I'm bulkin, not ****d about veins etc but that definition is a must!!

My goal is this!

Ty Ogadebe and this guys natty aswel lol


----------



## Galaxy

ryda said:


> Lol not looking to cut for a while yet unless i decide to do the NAC in November, I just want to keep on growing but keeping it lean as I'm not a fan of the bloated bulk look! I like to see definition when I'm bulkin, not ****d about veins etc but that definition is a must!!
> 
> My goal is this!
> 
> Ty Ogadebe and this guys natty aswel lol


You definitly have the size for that look, will be a unit so by the time the show comes round


----------



## ryda

TommyBananas said:


> He is as natty as a poptart bud xD


Lol nah he is, seen him plenty of times at bodypower, he's as natty as they come trust me, I've seen guys with similar physiques at my old gym and half of them don't even know what a diet is! Lol all they do is eat chicken and cheese and onion crisp an grow a next bicep!


----------



## ryda

TommyBananas said:


> he is not natty, l0l.


Lol he's of Nigerian decent! Nuff said

He does compete in musclemania tho hmmmm


----------



## babyarm

Got a couple weeks left on this bulk then might cruise for a bit then cut.

Pic from last night.

View attachment 166306


View attachment 166307


----------



## babyarm

I'm not the best at posing tho.


----------



## Chrisallan

ryda said:


> Lol he's of Nigerian decent! Nuff said
> 
> He does compete in musclemania tho hmmmm


I worked in Nigeria for 18 months and I have to agree.

These ****ers are built!

Even some of the ones I worked with, who didn't even train, had huge arms,chest and a 6 pack.


----------



## BetterThanYou

Chrisallan said:


> I worked in Nigeria for 18 months and I have to agree.
> 
> These ****ers are built!
> 
> Even some of the ones I worked with, who didn't even train, had huge arms,chest and a 6 pack.


yep all of the black guys at my gym look stage ready 365/y, one guy 6'2 21" arms lean


----------



## babyarm

BetterThanYou said:


> yep all of the black guys at my gym look stage ready 365/y, one guy 6'2 21" arms lean


It's all about getting training diet and rest right and dedication lol


----------



## BetterThanYou

babyarm said:


> It's all about getting training diet and rest right and dedication lol


yeah and nothing to do with:

-black kids = greater motor ability

-black ppl = average low bodyfat (lower than any other race)

-black ppl = low truncal fat

-black ppl = more fast twitch muscle fibers (the ones that are easier to hypertrophy)

-black ppl = longer upper and lower body extremities

-black ppl = greater bone density

-black ppl = higher level of plasma testosterone (by 3-19%)

-black ppl = higher phosphagenic and glycolytic metabolic pathways

T NATION | Speed Demons: The Domination of Sport by Blacks


----------



## TELBOR

BetterThanYou said:


> yeah and nothing to do with:
> 
> -black kids = greater motor ability
> 
> -black ppl = average low bodyfat (lower than any other race)
> 
> -black ppl = low truncal fat
> 
> -black ppl = more fast twitch muscle fibers (the ones that are easier to hypertrophy)
> 
> -black ppl = longer upper and lower body extremities
> 
> -black ppl = greater bone density
> 
> -black ppl = higher level of plasma testosterone (by 3-19%)
> 
> -black ppl = higher phosphagenic and glycolytic metabolic pathways
> 
> T NATION | Speed Demons: The Domination of Sport by Blacks


In other words your telling me @ryda is a cúnt


----------



## malray

While Ty Ogedegbe looks like a complete beast even in the first photo, he transformed into an even bigger one. Pay special attention to the progress made in the trap region. It's absolutely insane and screams 'anabolic steroids'. This is not a surprise, however, since Ty Ogedegbe is 5'8" and 195 lbs. A quick check reveals that he is one inch shorter and 10 lbs heavier than former Mr. Olympia Frank Zane. So, how could possible a natural bodybuilder be bigger than a former IFBB pro competitor who used anabolic steroids?


----------



## JuggernautJake

black people like to claim "BBC" genetics at any chance they can get

a black man has never won worlds strongest man... just gonna throw that out there

although your skin does make you look sick as fuark in the light, I'l give you that


----------



## Yes

malray said:


> While Ty Ogedegbe looks like a complete beast even in the first photo, he transformed into an even bigger one. Pay special attention to the progress made in the trap region. It's absolutely insane and screams 'anabolic steroids'. This is not a surprise, however, since Ty Ogedegbe is 5'8" and 195 lbs. A quick check reveals that he is one inch shorter and 10 lbs heavier than former Mr. Olympia Frank Zane. So, how could possible a natural bodybuilder be bigger than a former IFBB pro competitor who used anabolic steroids?


No one in their right mind would ever believe that he is natty.


----------



## babyarm

BetterThanYou said:


> yeah and nothing to do with:
> 
> -black kids = greater motor ability
> 
> -black ppl = average low bodyfat (lower than any other race)
> 
> -black ppl = low truncal fat
> 
> -black ppl = more fast twitch muscle fibers (the ones that are easier to hypertrophy)
> 
> -black ppl = longer upper and lower body extremities
> 
> -black ppl = greater bone density
> 
> -black ppl = higher level of plasma testosterone (by 3-19%)
> 
> -black ppl = higher phosphagenic and glycolytic metabolic pathways
> 
> T NATION | Speed Demons: The Domination of Sport by Blacks


Don't know what you talking about mate. That's just BS

Lol


----------



## babyarm

JuggernautJake said:


> black people like to claim "BBC" genetics at any chance they can get
> 
> a black man has never won worlds strongest man... just gonna throw that out there
> 
> although your skin does make you look sick as fuark in the light, I'l give you that


Maybe some black guys don't want to compete at world's strongest man comp.

Just a thought


----------



## JuggernautJake

babyarm said:


> Maybe some black guys don't want to compete at world's strongest man comp.
> 
> Just a thought


or maybe we are just the same ?

white men dominate MMA and black men dominate boxing... has nothing to do with race or skin colour and everything to do with sport development in countries


----------



## babyarm

Maybe


----------



## ryda

JuggernautJake said:


> black people like to claim "BBC" genetics at any chance they can get
> 
> a black man has never won worlds strongest man... just gonna throw that out there
> 
> although your skin does make you look sick as fuark in the light, I'l give you that


Lol mark felix is strong as fck! Yeh there's not many

But I've seen it with my own eyes black people looking almost comp ready in the gym with only weed as the only drug there taking along with a diet of super malt, guiness, rice and peas, chicken, fish, fried dumplins and wotsits!

I know more then most what black people are capable of naturally, this is why I believe Ty is drug free, bit of a question mark over simeon but I do think his physique is achievable naturally


----------



## ryda

Chrisallan said:


> I worked in Nigeria for 18 months and I have to agree.
> 
> These ****ers are built!
> 
> Even some of the ones I worked with, who didn't even train, had huge arms,chest and a 6 pack.


Look at their lifestyle and diet compared to this countries lol they all eat whole natural foods, don't binge drink like over here, hardly any junk fast food joints either


----------



## JuggernautJake

ryda said:


> Lol mark felix is strong as fck! Yeh there's not many
> 
> But I've seen it with my own eyes black people looking almost comp ready in the gym with only weed as the only drug there taking along with a diet of super malt, guiness, rice and peas, chicken, fish, fried dumplins and wotsits!
> 
> I know more then most what black people are capable of naturally, this is why I believe Ty is drug free, bit of a question mark over simeon but I do think his physique is achievable naturally


mark felix AND mark henry are notable black strongmen... mark henry could make a case for one of the strongest men who ever lived

so if your black and called mark, your probably gonna be a strong ****e.r


----------



## ryda

JuggernautJake said:


> or maybe we are just the same ?
> 
> white men dominate MMA and black men dominate boxing... has nothing to do with race or skin colour and everything to do with sport development in countries


Same were the same genetically? Somehow I don't think so!


----------



## Yes

ryda said:


> Lol mark felix is strong as fck! Yeh there's not many
> 
> But I've seen it with my own eyes black people looking almost comp ready in the gym with only weed as the only drug there taking along with a diet of super malt, guiness, rice and peas, chicken, fish, fried dumplins and wotsits!
> 
> I know more then most what black people are capable of naturally, this is why I believe *Ty is drug free, bit of a question mark over simeon but I do think his physique is achievable naturally*


I'm sorry mate, but you need your head checked if you think they are natural. You really do.


----------



## JuggernautJake

ryda said:


> Same were the same genetically? Somehow I don't think so!


interesting thought to think about though:

the police can't tell whether a suspect is black or white by simply examining DNA left at a crime scene


----------



## Yes

JuggernautJake said:


> interesting thought to think about though:
> 
> the police can't tell whether a suspect is black or white by simply examining DNA left at a crime scene


Yes they can, humans have slightly different set of genetics, whether you want to believe it or not.


----------



## JuggernautJake

Yes said:


> Yes they can, humans have slightly different set of genetics, whether you want to believe it or not.


no they can't.. let's discuss in facts

do you know the "out of africa" theory is? we are the same genetically, we come from the same tribe

a tall white man and a tall black man have more in common then a short black man and tall black man


----------



## Yes

JuggernautJake said:


> interesting thought to think about though:
> 
> the police can't tell whether a suspect is black or white by simply examining DNA left at a crime scene


New DNA breakthrough can build e-fit of suspect from speck of blood | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ryda

Yes said:


> I'm sorry mate, but you need your head checked if you think they are natural. You really do.


Feel free to come and check it then.

What is it with this site? Is there anyone you guys actually believe is natural?


----------



## Yes

JuggernautJake said:


> no they can't.. let's discuss in facts
> 
> do you know the "out of africa" theory is? we are the same genetically, we come from the same tribe
> 
> a tall white man and a tall black man have more in common then a short black man and tall black man


No, we are VERY similar genetically, however there ARE genetic differences between us all.


----------



## Yes

ryda said:


> Feel free to come and check it then.
> 
> What is it with this site? Is there anyone you guys actually believe is natural?


You're deluded mate.


----------



## ryda

JuggernautJake said:


> interesting thought to think about though:
> 
> the police can't tell whether a suspect is black or white by simply examining DNA left at a crime scene


Nah but they can't tell wether there big or small either


----------



## ryda

Yes said:


> You're deluded mate.


And so are you for thinking you can't build a good physique without gear!


----------



## Yes

ryda said:


> And so are you for thinking you can't build a good physique without gear!


I never said that you couldn't build a good physique without gear. I know for a fact that you can. However, the guys you have mentioned have got far too much mass to be natural.


----------



## ryda

Yes said:


> I never said that you couldn't build a good physique without gear. I know for a fact that you can. However, the guys you have mentioned have got far too much mass to be natural.


Come back with you've seen them both in the flesh


----------



## Yes

ryda said:


> Come back with you've seen them both in the flesh


How would that make a difference?


----------



## ryda

Yes said:


> How would that make a difference?


It's quite obvious people tend to look different on pics then they do in the flesh

Phil Heath for example, he was nowhere near the size I thought he'd be when I saw him at body power

But shawn rhoden looked huge compared to how he does on his pictures


----------



## Chrisallan

ryda said:


> Look at their lifestyle and diet compared to this countries lol they all eat whole natural foods, don't binge drink like over here, hardly any junk fast food joints either


They had no clue about nutrition and didn't even eat that much!

Some of the boys who trained had some knowledge of supplements but didn't have the money to buy them.

Their bodies are just made to be muscular.

Of all the countries I worked in,genetically,the Nigerians had the best bodies for packing muscle on.

Saying that,the boys from Trinidad were pretty big too.


----------



## ryda

Chrisallan said:


> They had no clue about nutrition and didn't even eat that much!
> 
> Some of the boys who trained had some knowledge of supplements but didn't have the money to buy them.
> 
> Their bodies are just made to be muscular.
> 
> Of all the countries I worked in,genetically,the Nigerians had the best bodies for packing muscle on.
> 
> Saying that,the boys from Trinidad were pretty big too.


Ghana aswel lol check out these guys on Instagram, look at where they training? Bits of cars are used as weights lol
























**waits for the there not natty crew**


----------



## banzi

Chrisallan said:


> They had no clue about nutrition and didn't even eat that much!
> 
> Some of the boys who trained had some knowledge of supplements but didn't have the money to buy them.
> 
> Their bodies are just made to be muscular.
> 
> Of all the countries I worked in,genetically,the Nigerians had the best bodies for packing muscle on.
> 
> Saying that,the boys from Trinidad were pretty big too.


Did you travel around just looking at men or did you actually do any work?


----------



## Skye666

ryda said:


> Ghana aswel lol check out these guys on Instagram, look at where they training? Bits of cars are used as weights lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **waits for the there not natty crew**


I think u look great... NATURALLY 

And yes their all natural ( what do I Know :lol: ) but thanks for the sweetie shop dayyyyyam noperv:whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> Dementia


Im sorry what?


----------



## Chrisallan

banzi said:


> Did you travel around just looking at men or did you actually do any work?


You sound just like my supervisor.


----------



## Chrisallan

ryda said:


> Ghana aswel lol check out these guys on Instagram, look at where they training? Bits of cars are used as weights lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **waits for the there not natty crew**[
> 
> How big would they be if they did take gear??


----------



## bigchickenlover

View attachment 166339


Last nights final pull 260kg


----------



## ryda

Chrisallan said:


> Exactly lol black people seem to be capable of getting good physiques naturally more then other races that's all I was saying lok


----------



## RACK

Yesterday morning, pre-work session at 7am with my cousin. Just finsihing bis off with high reps

View attachment 166341


----------



## Derrick

RACK said:


> Yesterday morning, pre-work session at 7am with my cousin. Just finsihing bis off with high reps
> 
> View attachment 166341


Good pic! I'm hitting arms today..


----------



## TheScam

ryda said:


> Lol mark felix is strong as fck! Yeh there's not many
> 
> But I've seen it with my own eyes black people looking almost comp ready in the gym with only weed as the only drug there taking along with a diet of super malt, guiness, rice and peas, chicken, fish, fried dumplins and wotsits!
> 
> I know more then most what black people are capable of naturally, this is why I believe Ty is drug free, bit of a question mark over simeon but I do think his physique is achievable naturally


I was always under the impression there was some big difference in genetics like that previous post, whether that was from reading something or just made it up in my head I'm not sure. I certainly know a few black mates who are incredibly built for the amount of effort they put in.


----------



## Captain lats

ryda said:


> Exactly lol black people seem to be capable of getting good physiques naturally more then other races that's all I was saying lok


We are the original human beings brotha man!! :lol: What do you expect from the indigenous man.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Captain lats said:


> We are the original human beings brotha man!! :lol: *What do you expect from the indigenous man*.


some big lats ....


----------



## Captain lats

MRSTRONG said:


> some big lats ....


I'll get them big and post them just for you soon my man


----------



## MRSTRONG

Captain lats said:


> I'll get them big and post them just for you soon my man


send them by pigeon like your chest :lol:


----------



## RACK

In the gym just now at 100kg

View attachment 166435


----------



## Adz

Good size mate


----------



## RACK

Adz said:


> Good size mate


Cheers Adz, should look decent once trimmed some timber off


----------



## troupe86

Currently reverse dieting and on 3800 kcals daily at the moment but this is going up every week.

I'm currently at 200lbs and the callipers are reading 8.6% bodyfat at the moment although I look more like 10% as I'm holding a ton of water due to gluten and dairy sensitivity.

I'm planning on doing my first bodybuilding show this year for the physique category.


----------



## Alanricksnape

View attachment 166547


Current stats:

Age - 22

Height - 180cm

Weight - ~ 245lbs

Will start leaning up around April now that I have something meaningful-ish to shed bodyfat around


----------



## Wallace86

View attachment 166597


9 Weeks out from first show lighting just doesn't seem to do me justice just now, this is post chest/cardio day and refeed was just on Saturday so I still felt bloaty/watery,

Legs still need work done but more definition trained yesterday so full, hams is my weak area il post another pic up towards end of week after dried out a big haha.


----------



## Guest

Bixx said:


> Training Abs between 3 and 4 times a week on top of dieting and extra cardio.
> 
> 5ft 4
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 1660kcals diet


Get ya growler ouuuuut


----------



## 31205

From Saturday

View attachment 166598


----------



## HDU

Off cycle / 68kg or so / flat


----------



## 31205

Bixx said:


> Training Abs between 3 and 4 times a week on top of dieting and extra cardio.
> 
> 5ft 4
> 
> 60kg
> 
> 1660kcals diet


More likes than any other pic. Surprising!


----------



## Stephen9069

View attachment 166615


21 stone will take another one at the end of the week.

Cleaned up my diet and stopped eating chocolate and sweets going through major withdrawal lol my stomach has gone down a bit since Friday though since iv stopped.


----------



## Archaic

sen said:


> More likes than any other pic. Surprising!


There are not many females on the board, you have to give em a like when they put a pic up.

On a side note, she is pretty [email protected] too.. :thumbup:


----------



## sean 162

16st10


----------



## Rick89

excuse the poor quality, never really took pics before, didnt even own a camera phone until this year lol

after heavy overhead sesh, currently dieting with along way to go

View attachment 166624


----------



## Benchbum

Rick89 said:


> excuse the poor quality, never really took pics before, didnt even own a camera phone until this year lol
> 
> after heavy overhead sesh, currently dieting with along way to go
> 
> View attachment 166624


**** me Ricky that's a hell of a change since I last saw you


----------



## banzi

sen said:


> More likes than any other pic. Surprising!


I deliberately didnt "like" it.

It seemed inappropriate.


----------



## Rick89

Benchbum said:


> **** me Ricky that's a hell of a change since I last saw you


just good lighting mate

still hovering around 110kg most days, eating clean all week but having saturday and sundays to eat what i want

just need to knuckle down and diet harder as training is going very well and strength is increasing while BW is going down

if i can make a fraction of the change you have by summer i will be a happy man


----------



## Benchbum

I'm sitting at 107 two days in to new diet... Trying to not think about it


----------



## Rick89

Benchbum said:


> I'm sitting at 107 two days in to new diet... Trying to not think about it


yes but your very lean buddy, honestly pal, stick with the plan


----------



## Benchbum

Cheers bud, it shouldn't matter, but the little reassurances really are helping


----------



## EpicSquats

JuggernautJake said:


> interesting thought to think about though:
> 
> the police can't tell whether a suspect is black or white by simply examining DNA left at a crime scene


If you can't tell the difference between black and white people, you have a problem, lol.


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> interesting thought to think about though:
> 
> the police can't tell whether a suspect is black or white by simply examining DNA left at a crime scene


If its blood they can

New DNA breakthrough can build e-fit of suspect from speck of blood | Daily Mail Online


----------



## A1243R

HDU said:


> Off cycle / 68kg or so / flat


how the fcuk are you only 68kg? how tall are you bud? good arms


----------



## HDU

ajguy1243 said:


> how the fcuk are you only 68kg? how tall are you bud? good arms


No idea bro lol I'm 5ft5 though so probably why c


----------



## A1243R

HDU said:


> No idea bro lol I'm 5ft5 though so probably why c


Ahh the height might be why but still look big for 68Kg haha! Im 5ft8 and about 83KG and don't look anywhere near your size haha like a stone difference with only 3 inchs lol! How many cycles you ran pal?


----------



## HDU

ajguy1243 said:


> Ahh the height might be why but still look big for 68Kg haha! Im 5ft8 and about 83KG and don't look anywhere near your size haha like a stone difference with only 3 inchs lol! How many cycles you ran pal?


Haha. See how it goes, ran a fair couple of cycles. Wanting to get more heavy lol c


----------



## A1243R

HDU said:


> Haha. See how it goes, ran a fair couple of cycles. Wanting to get more heavy lol c


Fair enough mate, not being a dcik but would you struggle to compete at that height? I don't really know about the heights of competitors etc...


----------



## HDU

ajguy1243 said:


> Fair enough mate, not being a dcik but would you struggle to compete at that height? I don't really know about the heights of competitors etc...


Think a few actually have on here


----------



## RACK

Nabba do height classes, ukbff do weight classes so can compete in which ever you'd feel would give you the best advantage


----------



## Lewy_h

View attachment 166729


Month into letro for gyno reversal and some how managed a 200kg dead today (pb)


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Youre in great shape OP and you are absolutely gorgeous. I actually got half chub from that pic alone (no perv/creep)


----------



## 31205

Lewy_h said:


> View attachment 166729
> 
> 
> Month into letro for gyno reversal and some how managed a 200kg dead today (pb)


Nasty stuff letro. A month of that and I'm getting pretty ill. Destroys my immune system.


----------



## C33G

Yesterday after chest!


----------



## Lewy_h

C33G said:


> Yesterday after chest!


Back shot after chest haha ?


----------



## Lewy_h

sen said:


> Nasty stuff letro. A month of that and I'm getting pretty ill. Destroys my immune system.


I've had a chest infection mate, just finishing anti biotics tomorrow! Can't wait to get off it and be a bit happier!


----------



## C33G

@Lewy_h - Just wanted to show my ass off


----------



## zyphy

Lewy_h said:


> Back shot after chest haha ?


Make a meme

Trains chest, posts back double bicep 

loljk


----------



## Bgpine

View attachment 166737
View attachment 166738
View attachment 166739


Currently cutting due to a 110 mile charity bike road in June


----------



## naturalun

View attachment 166768


View attachment 166769


Currently bulking 193lbs , up 16lb so far, aiming for 200 but see what happens id like to start cutting around Back end of April/start of May so see what happens and what I get advised to do!


----------



## TheScam

Took one this morning in the changing rooms, lighting and filter does wonders haha

View attachment 166771


Currently about 12st 7 / 175lbs. Been cutting since start of the year, now slowly starting to add the calories back on as I have reached BMR daily calorie intake. Then i'll probably try a "lean" bulk for a while. There's certainly a few areas I want to gain size on, mainly legs and calves which just aren't growing in a deficit.


----------



## FelonE1

Post sunbed lol


----------



## naturalun

FelonE said:


> Post sunbed lol


Great transformation mate!!!

You used to be so pale!!!!

Jkz - looking good mate!!


----------



## FelonE1

naturalun said:


> Great transformation mate!!!
> 
> You used to be so pale!!!!
> 
> Jkz - looking good mate!!


Lol I did used to be very pale. Cheers mate.


----------



## TITO

View attachment 166798


----------



## Kristina

naturalun said:


> View attachment 166768
> 
> 
> View attachment 166769
> 
> 
> Currently bulking 193lbs , up 16lb so far, aiming for 200 but see what happens id like to start cutting around Back end of April/start of May so see what happens and what I get advised to do!


Hahaha what a liar!


----------



## Abc987

View attachment 166799
View attachment 166800
Just finished an 8 week bulk


----------



## 31205

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 166799
> View attachment 166800
> Just finished an 8 week bulk


Put some real size on there mate.


----------



## Abc987

sen said:


> Put some real size on there mate.


29lbs mate. It's the first time I've bulked and probably a lot of water but well happy with the results


----------



## 31205

Abc987 said:


> 29lbs mate. It's the first time I've bulked and probably a lot of water but well happy with the results


I would be too. Well played.


----------



## TITO

Papa Smurf said:


> and yep, a tattoo of brad pitts face on my ribs
> 
> View attachment 166801
> 
> 
> View attachment 166802


How much is on the deadlift bar mate?

And why the Brad Pitt tattoo


----------



## naturalun

Kristina said:


> Hahaha what a liar!


Hmm I have no idea what you're on about :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Just over 3 weeks between these pics, working with @liam0810 

View attachment 166805


----------



## Abc987

Merkleman said:


> Looking bigger everywhere, especially delts. What cycle were you running mate?


Wc nandrotest mate @1.5ml eod. Works out about 700 test p/350 npp a week. The last couple of weeks I dropped about a ml of the nandrotest and added .5ml test400 and 1ml npp so I could get 8 weeks out of it and the cruise for 6 weeks On the t400. The pip from it was quite bad but gains were good.

My back has developed quite a bit as well. There's a pic I put up yesterday in my journal


----------



## HDU

Merkleman said:


> Jesus and you put on 29lbs in 8 weeks? What the fùck are you guys eating? I don't think I could do that even if I ate 5000 cals over maintenance lol.
> 
> I'm working my ass off in the gym, smashing the food in and running high doses of gear and I still feel like my body will only grow so much.. Maybe the weight will start flying on when I add the NPP/Oxys.. I just feel like I'm chasing numbers at the minute, like if I don't put on over 20lbs on this cycle I'll feel disappointed with myself, even if my progress pictures are sick.


Why are you honestly so bothered about weight ?


----------



## HDU

Merkleman said:


> I shouldn't be, but when I see people reporting gains of like 30lbs + from a Test/Deca cycle, it makes me feel like I'm doing something majorly wrong.
> 
> Numbers just fùck with my head.


Sure you'd rather lean gains than water anyway.

What you weighing now ?


----------



## HDU

Merkleman said:


> I actually wouldn't, I used to prefer that approach but right now I'd rather get as huge as I possibly can.
> 
> I started off at like 59.5 kilos now I'm around 63.5 kilos so I'm roughly 4kg up.


I'm not one to talk, but like that's a stupid outlook lol. You weight lighter than me and on like 2g a week lol. I'm 67kg or so. How tall are you? If you don't put on 20lbs on this cycle I seriously just advise you to give up be skinny and live zyzz's old lifestyle being the skinny nerd playing on WoW.


----------



## Archaic

Merkleman said:


> I shouldn't be, but when I see people reporting gains of like 30lbs + from a Test/Deca cycle, it makes me feel like I'm doing something majorly wrong.
> 
> Numbers just fùck with my head.


It has to be your calories, if you are putting your muscle fibre into a state of hypertrophy + injecting mass hormones, it doesn't make sense If not growing.

I'd go on a dirty bulk and cram the kcals in high. Eat any sh1t and keep protein high enough. You can always cut once the mass has been made.


----------



## Abc987

Merkleman said:


> Jesus and you put on 29lbs in 8 weeks? What the fùck are you guys eating? I don't think I could do that even if I ate 5000 cals over maintenance lol.
> 
> I'm working my ass off in the gym, smashing the food in and running high doses of gear and I still feel like my body will only grow so much.. Maybe the weight will start flying on when I add the NPP/Oxys.. I just feel like I'm chasing numbers at the minute, like if I don't put on over 20lbs on this cycle I'll feel disappointed with myself, even if my progress pictures are sick.


I eat a lot but I don't count cals mate. I eat quite clean with the occasional ruby or Chinese and eat normal dinners and that. When my weight stalled for a couple of days I increased either fat or carbs as I always eat high protien anyway.

A typical day ATM would be

6am 2scoops protien, 2scopps oats, 2 table spoons evoo 500ml milk

8am chicken wrap (150g chic)

10am egg mayo, crispy bacon wrap (3 eggs). About 100g prawns, handful mixed nuts

12.30 chicken curry brown rice (200g chic 125g rice)

3.pm egg mayo crispy bacon wrap (3 eggs)

5 pm banana

6pm intra 2 scoops protien 2 scoops dextrose 1 small scoop creatine

8.30pm chicken black bean sauce and noodles ( 250g chick 125g noodles with sesame seed oil)

10.30pm 2 scoops of protein 1 heap table spoon of peanut butter 300ml milk

That's today's food and measurements are rough. The more I've added the more it's become a chore to eat and it'll be nice to cut back a bit. Good knows what that adds up to


----------



## HDU

Merkleman said:


> Quit bodybuilding cause I didn't clear 20lbs on my cycle? Seems logical.
> 
> 5'10


5'10 63kg or so, running 1.5-2g gear a week.

Lawd have mercy


----------



## Abc987

Merkleman said:


> I'm eating like 60% clean and 40% dirty, I'm easily clearing 3000 cals a day and getting over 150g Protein. I'm growing each week but I'm just complaining because my weight isn't flying up drastically. Pictures show a massive difference but the scales aren't so kind to me. I'm probably just over thinking it and being impatient, because I am getting bigger each week.


If your gaining weight, lifting heavier and looking different stop worrying. The gains will come you just have to keep pushing. I literally got stronger every session and as I said I pushed cals up quite often through the cycle. My protein is prob between 300-350 I'd say


----------



## Archaic

Merkleman said:


> I'm eating like 60% clean and 40% dirty, I'm easily clearing 3000 cals a day and getting over 150g Protein. I'm growing each week but I'm just complaining because my weight isn't flying up drastically. Pictures show a massive difference but the scales aren't so kind to me. I'm probably just over thinking it and being impatient, because I am getting bigger each week.


Well if you're growing then it's working, just keep doing what you're doing. The first time around it will take longer to tear/repair muscle fibres. Some people say muscle memory is a myth, load of bollox etc, but I don't believe it is. The first time is hard and slow.


----------



## HDU

Merkleman said:


> How can you talk? You're not even 18, jog on.


Age has got fvck all to do with body building, but it's fair to say I look better than you anyway and I'm younger. Compare me when I'm 21 or however old you are


----------



## Colhoun1993

Merkleman said:


> Yeah my lifts are going up each week too, so I'm doing everything I can, might just need to be a bit more patient lol.


Just be Patient mate !! keep training hard and eating it will come.


----------



## banzi

Merkleman said:


> I actually wouldn't, I used to prefer that approach but right now I'd rather get as huge as I possibly can.
> 
> I started off at like 59.5 kilos now I'm around 63.5 kilos so I'm roughly 4kg up.


On 2 gms of gear???????????????????

Seriously mate i would go to the hospital right away, you must have some type of waisting disease.


----------



## JuggernautJake

Merkleman said:


> Quit bodybuilding cause I didn't clear 20lbs on my cycle? Seems logical.
> 
> 5'10


I cleared 20 lbs on 250 mg test e a week... I'd be a ****ing monster on 2 grams of gear no doubt in my mind, an absolute hulk


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> I cleared 20 lbs on 250 mg test e a week... I'd be a ****ing monster on 2 grams of gear no doubt in my mind, an absolute hulk


Unfortunately it doesnt work like that

Try it.


----------



## JuggernautJake

banzi said:


> Unfortunately it doesnt work like that
> 
> Try it.


I absolutely would, bet my life on it I would gain a ton... your telling me if I can grow like a weed on 250... If I upped to a gram, threw some d bol in there and tren in there I wouldn't grow even more? provided I upped calories accordingly

I've seem transformations on 2 grams of gear with diabolical diet and training from some right morons and they blew up regardless.

I would do it just to prove it but I have too much concern for my health and functional performance to try it... but when I see people grow with **** poor diet and training, I know I would benefit even more


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> I absolutely would, bet my life on it I would gain a ton... your telling me if I can grow like a weed on 250... If I upped to a gram, threw some d bol in there and tren in there I wouldn't grow even more? provided I upped calories accordingly
> 
> I've seem transformations on 2 grams of gear with diabolical diet and training from some right morons and they blew up regardless.


try it.

its the only way you will find out for yourself

Dramatic gains are seldom muscle tissue, its just temporary bloat.


----------



## Galaxy

JuggernautJake said:


> I absolutely would, bet my life on it I would gain a ton... your telling me if I can grow like a weed on 250... If I upped to a gram, threw some d bol in there and tren in there I wouldn't grow even more? provided I upped calories accordingly
> 
> I've seem transformations on 2 grams of gear with diabolical diet and training from some right morons and they blew up regardless.
> 
> I would do it just to prove it but I have too much concern for my health and functional performance to try it... but when I see people grow with **** poor diet and training, I know I would benefit even more


Yeah blew up with water lol


----------



## JuggernautJake

Galaxy said:


> Yeah blew up with water lol


I have no interest in how much "weight" was water, and by that I mean kg of bodyweight, I'm sure a lot of it was... that is just an arbitrary number, means nothing to me

The mirror painted a different picture, I got significantly bigger and gained slabs of muscle...I am positive a 2 gram cycle would do even more, if it wouldn't then everyone who is currently on anything above 250 mg needs to stop as it doesn't make a difference apparently


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> I have no interest in how much "weight" was water, and by that I mean kg of bodyweight... that is just an arbitrary number, means nothing to me
> 
> The mirror painted a different picture, *I got significantly bigger and gained slabs of muscle..*.I am positive a 2 gram cycle would do even more, if it wouldn't then everyone who is currently on anything above 250 mg needs to stop as it doesn't make a difference apparently


What happened to it?


----------



## JuggernautJake

banzi said:


> What happened to it?


it went, not all of it...just like it would on a 2 gram cycle, you cannot hold more muscle then your natural level can hold

cycles are just temporary fun, i've come to learn that


----------



## banzi

Merkleman said:


> @banzi do you reckon I could be less prone to holding water? If so, could that be why my weight gain isn't so drastic like a lot of others? Because I'm still near enough the same bodyfat now compared to when I started, but pictures show a massive difference.


No, I just dont think you have the right genetics

If you are eating well training hard and taking 250m/500mgs of test you should grow, if its not working try snooker.


----------



## Pancake'

@banzi you're cold. :lol: I get what you're saying though and the point you make.


----------



## JuggernautJake

Merkleman said:


> @banzi do you reckon I could be less prone to holding water? If so, could that be why my weight gain isn't so drastic like a lot of others? Because I'm still near enough the same bodyfat now compared to when I started, but pictures show a massive difference.


just sounds like a calorie issue to me, but you say you are eating well above maintenance, so I don't know... I think banzi's genetics comment is harsh, you certainly don't have bad genetics, that's rare

I didn't change bf levels at all during cycle, just seemed to get bigger and leaner at the same time


----------



## B.I.G

Not a picture but a recent video will do?..


__
http://instagr.am/p/zf4QDvNSOV/


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> it went, not all of it...just like it would on a 2 gram cycle, you cannot hold more muscle then your natural level can hold
> 
> cycles are just temporary fun, i've come to learn that


You would do way better just taking 250mgs for a long time rather than taking a gram a week for short bursts.


----------



## banzi

Merkleman said:


> I am growing, but I'm talking in regards to expected weight gain on cycle. Think it's silly to chase numbers if I'm already growing?


you are 67k at 5'10???


----------



## JuggernautJake

banzi said:


> You would do way better just taking 250mgs for a long time rather than taking a gram a week for short bursts.


I agree... when I grow some balls I would much prefer to cruise on 250 then cycle a gram a week in short bursts


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> I agree... when I grow some balls I would much prefer to cruise on 250 then cycle a gram sporadically


Its "when I shrink some balls"


----------



## Archaic

To be fair 2000mg of Test p/w is way OTT. I run 1g and 500mg Deca, that is probably too much for my size, but it helps as look better than I would with the time I have to put into diet/training.


----------



## banzi

Merkleman said:


> Okay mate, I'm out.


Whats up, did you fall through a cattle grid?


----------



## Bora

Merkleman said:


> Who's running that? I'm on 800mg Test, 400mg Deca, 100mg Oxy lol.. Big doses for somebody as small as me but I'm putting the work in so it should pay off.


is that your first cycle? and didnt you just start liftin?, not judging, just think its mental lol


----------



## banzi

Merkleman said:


> Who's running that? I'm on 800mg Test, 400mg Deca, 100mg Oxy lol.. Big doses for somebody as small as me but I'm putting the work in so it should pay off.



View attachment 166809


----------



## Pancake'

banzi said:


> No, I just dont think you have the right *genetics*
> 
> If you are eating well training hard and taking 250m/500mgs of test you should grow, if its not working try snooker.


What do you think makes good genetics? and what are your thoughts on genetic response to drugs too. how and why does it differ that one responds different to the rest who are enhanced? I'd really like to hear your views tbh.


----------



## zyphy

Starz said:


> What do you think makes good genetics? and what are your thoughts on genetic response to drugs too. how and why does it differ that one responds different to the rest who are enhanced? I'd really like to hear your views tbh.


Genetics are very important.. That's why not everyone on gear gets to the same size (if they're on the same dose)


----------



## Pancake'

zyphy said:


> Genetics are very important.. That's why not everyone on gear gets to the same size (if they're on the same dose)


Yes, I know that lol.


----------



## banzi

Starz said:


> What do you think makes good genetics? and what are your thoughts on genetic response to drugs too. how and why does it differ that one responds different to the rest who are enhanced? I'd really like to hear your views tbh.


"Good genetics" is full muscle bellies and tie-ins, the structure, shape of the physique.

Genetics drug wise is the response to the drugs, the tolerance of sides.

I believe someone once asked Shawn Ray what he does to build his physique, he replied " same as you bro, same as you".


----------



## Archaic

Merkleman said:


> Who's running that? I'm on 800mg Test, 400mg Deca, 100mg Oxy lol.. Big doses for somebody as small as me but I'm putting the work in so it should pay off.


I don't know what you're using, it said on the last page 2g and you did not correct it, so assumed that to be the case.

What you're running is still a fairly big combo. At your age fertility would be my concern, by the time you do want kids vs the time you'd most likely have been using AAS, your sperm count will be hard to recover.. But not impossible.

Just concentrate on eating a consistent amount of kcals every single day and put your body into hypertrophy. Keep doing It and you will look the way you want.


----------



## banzi

Archaic said:


> I don't know what you're using, it said on the last page 2g and you did not correct it, so assumed that to be the case.
> 
> What you're running is still a fairly big combo. At your age fertility would be my concern, by the time you do want kids vs the time you'd most likely have been using AAS, your sperm count will be hard to recover.. But not impossible.
> 
> Just concentrate on eating a consistent amount of kcals every single day and put your body into hypertrophy. *Keep doing It and you will look the way you want.*


I dont think any of us ever get to looking the way we want totally.


----------



## Archaic

banzi said:


> I dont think any of us ever get to looking the way we want totally.


That's a psychological condition though, not physical.

What would be the point if were happy anyway? You'd put in less effort, feel content and inevitably look physically worse.


----------



## Archaic

TommyBananas said:


> Well, this is fun!


I agree, too much yapping in a pic thread.

It's only right that the OP pulls it back on course with a cameltoe pic, or some side-boob at the least!


----------



## ryda

Wtf is this? Where's all the bludclaart pics gone? Pussyoles!


----------



## Pancake'

banzi said:


> "Good genetics" is full muscle bellies and tie-ins, the structure, shape of the physique.
> 
> Genetics drug wise is the response to the drugs, the tolerance of sides.
> 
> I believe someone once asked Shawn Ray what he does to build his physique, he replied " same as you bro, same as you".


So, I gather you suggest it's rather tended more towards, like you say shape, tie ins & muscle bellies as well as overall structure? I use to think more or less anyone naturally big, probably had good genetics, not taken into account the overall shape of the person, as long as they wasn't fat obviously lol. e.g thick boned, broad shoulders etc that kind of thing.


----------



## zyphy

Starz said:


> So, I gather you suggest it's rather tended more towards, like you say shape, tie ins & muscle bellies as well as overall structure? I use to think more or less anyone naturally big, probably had good genetics, not taken into account the overall shape of the person, as long as they wasn't fat obviously lol. e.g thick boned, broad shoulders etc that kind of thing.


The bellies and tie-ins and conditioning win comp's pure mass doesn't: big Ramy vs Phil heath


----------



## nickynoo

View attachment 166815
i wish


----------



## Adz

Merkleman said:


> I actually wouldn't, I used to prefer that approach but right now I'd rather get as huge as I possibly can.
> 
> I started off at like 59.5 kilos now I'm around 63.5 kilos so I'm roughly 4kg up.


I used to be a similar weight and I'm 5"8, the weight will come mate, just keep eating **** loads


----------



## Benchbum

C


----------



## naturalun

banzi said:


> Whats up, did you fall through a cattle grid?


I actually think I love you.

Your comments crack me up, do they just come off top of your head? I'm guessing they do! Hope you rip into me one day, it'd be an honour.


----------



## babyarm

naturalun said:


> I actually think I love you.
> 
> Your comments crack me up, do they just come off top of your head? I'm guessing they do! Hope you rip into me one day, it'd be an honour.


****? Just asking lol


----------



## naturalun

babyarm said:


> ****? Just asking lol


For banzi, I'll be whatever he wants me to be.

Notsrs

Ok a little serious...


----------



## 31205

Merkleman said:


> I actually wouldn't, I used to prefer that approach but right now I'd rather get as huge as I possibly can.
> 
> I started off at like 59.5 kilos now I'm around 63.5 kilos so I'm roughly 4kg up.


Genetics mate. Take 2 people. Give em same diet, drugs, training, rest, etc etc. Chances are, one will grow a lot more than the other. That's just how it goes.


----------



## b0t13

sen said:


> Genetics mate. Take 2 people. Give em same diet, drugs, training, rest, etc etc. Chances are, one will grow a lot more than the other. That's just how it goes.


Although true, 90% of lack of growth is nothing to do with it,

For example in merks case it's either eat more or your training is ****, there's no genetic reason you shouldn't be growing when full of drugs


----------



## 31205

b0t13 said:


> Although true, 90% of lack of growth is nothing to do with it,
> 
> For example in merks case it's either eat more or your training is ****, there's no genetic reason you shouldn't be growing when full of drugs


Yeah true. I was referring to the comment he made on ABC987 pic. Chances are, he won't grow like he has because of genetics. He said himself he is growing, he'll just never grow like that, I don't think.


----------



## Fortunatus

Merkleman said:


> Nah second. I started juicing from day one, first cycle was 600mg Test and 40mg Dbol, made nice gains but stopped training and eating properly as soon as I finished my cycle, can't remember why now but it was something silly. Lost near enough everything, wasn't quite as skinny as I was when I first started but I lost about 7-8 kilos, now I'm on my 2nd cycle and I'm about 4kg up.
> 
> It's not mental if you look at the bigger picture.. I'm training as hard as the majority of juicers on here and getting the food down. The only difference is, I've started juicing at such an early stage, so it looks much more dramatic. People like to over exaggerate mate.
> 
> What a lot of them don't realise is they're using ammunition that I've already given them.. People like Banzi, HDU etc will try and knock my stats, physique and gear use, but if it genuinely bothered me then I wouldn't post it on a public forum with a picture of my face included. No fùcks given, I have nothing to hide and I'm not ashamed of how I live my life. I'm open about everything I do, feelsgoodman.


I don't think their knocking you, I think if they encouraged someone like you to do all of that gear at the size you are now then it would be even worse. your body do what you want with it I certainly don't give a sh1t but people aren't going to encourage you to do something which is stupid, which quite clearly you are


----------



## T100

Benchbum said:


> C


Your transformation has been unreal mate, almost hard to believe


----------



## Benchbum

Thanks man.

Ain't seen nothing yet ;-)


----------



## QPRsteve13

Dropped test, running stanavar up to pct


----------



## 31205

Fortunatus said:


> I don't think their knocking you, I think if they encouraged someone like you to do all of that gear at the size you are now then it would be even worse. your body do what you want with it I certainly don't give a sh1t but people aren't going to encourage you to do something which is stupid, which quite clearly you are


Bet there's people on just as much gear who aren't gaining as much as they were hoping. Merks is honest enough to admit it though.


----------



## QPRsteve13

sen said:


> Bet there's people on just as much gear who aren't gaining as much as they were hoping. Merks is honest enough to admit it though.


I'm honest to admit I would have liked to have gained a bit more, but this cycle has been a good base to move on to bigger and better gains


----------



## liam0810

When people say they're gaining 20 pounds on a 8 week cycle must be sniffing glue if they think those gains are all muscle. Id rather gain slow and have quality muscle then just gain a load of sh1t.

If I wanted to do that Id just eat a load of sh1t.


----------



## 31205

QPRsteve13 said:


> I'm honest to admit I would have liked to have gained a bit more, but this cycle has been a good base to move on to bigger and better gains


Same mate. First tried gear when I was about 20. I'm 33 in May. All my cycles I've got to a certain point and stalled. Then gave up. Went back to square one. This cycle I'm pretty pleased with results, more so than any other, by a long shot. Just wish I'd been as consistent when I was 20 as I have been over the past 8 months or so.


----------



## banzi

Benchbum said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Ain't seen nothing yet ;-)


Saw this yesterday

Random pics


----------



## banzi

b0t13 said:


> Although true, 90% of lack of growth is nothing to do with it,
> 
> For example in merks case it's either eat more or your training is ****, *there's no genetic reason you shouldn't be growing when full of drugs*


I know people who dont respond at all

I once knew a guy who took 10 anapalon 50s a day and didnt change at all.


----------



## Alanricksnape

banzi said:


> I know people who dont respond at all
> 
> I once knew a guy who took 10 anapalon 50s a day and didnt change at all.


Maybe with his liver shriveling up like a prune it meant his training suffered. Jaundice can't be easy to train through..


----------



## Fortunatus

sen said:


> Bet there's people on just as much gear who aren't gaining as much as they were hoping. Merks is honest enough to admit it though.


the majority of those are the same people that claim to eat 6000 calories a day on paper but in reality its nothing close though, I just think if on your first cycle you could even be bothered to train or eat why the hell would you do it again when you're not even remotely close to your natural peak? it just seems daft, if I was to do it in his situation I would be training hard eating hard for 6 months (you would pack on a load of weight at his size in that time) then consider starting cycle, I wouldn't go from dead in the water to injecting myself with all sorts of sh1t hoping for my Ibiza miracle before summer! fair enough his honest and i'm being honest back giving my thoughts?


----------



## 31205

Fortunatus said:


> the majority of those are the same people that claim to eat 6000 calories a day on paper but in reality its nothing close though, I just think if on your first cycle you could even be bothered to train or eat why the hell would you do it again when you're not even remotely close to your natural peak? it just seems daft, if I was to do it in his situation I would be training hard eating hard for 6 months (you would pack on a load of weight at his size in that time) then consider starting cycle, I wouldn't go from dead in the water to injecting myself with all sorts of sh1t hoping for my Ibiza miracle before summer! fair enough his honest and i'm being honest back giving my thoughts?


i pretty much did what he did, thats why i can relate to his situation! if i stopped gear now, id stop training. sad as **** but 100% true.


----------



## 31205

liam0810 said:


> When people say they're gaining 20 pounds on a 8 week cycle must be sniffing glue if they think those gains are all muscle. Id rather gain slow and have quality muscle then just gain a load of sh1t.
> 
> If I wanted to do that Id just eat a load of sh1t.


if you look at ABC987 pics though, his condition hasnt changed much, just his size. surely thats gotta be a good thing? how many people do you see come straight from dieting to a bulk and within 3 weeks, they have no abs left?


----------



## b0t13

Tbh The ONLY reason I've seen for waiting to start AAS is to gain knowledge/experience, if someone has that and never lifted a weight then jumped onto gear then there's no downside tbh apart from not wasting a lot of time doing it natural, for example if someone had a coach from day 1 and started gear day 1 they'd be in much better shape and reach their goals ****loads faster than someone who trained for 6 months alone and never researched then jumped on juice after the noob gains stopped, it's all down to mentality rather than anything psychical as to when someone should start AAS imo


----------



## banzi

Merkleman said:


> And this is exactly my situation, *I have Ewen pushing me in in the gym with a solid routine, a combination of strength & hypertrophy so I'm getting the best of both.* I'm lucky to have the help and guidance that I do really. I'm doing everything I can, the only other thing I can do is be a bit more patient.


subtle change for accuracy.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> subtle change for accuracy.


It's bugging me now,just read what he wrote and what you highlighted and it's the same lol.


----------



## 31205

b0t13 said:


> Tbh The ONLY reason I've seen for waiting to start AAS is to gain knowledge/experience, if someone has that and never lifted a weight then jumped onto gear then there's no downside tbh apart from not wasting a lot of time doing it natural, for example if someone had a coach from day 1 and started gear day 1 they'd be in much better shape and reach their goals ****loads faster than someone who trained for 6 months alone and never researched then jumped on juice after the noob gains stopped, it's all down to mentality rather than anything psychical as to when someone should start AAS imo


Exactly this. Who makes the rules on when to take steroids? Do what you wanna do.


----------



## MrM

Getting there


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> It's bugging me now,just read what he wrote and what you highlighted and it's the same lol.


"in in"


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> "in in"


Ahh you little bugger haha


----------



## Abc987

liam0810 said:


> When people say they're gaining 20 pounds on a 8 week cycle must be sniffing glue if they think those gains are all muscle. Id rather gain slow and have quality muscle then just gain a load of sh1t.
> 
> If I wanted to do that Id just eat a load of sh1t.


I'm under no illusion that I've added quite a bit of water, I've said it enough but surely that's the compound that's used. I've trained hard ate clean most of the time and added a good bit of mass. Im hoping when the water drops off that I have added quality muscle and being that it's winter I don't really mind carrying a bit of extra weight. I don't feel I've added hardly any fat and been hitting pbs for the last few weeks. I'm not arguing or trying to be a clever cvnt, obviously you know a lot more than me but i I thought this was the idea of a bulk. this was my first ever time bulking so put me right if I'm wrong


----------



## liam0810

Abc987 said:


> I'm under no illusion that I've added quite a bit of water, I've said it enough but surely that's the compound that's used. I've trained hard ate clean most of the time and added a good bit of mass. Im hoping when the water drops off that I have added quality muscle and being that it's winter I don't really mind carrying a bit of extra weight. I don't feel I've added hardly any fat and been hitting pbs for the last few weeks. I'm not arguing or trying to be a clever cvnt, obviously you know a lot more than me but i I thought this was the idea of a bulk. this was my first ever time bulking so put me right if I'm wrong


I know you're not mate but I think some are. For me Id rather gain quality lean muscle and not put a load of water on. Reason is that you look better when lean and it's also soul destroying when you lose a load of size in pct. But then again if you gain slow and quality muscle as long as pct and diet is good you won't lose much.

For me doing a dirty bulk or just getting fat when taking gear is a waste of time


----------



## liam0810

sen said:


> if you look at ABC987 pics though, his condition hasnt changed much, just his size. surely thats gotta be a good thing? how many people do you see come straight from dieting to a bulk and within 3 weeks, they have no abs left?


Yes mate I know what you mean but when those think they've gained 20 pounds of muscle from an 8 week course, they're deluded. To gain 20 pounds of muscle in a year is some achievement let alone over 8 weeks!


----------



## FelonE1

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate I know what you mean but when those think they've gained 20 pounds of muscle from an 8 week course, they're deluded. To gain 20 pounds of muscle in a year is some achievement let alone over 8 weeks!


What so the 19lbs I put on in 3 weeks on M1T wasn't all muscle? Damn lol.


----------



## countrybumpkin

liam0810 said:


> When people say they're gaining 20 pounds on a 8 week cycle must be sniffing glue if they think those gains are all muscle. Id rather gain slow and have quality muscle then just gain a load of sh1t.
> 
> If I wanted to do that Id just eat a load of sh1t.


This.. a good 4-6 lb's kept and I'm happy as larry.. 2-3 of those a year and that's a game changer..


----------



## liam0810

FelonE said:


> What so the 19lbs I put on in 3 weeks on M1T wasn't all muscle? Damn lol.


Haha Mate if it is im dropping test and tren and smashing the m1t down my neck!


----------



## FelonE1

liam0810 said:


> Haha Mate if it is im dropping test and tren and smashing the m1t down my neck!


 If only we could add slabs of muscle that quickly eh lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus

MrM said:


> Getting there


That bicep veins about to shoot right up right delt on that cycle mate. Keep it up


----------



## JuggernautJake

FelonE said:


> If only we could add slabs of muscle that quickly eh lol.


sly dig there?

just to be clear I don't claim I put on 20 lbs of muscle, like some of the posts seems to suggest me being "delusional"... I said I gained 20lbs of weight while on... that is a fact

and I gained significant size, muscle and strength <--- don't know how much exactly in terms of lbs and don't care, was happy with the change in the mirror, thats all that matters me, I'm not one to chase a number with regards to bodyweight


----------



## FelonE1

JuggernautJake said:


> sly dig there?
> 
> just to be clear I don't claim I put on 20 lbs of muscle, like some of the posts seems to suggest me being "delusional"... I said I gained 20lbs of weight while on... that is a fact
> 
> and I gained significant size, muscle and strength <--- don't know how much exactly in terms of lbs and don't care, was happy with the change in the mirror, thats all that matters me, I'm not one to chase a number with regards to bodyweight


Woah woah woah there treacle lol. Wasn't having a dig at anyone, just wishing I could put on lots of muscle quickly.


----------



## JuggernautJake

FelonE said:


> Woah woah woah there treacle lol. Wasn't having a dig at anyone, just wishing I could put on lots of muscle quickly.


I didn't mean dig... I just meant reference to my post, you know what I mean... its because I used the words "slabs of muscle" lol


----------



## FelonE1

JuggernautJake said:


> I didn't mean dig... I just meant reference to my post, you know what I mean... its because I used the words "slabs of muscle" lol


I haven't even read your post,slabs of muscle is just a term used.


----------



## Guest

Took me 3 years of aas use to gain 20lb of muscle. Not even sure I could do that in 8 weeks if I tried, I still have a decent metabolism for my age.

As for 2g of gear I've done 1.8 of aas from a ugl and it was crap.

I've grown and still grow on half that on pharma or Ap gear.


----------



## Abc987

For the record it was 29lbs in 8 weeks. All quality lean muscle and I ain't having it that it ain't

I'm out


----------



## liam0810

FelonE said:


> If only we could add slabs of muscle that quickly eh lol.


Maybe one day mate. We need tips off @HDU


----------



## HDU

liam0810 said:


> Maybe one day mate. We need tips off @HDU


Can't help bein hench mate

Srs

100% srs

Notsrsbro


----------



## Abc987

I'm back wasnt out for long.

An 8 week back shot

View attachment 166834
View attachment 166835


A gram of gear not 2, You bunch of fvcking homos ;-)


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> I'm back wasnt out for long.
> 
> An 8 week back shot
> 
> View attachment 166834
> View attachment 166835
> 
> 
> A gram of gear not 2, You bunch of fvcking homos ;-)


Amazing what a gram of gear and some mood lighting can achieve.


----------



## Fissure

been training for only 6 months now.

trying to get a good base level to progress from.


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> Amazing what a gram of gear and some mood lighting can achieve.


Have you not read previous posts. 29lbs of lean muscle tissue. Good ain't it

Dunno about mood lighting, I'm in my garage


----------



## ryda

MissMartinez said:


> When I arrived in LA in dec, diet went out the window so got a get myself back on track!!!
> 
> View attachment 166856
> View attachment 166857


Boulders!!!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Have you not read previous posts. 29lbs of lean muscle tissue. Good ain't it
> 
> Dunno about mood lighting, I'm in my garage


It's true @Big Man 123 gained 20lbs of muscle in 12 weeks apparently.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> It's true @Big Man 123 gained 20lbs of muscle in 12 weeks apparently.


Let banzi know. Don't think he believes me :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1

@banzi


----------



## andyhuggins

FelonE said:


> It's true @Big Man 123 gained 20lbs of muscle in 12 weeks apparently.


PMSL


----------



## FelonE1

andyhuggins said:


> PMSL


My thought exactly


----------



## ryda

MissMartinez said:


> Shame they don't stay that long !!!


Lol yeh right


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> Let banzi know. Don't think he believes me :confused1:


Yes of course he did, most people gain 6-8lbs a year tops

20lb in 12 weeks is glycogen and water retention.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Yes of course he did, most people gain 6-8lbs a year tops
> 
> 20lb in 12 weeks is glycogen and water retention.


I said that but nope it was muscle lol.


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> I said that but nope it was muscle lol.


I have seen the pics, hardly any difference


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> I have seen the pics, hardly any difference


Fvck me 20lbs of muscle on me would make look huge.


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> I have seen the pics, hardly any difference


Where's the pics?


----------



## banzi

here are your pics, you posted them



Abc987 said:


> I'm back wasnt out for long.
> 
> An 8 week back shot
> 
> View attachment 166834
> View attachment 166835
> 
> 
> A gram of gear not 2, You bunch of fvcking homos ;-)


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> here are your pics, you posted them


Thought you was getting at me. I gained 29lbs of muscle in 8 weeks not 20 in 12

Idiot


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> here are your pics, you posted them


Not them pics ya lemon lol


----------



## Muckshifter

Kristina said:


> Awh shame, no worries! Did this one upload for you? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm sorry but must try harder:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

as much as banzi is a bit of a bellend he is one of the guys i would turn to for advice .

just saying getbig :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> Thought you was getting at me. I gained 29lbs of muscle in 8 weeks not 20 in 12
> 
> Idiot


No you didnt, your weight may have gone up 29lbs but you didnt gain 29lbs of muscle.

Jeez, and cut out the insults numbnuts, you are simply not cut out for it.


----------



## banzi

MRSTRONG said:


> as much as banzi is a bit of a bellend he is one of the guys i would turn to for advice .
> 
> just saying getbig :thumbup1:


Thanks, ....I think. :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Thought you was getting at me. I gained 29lbs of muscle in 8 weeks not 20 in 12
> 
> Idiot


No ya pleb lol


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> No you didnt, your weight may have gone up 29lbs but you didnt gain 29lbs of muscle.
> 
> Jeez, and cut out the insults numbnuts, you are simply not cut out for it.


It's called sarcasm. I'm well aware that I haven't gained 29lbs of muscle and as I said to you on your first post of putting me down about the light, if you'd of read back you would have seen it was a sarcastic post.

And to say there is no different is ridiculous. Your just being your normal negative cvnt self.

Jog on and take you negativity elsewhere ;-)


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> No ya pleb lol


Not you but the other wolly was


----------



## MRSTRONG

banzi said:


> Thanks, ....I think. :confused1:


it was a compliment


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> It's called sarcasm. I'm well aware that I haven't gained 29lbs of muscle and as I said to you on your first post of putting me down about the light, if you'd of read back you would have seen it was a sarcastic post.
> 
> And to say there is no different is ridiculous. Your just being your normal negative cvnt self.
> 
> Jog on and take you negativity elsewhere ;-)


He's old and it's late,he's ok lol.

I got the sarcasm.


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> He's old and it's late,he's ok lol.
> 
> I got the sarcasm.


I was late to the party

I cant be bothered trawling back through posts

An emoticon would be appropriate if people are being sarcastic

Especially if you have two photos the same.


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> I was late to the party
> 
> I cant be bothered trawling back through posts
> 
> An emoticon would be appropriate if people are being sarcastic
> 
> Especially if you have two photos the same.


You can't help yourself can you. How the fvck do I look the same

















Suppose it's the light. Your an idiot mate who goes out there way to pvss people off. A sad lonely old man no doubt. Good night. I'm out


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> You can't help yourself can you. How the fvck do I look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it's the light. Your an idiot mate who goes out there way to pvss people off. A sad lonely old man no doubt. Good night. I'm out


one relaxed one flexed

Amazing.,


----------



## MRSTRONG

Abc987 said:


> You can't help yourself can you. How the fvck do I look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it's the light. Your an idiot mate who goes out there way to pvss people off. A sad lonely old man no doubt. Good night. I'm out


no offence but .... 60g of dextrose and a squat session would pump you up as much .


----------



## PHMG

Most recent shots.

View attachment 166874
View attachment 166875
View attachment 166876
View attachment 166877


----------



## banzi

PHMG said:


> Most recent shots.
> 
> View attachment 166874
> View attachment 166875
> View attachment 166876
> View attachment 166877


they are a week old at least.


----------



## PHMG

banzi said:


> they are a week old at least.


Nope. Took them yesterday mate.


----------



## QPRsteve13

PHMG said:


> Most recent shots.
> 
> View attachment 166874
> View attachment 166875
> View attachment 166876
> View attachment 166877


Beast


----------



## Abc987

MRSTRONG said:


> no offence but .... 60g of dextrose and a squat session would pump you up as much .


None taken mate and if you've read the past few pages you'd of seen that I take 2 scoops of dextrose intra so it must be that and the mood light I installed in my garage.

Come on mate I'm well aware I've added water I was having a joke with the other boys. This was my first time bulking and from what I read thought the idea was to get bigger and stronger whilst trying to keep fat off, to which I feel I've done. If it was summer I'd of taken a different approach but being winter and the fact I work on a building site and am wrapped up all day the water doesn't bother me. I'm hoping when it drops off I've added a bit of muscle and by end of May and another short cutting cycle I'll be bigger and leaner than I was in the first pic.

It's pretty sad for someone ie banzi to go out there way and make a shvtty negative comment like he did but I suppose that's just him and what makes him tic. Was probably bullied as a school boy so now he puts others down to bring himself up

And fvck knows why anyone would go to him for advise, there are plenty of other talented, knowledgable members on here with a decent personality


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> None taken mate and if you've read the past few pages you'd of seen that I take 2 scoops of dextrose intra so it must be that and the mood light I installed in my garage.
> 
> Come on mate I'm well aware I've added water I was having a joke with the other boys. This was my first time bulking and from what I read thought the idea was to get bigger and stronger whilst trying to keep fat off, to which I feel I've done. If it was summer I'd of taken a different approach but being winter and the fact I work on a building site and am wrapped up all day the water doesn't bother me. I'm hoping when it drops off I've added a bit of muscle and by end of May and another short cutting cycle I'll be bigger and leaner than I was in the first pic.
> 
> It's pretty sad for someone ie banzi to go out there way and make a shvtty negative comment like he did but I suppose that's just him and what makes him tic. Was probably bullied as a school boy so now he puts others down to bring himself up
> 
> And fvck knows why anyone would go to him for advise, there are plenty of other talented, knowledgable members on here with a decent personality


I think the point was that the two photos you've taken look similar. Just having a pump would give the same effect.

I'm not saying this is the case because I know sometimes it's clear you are bigger to yourself as your clothes just get tighter, but with the photos you have taken, you can't really see any difference. It's not really bullying. Remember, you put your photo out there for comment and not everything is going to be positive. just let it go.


----------



## QPRsteve13

Does dextrose really improve pump that much?


----------



## Abc987

PHMG said:


> I think the point was that the two photos you've taken look similar. Just having a pump would give the same effect.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the case because I know sometimes it's clear you are bigger to yourself as your clothes just get tighter, but with the photos you have taken, you can't really see any difference. It's not really bullying. Remember, you put your photo out there for comment and not everything is going to be positive. just let it go.


That's fair enough but if I see a pic that I didn't really think look different I just wouldn't comment I wouldn't be negative. The fact that I've been hitting pbs week after week, my clothes don't fit and I'm 29lbs bigger tells me I'm bigger. I feel the cycle was a success and am happy.


----------



## Abc987

QPRsteve13 said:


> Does dextrose really improve pump that much?


Yeah you grow 29lbs within the hour


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> That's fair enough but if I see a pic that I didn't really think look different I just wouldn't comment I wouldn't be negative. The fact that I've been hitting pbs week after week, my clothes don't fit and I'm 29lbs bigger tells me I'm bigger. I feel the cycle was a success and am happy.


I thinks the quote of water gains that got people's back arched. The 29lb has zero relevance really does it.


----------



## Abc987

PHMG said:


> I thinks the quote of water gains that got people's back arched. The 29lb has zero relevance really does it.


I'm getting confused and maybe I'm being stupid. This was my first bulk. Is the idea of a bulk not to add weight and strength? That was my plan, add weight in the winter then cut leading up to my holiday.


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> I'm getting confused and maybe I'm being stupid. This was my first bulk. Is the idea of a bulk not to add weight and strength? That was my plan, add weight in the winter then cut leading up to my holiday.


I don't know, I don't do bulking. I thought the point was to add muscle. Why is 29lbs of water needed for that? Decent increase in blood pressure no doubt so some solid gains there I guess.


----------



## Abc987

PHMG said:


> I don't know, I don't do bulking. I thought the point was to add muscle. Why is 29lbs of water needed for that? Decent increase in blood pressure no doubt so some solid gains there I guess.


But I thought with adding muscle depending on the compound used water is gonna be added as well then once the water drops off I would hopefully be left with a few lbs of muscle. I'm hoping it isn't 29lbs of water. I'll find out soon enough


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> That's fair enough but if I see a pic that I didn't really think look different I just wouldn't comment I wouldn't be negative. The fact that I've been hitting pbs week after week, my clothes don't fit and I'm 29lbs bigger tells me I'm bigger. I feel the cycle was a success and am happy.


how long have you been off?


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> But I thought with adding muscle depending on the compound used water is gonna be added as well then once the water drops off I would hopefully be left with a few lbs of muscle


If that's the way you want to do it then that's cool. It's your body.

However, I'd personally would not want to add that much water weight. I don't think it's at all healthy, especially when it's not needed.


----------



## Frandeman

Abc987 said:


> But I thought with adding muscle depending on the compound used water is gonna be added as well then once the water drops off I would hopefully be left with a few lbs of muscle


Water is good for your joints

You think you look great???

[email protected] them most people jump in gear before they know what they doing


----------



## Abc987

PHMG said:


> If that's the way you want to do it then that's cool. It's your body.
> 
> However, I'd personally would not want to add that much water weight. I don't think it's at all healthy, especially when it's not needed.


Last summer I didn't I took a different approach, I dropped about 6-8% bf whilst added 7lbs on cycle. I let it all go after though, started eating shvt and wasnt going gym that regular. This time I thought id try a something different as most say it's easier to bulk then cut rather than recomp. As I said earlier my aim is to look good by end of May. We shall see


----------



## QPRsteve13

Abc987 said:


> Yeah you grow 29lbs within the hour


Ive got a huge bag downstairs, watch this space!


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> Last summer I didn't I took a different approach, I dropped about 6-8% bf whilst added 7lbs on cycle. I let it all go after though, started eating shvt and wasnt going gym that regular. This time I thought id try a something different as most say it's easier to bulk then cut rather than recomp. As I said earlier my aim is to look good by end of May. We shall see


That to me personally sounds a much better approach to bodybuilding mate. It's what I always try to do. that's said, I'm not going for a mass look so don't want to push body fat levels.


----------



## liam0810

banzi said:


> No you didnt, your weight may have gone up 29lbs but you didnt gain 29lbs of muscle.
> 
> Jeez, and cut out the insults numbnuts, you are simply not cut out for it.


Exactly. So on stage I was 182lb and probably 4-5% bodyfat. So imagine if I gained 20pound of muscle in in a year let alone 8 weeks. Imagine the massive difference! I don't think any of the pros have done that from one show to another


----------



## banzi

liam0810 said:


> Exactly. So on stage I was 182lb and probably 4-5% bodyfat. So imagine if I gained 20pound of muscle in in a year let alone 8 weeks. Imagine the massive difference! I don't think any of the pros have done that from one show to another


Most people have no idea of their lean body mass as they have never dieted down far enough, all these estimates of 10/12% mean nothing.

Once you get down to show weight its surprising how light you get.

Guys walking around thinking they are 20lb from the stage tend to drop 10lb of water the first week they diet, two weeks after that they blow their diet because they are "losing too much muscle"


----------



## FelonE1

View attachment 166933


----------



## JuggernautJake

FelonE said:


> View attachment 166933


whats your take on diet? are you an IIFYM type guy, I can't remember your approach


----------



## FelonE1

JuggernautJake said:


> whats your take on diet? are you an IIFYM type guy, I can't remember your approach


Intermittent Fasting. I've got a calorie number that I roughly hit but if I wanna eat cake,which I have been lately I'll just drop a shake out.


----------



## Best.username

FelonE said:


> Intermittent Fasting. I've got a calorie number that I roughly hit but if I wanna eat cake,which I have been lately I'll just drop a shake out.


What time scale do you if at?


----------



## FelonE1

tigerdel said:


> What time scale do you if at?


I don't eat til 12-8. Train fasted,love it.


----------



## Best.username

Been doing similar, eating 2-9. Working well, I've always kept higher bf 15-20 as a preference but decided to get cut for my wedding, feeling tiny


----------



## JuggernautJake

FelonE said:


> I don't eat til 12-8. Train fasted,love it.


definitely a legit way to diet... but I find its a highly personal strategy for people, like you said you love training fasted... I on the other hand would rather wan.k my dad off...Fasted workouts make me feel ill... that's what I mean by it being "personal", but then again what aspects of diet aren't personal? 6 or 3 meals, low/high carb all based on the individual

I usually tell people if you can do it great!... if you can't don't let it bother you


----------



## FelonE1

JuggernautJake said:


> definitely a legit way to diet... but I find its a highly personal strategy for people, like you said you love training fasted... I on the other hand would rather wan.k my dad off
> 
> I usually tell people if you can do it great!... if you can't don't let it bother you


I'm maintaining but gonna eat like this all the time. I really thought I'd struggle training fasted but I really enjoy it. Plus when I get home I can eat a lot lol.


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> View attachment 166933


Next zyzz in the making


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> Next zyzz in the making


I used to like you lol.


----------



## JuggernautJake

FelonE said:


> I'm maintaining but gonna eat like this all the time. I really thought I'd struggle training fasted but I really enjoy it. Plus when I get home I can eat a lot lol.


I would do it if I found it enjoyable... I like the science and justification behind intermittent fasting but in practice I don't perform 100% on it unfortunately.

tbh I like to learn about it because while it might not work for me... it could benefit clients and people around me, so I like to read up on it even if its not for me


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> I used to like you lol.


Haha just need a tan and stupid hair now lol tbh you look better then that overrated plant pot!


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> Haha just need a tan and stupid hair now lol tbh you look better then that overrated plant pot!


My tans coming on but I'll need a wig for the hair haha.


----------



## dougwilson202

09.2013 weight 90










Now


----------



## dougwilson202

09.2013 weight 90kg

View attachment 166950


And now 100kg

View attachment 166951


View attachment 166952


----------



## PLauGE

dougwilson202 said:


> 09.2013 weight 90kg
> 
> View attachment 166950
> 
> 
> And now 100kg
> 
> View attachment 166951
> 
> 
> View attachment 166952


100 kilo?


----------



## BetterThanYou

PLauGE said:


> 100 kilo?


you know, some people are higher than the average 5'10"


----------



## dougwilson202

Im 190 cm

And always have been heavy. Even when I was born i was 5,5kg. 3 years ago it was 130kg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> I don't eat til 12-8. Train fasted,love it.


Oddly, when i was leaner, I'd only eat 12-10pm or so. It wasn't due to dieting but the fact i never ate breakfast.

I train fasted at the weekends as I don't work at the weekends which is something I never used to be able to do until i got used to it yet I could do cardio fasted without issue.


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oddly, when i was leaner, I'd only eat 12-10pm or so. It wasn't due to dieting but the fact i never ate breakfast.
> 
> I train fasted at the weekends as I don't work at the weekends which is something I never used to be able to do until i got used to it yet I could do cardio fasted without issue.


Yeah I'm not a big morning eater but get hungry later so this is perfect for me.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I'm not a big morning eater but get hungry later so this is perfect for me.


I have never looked into it as I don't really do 'diets' but is it basically stuff your face from 12-10?


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have never looked into it as I don't really do 'diets' but is it basically stuff your face from 12-10?


Lol no. I still have my target cals etc I just eat them between 12 and 8pm. So instead of spreading them out throughout the day and being hungry inbtween I eat them in a smaller space of time and feel like I'm pigging out but I'm not.

You eat within an 8hr window,up to you when that window is.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Lol no. I still have my target cals etc I just eat them between 12 and 8pm. So instead of spreading them out throughout the day and being hungry inbtween I eat them in a smaller space of time and feel like I'm pigging out but I'm not.
> 
> You eat within an 8hr window,up to you when that window is.


I don't think this will work then!! haha.

how many cals you on?


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't think this will work then!! haha.
> 
> how many cals you on?


3600 mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> 3600 mate.


I think that'd take me to 8st @ 6' 2!! haha.


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> I think that'd take me to 8st @ 6' 2!! haha.


I'm maintaining on that atm @5ft 11 and 195lbs.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> I'm maintaining on that atm @5ft 11 and 195lbs.


But you don't have a 'thyroid issue'.(seriously).


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> But you don't have a 'thyroid issue'.(seriously).


Stop the T3 then lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Stop the T3 then lol.


My goitre would be huge, it's huge now and is very close to my windpipe hence being monitored. Luckily i have a big neck so it's not so noticeable according to the professor.


----------



## Benchbum

It's coming


----------



## Colhoun1993

Benchbum said:


> It's coming


Big progress mate since last pics looking great. looking alot fuller !!


----------



## no1dnbhead

5 foot 6 94kg


----------



## scot-ish

FelonE said:


> View attachment 166933


some shape now mate, good progress.


----------



## FelonE1

scot-ish said:


> some shape now mate, good progress.


Cheers Scot. Work in progress lol.


----------



## naturalun

Benchbum said:


> It's coming


What's with the odd socks? Lol.

And then leg veins would scare off my wife she wouldn't come near me lol.


----------



## Benchbum

Who has time to match up pairs of socks?


----------



## Mince Pies

naturalun said:


> What's with the odd socks? Lol.
> 
> And then leg veins would scare off my wife she wouldn't come near me lol.


I was going to ask whats up with the camel toe... mind you i wouldnt say that to your face..... :whistling:


----------



## naturalun

Benchbum said:


> Who has time to match up pairs of socks?


hah true was purely an observation. Quality gains though fella, going strong!


----------



## PHMG

Gym selfie anyone? Yes, I've become that dic.khead. in my defence I was the only one there....

View attachment 167113


----------



## PHMG

Merkleman said:


> Might need to take a few for my journal lol, may as well become that díckhead too.


Make sure you pick the area with the best lighting and always when you have a good pump going


----------



## Quinn92

banzi said:


> Most people have no idea of their lean body mass as they have never dieted down far enough, all these estimates of 10/12% mean nothing.
> 
> Once you get down to show weight its surprising how light you get.
> 
> Guys walking around thinking they are 20lb from the stage tend to drop 10lb of water the first week they diet, two weeks after that they blow their diet because they are "losing too much muscle"


This is what worries me, I'm about 280lbs at the minute, at 6'6 so it's not that impressive, bodyfat % is in the mid to low 20's, according to a few different equations using skinfolds done in a physiology lab session. Even if I were to just drop 10% bodyfat and be in the mid to low teens, that's a loss of about 28lbs.

I think I'd be one of the guys that would blow it, I don't think I could cope psychologically with that loss of weight even though I'd be better for it. I'm so used to being heavy (fat) :laugh:


----------



## lotus

Quinn92 said:


> This is what worries me, I'm about 280lbs at the minute, at 6'6 so it's not that impressive, bodyfat % is in the mid to low 20's, according to a few different equations using skinfolds done in a physiology lab session. Even if I were to just drop 10% bodyfat and be in the mid to low teens, that's a loss of about 28lbs.
> 
> I think I'd be one of the guys that would blow it, I don't think I could cope psychologically with that loss of weight even though I'd be better for it. I'm so used to being heavy (fat) :laugh:


Very rarely works like that you usually loose a lot more weight than just the calculation of 10 percent of your total weight


----------



## Quinn92

lotus said:


> Very rarely works like that you usually loose a lot more weight than just the calculation of 10 percent of your total weight


I realise that, that's why I said 'about'. It would be a perfect world if you could just lose fat mass


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> View attachment 166933


Awesome mate, and to think only a few months ago you left us all behind haha


----------



## FelonE1

T100 said:


> Awesome mate, and to think only a few months ago you left us all behind haha


Thanks mate. Yep 4 months ago I looked like this lol


----------



## the.indian.guy

hey fellas

my recent progress picture.

just striving hard to achieve my goals.


----------



## FelonE1

the.indian.guy said:


> hey fellas
> 
> my recent progress picture.
> 
> just striving hard to achieve my goals.


Looking good mate.


----------



## the.indian.guy

awesome job done man,.....

very good transformation


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Yep 4 months ago I looked like this lol


What are you doing, I thought it was bulk but you've managed both equally as good?


----------



## FelonE1

T100 said:


> What are you doing, I thought it was bulk but you've managed both equally as good?


Did 8 weeks bulk and 7weeks cut mate. Diet is always nailed and I do high volume training.


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> Did 8 weeks bulk and 7weeks cut mate. Diet is always nailed and I do high volume training.


Might try something similar when I eventually start my cycle but cut first, put on more weight than I ever thought I would being out the gym, no one to blame but myself but got 23 weeks to turn it around and would be well pleased with similar results as you, good going fella


----------



## FelonE1

T100 said:


> Might try something similar when I eventually start my cycle but cut first, put on more weight than I ever thought I would being out the gym, no one to blame but myself but got 23 weeks to turn it around and would be well pleased with similar results as you, good going fella


As long as you stay disciplined with diet and train your ar$e off mate you'll be ok. I also did 20mins of hiit after every session, so five times a week.


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> As long as you stay disciplined with diet and train your ar$e off mate you'll be ok. I also did 20mins of hiit after every session, so five times a week.


Got a treadmill and bought some speed ropes to do my cardio at home as I don't see the kids much as it is, spent a few quid this month on filling the freezer so going to keep my diet spot on throughout, last cycle I was still having a beer, didn't affect me to much gains wise, not so good psychologically though haha, cheers FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

T100 said:


> Got a treadmill and bought some speed ropes to do my cardio at home as I don't see the kids much as it is, spent a few quid this month on filling the freezer so going to keep my diet spot on throughout, last cycle I was still having a beer, didn't affect me to much gains wise, not so good psychologically though haha, cheers FelonE


No worries mate. Good luck.


----------



## banzi

lotus said:


> Very rarely works like that you usually loose a lot more weight than just the calculation of 10 percent of your total weight


Yep, at Quinn2s weight he could drop 15lb in the first week and still havent really hit the fat at all.


----------



## TommyBananas

wHeeLz


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> wHeeLz


Are you sure you are dieting?


----------



## QPRsteve13

TommyBananas said:


> wHeeLz


Beast


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> Are you sure you are dieting?


yes m8


----------



## Quinn92

banzi said:


> Yep, at Quinn2s weight he could drop 15lb in the first week and still havent really hit the fat at all.


You really think I could drop that much in a week? I think I'd cry haha. I do need to cut, never attempted to do it properly, as you can probably tell :whistling:


----------



## banzi

Quinn92 said:


> You really think I could drop that much in a week? I think I'd cry haha. I do need to cut, never attempted to do it properly, as you can probably tell :whistling:


Just drop your carbs for 4 days, that can have a huge effect on water retention.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Yep, at Quinn2s weight he could drop 15lb in the first week and still havent really hit the fat at all.


I lost a good 7 or 8lbs first week,none fat lol.


----------



## Bora

.


----------



## QPRsteve13

Last day of orals, only pct ahead of me now.


----------



## GPRIM

Back Pic, Not really good at the posing. Still a long way to go on this cut.

View attachment 167250


----------



## bigchickenlover

View attachment 167251


A couple of weekends ago at powerlifting training in Chelt, two of the best lifters both hold current GBPF titles and little me..(on the right)


----------



## MRSTRONG

View attachment 167252


View attachment 167253


:whistling:


----------



## HDU

Mid day Tren pumps kicking in


----------



## naturalun

HDU said:


> Mid day Tren pumps kicking in


Should be concentrating on your school work!!!! Not pumping up round back of School few supersets.


----------



## HDU

naturalun said:


> Should be concentrating on your school work!!!! Not pumping up round back of School few supersets.


Muahahahahaha


----------



## Smokey13

I remember when I used to roll up my sleeves to show of my gains :laugh:


----------



## Wallace86

View attachment 167300
View attachment 167301


Leg Pic post leg and Cardio full as **** but Mirin those veins 2 weeks in to Var, Ab pose is tonight little sun burnt but 8-1/2 weeks out easy money. Il be taking proper progress pics with poses at weekend


----------



## p.cullen

Slowly but surely getting there


----------



## Mince Pies

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 167252
> 
> 
> View attachment 167253
> 
> 
> :whistling:


bet you're really a big softie? :whistling:


----------



## AndyWaller

Just about to start a cut this weekend.

I've got the gut weight to shift, 17st 4lbs today.

View attachment 167615
View attachment 167616
View attachment 167617
View attachment 167618


----------



## 31205

View attachment 167619


View attachment 167619


View attachment 167620


A few from gym today.


----------



## 31205

Not sure why it posted 2 of the same!

View attachment 167621


----------



## HDU

For the lols


----------



## GPRIM

The Joy of Down light and tensing hard!!! A tan should also help!!


----------



## HDU

GPRIM said:


> The Joy of Down light and tensing hard!!! A tan should also help!!


Looking good mate


----------



## sean 162




----------



## MRSTRONG

i sometimes lift :lol:

View attachment 167777


----------



## andyebs

View attachment 167778


----------



## DaveCW

MRSTRONG said:


> i sometimes lift :lol:


More Creatine...

And make sure your not missing that all important anabolic window. :smartass:


----------



## MRSTRONG

DaveCW said:


> More Creatine...
> 
> And make sure your not missing that all important anabolic window. :smartass:


i dont wanna get too big :whistling:


----------



## 25434

MRSTRONG said:


> i dont wanna get too big :whistling:


that's not what you said the other night!!!!

urrmmm....that was my Friday joke.....cough.....gulp......runs like the wind out of the thread..... :whistling:


----------



## Contest

Off-season...


----------



## Bgpine

Contest said:


> Off-season...


Great set of shoulders!


----------



## TELBOR

Contest said:


> Off-season...


Looking well mate.

Competing again this year?


----------



## Contest

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate.
> 
> Competing again this year?


Thanks mate and yes I am. Doing the MuscleTalk Championships & Lee Priest Classic in July.

Was supposed to compete in April & May but tore my quad which ruined my prep.


----------



## TELBOR

Contest said:


> Thanks mate and yes I am. Doing the MuscleTalk Championships & Lee Priest Classic in July.
> 
> Was supposed to compete in April & May but tore my quad which ruined my prep.


Great. Look forward to see the progress, you going to log it?

Last years comp I thought you nailed it!!

Bad times, hope your recovery goes to plan


----------



## Contest

R0BLET said:


> Great. Look forward to see the progress, you going to log it?
> 
> Last years comp I thought you nailed it!!
> 
> Bad times, hope your recovery goes to plan


Quad has healed up fast & well. I think it was just a partial tear but I couldn't walk for 3 weeks. Back onto training legs now though which is great 

I'm hoping to bring a bigger physique this year with the same rock solid conditioning I had last year :thumb:

Would love to keep a log but I'm so busy mate and during prep I turn into a proper recluse :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Contest said:


> Quad has healed up fast & well. I think it was just a partial tear but I couldn't walk for 3 weeks. Back onto training legs now though which is great
> 
> I'm hoping to bring a bigger physique this year with the same rock solid conditioning I had last year :thumb:
> 
> Would love to keep a log but I'm so busy mate and during prep I turn into a proper recluse :lol:


Lol, I get what your saying mate. More important than updating a forum.

Look forward to seeing the results


----------



## zyphy

DaveCW said:


> More Creatine...
> 
> And make sure your not missing that all important anabolic window. :smartass:


i sip on whey whilst lifting, can't be going all catabolic now can we


----------



## Kristina

6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


----------



## babyarm

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


You must walk round with a constant smile on your face


----------



## GCMAX

Looked better in this light, less pork rolls.


----------



## Snake

GCMAX said:


> Looked better in this light, less pork rolls.


Lol, the hat and camera has tickled me, bravo.

You have absolutely nailed the 'peeping Tom' look.


----------



## richardrahl

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


This is probably going to set a limit for most likes in UKM history. Haha. You look amazing, Kristina. Going to look insane in 6 weeks.


----------



## scot-ish

looking good @Kristina would imagine you will do pretty well


----------



## Kristina

babyarm said:


> You must walk round with a constant smile on your face





scot-ish said:


> looking good @Kristina would imagine you will do pretty well





richardrahl said:


> This is probably going to set a limit for most likes in UKM history. Haha. You look amazing, Kristina. Going to look insane in 6 weeks.


Thanks guys! Really looking forward to it regardless of how I place, been a really interesting learning curve throughout my prep, and can't say I've ever been in this condition before (with this lean mass) so I'm super chuffed with what I've managed to achieve and couldn't have done it without so much awesome support from UKM either, really owe it to some of you lot around here who have been mega encouraging... seriously!! :thumb:


----------



## lcham14

Kristina said:


> Thanks guys! Really looking forward to it regardless of how I place, been a really interesting learning curve throughout my prep, and can't say I've ever been in this condition before (with this lean mass) so I'm super chuffed with what I've managed to achieve and couldn't have done it without so much awesome support from UKM either, really owe it to some of you lot around here who have been mega encouraging... seriously!! :thumb:


You look awesome. Can't wait to see you ready to step onto the stage. I'm going to get you to write me a diet plan once I've saved my pennies up!


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


Wow. Smashing it as always mate. Great job.


----------



## PHMG

AlQaholic said:


> I would spend decades cultivating the world's finest cabbage patch upon the driest and most barren soil in all the land using a horde of overall-wearing chlamydia-infested primates as farmhands in the hopes that at some point, by virtue of the six-degrees-of-separation theory, you'd come across my life's work and be made aware of my existence and that subsequently you'd think, even if only for a second, that the theory of multiple universes dictates that somewhere far far away, there was a version of me masturbating violently to the very idea of you thinking of me thinking of you


How strange, that's exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## Kristina

AlQaholic said:


> I would spend decades cultivating the world's finest cabbage patch upon the driest and most barren soil in all the land using a horde of overall-wearing chlamydia-infested primates as farmhands in the hopes that at some point, by virtue of the six-degrees-of-separation theory, you'd come across my life's work and be made aware of my existence and that subsequently you'd think, even if only for a second, that the theory of multiple universes dictates that somewhere far far away, there was a version of me masturbating violently to the very idea of you thinking of me thinking of you


Hahahaha - I have to hand it to you; think this one's the best one I've read so far. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Abc987

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


Out of curiostiy do you take gear and if so what. Looking great btw ;-)


----------



## TITO

View attachment 167863


Just received my order also


----------



## DaveCW

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


Looking good.

Where do you buy your thongs from? the wife and i :devil2: would love those.


----------



## Kristina

DaveCW said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Where do you buy your thongs from? the wife and i :devil2: would love those.


Hahahah... I make them myself. That's right; handmade. Out of hairbands (according to my mum). :lol:


----------



## DaveCW

Kristina said:


> Hahahah... I make them myself. That's right; handmade. Out of hairbands (according to my mum). :lol:


picsornomum.


----------



## zyphy

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


#thirst-trap :lol:


----------



## richardrahl

DaveCW said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Where do you buy your thongs from? the wife and i :devil2: would love those.
> 
> Can I buy a used one from you?


Fixed.


----------



## bail

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


looking awesome, only critique i could say is your inner thigh is v developed focus on the outter sweep a touch more


----------



## Kristina

bail said:


> looking awesome, only critique i could say is your inner thigh is v developed focus on the outter sweep a touch more


Yep agreed... legs full stop; I'm very aware and absolutely on a mission to improve my quad sweep, as well as many other areas for sure! All a work in progress, and thanks - certainly do appreciate the feedback and critique always. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pinky

Kristina said:


> Hahahah... I make them myself. That's right; handmade. Out of hairbands (according to my mum). :lol:


I always show your pics on insta to my other half. He said earlier "your undies are getting smaller with every pic" lol


----------



## bail

Kristina said:


> Yep agreed... legs full stop; I'm very aware and absolutely on a mission to improve my quad sweep, as well as many other areas for sure! All a work in progress, and thanks - certainly do appreciate the feedback and critique always. :thumbup1:


it shouldnt be to hard tbh my quad inserts are real high which makes it a big challenge yours tie in nice and low so soon as it is build up itll be a big quad sweep for sure.

also something up trying to improve leg width is too train abductors ive seen alot of pros do this and always wonder why but it just compound movements can sometimes avoid stimulating this muscle enough and it will really give the leg a much wider thicker look.


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Yep agreed... legs full stop; I'm very aware and absolutely on a mission to improve my quad sweep, as well as many other areas for sure! All a work in progress, and thanks - certainly do appreciate the feedback and critique always. :thumbup1:


You can't improve quad sweep by doing any exercises differently, quad sweep is genetic.

If you are meant to have quad sweep you will have one.

Nice pics by the way


----------



## bail

banzi said:


> You can't improve quad sweep by doing any exercises differently, quad sweep is genetic.
> 
> If you are meant to have quad sweep you will have one.
> 
> Nice pics by the way


surely its more too do with muscle inserts etc.

if she trains more over years and builds quads general surely quad sweep will improve,

get my drift??


----------



## banzi

bail said:


> surely its more too do with muscle inserts etc.
> 
> if she trains more over years and builds quads general surely quad sweep will improve,
> 
> get my drift??


Exactly, it doesnt matter what exercises you do as long as you stress the muscle.

'Hacks for quad sweep', oh brother....


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> You can't improve quad sweep by doing any exercises differently, quad sweep is genetic.
> 
> If you are meant to have quad sweep you will have one.
> 
> Nice pics by the way


you can put more emphasis on the outer quad by keeping feet together when doing leg press, extensions etc


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> Exactly, it doesnt matter what exercises you do as long as you stress the muscle.
> 
> 'Hacks for quad sweep', oh brother....


Yep I see what you mean, definitely agree (applies across the board too; muscles adapt to stress at the end of the day).

@bail all these things are definitely growing and improving but they just take time (some areas longer than others, naturally)... but it's all goooood... it'll definitely be improving with my training age no doubt.


----------



## Kristina

Pinky said:


> I always show your pics on insta to my other half. He said earlier "your undies are getting smaller with every pic" lol


yes... I already saw by your comment on instagram haha... but no, they're not. My underwear hasn't changed size for at least the last decade. Depends what I decide to wear on any given day.


----------



## banzi

zyphy said:


> you can put more emphasis on the outer quad by keeping feet together when doing leg press, extensions etc


Wont make them grow any differently than if you place your feet apart.

Quit believing PTs and broscience nuts.


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> Wont make them grow any differently than if you place your feet apart.
> 
> Quit believing PTs and broscience nuts.


bull ****, try it first then comment back. I've tried it for myself, and feel FAR more tension in my outer quad than any possible feet position

p.s. if you watch some ifbb pro vids you'll see the same **** being preached


----------



## banzi

zyphy said:


> bull ****, try it first then comment back. I've tried it for myself, and feel FAR more tension in my outer quad than any possible feet position
> 
> p.s. if you watch some ifbb pro vids you'll see the same **** being preached


Do you have a big quad sweep yet?


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> Do you have a big quad sweep yet?


it's looking decent

i agree 'how big' a quad sweep looks is down to genetics partly due to an illusion created by certain physical characterstics besides the outer quad itself. nobody gets their tape measure out on stage, it's about how big it appears to be in relation to everything else


----------



## banzi

zyphy said:


> it's looking decent
> 
> i agree 'how big' a quad sweep looks is down to genetics partly due to an illusion created by certain physical characterstics besides the outer quad itself. nobody gets their tape measure out on stage, it's about how big it appears to be in relation to everything else


Picture please?


----------



## GaryMatt

View attachment 167906


After being awake 30 hours, got off work and swung by the Kevin Gore Border Clash.

I forget i'm not only one on the east coast. I stood there trying to figure how I knew this guy.

Buddy mine asked if I knew Con. Sure enough @ConP. Good thing I wore a big coat,as Con is easily three times my size!

Rock on.


----------



## GaryMatt

View attachment 167913


Getting there. Leaning time.


----------



## andyhuggins

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 167913
> 
> 
> Getting there. Leaning time.


Good base fella.


----------



## Muckshifter

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


perfection


----------



## Muckshifter

AlQaholic said:


> I would spend decades cultivating the world's finest cabbage patch upon the driest and most barren soil in all the land using a horde of overall-wearing chlamydia-infested primates as farmhands in the hopes that at some point, by virtue of the six-degrees-of-separation theory, you'd come across my life's work and be made aware of my existence and that subsequently you'd think, even if only for a second, that the theory of multiple universes dictates that somewhere far far away, there was a version of me masturbating violently to the very idea of you thinking of me thinking of you


you smoking the same sh!t as merks lol


----------



## GaryMatt

andyhuggins said:


> Good base fella.


Thanks man. Had to switch to physique workout. When I lean, gonna post pics to show how changing the workout changed me.


----------



## mihudmx

not so old pics.


----------



## ConP

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 167906
> 
> 
> After being awake 30 hours, got off work and swung by the Kevin Gore Border Clash.
> 
> I forget i'm not only one on the east coast. I stood there trying to figure how I knew this guy.
> 
> Buddy mine asked if I knew Con. Sure enough @ConP. Good thing I wore a big coat,as Con is easily three times my size!
> 
> Rock on.


Great to meet you buddy!!!

All best with your upcoming prep!

See you soon at the contests


----------



## Smitch

Kristina said:


> 6 weeks out now argh. Gradually getting tighter... it's getting there! Quite enjoying my prep!


What class are you competing in?

And Flower was asking me to take some pics of her to send to you earlier, she's quite proud of her progress!


----------



## ConP

A picture of a DECON client (a training business run by my self and Kevin Dehaven Premier Online Nutrition and Training Services )

He came first in both teen class and open middle weights today at the Kevin Gore Classic in South Carolina.


----------



## Kristina

Smitch said:


> What class are you competing in?
> 
> And Flower was asking me to take some pics of her to send to you earlier, she's quite proud of her progress!


Ohhh amazing I can't wait!! 

I'll be doing the bodyfitness category (aka figure).


----------



## Wallace86

View attachment 167925


Post refeed just toying around, 6 weeks out time to dry out and do what needs done


----------



## Kristina

Wallace86 said:


> View attachment 167925
> 
> 
> Post refeed just toying around, 6 weeks out time to dry out and do what needs done


Nice. Good luck - this is crunch time for both of us 6 weeks now!


----------



## Wallace86

Kristina said:


> Nice. Good luck - this is crunch time for both of us 6 weeks now!


Thank you same to you @Kristina hope everything's going good


----------



## vetran

is it alright if i put me 53 year old guns on here ?


----------



## Kristina

vetran said:


> is it alright if i put me 53 year old guns on here ?


That depends.

Can I get tickets?

To the gun show...?

(Okay sorry I'll be leaving now hahaha)..


----------



## vetran

Kristina said:


> That depends.
> 
> Can I get tickets?
> 
> To the gun show...?
> 
> *(Okay sorry I'll be leaving now hahaha).*.


dont want no trouble :lol:


----------



## 25434

@Kristina

You look amazing. You will look great on stage. Good luck with the show.


----------



## GaryMatt

ConP said:


> A picture of a DECON client (a training business run by my self and Kevin Dehaven Premier Online Nutrition and Training Services )
> 
> He came first in both teen class and open middle weights today at the Kevin Gore Classic in South Carolina.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I saw this yesterday. No $hit, if he just continues in his current direction, he'll get a pro card. He looked great. Yall did a really good job. Especially with his posing. He had the most comfortable posing "air" to him.
> 
> Safe to say, DECON knows there practice.


----------



## louisAn

View attachment 168019
rolling along


----------



## Quinn92

View attachment 168137


Little back progress. Currently at 281lbs


----------



## Kristina

louisAn said:


> View attachment 168019
> rolling along


Looking good. Where d'you train in Watford?


----------



## Kristina

Quinn92 said:


> View attachment 168137
> 
> 
> Little back progress. Currently at 281lbs


Good job. :thumbup1:


----------



## SwollNP

View attachment 168138


Abs for summer pls


----------



## Varg

SwoleNoel said:


> View attachment 168138
> 
> 
> Abs for summer pls


Who needs abs when you have QUADS.


----------



## scot-ish

dont think i've posted in here yet :/

ignore the tattoo from my younger days, well if you can 



dont really know how to get my back spread out properly - but will learn



starting to lean out now, dropped from 87kg to 78 now, will post a proper front spread in about 6 weeks once i get down to about 72/73 kg 

cheers


----------



## TELBOR

Back pic whilst cutting.....

View attachment 168151


----------



## FelonE1

R0BLET said:


> Back pic whilst cutting.....
> 
> View attachment 168151


Baby got back


----------



## HDU

17 yrs


----------



## Kristina

R0BLET said:


> Back pic whilst cutting.....
> 
> View attachment 168151


Good job.

Nice tramp stamp too.. :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Kristina said:


> Good job.
> 
> Nice tramp stamp too.. :tongue:


Don't remind me lol


----------



## louisAn

Kristina said:


> Looking good. Where d'you train in Watford?


Thanks ^_^ I can definitely thank @ah24 

I go to a small family run gym called windsors fitness it's pretty good there even about to exspand the weights area ^_^ Usally have the hole place to my self after 8 30 PM Gyms Watford | Fitness Classes Personal Training Watford

But did just find out about zone gym watford that looks like it's for hard core bodybuilding so pretty epic


----------



## ah24

louisAn said:


> Thanks ^_^ I can definitely thank @ah24
> 
> I go to a small family run gym called windsors fitness it's pretty good there even about to exspand the weights area ^_^ Usally have the hole place to my self after 8 30 PM Gyms Watford | Fitness Classes Personal Training Watford
> 
> But did just find out about zone gym watford that looks like it's for hard core bodybuilding so pretty epic


Thanks for the mention @louisAn - keep smashing it!


----------



## bail

HDU said:


>


V impressed mate

17 as well aren't you??


----------



## HDU

bail said:


> V impressed mate
> 
> 17 as well aren't you??


Thanks mate much appreciated

Yeah mate 17 at the moment 18 in May haha.


----------



## SwollNP

Varg said:


> Who needs abs when you have QUADS.


Haha cheers bud! always been a strong point..


----------



## SwollNP

HDU said:


> Thanks mate much appreciated
> 
> Yeah mate 17 at the moment 18 in May haha.


thats sick brah


----------



## DC1

HDU said:


>


Good shape to you mate. Some potential there for sure.


----------



## HDU

DC1 said:


> Good shape to you mate. Some potential there for sure.





SwoleNoel said:


> thats sick brah


Cheers guys nearly as big as Merks


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> Cheers guys nearly as big as Merks


whoa dont get ahead of yourself :lol:


----------



## HDU

MRSTRONG said:


> whoa dont get ahead of yourself :lol:


Lol knew FelonE would be straight onto rim licking the post.


----------



## FelonE1

HDU said:


> Lol knew FelonE would be straight onto rim licking the post.


Liked it so I liked it. Simple.


----------



## HDU

FelonE said:


> Liked it so I liked it. Simple.


Is your mouth and nose brown m8?


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> Lol knew FelonE would be straight onto rim licking the post.


dont worry when your an adult you`ll be welcome to join us :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

HDU said:


> Is your mouth and nose brown m8?


Go play with your breasts youngster.


----------



## HDU

FelonE said:


> Go play with your breasts youngster.


Think your Mrs' would do


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> Think your Mrs' would do


bit too saggy for mrs felone


----------



## FelonE1

HDU said:


> Think your Mrs' would do


Bless lol isn't it past your bedtime.


----------



## FelonE1

MRSTRONG said:


> bit too saggy for mrs felone


The ladyboy look ain't her thing haha.


----------



## MRSTRONG

FelonE said:


> The ladyboy look ain't her thing haha.


tbf ive fcuked ladyboys in better shape than @HDU :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

MRSTRONG said:


> tbf ive fcuked ladyboys in better shape than @HDU


Starts running his mouth because I liked a post and wonders why people think he's a bellend.

Calls me a brown nose Yet he was brown nosing me over pm not long ago.

Dat dere teenage logic.


----------



## MRSTRONG

FelonE said:


> Starts running his mouth because I liked a post and wonders why people think he's a bellend.
> 
> Calls me a brown nose Yet he was brown nosing me over pm not long ago.
> 
> Dat dere teenage logic.


Haha i know , his banter is [email protected]


----------



## Abc987

@HDU why you still digging at Merks? You was in his journal again yesterday digging him out about a bird. Your a bully mate


----------



## FelonE1

Brown nose lol


----------



## A1243R

Abc987 said:


> @HDU why you still digging at Merks? You was in his journal again yesterday digging him out about a bird. Your a bully mate


 @HDU dodgey hormones after AAS before puberty aint it?


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Brown nose lol


Hahahahaha


----------



## Mark2021

FelonE said:


> Brown nose lol


He's wanting a bummin :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> He's wanting a bummin


Fvck him. Tried to help him and got it thrown back in my face.

Childish little teenager.


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> Brown nose lol


If thats genuine then you shouldn't have posted it, its a private message.

Bad form.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> If thats genuine then you shouldn't have posted it, its a private message.
> 
> Bad form.


I don't care.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> I don't care.


He deserved the low blow. Fvcking hate bullies


----------



## Mark2021

FelonE said:


> I don't care.


Big hair don't care. Amen sista


----------



## naturalun

Jesus christ some people think they're against the world. I remember I posted something when I was a noobie here can't remember what, HDU jumped down my throat, I brushed it off like any adult would thought what a c0ck but that's it, then he seemed alright, now he's just against everyone... I don't get the hate, just chill out bro. Internet does some crazy sh1t to people.


----------



## Mark2021

Wee chest pic

View attachment 168230


----------



## PLauGE

Bunch of grown men picking on a 17 year old lul


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> Bunch of grown men picking on a 17 year old lul


Picking on? If he's big enough to give it...


----------



## PLauGE

Be the adult and rise above it lol, he's always been that way, apparently your a bit of a hard man, and cyber bullying some kid lul, nothing against you felon I follow your log with interest but ffs he's just a kid, at 17 I had pretty much the same attitude


----------



## Kristina

louisAn said:


> Thanks ^_^ I can definitely thank @ah24
> 
> I go to a small family run gym called windsors fitness it's pretty good there even about to exspand the weights area ^_^ Usally have the hole place to my self after 8 30 PM Gyms Watford | Fitness Classes Personal Training Watford
> 
> But did just find out about zone gym watford that looks like it's for hard core bodybuilding so pretty epic


Sweet.

Yep I mainly train at Zone - you'll like it!


----------



## Mark2021

PLauGE said:


> Be the adult and rise above it lol, he's always been that way, apparently your a bit of a hard man, and cyber bullying some kid lul, nothing against you felon I follow your log with interest but ffs he's just a kid, at 17 I had pretty much the same attitude


He will learn when he gets a sore face getting wide to the wrong guy outside.

Keyboard gangstaaaaaaaa


----------



## PLauGE

Mark2021 said:


> He will learn when he gets a sore face getting wide to the wrong guy outside.
> 
> Keyboard gangstaaaaaaaa


That's his lookout lol, I did see some post from HDU that were out of order a week or so back. Seems to be getting dragged on now by the bigger boys that you'd expect to know better


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> Be the adult and rise above it lol, he's always been that way, apparently your a bit of a hard man, and cyber bullying some kid lul, nothing against you felon I follow your log with interest but ffs he's just a kid, at 17 I had pretty much the same attitude


So because he's 17 he should be allowed to do or say what he likes? Fvck that if he wants to run his mouth to adults then he'll get it back.


----------



## Kristina

Okay ladies... put the handbags away please...  xxx


----------



## banzi

Guy looks good for 17, looks beats personality anytime.


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> That's his lookout lol, I did see some post from HDU that were out of order a week or so back. Seems to be getting dragged on now by the bigger boys that you'd expect to know better


Wrong. Out of nowhere he started being cheeky to me.


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> Okay ladies... put the handbags away please...  xxx


You can pipe down

Joking,don't hurt me lol.


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> Wrong. Out of nowhere he started being cheeky to me.


Lol, you sound like a pensioner.


----------



## PLauGE

Not doing your 'hard man' image any good picking on a boy that's all I'm saying lul


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> Not doing your 'hard man' image any good picking on a boy that's all I'm saying lul


You're the only one talking about a 'hard man' image lol.

If you think retaliation is picking on you're obviously confused.


----------



## PLauGE

Felon your always reminding us of how big you are and how much time you've done in prison giving it the big un


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> Felon your always reminding us of how big you are and how much time you've done in prison giving it the big un


Ok. Have a good night.


----------



## PLauGE

Lul. I will do x


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> Lul. I will do x


----------



## banzi

PLauGE said:


> Lul. I will do x


Sleep with one eye open tonight mate, he may turn up at the bottom of your bed.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Sleep with one eye open tonight mate, he may turn up at the bottom of your bed.


Only to tuck him in.


----------



## PLauGE

banzi said:


> Sleep with one eye open tonight mate, he may turn up at the bottom of your bed.


I know pal, even purple aki has nightmares over our felone


----------



## FelonE1

PLauGE said:


> I know pal, even purple aki has nightmares over our felone


Thank you


----------



## Bora

why so much hate on this forum recently?

supposed to help eachother not greif eachother ....

felone your a cvnt!!

jk

just thought i would join in :lol:

edit- some people take banter way to seriously on here!


----------



## banzi

Bora said:


> why so much hate on this forum recently?
> 
> supposed to help eachother not greif eachother ....
> 
> felone your a cvnt!!
> 
> jk
> 
> just thought i would join in :lol:


Hate?

Its just banter mate.

No one hates anyone.


----------



## FelonE1

Bora said:


> why so much hate on this forum recently?
> 
> supposed to help eachother not greif eachother ....
> 
> felone your a cvnt!!
> 
> jk
> 
> just thought i would join in


Fvxk knows mate. I'm all for trying to help if I can.


----------



## Bora

banzi said:


> Hate?
> 
> Its just banter mate.
> 
> No one hates anyone.


edited my post after posting it


----------



## scot-ish

@Kristina any chance of a pic or something to help this thread get back on track?


----------



## Archaic

banzi said:


> No one hates anyone.


I dunno about that, I think you're off Natty Stevo's Christmas card list lol..


----------



## banzi

View attachment 168231


----------



## Kristina

scot-ish said:


> @Kristina any chance of a pic or something to help this thread get back on track?


Got nothing. But just took this... what the heck. For once my photo isn't filtered to shiit..


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Got nothing. But just took this... what the heck. So... this is my leg. For once my photo isn't filtered to shiit..


any from the other direction?


----------



## FelonE1

Considering I've consumed 5800 calories today I'm not looking too bloated lol


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> Considering I've consumed 5800 calories today I'm not looking too bloated lol


You're on top form these days! Massive respect to your achievements that's for sure.


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> any from the other direction?


No; that's what youporn is for silly...


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> You're on top form these days! Massive respect to your achievements that's for sure.


I'm trying lol. Thank you,appreciate it.


----------



## HDU

banzi said:


> Sleep with one eye open tonight mate, he may turn up at the bottom of your bed.


May do another GBH or ABH crime or whatever he boasted on the forum about lol... Seriously name like "FelonE" must love prison....


----------



## HDU

banzi said:


> Guy looks good for 17, looks beats personality anytime.


Thank you mate much appreciated..

Now a these cúnts comparing me to the

Or others who have been training 5-10 years or whatever and are double the age of me.. Let's just see where I am at 25-30 and where they were at 25-30


----------



## banzi

HDU said:


> Thank you mate much appreciated..
> 
> Now a these cúnts comparing me to the
> 
> Or others who have been training 5-10 years or whatever and are double the age of me.. *Let's just see where I am at 25-30* and where they were at 25-30


Just make sure you dont burn out, a lot of young guys who get into it early end up in a right mess.

Keep grounded.


----------



## HDU

banzi said:


> Just make sure you dont burn out, a lot of young guys who get into it early end up in a right mess.
> 
> Keep grounded.


What do you mean by burn out, like CNS burn out. I.e have a de load week every now and again? I don't really feel I need it but I suppose may as well incorporate it if it'll help for future.


----------



## 1manarmy




----------



## banzi

HDU said:


> What do you mean by burn out, like CNS burn out. I.e have a de load week every now and again? I don't really feel I need it but I suppose may as well incorporate it if it'll help for future.


no, just burn out your enthusiasm or start doing silly things to try and gain an extra edge.

At 17 you think you are invincible and will live forever.

You aren't and you wont.


----------



## HDU

@MRSTRONG @Merkleman @FelonE care to share a photo on what you looked like when you were 17? FelonE was probably in Young offenders lol, being the bad man he is.


----------



## Archaic

HDU said:


> @mestrong @Merkleman @FelonE care to share a photo on what you looked like when you were 17? FelonE was probably in Young offenders lol, being the bad man he is.


Prob time to call it a day now before the mods lock the thread, or start handing out temp bans.


----------



## HDU

Archaic said:


> Prob time to call it a day now before the mods lock the thread, or start handing out temp bans.


What have I said that was offensive?...


----------



## Captain lats

HDU said:


> @mestrong @Merkleman @FelonE care to share a photo on what you looked like when you were 17? *FelonE was probably in Young offenders lol, being the bad man he is.*


lol. That part was funny :lol:


----------



## Archaic

HDU said:


> What have I said that was offensive?...


There's about 3 pages worth of insults on a personal level, not just from you, but dozens of people have posted progress pics in this thread and would be a shame if it got locked.

I like banter, but Kristina just about pulled the thread back on track and it's fallen off again now.


----------



## PLauGE

Merkleman said:


> I was 8 stone and looked like shít, what's your point?
> 
> Why do you think everybody is against you? You've got it all wrong, people are encouraging you if anything. Truth is, you keep shítting on those who are trying to help you and encourage you, then you wonder why you get some of the stick you get.


Ewen and felon e and others are going out of there way to put him down. Surely you're against that. I see you and HDU had a spat but I do think it's pathetic when felone the resident gbh master, and Ewen team up on a fcuking kid


----------



## PLauGE

HDU ya not helping yaself either


----------



## Captain lats

PLauGE said:


> Ewen and felon e and others are going out of there way to put him down. Surely you're against that. I see you and HDU had a spat but I do think it's pathetic when felone the resident gbh master, and Ewen team up on a fcuking kid


Internet [email protected]? :lol:


----------



## HDU

PLauGE said:


> Ewen and felon e and others are going out of there way to put him down. Surely you're against that. I see you and HDU had a spat but I do think it's pathetic when felone the resident gbh master, and Ewen team up on a fcuking kid


Resident GBH master - ****ing howling mate


----------



## zyphy

FelonE said:


> Starts running his mouth because I liked a post and wonders why people think he's a bellend.
> 
> Calls me a brown nose Yet he was brown nosing me over pm not long ago.
> 
> Dat dere teenage logic.


Jheeze you burned him lol, RIP


----------



## Kristina

MissMartinez said:


> Pic from when I was in LA in December and had a tan! My attempt to get it back on track ...
> 
> View attachment 168236


Nice!


----------



## Marcus2014

MissMartinez said:


> Pic from when I was in LA in December and had a tan! My attempt to get it back on track ...
> 
> View attachment 168236


dem boulder shoulders though


----------



## Smitch

MissMartinez said:


> Pic from when I was in LA in December and had a tan! My attempt to get it back on track ...
> 
> View attachment 168236


Interesting pose.

Looks like you've just stepped on a Lego brick.

:laugh:


----------



## Archaic

MissMartinez said:


> Pic from when I was in LA in December and had a tan! My attempt to get it back on track ...
> 
> View attachment 168236


I can't say it hasn't crossed my mind what your sex face looks like tbh..


----------



## Smitch

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, I was trying to do a dip with my legs parallel to the floor and I fell backwards so I started laughing at myself!


Alcohol and exercise don't mix.


----------



## louisAn

View attachment 168242


My pins as well glad how things are moveing along ^_^


----------



## PLauGE

Merkleman said:


> I am against it, I don't have a problem with HDU, he clearly has one with me for some reason.
> 
> Here's how it happens 99% of the time.. HDU comes into my journal and slates my progress for no reason, people slate him back and he doesn't like it. I've tried to be civil plenty of times mate but he ain't having any of it. I've kept out of his way to avoid petty arguments and he still feels the need to call me out in other threads, in fact that's why I'm here now, because he tagged me yet again.
> 
> People only slate him when they see him slating other people, which most people would.. Why should you go around slating people and expect no insults in return?


Not seen most of this to be fair merkleman I don't frequent the forums as much these days, I've not seen HDU slate you for a bit though but I could of missed it, I do still think it's a bit wierd when the resident strongman and the resident hard man start bullying a kid, ignore HDU


----------



## Smitch

Here's one of me when I stubbed my toe the other night.

View attachment 168241


----------



## Captain lats

PLauGE said:


> Not seen most of this to be fair merkleman I don't frequent the forums as much these days, I've not seen HDU slate you for a bit though but I could of missed it, I do still think it's a bit wierd when the *resident strongman and the resident hard man start bullying a kid*, ignore HDU



View attachment 168240


----------



## b0t13

Wtf guys! Kristina posts a sexy leg pic and your all still play fighting and Noones got internet creepy over the pic,

I'll say it now that your all a bunch of **** and kristina can PM me all the pics and leave you lot out  , I need to post a pic here actually thinking about it!


----------



## Papa Smurf

View attachment 168248


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> @MRSTRONG @Merkleman @FelonE care to share a photo on what you looked like when you were 17? FelonE was probably in Young offenders lol, being the bad man he is.


i was in young offenders


----------



## naturalun

View attachment 168252


Pre sunbed... Only time I take a pic now dodgy angles with the mirror though.

Oh and the lighting sucks now I started using lay down.


----------



## Benchbum

My recent transformation.

A prize for the g of carbs and time scales involved!


----------



## HDU

Benchbum said:


> My recent transformation.
> 
> A prize for the g of carbs and time scales involved!


Even looked great in the first photo mate


----------



## Mark2021

Benchbum said:


> My recent transformation.
> 
> A prize for the g of carbs and time scales involved!


Should have gone to specsavers


----------



## Bora

Benchbum said:


> My recent transformation.
> 
> A prize for the g of carbs and time scales involved!


when did harry hill get muscles?! 

looking good mate!


----------



## Benchbum

Mark2021 said:


> Should have gone to specsavers


I did?


----------



## Guest

Reading this thread just shows ukm has slipped. Worst thing Lorian ever did was get a bit handy with the ban hammer.

Half the clowns on here now would have been torn a new one by now.

Definitely preffered it back when the mods or a mod was trying to shift sh*t gear and the likes of Dutch, Will, Ausbuilt, Mars, Milky etc was around.


----------



## Huntingground

@HDU, wind your neck in and let's keep the thread on track.


----------



## Huntingground

Spawn of Haney said:


> Reading this thread just shows ukm has slipped. Worst thing Lorian ever did was get a bit handy with the ban hammer.
> 
> Half the clowns on here now would have been torn a new one by now.
> 
> Definitely preffered it back when the mods or a mod was trying to shift sh*t gear and the likes of Dutch, Will, Ausbuilt, Mars, Milky etc was around.


Surely not Dutch


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Surely not Dutch


That's how bad this place has got lol. That I did it I mentioned Francis haha.


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> My recent transformation.
> 
> A prize for the g of carbs and time scales involved!


Great work mate!

200g and 12 weeks lol


----------



## Benchbum

1000g, 7l water and 12 hours between left and right


----------



## Galaxy

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's how bad this place has got lol. That I did it I mentioned Francis haha.


For ALL of dutchs faults can't deny he knows his stuff!!


----------



## Cojocaru

FelonE said:


> Considering I've consumed 5800 calories today I'm not looking too bloated lol


Thought you were going on that diet, with less than 2000 ?


----------



## FelonE1

Cojocaru said:


> Thought you were going on that diet, with less than 2000 ?


That was about 6 weeks ago mate when I was cutting.


----------



## Cojocaru

FelonE said:


> That was about 6 weeks ago mate when I was cutting.


Apologies, well by the pics everything seems to be working.


----------



## FelonE1

Cojocaru said:


> Apologies, well by the pics everything seems to be working.


Cheers mate. Always a work in progress.


----------



## Guest

Galaxy said:


> For ALL of dutchs faults can't deny he knows his stuff!!


Sad but true haha.


----------



## HDU

DC1 said:


> Good shape to you mate. Some potential there for sure.


Thanks mate


----------



## HDU




----------



## banzi

HDU said:


>


Do you have Mickey Mouse ears?


----------



## Snake

HDU said:


>


Nice ti... chest.


----------



## HDU

Snake said:


> Nice ti... chest.


What..?


----------



## Snake

HDU said:


> What..?


Nice chest?


----------



## HDU

Snake said:


> Nice chest?


I didn't understand the first part. Where you just being sarcastic and taking the p1ss


----------



## Snake

HDU said:


> I didn't understand the first part. Where you just being sarcastic and taking the p1ss


Jesus Christ, precious one aren't you? Was just saying how nice your tits are, I mean chest


----------



## HDU

Snake said:


> Jesus Christ, precious one aren't you? Was just saying how nice your tits are, I mean chest


All the Tren bro shouldn't make jokes.


----------



## Snake

HDU said:


> All the Tren bro, I shouldn't take jokes too seriously.


^ Fixed that for you, junior.


----------



## banzi

HDU said:


> I didn't understand the first part. Where you just being sarcastic and taking the p1ss



View attachment 168425


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## no1dnbhead

Back over 7 weeks out as a junior


----------



## Benchbum

Conditioning coming in


----------



## sauliuhas

Something else coming in  that's why those cheeks are squeezed so much


----------



## 31205

Been dieting a while, lost 10lbs up to last Friday but ate crap all weekend and looked round and awful on Monday plus 5lbs up!

Thankfully seem to be getting back on track now.



I know, my tattoos are ****!


----------



## QPRsteve13

Just over half way through pct


----------



## SwollNP

sen said:


> Been dieting a while, lost 10lbs up to last Friday but ate crap all weekend and looked round and awful on Monday plus 5lbs up!
> 
> Thankfully seem to be getting back on track now.
> 
> View attachment 168581
> 
> 
> I know, my tattoos are ****!


looking good bro, and you should think about a sleeve overlay - hope tattoo places are good at overlays nowadays.


----------



## 31205

SwoleNoel said:


> looking good bro, and you should think about a sleeve overlay - hope tattoo places are good at overlays nowadays.


Thanks!

They're just as **** on the other side too! Got em done when I was 17 plus the guy who did em obviously wasn't that good at it!!


----------



## Quinn92

Down a couple of kg to 126kg. Feeling skinny :lol:


----------



## Mark2021

First thing this morning


----------



## 31205

Mark2021 said:


> First thing this morning


Awesome


----------



## Guest

Mark2021 said:


> First thing this morning


Impressive. What do you weigh?


----------



## banzi

Mark2021 said:


> First thing this morning


Great shape


----------



## Mark2021

Spawn of Haney said:


> Impressive. What do you weigh?


About 13.7 stone in the morning, need to bring my legs up a lot more.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

sorry for the light is ****e... cant really appreciate nothing xD


----------



## Benchbum

R


----------



## Mark2021

AlQaholic said:


> You got a journal up?
> 
> What's your approach to training and diet


I don't mate, maybe something il look into after my holiday ( 5/6 weeks )

Working with @liam0810 on my diet and training.

As for this cut, i'm doing low carbs with high protein and fats. Iv realised I can drop fat pretty fast with this approach.

As for training, Iv always trained as heavy as I can for 12-15 reps


----------



## JuggernautJake

the day before I start my 500 mg test e cycle!


----------



## banzi




----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> Great shape


Wow you've actually said something nice lol

Tbf he is in great shape


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> Wow you've actually said something nice lol
> 
> Tbf he is in great shape


I think i was drunk, wont let it happen again.


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> I think i was drunk, wont let it happen again.


Haha


----------



## FelonE1

Sweating like fvck after my sunbed.


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> Sweating like fvck after my sunbed.


Sure you are not being scanned as a suspect on cable theft?


----------



## TommyBananas

I'm bloated and look awful today, after training I'll get a snap of my fat t1ts!


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> *I'm bloated and look awful today*, after training I'll get a snap of my fat t1ts!


I bet your training logs come with that printed on the top of every page.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Sure you are not being scanned as a suspect on cable theft?


Cable theft?lol


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> I bet your training logs come with that printed on the top of every page.


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> Cable theft?lol


They treat cable with Smar****er, it is invisible except under UV light



lol at auto correct picking up on TW.AT


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> They treat cable with Smar****er, it is invisible except under UV light
> 
> View attachment 169149
> 
> 
> lol at auto correct picking up on TW.AT


Oh haha I get ya now.


----------



## naturalun

FelonE said:


> Sweating like fvck after my sunbed.


Good job mate. Looking better every time you little basted.


----------



## FelonE1

naturalun said:


> Good job mate. Looking better every time you little basted.


Lol cheers. Gonna start cutting in 2 weeks.


----------



## Big Man 123

@FelonE You look great mate.

How old are you?


----------



## FelonE1

Big Man 123 said:


> @FelonE You look great mate.
> 
> How old are you?


Thanks. 37 mate.


----------



## Big Man 123

Mark2021 said:


> First thing this morning


Killer physique mate !!!


----------



## Big Man 123

@Mark2021

What's your body fat %?


----------



## Mark2021

Big Man 123 said:


> @Mark2021
> 
> What's your body fat %?


I have no idea mate, I don't use calipers nor any other shiz.

I may goto a sports clinic just before my holiday and get it checked


----------



## Archaic

It's been 10 long weeks since last cycle and training/diet has been very lax the past month due to recovering from a hematoma in my stomach. Am feeling better now though and starting Wildcat TNTMast 400 cycle on Monday. Weekly dose will be:

800mg Test C

400mg Tren E

400mg Mast E

Pic taken last night, currently weighing in at 14 stone 10lbs - Aim is to lean up a bit ready for summer and add some LBM.

Will post update pic around June time.


----------



## Verno

Archaic said:


> It's been 10 long weeks since last cycle and training/diet has been very lax the past month due to recovering from a hematoma in my stomach. Am feeling better now though and starting Wildcat TNTMast 400 cycle on Monday. Weekly dose will be:
> 
> 800mg Test C
> 
> 400mg Tren E
> 
> 400mg Mast E
> 
> Pic taken last night, currently weighing in at 14 stone 10lbs - Aim is to lean up a bit ready for summer and add some LBM.
> 
> Will post update pic around June time.
> 
> View attachment 169154
> 
> 
> View attachment 169155


Looking good mate. Glad to hear the toma is clearing up.


----------



## Archaic

Verno said:


> Looking good mate. Glad to hear the toma is clearing up.


Thanks mate it was a rough month! Onwards and upwards now!


----------



## HDU

sen said:


> Been dieting a while, lost 10lbs up to last Friday but ate crap all weekend and looked round and awful on Monday plus 5lbs up!
> 
> Thankfully seem to be getting back on track now.
> 
> View attachment 168581
> 
> 
> I know, my tattoos are ****!


I know the feeling..

Been on a huge bender?


----------



## 31205

HDU said:


> I know the feeling..
> 
> Been on a huge bender?


It was my son's birthday so had 5 massive slices of cake, mini pizzas, loads of chillia and rice, beef stew and bread. That's was the Friday. Saturday and Sunday weren't quite as bad but still stupid. Was back down to 12 4 yesterday. 2 days to put it on, 2 weeks to get it off!


----------



## lotus

Pic after 10 rounds on the bag getting ready for white collar fight in May


----------



## FelonE1

lotus said:


> Pic after 10 rounds on the bag getting ready for white collar fight in May


Lean as a mofo :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas

lotus said:


> Pic after 10 rounds on the bag getting ready for white collar fight in May


dat IIFYM life <3


----------



## superdrol

dumdum said:


> pic taken in jan, just took the same pic and was chuffed so I thought I'd throw it out there... First pic ive seen of me where there's night and day difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 kilos lighter in last pic so muscle has been gained somewhere


Actually I stand corrected, that was taken about a month ago on 7th March, how fat was I in January lol @FelonE


----------



## ah24

Back pic taken last week..


----------



## FelonE1

dumdum said:


> Actually I stand corrected, that was taken about a month ago on 7th March, how fat was I in January lol @FelonE


Pretty fat mate lol. You've lost a good amount though. Good work


----------



## Kristina

Benchbum said:


>


Disgusting. Love it. Just out of curiosity, what do your calves measure? (If you don't know - go measure them!)


----------



## Kristina

no1dnbhead said:


> Back over 7 weeks out as a junior


Top form for 7 weeks, awesome job.


----------



## no1dnbhead

Kristina said:


> Top form for 7 weeks, awesome job.


Still got 6 weeks too pull something crazy out the bag


----------



## naturalun

Not sure sunbeds working just on my face...


----------



## QPRsteve13

Last week of pct, feel like absolute pants but still working hard.

Appetite has been low and I feel drained



















And a pumped up chest










During my break I wanna try cut bf down in prep for my holiday cycle which will start at beginning of July all being well


----------



## Wallace86

Just under 3 weeks out First Timers @80kg, feeling pretty happy considering Iv prepped myself but other shows I will have a coach definitely, last week of carbs then il carb deplete.


----------



## banzi

Wallace86 said:


> Just under 3 weeks out First Timers @80kg, feeling pretty happy considering Iv prepped myself but other shows I will have a coach definitely, last week of carbs then il carb deplete.
> View attachment 169483


You dont need a coach mate, you look great.,


----------



## HDU

Few from the shoot


----------



## scot-ish

banzi said:


> You dont need a coach mate, you look great.,


agree with this, you look pretty ripped there mate.

diet looks to have been spot on.

good luck


----------



## no1dnbhead

5 weeks and abit out from the stage 92kg


----------



## banzi

Some well conditioned physiques in this thread

Good work guys.


----------



## C.Hill

Taken last week. Sitting at 94kg at moment.


----------



## A1243R

C.Hill said:


> Taken last week. Sitting at 94kg at moment.


Looking good mate, just done shoulders by any chance ? haha


----------



## 31205

no1dnbhead said:


> 5 weeks and abit out from the stage 92kg


Shoulders look like big oranges! Can see the separate segments!! Ha!


----------



## Dana

Time to BUMP this thread....

Respect to you all for posting :thumb:


----------



## Wallace86

banzi said:


> You dont need a coach mate, you look great.,


Cheers appreciate the feed back, if anyone can point me in the direction of some Carb depletion articles it be much appreciated


----------



## Wallace86

scot-ish said:


> agree with this, you look pretty ripped there mate.
> 
> diet looks to have been spot on.
> 
> good luck


Thanks mate Iv just been doing my research and getting a feel for my body I guess only way you learn  and thank you


----------



## AestheticManlet

I debated putting some up after have a quick flick through, but whatever it's motivation right :thumb: .

Around Christmas time:










Took the 2 below today:



















Nothing special, started my cut this week though, so I should hopefully look decent for Summer haha.


----------



## C.Hill

ajguy1243 said:


> Looking good mate, just done shoulders by any chance ? haha


Think it was a back session lol shoulders pump up so easy they always have done lol


----------



## no1dnbhead

baby got back taken today  still got fat on the lower back too get rid off but il shift that fast


----------



## Benchbum

no1dnbhead said:


> baby got back taken today  still got fat on the lower back too get rid off but il shift that fast


Grainy as fuvk!


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Big Man 123

@Benchbum

Insane calves mate !!!


----------



## HDU

Not bodybuilding related but others from the shoot.


----------



## banzi

HDU said:


> Not bodybuilding related but others from the shoot.


Are the clothes from Mothercare?


----------



## banzi

1 more week to go


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> View attachment 169646
> 
> 
> 1 more week to go


Looking good for an old boy.

What does your cut involve? Gear, diet etc?


----------



## banzi




----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> Looking good for an old boy.
> 
> What does your cut involve? Gear, diet etc?


4 eggs 1 toast few baked beans

chicken fillet and cottage cheese

2 tins tuna mayo in a wrap

steak wrap with some salsa

250 test e 100mgs tren 100mgs mast, will drop the test now


----------



## banzi

AlQaholic said:


> Heavy squats?


never squats. 

Leg routine consists of 10 -20 mins bike until my legs are blown up

a few sets of leg press and a few sets of leg curls

a few sets of stiff leg deadlifts with a 10k plate.

dont ask me for set numbers, I never count, same with reps.


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> 4 eggs 1 toast few baked beans
> 
> chicken fillet and cottage cheese
> 
> 2 tins tuna mayo in a wrap
> 
> steak wrap with some salsa
> 
> 250 test e 100mgs tren 100mgs mast, will drop the test now


No fat loss drugs, t3s, clen etc?


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> No fat loss drugs, t3s, clen etc?


never


----------



## banzi

AlQaholic said:


> How many 20's on the leg press? I know you don't look at the numbers but you must be shifting some decent weight?


I use a leg press that you push away rather than up, its much harder and you use less weight I only use 80/90k


----------



## simonthepieman




----------



## simonthepieman

AlQaholic said:


> Dat Eric Helms hair style lol


#notacompliment

Ironically I got it cut 30 minutes later lol


----------



## banzi

simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 169652




Looking good mate.


----------



## 31205

no1dnbhead said:


> baby got back taken today  still got fat on the lower back too get rid off but il shift that fast


Yes!


----------



## musclemate

Crappy pic from today... just don't eat before viewing :innocent:


----------



## Yes

@banzi

How old are you?


----------



## banzi

Yes said:


> @banzi
> 
> How old are you?


nearly 50


----------



## andyhuggins

banzi said:


> nearly 50


Is that 49 years and 11 months or 49 years and 1 month?


----------



## banzi

andyhuggins said:


> Is that 49 years and 11 months or 49 years and 1 month?


Birthday in July, dont forget my card and present.

PS, Back end of July if that matters at all.


----------



## andyhuggins

banzi said:


> nearly 50


Hey you mentioned age not me.


----------



## banzi

andyhuggins said:


> Hey you mentioned age not me.


Im getting like an old woman, Im always say "Im nearly 50 you know"


----------



## simonthepieman

banzi said:


> Im getting like an old woman, Im always say "Im nearly 50 you know"


A woman would say. " I'm in my forties "


----------



## andyhuggins

HDU said:


> Not bodybuilding related but others from the shoot.


NO COMMENT.


----------



## Adz

banzi said:


> nearly 50


No matter what age, you are in bloody fantastic shape mate


----------



## PHMG

HDU said:


> Not bodybuilding related but others from the shoot.


Look smart as f.uck mate. Quality shots there.


----------



## HDU

PHMG said:


> Look smart as f.uck mate. Quality shots there.


Got a fair few more, these were the best I think. My vest ones are on here somewhere or first page of my journal

But thanks mate, first one not to take the **** ;-)


----------



## HDU

andyhuggins said:


> NO COMMENT.


What?


----------



## PHMG

HDU said:


> Got a fair few more, these were the best I think. My vest ones are on here somewhere or first page of my journal
> 
> But thanks mate, first one not to take the **** ;-)


Lol. People will always take the pis.s. But remember, if someone goes out of their way to say negative things about you, it says more about them as a person than it does about you. Embrace that s.hit.

Except for banzi, cos he's old as f.uck and got no idea about fashion.


----------



## PHMG

HDU said:


> What?


I think he's turned on mate but doesn't know how to express it in words.....


----------



## HDU

PHMG said:


> Lol. People will always take the pis.s. But remember, if someone goes out of their way to say negative things about you, it says more about them as a person than it does about you. Embrace that s.hit.
> 
> Except for banzi, cos he's old as f.uck and got no idea about fashion.


True say mate, true. Good words!

And haha! Another shoot on Sunday let's see what brings.


----------



## PHMG

HDU said:


> True say mate, true. Good words!
> 
> And haha! Another shoot on Sunday let's see what brings.


I got one on monday. 9 fuc.king photographers there! Better shift some fat in the next 2 days


----------



## Dan94

HDU said:


> Not bodybuilding related but others from the shoot.


Looking smart


----------



## Wallace86

So il be 2 weeks out on Sunday haven't really put a picture of legs up never been happy with them and then today I feel happy with my progress. Starting to get the detail and next week and a bit il fine tune them to bring the best package I can bring for first show.


----------



## b0t13

Some good pics in here, although I have to mention if anyone that doesn't lift has a look at the comments etc here it does look full ****, we all know what we're looking at and how it's good,

But the real world fatties just see loads of half naked people and other guys saying they look good lol


----------



## banzi

b0t13 said:


> Some good pics in here, although I have to mention if anyone that doesn't lift has a look at the comments etc here it does look full ****, we all know what we're looking at and how it's good,
> 
> *But the real world fatties just see loads of half naked people and other guys saying they look good lol*


And fat peoples opinions matter because.......


----------



## simonthepieman

banzi said:


> View attachment 169653
> 
> 
> Looking good mate.


not sure who that is lol


----------



## banzi

PHMG said:


> Lol. People will always take the pis.s. But remember, if someone goes out of their way to say negative things about you, it says more about them as a person than it does about you. Embrace that s.hit.
> 
> Except for banzi, cos he's old as f.uck and got no idea about fashion.


Fashion?

That jacket might be fashionable on a slim guy, on anyone with muscle it just looks ridiculous.


----------



## PHMG

banzi said:


> Fashion?
> 
> That jacket might be fashionable on a slim guy, on anyone with muscle it just looks ridiculous.


Bet you anymore HDU could have his pick of the girls .....or guys  if single on a night out in that jacket.

Don't get me wrong, I wouldnt wear it cos I wear jeans, boots and a t-shirt, but it's "the look" nowadays.

....an @HDU thank banzi for the compliment on your muscle


----------



## Skye666

HDU said:


> Got a fair few more, these were the best I think. My vest ones are on here somewhere or first page of my journal
> 
> But thanks mate, first one not to take the **** ;-)


They are ALL very nice ..no....very very very nice :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> They are ALL very nice ..no....very very very nice 1:


Case closed @banzi


----------



## banzi

PHMG said:


> Bet you anymore HDU could have his pick of the girls .....or guys  if single on a night out in that jacket.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I wouldnt wear it cos I wear jeans, boots and a t-shirt, but it's "the look" nowadays.
> 
> ....an @HDU thank banzi for the compliment on your muscle


Lol, hes a good looking guy, the jacket has nothing to do with it, put that jacket on this guy


----------



## PHMG

banzi said:


> Lol, hes a good looking guy, the jacket has nothing to do with it, put that jacket on this guy
> 
> View attachment 169770


That guy is always going to be f.ucked....or not as the case maybe.


----------



## Skye666

PHMG said:


> Case closed @banzi


Whaaaaaaaa?? They were nice...and I liked bonzo's legs too ...and I liked ur pics...I like everyone's im kind.


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> Whaaaaaaaa?? They were nice...and I liked bonzo's legs too ...and I liked ur pics...I like everyone's im kind.


Read back about 10 posts.

You can be our snapshot of what modern women like fashion wise.

Am I right in saying the jacket is a good look.

Is banzi right in saying it's not for guys with muscle?


----------



## banzi

PHMG said:


> Case closed @banzi


One desperate middle aged woman (no offence sky) doesnt close a thread.


----------



## PHMG

banzi said:


> One desperate middle aged woman (no offence sky) doesnt close a thread.


 

"No offence sky" hahaha. Don't worry mate, there is no way any female could find such a delicate tag offensive. Brilliant.


----------



## Skye666

PHMG said:


> Read back about 10 posts.
> 
> You can be our snapshot of what modern women like fashion wise.
> 
> Am I right in saying the jacket is a good look.
> 
> Is banzi right in saying it's not for guys with muscle?


Yes it's a good look ..bonzo can't get away with it though ...that's why he don't like it.


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> Yes it's a good look ..bonzo can't get away with it though ...that's why he don't like it.


Ohhhhhhhh hell no, she's done you there @banzi


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> One desperate middle aged woman (no offence sky) doesnt close a thread.


Lol desperate?? ...jeez if I'm a desperate woman I'm on the wrong forum...I'm ok with middle aged though... :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Yes it's a good look ..bonzo can't get away with it though ...that's why he don't like it.


Lol, why would anyone want to walk around with their suit jacket bulging at the seams, it just cries out "look at me , aren't I big"

Its like guys with spray on t-shirts.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Lol, why would anyone want to walk around with their suit jacket bulging at the seams, it just cries out "look at me , aren't I big"
> 
> Its like guys with spray on t-shirts.


Is it not just 'fitted' though as opposed to bulging at the seams?


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Is it not just 'fitted' though as opposed to bulging at the seams?


no it isnt, jeez guy couldnt fasten his shoelace with that jacket on.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> no it isnt, jeez guy couldnt fasten his shoelace with that jacket on.


Ur legs are big so I bet they show what ever u wear ..can u bend down in ya jeans ..unless ur still getting them 80s baggies out :lol:


----------



## Abc987

Skye666 said:


> Ur legs are big so I bet they show what ever u wear ..can u bend down in ya jeans ..unless ur still getting them 80s baggies out :lol:


Did you not know 99% of ukms legs are too big for jeans.

Apparently some are having trouble fitting in the bath

And buying cars with sports seats


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> Did you not know 99% of ukms legs are too big for jeans.
> 
> Apparently some are having trouble fitting in the bath
> 
> And buying cars with sports seats




Never understood this, buy bigger jeans, wear a belt.


----------



## Abc987

PHMG said:


> Never understood this, buy bigger jeans, wear a belt.


Exactly. Think some people just need to give themselves a little ego boost


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> Lol desperate?? ...jeez if I'm a desperate woman I'm on the wrong forum...I'm ok with middle aged though...1:


If it's an consolation Skye, I'd pay for your taxi home after we'd finished.


----------



## PHMG

Abc987 said:


> Exactly. Think some people just need to give themselves a little ego boost


Either that or they are trying to wear skinny jeans???


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Ur legs are big so I bet they show what ever u wear ..can u bend down in ya jeans ..unless ur still getting them 80s baggies out :lol:


My legs are not big, I wear regular 34 waist trousers, I dont look like a fat woman in joggers.

Jeans wise i like a loose fit.


----------



## Skye666

PHMG said:


> If it's an consolation Skye, I'd pay for your taxi home after we'd finished.


Are u serious... I don't go home.. I watch u while u sleep, I wait for breakfast in bed, I talk about marriage and children, I tell u my friend lives near ur mum... And that's before we start ..no taxi required


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> My legs are not big, I wear regular 34 waist trousers, I dont look like a fat woman in joggers.
> 
> Jeans wise i like a loose fit.


Huh? Yh they are..If that pic was of ur legs then they are. Loose fit :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> Are u serious... I don't go home.. I watch u while u sleep, I wait for breakfast in bed, I talk about marriage and children, I tell u my friend lives near ur mum... And that's before we start ..no taxi required


Ohhhh....errrrmmm. somethings come up. My schedule is full.


----------



## skipper1987

QPRsteve13 said:


> Last week of pct, feel like absolute pants but still working hard.
> 
> Appetite has been low and I feel drained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pumped up chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During my break I wanna try cut bf down in prep for my holiday cycle which will start at beginning of July all being well


What's all them stains running down your mirror??? Lol


----------



## skipper1987

Before my cut





After

Roughly 8 weeks

Used

Dnp

T3

Winstrol


----------



## sgtsniff

Cheeky ab shot this afternoon







still a way to go like..


----------



## naturalun

sgtsniff said:


> Cheeky ab shot this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a way to go like..


Where u living at Bro? What's with the hat. Sun's been shining mate.


----------



## sgtsniff

naturalun said:


> Where u living at Bro? What's with the hat. Sun's been shining mate.


Nah mate it was freezing in Manchester and ****ing down. I'd been out with the dog.


----------



## QPRsteve13

skipper1987 said:


> What's all them stains running down your mirror??? Lol


Had a oil burner explode all over it hahaha


----------



## HDU

Preview of today's studio shoot

& thanks Skye as always you look a solid 10/10 @Skye666

@PHMG haha thanks

@banzi thanks for the compliment


----------



## achilles88

HDU said:


> Preview of today's studio shoot
> 
> & thanks Skye as always you look a solid 10/10 @Skye666
> 
> @PHMG haha thanks
> 
> @banzi thanks for the compliment


Got a young Tyson look to u in that pic mate


----------



## Skye666

HDU said:


> Preview of today's studio shoot
> 
> & thanks Skye as always you look a solid 10/10 @Skye666
> 
> @PHMG haha thanks
> 
> @banzi thanks for the compliment


Ur welcome ..and thanks...hold on....where's my haters at that call me crusty, old and washed up..u see that A SOLID 10/10 SOLID!!! SOLID I TELL U. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skye666

achilles88 said:


> Got a young Tyson look to u in that pic mate


No Tyson is ugly.


----------



## HDU

Skye666 said:


> Ur welcome ..and thanks...hold on....where's my haters at that call me crusty, old and washed up..u see that A SOLID 10/10 SOLID!!! SOLID I TELL U. :lol: :lol:


Defiantly a bang on SOLID 10


----------



## 1manarmy

Taken yesterday 4 weeks out from my first ukbff show


----------



## Frost_uk

Been back at the gym since start of Feb 2015, this was taken last week :whistling:


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> One desperate middle aged woman (no offence sky) doesnt close a thread.


I think he looks dapper @HDU

Im not middle ages nor am i desperate :tongue:


----------



## A1243R

Practising the Lat Spread.... Practice makes Perfect eyy :thumb: Back is stating to slowly improve though! :001_tt2:


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> I think he looks dapper @HDU
> 
> Im not middle ages nor am i desperate :tongue:


Dapper?

A suit jacket that tight says "desperate" to me.

Much better to dress down in a more casual loose fitting jacket.

Leave something to the imagination, a nice surprise when the wrapper comes off.


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> Dapper?
> 
> A suit jacket that tight says "desperate" to me.
> 
> Much better to dress down in a more casual loose fitting jacket.
> 
> Leave something to the imagination, a nice surprise when the wrapper comes off.


Gotta disagree with you there. Chances are if you're in a big baggy oversized jacket no one will be interested in un wrapping you

Your old though and times have changed. Fashion now is to wear fitted clothes but each to there own.


----------



## A1243R

Abc987 said:


> Gotta disagree with you there. Chances are if you're in a big baggy oversized jacket no one will be interested in un wrapping you
> 
> Your old though and times have changed. Fashion now is to wear fitted clothes but each to there own.


I completely agree with @banzi in that young lads clothes are to tight, I wear a suit to work everyday (Im 20) and I get it fitted but not stupidly tight so it looks smart. I see some young lads these days that ca barely sit there in the suit because its so tight, they also look like the don't even lift :thumb:

But then I agree that fashion has changed and it is now the norm to almost wear clothes which are to small and ****'ing uncomfortable haha! You are also correct in that girls follow the fashion so if you look different they don't like it :gun_bandana:


----------



## scot-ish

Abc987 said:


> Gotta disagree with you there. Chances are if you're in a big baggy oversized jacket no one will be interested in un wrapping you
> 
> Your old though and times have changed. Fashion now is to wear fitted clothes but each to there own.


this is true, thats why i got fat and started wearing extra small clothes. the bisshheesss love it.


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> Gotta disagree with you there. Chances are if you're in a big baggy oversized jacket no one will be interested in un wrapping you
> 
> Your old though and times have changed. *Fashion now is to wear fitted clothes but each to there own*.


There is a term called "tailored" look it up, thats how a jacket should look.

Bursting at the seams is ludicrous and just makes the wearer look like a desperado.


----------



## AndyWaller

banzi said:


> There is a term called "tailored" look it up, thats how a jacket should look.
> 
> Bursting at the seams is ludicrous and just makes the wearer look like a desperado.


Less desperado, more it just doesn't fit you...


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> There is a term called "tailored" look it up, thats how a jacket should look.
> 
> Bursting at the seams is ludicrous and just makes the wearer look like a desperado.


As I said though each to there own.

Dunno when the last time you went shopping but they do a variety of fits to suit all

Including fitted/slim fit

Tailored

Regular etc.

We all like different things, what one man thinks look good another would think looks shvt.

Vanity makes us us and is why most of us take gear and train. I for one like to feel smart in clothes too


----------



## Smitch

banzi said:


> Dapper?
> 
> A suit jacket that tight says "desperate" to me.
> 
> Much better to dress down in a more casual loose fitting jacket.
> 
> Leave something to the imagination, a nice surprise when the wrapper comes off.


You should see some of the suits that young lads wear in the City, they seem to get confused between 'too small' and 'fitted'.


----------



## PHMG

Photo from the shoot today. Just a quick mess about one whilst we were sorting equipment and photographers arriving. Proper ones won't be ready for a few weeks.


----------



## MRSTRONG

PHMG said:


> Photo from the shoot today. Just a quick mess about one whilst we were sorting equipment and photographers arriving. Proper ones won't be ready for a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 169833


are you wearing eyeliner ?


----------



## PHMG

MRSTRONG said:


> are you wearing eyeliner ?


 I get this all the time. No lol. I have stupidly long eyelashes.


----------



## FelonE1

I wear fitted t-shirts


----------



## Archaic

I always wear tight tops, but when see anybody else do it I just think 'toss pot..' - Double standards FTW!


----------



## Skye666

PHMG said:


> Photo from the shoot today. Just a quick mess about one whilst we were sorting equipment and photographers arriving. Proper ones won't be ready for a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 169833


Jacket too tight IMO :lol:


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> I wear fitted t-shirts


With 6% bf written on it?


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> As I said though each to there own.
> 
> Dunno when the last time you went shopping but they do a variety of fits to suit all
> 
> Including fitted/slim fit
> 
> Tailored
> 
> Regular etc.
> 
> We all like different things, what one man thinks look good another would think looks shvt.
> 
> Vanity makes us us and is why most of us take gear and train. I for one like to feel smart in clothes too


" dunno when u last went shopping"... He's only 38 u kno


----------



## Abc987

Skye666 said:


> " dunno when u last went shopping"... He's only 38 u kno


Well tbf he started a thread the other day about going out and how much he hated being in public and around people

He's got a wedding or 2 coming up that's he's now not going to

If someone asks him for a spot in the gym he says no

And I'm sure he's said that he's pushing 50

Doubt he shops much but if he's happy then what does it matter


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> With 6% bf written on it?


Lol I wish


----------



## FelonE1

Archaic said:


> I always wear tight tops, but when see anybody else do it I just think 'toss pot..' - Double standards FTW!


Lol exactly that. Was walking through town in a fitted t-shirt and see a group

of lads in tight tops and thought w4nkers lol


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> Well tbf he started a thread the other day about going out and how much he hated being in public and around people
> 
> He's got a wedding or 2 coming up that's he's now not going to
> 
> If someone asks him for a spot in the gym he says no
> 
> And I'm sure he's said that he's pushing 50
> 
> Doubt he shops much but if he's happy then what does it matter


Hahahaha ..yh I know right misery guts eh.... Ok maybe he's pushing 50 but looks 38 I might have got mixed up coz u see I'm in my 40s so I get confused!!! He's still a miserable git though eh.


----------



## EpicSquats

I walk round town with my y-fronts over my trousers like superman, because I'm fvcking hard.


----------



## Abc987

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha ..yh I know right misery guts eh.... Ok maybe he's pushing 50 but looks 38 I might have got mixed up coz u see I'm in my 40s so I get confused!!! He's still a miserable git though eh.


Don't look a day over 25 ;-)


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> Don't look a day over 25 ;-)


I'm sure bonzo will thank u for thinking that about him


----------



## FelonE1

EpicSquats said:


> I walk round town with my French knickers over my leggings like a bender, because I'm a fvcking ****.


Ok then


----------



## EpicSquats

FelonE said:


> Ok then


That's slander, I'm phoning my lawyer.


----------



## FelonE1

EpicSquats said:


> That's slander, I'm phoning my boyfriend .


Ok lol


----------



## EpicSquats

FelonE said:


> Ok lol


You dirty cvnt, lol.


----------



## FelonE1

EpicSquats said:


> You dirty cvnt, lol.


Lol sorry couldn't resist


----------



## musclemate

Updated back shot... Hopefully not to bad for an old git of 46?


----------



## 31205

My attempt at abs!! Need some colour, I know!



And one from gym... Need a different pose, I know!!


----------



## Abc987

sen said:


> My attempt at abs!! Need some colour, I know!
> 
> View attachment 169866
> 
> 
> And one from gym... Need a different pose, I know!!
> 
> View attachment 169867


Looking good mate. What you been running?


----------



## PHMG

Sat on a log thinking about my next meal.


----------



## 31205

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. What you been running?


Thank you.

First 7 weeks did 500 test e a week, 50mg winstrol ed then changed to 250 test e, 100 winstrol and added 400mg tren e. Dunno why I added the tren, just had a bottle left over so thought why not.

Diet finishes next Thursday.


----------



## 31205

PHMG said:


> Sat on a log thinking about my next meal.
> 
> View attachment 169868


Wondering what the **** is coming over the horizon.... Oh it's your traps!!


----------



## QPRsteve13

sen said:


> My attempt at abs!! Need some colour, I know!
> 
> View attachment 169866
> 
> 
> And one from gym... Need a different pose, I know!!
> 
> View attachment 169867


Looking huge brother!


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## richardrahl

sen said:


> My attempt at abs!! Need some colour, I know!
> 
> View attachment 169866
> 
> 
> And one from gym... Need a different pose, I know!!
> 
> View attachment 169867


Looking top notch, lads.

Just off to start a whip-round thread to get @sen some MT2. Fcuking whiter than Casper! :laugh:


----------



## 31205

richardrahl said:


> Looking top notch, lads.
> 
> Just off to start a whip-round thread to get @sen some MT2. Fcuking whiter than Casper! :laugh:


I need it mate! Gonna look a right tit on holiday!


----------



## 31205

QPRsteve13 said:


> Looking huge brother!


Thanks mate!


----------



## richardrahl

sen said:


> I need it mate! Gonna look a right tit on holiday!


Nice little load up before you go and you'll look awesome a few days in. :thumbup1: You'll turn some heads, fella. Fair play too, you've put the work in.


----------



## PHMG




----------



## Kristina

Some behind the scenes and a little screenshot of a recent job (shooting video from a few days ago...)


----------



## spudsy

Kristina said:


> Some behind the scenes and a little screenshot of a recent job (shooting video from a few days ago...)


Looking great now Kristina, avi pics especially..... when is your comp ??


----------



## Kristina

spudsy said:


> Looking great now Kristina, avi pics especially..... when is your comp ??


Cheers! 2 weeks out now.


----------



## Stephen9069

Kristina said:


> Cheers! 2 weeks out now.


Good luck with your comp


----------



## spudsy

Kristina said:


> Cheers! 2 weeks out now.


Crunch time now then, I reckon you'll smash it !! :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman

after 14 hours of airport and as aeroplane food


----------



## 31205

Kristina said:


> Some behind the scenes and a little screenshot of a recent job (shooting video from a few days ago...)


That last pic! Would have that on my bedroom wall!


----------



## banzi




----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


>


looking fat grandad, i think you should try iifym

not srs


----------



## 31205

richardrahl said:


> Nice little load up before you go and you'll look awesome a few days in. :thumbup1: You'll turn some heads, fella. Fair play too, you've put the work in.


Thanks mate. Quite pleased considering its first time I've actually got decent results from gear in ten years! More strict with diet next time and hopefully add some good size before that.


----------



## musclemate

banzi said:


>


Looking great there buddy. It just shows that you can still get decent results in your 40s and 50s. Inspiration mate.. From a fellow 46 year old git. :thumbup1:


----------



## Hoddsy

Trying lean out a bit for my holiday


----------



## beeferberg

Some amazing physiques here now I know why I'm so nervous about putting one up.


----------



## 31205

Hoddsy said:


> Trying lean out a bit for my holiday
> 
> View attachment 169907


Already look lean to me!


----------



## Hoddsy

sen said:


> Already look lean to me!


Thx mate. Just trying to make my abs pop a bit more, never been able to get that low BF

(2 weeks of flu has worked wonders lol)


----------



## richardrahl

beeferberg said:


> Some amazing physiques here now I know why I'm so nervous about putting one up.


Really don't be. There's plenty of encouragement waiting for you on here. :thumbup1:


----------



## Benchbum

banzi said:


> View attachment 169906


awesome!


----------



## banzi

Benchbum said:


> awesome!


cheers

Maybe one last donning of the thong later this year in the over 50s before I finally hang them up.


----------



## p.cullen

HDU said:


> Not bodybuilding related but others from the shoot.


Firstly well done for having the balls to get a shoot done, if you can make money from your appearance then go for it.

Im not gonna mention the fashion sense because thats all down to taste and and some of the older guys wont agree on it where as the younger ones will love it.

What i will say is concentrate on the details....i will pick out some things from the 2 pictures above and you can let me know if you agree or not.

1. the length of your tie is to short, its hanging to one side and the knot is a bit crooked.

2. your collar looks like its got a mind of its own and is doing its own thing, it should look pressed and neat.

3. if your going to wear tight jeans for a shoot make sure you have nothing in your pocket.

Its not so much as criticism as your pictures look good but more constructive and take on board for your next shoot and you pictures will turn out a little better.

A good photo is all about the details, but your photographer should have told you all of the above so hes partially to blame :whistling:


----------



## banzi

p.cullen said:


> Firstly well done for having the balls to get a shoot done, if you can make money from your appearance then go for it.
> 
> Im not gonna mention the fashion sense because thats all down to taste and and some of the older guys wont agree on it where as the younger ones will love it.
> 
> What i will say is concentrate on the details....i will pick out some things from the 2 pictures above and you can let me know if you agree or not.
> 
> 1. the length of your tie is to short, its hanging to one side and the knot is a bit crooked.
> 
> 2. your collar looks like its got a mind of its own and is doing its own thing, it should look pressed and neat.
> 
> *3. if your going to wear tight jeans for a shoot make sure you have nothing in your pocket.*
> 
> Its not so much as criticism as your pictures look good but more constructive and take on board for your next shoot and you pictures will turn out a little better.
> 
> A good photo is all about the details, but your photographer should have told you all of the above so hes partially to blame :whistling:


he may not have anything in his pocket.


----------



## JuggernautJake

brb just being alpha in my armanis haha...

but yea this seems to be a good body comp level for me... if I go any leaner it usually negatively effects my cardio which is not good for MMA/BJJ... this seems to an optimal leanness for me


----------



## A1243R

JuggernautJake said:


> brb just being alpha in my armanis haha...
> 
> but yea this seems to be a good body comp level for me... if I go any leaner it usually negatively effects my cardio which is not good for MMA/BJJ... this seems to an optimal leanness for me


Alpha??? Your wearing briefs not boxers that aint alpha :lol:


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> brb just being alpha in my armanis haha...
> 
> but yea this seems to be a good body comp level for me... if I go any leaner it usually negatively effects my cardio which is not good for MMA/BJJ... this seems to an optimal leanness for me


Did you get a crime number after the burglary?

Looking good mate.


----------



## JuggernautJake

ajguy1243 said:


> Alpha??? Your wearing briefs not boxers that aint alpha :lol:




haters gon hate


----------



## banzi

JuggernautJake said:


> View attachment 169927
> 
> 
> haters gon hate


his are filled out.


----------



## A1243R

JuggernautJake said:


> View attachment 169927
> 
> 
> haters gon hate


David Beckham gets away with it :lol: looking good though mate, sort of physique one of my mates whos a boxer is aiming for, whats your cycle history like? how tall are you?


----------



## JuggernautJake

banzi said:


> his are filled out.


haha I know, think he has actually confirmed he used socks in one of his books


----------



## JuggernautJake

ajguy1243 said:


> David Beckham gets away with it :lol: looking good though mate, sort of physique one of my mates whos a boxer is aiming for, whats your cycle history like? how tall are you?


agreed, not saying I'm as alpha as david, but we have bars we set for our selves no 

sweet man, I do boxing too (but I'm mainly a grappler) and its critical I keep a functional physique... I love bodybuilding tho and you can absolutley combine combat sports with bodybuilding imo if you keep it functional

but cycle history is 250 mg test e for 10 weeks...did 1 cycle last year and currently doing one now.... and height is 5 ft 7 and a half....THE HALF COUNTS ALRIGHT?!

I have been much leaner in the past but I gassed out in the warm up for class lol, just so hungry and no energy when your sub 8%... for me anyway

I'm all show and no go at that point


----------



## A1243R

JuggernautJake said:


> agreed, not saying I'm as alpha as david, but we have bars we set for our selves no
> 
> sweet man, I do boxing too (but I'm mainly a grappler) and its critical I keep a functional physique... I love bodybuilding tho and you can absolutley combine combat sports with bodybuilding imo if you keep it functional
> 
> but cycle history is 250 mg test e for 10 weeks...did 1 cycle last year and currently doing one now.... and height is 5 ft 7 and a half....THE HALF COUNTS ALRIGHT?!


 :lol:

Ok mate sound, hes just starting a cycle with me of 500mg Test E and probably throw Stanavar in at the end....

Oh ey mate im 5ft 8 and a half and I always make sure I mention the half :thumb:


----------



## p.cullen

banzi said:


> he may not have anything in his pocket.


if he has nothing in his pocket then i would be wearing tight jeans and small shorts everyday


----------



## banzi

First picture 17/03 second 15/04

around 17lb weight loss

about 20 days diet in total.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Needs more ladle!


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> First picture 17/03 second 15/04
> 
> around 17lb weight loss
> 
> about 20 days diet in total.
> 
> View attachment 169942


Much more definition and The guns are looking much more vascular. Nice work


----------



## simonthepieman

banzi said:


> View attachment 169906


that leg serpation is fooking impressive. good work chap

the rest is alright too


----------



## simonthepieman

banzi said:


> First picture 17/03 second 15/04
> 
> around 17lb weight loss
> 
> about 20 days diet in total.
> 
> View attachment 169942


proof that food avoidance doesn't work..........................errrrr no wait, it does if you want to make significant changes within a tight time peroid


----------



## FelonE1

Just started a 4 week cut today


----------



## ashleyp

fat mode. cut started beginning of this week! type 1 diabetic so no gear for me unfortunately!


----------



## 31205

ashleyp said:


> View attachment 169962
> 
> 
> fat mode. cut started beginning of this week! type 1 diabetic so no gear for me unfortunately!


Won't be able to see those cuts with all that ink!


----------



## 31205

banzi said:


> First picture 17/03 second 15/04
> 
> around 17lb weight loss
> 
> about 20 days diet in total.
> 
> View attachment 169942


Awesome!


----------



## Kristina

Alanricksnape said:


> Needs more ladle!


I acknowledge the genius of your post. :lol:


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> I acknowledge the genius of your post. :lol:


Lol, I thought to was a typo, (ladies)

I get it now.


----------



## A1243R

Pre Start pictures prior to first cycle of Test E (Jabbed after the photo) - Going to be running a 12/14 week cycle, doing a little cut at the start to get the abs out (low carbs for 2/3 weeks) and then transfer into a lean bulk.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Kristina said:


> I acknowledge the genius of your post. :lol:


That's a relief, I thought the pat on the back and high five I gave myself afterwards would be the only congrats I got. :clap:


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> Just started a 4 week cut today


You're such a bloody yo-yo dieter :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

> You're such a bloody yo-yo dieter


I always planned to cut at the end of my blast mate


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> I always planned to cut at the end of my blast mate


:laugh: I know mate, just teasing :wink: Gonna be throwing in mini cuts here and there myself tbf, not a bad way to go when cycling :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU

p.cullen said:


> Firstly well done for having the balls to get a shoot done, if you can make money from your appearance then go for it.
> 
> Im not gonna mention the fashion sense because thats all down to taste and and some of the older guys wont agree on it where as the younger ones will love it.
> 
> What i will say is concentrate on the details....i will pick out some things from the 2 pictures above and you can let me know if you agree or not.
> 
> 1. the length of your tie is to short, its hanging to one side and the knot is a bit crooked.
> 
> 2. your collar looks like its got a mind of its own and is doing its own thing, it should look pressed and neat.
> 
> 3. if your going to wear tight jeans for a shoot make sure you have nothing in your pocket.
> 
> Its not so much as criticism as your pictures look good but more constructive and take on board for your next shoot and you pictures will turn out a little better.
> 
> A good photo is all about the details, but your photographer should have told you all of the above so hes partially to blame :whistling:


Hi mate thanks for your feedback much greatly appreciated.

The fashion sense - bitches love it haha

Anyways

Yeah I agree with you on all those points but I think I mentioned it before that..

1- it was a 'practice' shoot with my mate who's doing alevel photography so the shoot was free so why not?

2- yes the Jean issue I forgot lol

I've had the professional ones done at a studio on Sunday with a photographer and still waiting back on photos.. He's sent 2 previews so far



















Still got about 15 more photos to come he's still sorting them out.


----------



## FelonE1

I said:


> I know mate' date= just teasing :wink: Gonna be throwing in mini cuts here and there myself tbf, not a bad way to go when cycling 1:


Easier than having to drag them out eh lol quick cut and back in the game


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> Easier than having to drag them out eh lol quick cut and back in the game


Exactly fella. After my DNP plan went to pot (responded badly to it, gave me a fever, so jacked it in after a couple of days) I've decided to end this cut at about 10-12%, should be there in a couple of weeks. Then using T3 whilst bulking keeps the fat gain at bay anyway so should retain bodyfat levels, mini cut here and there and I should gradually get leaner and leaner :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

I said:


> Exactly fella. After my DNP plan went to pot (responded badly to it' date=' gave me a fever, so jacked it in after a couple of days) I've decided to end this cut at about 10-12%, should be there in a couple of weeks. Then using T3 whilst bulking keeps the fat gain at bay anyway so should retain bodyfat levels, mini cut here and there and I should gradually get leaner and leaner [emoji106']1:


That's the one mate. Get to a decent bf and bulk/cut so you're never too far off that bf. My days of just stuffing my face and getting proper fat on a bulk are over.

I like being fairly lean and pay a lot more attention to my bf levels now so I don't get carried away.


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> That's the one mate. Get to a decent bf and bulk/cut so you're never too far off that bf. My days of just stuffing my face and getting proper fat on a bulk are over.
> 
> I like being fairly lean and pay a lot more attention to my bf levels now so I don't get carried away.


Yeah I came to realise it's a bit pointless allowing the extra fat gain after a certain point. A bit of fat gain is inevitable unless you use certain drugs, but if you're gaining fat weight faster than you're gaining muscular weight then you're eating too much, no extra muscle is being built from the excess calories so it's pointless.


----------



## FelonE1

I said:


> Yeah I came to realise it's a bit pointless allowing the extra fat gain after a certain point. A bit of fat gain is inevitable unless you use certain drugs' date=' but if you're gaining fat weight faster than you're gaining muscular weight then you're eating too much, no extra muscle is being built from the excess calories so it's pointless.[/quote']
> 
> Same mate. Can be too easy to chase scale weight.


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> Same mate. Can be too easy to chase scale weight.


I remember the first time I hit 200lbs on the scales, I knew I was starting to become a bit of a fat ****er but the novelty of becoming a 200+ lb'er had me happy in the pants  Not at all bothered about what the scales say these days, all about dat mirror :wink:


----------



## FelonE1

I said:


> I remember the first time I hit 200lbs on the scales' date=' I knew I was starting to become a bit of a fat ****er but the novelty of becoming a 200+ lb'er had me happy in the pants  Not at all bothered about what the scales say these days, all about dat mirror :wink:


I bulked for about a year and a half when I first started training (natty). Went from about 10stone to 15stone lol got fat as fvck. When I cut I ended up at 13stone @10-12bf.


----------



## Skye666

HDU said:


> Hi mate thanks for your feedback much greatly appreciated.
> 
> The fashion sense - bitches love it haha
> 
> Anyways
> 
> Yeah I agree with you on all those points but I think I mentioned it before that..
> 
> 1- it was a 'practice' shoot with my mate who's doing alevel photography so the shoot was free so why not?
> 
> 2- yes the Jean issue I forgot lol
> 
> I've had the professional ones done at a studio on Sunday with a photographer and still waiting back on photos.. He's sent 2 previews so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got about 15 more photos to come he's still sorting them out.


Still a jean issue but without the jeans I...can...see...something...in ....ur ....pocket  .


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> I bulked for about a year and a half when I first started training (natty). Went from about 10stone to 15stone lol got fat as fvck. When I cut I ended up at 13stone @10-12bf.


:laugh: I remember when I hit 15 stone and I was standing on the scales thinking "Well, when I first started lifting I decided I wanted to be 15 stone, and now I'm here... but the composition of this 15 stone displeases me..." :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

I said:


> I remember when I hit 15 stone and I was standing on the scales thinking "Well' date= when I first started lifting I decided I wanted to be 15 stone, and now I'm here... but the composition of this 15 stone displeases me..."


You can look very different at the same weight for sure.


----------



## Rick89

dieting, losing a consistent 2 pound a week but got a LONG way to go yet

running on 2600-2800 cals, 1ml prop EOD and just got some baltic para so adding 3 amps a week in the mix


----------



## Benchbum

Five days in to keto.

Zero

Carbs, not even trace from veg, using a greens sup and fibre sup to avoid any possibly ups in blood sugar... Doesn't show on pics but chest starting to look thin... Can see webs of veins in brint light.. Carbing up wednesday to see where I'm at


----------



## Rick89

Crazy mate


----------



## A1243R

Benchbum said:


> Five days in to keto.
> 
> Zero
> 
> Carbs, not even trace from veg, using a greens sup and fibre sup to avoid any possibly ups in blood sugar... Doesn't show on pics but chest starting to look thin... Can see webs of veins in brint light.. Carbing up wednesday to see where I'm at


What fibre sups you using mate?


----------



## bail

Benchbum said:


> Five days in to keto.
> 
> Zero
> 
> Carbs, not even trace from veg, using a greens sup and fibre sup to avoid any possibly ups in blood sugar... Doesn't show on pics but chest starting to look thin... Can see webs of veins in brint light.. Carbing up wednesday to see where I'm at


Looking awesome

Zero carb is v effective way to diet

Clearly

Also I find a lot easier to follow


----------



## Benchbum

ajguy1243 said:


> What fibre sups you using mate?


Physillum husk 10g a day

Hitting around 3k cal

Hunger quite tolerable but lethargy epic


----------



## scot-ish

Benchbum said:


> Physillum husk 10g a day
> 
> Hitting around 3k cal
> 
> Hunger quite tolerable but lethargy epic


are you using ECA or any caffeine for energy?


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> his are filled out.


With socks haha


----------



## Benchbum

scot-ish said:


> are you using ECA or any caffeine for energy?


Nah I try to DVD them for the gym (just caffein)

So far my sessions are still decent


----------



## HDU




----------



## Heavyassweights

HDU said:


>


 @banzi

how would you describe this young fella?


----------



## Archaic

@HDU, how much you spent on having these photos taken and what is the end game? You making a portfolio for model agencies?

Look good, but bit gay for a hetero BB site. (Well, mainly hetero.. I reckon these a few closet brown pluggers here)


----------



## naturalun

Don't ask... Fine I'll tell... Was roasting after gym and didn't wanna get in car all sweaty forgot my towel to put on seat so I ate post workout outside and I opened phone to message my missus but opened camera and thought it's my destiny to take a photo right now.

And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## HDU

Archaic said:


> @HDU, how much you spent on having these photos taken and what is the end game? You making a portfolio for model agencies?
> 
> Look good, but bit gay for a hetero BB site. (Well, mainly hetero.. I reckon these a few closet brown pluggers here)


First shoot was free, second one was £30 towards studio costs. Yeah I'm waiting to make a portfolio for model agencies

And thanks mate aha!


----------



## Yes

HDU said:


> First shoot was free, second one was £30 towards studio costs. Yeah I'm waiting to make a portfolio for model agencies
> 
> And thanks mate aha!


You want to be a model? What kind?


----------



## HDU

Yes said:


> You want to be a model? What kind?


Whatever comes forward to be honest


----------



## Yes

HDU said:


> Whatever comes forward to be honest


It's very hard to get into mate, but good luck.


----------



## HDU

Yes said:


> It's very hard to get into mate, but good luck.


I'm aware haha! But thanks mate see what brings b


----------



## banzi

Heavyassweights said:


> @banzi
> 
> how would you describe this young fella?


looks better without the tight jacket.

Kid has potential, got to learn to roll with the punches a bit though


----------



## Wallace86

So here's one with the trunks on been giving it my all last few weeks to tighten up and do what I can, been a great journey and it's just the start of the season IBFA (next Sunday first timers) UKBFF (May 24th Under 80s) by the time UKBFF comes along il be way better conditioned. Legs are coming along nicely still improvement to be done but I no that..... Back needs to come up a little again I'm aware of that. But we all start the road somewhere it's knowing what needs done and coming away using the knowledge learned and making it happen.


----------



## ah24

Wallace86 said:


> So here's one with the trunks on been giving it my all last few weeks to tighten up and do what I can, been a great journey and it's just the start of the season IBFA (next Sunday first timers) UKBFF (May 24th Under 80s) by the time UKBFF comes along il be way better conditioned. Legs are coming along nicely still improvement to be done but I no that..... *Back needs to come up a little again I'm aware of that. But we all start the road somewhere it's knowing what needs done and coming away using the knowledge learned and making it happen.*
> 
> View attachment 170189


Along with the help of others :whistling: :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy

From 4 weeks out of this prep to 3 weeks out


----------



## Wallace86

ah24 said:


> Along with the help of others :whistling: :lol:


Let's get it done boss.


----------



## White Lines

Wallace86 said:


> So here's one with the trunks on been giving it my all last few weeks to tighten up and do what I can, been a great journey and it's just the start of the season IBFA (next Sunday first timers) UKBFF (May 24th Under 80s) by the time UKBFF comes along il be way better conditioned. Legs are coming along nicely still improvement to be done but I no that..... Back needs to come up a little again I'm aware of that. But we all start the road somewhere it's knowing what needs done and coming away using the knowledge learned and making it happen.
> 
> View attachment 170189


Good luck pal, showing support for a fellow Scottish lad


----------



## Snake

Yes said:


> It's very hard to get into mate, but good luck.


Translation: he thinks you have no chance


----------



## Wallace86

White Lines said:


> Good luck pal, showing support for a fellow Scottish lad


Cheers mate


----------



## sgtsniff

Back shot from Saturday morning


----------



## 31205

Diet finishes today. 11 stone 13 was weight this morning.

Fairly happy with end result but could have been loads better.


----------



## MRSTRONG

one for the beard lovers :lol:


----------



## Cojocaru

MRSTRONG said:


> one for the beard lovers :lol:
> 
> View attachment 170380


You crazy [email protected], 

Beards coming on great, u look like Ragnar lothbrok


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cojocaru said:


> You crazy [email protected],
> 
> Beards coming on great, u look like Ragnar lothbrok


still waiting to hear about my casting but they did have a few thousand audition lol

few from film awards i went to sunday


----------



## MRSTRONG

ddddn said:


> Your boyfriend will love that.


not as much as your mum does


----------



## TELBOR

sen said:


> Diet finishes today. 11 stone 13 was weight this morning.
> 
> Fairly happy with end result but could have been loads better.
> 
> View attachment 170345
> 
> 
> View attachment 170349
> 
> 
> View attachment 170350


Brilliant work mate!! 

Just need @MRSTRONG's beard to complete the look lol


----------



## Cojocaru

MRSTRONG said:


> still waiting to hear about my casting but they did have a few thousand audition lol
> 
> few from film awards i went to sunday
> 
> View attachment 170381
> View attachment 170382
> View attachment 170383


That's the trouble, fingers crossed something comes of it, would be awesome if that letter arrives.


----------



## Sharpy76

MRSTRONG said:


> still waiting to hear about my casting but they did have a few thousand audition lol
> 
> few from film awards i went to sunday
> 
> View attachment 170381
> View attachment 170382
> View attachment 170383


Good luck!

Isn't that Steve Collins?

Nice errrr beard, not sure about the spread eagle shot though, felt wrong liking it so didn't bother:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

sen said:


> Diet finishes today. 11 stone 13 was weight this morning.
> 
> Fairly happy with end result but could have been loads better.
> 
> View attachment 170345
> 
> 
> View attachment 170349
> 
> 
> View attachment 170350


Great work mate, look in cracking shape!!

11st 13lb?!?!? are you a fooking hobbit lol?!

Look MUCH heavier tbh.


----------



## QPRsteve13

sen said:


> Diet finishes today. 11 stone 13 was weight this morning.
> 
> Fairly happy with end result but could have been loads better.
> 
> View attachment 170345
> 
> 
> View attachment 170349
> 
> 
> View attachment 170350


11st 13? Look huge for that weight


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Isn't that Steve Collins?
> 
> Nice errrr beard, not sure about the spread eagle shot though, felt wrong liking it so didn't bother:lol:


cheers :thumbup1:

haha understandably so :lol:

yeah steve collins was the guest at the awards also did an interview with him and col wood about M-M-M-A (video below) also about the prize fighting championships which has me fighting davey joyce 30th may 1oz gloves practically bareknuckle boxing .

M-M-M-A (modified mixed martial arts) trailer for the documentary which won best new comer at the awards do sunday .


----------



## Varg

Cojocaru said:


> You crazy [email protected],
> 
> Beards coming on great, u look like Ragnar lothbrok


lol, was gonna say the same.

Viking power!


----------



## FelonE1

Today before gym


----------



## Kristina

... been too scared to post this but fukc it! Shoot from this Sunday... one week out before the stage ahhhh!!! :w00t:


----------



## Yes

@Kristina

Similiar to the bodybuilding.com shoots they did a while back.


----------



## musclemate

Kristina said:


> ... been too scared to post this but fukc it! Shoot from this Sunday... one week out before the stage ahhhh!!! :w00t:


Statuesque and graceful :innocent:

Great condition too!


----------



## Varg

Kristina said:


> ... been too scared to post this but fukc it! Shoot from this Sunday... one week out before the stage ahhhh!!! :w00t:




PS. Great physique!


----------



## Gary29

@Kristina, looking great, well done.


----------



## stumpytiny




----------



## beeferberg

@Kristina absolutely beautiful great physique.


----------



## 31205

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant work mate!!
> 
> Just need @MRSTRONG's beard to complete the look lol





Sharpy76 said:


> Great work mate, look in cracking shape!!
> 
> 11st 13lb?!?!? are you a fooking hobbit lol?!
> 
> Look MUCH heavier tbh.





QPRsteve13 said:


> 11st 13? Look huge for that weight


kind words! thanks a lot! hopefully i can keep impressing.


----------



## solidcecil

Taken at the weekend at 10 weeks out.


----------



## MRSTRONG

ddddn said:


> Yeah, she said for you to look up the term "micropenis"


she did mention a child with a small cock , obvs talking about you .


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## HDU

1 week refeed after shoot 5kg up,

1 week after - back down cutting 2kg down


----------



## TELBOR

solidcecil said:


> Taken at the weekend at 10 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 170399
> 
> 
> View attachment 170400
> 
> 
> View attachment 170401


Where the FÚCK have you been lol

Looking well mate


----------



## Kristina

Benchbum said:


>


Never get bored of the calf pics haha.. I reckon best calves of UKM. :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

TELBOR said:


> Where the FÚCK have you been lol
> 
> Looking well mate


Been busy mate, planning a wedding & just launched my own website.

What's happened to your name?


----------



## Kristina

solidcecil said:


> Taken at the weekend at 10 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 170399
> 
> 
> View attachment 170400
> 
> 
> View attachment 170401


Looking good!


----------



## solidcecil

Kristina said:


> Looking good!


Thanks, currently prepping for the ZKK, put in a good word will ya


----------



## Kristina

solidcecil said:


> Thanks, currently prepping for the ZKK, put in a good word will ya


Hehe, looking forward to seeing you smash it!! :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Kristina said:


> Hehe, looking forward to seeing you smash it!! :thumb:


I believe you're also on the 5% stand with my coach James Flemming at bodypower?

Il come say hi


----------



## Kristina

solidcecil said:


> I believe you're also on the 5% stand with my coach James Flemming at bodypower?
> 
> Il come say hi


Ahhhh excellent! Yep yep, will be there!


----------



## Benchbum

Kristina said:


> Never get bored of the calf pics haha.. I reckon best calves of UKM. :thumbup1:


I don't know about that... But that (yesterday) was last day of keto..: looking forWard to filling them back up


----------



## A1243R

HDU said:


> 1 week refeed after shoot 5kg up,
> 
> 1 week after - back down cutting 2kg down


any back pictures? You never seem to put any on or leg Pics mate?

Looking lean... should do with all them drugs :lol:


----------



## Contest

11 weeks out...


----------



## TELBOR

solidcecil said:


> Been busy mate, planning a wedding & just launched my own website.
> 
> What's happened to your name?


Congrats!! Is it midget porn.... Best be. 

Had a change, only yesterday lol


----------



## solidcecil

TELBOR said:


> Congrats!! Is it midget porn.... Best be.
> 
> Had a change, only yesterday lol


Supplements actually. Supplements & Sports Nutrition Land of Supplements land of supplements

Fairenough, I just recognised that wànking hand pose


----------



## Benchbum

so a video not a pic.. but very proud of where my Mrs is heading with her lifting atm


----------



## GPRIM

Benchbum said:


> so a video not a pic.. but very proud of where my Mrs is heading with her lifting atm


This is an amazing lift but I did cringe all the way through. Form not particularly great from what I can see. Looks like she could out lift most of the guys on here


----------



## Benchbum

GPRIM said:


> This is an amazing lift but I did cringe all the way through. Form not particularly great from what I can see. Looks like she could out lift most of the guys on here


Jess is a very experienced dead lifter and one of britains strongest women in her weight cat, and the top end, some rounding and so forth is perfectly acceptable if its with in the tolerances of the lifters strengths, take a look at alot of the top WSM competitors when they max, when you know your limits you can tickle along the end of them quite comfortably


----------



## GPRIM

I cringe when I watch WSM as well 

Its when I see people not so experienced copy. Its like a learner driver learning to drive by jumping into an F1 car. It doesn't end well.


----------



## Kristina

Benchbum said:


> Jess is a very experienced dead lifter and one of britains strongest women in her weight cat, and the top end, some rounding and so forth is perfectly acceptable if its with in the tolerances of the lifters strengths, take a look at alot of the top WSM competitors when they max, when you know your limits you can tickle along the end of them quite comfortably


100%.

Jess... outlifting the majority of UKM.. badass! :lol: :thumbup1:

I'm insanely jealous!!


----------



## richardrahl

Kristina said:


> 100%.
> 
> Jess... outlifting the majority of UKM.. badass! :lol: :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm insanely jealous!!


I shouldn't think your deadlift is too shabby, is it?


----------



## Kristina

richardrahl said:


> I shouldn't think your deadlift is too shabby, is it?


My best lift was 132.5kg when I was about 60kg... however, I've had so many issues intermittently affecting my deadlift training (i.e. certain things that would exacerbate a lower-back issue, which means that sometimes I can't deadlift for long periods of time).

In general, my lower back is perfectly fine, even with very heavy lifting because form is good (deadlifts, atg squats etc).. but once in a while, something so SMALL and silly might aggravate it; once something sets it off, that's it... lower back ****ed.

Most recently, I've had to stop deadlifting again because posing practice for my competition has absolutely ruined my lower back again... it's insanely depressing... but hey ho hum.

After it's over, will be back in action again.


----------



## Benchbum

Kristina said:


> My best lift was 132.5kg when I was about 60kg... however, I've had so many issues intermittently affecting my deadlift training (i.e. certain things that would exacerbate a lower-back issue, which means that sometimes I can't deadlift for long periods of time).
> 
> In general, my lower back is perfectly fine, even with very heavy lifting because form is good (deadlifts, atg squats etc).. but once in a while, something so SMALL and silly might aggravate it; once something sets it off, that's it... lower back ****ed.
> 
> Most recently, I've had to stop deadlifting again because posing practice for my competition has absolutely ruined my lower back again... it's insanely depressing... but hey ho hum.
> 
> After it's over, will be back in action again.


Yea you will!


----------



## Stephen9069

Benchbum said:


> so a video not a pic.. but very proud of where my Mrs is heading with her lifting atm


Awesome pulling mate and very fast.


----------



## mr small

That's me two days ago in and around 13st 6lbs give or take


----------



## danefox

Here are some recent leg shots.


----------



## RACK

Night out in Sheff last weekend


----------



## solidcecil

Me before legs yesterday.


----------



## richardrahl

RACK said:


> Night out in Sheff last weekend
> 
> View attachment 170496
> View attachment 170497


Did that shirt come in a spray can, fella? :thumb:


----------



## spudsy

Kristina said:


> ... been too scared to post this but fukc it! Shoot from this Sunday... one week out before the stage ahhhh!!! :w00t:


Amazing Kristina.... any chance of a quarter turn to the right ?? :whistling:


----------



## 31205

marcusmaximus said:


> View attachment 170521
> 
> 
> My first page photo updated with one after a 12 week carb backloading cut on Apollo r240


Massive difference mate!! Big up yourself!!


----------



## 31205

Ok last pic. Gonna start a journal soon I think, rather than keep boring people with pics on here.


----------



## marcusmaximus

sen said:


> Massive difference mate!! Big up yourself!!


Thank u mate and appreciate the IG support!!


----------



## DC1

sen said:


> Ok last pic. Gonna start a journal soon I think, rather than keep boring people with pics on here.
> 
> View attachment 170526


Cracking shape mate. Done brillant.


----------



## QPRsteve13

sen said:


> Ok last pic. Gonna start a journal soon I think, rather than keep boring people with pics on here.
> 
> View attachment 170526


I think you need new scales, no way are you 11st


----------



## QPRsteve13

marcusmaximus said:


> View attachment 170521
> 
> 
> My first page photo updated with one after a 12 week carb backloading cut on Apollo r240


Great effort mate, done really well


----------



## Alanricksnape

spudsy said:


> Amazing Kristina.... any chance of a quarter turn to the right ?? :whistling:


 @seandog69 same from you please babe :wink:


----------



## TITO

QPRsteve13 said:


> I think you need new scales, no way are you 11st


11st? Are u a 5ft @sen? Look great mate!


----------



## 31205

QPRsteve13 said:


> I think you need new scales, no way are you 11st


This was other day. Was 12 stone 1 this morning but had been on nights and was up at 11am so had only been 5 hours since I'd last ate. Usually go from 6am till normal get up time of about 2pm.


----------



## 31205

TITO said:


> 11st? Are u a 5ft? Look great mate!


Haha thanks mate. 11 stone 13. I'm just under 5ft 9.


----------



## seandog69

Alanricksnape said:


> @seandog69 same from you please babe :wink:


dont wanna get you excited, but maybe keep an eye on your PM inbox......


----------



## marcusmaximus

QPRsteve13 said:


> Great effort mate, done really well


Thank u v much buddy


----------



## Alanricksnape

seandog69 said:


> dont wanna get you excited, but maybe keep an eye on your PM inbox......


----------



## QPRsteve13

sen said:


> This was other day. Was 12 stone 1 this morning but had been on nights and was up at 11am so had only been 5 hours since I'd last ate. Usually go from 6am till normal get up time of about 2pm.
> 
> View attachment 170530


You look like a beast at the weight!


----------



## TITO

sen said:


> Haha thanks mate. 11 stone 13. I'm just under 5ft 9.


Great physique bud


----------



## PHMG

Mens physique here I come haha.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding




----------



## TELBOR

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> View attachment 170536


Nice mate!

So what's in that clear bag


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

TELBOR said:


> Nice mate!
> 
> So what's in that clear bag


Cheers mate, not entirely sure on the bag or what was in it lol


----------



## Skye666

seandog69 said:


> dont wanna get you excited, but maybe keep an eye on your PM inbox......


Oh I see..favouritism..I asked u to touch ya toes and u didn't get bk to me


----------



## Rick89

PHMG said:


> Mens physique here I come haha.
> 
> View attachment 170535


looking good PowerhouseM

my goal for this year to get around that shape/condidtioning


----------



## PHMG

Rick89 said:


> looking good PowerhouseM
> 
> my goal for this year to get around that shape/condidtioning


Thanks mate, but conditioning??? That's me at my fattest. That's where I sit without drugs and eating whatever (very active lifestyle though, I'd be proper fat without it).


----------



## Rick89

PHMG said:


> Thanks mate, but conditioning??? That's me at my fattest. That's where I sit without drugs and eating whatever (very active lifestyle though, I'd be proper fat without it).


I know, for me that would be lean lol

i live a hugely active lifestyle and job, sadly for myself i have eaten and drank so much alcohol over the last 3 years ive turned into a fat slob

so for me that would be excellent shape lol


----------



## simonthepieman

post holiday binge


----------



## sgtsniff

Yesterday


----------



## sgtsniff

simonthepieman said:


> View attachment 170549
> post holiday binge


Look good mate!


----------



## simonthepieman

sgtsniff said:


> Look good mate!


Cheers mate. Hopely 4 weeks of lower cals and heavy cardio will have me ready for summer


----------



## sonof2eus

sgtsniff said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 170563


You look wicked mate, good work!


----------



## sgtsniff

sonof2eus said:


> You look wicked mate, good work!


Ta lad.


----------



## 1manarmy

2 weeks out tomorrow from first ukbff outing in London


----------



## banzi

Just back off hols, no training for around 10 days, ate anything and everything for a week.


----------



## flynnie11

8 weeks into cycle, 110kg


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

..


----------



## ah24

Standard changing room selfie.. If there's good lighting, you can't miss the opportunity, right?!


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Just back off hols, no training for around 10 days, ate anything and everything for a week.
> 
> View attachment 170592


Still looking good pops


----------



## FelonE1

ah24 said:


> Standard changing room selfie.. If there's good lighting, you can't miss the opportunity, right?!
> 
> View attachment 170596


Changing room selfies are the way forward

Looking good mate


----------



## Benchbum

No filter... Slowly creeping up carbs... At about 130-140 a day now


----------



## banzi

Benchbum said:


> No filter... Slowly creeping up carbs... At about 130-140 a day now


are you peeing in a cup?


----------



## Benchbum

I don't think so but I can't be sure


----------



## naturalun

Hopefully you agree I've added size since Avi which was when I was same weight as I am now.


----------



## HDU

naturalun said:


> View attachment 170603
> 
> 
> Hopefully you agree I've added size since Avi which was when I was same weight as I am now.


----------



## HDU

year or so difference


----------



## naturalun

HDU said:


>


Cool. Looking lean.


----------



## ginnus21

Tried to get ready for ukbff SE. Failed!


----------



## seandog69

Skye666 said:


> Oh I see..favouritism..I asked u to touch ya toes and u didn't get bk to me


That's cos I can turn to the right easily, touching my toes, not so much lol


----------



## latblaster

seandog69 said:


> That's cos I can turn to the right easily, touching my toes, not so much lol


*Joins queue when Sean 'touches his toes'* 

@Verno


----------



## Verno

latblaster said:


> *Joins queue when Sean 'touches his toes'*
> 
> @Verno


Oh is he taking requests? @seandog69 after touching your toes would you bend and look over your shoulder from behind pls :wub:


----------



## DaveCW

Verno said:


> Oh is he taking requests? @seandog69 after touching your toes would you bend and look over your shoulder from behind pls :wub:


And giggle and perhaps a suggestive smile.


----------



## HDU

naturalun said:


> View attachment 170603
> 
> 
> Hopefully you agree I've added size since Avi which was when I was same weight as I am now.


Sorry just had too as everyone rips me apart about my legs.


----------



## simonthepieman

banzi said:


> Just back off hols, no training for around 10 days, ate anything and everything for a week.
> 
> View attachment 170592


Strong everything except the sports direct underwear 



banzi said:


> Just back off hols, no training for around 10 days, ate anything and everything for a week.
> 
> View attachment 170592


----------



## simonthepieman

ah24 said:


> Standard changing room selfie.. If there's good lighting, you can't miss the opportunity, right?!
> 
> View attachment 170596


The best thing about topman





FelonE said:


> Changing room selfies are the way forward
> 
> Looking good mate


----------



## banzi

simonthepieman said:


> Strong everything except the sports direct underwear


2 pairs £6

perfect


----------



## Smitch

banzi said:


> 2 pairs £6
> 
> perfect


And there's me thinking I got a bargain when I bought one pair for £10 in Uniqlo yesterday.


----------



## richardrahl

Verno said:


> Oh is he taking requests? @seandog69 after touching your toes would you bend and look over your shoulder from behind pls :wub:


And then put your head down, give us a naughty look out of the top of your eyes... Maybe whilst sucking on your finger.

Yeah, you fcuking love that sh1t, you naughty boy!!


----------



## skipper1987

HDU said:


>


What's this mine is bigger than yours or summit? You ant even quoted him?? Strange??


----------



## Verno

richardrahl said:


> And then put your head down, give us a naughty look out of the top of your eyes... Maybe whilst sucking on your finger.
> 
> Yeah, you fcuking love that sh1t, you naughty boy!!


Or a lollipop


----------



## Yes

richardrahl said:


> And then put your head down, give us a naughty look out of the top of your eyes... Maybe whilst sucking on your finger.
> 
> Yeah, you fcuking love that sh1t, you naughty boy!!


jesus WTf? lool


----------



## richardrahl

Yes said:


> jesus WTf? lool


He's game, mate. Trust me. :thumbup1:

He once uploaded a video of him backing onto a cucumber while his lass repeatedly slapped him around the face. It's in the Adult Lounge if you search.


----------



## Yes

richardrahl said:


> He's game, mate. Trust me. :thumbup1:
> 
> He once uploaded a video of him backing onto a cucumber while his lass repeatedly slapped him around the face. It's in the Adult Lounge if you search.


What? Can't tell if trolling.

I can't get into Adult Lounge yet anyway 

PM vid if you can :thumb:


----------



## richardrahl

Yes said:


> What? Can't tell if trolling.
> 
> I can't get into Adult Lounge yet anyway
> 
> PM vid if you can :thumb:


No, totally serious, fella. I can find the vid easy enough, but any link I post will not let you in until you get AL access.


----------



## Yes

@seandog69

lol


----------



## seandog69

richardrahl said:


> He's game, mate. Trust me. :thumbup1:
> 
> He once uploaded a video of him backing onto a cucumber while his lass repeatedly slapped him around the face. It's in the Adult Lounge if you search.





Yes said:


> What? Can't tell if trolling.
> 
> I can't get into Adult Lounge yet anyway
> 
> PM vid if you can :thumb:


You do know you can get banned for talking about AL topics to non AL members?

@Yes don't listen to Richard, he's a troll and a liar and not very good at either

It was a skinny marrow..... :blowme:


----------



## Verno

richardrahl said:


> No, totally serious, fella. I can find the vid easy enough, but any link I post will not let you in until you get AL access.


 @Yes it's an absolute cracker fella! Will open your eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## seandog69

Verno said:


> @Yes it's an absolute cracker fella! Will open your eyes!!!!!!!


It certainly opened mine


----------



## Verno

seandog69 said:


> It certainly opened mine


Not just your eyes hey Sean :wink:


----------



## QPRsteve13

Changing room one, feel flat as **** due to low low carbs but I'm going in the right direction, gonna keep trying to cut for the next few weeks, then it'll be holiday cycle


----------



## FelonE1

QPRsteve13 said:


> Changing room one, feel flat as **** due to low low carbs but I'm going in the right direction, gonna keep trying to cut for the next few weeks, then it'll be holiday cycle


Looking good mate.

Good to see the changing room selfies going strong


----------



## QPRsteve13

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Good to see the changing room selfies going strong


Cheers pal appreciate it, feel tiny right now! BF % seems to be coming down so gonna stick with it! Can't wait to add in the test and var


----------



## FelonE1

QPRsteve13 said:


> Cheers pal appreciate it, feel tiny right now! BF % seems to be coming down so gonna stick with it! Can't wait to add in the test and var


I always feel like I'm wasting away mate but when you up cals you'll fill out. Head fvxk ain't it lol.


----------



## QPRsteve13

FelonE said:


> I always feel like I'm wasting away mate but when you up cals you'll fill out. Head fvxk ain't it lol.


Yeah it is mate, a proper head ****!! Can't wait to up the calls and carbs! Wanna do 16 week low dose test before my hols with 8 week var. should get me beach ready. Start higher carbs then taper down is the plan


----------



## FelonE1

QPRsteve13 said:


> Yeah it is mate, a proper head ****!! Can't wait to up the calls and carbs! Wanna do 16 week low dose test before my hols with 8 week var. should get me beach ready. Start higher carbs then taper down is the plan


Sounds like a plan. Doing well mate.


----------



## Skye666

Most recent AKA this weekend...someone won some trophies yayyyyy


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Most recent AKA this weekend...someone won some trophies yayyyyy
> 
> View attachment 170645


Go on girl. Well done


----------



## skipper1987

Skye666 said:


> Most recent AKA this weekend...someone won some trophies yayyyyy
> 
> View attachment 170645


Do you want to hide your identity or do you have a face like bag of smashed crabs never see a face pic? Lol only teasing well done on your wins!!


----------



## Skye666

skipper1987 said:


> Do you want to hide your identity or do you have a face like bag of smashed crabs never see a face pic? Lol only teasing well done on your wins!!


Lol..nah not really but forum has a few stalkers who are a bit creepy


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Lol..nah not really but forum has a few stalkers who are a bit creepy


said stalkers now looking at this weekends show guides and waiting for show pics of chicks with tattoos on shoulders.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> said stalkers now looking at this weekends show guides and waiting for show pics of chicks with tattoos on shoulders.


Well u need a new hobby sweet pea. :thumbup1:

Yep I know sad arnt they


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Well u need a new hobby sweet pea. :thumbup1:
> 
> Yep I know sad arnt they


I dont need to go looking for pics.

I am in your brown bin outside your house, if you ever recycled your cans I would be in trouble.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> I dont need to go looking for pics.
> 
> I am in your brown bin outside your house, if you ever recycled your cans I would be in trouble.


Lol oh nooo get out get out the recycle bin is blue...guess what goes in the brown one


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh nooo get out get out the recycle bin is blue...*guess what goes in the brown one*


Your old underwear?


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> I dont need to go looking for pics.
> 
> I am in your brown bin outside your house, if you ever recycled your cans I would be in trouble.


----------



## Archaic

I sent Skye a really friendly, polite, considerate, positive and flattering Rep comment a couple weeks ago.

She fired me a threatening PM right back, told me she would cut my penis off!!

True story.

I forgive you tho, Skye.


----------



## seandog69

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh nooo get out get out the recycle bin is blue...*guess what goes in the brown one*


i dont know what *goes* in it, but ive *came* in a few 

gtz on the shinies girl :beer:


----------



## sledgehammer123

FelonE said:


> Today before gym


You don't get any flak rocking a New York hat in UK??? Originally from NY. Too cold, now I live out west. Once you go warm...

Legs coming along...


----------



## FelonE1

sledgehammer123 said:


> You don't get any flak rocking a New York hat in UK??? Originally from NY. Too cold, now I live out west. Once you go warm...
> 
> Legs coming along...


Lol no I don't. Lots of people wear them.

Cheers mate


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Your old underwear?


If u like


----------



## Skye666

Archaic said:


> I sent Skye a really friendly, polite, considerate, positive and flattering Rep comment a couple weeks ago.
> 
> She fired me a threatening PM right back, told me she would cut my penis off!!
> 
> True story.
> 
> I forgive you tho, Skye.


Hahaha....true story....I forgive u too


----------



## Skye666

seandog69 said:


> i dont know what *goes* in it, but ive *came* in a few
> 
> gtz on the shinies girl :beer:


Now why do I know ur serious about this ...

I still love the avi but makes me 'giggle' just be coz ur like one of the naughty boys u know u shouldn't but ur going to anyway!


----------



## Skye666

TommyBananas said:


>


Stop it ...I don't like. I wouldn't have bonzo down as one of them..but hell ya never know right


----------



## DaveCW

Skye666 said:


> Lol..nah not really but forum has a few stalkers who are a bit creepy


Well half of us were actually there in the same room i find it more creepy we all gather and don't say hi....

:lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Most recent AKA this weekend...someone won some trophies yayyyyy
> 
> View attachment 170645


love your bikini babe :spam:


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> love your bikini babe :spam:


Shut it u :gun_bandana:


----------



## naturalun

I will get lean one day, I hope. 11lb down in 3 weeks.


----------



## skipper1987

naturalun said:


> View attachment 170690
> 
> 
> I will get lean one day, I hope. 11lb down in 3 weeks.


Doing it natty? 11lbs is a good loss keep it up mate.


----------



## naturalun

skipper1987 said:


> Doing it natty? 11lbs is a good loss keep it up mate.


Well at end of cycle mate, so got some test and tren floating around in me.

Just cardio and a deficit mate. Down from 195-184lbs so far prob end up about 170 by time I'm lean, sounds so skinny but we'll see.


----------



## HDU

Another from the shoot


----------



## sgtsniff

One from Saturday and one from Sunday....getting there.


----------



## Hoddsy

7 week countdown to beach holiday. I want some chocolate


----------



## Stephen9069

Taken on Sunday weighing 22 stone, im no were near as lean as the majority of the people on the site but now that im no longer doing strongman iv set a new goal to actually see if theres any sort of definition under all this flab.

This is the first time trying to diet and starting cardio so should be fun or emotional lol.


----------



## Hoddsy

Stephen9069 said:


> Taken on Sunday weighing 22 stone, im no were near as lean as the majority of the people on the site but now that im no longer doing strongman iv set a new goal to actually see if theres any sort of definition under all this flab.
> 
> This is the first time trying to diet and starting cardio so should be fun or emotional lol.


Good luck with the diet mate


----------



## Stephen9069

Hoddsy said:


> Good luck with the diet mate


Cheers mate going to need it i think lol


----------



## Varg

My skinny self in an empty free weights room this morning.

There's a security camera and 'no photos' sign so didn't want to get my shirt off


----------



## Wallace86

So here's a wee shot from my first show of the season from Sunday where I placed 2nd in first timers..next stop UKBFF


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## sgtsniff

FelonE said:


> View attachment 170838


Quad envy.


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> View attachment 170838


Bet you could fit 50ml of gear in those quads!!


----------



## FelonE1

sgtsniff said:


> Quad envy.


Lol cheers. They've gone from my weakest to my strongest part


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Bet you could fit 50ml of gear in those quads!!


I've jabbed quads from day 1.....draw your own conclusion lol


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> I've jabbed quads from day 1.....draw your own conclusion lol


I can conclude...druggie ??


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> I can conclude...druggie ??


You god damn right lol


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> You god damn right lol


I want a prize then


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> I want a prize then


I'll inbox you a pic lol


----------



## Alanricksnape

I'm sorry I couldn't help myself :sad:

Inb4 negged


----------



## richardrahl

HDU said:


> Another from the shoot


Pan-gripper face in the top pic, bud. :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

still dieting from fat bastrd mode

been very strict and consistent, losing weekly and gaining strength at mo but loads left to loose


----------



## Skye666

Alanricksnape said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't help myself :sad:
> 
> Inb4 negged
> 
> View attachment 170843


Lol awww u wicked wicked person!!! He's a nice boy lave him alone!


----------



## Alanricksnape

Skye666 said:


> Lol awww u wicked wicked person!!! He's a nice boy lave him alone!


Slap on the wrist for me :crying:


----------



## PHMG

Few more pics from the photo shoot.


----------



## banzi

PHMG said:


> Few more pics from the photo shoot.
> 
> View attachment 170856
> View attachment 170858
> View attachment 170859


lovely beard.


----------



## PHMG

banzi said:


> lovely beard.


----------



## richardrahl

Rick89 said:


> View attachment 170844
> 
> 
> View attachment 170845
> 
> 
> still dieting from fat bastrd mode
> 
> been very strict and consistent, losing weekly and gaining strength at mo but loads left to loose


Eddie Hall... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Alanricksnape said:


> Slap on the wrist for me :crying:


Slap


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Lol awww u wicked wicked person!!! He's a nice boy lave him alone!


nice boy as in hhiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> lovely beard.


And great eyes :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> nice boy as in hhiiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaa?


No...lol...you...yes youuuuuu are like an annoying mozzie!!!!

Hiiiiiiiiiyaaaaaaaa wouldn't wanna be yaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> No...lol...you...yes youuuuuu are like an annoying mozzie!!!!
> 
> Hiiiiiiiiiyaaaaaaaa wouldn't wanna be yaaaaaaaaaaa


show your mug and ill post up a pic oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> show your mug and ill post up a pic oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh


U go first then .....u fat ass


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> And great eyes :thumbup1:


mine are blue :whistling:


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> And great eyes :thumbup1:


Cougar mode engaged :lol:

Edit: makes me sound like I'm saying your old :lol: sowwiiii


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> mine are blue :whistling:


Ohhhh I like blue


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Cougar mode engaged :lol:
> 
> Edit: makes me sound like I'm saying your old :lol: sowwiiii


Well maybe I am depending on how u define what's old....

Cougar mode is not on lol ....I dont do hints I just say it, ask for what I want, or tell em...if I was 20 yrs younger I prob would!! ! No round the houses with me can't be bothered.


----------



## Kristina

HDU said:


> year or so difference


Amazing achievement, top work!


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> Well maybe I am depending on how u define what's old....
> 
> Cougar mode is not on lol ....I dont do hints I just say it, ask for what I want, or tell em...if I was 20 yrs younger I prob would!! ! No round the houses with me can't be bothered.


I'm 19 :tongue: anything over 25 is old to me :lol: eyy don't start flirting  but I agree it's the best way to just say it how it is :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

Skye666 said:


> Most recent AKA this weekend...someone won some trophies yayyyyy
> 
> View attachment 170645


Yesss! Congrats, excellent job!!


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> I'm 19 :tongue: anything over 25 is old to me :lol: eyy don't start flirting  but I agree it's the best way to just say it how it is :thumb:


19..... That is NOT even in the possibly maybe might ..bracket never mind flirt.


----------



## Skye666

Kristina said:


> Yesss! Congrats, excellent job!!


Thanks..how did u get on?? Or has it not been?


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> 19..... That is NOT even in the possibly maybe might ..bracket never mind flirt.


Why you gotta be a spoil sport :'( your no fun anymore :lol: ruined my dream 

Eyy I'm 20 in 3weeks ish is that better  ?


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Why you gotta be a spoil sport :'( your no fun anymore :lol: ruined my dream
> 
> Eyy I'm 20 in 3weeks ish is that better  ?


Lol..no no better..my cut off is 28 ish give or take a few hours 

Sorry to ruin the dream booooo


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> Well maybe I am depending on how u define what's old....
> 
> Cougar mode is not on lol ....I dont do hints I just say it, ask for what I want, or tell em...if I was 20 yrs younger I prob would!! ! No round the houses with me can't be bothered.


20 years younger?? How old are you??


----------



## PHMG

Skye666 said:


> Lol..no no better..my cut off is 28 ish give or take a few hours
> 
> Sorry to ruin the dream booooo


.......I'm 28 hahaha


----------



## Skye666

PHMG said:


> 20 years younger?? How old are you??


50 in 3 months


----------



## Skye666

PHMG said:


> .......I'm 28 hahaha


 :clap:


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> 50 in 3 months


Jesus.... You are older than my mum :lol: looking good anyways :thumb:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Im on the far left two weeks out from a GBPF comp feeling thin!!


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Jesus.... You are older than my mum :lol: looking good anyways :thumb:


Lol...thanks.


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 170879
> 
> 
> Im on the far left two weeks out from a GBPF comp feeling thin!!


I like this chicken face :thumbup1:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> I like this chicken face :thumbup1:


I know you can even see some abbidge!! Its all gone now tho!! Too much burgers n fries


----------



## Gary29

Bixx said:


> Had a stitch!!
> 
> This was me half way thru training legs with my PT yesterday


Anyone else doing a hand stand in the office to try and look at this pic? Just me? Thought so.


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> I know you can even see some abbidge!! Its all gone now tho!! Too much burgers n fries


Arrrr but I don't look for abbidge...must av been ya eyes tht caught my eye :lol: burgers????? Fatty


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr but I don't look for abbidge...must av been ya eyes tht caught my eye :lol: burgers????? Fatty


Ha! I do work nights at the weekend so they can look a lil Smokey! Its like pee holes in the snow.. But thanks, do miss your avi! this one makes me wana go get a sun bed


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Ha! I do work nights at the weekend so they can look a lil Smokey! Its like pee holes in the snow.. But thanks, do miss your avi! this one makes me wana go get a sun bed


Smokey eye ..even better

Yh avi is due a change...what would u like il see what I can do


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> Smokey eye ..even better
> 
> Yh avi is due a change...what would u like il see what I can do


True we do a swaps il wear a bikini in the sun tan salon and you do a flexing post gym selfie?


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> True we do a swaps il wear a bikini in the sun tan salon and you do a flexing post gym selfie?


Hahaha never done a gym selfie but seeing u in a bikini would be fun


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha never done a gym selfie but seeing u in a bikini would be fun


Its a double g top strapless without the thong!!


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Its a double g top strapless without the thong!!


Lol double G ...without thong :lol: I can advise a 'scrunch' bum bottoms makes it look more peach!


----------



## DaveCW

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 170879
> 
> 
> Im on the far left two weeks out from a GBPF comp feeling thin!!


How tall is the bearded fella in the back ?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> Lol double G ...without thong :lol: I can advise a 'scrunch' bum bottoms makes it look more peach!


picsornoscrunchbum lol


----------



## bigchickenlover

DaveCW said:


> How tall is the bearded fella in the back ?


6"3 6"4? One strong mofo


----------



## Kristina

Skye666 said:


> Thanks..how did u get on?? Or has it not been?


Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


----------



## mal

Bixx said:


> Had a stitch!!
> 
> This was me half way thru training legs with my PT yesterday


no pain no gain!


----------



## richardrahl

Kristina said:


> Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


Amazing! You look like you had so much fun. Congrats again.


----------



## Kristina

richardrahl said:


> Amazing! You look like you had so much fun. Congrats again.


Thank you so much!


----------



## A1243R

Kristina said:


> Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


Looking Great :thumb: Can't believe it was your first time... you really owned the stage and looked like a pro :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

A1243R said:


> Looking Great :thumb: Can't believe it was your first time... you really owned the stage and looked like a pro :thumb:


Thank youu! :clap:


----------



## sgtsniff

Kristina said:


> Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


Congrats, looking crazy.


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


Great work, its rare when someone transfers the gym look to the stage look and manages to look good in both.

Too many times people look great leading up to a show and then get onstage and things just dont happen

Well done girl.


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> picsornoscrunchbum lol


I only have thong though


----------



## Skye666

U look fab Hun great job...hope u enjoyed the whole experience.

I know this might not go well with some folk but I'm a straight person so just gonna ask hope ur not offended! ...are u assisted at all? I only ask coz ur extremely lean and I know it's not impossible to achieve that naturally but for women so much harder so I was wondering if u had done a bit var or something? And if not what sort of diet did u do out of Interest?

Also are u sponsored? ( I'm not on twitter nor am I an instagran!( So not sure) where u able to get help with coaching or supplements?

Just think this sort of info is always useful to share with other women as there's so few on here... 

QUOTE=Kristina;5576952]Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Kristina well done credit to ukm i hope the powers that be encourage yourself and other competing members to stick around and share knowledge :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987

Kristina said:


> Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


Just watched the vid. Smashed it, well done although I don't think any of ukm had any doubt you'd do well ;-)


----------



## Skye666

MRSTRONG said:


> @Kristina well done credit to ukm i hope the powers that be encourage yourself and other competing members to stick around and share knowledge :thumbup1:


Who's the powers that be?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Skye666 said:


> Who's the powers that be?


the owners of ukm ?


----------



## Skye666

MRSTRONG said:


> the owners of ukm ?


Oh lol..

Well yes absolutely that's my point particularly as there's few women on here it' would be nice to see views, diets, training, supplements etc shared after all new female members are going to look at Kristina and hope to achieve that look so would be nice if their given tips on how to,do that :thumbup1:

Edit: I say new members coz I'm too old to look like that now


----------



## Alanricksnape

Skye666 said:


> Oh lol..
> 
> Well yes absolutely that's my point particularly as there's few women on here it' would be nice to see views, diets, training, supplements etc shared after all new female members are going to look at Kristina and hope to achieve that look so would be nice if their given tips on how to,do that :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: *I say new members coz I'm too old to look like that now*


Nonsense! Amazing what a bit of anavar can do


----------



## Skye666

Alanricksnape said:


> Nonsense! Amazing what a bit of anavar can do


Lol..does it reverse the age, wrinkles, menopause? If so where do I get it


----------



## Alanricksnape

Skye666 said:


> Lol..does it reverse the age, wrinkles, menopause? If so where do I get it


I'm just going to say yes for the lulz.

I don't know where you would get it because I am 100% fake natty and also forum rules, but mainly fake natty.


----------



## Skye666

Alanricksnape said:


> I'm just going to say yes for the lulz.
> 
> I don't know where you would get it because I am 100% fake natty and also forum rules, but mainly fake natty.


Fake natty pleased to meet ya I'm fake boobie :thumb:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Skye666 said:


> Fake natty pleased to meet ya I'm fake boobie :thumb:


Pleased to make your acquaintance fake boobie!


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> Great work, its rare when someone transfers the gym look to the stage look and manages to look good in both.
> 
> Too many times people look great leading up to a show and then get onstage and things just dont happen
> 
> Well done girl.


Wow banzi thank you, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Wow banzi thank you, means a lot coming from you.


Anytime.

So often i see people who get onstage and you wonder where it went wrong its not conditioning, its just the flow of body parts, a good stage body without any glaring faults is hard to find.

When you see someone walk onstage and nothing stands out, thats a great physique.


----------



## Kristina

Skye666 said:


> U look fab Hun great job...hope u enjoyed the whole experience.
> 
> I know this might not go well with some folk but I'm a straight person so just gonna ask hope ur not offended! ...are u assisted at all? I only ask coz ur extremely lean and I know it's not impossible to achieve that naturally but for women so much harder so I was wondering if u had done a bit var or something? And if not what sort of diet did u do out of Interest?
> 
> Also are u sponsored? ( I'm not on twitter nor am I an instagran!( So not sure) where u able to get help with coaching or supplements?
> 
> Just think this sort of info is always useful to share with other women as there's so few on here...
> 
> QUOTE=Kristina;5576952]Was such an incredible day! I won too! :thumb: Check out some pics and video on this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-and-inspiration/294502-won-competition-ukbff-south-coast-2015-portsmouth-guildhall-bodyfitness.html


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> Anytime.
> 
> So often i see people who get onstage and you wonder where it went wrong its not conditioning, its just the flow of body parts, a good stage body without any glaring faults is hard to find.
> 
> When you see someone walk onstage and nothing stands out, thats a great physique.


Not always a Tw*t old man :lol: but yes your right I agree, @Kristina just looks right on stage, nothing stands out as every body part is great :thumb:


----------



## Kristina

MRSTRONG said:


> @Kristina well done credit to ukm i hope the powers that be encourage yourself and other competing members to stick around and share knowledge :thumbup1:


Thank you!! I totally agree; would be brilliant to have more girls around here who compete and share experiences. I'm definitely sticking around... UKM my second home hehe.

:rockon:


----------



## Skye666

Thanks chick, no I don't mind at all.  I'm not assisted, and the program/diet etc... not something I can explain in one sentence; it's an evolving process that changes and was planned out for me (by myself) for a 16 week, long, gradual prep. I have my own methods, I don't do any liss cardio, only hiit, and other GPP and conditioning exercises. I simply train and adjust my calories (one of the most important things that I personally do that MOST girls fail to do... is to really push calorie intake up when I'm maintaining or 'lean bulking')... so, my contest prep was something that I specifically planned out to ensure I didn't need to drop too low and didn't need to do anything extreme and cause any unnecessary stress to the system.

I'm sponsored by 5% Nutrition for the past 3 months or so. Have had a few other offers since the comp but so far have decided to decline anything else for numerous reasons..

My gym buddy bought me a whole load of clen about a month pre-show and said JUST in case I want to give it a try... as it got closer to the show, I was really pleased with progress and didn't bother to use that as a back-up... and not so keen on the idea of it really, I mean.. unless I had a reason to go for it, but I really prefer to do things 'myself' if that makes sense, so I kind of get even more of a sense of achievement.

I'm working with quite a few girls these days and I'll tell you; the number of girls who have contacted me for coaching but have all had really bad experiences with either previous bad coaching or themselves getting into a really bad relationship with food, under-eating and starving themselves through contest prep etc... it's really shocking, but something I'm really working hard these days to try to turn things around and coach people to actually learn and re-program their psychology as well as their physique. I think that's a MAJOR part that seems to be missing with the average 'coach' who just wants to get extreme results and doesn't take the client/athlete into account.

Next up is the British; I want to see how I can improve my weaknesses and if that actually gets me further up to pro level some day, I'll definitely need to 'step up my game'.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> These girls WILL starve/ undereat etc in order to fit in with the criteria which in itself is extremely murky in some categories. So they get pressured to look a certain way.. The bikini category is a classic example.firls think it means being stick thin!! ..fitness is another difficult one some define it as muscular but not hard others as more toned but with slight definition... It needs to be more clear then they won't put the emphasis on starving and being scared to drink water!!


I hear girls who compete and dont place well saying "I need to gain more size/come in more ripped etc when the people who have beat them dont look the way they are intending to go.

The figure and fitness classes are still relatively young and judging panels can vary, you can win a show one week and place out the top six the week after.

Judges control the way the competitors look, it was the judges that ruined female bodybuilding, rewarding the more masculine heavy physiques then doing an about turn saying they had gone too far.

My ex- wife competed in a show a long time back and a girl in her class was eating raisins, she had about three and put them away saying she didnt want to bloat her stomach.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> I hear girls who compete and dont place well saying "I need to gain more size/come in more ripped etc when the people who have beat them dont look the way they are intending to go.
> 
> The figure and fitness classes are still relatively young and judging panels can vary, you can win a show one week and place out the top six the week after.
> 
> Judges control the way the competitors look, it was the judges that ruined female bodybuilding, rewarding the more masculine heavy physiques then doing an about turn saying they had gone too far.
> 
> My ex- wife competed in a show a long time back and a girl in her class was eating raisins, she had about three and put them away saying she didnt want to bloat her stomach.


This is my whole my point here...and why I'm saying to Kristina if she's an ambassador for women it's girls like her who can possibly change things if they plod along with underground bs that goes on then so too will continue girls starving u can't have it both ways..women who do well are the ones who can shout....often they don't bother.

During my last contest after pre judging a couple of us mingled in the audience and whist standing at the bar to get a coffee one of the female judges came running over to chat to the girl next to me who had also been in my line up..telling her great she looked and not to worry it's all going to be fine blah blah ..instantly the rest of us thought great!! It just wasn't professional and did nothing for morale ....guess who placed first ..yep she did. I sent email to the director explaining my disgust ...of course!! He didn't know it had occurred ..I got a great goodie bag out of that too lol ..This time round judges never moved into the audience area or the bar they had coffee brought to them.

Oh **** I just had raisins in my porridge.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> This is my whole my point here...and why I'm saying to Kristina if she's an ambassador for women it's girls like her who can possibly change things if they plod along with underground bs that goes on then so too will continue girls starving u can't have it both ways..women who do well are the ones who can shout....often they don't bother.
> 
> During my last contest after pre judging a couple of us mingled in the audience and whist standing at the bar to get a coffee one of the female judges came running over to chat to the girl next to me who had also been in my line up..telling her great she looked and not to worry it's all going to be fine blah blah ..instantly the rest of us thought great!! It just wasn't professional and did nothing for morale ....guess who placed first ..yep she did. I sent email to the director explaining my disgust ...of course!! He didn't know it had occurred ..I got a great goodie bag out of that too lol ..This time round judges never moved into the audience area or the bar they had coffee brought to them.
> 
> Oh **** I just had raisins in my porridge.


I once stood onstage competing against a guy whos brother was on the judging panel???

I asked the judge if he thought it was right he should be there, he said "Im more critical of him because hes my brother but I placed him in front of you"

I beat him a week later so, all went well in the end.

One thing is sure in bodybuilding, you will lose a show you should have won and win a show you shouldnt have.

You wont however agree to the fact you shouldnt have won though


----------



## Skye666

OMG that's crazy... Did u not push said brother whilst on stage?

QUOTE=banzi;5578464]I once stood onstage competing against a guy whos brother was on the judging panel???

I asked the judge if he thought it was right he should be there, he said "Im more critical of him because hes my brother but I placed him in front of you"

I beat him a week later so, all went well in the end.

One thing is sure in bodybuilding, you will lose a show you should have won and win a show you shouldnt have.

You wont however agree to the fact you shouldnt have won though


----------



## bigchickenlover

Skye666 said:


> I only have thong though


Hmmm il settle for a snap shot of the thong.. obviously with you in it


----------



## solidcecil

One from the other day, relaxed


----------



## Varg

solidcecil said:


> One from the other day, relaxed
> 
> View attachment 170937


Creepy eye/beard combo, but otherwise :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

bigchickenlover said:


> Hmmm il settle for a snap shot of the thong.. obviously with you in it


In the album


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> In the album


blimmin' eck! I went to look, lol...I thought they were your comp pics! feel like a total perv now....however, you have got a berrrrrluddie fab figure missis....

howveryannoyingpleasestoppiti'mgettingacomplex....cough....


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> blimmin' eck! I went to look, lol...I thought they were your comp pics! feel like a total perv now....however, you have got a berrrrrluddie fab figure missis....
> 
> howveryannoyingpleasestoppiti'mgettingacomplex....cough....


Oh flubs I love a 'girl' perv

Go again. Dare ya :lol: :lol: No complex u look great too


----------



## Skye666

Where's that heavyassweights fella...different bikini ..like it babe?....babe seriously do ya like it? sparkles right? Babe?


----------



## ryda

Skye666 said:


> Where's that heavyassweights fella...different bikini ..like it babe?....babe seriously do ya like it? sparkles right? Babe?
> 
> View attachment 170984


I like it


----------



## sgtsniff

After training chest last night;


----------



## FelonE1

sgtsniff said:


> After training chest last night;
> 
> View attachment 170988
> 
> 
> View attachment 170989


Great condition


----------



## sgtsniff

FelonE said:


> Great condition


Cheers lad


----------



## solidcecil

During shoulder training today


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## andyhuggins

Coming on nicely fella.


----------



## solidcecil

One from today's leg session.


----------



## Hoddsy

solidcecil said:


> One from today's leg session.
> 
> View attachment 171150


Good grief. I need to sort my legs out


----------



## lotus

Couple from my scrap yesterday


----------



## musclemate

solidcecil said:


> One from today's leg session.
> 
> View attachment 171150


Nice wheels there matey :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Hoddsy said:


> Good grief. I need to sort my legs out





musclemate said:


> Nice wheels there matey :thumbup1:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Wallace86

Another photo from last weekend from first timers professional photos, when I look at the photos it gives me more drive to want success so much more and dig deeper. 3 weeks out from the UKBFF in Paidley where il step up in yo open category more of a challenge as il be up against guys with the same physiques so il be interested to see what I can learn and achieve..... I ****ing love this sport


----------



## naturalun

I will get abs for summer, part 2 hah.

Down 13lbs in 5 weeks so far.


----------



## solidcecil

Wallace86 said:


> View attachment 171168
> Another photo from last weekend from first timers professional photos, when I look at the photos it gives me more drive to want success so much more and dig deeper. 3 weeks out from the UKBFF in Paidley where il step up in yo open category more of a challenge as il be up against guys with the same physiques so il be interested to see what I can learn and achieve..... I ****ing love this sport


Looking good mate, bring condition in tighter & will look very good.

What weight class are you going in at?


----------



## FelonE1

naturalun said:


> View attachment 171169
> 
> 
> I will get abs for summer, part 2 hah.
> 
> Down 13lbs in 5 weeks so far.


They're trying to get out lol. Can see em.


----------



## icamero1

lotus said:


> Couple from my scrap yesterday


how id you find the white collar boxing? I start training for it next Tuesday. did you have to do extra cardio/training outside of the 2 sessions a week to be able to reach adequate fitness for fight?


----------



## Pinky

Skye666 said:


> Where's that heavyassweights fella...different bikini ..like it babe?....babe seriously do ya like it? sparkles right? Babe?
> 
> View attachment 170984


Hun is this you??


----------



## lotus

icamero1 said:


> how id you find the white collar boxing? I start training for it next Tuesday. did you have to do extra cardio/training outside of the 2 sessions a week to be able to reach adequate fitness for fight?


I've trained 4 times a week for the last 8 month mate , getting as much sparring in as possible is the key to get used to taking hard shots , and learning to keep your head in there to stop you from loosing temper and gassing .


----------



## naturalun

FelonE said:


> They're trying to get out lol. Can see em.


Yeah, closest I've ever been haha.

Never properly cut, bulking more fun but sick of looking bloated and such. I never had a gut or anything whatsoever just always a layer of cushion lol.


----------



## icamero1

lotus said:


> I've trained 4 times a week for the last 8 month mate , getting as much sparring in as possible is the key to get used to taking hard shots , and learning to keep your head in there to stop you from loosing temper and gassing .


my fight night is 5th july so have 8 weeks to prepare. iv sparred a couple of times and know its tough when your taking head shots and feel like passing out, I found that my natural reaction was to tuen away from the punches, but your supposed to go into your opponent to protect yourself right? I think that will take some getting used to


----------



## Wallace86

solidcecil said:


> Looking good mate, bring condition in tighter & will look very good.
> 
> What weight class are you going in at?


l'll be going in to under 80kgs mate, that's the plan be alot tighter, I didn't do a full water depletion or a full peak in to last show so next show will be the game changer. first season so im looking to learn as much as possible so i can improve next year.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Where's that heavyassweights fella...different bikini ..like it babe?....babe seriously do ya like it? sparkles right? Babe?
> 
> View attachment 170984


did you forget the @

nice pic, which magazine did you scan that from? :whistling:


----------



## lotus

icamero1 said:


> my fight night is 5th july so have 8 weeks to prepare. iv sparred a couple of times and know its tough when your taking head shots and feel like passing out, I found that my natural reaction was to tuen away from the punches, but your supposed to go into your opponent to protect yourself right? I think that will take some getting used to


Its just learning to fight what your body is telling you to do most people when they start cover there head and lean forward allowing there opponent to knock sh1t out of them . Problem with having 8 weeks training is 99 percent of the time it will turn into a brawl so fitness is the key to winning , everyone has a game plan till they get smacked in the face


----------



## Benchbum

I am so so SO ready for this to be done.


----------



## sgtsniff

Benchbum said:


> I am so so SO ready for this to be done.


The ironing?


----------



## Skye666

Pinky said:


> Hun is this you??


For my sins...yes...I'm not quite as toned now had a few carbs was from the competition couple week ago :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> did you forget the @
> 
> nice pic, which magazine did you scan that from? :whistling:


Yes I did but I knew u would find me eventually 

Bloody cheek...it's me I can scrub ya know !! Amazing what a bit of tan can do. Oh and breathing in ( yes I did)


----------



## Pinky

Skye666 said:


> For my sins...yes...I'm not quite as toned now had a few carbs was from the competition couple week ago :thumbup1:


And did i read that your 50 in 3 months? If so fair play to you hun  keep up the good work  So your a MILF then haha x


----------



## banzi

bloated


----------



## Skye666

Pinky said:


> And did i read that your 50 in 3 months? If so fair play to you hun  keep up the good work  So your a MILF then haha x


Hahahaha yes u read correctly or is it correct arrr bugger grammar not my best.

Hell no..I'm a GILF my grandchild is one the day before my birthday .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> bloated
> 
> View attachment 171198


If that's a bloat well................iv had more bloat when I need a wee !

Look good bonzo but the worms ewww


----------



## mrwright




----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> If that's a bloat well................iv had more bloat when I need a wee !
> 
> Look good bonzo but the worms ewww


I was ripping a phone book in half there.


----------



## banzi

mrwright said:


>


Fixed


----------



## Skye666

mrwright said:


>


Only one issue..the buttons need to be central..just a tad :innocent:


----------



## A1243R

Leg pics to follow :thumb:


----------



## Pinky

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha yes u read correctly or is it correct arrr bugger grammar not my best.
> 
> Hell no..I'm a GILF my grandchild is one the day before my birthday .... :thumbup1:


A GILF :lol: Hats off to you hun  x


----------



## mrwright

Skye666 said:


> Only one issue..the buttons need to be central..just a tad :innocent:


I'll whip it out for you next time

Xx


----------



## A1243R

Legs seem to grow ok but I have no definition at all really :cursing:


----------



## Skye666

mrwright said:


> I'll whip it out for you next time
> 
> Xx


Listen sunny Jim..I'm more partial to,a diamond these days so unless it's studded with them don't..please


----------



## mrwright

Skye666 said:


> Listen sunny Jim..I'm more partial to,a diamond these days so unless it's studded with them don't..please


Ive got a diamond tattoo does that count?


----------



## nickc300

Yesterday's back sesh


----------



## Skye666

mrwright said:


> Ive got a diamond tattoo does that count?


Lol .so av I...snap


----------



## Rick89




----------



## 1manarmy

3 days out from my first ukbff outing! Never been in this condition before or weight with it so im extremely pleased. Just gotta fill back out today tomo and dry out and im good to go


----------



## Sharpy76

Look in great condition @1manarmy, good luck for the weekend mate!!


----------



## 1manarmy

Sharpy76 said:


> Look in great condition @1manarmy, good luck for the weekend mate!!


Thanks mate means a lot! Will has been brilliant yet again! Excited now which is odd I was expecting nerves


----------



## Benchbum

Wow! I now feel redickulous competing on Saturday!


----------



## Rick89

1manarmy said:


> 3 days out from my first ukbff outing! Never been in this condition before or weight with it so im extremely pleased. Just gotta fill back out today tomo and dry out and im good to go


fckin awesome shape and conditioning

well done

good luck on stage buddy


----------



## 1manarmy

Benchbum said:


> Wow! I now feel redickulous competing on Saturday!


What are you competing in mate? Don't feel stupid your pics look great well done man


----------



## Stephen9069

Sunday - 26.04.2015

Starting weight - 22st










SUNDAY - 03.05.2015

Body weight - 21st










FRIDAY - 08.05.2015

Body weight - 20st 12lbs










Iv only been dieting and doing cardio for the last 2 weeks which hasnt been to bad iv actually enjoyed doing the cardio.

My stomach feels flatter but i can tell already this is going to be a difficult area to shift it.


----------



## Benchbum

1manarmy said:


> What are you competing in mate? Don't feel stupid your pics look great well done man


Today it seems!

Pre topcoat..


----------



## Gary29

^ looking good to me mate, legs in particular, good luck!


----------



## 1manarmy

Benchbum said:


> Today it seems!
> 
> Pre topcoat..


Mate you are diced! Legs look sick! Good luck man


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Getting some form of condition back


----------



## solidcecil

Was taken at 7 weeks out.


----------



## TELBOR

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 171504
> 
> 
> Was taken at 7 weeks out.


Was taken at 11.17am you mean....

LOL

Looking great buddy


----------



## solidcecil

TELBOR said:


> Was taken at 11.17am you mean....
> 
> LOL
> 
> Looking great buddy


Was actually about 10.30, that clocks said 11.17 for the past few years :lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## sgtsniff

Yesterday...


----------



## Guest

**


----------



## bottleneck25

Stephen9069 said:


> Sunday - 26.04.2015
> 
> Starting weight - 22st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY - 03.05.2015
> 
> Body weight - 21st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRIDAY - 08.05.2015
> 
> Body weight - 20st 12lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv only been dieting and doing cardio for the last 2 weeks which hasnt been to bad iv actually enjoyed doing the cardio.
> 
> My stomach feels flatter but i can tell already this is going to be a difficult area to shift it.


How tall arw you dude you didnt really look 22stone


----------



## bottleneck25

Spawn of Haney said:


> **


Looking good mate alls you need now is a tan and a shave haha


----------



## Stephen9069

bottleneck25 said:



> How tall arw you dude you didnt really look 22stone


Im 6ft 4 mate


----------



## GIANTALL

I've literally just joined a Gym for the 1st time since leaving school when I was 16 years old.....I'am now 34 years old and drastically want to upgrade the overall look of my body as well as get some hench muscles...

Early days still...

I gotta start some-place. I have started eating healthy and am also drinking Protein shakes twice a day as well as going to the Gym 3 days a week..

I'am 6'11" tall and currently weigh :- 18.7 Stone.


----------



## GIANTALL

Literally just started the Gym this week...


----------



## f4tb0y

How tall are you dude ? you make that door look small . . .


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 171539
> View attachment 171540
> View attachment 171541
> 
> 
> Literally just started the Gym this week...


Usename isn't lying is it lol


----------



## Adz

Training with Ryda last weekend


----------



## GIANTALL

f4tb0y said:


> How tall are you dude ? you make that door look small . . .


Hi, I'am 6'11" Tall  ... Right am off to work now but will chat some more when I get back this evening - Giantall aka Martin.


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## naturalun

FelonE said:


>


Nobody likes a show off.....


----------



## FelonE1

naturalun said:


> Nobody likes a show off.....


Lol I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## richardrahl

FelonE said:


>


Look way better in the 'before' pic imo. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

richardrahl said:


> Look way better in the 'before' pic imo. :whistling:


Yeah it's all about the crackhead look lol


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## richardrahl

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's all about the crackhead look lol


I'd say something complimentary about those pics, but you don't need your ego stroking any more. Haha. Besides, last time that I did, @TELBOR pm'd me, telling me to stay the fcuk away from his b1tch. :laugh:

I think you should report for troll duty on bb.com, reverse the dates of the pics and start a thread about your 'epic natural cut'.


----------



## Benchbum

richardrahl said:


> I'd say something complimentary about those pics, but you don't need your ego stroking any more. Haha. Besides, last time that I did, @TELBOR pm'd me, telling me to stay the fcuk away from his b1tch. :laugh:
> 
> I think you should report for troll duty on bb.com, reverse the dates of the pics and start a thread about your 'epic natural cut'.


that is the best idea i have heard all day


----------



## Incredible Bulk

recent pics


----------



## FelonE1

richardrahl said:


> I'd say something complimentary about those pics, but you don't need your ego stroking any more. Haha. Besides, last time that I did, @TELBOR pm'd me, telling me to stay the fcuk away from his b1tch. :laugh:
> 
> I think you should report for troll duty on bb.com, reverse the dates of the pics and start a thread about your 'epic natural cut'.


Yeah you know he gets possessive lol.

Gonna sign up in a bit and link it haha


----------



## richardrahl

FelonE said:


> Yeah you know he gets possessive lol.
> 
> Gonna sign up in a bit and link it haha


Tag me in. Haha.


----------



## Verno

richardrahl said:


> Tag me in. Haha.


This sounds like a giggle


----------



## richardrahl

Verno said:


> This sounds like a giggle


You damn right it does. Anybody on there who's considering coming off the hero juice will sh1t themselves when he shows his 'before' and 'after' pics. :lol:

I actually had a (tren induced) dream 2 nights back where I upped my T3 to 100mcg and my 1 week results were similar to those pics. Everybody was trying to hide their shock, but I could see it in their eyes. Woke up nearly crying after my mate asked if I was on smack. :lol:


----------



## Verno

richardrahl said:


> You damn right it does. Anybody on there who's considering coming off the hero juice will sh1t themselves when he shows his 'before' and 'after' pics. :lol:
> 
> I actually had a (tren induced) dream 2 nights back where I upped my T3 to 100mcg and my 1 week results were similar to those pics. Everybody was trying to hide their shock, but I could see it in their eyes. Woke up nearly crying after my mate asked if I was on smack. :lol:


Similar dreams to mine then only I'm not on tren.......yet!


----------



## Benchbum

Rebound gainzz


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


>


But the person in pic 1 was very different!

Anyway I like pic 3


----------



## A1243R

Taken last night....


----------



## Jalex

No pump - sitting at 190lbs 6ft, feel super flat and lethargic on t3 and running 200mg test and 70mg VAR (VAR only for 11 days so has not kicked in yet :sad


----------



## Varg

Jalex said:


> No pump - sitting at 190lbs 6ft, feel super flat and lethargic on t3 and running 200mg test and 70mg VAR (VAR only for 11 days so has not kicked in yet :sad


inb4 @banzi says you LLS because IIFYM.


----------



## Jalex

Varg said:


> inb4 @banzi says you LLS because IIFYM.


Everyone thinks i "LLS" because I preach iifym. Don't really think I look good at all (am only just beginning my journey) but just felt like posting a pic lol.


----------



## Varg

Jalex said:


> Everyone thinks i "LLS" because I preach iifym. Don't really think I look good at all (am only just beginning my journey) but just felt like posting a pic lol.


You look good - keep it up.


----------



## banzi

Jalex said:


> Everyone thinks i "LLS" because I preach iifym. Don't really think I look good at all (am only just beginning my journey) but just felt like posting a pic lol.


You look OK, I dont know why you were so shy.

Seems my words of encouragement helped.


----------



## Jalex

Varg said:


> You look good - keep it up.


Thanks - never really dieted down low (always been happy with the bulkier look and just cared about strength until last 6 months) so curios to see what's going to happen!


----------



## Stephen9069

Havent trained this week work has been hectic and been struggling a little more than usual with my current injuries.

Iv kept my diet tight though and im down 3lbs im now sitting at 20st 7lbs. Im also starting to feel a bit deflated not sure if thats just from missing training this week.


----------



## Bgpine

Stephen9069 said:


> Havent trained this week work has been hectic and been struggling a little more than usual with my current injuries.
> 
> Iv kept my diet tight though and im down 3lbs im now sitting at 20st 7lbs. Im also starting to feel a bit deflated not sure if thats just from missing training this week.


Good traps!


----------



## banzi

Stephen9069 said:


> Havent trained this week work has been hectic and been struggling a little more than usual with my current injuries.
> 
> Iv kept my diet tight though and im down 3lbs im now sitting at 20st 7lbs. Im also starting to* feel a bit deflated* not sure if thats just from missing training this week.


low carbs?

If it is ride it out, you will feel better in a couple days.


----------



## Stephen9069

Bgpine said:


> Good traps!


Cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069

banzi said:


> low carbs?
> 
> If it is ride it out, you will feel better in a couple days.


Will do mate, dieting is a new concept to me but enjoying the slow changes and actually enjoying cardio which i never have before.


----------



## Rick89

13 pounds down in 6 weeks diet, down to 16.8stone


----------



## Sharpy76

Rick89 said:


> 13 pounds down in 6 weeks diet, down to 16.8stone
> 
> View attachment 171763
> 
> 
> View attachment 171764


Looking much leaner mate!!

Well done!


----------



## Big George

Rick89 said:


> 13 pounds down in 6 weeks diet, down to 16.8stone
> 
> View attachment 171763
> 
> 
> View attachment 171764


Good going man, respeck!


----------



## Rick89

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking much leaner mate!!
> 
> Well done!


cheers buddy, means alot coming from yourself as you have a great physique

slowly but surely the chubs coming off now


----------



## ryda

For the people who've not read my journal, I've been on a bulk since January, after getting frustrated at struggling to get past that 18.5st mark for the last few years, usually I play between 18 to 18.5 but can't stay there lol well the other week I stood on the scales n the read just under 19.5st

Happy days










Plan now to trim a bit of bf and maintain that weight!


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> For the people who've not read my journal, I've been on a bulk since January, after getting frustrated at struggling to get past that 18.5st mark for the last few years, usually I play between 18 to 18.5 but can't stay there lol well the other week I stood on the scales n the read just under 19.5st
> 
> Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan now to trim a bit of bf and maintain that weight!


Skinny fvcker lol

Good job mate I can't even get over 15stone haha.


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> Skinny fvcker lol
> 
> Good job mate I can't even get over 15stone haha.


Lol ****in feel it after bodypower standing next to the pro's haha I was 13st when I was 16 but that was probably due to my height

But yeh cutting a ripping up now, adjusting my diet slightly, gonna try n do as much cardio as I can and in a few months jump on the test mast and tren


----------



## FelonE1

ryda said:


> Lol ****in feel it after bodypower standing next to the pro's haha I was 13st when I was 16 but that was probably due to my height
> 
> But yeh cutting a ripping up now, adjusting my diet slightly, gonna try n do as much cardio as I can and in a few months jump on the test mast and tren


I bet,bet there was some fvcking monsters there lol.

Yeah you've done well. If you can stay around that size lean you'll look fvcking huge


----------



## ryda

FelonE said:


> I bet,bet there was some fvcking monsters there lol.
> 
> Yeah you've done well. If you can stay around that size lean you'll look fvcking huge


Yeh got my pic taken with Ricardo Correa and he made me look anorexic so yeh nobody is seeing that pic haha and I do have my eye on competing but only wen I feel am ready


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> I bet,bet there was some fvcking monsters there lol.
> 
> Yeah you've done well. If you can stay around that size lean you'll look fvcking huge


I'm just in the way to meet this huge fecker now :lol: I'll let you know how big he really is later  @ryda


----------



## ryda

A1243R said:


> I'm just in the way to meet this huge fecker now :lol: I'll let you know how big he really is later  @ryda


Haha better swallow the rest of them oxys I've got in the cupboard


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

ryda said:


> For the people who've not read my journal, I've been on a bulk since January, after getting frustrated at struggling to get past that 18.5st mark for the last few years, usually I play between 18 to 18.5 but can't stay there lol well the other week I stood on the scales n the read just under 19.5st
> 
> Happy days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan now to trim a bit of bf and maintain that weight!


Unit.

What's your food bill like lol


----------



## ryda

BrahmaBull said:


> Unit.
> 
> What's your food bill like lol


Erm lol I'd say around 50-60 quid a week

Usually around £15-20 on chicken breast

And £40 on the rest

Oats, frozen veg (much cheaper, can't afford fresh veg lol), sweet potatoes, rice, chicken thighs, eggs, bananas, tuna, beef, prawns etc


----------



## troponin

took this photo a few weeks ago before i turned 20.


----------



## A1243R

troponin said:


> took this photo a few weeks ago before i turned 20.


Good base mate, same age as me turned 20 today


----------



## troponin

A1243R said:


> Good base mate, same age as me turned 20 today


thanks man. im trying to get down to 14%ish bodyfat before i start my first proper cycle... proving to be difficult though lol already tried cutting 2 or 3 times before always failed horribly.


----------



## A1243R

troponin said:


> thanks man. im trying to get down to 14%ish bodyfat before i start my first proper cycle... proving to be difficult though lol already tried cutting 2 or 3 times before always failed horribly.


What Bf are you? I probably started around 18%... Started forst cycle 4 weeks ago... Up by about 5/6lbs but leaner (I did a mini cut for 12 days (no carbs) at the start of the cycle!


----------



## troponin

A1243R said:


> What Bf are you? I probably started around 18%... Started forst cycle 4 weeks ago... Up by about 5/6lbs but leaner (I did a mini cut for 12 days (no carbs) at the start of the cycle!


probably 20%.


----------



## TITO

Currently on week 5 of cruise and holding size from last blast well but even tho belly full of water and pwo shake little concerned of the mid section getting bigger around the love handles.

Looks nice and lean when I wake up in mornings lol!

Starting next blast soon so hopefully will recomp a little maybe


----------



## solidcecil

Calf pump after cardio.


----------



## Sharpy76

Changing room selfie [email protected]

Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...


----------



## Alanricksnape

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Looking awesome mate..

[email protected]!


----------



## icamero1

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...


one of the best physiques I seen on here (no ****) how long have you been training sharpy? would love to be in your kind of conditioning, but don't think I could get to that without a lot more commitment (time & AAS) than I can do at the moment


----------



## troponin

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


look a lot heavier than 14st 6 mate! how tall are u?


----------



## Abc987

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Fvcking beast? Great conditioning mate. How tall are you? I'm sitting at 14.6 and I'm 6.1. You look twice the size of me lol


----------



## marcusmaximus

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Absolute beast


----------



## Sharpy76

icamero1 said:


> one of the best physiques I seen on here (no ****) how long have you been training sharpy? would love to be in your kind of conditioning, but don't think I could get to that without a lot more commitment (time & AAS) than I can do at the moment


Thanks a lot mate!

I've been training on and off for years tbh, I'm 38 now but I mainly pi$$ed about when I was younger. I didn't train for about 4yrs and got back into it in 2012 when I joined the forums and this place certainly opened my eyes to proper dieting and AAS cycling. Things have moved on nicely since then tbh. When I'm on cycle, I stick to a plan 100%, it's when I'm "natty" that I let things go and everything starts to slide lol.



troponin said:


> look a lot heavier than 14st 6 mate! how tall are u?


When I had my pre op assessment for my hernia op in Jan I was just over 6ft 1lb in heels (well, air max 90's lol) so I'm about 6ft mate.



Abc987 said:


> Fvcking beast? Great conditioning mate. How tall are you? I'm sitting at 14.6 and I'm 6.1. You look twice the size of me lol


Thanks mate, as above, about 6ft.



Alanricksnape said:


> Looking awesome mate..
> 
> [email protected]!


Thanks sweet cheeks.

Cvnt


----------



## adsh89

Snapped this today. Sorry it's a little blurry!


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Looking great mate


----------



## banzi

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Solid build quality dense tissue.

Great work mate, look much heavier than 14.6, just goes to show these guys waddling around at 17st thinking they are in shape.


----------



## GPRIM

banzi said:


> waddling around at 17st thinking they are in shape.


This is me...


----------



## Sharpy76

FelonE said:


> Looking great mate


Cheers mate, another 5wks to see what can be done!



banzi said:


> Solid build quality dense tissue.
> 
> Great work mate, look much heavier than 14.6, just goes to show these guys waddling around at 17st thinking they are in shape.


Thanks a lot mate, appreciate the compliment.

Oh believe me, I've been there. Walking around like a 17st water/fat balloon thinking I'm hench lol. Thankfully I see the light


----------



## Rick89

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


awesome work pal


----------



## Hoddsy

Hitting some triceps and chest today


----------



## Abc987

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks a lot mate!
> 
> I've been training on and off for years tbh, I'm 38 now but I mainly pi$$ed about when I was younger. I didn't train for about 4yrs and got back into it in 2012 when I joined the forums and this place certainly opened my eyes to proper dieting and AAS cycling. Things have moved on nicely since then tbh. When I'm on cycle, I stick to a plan 100%, it's when I'm "natty" that I let things go and everything starts to slide lol.
> 
> When I had my pre op assessment for my hernia op in Jan I was just over 6ft 1lb in heels (well, air max 90's lol) so I'm about 6ft mate.
> 
> Thanks mate, as above, about 6ft.
> 
> Thanks sweet cheeks.
> 
> Cvnt


Do you b&c or cycle?


----------



## Sharpy76

Abc987 said:


> Do you b&c or cycle?


I usually do just 1 cycle every year but I'm gonna be b & c'ing for the foreseeable from here in.

Before I started this cycle I was "natty" for 9mths and hated it tbh.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Sharpy76 said:


> I usually do just 1 cycle every year but I'm gonna be b & c'ing for the foreseeable from here in.
> 
> Before I started this cycle I was "natty" for 9mths and hated it tbh.


I'll be calling you Sharpy Levrone from now on


----------



## Abc987

Sharpy76 said:


> I usually do just 1 cycle every year but I'm gonna be b & c'ing for the foreseeable from here in.
> 
> Before I started this cycle I was "natty" for 9mths and hated it tbh.


I'm thinking the same. all the way through I've said I'll come off and stay off until Christmas time like i

did last year but now it's coming closer to actually coming off I'm thinking do I really wanna go back to being natty and losing my gains. Training natty just ain't the same its shvt

I've got no reason to come off, I've got 2 kids now so done there just worried that when I do wanna come off eventually I'll be fvcked. If I stay in it'll be until next summer at least so I can do a winter bulk then a cut for summer


----------



## Hoddsy

Sharpy76 said:


> I usually do just 1 cycle every year but I'm gonna be b & c'ing for the foreseeable from here in.
> 
> Before I started this cycle I was "natty" for 9mths and hated it tbh.


Im super tempted to B&C. Kids are never going to be a factor so im wondering why the hell not. My only concern is getting checkups


----------



## Sharpy76

Hoddsy said:


> Im super tempted to B&C. Kids are never going to be a factor so im wondering why the hell not. My only concern is getting checkups


The way I look at it now is, I'm 40 next year, already got 4 kids so why the fvck not?!

Be interesting to see how much it'll change my physique by not coming off.


----------



## Hoddsy

Sharpy76 said:


> The way I look at it now is, I'm 40 next year, already got 4 kids so why the fvck not?!
> 
> Be interesting to see how much it'll change my physique by not coming off.


I guess I've just gotta do a lot of research on the matter. From what I've read, people's cruise dose and time seems to vary a lot. Any b&c veterans wanna chime in?


----------



## musclemate

Sharpy76 said:


> The way I look at it now is, I'm 40 next year, already got 4 kids so why the fvck not?!
> 
> Be interesting to see how much it'll change my physique by not coming off.


You'll love it mate... None of that nasty post-cycle shrinkage


----------



## adsh89

Sorry for the idiotic question but can someone fill me in on what b&c is?


----------



## 1manarmy

adsh89 said:


> Sorry for the idiotic question but can someone fill me in on what b&c is?


blast and cruise... blast meaning hammer gear for say 14/16 weeks...cruise meaning drop to 1/2ml a week for a while


----------



## adsh89

1manarmy said:


> blast and cruise... blast meaning hammer gear for say 14/16 weeks...cruise meaning drop to 1/2ml a week for a while


Ah I like the sound of this! I really need a break though..!!


----------



## Benchbum

I feel like a fricking transformer at the moment


----------



## TITO

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Look incredible sharpy!

5 more weeks of cutting? Your ripped all ready surely? Do you ever feel 'small' when cutting so long as I do


----------



## TheScam

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Absolute beast. Ideal look IMO


----------



## Sharpy76

TITO said:


> Look incredible sharpy!
> 
> 5 more weeks of cutting? Your ripped all ready surely? Do you ever feel 'small' when cutting so long as I do


Thanks pal, appreciate it!

Gonna push diet for 3 more weeks then fill out a tad for the remaining 2. But yeah, all my clothes are loose and feel skinny as fvck UNTIL I take my top off then realise it's all for a good cause lol. Cutting is a complete head fvck!



Scammell29 said:


> Absolute beast. Ideal look IMO


Cheers mate. Far from ideal but we're never happy lol.


----------



## Hoddsy

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks pal, appreciate it!
> 
> Gonna push diet for 3 more weeks then fill out a tad for the remaining 2. But yeah, all my clothes are loose and feel skinny as fvck UNTIL I take my top off then realise it's all for a good cause lol. Cutting is a complete head fvck!
> 
> Cheers mate. Far from ideal but we're never happy lol.


What are you doing for your cut mate? I'm 4 weeks out till my hols and Im attempting it. Trying Low carbs but it's only 3 day and I feel shocking lol. Think I'd rather just have a balanced diet and reduce the over all cals and add some cardio.

you already looked ripped. My abs show but only when I tense or just after I've just woken up lol.


----------



## nWo

Benchbum said:


> I feel like a fricking transformer at the moment


 @FelonE's brother???


----------



## Benchbum

> @FelonE's brother???


Don't be that guy


----------



## nWo

Benchbum said:


> Don't be that guy


 :lol: Am I not the first one to say it then? Looking good btw fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Benchbum

> :lol: Am I not the first one to say it then? Looking good btw fella :thumbup1:


I don't Wana talk about it


----------



## banzi




----------



## Sharpy76

Hoddsy said:


> What are you doing for your cut mate? I'm 4 weeks out till my hols and Im attempting it. Trying Low carbs but it's only 3 day and I feel shocking lol. Think I'd rather just have a balanced diet and reduce the over all cals and add some cardio.
> 
> you already looked ripped. My abs show but only when I tense or just after I've just woken up lol.


Macros have been this for the last two weeks..

Training day diet - (325g protein, 40g fats, 215g carbs)

Non training day diet - (400g protein, 55g fats, 125g carbs)

Not extremely low carbs really but the weight is consistently coming off. Upped T3 to 75mcg last week and lost 4lbs despite no changes to diet. Fasted cardio 50mins x 6 per week (heart rate between 130/140bpm) none of this dog walking cardio lark lol.


----------



## Hoddsy

Sharpy76 said:


> Macros have been this for the last two weeks..
> 
> Training day diet - (325g protein, 40g fats, 215g carbs)
> 
> Non training day diet - (400g protein, 55g fats, 125g carbs)
> 
> Not extremely low carbs really but the weight is consistently coming off. Upped T3 to 75mcg last week and lost 4lbs despite no changes to diet. Fasted cardio 50mins x 6 per week (heart rate between 130/140bpm) none of this dog walking cardio lark lol.


ah crap.... this is what I feared lol. Luckly my cardio ability is so bad I could probably get 140bpm from walking haha.


----------



## TommyBananas

Sharpy76 said:


> Macros have been this for the last two weeks..
> 
> Training day diet - (325g protein, 40g fats, 215g carbs)
> 
> Non training day diet - (400g protein, 55g fats, 125g carbs)
> 
> Not extremely low carbs really but the weight is consistently coming off. Upped T3 to 75mcg last week and lost 4lbs despite no changes to diet. Fasted cardio 50mins x 6 per week (heart rate between 130/140bpm) none of this dog walking cardio lark lol.


Been considering T3 so so so so much; but.. I just don't know


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> Been considering T3 so so so so much; but.. I just don't know


just reduce carbs you fat little fuk


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> just reduce carbs you fat little fuk


I'm at 150g, the struggle is real.


----------



## Yes

banzi said:


> just reduce carbs you fat little fuk


lol


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> I'm at 150g, the struggle is real.


----------



## nWo

TommyBananas said:


> Been considering T3 so so so so much; but.. I just don't know


DO IT. Seriously, of all the stuff I've tried, it's the most mild in terms of sides and the results are superb. Everything you need to know is in my FAQ man :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyBananas

I said:


> DO IT. Seriously' date=' of all the stuff I've tried, it's the most mild in terms of sides and the results are superb. Everything you need to know is in my FAQ man :thumbup1: [/quote']
> 
> I've read your FAQ a few times, the only thing that really bothers me is the weight rebound, I think - and well; extra cost. But does it really make _THAAAAAT_ much difference for fat loss? I haven't looked into it much tbh, lol.


----------



## nWo

banzi said:


> just reduce carbs you fat little fuk


Just spat coke all over my keyboard, thanks a lot you old ****er :cursing:


----------



## Sharpy76

TommyBananas said:


> I've read your FAQ a few times, the only thing that really bothers me is the weight rebound, I think - and well; extra cost. *But does it really make _THAAAAAT_ much difference for fat loss*? I haven't looked into it much tbh, lol.


Absofvckinglutely, seriously, it's a great tool to have in your armoury IMO. I love it!


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> I've read your FAQ a few times, the only thing that really bothers me *is the weight rebound,* I think - and well; extra cost. But does it really make _THAAAAAT_ much difference for fat loss? I haven't looked into it much tbh, lol.


What weight rebound??

Just eat a bit less.

Jeez I thought you knew what you were doing.


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> What weight rebound??
> 
> Just eat a bit less.
> 
> Jeez I thought you knew what you were doing.


I had never looked into T3, until that FAQ was put up 

Also, many people I've seen talk about it prior to this said thats why they hated it - I told you I don't know everything


----------



## nWo

TommyBananas said:


> I've read your FAQ a few times, the only thing that really bothers me is the weight rebound, I think - and well; extra cost. But does it really make _THAAAAAT_ much difference for fat loss? I haven't looked into it much tbh, lol.


Then you'll know that the weight rebound won't be an issue if you do things right  Stay low calorie for an extra few weeks after coming off and take some iodine supps, thyroid will recover in 2-3 weeks and you can then go back about your business. And yup, it WILL make a HUGE difference IME. I reckon, as a guesstimate, that 100mcg will increase your TDEE by roughly 1000kcal - obviously several factors will influence exactly how much of a boost you'll get compared to your normal TDEE, but either way you'll get a big boost. Consider that a deficit of an extra 1000 will mean about an extra 2lbs of weight loss per week on top of what you'd have lost, as well as the metabolism stabilising effects helping your losses stay consistent. 75mcg is a good dose too, albeit a little less effective.


----------



## TommyBananas

I said:


> Then you'll know that the weight rebound won't be an issue if you do things right  Stay low calorie for an extra few weeks after coming off and take some iodine supps' date=' thyroid will recover in 2-3 weeks and you can then go back about your business. And yup, it WILL make a HUGE difference IME. I reckon, as a guesstimate, that 100mcg will increase your TDEE by roughly 1000kcal - obviously several factors will influence exactly how much of a boost you'll get compared to your normal TDEE, but either way you'll get a big boost. Consider that a deficit of an extra 1000 will mean about an extra 2lbs of weight loss per week on top of what you'd have lost, as well as the metabolism stabilising effects helping your losses stay consistent. 75mcg is a good dose too, albeit a little less effective.[/quote']
> 
> Fvckin' hell, you and Sharpy are gonna get me killed.


----------



## Jalex

TommyBananas said:


> Been considering T3 so so so so much; but.. I just don't know


Do it. I'm losing 2-3lbs a week on 2300 at 50mcg. Normally cut like 1800-1900. Noticing no adverse effects (apart from a few night sweats but it's cool). Tempted to up to 75mcg.


----------



## TommyBananas

I said:


> Then you'll know that the weight rebound won't be an issue if you do things right  Stay low calorie for an extra few weeks after coming off and take some iodine supps' date=' thyroid will recover in 2-3 weeks and you can then go back about your business. And yup, it WILL make a HUGE difference IME. I reckon, as a guesstimate, that 100mcg will increase your TDEE by roughly 1000kcal - obviously several factors will influence exactly how much of a boost you'll get compared to your normal TDEE, but either way you'll get a big boost. Consider that a deficit of an extra 1000 will mean about an extra 2lbs of weight loss per week on top of what you'd have lost, as well as the metabolism stabilising effects helping your losses stay consistent. 75mcg is a good dose too, albeit a little less effective.[/quote']
> 
> Btw; I have no known heart conditions (at least from the scans I had done when I was under investigation for my bloodpressure, theey said my heart was normal) but I am on two different bloodpressuree meds, anything you know regarding this?


----------



## nWo

TommyBananas said:


> Btw; I have no known heart conditions (at least from the scans I had done when I was under investigation for my bloodpressure, theey said my heart was normal) but I am on two different bloodpressuree meds, anything you know regarding this?


No known issues from what I've seen, in fact I've read a bit that those being put on thyroid meds that have high blood pressure are favoured for T3 treatment as opposed to just T4 as T3 has much less of an effect on blood pressure.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

Incredible Bulk said:


> recent pics
> 
> View attachment 171574
> 
> 
> View attachment 171575


Can't believe no ones commented on this yet mate. Awesome shoulders n arms, they don't even look real!


----------



## T100

TommyBananas said:



> Btw; I have no known heart conditions (at least from the scans I had done when I was under investigation for my bloodpressure, theey said my heart was normal) but I am on two different bloodpressuree meds, anything you know regarding this?


I get eptopic heart beats every now and then, blood pressure and heart rate is always good, 4 days into adding t3 to my cycle nearly fecking killed me, it caused a thyroid storm, heart rate hitting 160bpm at rest and didn't drop to under 160bpm for 4 days and systolic blood pressure went through the roof but diastolic was fine

Just my experience mate, although not many have had this but I honestly got a freight and thought I was a gonner


----------



## solidcecil

After legs yesterday


----------



## Jordan08

Mate, Any generic name for T3?



I said:


> DO IT. Seriously' date=' of all the stuff I've tried, it's the most mild in terms of sides and the results are superb. Everything you need to know is in my FAQ man :thumbup1: [/quote']


----------



## nWo

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Mate, Any generic name for T3?


I don't understand what you're asking mate lol.


----------



## GreatPretender

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


Thats not even impressive!!!

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jordan08

If i go to pharmacy store, what should i ask for? Any name for T3?



> I don't understand what you're asking mate lol.


----------



## nWo

Jatin Bhatia said:


> If i go to pharmacy store, what should i ask for? Any name for T3?


Wish we could just walk into a pharmacy and pick the stuff up in England haha. Nah just ask for T3 mate. I hope you're not planning on using it without AAS though fella?


----------



## Jordan08

In India, we can. Test,deca, winny all pharma grade drugs are available OTC. No mate, i am not even considering using it atm. Just gathering information for someday..lol



> Wish we could just walk into a pharmacy and pick the stuff up in England haha. Nah just ask for T3 mate. I hope you're not planning on using it without AAS though fella?


----------



## B.I.G

Jatin Bhatia said:


> If i go to pharmacy store, what should i ask for? Any name for T3?


If they don't understand t3 then ask for liothyronine sodium.


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## GPRIM

FelonE said:


> View attachment 172148


Wheels coming along nicely


----------



## FelonE1

GPRIM said:


> Wheels coming along nicely


Thanks mate. Hitting em twice a week has definitely helped


----------



## marcusmaximus

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Hitting em twice a week has definitely helped


Yeah they bloody are mate, great job


----------



## FelonE1

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah they bloody are mate, great job


Cheers me brother


----------



## Sharpy76

GreatPretender said:


> Thats not even impressive!!!
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Make you right!

However, come back in 5wks......


----------



## GreatPretender

Sharpy76 said:


> Make you right!
> 
> However, come back in 5wks......


Haha only messin mate you look in great shape


----------



## GDawg500

solidcecil said:


> After legs yesterday
> 
> View attachment 172117


I have to say mate, your legs are mahoosive. Nice work!!!


----------



## solidcecil

Striations are starting to come through in tricep, 5 weeks out


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Me 1976 at Butlins


----------



## DC1

TommyBananas said:


> Btw; I have no known heart conditions (at least from the scans I had done when I was under investigation for my bloodpressure, theey said my heart was normal) but I am on two different bloodpressuree meds, anything you know regarding this?


Did you read my post regarding Cialis for BP reduction Tommy? It took mine down from around 150/87 to 120/67 in 3 days. What i differece i feel much better. T3 is also a fantastic weight loss aid.


----------



## FelonE1

DC1 said:


> Did you read my post regarding Cialis for BP reduction Tommy? It took mine down from around 150/87 to 120/67 in 3 days. What i differece i feel much better. T3 is also a fantastic weight loss aid.


At what dose please mate?


----------



## DC1

TommyBananas said:


> I didn't see that no, I am on bloodpressure meds from my GP and I had a 24 hour monitor average BP was 117/58 or something (and that was on one BP med, now I'm on two lol); so it's fine anyway; however - got another one in July on the 21st, while I'm on higher dose of test (my cruise dose) so will see what its like then - if its bad, expect a PM about Cialis





FelonE said:


> At what dose please mate?


Cialis (Tadalifil) has HUGE, HUGE benefits for the aging male, and especially the aging male who is into hormone replacement and bodybuilding!!

For starters, Cialis works by increasing blood flow throughout the body. This IS NOT just in the penis and strictly a sexual deal here.

Cialis improves blood flow everywhere!!

This makes it heart healthy and the best analogy I could give would be like replacing your air filter every time it gets dirty. This improved blood flow effects many tissues, including the brain.

With improved blood flow comes better pumps in the gym as well. Cialis is a highly underrated addition to any bodybuilding regimen when it comes to nutrient transport and cell volumization!!

Cialis reduces inflammation in the body.

Inflammation is something that bodybuilders constantly deal with due to muscle cell damage and stress.

It has been proven through studies that our measure of inflammation (C-reactive protein measure) drastically improves when taking Cialis, and this is most largely due to Cialis preventing plaque buildup in our arteries. This process reduces risks of cardiovascular disease in a major way!!

Cialis improves testosterone:estrogen ratio.

Cialis improves the testosterone:estrogen ratio by up to 30%. That improvement is definitely beneficial to the aging male and certainly beneficial to those on testosterone replacement therapy.

As some of you may know, long term testosterone administration can cause increases in estrogen balance as well, which is why those using test for replacement usually go on arimadex too. You may find that you can get by on less arimadex when you're using Cialis. Along with the improved balance of test:estrogen comes an increased testosterone level as well!!

What else does Cialis do?

Well, let's get into improved blood pressure next. Taking Cialis fights hypertension and can definitely benefit someone with high blood pressure or someone who has normal blood pressure but wants to make it even better. This is yet another huge benefit of using Cialis while on testosterone or any other steroid that can cause BP elevation.

A big fear of prescribing testosterone to patients is increased risk of prostate enlargement. Cialis reduces these risks by relaxing the smooth muscles of the prostate upon regular administration. This is primarily how it works as a sexual drug as well.

Another benefit of Cialis (and definitely a benefit I experience) - it almost acts like an anti-depressant.

I just feel better when I'm on it and before I read about this benefit I was questioning it myself, because it seemed like I was always in a better mood when I was using Cialis.

So as you see, Cialis is so much more than just a sexual performance drug!! When I got on it daily the first thing I thought was "holy ****, why aren't more bodybuilders talking about Cialis in their cycles?"

I mean, it's a relatively inexpensive addition to any cycle and it's too cheap not to use it alongside hormone replacement!!

What dosage do I take if using Cialis daily for long term health benefits?

A dosage of 5-7.5mg/day is all you need!!

This is enough to get all of the benefits I've mentioned, and it's enough to get harder and better quality erections too. From my experience on it, orgasms feel stronger too.

I'm sharing this information because I had no idea of all of the benefits of Cialis until my Doctor told me about it and I looked more into it. I always thought it was just some sex type thing myself.


----------



## DC1

TommyBananas said:


> Reckon I can get it prescribed by my GP? She's pretty sound. Do you get it yourself or from a GP?


I get it myself mate. Its worth a mention to her + the added benefits are a bonus.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Reckon I can get it prescribed by my GP? She's pretty sound. Do you get it yourself or from a GP?


I got some in the cupboard lol


----------



## FelonE1

DC1 said:


> Cialis (Tadalifil) has HUGE, HUGE benefits for the aging male, and especially the aging male who is into hormone replacement and bodybuilding!!
> 
> For starters, Cialis works by increasing blood flow throughout the body. This IS NOT just in the penis and strictly a sexual deal here.
> 
> Cialis improves blood flow everywhere!!
> 
> This makes it heart healthy and the best analogy I could give would be like replacing your air filter every time it gets dirty. This improved blood flow effects many tissues, including the brain.
> 
> With improved blood flow comes better pumps in the gym as well. Cialis is a highly underrated addition to any bodybuilding regimen when it comes to nutrient transport and cell volumization!!
> 
> Cialis reduces inflammation in the body.
> 
> Inflammation is something that bodybuilders constantly deal with due to muscle cell damage and stress.
> 
> It has been proven through studies that our measure of inflammation (C-reactive protein measure) drastically improves when taking Cialis, and this is most largely due to Cialis preventing plaque buildup in our arteries. This process reduces risks of cardiovascular disease in a major way!!
> 
> Cialis improves testosterone:estrogen ratio.
> 
> Cialis improves the testosterone:estrogen ratio by up to 30%. That improvement is definitely beneficial to the aging male and certainly beneficial to those on testosterone replacement therapy.
> 
> As some of you may know, long term testosterone administration can cause increases in estrogen balance as well, which is why those using test for replacement usually go on arimadex too. You may find that you can get by on less arimadex when you're using Cialis. Along with the improved balance of test:estrogen comes an increased testosterone level as well!!
> 
> What else does Cialis do?
> 
> Well, let's get into improved blood pressure next. Taking Cialis fights hypertension and can definitely benefit someone with high blood pressure or someone who has normal blood pressure but wants to make it even better. This is yet another huge benefit of using Cialis while on testosterone or any other steroid that can cause BP elevation.
> 
> A big fear of prescribing testosterone to patients is increased risk of prostate enlargement. Cialis reduces these risks by relaxing the smooth muscles of the prostate upon regular administration. This is primarily how it works as a sexual drug as well.
> 
> Another benefit of Cialis (and definitely a benefit I experience) - it almost acts like an anti-depressant.
> 
> I just feel better when I'm on it and before I read about this benefit I was questioning it myself, because it seemed like I was always in a better mood when I was using Cialis.
> 
> So as you see, Cialis is so much more than just a sexual performance drug!! When I got on it daily the first thing I thought was "holy ****, why aren't more bodybuilders talking about Cialis in their cycles?"
> 
> I mean, it's a relatively inexpensive addition to any cycle and it's too cheap not to use it alongside hormone replacement!!
> 
> What dosage do I take if using Cialis daily for long term health benefits?
> 
> A dosage of 5-7.5mg/day is all you need!!
> 
> This is enough to get all of the benefits I've mentioned, and it's enough to get harder and better quality erections too. From my experience on it, orgasms feel stronger too.
> 
> I'm sharing this information because I had no idea of all of the benefits of Cialis until my Doctor told me about it and I looked more into it. I always thought it was just some sex type thing myself.


Fvck me you typed that quick mate


----------



## DC1

FelonE said:


> Fvck me you typed that quick mate


Lol, copied it from my other post mate.


----------



## Dan94

Guessing it's not a OTC thing @DC1?


----------



## DC1

TommyBananas said:


> And your blood pressure dropped that much with a dosage as low as 5 - 7.5 mg a day?


10mg per day mate. I check it 3 times per day every day. Always been stage 1 until I started taking this. Now normal. Insane pumps in gym too.


----------



## DC1

Dan94 said:


> Guessing it's not a OTC thing @DC1?


No I buy it from my sources mate.


----------



## DC1

TommyBananas said:


> Cool stuff bud. Thanks for that info, appreciate it.


No worries.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> And your blood pressure dropped that much with a dosage as low as 5 - 7.5 mg a day?
> 
> @FelonE - you be the guinea pig and i'll ask my GP in July.


Just necked 12.5mg lol


----------



## DC1

FelonE said:


> Just necked 12.5mg lol


Lol, do you have a monitor?


----------



## FelonE1

DC1 said:


> Lol, do you have a monitor?


Omron M2 and check bp every night. BP is bit high atm so if this works I'll buy you a pint


----------



## DC1

FelonE said:


> Omron M2 and check bp every night. BP is bit high atm so if this works I'll buy you a pint


Give it a few days mate. Works wonders.


----------



## FelonE1

DC1 said:


> Give it a few days mate. Works wonders.


Ideal. Cheers me lover


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Knew I could count on you.


Lol fvck it


----------



## godspeed

Armitage Shanks said:


> View attachment 172161
> 
> 
> Me 1976 at Butlins


Is that Jimmy Savile playing with your bum?


----------



## Armitage Shanks

godspeed said:


> Is that Jimmy Savile playing with your bum?


Yes


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Jatin Bhatia said:


> If i go to pharmacy store, what should i ask for? Any name for T3?


Sometimes it's sold as liothyronine sodium, or cytomel, t3

etc


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Not a picture per say but some videos I got yesterday


----------



## Dan TT

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Not a picture per say but some videos I got yesterday


Nice perky bum


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan TT said:


> Nice perky bum


Thanks sweetheart xoxoxo


----------



## Benchbum

#dickskin.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

not a progress shot but **** me this was good. Rump steak, egg noodles and stir-fry veg. 486 calories, 13 grams of fat, 46 grams of carbs, 45 grams of protein, and ****ing delish.


----------



## Ryker

Benchbum said:


> #dickskin.


Fvck you must taken a sh1t load of drugs for veins like that in your legs


----------



## Benchbum

Off the lot.

I did eat carbs


----------



## banzi

Ryker said:


> Fvck you must take a sh1t load of drugs for veins like that in your legs


idiot


----------



## Robhall2805

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected]
> 
> Currently sitting at 14st 6lbs with 5wks left of holiday cut...
> 
> View attachment 171835


How old are you mate, if you don't mind me asking!

Btw you look bloody mint!


----------



## Sharpy76

Robhall2805 said:


> How old are you mate, if you don't mind me asking!
> 
> Btw you look bloody mint!


Cheers mate!

I'm 38 but young at heart


----------



## Robhall2805

Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> I'm 38 but young at heart


Haha! You don't bloody look it - looks like you raided a fridge of HGH!!! 

Thats good to know still got 16 years to get a physique like that....cracking!

No ****!


----------



## T100

Benchbum said:


> #dickskin.


Loving the I'm a little teapot pose in the middle pic, shows your sensitive side


----------



## Galaxy

banzi said:


> idiot


----------



## FelonE1

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone for "popcorn"


Only if it fits my macros lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Not a picture per say but some videos I got yesterday


T'fcuk?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Guys, this is a decent thread, lets not f'k it up. :cursing:


----------



## andyhuggins

FelonE said:


> Only if it fits my macros lol


PMSL :thumbup1:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

BLUE(UK) said:


> T'fcuk?


I was posing my back? Fail to see what's so ****ed up about that?


----------



## Benchbum

Three months two weeks, progress?


----------



## Yes

^^^^definitely looking bigger. Looking a little leaner too, or it may be the vascularity.


----------



## Skye666

Too much chat about bp in here and not enough pictures :ban: tommy!


----------



## T100

Skye666 said:


> Too much chat about bp in here and not enough pictures :ban: tommy!


Perv


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Too much chat about bp in here and not enough pictures :ban: tommy!


----------



## Hoddsy

Benchbum said:


> Three months two weeks, progress?


Real obvious progress mate. Lookin huge


----------



## TommyBananas

Skye666 said:


> Too much chat about bp in here and not enough pictures :ban: tommy!


Shut your mouth !


----------



## Hoddsy

Cheeky sunbed photo. 4 weeks till my beach holiday , stripping as much fat as I can. First week completed on low carb. Feelin good, think I might manage the remaining 3 weeks without a mental breakdown lol


----------



## Skye666

T100 said:


> Perv


Takes one to know one?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> View attachment 172263


Perfect...(smart ass)


----------



## Skye666

TommyBananas said:


> Shut your mouth !


Nope never never never ..where's ur picture of the new bod?


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Nope never never never ..where's ur picture of the new bod?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> View attachment 172276


Before or after?


----------



## simonthepieman

Skye666 said:


> Before or after?


lol


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Before or after?


Amazingly thats after 4 months using IIFMM to cut.


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> View attachment 172276


you have a new phone background i can tell


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Stephen9069

I think this is my 3rd or 4th week now of dieting and in total iv dropped from 22st to 20st 8lbs but it has slowed now.

Im back to strength training now as i have a strongman comp in 9 weeks to get ready for but i will still be doing the cardio and keeping my diet in check.


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> I think this is my 3rd or 4th week now of dieting and in total iv dropped from 22st to 20st 8lbs but it has slowed now.
> 
> Im back to strength training now as i have a strongman comp in 9 weeks to get ready for but i will still be doing the cardio and keeping my diet in check.


Good going mate


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> Good going mate


Cheers mate


----------



## GPRIM

Current condition and time for a mini cut I think.


----------



## Peace frog

Just finished first cycle


----------



## Benchbum

GPRIM said:


> Current condition and time for a mini cut I think.


Always good when the end of someone's bulk looks better than mosts end of cut


----------



## Yes

@DLTBB


----------



## DLTBB

Here's a few recent pics, sat at around 8% BF


----------



## HDU

just a shoot from last night


----------



## Armitage Shanks

HDU said:


> just a shoot from last night


Mate, that looks like an expensive watch?


----------



## Armitage Shanks

@Stephen9069

How much can you deadlift?


----------



## Stephen9069

Armitage Shanks said:


> @Stephen9069
> 
> How much can you deadlift?


My best iv pulled is 300kg i pulled 280kg a couple weeks ago


----------



## laurie g

Armitage Shanks said:


> Mate, that looks like an expensive watch?


It "looks" expensive... but i think it is in fact cheap tat. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Armitage Shanks

laurie g said:


> It "looks" expensive... but i think it is in fact cheap tat. But i could be wrong.


----------



## Stella




----------



## adsh89

A shot from last week sometime


----------



## A1243R

Armitage Shanks said:


>


He's definetley correct :lol:


----------



## A1243R

adsh89 said:


> View attachment 172443
> 
> 
> A shot from last week sometime


Looking good mate, cutting?


----------



## adsh89

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate, cutting?


Thank you mate, yeah I jumped on a quick 4 week diet to trim up a little! Had a couple of cheats this week but back to it this weekend! Oops!!


----------



## zyphy

laurie g said:


> It "looks" expensive... but i think it is in fact cheap tat. But i could be wrong.


Think he might've been taking the p1ss lol


----------



## chevin guy

well done Marcus


----------



## Dark sim




----------



## richardrahl

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Looking big, fella. Stunning girl too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim

richardrahl said:


> Looking big, fella. Stunning girl too. :thumbup1:


Thanks :thumb: She had just done her first bikini show, she is about to devour a well earned TGIs


----------



## Dan TT

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Wouldsmashthemissus/10

Nice tricep


----------



## Dark sim

Dan TT said:


> Wouldsmashthemissus/10
> 
> Nice tricep


LOL she gets smashed enough but thanks I'll let her know


----------



## adsh89

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Looking well mate!


----------



## zyphy

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


mirin tri's


----------



## Jalex

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Yours and her age?

Looking huge. Dat bloat face though  .


----------



## Dark sim

zyphy said:


> mirin tri's


----------



## Dark sim

Jalex said:


> Yours and her age?
> 
> Looking huge. Dat bloat face though  .


She 31 & me 35. Cheeky fk lol.


----------



## Jalex

Dark sim said:


> She 31 & me 35. Cheeky fk lol.


Good job.


----------



## Hoddsy

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Damn dude, I'm a bender and even I'd do your missus. She's gorgous lol. (Lookin huge btw, great job)


----------



## A1243R

adsh89 said:


> Thank you mate, yeah I jumped on a quick 4 week diet to trim up a little! Had a couple of cheats this week but back to it this weekend! Oops!!


You natty mate?


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Looking Huge :thumb:


----------



## adsh89

A1243R said:


> You natty mate?


No not totally natty but I haven't bodybuilded for over a year now. I mainly olympic lift and..do I dare say it..crossfit..! Ha


----------



## A1243R

adsh89 said:


> No not totally natty but I haven't bodybuilded for over a year now. I mainly olympic lift and..do I dare say it..crossfit..! Ha


Fecking hell.... Get off this forum now :lol: Looking good anyway mate, whatever your doing must work


----------



## adsh89

A1243R said:


> Fecking hell.... Get off this forum now  Looking good anyway mate, whatever your doing must work


Haha thank you mate! I've always enjoyed bodybuikding but I enjoy my fitness too..It was nice to find a sport where I could affectively do both without hindering one or the other...i picked up quite a bad meniscus tear though so I have eased back into a bodybuilding routine to keep me in shape and occupied..I always need a goal! I'm actually really enjoying the change again


----------



## T100

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


Sorry mate putting your stunning Mrs in the pic only draws the attention away from you, you could be 300lb 5% bf and no one would give you a second glance haha, looking massive though fella fair play


----------



## Benchbum

Dat slow bulk is slow :-(


----------



## NorthernSoul

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 172448


i knew being that big gets you a chick like that!!!


----------



## Plate

No where near most of the guys on here, First day back at the gym today after nearly 2 months off with a shoulder injury, put abit of fat on in that time, won't take long to get it off, felt good to be back in there tho.


----------



## FelonE1

4 days in to my 4 week mini cut


----------



## Plate

FelonE said:


> 4 days in to my 4 week mini cut


Looking lean mate, I read through your log great work.


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> Looking lean mate, I read through your log great work.


Cheers mate. Appreciate it


----------



## PRL

Current condition after losing over 4 stone since Jan 2015. With my boy The Wiz.


----------



## musclemate

PRL said:


> View attachment 172466
> 
> 
> Current condition after losing over 4 stone since Jan 2015. With my boy The Wiz.


Looking nice and lean buddy...

And your little girl looks like she is going to break some hearts when she is older. I wouldn't like to be the young bloke knocking on your door to pick her up for a date with you opening the front door :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know 



Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


----------



## FelonE1

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


Fvvvck lol remove this picture, I'm offended by the rippedness

Look fantastic


----------



## FelonE1

Changing room selfie lol


----------



## GPRIM

Leg Pic. Just need to cut some fat I think.


----------



## bail

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


Arms are huge mate


----------



## MrGRoberts

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


VEINS CITY


----------



## banzi

GPRIM said:


> Leg Pic. Just need to cut some fat I think.


wax or shave?


----------



## naturalun

banzi said:


> wax or shave?


I'd go for wax at a guess.


----------



## naturalun

Cutting at moment, struggling to shift it now though. Losing weight just not really getting much leaner


----------



## Theseus

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


looking great...look at those crazy spider veins! truly motivational...

you should be a rep, I will buy whatever you are selling.....

I can only imagine the dedication and hardwork you have put into it..


----------



## Jalex

Man feel so small and chit compared to the older dudes physiques. I have such a thick waste ffs.

Cut going a bit slow, struggled to train and eat properly recently due to work and exam in two weeks.

I know its a bad pic for this (not frontal or fully relaxed etc), what would you estimate bf %?


----------



## GPRIM

banzi said:


> wax or shave?


Used the mistake of using veet. First time I've ever removed the hair from my legs as I'm doing a 1st timer bodybuilding comp in November. Wanted to see how I'd react. Result is ingrowing hairs!! Not sure I'm cut out for the hair removal/tan etc etc that is required.


----------



## musclemate

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


We haven't seen piccys from you for a while buddy... Still looking damn lean. And you're looking bigger too even though you are lighter! :thumbup1:

Are you going to start up a log again sometime soon?


----------



## A1243R

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


I have never seem someone so Veiny... that's unreal that mate:lol: Hats off to you though.. looking awesome! Will you loose the veinyness when you drop Tren and look smoother for the holiday?


----------



## Sharpy76

musclemate said:


> We haven't seen piccys from you for a while buddy... Still looking damn lean. And you're looking bigger too even though you are lighter! :thumbup1:
> 
> Are you going to start up a log again sometime soon?


I've got just over 3wks left of my holiday cut mate so been cutting a while now!

I'm sh!t with updating journals mate plus my diet and training is all pretty much the same week in week out, boring to read I'd imagine.



A1243R said:


> I have never seem someone so Veiny... that's unreal that mate:lol: Hats off to you though.. looking awesome! Will you loose the veinyness when you drop Tren and look smoother for the holiday?


I dropped the tren last Wednesday fella, getting sick of the trensomnia. I've added 100mg winny pre workout since and the veinage has gone off the scale, I'm absolutely covered lol!

Veins are more prominent when body fat levels are low so I'd imagine by the time I come back off holiday, I'll have none:lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Sharpy76 said:


> I've got just over 3wks left of my holiday cut mate so been cutting a while now!
> 
> I'm sh!t with updating journals mate plus my diet and training is all pretty much the same week in week out, boring to read I'd imagine.
> 
> I dropped the tren last Wednesday fella, getting sick of the trensomnia. I've added 100mg winny pre workout since and the veinage has gone off the scale, I'm absolutely covered lol!
> 
> Veins are more prominent when body fat levels are low so I'd imagine by the time I come back off holiday, I'll have none


Did I read you have only done one cycle a year so far? Damn impressive


----------



## Sharpy76

BrahmaBull said:


> Did I read you have only done one cycle a year so far? Damn impressive


Yes mate, since 2012 but I'm gonna start b & c'ing once I've finished this cycle now. The 9mths I had off from last year were rough man, a complete head fvck tbh. I've got sh!tty low test levels.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Sharpy76 said:


> Yes mate, since 2012 but I'm gonna start b & c'ing once I've finished this cycle now. The 9mths I had off from last year were rough man, a complete head fvck tbh. I've got sh!tty low test levels.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


Do you remember how long the cycles were? The actual cycles would be appreciated if you roughly know lol


----------



## musclemate

Mucking about creating a gif video...


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


Would bang!



Looking as awesome as ever you freak!


----------



## G-man99

Jalex said:


> Man feel so small and chit compared to the older dudes physiques. I have such a thick waste ffs.
> 
> Cut going a bit slow, struggled to train and eat properly recently due to work and exam in two weeks.
> 
> I know its a bad pic for this (not frontal or fully relaxed etc), what would you estimate bf %?
> View attachment 172483


16-17%


----------



## GaryMatt

Off to Nationals. Thanks to all.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 172495
> 
> 
> Off to Nationals. Thanks to all.


You get my first like lmao

All the best!


----------



## FelonE1

BrahmaBull said:


> Do you remember how long the cycles were? The actual cycles would be appreciated if you roughly know lol


And exact diet please lol

What brand of protein did you use too


----------



## FelonE1

Jiinx swinging off the tree branches. Was doing 5ft jumps the lil fvcker


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> And exact diet please lol
> 
> What brand of protein did you use too


Entire training logs from 2012 while he's at it then


----------



## G-man99

What type of saucepans do you use to get maximum gains from??


----------



## FelonE1

What time does he go to bed and what time does he sh1t....for maximum gains


----------



## chevin guy

trying to attach first picture at the start of my training (be kind thats why i have started to embark on this venture), so hope this works. got a long way to go to catch up with you guys. if no pic appears any chance someone could guide me through the process


----------



## Plate

And do you catch the bus to the gym or get a taxi or drive?


----------



## TommyBananas

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


fvcking sickening. das it.


----------



## chevin guy

drive, but reading between the lines might have to start walking


----------



## Dan TT

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


1 cycle a year and you look like that? Fcuking awesome, teach me :thumbup1:


----------



## zyphy

FelonE said:


> What time does he go to bed and what time does he sh1t....for maximum gains


more importantly, what about the timing of teh anabolic window?


----------



## G-man99

4 weeks into NPP/oxy bulk


----------



## musclemate

G-man99 said:


> 4 weeks into NPP/oxy bulk
> View attachment 172523


Looking nice and lean there bud... No test in that cycle?


----------



## G-man99

musclemate said:


> Looking nice and lean there bud... No test in that cycle?


Yes mate

Bulk 7 weeks:

750mg sust base

100mg prop m/w/f

150mg NPP m/w/f

100mg oxy

Then cut for 6:

400mg T400

175mg Tren Ace eod

100mg Var

50mg Winny

50mcg T3


----------



## Plate

chevin guy said:


> drive, but reading between the lines might have to start walking


Im not sure but if you thought I was having a dig at your photo I wasn't, I didn't mean you mate :beer:


----------



## FelonE1

G-man99 said:



> 4 weeks into NPP/oxy bulk
> View attachment 172523


Nice. Looking good and lean mate. Excited to jump on mine now.

Is that a sunbed selfie?


----------



## G-man99

FelonE said:


> Nice. Looking good and lean mate. Excited to jump on mine now.
> 
> Is that a sunbed selfie?


Nah mate, it's my bathroom with my funky shower ha ha


----------



## FelonE1

G-man99 said:


> Nah mate, it's my bathroom with my funky shower ha ha


That's a cool fvcking shower then lol

I want a disco shower now


----------



## chevin guy

no worries thats ok and cheers for letting me know that, my mistake i'm just getting used to finding my way around the site. that apart I gave myself a shock when i saw myself in the photo, first day of proper training Monday so i'm gonna blame the lighting and work like hell for the next one.


----------



## Plate

chevin guy said:


> no worries thats ok and cheers for letting me know that, my mistake i'm just getting used to finding my way around the site. that apart I gave myself a shock when i saw myself in the photo, first day of proper training Monday so i'm gonna blame the lighting and work like hell for the next one.


I don't think you look bad at all in your photo, your in good shape for your age mate, I hit the gym yesterday for the first time in 2 months from an injury and today I can hardly move, so be ready to ache.. It's normal so get stuck in..


----------



## chevin guy

thanks for that i appreciate it. just had an induction thurs and fri at the gym. the lads there are going to put together a plan for me to work at to be reviewed in 8n weeks time or so depending on my progress so its all down to me now. i'm determined to get there hook or by crook. thanks again


----------



## Plate

chevin guy said:


> thanks for that i appreciate it. just had an induction thurs and fri at the gym. the lads there are going to put together a plan for me to work at to be reviewed in 8n weeks time or so depending on my progress so its all down to me now. i'm determined to get there hook or by crook. thanks again


You sound like your determined so good luck, there's no better feeling than reaching your goals in the gym enjoy it..


----------



## godspeed

This is a small transformation i am currently doing. Was out of the gym for over a year eating anything and everything.

First photo was 26th of March, my birthday, 27. "Body fat % unknown"

Second photo was 4 weeks later after doing a small cut. "Body fat % unknown"

Third photo is Friday, 4 weeks into my lean bulk. "Body fat % unknown"



I am natty atm but am preparing a cycle for when things start to slow down.

I currently weigh 159LBS and my aim is to hit 168LBS with abs by August (10-12%)


----------



## klint37

3 week change


----------



## ripped45

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


looking awesome man, totally shredded. good lighting too


----------



## Brook877

klint37 said:


> 3 week change


Three weeks?

Absolutely massive difference man, well done.

P.s. digging the Hepburn


----------



## Sharpy76

ripped45 said:


> looking awesome man, totally shredded. good lighting too


Thanks mate!

Tbf that was post chest and delt pump session so it's defo flattering and like you say, great lighting always helps.

I'm flat as fvck for the rest of day though lol.

Carbs are being raised slightly now so should start filling out nicely before my hols in a few of weeks


----------



## Dan94

klint37 said:


> 3 week change


3 weeks?! :mellow:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Post shoulder day pump

Not bad for natural!


----------



## Hoddsy

Week 3 of 5 cutting complete. I may have cracked and eaten half a cheesecake. Pecs seem to be squaring off as I lose fat.


----------



## Quinn92

About 19st 8, lost close to a stone. Feel like I'm just getting smaller and not leaner


----------



## banzi

Quinn92 said:


> About 19st 8, lost close to a stone. Feel like I'm just getting smaller and not leaner
> 
> View attachment 172617


Dont worry about that mate, if you are on low carbs its just glycogen loss in the muscles.

Keep going


----------



## Quinn92

banzi said:


> Dont worry about that mate, if you are on low carbs its just glycogen loss in the muscles.
> 
> Keep going


I keep trying to tell myself that! Just taking it slow and steady, I need to lose the weight and I know I'll feel and look better for it!


----------



## FelonE1

Quinn92 said:


> I keep trying to tell myself that! Just taking it slow and steady, I need to lose the weight and I know I'll feel and look better for it!


He's right mate. You feel like you're shrinking too much but it's water. Some people think they're losing lots of muscle mass but they're not.

Cutting can be a bit of a headfvck.


----------



## Stephen9069

Quinn92 said:


> About 19st 8, lost close to a stone. Feel like I'm just getting smaller and not leaner
> 
> View attachment 172617


I know that feeling mate lol but I have noticed that I haven't dropped to much strength


----------



## Quinn92

FelonE said:


> He's right mate. You feel like you're shrinking too much but it's water. Some people think they're losing lots of muscle mass but they're not.
> 
> Cutting can be a bit of a headfvck.


Yeah a massive head****! Feel like I'm loosing all the muscle I've worked to put on! Like I said just taking it slow, once I'm lean(ish) I'm going to aim to not let myself put that much fat on again and just very carefully lean bulk. That's the plan anyway


----------



## Quinn92

Stephen9069 said:


> I know that feeling mate lol but I have noticed that I haven't dropped to much strength


Yeah my strength and energy in the gym is staying pretty good! Just trying to not let the weight loss get to me and stay on course


----------



## FelonE1

Quinn92 said:


> Yeah a massive head****! Feel like I'm loosing all the muscle I've worked to put on! Like I said just taking it slow, once I'm lean(ish) I'm going to aim to not let myself put that much fat on again and just very carefully lean bulk. That's the plan anyway


I always feel like I'm wasting away when I cut and start second guessing myself,same when I bulk I think I'm getting too fat lol.

I used to do fat bulks etc but now I'm reasonably lean it's all about lean bulking now,big cuts are hard work.


----------



## Plate

Quinn92 said:


> Yeah my strength and energy in the gym is staying pretty good! Just trying to not let the weight loss get to me and stay on course


Have you got a journal going? I just looked for it couldn't see it, I just wanted to see what your diet looked like?


----------



## banzi

Quinn92 said:


> Yeah my strength and energy in the gym is staying pretty good! Just trying to not let the weight loss get to me and stay on course


Dont even worry about strength loss, just give your all in the gym and forget poundages.


----------



## Quinn92

banzi said:


> Dont even worry about strength loss, just give your all in the gym and forget poundages.


To be honest I have started taking this approach. I always say I'm not interested in being strong anyway, I just want to be big! So I focus more on muscle contraction etc. then the poundage


----------



## Quinn92

Plate said:


> Have you got a journal going? I just looked for it couldn't see it, I just wanted to see what your diet looked like?


I don't at the minute no mate! Too busy with University and work, not sure on exact calories at the minute but I'll get back to you in a bit


----------



## Quinn92

Plate said:


> Have you got a journal going? I just looked for it couldn't see it, I just wanted to see what your diet looked like?


According to myfitnesspal I'm on about 4,168 calories at the minute. 335 carbs, 134 fat and 425 protein. Never sure how accurate that is though.

All from eggs, bananas, beef, chicken, potatoes, whey and oats. Training hard 5 x a week


----------



## Plate

Quinn92 said:


> According to myfitnesspal I'm on about 4,168 calories at the minute. 335 carbs, 134 fat and 425 protein. Never sure how accurate that is though.
> 
> All from eggs, bananas, beef, chicken, potatoes, whey and oats. Training hard 5 x a week


Cheers mate you should log it when you get chance be a good read :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinn92

Plate said:


> Cheers mate you should log it when you get chance be a good read :thumbup1:


I will be doing once I finish Uni in June. I'll have 4 months where I don't plan on doing much other than train, and work, occasionally :lol:


----------



## klint37

Dan94 said:


> 3 weeks?! :mellow:


 yep 3 weeks great. Trainer new routine and diet .


----------



## Ryker

godspeed said:


> This is a small transformation i am currently doing. Was out of the gym for over a year eating anything and everything.
> 
> First photo was 26th of March, my birthday, 27. "Body fat % unknown"
> 
> Second photo was 4 weeks later after doing a small cut. "Body fat % unknown"
> 
> Third photo is Friday, 4 weeks into my lean bulk. "Body fat % unknown"
> 
> View attachment 172551
> 
> 
> I am natty atm but am preparing a cycle for when things start to slow down.
> 
> I currently weigh 159LBS and my aim is to hit 168LBS with abs by August (10-12%)


Look a lot bigger than 159lbs


----------



## Skinny Guy

Where's all the pictures?


----------



## Ryker

Hoddsy said:


> Week 3 of 5 cutting complete. I may have cracked and eaten half a cheesecake. Pecs seem to be squaring off as I lose fat.


Whats your height and weight?

How long you been training?


----------



## GIANTALL

I'am 6'11" tall.. Me at my worst (21 stone) Then Month #1 at the Gym and Healthy eating............and Month #2 Gym and healthy eating...... Early days yet !! But gotta start some place


----------



## godspeed

Ryker said:


> Look a lot bigger than 159lbs


Nope 11st 4. I am only 5'6" tho.

Part of the midget crew :whistling:


----------



## banzi

Ryker said:


> Whats your height and weight?
> 
> How long you been training?


----------



## Ryker

banzi said:


> View attachment 172635


Wondered how long it would be before you turned up you sad old cvnt


----------



## Dan94

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 172632
> View attachment 172633
> View attachment 172634
> 
> 
> Me at my worst (21 stone) Then Month #1 at the Gym and Healthy eating............and Month #2 and healthy eating...... Early days yet !! But gotta start some place


Nice one!


----------



## banzi

Ryker said:


> Wondered how long it would be before you turned up you sad old cvnt


God you're easy.


----------



## Hoddsy

Ryker said:


> Whats your height and weight?
> 
> How long you been training?


5' 10 and 82-83kg in this pic. First entered the gym 8 yrs ago. I'd say seriously training for 2-3 years but only eating properly for 1 lol


----------



## GIANTALL

Dan94 said:


> Nice one!




I know its not much to boast about yet...But am on the right track  ...cant wait to lose the over-hang !! I hate the over-hang


----------



## Dan94

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 172637
> 
> 
> I know its not much to boast about yet...But am on the right track  ...cant wait to lose the over-hang !! I hate the over-hang


Brilliant transformation so far mate


----------



## GIANTALL

Dan94 said:


> Brilliant transformation so far mate


Cheers Dan, I'll post up next Months erm..next Month LOL.. fingers crossed will lose some more of that god-forsaken belly


----------



## Ryker

banzi said:


> God you're easy.


That's what I say to your mum, sometimes your dad when I finger him too.


----------



## Yes

Ryker said:


> That's what I say to your mum, sometimes your dad when I finger him too.


lol


----------



## G-man99

Ryker said:


> That's what I say to your mum, sometimes your dad when I finger him too.


Fair play, your come backs at people are sh1t


----------



## Ryker

G-man99 said:


> Fair play, your come backs at people are sh1t


Stop hating


----------



## PaulB

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 172637
> 
> 
> I know its not much to boast about yet...But am on the right track  ...cant wait to lose the over-hang !! I hate the over-hang


Well done mate.


----------



## GIANTALL

PaulB said:


> Well done mate.


Cheers Paul


----------



## Archaic

5'10" - 207lbs today.

Had to come off cycle after 6wks due to gut issues, that was 4-5 weeks ago. Took a month off gym altogether and carried on with TRT jabs. Started back training last week and put diet back on track, but won't cycle again until stomach is sorted.

Still in pain, but it feels good to be back in the gym, I hate the chaos of a non-routine 'regular life' - depressing!


----------



## banzi

G-man99 said:


> Fair play, your come backs at people are sh1t


he doesnt have a lot upstairs to work with.


----------



## babyarm

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 172637
> 
> 
> I know its not much to boast about yet...But am on the right track  ...cant wait to lose the over-hang !! I hate the over-hang


That's some transformation bud keep up the good work you'll get to your goals before you know it  well done


----------



## sgtsniff

From Friday night


----------



## Ryker

sgtsniff said:


> From Friday night
> View attachment 172669


Was that leg day? :lol:


----------



## Yes

sgtsniff said:


> From Friday night
> View attachment 172669


Who are you looking at?


----------



## sgtsniff

Ryker said:


> Was that leg day? :lol:


 :lol: I only do chest mate.


----------



## sgtsniff

Yes said:


> Who are you looking at?


A woman walking past I think lol


----------



## sgtsniff

Yes said:


> Who are you looking at?


A woman walking past I think lol


----------



## IGotTekkers




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172670


Twins?


----------



## banzi

sgtsniff said:


> From Friday night
> View attachment 172669


Bailiffs been?


----------



## aspiringpinner

photo on the right is a few weeks ago at start of my cut hoping to get to the leanest I've been still got a long way, same boxers i know lol


----------



## Ryker

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172670


You look about 12 with awful facial hair


----------



## GIANTALL

babyarm said:


> That's some transformation bud keep up the good work you'll get to your goals before you know it  well done


Thanks babyarm, fingers crossed cant wait to get ripped  but foremost cant wait to get rid of my belly... Its a 'watch this space' sorta deal  ...next month I hope my Gym efforts will further reward me and reduce my stomach further (fingers crossed) ...oh started taking ZMA and Thermo-120 now too so more fingers crossed for some propper belly-loss...


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Plate

SickCurrent said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## naturalun

aspiringpinner said:


> photo on the right is a few weeks ago at start of my cut hoping to get to the leanest I've been still got a long way, same boxers i know lol


Amazing progress, your face has totally transformed. Keep up the work.


----------



## Dan TT

One week till cut starts


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## DLTBB

aspiringpinner said:


> photo on the right is a few weeks ago at start of my cut hoping to get to the leanest I've been still got a long way, same boxers i know lol


Hey NuMisc fella.


----------



## DLTBB

This is from last night.


----------



## SickCurrent

FelonE said:


>


lookin swole bro...nice pitt too


----------



## FelonE1

SickCurrent said:


> lookin swole bro...nice pitt too


Cheers mate. Yeah she's lovely


----------



## ryda

DLTBB said:


> This is from last night.


That cosmos??


----------



## DLTBB

Yep. :lol:



ryda said:


> That cosmos??


----------



## ryda

DLTBB said:


> Yep. :lol:


Lol my old stompin ground that, not been in for a few weeks I just pop in from time to time now


----------



## DLTBB

ryda said:


> Lol my old stompin ground that, not been in for a few weeks I just pop in from time to time now


Where do you train now? Cosmos is the best gym in Manchester IMO.


----------



## ryda

DLTBB said:


> Where do you train now? Cosmos is the best gym in Manchester IMO.


Train at o'malleys in Warrington, (where I live now) but sometimes I'll train at hard labour (also Warrington) or cosmos

Yeh deffo out of the ones I've been to anyway lol, can't wait to see how it looks when the extension is done,


----------



## DLTBB

ryda said:


> Train at o'malleys in Warrington, (where I live now) but sometimes I'll train at hard labour (also Warrington) or cosmos
> 
> Yeh deffo out of the ones I've been to anyway lol, can't wait to see how it looks when the extension is done,


If it ever gets completed! They keep on delaying it.


----------



## ryda

DLTBB said:


> If it ever gets completed! They keep on delaying it.


Lol can't say I've noticed but everytime I've been in this year it's looked a little bit more complete haha


----------



## Benchbum

New pants?


----------



## Stephen9069

Last sunday










Today










Im slowly starting to notice the little changes around my stomach its slowly getting smaller and my strength hasnt dropped any which im happy about, iv only got 6 weeks more of prep.


----------



## Plate

Stephen9069 said:


> Last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im slowly starting to notice the little changes around my stomach its slowly getting smaller and my strength hasnt dropped any which im happy about, iv only got 6 weeks more of prep.


There's a lot of difference there mate.. Just look at the waist difference, smashing it!


----------



## Stephen9069

Plate said:


> There's a lot of difference there mate.. Just look at the waist difference, smashing it!


Cheers mate.


----------



## GIANTALL

GIANTALL said:


> View attachment 172632
> View attachment 172633
> View attachment 172634
> 
> 
> I'am 6'11" tall.. Me at my worst (21 stone) Then Month #1 at the Gym and Healthy eating............and Month #2 Gym and healthy eating...... Early days yet !! But gotta start some place


Can anyone recommend any supplements for tightening up the flabby leftovers from my belly fat ?? ...Its really bugin' me and its taking forever to dissipate !?


----------



## TELBOR

GIANTALL said:


> Can anyone recommend any supplements for tightening up the flabby leftovers from my belly fat ?? ...Its really bugin' me and its taking forever to dissipate !?


None I'm afraid mate. Just keep at it


----------



## banzi

GIANTALL said:


> Can anyone recommend any supplements for tightening up the flabby leftovers from my belly fat ?? ...Its really bugin' me and its taking forever to dissipate !?


Smoke a big spliff, it wont tighten up the skin but it will make you not care about it.


----------



## reza85

banzi said:


> Smoke a big spliff, it wont tighten up the skin but it will make you not care about it.


Adam mentioned a topical fat burner, have word with him see what he says.


----------



## GaryMatt

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 172495
> 
> 
> Off to Nationals. Thanks to all.


Will post soon. Got 16th (A$$ Last place). In all honesty, it was accurate, but there were some other inaccuracies I'm gonna let the forum have. More to come.


----------



## babyarm

Got a bit a back fat still  1 week left of mini cut


----------



## banzi

babyarm said:


> Got a bit a back fat still  1 week left of mini cut
> 
> View attachment 172914


Impressive cock hanging down in front.


----------



## babyarm

banzi said:


> Impressive cock hanging down in front.


Lol well you know what they say


----------



## zyphy

babyarm said:


> Lol well you know what they say


banzi's never gone back


----------



## Kristina

DLTBB said:


> This is from last night.


BOOM! Ripped. What's your next goal... comp?


----------



## Kristina

Stephen9069 said:


> Last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im slowly starting to notice the little changes around my stomach its slowly getting smaller and my strength hasnt dropped any which im happy about, iv only got 6 weeks more of prep.


Impressive progress dude! Nice!


----------



## babyarm

zyphy said:


> banzi's never gone back


Screen saver?


----------



## Pinky

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172670


Improvement on your recent conquests :lol:

Love pugs, there so cute


----------



## Benchbum

Loosing condition and trying to not loose my **** over it... Growing I think maybe


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> Got a bit a back fat still  1 week left of mini cut
> 
> View attachment 172914


Looking good my man


----------



## Dana

klint37 said:


> 3 week change


Mate you look like Karl Pilkington


----------



## garethd93

@Benchbum your in great shape mate. jelly of your calves.

One papercut to those legs and you'll probably bleed out though


----------



## Benchbum

garethd93 said:


> @Benchbum your in great shape mate. jelly of your calves.
> 
> One papercut to those legs and you'll probably bleed out though


Yet all I can do is be totally bummed out about my abs fading (as an ex fatty they are always the last to come and first to

Go)


----------



## Dana




----------



## DLTBB

Kristina said:


> BOOM! Ripped. What's your next goal... comp?


Get lean as **** over the next 4 weeks, go on holiday, come back and cruise for 8-12 weeks and give my body a rest and then gain a good amount of mass and strength in my next blast.


----------



## DLTBB

Here's a little comparison showing how much thickness my legs have gained.


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> Here's a little comparison showing how much thickness my legs have gained.


Yep, made your cock look thinner.


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> Yep, made your cock look thinner.


My cock is actually a bit bigger now.


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> My cock is actually a bit bigger now.


glad my post helped.


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> Looking good my man


Thanks bud


----------



## Gary29

Why do I always seem to get clocked looking at this thread in work?

Colleague just looked over my shoulder, huge picture of @Benchbum completely naked clutching his genitals filling my screen, quickly tried to scroll away from it, straight to another picture of a half naked man.

FML.


----------



## Benchbum

Gary29 said:


> Why do I always seem to get clocked looking at this thread in work?
> 
> Colleague just looked over my shoulder, huge picture of @Benchbum completely naked clutching his genitals filling my screen, quickly tried to scroll away from it, straight to another picture of a half naked man.
> 
> FML.


Just act all offended and do them for discrimination


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## stuart.s

Sharpy76 said:


> Stepped my selfie [email protected] game up, I'm now a sunbed selfie [email protected], @FelonE taught me everything I know
> 
> View attachment 172468
> View attachment 172469
> 
> 
> Weigh in last Saturday morning was 14st 4lb, can't remember the last time I was this light!


Arms and delts are looking great!


----------



## Hoddsy

Bit of back day. Shiite camera quality sorry.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Screenshot from my go pro but back is starting to look a bit wider


----------



## Ryker

FlunkyTurtle said:


> View attachment 173027
> 
> 
> Screenshot from my go pro but back is starting to look a bit wider


Lol ok.

What back workout you doing?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Dude you need to cut ^


----------



## Plate

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Dude you need to cut ^


You need to put your picture up if your gunna talk sh*t!


----------



## Titleist

Plate said:


> You need to put your picture up if your gunna talk sh*t!


Don't feed the troll


----------



## babyarm

Linderz said:


> End of a 5 week Dbol cycle - 30mg ED
> 
> View attachment 173047
> View attachment 173048
> View attachment 173049
> View attachment 173050
> View attachment 173051


Got a really bad neck from watching that lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Plate said:


> You need to put your picture up if your gunna talk sh*t!


 Not talking chit just offering constructive criticism, are you honestly sayin I'm wrong?



Linderz said:


> Don't feed the troll


 If you can't take advice don't put your pic up


----------



## Titleist

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Not talking chit just offering constructive criticism, are you honestly sayin I'm wrong?
> 
> If you can't take advice don't put your pic up


When do we get to see your pics Mrs Bieber?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Linderz said:


> When do we get to see your pics Mrs Bieber?


I'm nothing special, I'm very similar to this, took a pic a few months ago doin this exact pose from the same view and asked my mates to compare, it was half and half sayin i had the better physique/he has the better.

he probably has 2% lower bf than me, I'm probably around 12/13%bf and ronnnie looks 10 here.


----------



## ohh_danielson

Lmao you are trolling so hard. Its quite entertaining though.


----------



## Titleist

Just compared him self to Ronaldo :lol:

If you looked anything like him you would have a pic up - No doubt.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Linderz said:


> Just compared him self to Ronaldo :lol:
> 
> If you looked anything like him you would have a pic up - No doubt.


I dont have a pic up for privacy reasons, nothing to do with i dont feel good enough


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I dont have a pic up for privacy reasons, nothing to do with i dont feel good enough


Blurr face, job done.


----------



## banzi

BrahmaBull said:


> Blurr face, job done.


I think his face is already blurred.


----------



## SickCurrent

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm nothing special, I'm very similar to this, took a pic a few months ago doin this exact pose from the same view and asked my mates to compare, it was half and half sayin i had the better physique/he has the better.
> 
> he probably has 2% lower bf than me, I'm probably around 12/13%bf and ronnnie looks 10 here.
> 
> View attachment 173105


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

I'd rather PM for proof, strong no ****

just dont really want my pics on here.


----------



## Yes

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'd rather PM for proof, strong no ****
> 
> just dont really want my pics on here.


In for PM


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

I don't trust this mf'er ^ look at his face, you'll just post the pic in the thread. Only a few people I'd trust to keep it confidential.


----------



## FelonE1

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I don't trust this mf'er ^ look at his face, you'll just post the pic in the thread. Only a few people I'd trust to keep it confidential.


PM me. I won't show your pic but will say what kinda shape you're in


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

FelonE said:


> PM me. I won't show your pic but will say what kinda shape you're in


 I'm trusting you.

One second. I'll upload a top pic and a leg pic.


----------



## FelonE1

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm trusting you.
> 
> One second. I'll upload a top pic and a leg pic.


Ok


----------



## Yes

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm trusting you.
> 
> One second. I'll upload a top pic and a leg pic.


Fok


----------



## dan23

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I'm trusting you.
> 
> One second. I'll upload a top pic and a leg pic.


need proof its you too! hold up a piece of paper with "I Heart Justin"!!!


----------



## Titleist

@IDntEvenLiftCuz I'll have a look too


----------



## FelonE1

@IDntEvenLiftCuz

If that's you you're in decent shape ????


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

FelonE said:


> @IDntEvenLiftCuz
> 
> If that's you you're in decent shape ????


 Cheers man, I'll upload a proof pic now with the Justin comment lol


----------



## FelonE1

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Cheers man, I'll upload a proof pic now with the Justin comment lol


Cool


----------



## banzi

this thread has officially gone full ****.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> this thread has officially gone full ****.


Now you've turned up I agree


----------



## FelonE1

@IdontevenliftCuz

Can verify I have seen the Justin pic.......he's in good shape(not Justin he's a phag)


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> this thread has officially gone full ****.


just need a pic of you holding ryker's spoon :lol:


----------



## zyphy

Yes said:


> Fok


just saw andrew uploaded a vid of fat lenny and jay training legs fuark. will watch soon


----------



## Yes

zyphy said:


> just saw andrew uploaded a vid of fat lenny and jay training legs fuark. will watch soon


fat f*cking Lenny doing quarter reps again. Looking like a pregnant cockroach too.


----------



## zyphy

Yes said:


> fat f*cking Lenny doing quarter reps again. Looking like a pregnant cockroach too.







gonna step on stage at 300+lbs shredded with a pregnant gut. it sick


----------



## SwollNP

this thread is a joke now

/delete


----------



## zyphy

SwollNP said:


> this thread is a joke now
> 
> /delete


dont cry


----------



## FelonE1

SwollNP said:


> this thread is a joke now
> 
> /delete


Be patient more is yet to come


----------



## banzi

SwollNP said:


> this thread is a joke now
> 
> /delete


----------



## Hoddsy

Last week of cutting before holiday. Muscles Feel flat as a pancake in the mornings but I'm liking the results.


----------



## banzi

Hoddsy said:


> Last week of cutting before holiday. Muscles Feel flat as a pancake in the mornings but I'm liking the results.
> 
> View attachment 173156


Looking great, girls/ guys will be going crazy.


----------



## Hoddsy

banzi said:


> Looking great, girls/ guys will be going crazy.


Thanks mate. I'm not picky lol :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

@Grace45 Don't forget the spoon

clothes are optional


----------



## Stephen9069

Weighed in at 20st 5lbs iv dropped 1st 9lbs in 8 weeks.

Training hasnt been great this week work has been a bit crazy, also my diet has been a bit sh1t iv not been eating crap but with the hot weather iv lost my appetite so calories have been a bit to low.

6 more weeks of training then i have suffolks strongest man then the weekend after i have strongman sanctuary summer comp.

I may compete again this year if a decent comp comes up if not ill focus on getting strong enough to compete in the opens all while trying to get in decent shape.


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> Weighed in at 20st 5lbs iv dropped 1st 9lbs in 8 weeks.
> 
> Training hasnt been great this week work has been a bit crazy, also my diet has been a bit sh1t iv not been eating crap but with the hot weather iv lost my appetite so calories have been a bit to low.
> 
> 6 more weeks of training then i have suffolks strongest man then the weekend after i have strongman sanctuary summer comp.
> 
> I may compete again this year if a decent comp comes up if not ill focus on getting strong enough to compete in the opens all while trying to get in decent shape.


You've done well mate


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> You've done well mate


Cheers mate its getting there slowly.


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate its getting there slowly.


Definitely


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Dat vascularity


----------



## sgtsniff

Feeling exhausted and looking pretty flat after dieting all week. TIRED.


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## simonthepieman

sgtsniff said:


> Feeling pretty exhausted and looking pretty flat after dieting all week. TIRED.
> View attachment 173221


****ing lean bastards ha ha



DLTBB said:


>


----------



## sgtsniff

Ibiza ready pretty much...


----------



## ellisrimmer

DLTBB said:


>


great great saphenous vein


----------



## Sam0785

Good work you look really well. Strong effort


----------



## DLTBB

The angle makes me look small as **** but it shows how lean I am.


----------



## troponin

DLTBB said:


> The angle makes me look small as **** but it shows how lean I am.


how do u manage to maintain that bodyfat mate?


----------



## Hoddsy

DLTBB said:


> The angle makes me look small as **** but it shows how lean I am.


Looking amazing mate.


----------



## TELBOR

troponin said:


> how do u manage to maintain that bodyfat mate?


Tren


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

DLTBB said:


> The angle makes me look small as **** but it shows how lean I am.


Amazing condition to hold that is mate


----------



## DLTBB

troponin said:


> how do u manage to maintain that bodyfat mate?


I'm recomping with Tren at the moment so I'm not always this lean but I never tend to go above 11-12%.


----------



## A1243R

DLTBB said:


> I'm recomping with Tren at the moment so I'm not always this lean but I never tend to go above 11-12%.


What lab you running?


----------



## Big Man 123

DLTBB said:


> I'm recomping with Tren at the moment so I'm not always this lean but I never tend to go above 11-12%.


How much would you say Tren has touched your hair mate?


----------



## troponin

DLTBB said:


> I'm recomping with Tren at the moment so I'm not always this lean but I never tend to go above 11-12%.


Lol my goal for this cut is your max % makes me wanna jump on the gear already.


----------



## babyarm

Big Man 123 said:


> How much would you say Tren has touched your hair mate?


It's battered my hair think I'll be bald soon  lol


----------



## DLTBB

A1243R said:


> What lab you running?


Excel and D Hacks now.


----------



## DLTBB

Big Man 123 said:


> How much would you say Tren has touched your hair mate?


Not at all I still have an NW1 hairline.


----------



## DLTBB

Pics from today:


----------



## babyarm

Looking pretty lean and vascular bud.


----------



## troponin

i was looking through my phone and found some progress pics and i put them side by side and was pleasantly surprised, 6 months between them (natural) nothing compared to some of the monsters on here though lol.

still think nattys a waste of time haha, first cycle starting soon.


----------



## FelonE1

troponin said:


> i was looking through my phone and found some progress pics and i put them side by side and was pleasantly surprised, 6 months between them (natural) nothing compared to some of the monsters on here though lol.
> 
> still think nattys a waste of time haha, first cycle starting soon.


Decent mate


----------



## A1243R

9 weeks(ish) into first cycle... 1 week into a 5 week cut to finish the cycle! Delts & back have improved massively since start of cycle...


----------



## troponin

A1243R said:


> 10 weeks(ish) into first cycle... 1 week into a 5 week cut to finish the cycle! Delts & back have improved massively since start of cycle...
> View attachment 173558


looking good mate (no ****) quality gains there.


----------



## A1243R

troponin said:


> looking good mate (no ****) quality gains there.


Cheers buddy, tbh my weight at the end of the cyxle will probably be similar to when I started but I feel bigger, look bigger, leaner and all of my clothes are tighter in the good areas :thumb:

I'd crack on with a cycle over summer of I was you mate... You can concentrate when Uni isn't on your mind then! PM me if you want to talk over anything!


----------



## A1243R

Backs growing :thumb:


----------



## Jalex

I just want to get as lean as possible.

I would honestly be happy at a wet 180lbs but really lean :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Jalex said:


> View attachment 173618
> 
> 
> I just want to get as lean as possible.
> 
> I would honestly be happy at a wet 180lbs but really lean


Hnnng


----------



## babyarm

Arms and shoulders done today


----------



## Verno

Jalex said:


> View attachment 173618
> 
> 
> I just want to get as lean as possible.
> 
> I would honestly be happy at a wet 180lbs but really lean :lol:


Yummy :wub:


----------



## Verno

babyarm said:


> Arms and shoulders done today
> 
> View attachment 173624


Couple of cannon balls there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jalex

BrahmaBull said:


> Hnnng





Verno said:


> Yummy :wub:


you should see my face...

:whistling: (no ****)


----------



## J a y

6 weeks left of cutting and no more cheat days


----------



## babyarm

Verno said:


> Couple of cannon balls there mate 1:


Thanks bud


----------



## Stephen9069

From a couple weeks back










This morning.










Not sure on bodyweight but definitely feeling leaner.

I havent trained at all this week work has been hectic and been a few personal things to sort out.


----------



## FelonE1

10 days in to my bulk


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> 10 days in to my bulk


Looking good mate


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks mate,appreciate it


----------



## dan23

Stephen9069 said:


> From a couple weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on bodyweight but definitely feeling leaner.
> 
> I havent trained at all this week work has been hectic and been a few personal things to sort out.


great progress buddy, nice loss of bf there! whats your goal?


----------



## 1manarmy




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding




----------



## walton21

From today, 9 months of training now gone from 10st 2lb skinny runt to 14st 5lb in this picture


----------



## spudsy

walton21 said:


> From today, 9 months of training now gone from 10st 2lb skinny runt to 14st 5lb in this picture
> 
> View attachment 173708


Good work mate.


----------



## Stephen9069

dan23 said:


> great progress buddy, nice loss of bf there! whats your goal?


Cheers mate iv not got a goal weight just wanting to try get leaner and feel healthier while trying to compete at strongman


----------



## walton21

spudsy said:


> Good work mate.


Cheers come a long way in a short time, long road ahead too.

This is what i looked like this time last yea, i hate this picture but it makes me happy knowing i dont look like this anymore lol look like an old man


----------



## spudsy

walton21 said:


> Cheers come a long way in a short time, long road ahead too.
> 
> This is what i looked like this time last yea, i hate this picture but it makes me happy knowing i dont look like this anymore lol look like an old man
> 
> View attachment 173709


Impressive change mate, bad photo's are great for motivation,

I took some at the beginning of this year before I started dropping fat that make me cringe, when I get close to where I want to be I'll post them up.... keep at it mate.


----------



## walton21

spudsy said:


> Impressive change mate, bad photo's are great for motivation,
> 
> I took some at the beginning of this year before I started dropping fat that make me cringe, when I get close to where I want to be I'll post them up.... keep at it mate.


Thanks i have a goal in mind, gonna see if i can get there natty, possibly wont but no harm in trying haha


----------



## Dan94

walton21 said:


> From today, 9 months of training now gone from 10st 2lb skinny runt to 14st 5lb in this picture
> 
> View attachment 173708


great transformation, well done


----------



## mlydon

some amazing transformations in this thread , its great for motivation


----------



## Smoog

2 months being natural lol


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> Such an Alpha physique, don't get leaner pls.


I'm not sure what that means lol


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> It means you look like a bad ass, you remind me of some meaty top powerlifters who just look swole as fk and aren't shredded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Roger Estep


Oh, thank you very much  It's the look that I'm going for. The babyface gets in the way lol


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> How much do you weigh in that picture and how tall are you?


5'5'' and 190lbs in that pic.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Such an Alpha physique, don't get leaner pls.


Tommys got a mancrush


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> mate, i absolutely love that full look where people arent really diced. I think it looks awesome.


I got to 169lbs in my profile picture, but that was a lot of work. And other stuff lol.


----------



## Smoog

FelonE said:


> Tommys got a mancrush


Can't blame him really. :tt2:


----------



## FelonE1

Smoog said:


> Can't blame him really.


It's totally understandable tbh

Made me twitch a bit too


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Smoog said:


> Can't blame him really.


He's wealthy just so you know


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> When I cut down gonna do a nice long-ish blast with some NPP, test and anadrol hopefully pack on a fair bit of size and maybe be half way to where you are in that 190 lb pic! ;D


You're never gonna cut mate lol


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> When I cut down gonna do a nice long-ish blast with some NPP, test and anadrol hopefully pack on a fair bit of size and maybe be half way to where you are in that 190 lb pic! ;D


Get some Boldenone in you, that stuff = permahungry lol.


----------



## Smoog

BrahmaBull said:


> He's wealthy just so you know


lol OH. Heyyyyyyy :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> One day.. one day. It's fvcking boring though I tell ya.


It is lol


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> There wass some amazing oat bar earlier I saw and I was like, but I'm cutting it doesn't fit my calories but then I thought "why am I cutting?" oh yeeah, cos banzi is an idiot.
> 
> so i ate it anyway.


Be different if it was for a comp or something, you'd be more focused


----------



## Smoog

FelonE said:


> Be different if it was for a comp or something, you'd be more focused


this


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Maybe, I just know that its not that important so I make excuses for myself, lol. The worst part is I go from PR'ing on bencch with that 2x bw lift, then I think to myself if II wasn't in a deficit I probably could have beeen at 170 or higher, lol. I crei everytime


Get some food in ya and go for more then


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> Maybe, I just know that its not that important so I make excuses for myself, lol. The worst part is I go from PR'ing on bencch with that 2x bw lift, then I think to myself if II wasn't in a deficit I probably could have beeen at 170 or higher, lol. I crei everytime


I take it you're a powerlifter


----------



## Smoog

TommyBananas said:


> Not yet! I must finish what I started, lol. I need to cruise for a while so I may aswell.
> 
> Well, I don't compete (yet) but I want to. I had loads of issues with my bloodpressure last year so sat around being a tw4t for ages.
> 
> Btw you fellas; go to 2:20 in this video and tell me that doesn't make you guys wanna go squat a fvck load xD


I have lower back problems so it looks likes hospitalisation to me :lol:


----------



## DLTBB

I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


----------



## Plate

DLTBB said:


> I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


Yeh mate look well bloated.


----------



## Yes

DLTBB said:


> I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


Yeah?


----------



## FelonE1

DLTBB said:


> I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


Fat b4stard


----------



## GPRIM

DLTBB said:


> I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


I look just like this when I'm bloated!!!!  :whistling:

My ideal physique right here.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

looking good fella :thumbup1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

@DLTBB you reckon the look you have got is possible without tren?


----------



## DLTBB

BrahmaBull said:


> @DLTBB you reckon the look you have got is possible without tren?


I don't think so, Tren is the main thing for me.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

Never done a propper 'Cut'.... Me thinks it's short ester time guys..... What we saying?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

GPRIM said:


> I look just like this when I'm bloated!!!!  :whistling:
> 
> My ideal physique right here.


 Looking good bro what's your stack?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> View attachment 173803
> 
> 
> Never done a propper 'Cut'.... Me thinks it's short ester time guys..... What we saying?


looks like you never done chest either mate


----------



## GPRIM

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Looking good bro what's your stack?


Do you mean me or are you actually referring to DLTBB's pic I quoted?


----------



## Heavyassweights

DLTBB said:


> I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


looking good mate

height and weight?

also is that a monorail in your garden?


----------



## Jalex

DLTBB said:


> I'm a little bloated from my cheat day yesterday so my ab area doesn't look as tight as it should.


Looking great. Think I would be happy with your physique there and call it quits  .

Do you have gyno in your left nipple tho? Could just be the angle...


----------



## Verno

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good mate
> 
> height and weight?
> 
> also is that a monorail in your garden?


Cut your grass Ffs!


----------



## Gary29

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good mate
> 
> height and weight?
> 
> also is *that a monorail in your garden?*


Prototype hadron collider?


----------



## DLTBB

Jalex said:


> Looking great. Think I would be happy with your physique there and call it quits  .
> 
> Do you have gyno in your left nipple tho? Could just be the angle...


Just a bit puffy because I didn't take AI for a couple of days beforehand since I was adding Mast.


----------



## Heavyassweights

DLTBB said:


> Just a bit puffy because I didn't take AI for a couple of days beforehand since I was adding Mast.


height and weight mate?


----------



## bigchickenlover

Last weeks holiday, Tunisian entertainers were amazing! These guys were top boys!


----------



## HDU

Sorry for being ****.


----------



## FelonE1

Changing room selfie


----------



## 31205

HDU said:


> Sorry for being ****.


Errrrmmmm.... Good photography skills man!


----------



## GPRIM

When the other half has been trying on clothes for about half hour its easy to get bored!! 

Tricep pic while I was waiting!!


----------



## FelonE1

GPRIM said:


> When the other half has been trying on clothes for about half hour its easy to get bored!!
> 
> Tricep pic while I was waiting!!
> 
> View attachment 174045


I like your style


----------



## garethd93

sneaky gym photo last week


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> Sorry for being ****.


mate your 17 thats child porn you pr**k


----------



## HDU

MRSTRONG said:


> mate your 17 thats child porn you pr**k


18 now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

HDU said:


> 18 now


Aren't you 18 every year


----------



## MRSTRONG

HDU said:


> 18 now


in that case - nice bewbs :laugh:


----------



## HDU

MRSTRONG said:


> in that case - nice bewbs :laugh:


Love you xxxxx


----------



## ironman1985bcn

merryxmas...

starting new bulk prep monday...


----------



## Yamato

Smoog said:


> View attachment 173723
> 
> 
> 2 months being natural lol


Kinda late to the party...but this is the look I want to achieve! Congrats on your hard work!


----------



## Rick89

looking awsome FelonE

HDU super **** shots bro


----------



## FelonE1

Rick89 said:


> looking awsome FelonE
> 
> HDU super **** shots bro


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## garethd93

ironman1985bcn said:


> View attachment 174046
> 
> 
> merryxmas...
> 
> starting new bulk prep monday...


someone's being generous with the size of that happy Christmas label.

looking ripped though you sic cvnt


----------



## banzi




----------



## ironman1985bcn

garethd93 said:


> someone's being generous with the size of that happy Christmas label.
> 
> looking ripped though you sic cvnt


ripped but not for long mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> View attachment 174050


Are you the short fella?


----------



## spudsy

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you the short fella?


Yup, deffo the short guy with the beer podge :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

spudsy said:


> Yup, deffo the short guy with the beer podge


Guy in the blue shirt clearly is an IIFYMer


----------



## spudsy

BrahmaBull said:


> Guy in the blue shirt clearly is an IIFYMer


Fvcking hell mate don't even joke about it :lol:


----------



## G-man99

2 weeks into my cut


----------



## Madoxx

bigchickenlover said:


> Last weeks holiday, Tunisian entertainers were amazing! These guys were top boys!


Bet ya glad it was last week!


----------



## spudsy

bigchickenlover said:


> View attachment 173817
> 
> 
> Last weeks holiday, Tunisian entertainers were amazing! These guys were top boys!


I like your sailors cap mate :whistling:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

A wee beer


----------



## primetimer33

Nice guns.


----------



## monkeez




----------



## GaryMatt

FelonE said:


> Changing room selfie


How much you weigh now?


----------



## FelonE1

GaryMatt said:


> How much you weigh now?


15 stone 3lbs(213lbs)


----------



## garethd93

FelonE said:


> 15 stone 3lbs(213lbs)


Big currnt


----------



## FelonE1

garethd93 said:


> Big currnt


Getting there mate lol


----------



## vetran

come of the bits and dropped a few stone,not cause i want to, just want to live a bit longer and if i don get at least 1 like i am pulling the fcker lol


----------



## skipper1987

vetran said:


> come of the bits and dropped a few stone,not cause i want to, just want to live a bit longer and if i don get at least 1 like i am pulling the fcker lol


First like ha


----------



## vetran

^^^^ ah well into the archives i go lol


----------



## bigchickenlover

Madoxx said:


> Bet ya glad it was last week!


Id go this week that sort of stuff dosnt bother me! if we let them think it does they have won. Its very unfortunate what's happened but that can and has happened in many places.


----------



## FelonE1

Sweaty b4stard


----------



## RACK

Taken the other week, just over 15 and half st I think


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

RACK said:


> Taken the other week, just over 15 and half st I think


Looking good mate!

Love that machine you are standing on! We have one in my gym as well, love using it for heavy shrugs but sometimes use it for rows and deadlifts


----------



## B.I.G

Things going a bit smoother at the moment so hopefully keep putting size on.


----------



## Omen669

My new Avi is me 2 days ago, when I started my cut. Gained some fat over the last year due to injury and being a pig.

Time to get the Abdoms out again.


----------



## TommyBananas

get on dis dik


----------



## banzi




----------



## skipper1987

TommyBananas said:


> get on dis dik


Genuine our lass saw this and asked what dick?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

skipper1987 said:


> Genuine our lass saw this and asked what dick?


The one standing in the green compression top


----------



## skipper1987

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> The one standing in the green compression top


Hahahaha good 1


----------



## Goodfella




----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> roids make dik small


I wouldn't say your small

Look about average height


----------



## Benchbum

Feel like such a fatty


----------



## Dazarms

Shot from today In Costa Coffee toilets! lol after hitting up delts and forearms in this heat!


----------



## banzi

Dazarms said:


> Shot from today In Costa Coffee toilets! lol after hitting up delts and forearms in this heat!
> 
> View attachment 174303


Ballsy dude, someone could have walked in and made pretend you were taking a call.


----------



## Dazarms

banzi said:


> Ballsy dude, someone could have walked in and made pretend you were taking a call.


Made sure the door was good and locked. Shamless selfie alert!


----------



## sgtsniff

Dazarms said:


> Shot from today In Costa Coffee toilets! lol after hitting up delts and forearms in this heat!
> 
> View attachment 174303


Looking solid mate.


----------



## Dazarms

sgtsniff said:


> Looking solid mate.


Thanks man! Always a good spot Costa toilets for a shamless selfie! good light in there lol


----------



## sgtsniff

Getting well stuck into PCT here. Still on my vegetarian / borderline vegan diet (I'm having eggs a couple times a week and the odd yogurt). I'm lucky to get 60g of protein a day at the moment.

Still happy at the minute though.

No leg comments, I'd been training delts alright lads!


----------



## p.cullen

sgtsniff said:


> Getting well stuck into PCT here. Still on my vegetarian / borderline vegan diet (I'm having eggs a couple times a week and the odd yogurt). I'm lucky to get 60g of protein a day at the moment.
> 
> Still happy at the minute though.
> 
> No leg comments, I'd been training delts alright lads!


What legs.... :whistling:

very jealous of the back tho :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Me on Monday

Flat, first thing in the morning before breakfast


----------



## Quinn92

Arms need some serious bringing up. **** being 6'6


----------



## Omen669

solidcecil said:


> Me on Monday
> 
> Flat, first thing in the morning before breakfast
> 
> View attachment 174316


Legs looking awesome mate. Shredded.


----------



## FelonE1

Today @216lbs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

sgtsniff said:


> Getting well stuck into PCT here. Still on my vegetarian / borderline vegan diet (I'm having eggs a couple times a week and the odd yogurt). I'm lucky to get 60g of protein a day at the moment.
> 
> Still happy at the minute though.
> 
> No leg comments, I'd been training delts alright lads!


How long has your protein been so low?


----------



## sgtsniff

BrahmaBull said:


> How long has your protein been so low?


Not long mate just over 2 weeks.


----------



## Growing Lad

FelonE said:


> Today @216lbs


Starting to look like bench bum


----------



## naturalun

Need to lose a bit more and start lean bulking.. I look ****e especially comparing to most on here, oh well onwards and upwards!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Growing Lad said:


> Starting to look like bench bum


Lol I thought that was benchbum, then double checked who you had quoted

Its uncanny haha


----------



## DLTBB

No pump or food.


----------



## A1243R

@DLTBB what do you weigh?


----------



## EpicSquats

Growing Lad said:


> Starting to look like bench bum


Have you ever seen them in the same room together? I rest my case.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

EpicSquats said:


> Have you ever seen them in the same room together? I rest my case.


Or Jason Blaha?


----------



## sgtsniff

****ing weather


----------



## sgtsniff

DLTBB said:


> No pump or food.


Look class lad.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

Heavyassweights said:


> looks like you never done chest either mate


Sup with the chest like....


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

Heavyassweights said:


> looks like you never done chest either mate


At least i'v got a profile picture.... Bro


----------



## Heavyassweights

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Sup with the chest like....
> View attachment 174453


Chestzilla m8


----------



## Heavyassweights

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> At least i'v got a profile picture.... Bro


Pic of you and your fella holding hands with fuzz lightyear written on your 4head or i call bullsh1t on your pics


----------



## Benchbum

Growing Lad said:


> Starting to look like bench bum


I still don't see it!


----------



## G-man99

Benchbum said:


> I still don't see it!


Me neither

Not srs :lol:


----------



## Benchbum

DLTBB said:


> No pump or food.


This epic


----------



## babyarm

Taken yesterday. Off to Spain end of august still got more work to do


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey




----------



## FelonE1

G-man99 said:


> Me neither
> 
> Not srs


I don't see it


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> Taken yesterday. Off to Spain end of august still got more work to do
> 
> View attachment 174482


Big mofo


----------



## T100

BrahmaBull said:


>


Feck me that's uncanny haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

T100 said:


> Feck me that's uncanny haha


Had to be done


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> Big mofo


Thanks bud. Feel really small tho


----------



## T100

babyarm said:


> Thanks bud. Feel really small tho


With a name like baby arm, fecking show off haha


----------



## Plate

BrahmaBull said:


>


Is it a before and after shot from when @FelonE shaved his head


----------



## FelonE1

T100 said:


> With a name like baby arm, fecking show off haha


Sounds like he's got a massive cock


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> Sounds like he's got a massive cock


Oh right, I just thought he had a Jeremy beadle arm


----------



## FelonE1

T100 said:


> Oh right, I just thought he had a Jeremy beadle arm


I remember his lil spacca arm,was fvcking strange


----------



## T100

FelonE said:


> I remember his lil spacca arm,was fvcking strange


Make your cock look massive though haha


----------



## zyphy

BrahmaBull said:


> Had to be done


Lmao was waiting for this! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Just been eating healthy and only training 3 days a week now..My 'just maintaining' body lol...well covered abs wider hips and no legs shape .but start dieting again in August .... That pooch tho right? :wub:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Skye666 said:


> Just been eating healthy and only training 3 days a week now..My 'just maintaining' body lol...well covered abs wider hips and no legs shape .but start dieting again in August .... That pooch tho right? :wub:
> 
> View attachment 174485


You must be a pixie cos that iphone looks fvcking huge


----------



## Skye666

BrahmaBull said:


> You must be a pixie cos that iphone looks fvcking huge


More devil/witch in pixie clothing


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Just been eating healthy and only training 3 days a week now..My 'just maintaining' body lol...well covered abs wider hips and no legs shape .but start dieting again in August .... That pooch tho right? :wub:
> 
> View attachment 174485


You're very small Skye, and why does you're owner have those boots on?


----------



## spudsy

Skye666 said:


> Just been eating healthy and only training 3 days a week now..My 'just maintaining' body lol...well covered abs wider hips and no legs shape .but start dieting again in August .... That pooch tho right? :wub:
> 
> View attachment 174485


Your not in bad nicked for an old 'un are you :whistling:

Seriously tho your looking good, :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> You're very small Skye, and why does you're owner have those boots on?


She had been gardening and I get forced outside I'm a SAD OLD DOG plate..can u help me


----------



## Skye666

spudsy said:


> Your not in bad nicked for an old 'un are you :whistling:
> 
> Seriously tho your looking good, :thumbup1:


Lol old un..the view of old has changed so I'm just gona pretend I'm not considered old yet until at least 70 :lol:


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> She had been gardening and I get forced outside I'm a SAD OLD DOG plate..can u help me


You're beyond help I'm afraid but you can give you're owner my number my grass needs cutting.. She has to be wearing the short shorts as worn in the picture tho.. My neighbours hate when I cut my grass in mine..


----------



## Narcissus

a few years between the photos


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Narcissus said:


> View attachment 174491
> 
> 
> a few years between the photos


Nice work


----------



## skipper1987

Got a bit burnt in the sun today so borrowed our lasses pink towel for comparison!!


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> You're beyond help I'm afraid but you can give you're owner my number my grass needs cutting.. She has to be wearing the short shorts as worn in the picture tho.. My neighbours hate when I cut my grass in mine..


Il pass the message on woooooof


----------



## spudsy

Skye666 said:


> Lol old un..the view of old has changed so I'm just gona pretend I'm not considered old yet until at least 70 :lol:


Pulling your leg Skye I'm 40 myself, you're in awesome shape whatever age you are and no doubt a lot of the younger female members on here would be more than happy with your physique.


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Il pass the message on woooooof


X2 on being in awesome shape Skye good on you!..


----------



## Skye666

spudsy said:


> Pulling your leg Skye I'm 40 myself, you're in awesome shape whatever age you are and no doubt a lot of the younger female members on here would be more than happy with your physique.


Arrrr thanks ...damn ur 40?? I always thought U were a youngie seriously I dunno why ...well maybe it's when u get roped into the lad chat and I mis judged...begging ya pardon! Il be 50 in August....but like I say I'm cool..20 yrs yet til I'm really considered old


----------



## spudsy

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr thanks ...damn ur 40?? I always thought U were a youngie seriously I dunno why ...well maybe it's when u get roped into the lad chat and I mis judged...begging ya pardon! Il be 50 in August....but like I say I'm cool..20 yrs yet til I'm really considered old


Not a problem, big kid at heart so your probably picking up on that lol.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> More devil/witch in pixie clothing


Sheep in wolfs clothing. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Sheep in wolfs clothing. :whistling:


That's what I meant cnut..thanks


----------



## GaryMatt

Pixie in wolfs clothing?


----------



## GaryMatt

Everyone always imagines @Skye666 in clothes?

Weird.


----------



## GaryMatt

skipper1987 said:


> Got a bit burnt in the sun today so borrowed our lasses pink towel for comparison!!


How much you weigh?


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> Everyone always imagines @Skye666 in clothes?
> 
> Weird.


Good so they should respect ... :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Good so they should respect ... :thumbup1:


have you missed one comma or two?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> have you missed one comma or two?


Right u...enough it's late give me a break! Why u even on here it's the weekend why arnt u entertaining the mrs like a good boy


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Right u...enough it's late give me a break! Why u even on here it's the weekend why arnt u entertaining the mrs like a good boy


are you flirting with me again?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> are you flirting with me again?


Not sure are we considering it a flirt? Or u want it to be


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Not sure are we considering it a flirt? Or u want it to be


see, thats flirting.... :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> see, thats flirting.... :innocent:


Damn is it..


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Damn is it..


Yes, and its not been your first time.


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> Just been eating healthy and only training 3 days a week now..My 'just maintaining' body lol...well covered abs wider hips and no legs shape .but start dieting again in August .... That pooch tho right? :wub:
> 
> View attachment 174485


Looking in great shape. Can those shorts get any shorter though..... :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Yes, and its not been your first time.


Lol what everrrrr......it's not a flirt ...


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> Looking in great shape. Can those shorts get any shorter though..... :tongue:


Thank you...their not that short!!! It's what I wear for gardening...lol not joking!


----------



## ripped45

just because I think we all need a glute shot here or there, lol


----------



## Loveleelady

Skye666 said:


> Just been eating healthy and only training 3 days a week now..My 'just maintaining' body lol...well covered abs wider hips and no legs shape .but start dieting again in August .... That pooch tho right? :wub:
> 
> View attachment 174485


amazing! really stunning figure


----------



## Skye666

Loveleelady said:


> amazing! really stunning figure


Thanks miss...hope ur well havnt seen u about for a while...new man??


----------



## Loveleelady

Skye666 said:


> Thanks miss...hope ur well havnt seen u about for a while...new man??


u welcome...was one.. he gone to a happier place now lol... me just mad busy pushing on so not on here much..


----------



## Dead lee

2 months ago on holiday not very clear, no light in there.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding




----------



## banzi

some well conditioned people in this thread.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Here's on from the rear


----------



## solidcecil

Taken today backstage


----------



## arcticfox

solidcecil said:


> Taken today backstage
> 
> View attachment 174518


Thats the sh!t my man, Rock that stage and take that win


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> Thank you...their not that short!!! It's what I wear for gardening...lol not joking!


Not that short........ They could be considered a scarf, they are so high lol They should have a hazard warning stuck on the bum, if you wear them in out public.

Need any help gardening?


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## Snake

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 174504
> 
> 
> just because I think we all need a glute shot here or there, lol


Was just in the middle of eating some beef jerky, safe to say it is now in the bin.


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> Not that short........ They could be considered a scarf, they are so high lol They should have a hazard warning stuck on the bum, if you wear them in out public.
> 
> Need any help gardening?


Lol..well I wouldn't Rome around town like that no! Purely garden attire.

But yes I do need help..I just need a man full stop that can do 'man jobs' ..Bain of my life. Are u abit of a handy man with DIY?


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Lol..well I wouldn't Rome around town like that no! Purely garden attire.
> 
> But yes I do need help..I just need a man full stop that can do 'man jobs' ..Bain of my life. Are u abit of a handy man with DIY?


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> Lol..well I wouldn't Rome around town like that no! Purely garden attire.
> 
> But yes I do need help..I just need a man full stop that can do 'man jobs' ..Bain of my life. Are u abit of a handy man with DIY?


No way..... DIY is my Kryptonite. Last time I tried to change a light fitting in my lounge, the ladder gave way and me, the ladder and light fitting smashed to the floor...

I was thinking I could supervise. Sit watching you with a cold glass of Wine or pear cider. Whatever you have in, I don't mind


----------



## G-man99

25 days left on my cut, hungry and craving carbs.

Mon-Fri nice and tight with diet and relaxed a little over the weekend.

Saves me binging doing it this way


----------



## DLTBB

Strutting my stuff in Turkey.


----------



## Smoog

Me and the colossal sunburn lol


----------



## dbaird

any news on getting the image tags for the forum fixed ?


----------



## skipper1987

> skipper1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit burnt in the sun today so borrowed our lasses pink towel for comparison!! [img=https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/04/a78ee39e3256764b7e855c8d9f76efb9.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> How much you weigh?
Click to expand...

15.10 stone 6ft tall why?


----------



## mcginn

Long time lurker, first time poster. Image on the left is from 12 weeks ago, middle 6 weeks ago, one on the right taken yesterday.


----------



## banzi

mcginn said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Image on the left is from 12 weeks ago, middle 6 weeks ago, one on the right taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 112507


Great work mate


----------



## mcginn

banzi said:


> Great work mate


Thanks mate.


----------



## M.Bison

@mcginn

Echo what's been said above, great work

Would you give a quick breakdown of diet and supplement routine ?


----------



## mcginn

M.Bison said:


> @mcginn
> 
> Echo what's been said above, great work
> 
> Would you give a quick breakdown of diet and supplement routine ?
> 
> Thanks mate. On a train on my phone just now and the signal's not the best. I'll do it tomorrow when I'm back in front of my laptop.


----------



## Fortunatus

mcginn said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Image on the left is from 12 weeks ago, middle 6 weeks ago, one on the right taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 112507


12 weeks, decent! also interested in diet


----------



## G-man99

No pic in my last post anymore since update?

Anyway, 4 weeks into my cut with zero cardio and no counting cals or macros, just roughly approximating.

Usually have one treat a day and relax things over the weekend and have a few treats and a few beers maybe.

24 days to go


----------



## Fortunatus

G-man99 said:


> No pic in my last post anymore since update? Anyway, 4 weeks into my cut with zero cardio and no counting cals or macros, just roughly approximating. Usually have one treat a day and relax things over the weekend and have a few treats and a few beers maybe. 24 days to go


no cardio, counting cals or macros?! what are you typically eating starvation?


----------



## G-man99

> no cardio, counting cals or macros?! what are you typically eating starvation?


I've got a rough idea what I eat obviously but I don't log every calorie.

Average daily diet:

1. 225g skyr and 1 scoop whey

2. 3 eggs, 250ml egg whites, peppers, mushrooms, 1 slice ham, 150g steam potatoes all made in to an omelette.

3. 200g lean mince, 200g mixed veg

4. 250g chicken breast, 1/2 pack rice, big spoon of sharwoods sauce (kung po), green beans

5. 3 eggs, 250ml egg whites scrambled on 1 buttered whokemeal toast.

6. 225g Skyr and 1 scoop whey.

Snacks: Apple, cnp flapjack, coke zero and sugar free jelly, kit Kat or similar

Training day pwo - 70g cheerios and 40g whey

Weekend will involve something like a doughnut, 3 beers, swap one meal for a Chinese/nandos etc and maybe Sunday morning will be bacon and eggs instead of Skyr.

Meal choices change regular including steak and oven chips, mince and pasta, chicken salad, tuna mayo sandwich, pork chops and wedges, meatballs with spaghetti and chilli sauce etc


----------



## banzi

G-man99 said:


> *I've got a rough idea what I eat obviously*
> 
> but I don't log every calorie. Average daily diet: 1. 225g skyr and 1 scoop whey 2. 3 eggs, 250ml egg whites, peppers, mushrooms, 1 slice ham, 150g steam potatoes all made in to an omelette. 3. 200g lean mince, 200g mixed veg 4. 250g chicken breast, 1/2 pack rice, big spoon of sharwoods sauce (kung po), green beans 5. 3 eggs, 250ml egg whites scrambled on 1 buttered whokemeal toast. 6. 225g Skyr and 1 scoop whey. Snacks: Apple, cnp flapjack, coke zero and sugar free jelly, kit Kat or similar Training day pwo - 70g cheerios and 40g whey Weekend will involve something like a doughnut, 3 beers, swap one meal for a Chinese/nandos etc and maybe Sunday morning will be bacon and eggs instead of Skyr. Meal choices change regular including steak and oven chips, mince and pasta, chicken salad, tuna mayo sandwich, pork chops and wedges, meatballs with spaghetti and chilli sauce etc


A rough idea?

You just mentioned everything weighed to the gram???

'Rough idea' would be a small bowl cherrios.


----------



## G-man99

> A rough idea?
> 
> You just mentioned everything weighed to the gram???
> 
> 'Rough idea' would be a small bowl cherrios.


Everything mentioned comes in the sizes that they where packaged in ie Skyr is 450g pot and I have half am and the rest pm, rice is 250g pack etc.

As for cheerios (and most things) measured once and the guess after that.

It may have been 60g or 80g.

Egg whites come in litre containers, mince is 400g so I eat to the convenience of pack sizes.

I aim for 250g pro and the rest is guess work


----------



## A1243R

12/13 weeks into first cycle, 2 weeks left and I'm cutting - been cutting for 3 weeks

waiting for leg separation and the love handles don't want to goo :lol:

View attachment 112528


----------



## Plate

A1243R said:


> 12/13 weeks into first cycle, 2 weeks left and I'm cutting - been cutting for 3 weeks
> 
> waiting for leg separation and the love handles don't want to goo :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112528


looking good mate what you running on you're cycle?


----------



## A1243R

Plate said:


> looking good mate what you running on you're cycle?


first cycle mate - did 8 weeks test E at 250mg e5d then changed to magnum test Plex at 500mg a week and I've added winstrol in for the cut!


----------



## Plate

A1243R said:


> first cycle mate - did 8 weeks test E at 250mg e5d then changed to magnum test Plex at 500mg a week and I've added winstrol in for the cut!


so was it just a cutting cycle mate, is this why you was on low carbs?


----------



## A1243R

Plate said:


> so was it just a cutting cycle mate, is this why you was on low carbs?


no mate, I bulked up until 3 weeks ago, added circa 1 stone. Then started to cut... Back at near start weight but a lot bigger and leaner so been a success!


----------



## Plate

A1243R said:


> no mate, I bulked up until 3 weeks ago, added circa 1 stone. Then started to cut... Back at near start weight but a lot bigger and leaner so been a success!


great stuff mate, I remember you're before and after back picks and you have put some size on! :thumb:


----------



## nWo

> I've got a rough idea what I eat obviously but I don't log every calorie.


That's what I've always done mate, I class it as counting calories though I just don't count to-the-calorie, just say right that's about 400kcal there rather than saying that's 432kcal for example. I round up or down depending on whether my last meal was rounded down or up to balance things out.


----------



## G-man99

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> That's what I've always done mate, I class it as counting calories though I just don't count to-the-calorie, just say right that's about 400kcal there rather than saying that's 432kcal for example. I round up or down depending on whether my last meal was rounded down or up to balance things out.


They say the best diet is the one that you can stick to, and this is mine.

I'm not even as thorough as you mate.

As soon as I start tracking every cal/macro and putting it into MFP, then realising I can't eat this or that etc as I'll be 10 cals over or not hitting my protein limit etc then it takes all the fun out of my training.

It restricts me too much and starts to dictate my lifestyle .

Training is a hobby to me and I fit it in to my life, not the other way around .

I eat meals with my Mrs and socialise at the weekends.

I never starve myself but will go hungry when cutting .

To cut I reduce carbs and smaller portions overall, to bulk then eat more!

Nothing fancy and it works for me.

My results could be better but I'd be miserable and this would negatively effect my life .

I think I've done quite well considering I'm 40


----------



## GaryMatt

> 15.10 stone 6ft tall why?


Just curious. Look big.Trying to break 200lbs by December. 183lbs currently.


----------



## nWo

> They say the best diet is the one that you can stick to, and this is mine.
> 
> I'm not even as thorough as you mate.
> 
> As soon as I start tracking every cal/macro and putting it into MFP, then realising I can't eat this or that etc as I'll be 10 cals over or not hitting my protein limit etc then it takes all the fun out of my training.
> 
> It restricts me too much and starts to dictate my lifestyle .
> 
> Training is a hobby to me and I fit it in to my life, not the other way around .
> 
> I eat meals with my Mrs and socialise at the weekends.
> 
> I never starve myself but will go hungry when cutting .
> 
> To cut I reduce carbs and smaller portions overall, to bulk then eat more!
> 
> Nothing fancy and it works for me.
> 
> My results could be better but I'd be miserable and this would negatively effect my life .
> 
> I think I've done quite well considering I'm 40


Well you're in better shape than probably 99% of 40 year olds mate :thumb


----------



## G-man99

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Well you're in better shape than probably 99% of 40 year olds mate :thumb


Cheers mate .

I've not interest in stepping on stage, being huge or sub 10%.

As long as I look like I train and aim to be better than my friends, work mates etc, that is my goal and I'm pretty much near it now without sacrificing too much .

A lot of people on here claim to be 100% with diet and training etc but look sh1t, well they obviously don't 100% follow their propesed eating plan!


----------



## capo

G-man99 said:


> They say the best diet is the one that you can stick to, and this is mine.
> 
> I'm not even as thorough as you mate.
> 
> As soon as I start tracking every cal/macro and putting it into MFP, then realising I can't eat this or that etc as I'll be 10 cals over or not hitting my protein limit etc then it takes all the fun out of my training.
> 
> It restricts me too much and starts to dictate my lifestyle .
> 
> Training is a hobby to me and I fit it in to my life, not the other way around .
> 
> I eat meals with my Mrs and socialise at the weekends.
> 
> I never starve myself but will go hungry when cutting .
> 
> To cut I reduce carbs and smaller portions overall, to bulk then eat more!
> 
> Nothing fancy and it works for me.
> 
> My results could be better but I'd be miserable and this would negatively effect my life .
> 
> I think I've done quite well considering I'm 40


Its the best way mate to keep to a diet that you can stick too,what works for others doesn't mean it works for everyone,the basics are all the same tweak it to suit.


----------



## solidcecil

Here's me at the Zkk Classic where I placed 4th, haven't got any decent pictures from this weekend yet.

View attachment image5.JPG


----------



## GPRIM

Kilt arrived for my Wedding  . Other half wont let me go like this though :-(

View attachment Kilt 1 001.JPG


----------



## PaulB

G-man99 said:


> They say the best diet is the one that you can stick to, and this is mine.
> 
> I'm not even as thorough as you mate.
> 
> As soon as I start tracking every cal/macro and putting it into MFP, then realising I can't eat this or that etc as I'll be 10 cals over or not hitting my protein limit etc then it takes all the fun out of my training.
> 
> It restricts me too much and starts to dictate my lifestyle .
> 
> Training is a hobby to me and I fit it in to my life, not the other way around .
> 
> I eat meals with my Mrs and socialise at the weekends.
> 
> I never starve myself but will go hungry when cutting .
> 
> To cut I reduce carbs and smaller portions overall, to bulk then eat more!
> 
> Nothing fancy and it works for me.
> 
> My results could be better but I'd be miserable and this would negatively effect my life .
> 
> I think I've done quite well considering I'm 40


This is my approach as well. As soon as I get really strict with diet I lose interest in the whole thing. I actually took a 10 month break because I was fed up with it all. As you say, it's a hobby, if there's no enjoyment then it's pointless.


----------



## ancient_loyal

GPRIM said:


> Kilt arrived for my Wedding  . Other half wont let me go like this though :-(
> 
> View attachment 112546


That's class! Wish I was wearing a kilt for my wedding!


----------



## G-man99

PaulB said:


> This is my approach as well. As soon as I get really strict with diet I lose interest in the whole thing. I actually took a 10 month break because I was fed up with it all. As you say, it's a hobby, if there's no enjoyment then it's pointless.


Exactly mate!


----------



## naturalun

Damn looks like I don't have a bicep lol must be the angle, well I'm only rocking 15' arms anyway so technically don't have biceps haha.


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> You know ur doing it wrong when dexter Jackson stops to ask you are you a powerlifter!!!
> 
> View attachment 112574


i would bang it... The bird isn't bad either :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> You know ur doing it wrong when dexter Jackson stops to ask you are you a powerlifter!!!
> 
> View attachment 112574


Hope punched the cheeky cvnt


----------



## Benchbum

Dat Black n White filter


----------



## TommyBananas

Verno said:


> Ffs right fair enough fellas maybe because it's late but mirror thing just didn't click!! @TommyBananas apologies for calling you a cvnt, but am no troll was an honest mistake. @richardrahl


reminding you of this huehuehue


----------



## Verno

TommyBananas said:


> reminding you of this huehuehue


Yeah cheers for that Tommy I'd almost forgotten!



Never let it be said that I won't apologise when I'm in the wrong!!

CNUT!


----------



## GaryMatt

> 15.10 stone 6ft tall why?


Just wondering. Bulking now and trying to maintain abs the whole time. Not important for me just doing it to see if I can clean bulk.


----------



## skipper1987

> Just wondering. Bulking now and trying to maintain abs the whole time. Not important for me just doing it to see if I can clean bulk.


What are abs? Lol only ever had my top 2 out once!!


----------



## GaryMatt

> What are abs? Lol only ever had my top 2 out once!!





> What are abs? Lol only ever had my top 2 out once!!


I know right, lol. Never had mine show until I show prepped. All that work, I'm tryin to keep these sh!ts around, but have to bulk.


----------



## skipper1987

> I know right, lol. Never had mine show until I show prepped. All that work, I'm tryin to keep these sh!ts around, but have to bulk.


How much do you weigh? What's your goal weight?


----------



## GaryMatt

> How much do you weigh? What's your goal weight?


I'm at 182, weighed in the morning. I really want to get to 200-210lbs by December, but I need 200-210 that I can cut down to around a 5-6%bf at 188-192 or higher.

190 at 6%bf would be really good for my height class.


----------



## Abc987

Last pic was jan 1st. Done an 8 week bulk and a 12-13 week cut since then


----------



## M.Bison

Love seeing transformations


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding




----------



## TELBOR

> View attachment 112652


Coming in nice mate!! How long now?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

TELBOR said:


> Coming in nice mate!! How long now?


7 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Benchbum

Playing around with timed sugars on training days and near keto none training days..


----------



## stussy

Start of a bulk, low test high tren


----------



## FelonE1

1 week in to my cut. 210lbs


----------



## naturalun

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 112600
> 
> 
> View attachment 112602
> 
> 
> View attachment 112604
> 
> 
> View attachment 112605
> Last pic was jan 1st. Done an 8 week bulk and a 12-13 week cut since then


Very impressive man, inspirational.

What did you run?


----------



## Abc987

> Very impressive man, inspirational.
> 
> What did you run?


The 8 weeks bulk was WC nandrotest @1.5ml eod so about 700test and 350npp I think. I added 29lbs but a lot of water

Then done a 6 week cruise

Followed by

Test/tren/mast for 8 weeks dropped the tren and added winni then the mast run out after another 3 weeks so finished on just test/winni.

The best part of the whole experience was test/mast/winni by a mile. Didn't really rate tren tbh and once the mast was finished strength stalled


----------



## Adz

Bit of a comparison pic:


----------



## stussy

> Bit of a comparison pic:


Which is before?  only kidding good progress!!


----------



## 31205

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 112600
> 
> 
> View attachment 112602
> 
> 
> View attachment 112604
> 
> 
> View attachment 112605
> Last pic was jan 1st. Done an 8 week bulk and a 12-13 week cut since then


awesome!! brilliant physique now man.


----------



## Abc987

sen said:


> awesome!! brilliant physique now man.


cheers mate. In Florida ATM though and eating shvt loads of shvt and drinking loads of beer which I doubt is helping much lol


----------



## Jordan08

> View attachment 112600
> 
> 
> View attachment 112602
> 
> 
> View attachment 112604
> 
> 
> View attachment 112605
> Last pic was jan 1st. Done an 8 week bulk and a 12-13 week cut since then


Brilliant mate


----------



## A1243R

Pre Holiday picture... I reckon the faint outline of my abs will be gone within 3 days :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

> Pre Holiday picture... I reckon the faint outline of my abs will be gone within 3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112814


They should be ok


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> They should be ok


seriously doubt it mate :lol:

been at the airport an hour had 3 pints, and just ordered garlic bread, meatballs and then steak and chips :thumb: fat gains commence!


----------



## FelonE1

> seriously doubt it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been at the airport an hour had 3 pints, and just ordered garlic bread, meatballs and then steak and chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat gains commence!


I retract my earlier statement


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> I retract my earlier statement


hahahaa t**t :lol: Seriously bulk on now :whistling:


----------



## Dan TT

A1243R said:


> seriously doubt it mate :lol:
> 
> been at the airport an hour had 3 pints, and just ordered garlic bread, meatballs and then steak and chips :thumb: fat gains commence!


Makes you question the point in the grueling fcuk about of dieting :lol:


----------



## stumpytiny

Instagram
jon.stumpy.ashton

Photo from yesterday


----------



## FelonE1

> Instagram
> jon.stumpy.ashton
> 
> Photo from yesterday


Looking good


----------



## Tom88

This was me a couple of weeks ago. Weighing 86kg. Just started a course of LGD hoping to get to 90kg. Will put up a picture if I'm successful :beer:


----------



## FelonE1

10 days in to my cut. 14stone 10lbs.


----------



## Quinn92

Just under 20 stone


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Shave the beard......Down to 19st straight away


----------



## Quinn92

Natty Steve'o said:


> Shave the beard......Down to 19st straight away


why would I ever do such a thing :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1

Changing room selfie


----------



## skipper1987

4 weeks into a cut slow progress but progress at least.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

My consistency in both diet and training are really poor, tryna work on both, but this is recentish.

Sorry bout all the edits, I'm really paranoid about keeping my identity private lol


----------



## Big George

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> My consistency in both diet and training are really poor, tryna work on both, but this is recentish.
> 
> Sorry bout all the edits, I'm really paranoid about keeping my identity private lol
> 
> View attachment 112958


You're not the guy next to JB in ur avi are ya?!!

Seriously tho looking good, especially for natty..


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Big George said:


> You're not the guy next to JB in ur avi are ya?!!
> 
> Seriously tho looking good, especially for natty..


Appreciate that brah, still got a hell of a long way to go but it's a long marathon as a natty, not a sprint


----------



## garethd93

> My consistency in both diet and training are really poor, tryna work on both, but this is recentish.
> 
> Sorry bout all the edits, I'm really paranoid about keeping my identity private lol
> 
> [IMG alt="Me.png"]https://www.uk-mu...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


looking good mate. little concerned about your hand size to body size ratio though


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Lmao, It's just my frame it's always been that way, tiny wrists/huge hands, tiny ankles/huge feet, I started off with a tiny ecto frame. Plus I have the forearms of a 12 year old girl, I'll work on it though lol


----------



## DLTBB

Bulking!


----------



## monkeez




----------



## Heavyassweights

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> My consistency in both diet and training are really poor, tryna work on both, but this is recentish.
> 
> Sorry bout all the edits, I'm really paranoid about keeping my identity private lol
> 
> View attachment 112958


1st of all is that fcuk you

2nd of all @skye666 to black?


----------



## fil0101

> Bulking!


Looking thick n full mate


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Heavyassweights said:


> 1st of all is that fcuk you
> 
> 2nd of all @skye666 to black?


why isnt it me?


----------



## banzi

Starting prep next week


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Lookin' good as usual Banzi. :cool2:


----------



## banzi

thanks mate.


----------



## nitrogen

What show are you doing?


----------



## banzi

nitrogen said:


> What show are you doing?


later in the year.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> later in the year.


Ain't heard of that one


----------



## nitrogen

Which is?


----------



## banzi

nitrogen said:


> Which is?


rather not say...


----------



## T100

> later on in years.


Fixed it for you mate :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

> rather not say...


Was gonna buy banners >_>


----------



## nitrogen

Understandable


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Looking good @banzi best of luck with the show mate :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

> Starting prep next week
> 
> [IMG alt="280715 start prep.jpg"]ht...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Looking good bit get that mess sorted out tidy time lol


----------



## A1243R




----------



## T100

> [IMG alt="image.thumb.jpg.a5ab18e23...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Looking thick mate


----------



## A1243R

T100 said:


> Looking thick mate


Im trying mate :lol: Looking to add some mass now im back from holiday :thumb:


----------



## naturalun

backs starting to look a bit better now I'm losing weight.









Edit - looks like I have no traps but I have decent ones lol.

Edit 2 - added a pic from 25th April so about 12 weeks progress here, what do we think? 14.75lb difference.


----------



## FelonE1

3 weeks in to my cut. 198lbs.


----------



## A1243R




----------



## FelonE1

> [IMG alt="image.jpg"]https://www.uk...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Make ya bed ya scruffy [email protected] lol

Looking good mate


----------



## saxondale




----------



## Frandeman

> [IMG alt="image.jpg"]https://www.uk...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Its that recent?


----------



## saxondale

Frandeman said:


> Its that recent?


last weekend


----------



## Frandeman

> [IMG alt="image.jpg"]https://www.uk...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Good job.. 
you look a lot like Andy Parsons lol


----------



## saxondale

Frandeman said:


> Good job.. you look a lot like Andy Parsons lol


its been said


----------



## Frandeman

Just finished training traps and triceps


----------



## Big George

[IMG alt="WP_20150804_21_54_02_Pro.jpg" data-fileid="113315"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2015_08/WP_20150804_21_54_02_Pro.thumb.jpg.1e9c55fdf4d6f529ae40955a8bedd04f.jpg[/IMG]j

15 stone 10 now, still bulking but starting to feel a bit fat! Wanted to hit 16 stone but think I might need to save that goal for my next bulk and try to shift a bit of fat!


----------



## Big George

@‌Frandeman - Just looked at my post on the page and I look terrible right under your pic, unfortunate placement! Definitely feeling fat now you git!!

Srs tho, u look great. :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman

> @‌Frandeman - Just looked at my post on the page and I look terrible right under your pic, unfortunate placement! Definitely feeling fat now you git!!
> 
> Srs tho, u look great.


Naaaa you got a nice big shape man.....
I been dieting and trying low carbs mate.... It's going well
If I bulk I eat everything and get fat too but we enjoy the food man
That's the fun part....


----------



## Skye666

I just took the today. After competing in April I wanted to gain a little weight iv only managed half a stone and it wasn't a dirty bulk! I just kept it healthy but ate more. Really struggle to eat loads just makes me feel sick, and kept up training 4 x a week..iv just started diet this week and iv switched up my training to prepare for finals in November I'm hoping to get some definition in legs..Bain of my life but that's the plan. and yes I will be wearing this green number!!!!. Any tips or advice for legs greatly appreciated


----------



## Frandeman

[IMG alt="image.jpg"]https://www.uk...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I just took the today. After competing in April I wanted to gain a little weight iv only managed half a stone and it wasn't a dirty bulk! I just kept it healthy but ate more. Really struggle to eat loads just makes me feel sick, and kept up training 4 x a week..iv just started diet this week and iv switched up my training to prepare for finals in November I'm hoping to get some definition in legs..Bain of my life but that's the plan. and yes I will be wearing this green number!!!!. Any tips or advice for legs greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 113432


legs look fine to me bad girl.i always train legs hard ,sets of 20 reps


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> legs look fine to me bad girl.i always train legs hard ,sets of 20 reps


thanks graham...but there not lol

Lightweight? I think I Might try lighter weights higher reps for legs


----------



## Kristina

> 3 weeks in to my cut. 198lbs.


Looking good. Progress is always on point!


----------



## Kristina

> Im trying mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to add some mass now im back from holiday


Nice. What you working towards?


----------



## FelonE1

> Looking good. Progress is always on point!


No fvcking about round here mate lol.
Me today


----------



## Kristina

> No fvcking about round here mate lol.
> 
> Me today


Awesome!

and... loving the MT2  that sheeet is gooooood. Building mine back up to the max again for next comp in 3 weeks time heheh.


----------



## FelonE1

> Awesome!
> 
> and... loving the MT2  that sheeet is gooooood. Building mine back up to the max again for next comp in 3 weeks time heheh.


Lol good stuff ain't it. Ain't had a sunbed for weeks and still brown


----------



## Kristina

> Lol good stuff ain't it. Ain't had a sunbed for weeks and still brown


Haha yeah same!! Only had about 3 sessions in total since I started it and I've stayed so brown... seems like no need in this sunshine.


----------



## GaryMatt

graham58 said:


> legs look fine to me bad girl.i always train legs hard ,sets of 20 reps


They look good. Can't make out tear drop though (how your standing).

Why you want your legs bigger? Hip thrust and reverse ride (oh-yeah) the hip abductor.

Maybe press or squat with your feet close.

Looks good tho.


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> @Skye666
> 
> What's your typical current leg routine like?


I do jus about everything in terms of exercises except squats which are out and also iv tried various ways of training from heavy weight low rep, lightweight higher rep, partial reps, single leg work..the body just holds on in this area don't get me wrong there not a lot of fat but what there is clearly impacting on any definition showing...


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> They look good. Can't make out tear drop though (how your standing).
> 
> Why you want your legs bigger? Hip thrust and reverse ride (oh-yeah) the hip abductor.
> 
> Maybe press or squat with your feet close.
> 
> Looks good tho.


tear drop? Iv never had that lol

it's not so much wanting legs bigger it's that top half defines ok and bottom half barely changes even with all the leg work..I lost points for it last time. Hip thrusts yes lots of lol

cant squat at all.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding




----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> do you mean bottom half like below the knee or the bottom half of the quads?


oh i meant top half as in body sorry an legs barely change.


----------



## A1243R

Kristina said:


> Nice. What you working towards?


15st / 15st 6lbs lean (12/14%) I'll be keeping diet fairly strict until my next cycle where I'll loosen off and pile the cals in... The 15st 6lbs is long term goals.. Ie 3 years! Let's see how it goes!


----------



## babyarm

> [IMG alt="IMG-20150808-WA0010.jpg"]...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG-20150808-WA0008.jpg"]...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


What's the trainers for?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

babyarm said:


> What's the trainers for?


just to save getting my feet dirty haha

Nah I was just in and out for a quick check in, couldn't be brothered to take em off and put em back on, easier just to whip my shorts off over them lol


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> tear drop? Iv never had that lol
> 
> it's not so much wanting legs bigger it's that top half defines ok and bottom half barely changes even with all the leg work..I lost points for it last time. Hip thrusts yes lots of lol
> 
> cant squat at all.


@missmartinez

Looking down at your knees, the inside muscle. Can you leg press? Why can't you squat? Hamstrings okay? I've seen lots of hamstring exercises I don't do but watch girls do (lol).

I pick Kristina's brain sometimes.


----------



## Kristina

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> View attachment 113444
> 
> 
> View attachment 113446


looking good!


----------



## GaryMatt

FelonE said:


> 3 weeks in to my cut. 198lbs.


Delts pop!


----------



## FelonE1

> Delts pop!


Cheers mate. My favourite bp to train


----------



## Dark sim

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. My favourite bp to train


Synthol


----------



## FelonE1

> Synthol


Vegetable Oil


----------



## Dark sim

FelonE said:


> Vegetable Oil


Lidl are hooking you up no doubt. Lidl loose cherries are awesome atm, thought you could let head office know :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

> Lidl are hooking you up no doubt. Lidl loose cherries are awesome atm, thought you could let head office know


There was a bit of confusion on the last order. I told them I wanted some fresh cherries........ They sent me 6 virgins.


----------



## Dark sim

FelonE said:


> There was a bit of confusion on the last order. I told them I wanted some fresh cherries........ They sent me 6 virgins.


got any left, its been a while since I tried one of them?


----------



## FelonE1

> got any left, its been a while since I tried one of them?


Sorry mate Tren and Cialis left em ruined. Next order will be in soon.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Kristina said:


> looking good!


cheer kristina

3 weeks to go, hopefully the effort and hardwork is gonna pay off


----------



## Yannyboy48

One week ago!


----------



## Scott9585

Long time since posting on here properly. Plan to post regularly again now my heads back into training. Pic from last week


----------



## Gaz111

Some inspirational physiques on here. Men and ladies.

Just goes to show what knowledge, hard work and dedication can do.

This time next year I might be able to post my own pic in a similar thread.


----------



## Benchbum

Rather loverly day with my lady


----------



## Kristina

This was last week and I was 3.5 weeks out from the next show (Scottish Grand Prix, 19th August at the SFN Expo in Glasgow!) - aim is to come in a little tighter than before and better glutes and hams. Also, this prep has been 8 weeks as oppose to 16 that I did last time, woop! This prep has been so enjoyable so far... now just can't wait to get on stage! 

http://instagram.com/kristinavassilieva


----------



## solidcecil

Starting my bulk after comp.


----------



## p.cullen

solidcecil said:


> Starting my bulk after comp.
> 
> View attachment 113460


I always find it funny when people stand there with their trousers at their ankles...why not just take them off :lol:


----------



## babyarm

> This was last week and I was 3.5 weeks out from the next show (Scottish Grand Prix, 19th August at the SFN Expo in Glasgow!) - aim is to come in a little tighter than before and better glutes and hams. Also, this prep has been 8 weeks as oppose to 16 that I did last time, woop! This prep has been so enjoyable so far... now just can't wait to get on stage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/kristinavassilieva


Beasty quads


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> I just took the today. After competing in April I wanted to gain a little weight iv only managed half a stone and it wasn't a dirty bulk! I just kept it healthy but ate more. Really struggle to eat loads just makes me feel sick, and kept up training 4 x a week..iv just started diet this week and iv switched up my training to prepare for finals in November I'm hoping to get some definition in legs..Bain of my life but that's the plan. and yes I will be wearing this green number!!!!. Any tips or advice for legs greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 113432


I dont give a feck what you say but you looking great for 50... I would say more of a Gilf now though im afraid  PS i need to see these red knickers down your ankles :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> I dont give a feck what you say but you looking great for 50... I would say more of a Gilf now though im afraid  PS i need to see these red knickers down your ankles :whistling:


behave urself youg man. Bt ys I believe I qualify for GILF as I have grand child. Te red ones arnt mine...I wear big ole Bridget jones type !


----------



## Big George

babyarm said:


> You look fantastic.. Is there any reason for the massive socks tho!?
> 
> (Ithought you were wearing black wellies for a second!)


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> behave urself youg man. Bt ys I believe I qualify for GILF as I have grand child. Te red ones arnt mine...I wear big ole Bridget jones type !


I can't behave im afraid... im to mischievous :whistling: Oohhhh ive always wanted to meet a GILF  I dont belive the Bridget Jones ones are your style.... if they are... then prove it


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> I can't behave im afraid... im to mischievous :whistling: Oohhhh ive always wanted to meet a GILF  I dont belive the Bridget Jones ones are your style.... if they are... then prove it


no I shall not!!!


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> no I shall not!!!


Getting boring in your old age...   :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Getting boring in your old age...   :whistling:


I was prob more boring at ur age and less now


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> I was prob more boring at ur age and less now


That could be fun....


----------



## Benchbum

Playing with salt


----------



## Kristina

> You look fantastic.. Is there any reason for the massive socks tho!?
> 
> (Ithought you were wearing black wellies for a second!)


Haha thanks... yes I wear long socks whenever I'm deadlifting. My shins are pretty banged up regardless though... and I still find that wearing shorts isn't ideal (tights cover more leg and the bar doesn't stick or scrape my thighs) but it's been so warm recently; something has to give.

Aside from that though, I like wearing long socks from time to time... why not? They're designed to be worn as such haha.


----------



## GaryMatt

> oh i meant top half as in body sorry an legs barely change.


You could IGF Lr3 site inject any spot that won't change.

You're not trying to get your guns all big rite?


----------



## GaryMatt

> you mean to tag skye? I know what the teardrop is!


Lol. That's my bad.

What does she want to get bigger? I got lost.


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> You could IGF Lr3 site inject any spot that won't change.
> 
> You're not trying to get your guns all big rite?


I don't know what any of that means ..but I can't be injecting bloody hell Gary!!

Nah guns don't interest me ...just to get more definition is the aim


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> nothing!!! She wants to get legs more shredded


lol he got lost..


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> you mean to tag skye? I know what the teardrop is!


Noooooooo I know what a teardrop is too .........I think I didn't make clear my first post re top and bottom half it caused confusion.


----------



## graham58

FelonE said:


> There was a bit of confusion on the last order. I told them I wanted some fresh cherries........ They sent me 6 virgins.


posting my order as we speak


----------



## FelonE1

Lil pre-workout pic


----------



## naturalun

> Lil pre-workout pic


Looking good, looks like the 1600 (is it??) calorie diet is serving you v well.

Knocked down to 1800 myself from 2k and tbh it doesn't feel as bad as i thought it would be.


----------



## FelonE1

> Looking good, looks like the 1600 (is it??) calorie diet is serving you v well.
> 
> Knocked down to 1800 myself from 2k and tbh it doesn't feel as bad as i thought it would be.


Thanks mate. 1700 I'm on,easy now. You get used to it don't ya.


----------



## naturalun

> Thanks mate. 1700 I'm on,easy now. You get used to it don't ya.


Suprisngly yeah you do, looking at what I was eating in a day when bulking at 4k cals I now think jesus how did I manage all that, but back then I was still hungry.

Amazing how your body can shift so easily.


----------



## FelonE1

> Suprisngly yeah you do, looking at what I was eating in a day when bulking at 4k cals I now think jesus how did I manage all that, but back then I was still hungry.
> 
> Amazing how your body can shift so easily.


Definitely. I went from 7000 to 1700 and after the first few days I was fine


----------



## Frandeman

> Lil pre-workout pic


Looking really good mate...
Whats your stats today?
And how much left ?
I still got 3 more weeks and I want to eat proper food again ^_^


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Looking really good mate...
> 
> Whats your stats today?
> 
> And how much left ?
> 
> I still got 3 more weeks and I want to eat proper food again ^_^


Cheers mate. I weighed in at 13stone 11 this morning,lost 2lbs overnight but Mrs came home yesterday after being away 3 weeks so it was probably spunk lol.

Wanna be leaner yet,aiming for 7-8%bf so maybe another 4 weeks or so..

I wanna eat again too lol won't be going crazy like I have before though lol


----------



## Frandeman

Look @Felone 12% body fat from dexa scam
Checked 2 weeks ago before he was competing...
7-8% gonna be [email protected] shredded
I would be happy if I got abs after long time lol


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Look @Felone 12% body fat from dexa scam
> Checked 2 weeks ago before he was competing...
> 7-8% gonna be [email protected] shredded
> I would be happy if I got abs after long time lol


I'm on about an internet 7-8% not a dexa scan one lol. Not actually trying to hit a number just using that to explain to people how lean I wanna get.


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> I don't know what any of that means ..but I can't be injecting bloody hell Gary!!
> 
> Nah guns don't interest me ...just to get more definition is the aim


It's a research chemical some use to lean down in some cases, then when site injected, can help you grow. When the stickies are up I'll @ you in the one I'm waiting to review.

Ever try clem?


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> It's a research chemical some use to lean down in some cases, then when site injected, can help you grow. When the stickies are up I'll @ you in the one I'm waiting to review.
> 
> Ever try clem?


oh right...don't think I'm brave enough to inject 

no not tried anything


----------



## Sharpy76

FelonE said:


> Lil pre-workout pic


Getting leaner mate!!!

Great shape coming through for shoulders, look like cannon balls!

Good work man. Nice avi too


----------



## FelonE1

> Getting leaner mate!!!
> 
> Great shape coming through for shoulders, look like cannon balls!
> 
> Good work man. Nice avi too


Cheers mate, best shape I've ever been in now but not finished just yet lol.

You too lol good stuff


----------



## GaryMatt

> oh right...don't think I'm brave enough to inject
> 
> no not tried anything


Slin pins, lol, don't think it counts as a cycle.

Now I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Quinn92

Quick arms session earlier. Just over 20 stone at the moment


----------



## Jordan08

View attachment IMG_2046.JPG
Randoms after HIIT.


----------



## Frandeman

> [ATTACH]113607[/ATTACH][ATTACH]113608[/ATTACH]Randoms after HIIT.


Nice guns


----------



## Jordan08

> Nice guns


Thanks mate


----------



## BoomTime

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F6VSCa4LXDw%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dm.r.berry

Yesterday after doing arms.

Rocking the @TheProteinWorks fitted T of course.


----------



## marcusmaximus

BoomTime said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F6VSCa4LXDw%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dm.r.berry
> 
> Yesterday after doing arms.
> 
> Rocking the @TheProteinWorks fitted T of course.


Beasty veins!


----------



## BoomTime

marcusmaximus said:


> Beasty veins!


Thanks dude. I have always been very Vascular


----------



## noongains

> Thanks dude. I have always been very Vascular


Looking solid mate, protein must be working overtime for you!


----------



## ancient_loyal

BoomTime said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F6VSCa4LXDw%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dm.r.berry
> 
> Yesterday after doing arms.
> 
> Rocking the @TheProteinWorks fitted T of course.


Looking awesome mate!


----------



## BoomTime

noongains said:


> Looking solid mate, protein must be working overtime for you!


Thanks man. It certainly helps. I genuinely swear by the brand to be honest, rep or no rep.



ancient_loyal said:


> Looking awesome mate!


Thanks mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking good @BoomTime!!!

Bicep vein is thick as fvck, epic beard too :lol:


----------



## BoomTime

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good @BoomTime!!!
> 
> Bicep vein is thick as fvck, epic beard too :lol:


That's not a beard....This is a beard ha ha!


----------



## Sharpy76

BoomTime said:


> That's not a beard....This is a beard ha ha!
> 
> View attachment 113650


DAYUM!!!!!!

Your beard game is strong


----------



## BoomTime

Sharpy76 said:


> DAYUM!!!!!!
> 
> Your beard game is strong


Thanks champ!

Nearly a year now. I wouldnt ever be without lol!


----------



## banzi




----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> View attachment 113653


looking like a fatty arent you 

whats plan for prep then? Do you introduce cardio? Whats cycle like?


----------



## banzi

A1243R said:


> looking like a fatty arent you
> 
> whats plan for prep then? Do you introduce cardio? Whats cycle like?


just doing a three week quick cut, no cardio.


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> just doing a three week quick cut, no cardio.


that for prep? 3 weeks?

What AAS if you don't mind divulging?


----------



## banzi

A1243R said:


> that for prep? 3 weeks?
> 
> What AAS if you don't mind divulging?


just dropping some fat and water

Cut carbs and eat lean meat and veg, works a charm.


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> View attachment 113653


Beast!


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


>


Looking good youngster


----------



## andyhuggins

BoomTime said:


> That's not a beard....This is a beard ha ha!
> 
> View attachment 113650


Now that is an epic beard


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Synthetic213 said:


> First one was me just under 2 years ago.
> 
> These two are from last month.
> 
> I know I could of made better progress but that's not for not knowing how...it is being lazy/drinking/partying/no diet adherence. But I accept that and the consquences.
> 
> View attachment 113688
> 
> 
> View attachment 113691
> 
> 
> View attachment 113692


mate thats awesome progress!!


----------



## Plate

week 5 of my first cycle.. test e..


----------



## banzi

Plate said:


> week 5 of my first cycle.. test e..
> 
> View attachment 113941


good work mate, keep at it.


----------



## Plate

banzi said:


> good work mate, keep at it.


cheers mate


----------



## Verno

BoomTime said:


> That's not a beard....This is a beard ha ha!
> 
> View attachment 113650


Jesus! That's not a beard it's some f**kers cat isn't it??

Hmmmm making me rethink the goatee now!!


----------



## vetran

cutting up some more cake this iffym thing dosent seem to be working


----------



## Verno

Plate said:


> week 5 of my first cycle.. test e..
> 
> View attachment 113941


Coming on loads since your last pic plate! Top work mate keep at it!!


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> Coming on loads since your last pic plate! Top work mate keep at it!!


cheers mate, I'm dying to cut but the size is coming on nicely with my diet now... Might just cut with my next cycle and carry on bulking.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno

Plate said:


> cheers mate, I'm dying to cut but the size is coming on nicely with my diet now... Might just cut with my next cycle and carry on bulking.. :thumbup1:


Just keep going for the mo bud. You might not need to cut too much at all!


----------



## Plate

Verno said:


> Just keep going for the mo bud. You might not need to cut too much at all!


will do mate, cheers


----------



## A1243R

Plate said:


> will do mate, cheers


Looking good buddy


----------



## Plate

A1243R said:


> Looking good buddy


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim

Couple snaps from hols, even managed to get a session in hotel gym with no air con


----------



## Verno

Dark sim said:


> Couple snaps from hols, even managed to get a session in hotel gym with no air con
> 
> View attachment 113950
> 
> 
> View attachment 113951


Big Cnut!

Was she returning you to the water in that top pic


----------



## Dark sim

Verno said:


> Big Cnut!
> 
> Was she returning you to the water in that top pic


No, that would be loro park tenerife, ape enclosure lol. They were serious big boys in there, would look like their off spring.

We did see some pilot whales that jet skiing trip :-D


----------



## Verno

Dark sim said:


> No, that would be loro park tenerife, ape enclosure lol. They were serious big boys in there, would look like their off spring.
> 
> We did see some pilot whales that jet skiing trip :-D


Lol really? I'll have to look it up!

Would be nice to see them, but I'd be lying if I said my arsehole didn't twitch!


----------



## naturalun

Dark sim said:


> Couple snaps from hols, even managed to get a session in hotel gym with no air con
> 
> View attachment 113950
> 
> 
> View attachment 113951


You scare me. Some size on you bud. How tall/much you weigh?


----------



## Dark sim

naturalun said:


> You scare me. Some size on you bud. How tall/much you weigh?


haha im a pussycat. 6'2" currently 21st.


----------



## Frandeman

Dark sim said:


> haha im a pussycat. 6'2" currently 21st.


Huge pussycat


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> Couple snaps from hols, even managed to get a session in hotel gym with no air con
> 
> View attachment 113950
> 
> 
> View attachment 113951


No disrespect intended mate but you dont suit the heavier bodyweight, the person in your avi looks like a different person.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> No disrespect intended mate but you dont suit the heavier bodyweight, the person in your avi looks like a different person.


None taken. Of course it will, that is 4 weeks out from a show about 18st, above is full on off season 21st.

Guarantee you I will be 10-14lbs heavier on stage in april.


----------



## Frandeman

And so young amazing


----------



## ancient_loyal

Plate said:


> week 5 of my first cycle.. test e..
> 
> View attachment 113941


Looking good mate, went to have a scan through your journal to see the progress, did you start a new one?


----------



## Plate

ancient_loyal said:


> Looking good mate, went to have a scan through your journal to see the progress, did you start a new one?


cheers mate and no not going to bother, might do one for my next cycle.. And will probs do a recap of this one works before and after pics anyway.. You decided if you are going to do one mate?


----------



## ancient_loyal

Plate said:


> cheers mate and no not going to bother, might do one for my next cycle.. And will probs do a recap of this one works before and after pics anyway.. You decided if you are going to do one mate?


A cycle? I'll probably have a dabble into Pro Hormones when I get back from honeymoon and see how that goes I think.


----------



## Plate

ancient_loyal said:


> A cycle? I'll probably have a dabble into Pro Hormones when I get back from honeymoon and see how that goes I think.


yeh I remember you saying you was thinking about it... I have never done pro hormones but I'm glad i did test first mate strength and size changes all the time..


----------



## ancient_loyal

Plate said:


> yeh I remember you saying you was thinking about it... I have never done pro hormones but I'm glad i did test first mate strength and size changes all the time..


That's why I was kind of hoping to see a log with your thoughts mate. Don't want to dilute this thread asking you questions. Might PM you if you don't mind?


----------



## Plate

ancient_loyal said:


> That's why I was kind of hoping to see a log with your thoughts mate. Don't want to dilute this thread asking you questions. Might PM you if you don't mind?


yeh go for it mate


----------



## FelonE1

Dark sim said:


> Couple snaps from hols, even managed to get a session in hotel gym with no air con


Ya big b4stard


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> week 5 of my first cycle.. test e..


Looking good


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Franky23

FelonE said:


>


tans went a funny colour mate haha looking well though keep it up


----------



## FelonE1

Franky23 said:


> tans went a funny colour mate haha looking well though keep it up


Lol was feeling creative this morning. Cheers buddy


----------



## lotus

Few off recent fight


----------



## The-Real-Deal

> Couple snaps from hols, even managed to get a session in hotel gym with no air con
> 
> View attachment 113950
> 
> 
> View attachment 113951


Looking fat simmy boy!


----------



## FelonE1

Backs getting thicker


----------



## BoomTime

Playing around with some posing last night.


----------



## naturalun

BoomTime said:


> Playing around with some posing last night.
> 
> View attachment 114234


Looking good man, I need a back like that.


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


>


look at u getting all creative ....but wearing ur kids socks


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> look at u getting all creative ....but wearing ur kids socks


It's a well known fact that trainer socks take 0.8% off your bodyfat


----------



## The-Real-Deal

> It's a well known fact that trainer socks take 0.8% off your bodyfat


Got to get me some of them there socks


----------



## FelonE1

Natty Steve'o said:


> Got to get me some of them there socks


Lol


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> It's a well known fact that trainer socks take 0.8% off your bodyfat


I didn't know that.....I've got several pairs I can wear at once! Cheers :lol:


----------



## banzi




----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> View attachment 114246


wider than heath


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean




----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean




----------



## FelonE1




----------



## banzi

10 more days left to diet.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> What's in 10 days?


the end of my short cut, Im off on holiday

Dont worry if its thong time i will let you know.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> 10 more days left to diet.
> 
> View attachment 114309


Meals on wheels have obviously upped their game


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> Meals on wheels have obviously upped their game


they dont always come, hence the weight loss


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> they dont always come, hence the weight loss


Lol

Looking great though mate


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Forget Egypt, get to Santa Monica
> 
> I hope you wear shorts and not speedos on hols!


mankini

I dont want to go on holidays and lift weights, I never train on holiday.


----------



## TITO

Cheeky back pic, I can't pose for $hit btw lol!!


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> There's more to the place than training!
> 
> View attachment 114312
> 
> 
> View attachment 114313
> 
> 
> View attachment 114314
> 
> 
> View attachment 114315


Looks nice, full of Americans though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

MissMartinez said:


> Better that Egyptians trying to flog you tat and perving on your mrs  Plenty of a Grub to choose from ... Healthy to a IIFYM style :whistling:
> 
> i jest I've not been to Egypt so can't judge but always imagine it be like Turkey which I have


Those American portions ain't fitting anyone's macros


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Better that Egyptians trying to flog you tat and perving on your mrs  Plenty of a Grub to choose from ... Healthy to a IIFYM style :whistling:
> 
> i jest I've not been to Egypt so can't judge but always imagine it be like Turkey which I have


I dont leave the holiday compound, we never see anyone.

its just sun and nice food

Going to Sharm this time always gone to Hurghada in the past.

See what its like.


----------



## Kristina

Practicing posing earlier today before competition day tomorrow... this is my second comp, this one's the Scottish Grand Prix based in Glasgow... it's a potential European and World's qualifier... FINGERS CROSSED! (Won my first comp in April - UKBFF bodyfitness category, which already qualified me for the British championships in October woo!).

- and yes - this is one of the VERY rare moments I actually post a photo with no filter hahaha...

>


----------



## FelonE1

Kristina said:


> Practicing posing earlier today before competition day tomorrow... this is my second comp, this one's the Scottish Grand Prix based in Glasgow... it's a potential European and World's qualifier... FINGERS CROSSED! (Won my first comp in April - UKBFF bodyfitness category, which already qualified me for the British championships in October woo!).
> 
> - and yes - this is one of the VERY rare moments I actually post a photo with no filter hahaha...
> 
> >


Looking great mate,best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

banzi said:


> I dont leave the holiday compound, we never see anyone.
> 
> its just sun and nice food
> 
> Going to Sharm this time always gone to Hurghada in the past.
> 
> See what its like.


let me know your thoughts how you think hurghada compares to sharm, iv always gone to sharm when iv been to Egypt, fancying a change!


----------



## Kristina

FelonE said:


> Looking great mate,best of luck for tomorrow


Thank you!!


----------



## DLChappers

Kristina you look awesome as per! Good luck! Here's a few pics of my construction site - I'm no Kristina but still early days as I'm about 3 weeks into training properly again but main aim is bigger legs! Dark pics show better definition but I'm happy with the progress so far! Sorry if pics are huge, I'm posting from my phone!


----------



## AestheticManlet

I haven't posted one in a while. Took this earlier today, currently attempting to bulk  .


----------



## Plate

DLChappers said:


> Kristina you look awesome as per! Good luck! Here's a few pics of my construction site - I'm no Kristina but still early days as I'm about 3 weeks into training properly again but main aim is bigger legs! Dark pics show better definition but I'm happy with the progress so far! Sorry if pics are huge, I'm posting from my phone!
> 
> View attachment 114324
> 
> 
> View attachment 114326
> 
> 
> View attachment 114327


looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## DLChappers

Plate said:


> looking good :thumbup1:


Thanks! Lack of abs letting me down atm but hoping to get rid of my excess belly fat maybe a few months down the line...just in time for Christmas


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> Practicing posing earlier today before competition day tomorrow... this is my second comp, this one's the Scottish Grand Prix based in Glasgow... it's a potential European and World's qualifier... FINGERS CROSSED! (Won my first comp in April - UKBFF bodyfitness category, which already qualified me for the British championships in October woo!).
> 
> - and yes - this is one of the VERY rare moments I actually post a photo with no filter hahaha...
> 
> >


You look great, lets hope the judges agree, you seemed to have the look they wanted last time, unfortunately the category is so new, it seems they change their mind every time.


----------



## banzi

DLChappers said:


> Kristina you look awesome as per! Good luck! Here's a few pics of my construction site - I'm no Kristina but still early days as I'm about 3 weeks into training properly again but main aim is bigger legs! Dark pics show better definition but I'm happy with the progress so far! Sorry if pics are huge, I'm posting from my phone!
> 
> View attachment 114324
> 
> 
> View attachment 114326
> 
> 
> View attachment 114327


Do you want me to call anyone to come and let you out, you look locked in.


----------



## Plate

DLChappers said:


> Thanks! Lack of abs letting me down atm but hoping to get rid of my excess belly fat maybe a few months down the line...just in time for Christmas


what are abs? Lol

doesn't look like you have much to strip away but good luck with it


----------



## Kristina

DLChappers said:


> Kristina you look awesome as per! Good luck! Here's a few pics of my construction site - I'm no Kristina but still early days as I'm about 3 weeks into training properly again but main aim is bigger legs! Dark pics show better definition but I'm happy with the progress so far! Sorry if pics are huge, I'm posting from my phone!
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_08/image.jpg.530aca701bbd49a1897db31ce610fae4.jpg">
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_08/image.jpg.a64cbd33a7f12406d36f876f64bdbbca.jpg">
> 
> /uploads/monthly_2015_08/image.jpg.0f93208adc1816210191a26a64ad3727.jpg">


Thanks chick!

You're looking great and definition is definitely there, don't let "the abs" mess with your head... you look great so just keep progressing with your training and keep up the good work. Good to hear you're back on it!


----------



## DLChappers

banzi said:


> Do you want me to call anyone to come and let you out, you look locked in.


 :lol: I do haha, although I could think of worse places to be locked in!


----------



## DLChappers

Kristina said:


> Thanks chick!
> 
> You're looking great and definition is definitely there, don't let "the abs" mess with your head... you look great so just keep progressing with your training and keep up the good work. Good to hear you're back on it!


Thanks! Yeah I'm trying not to get too hung up on it! It'll all come in time, for now I'm just enjoying smashing legs to bits & tweaking my diet


----------



## FelonE1

DLChappers said:


> Kristina you look awesome as per! Good luck! Here's a few pics of my construction site - I'm no Kristina but still early days as I'm about 3 weeks into training properly again but main aim is bigger legs! Dark pics show better definition but I'm happy with the progress so far! Sorry if pics are huge, I'm posting from my phone!


Looking good


----------



## DLChappers

FelonE said:


> Looking good


Thanks! You've come a long way since I last remember you posting a pic, good work!


----------



## FelonE1

DLChappers said:


> Thanks! You've come a long way since I last remember you posting a pic, good work!


I'm trying lol. Thank you


----------



## Scarlettine

@Kristina you are genuinely now one of my inspirations. Damn girl! Lol. Good luck for your comp!


----------



## Plate

7 weeks ago to the End of week 6 of cycle today


----------



## Frandeman

Plate said:


> 7 weeks ago to the End of week 6 of cycle today


Getting there mate ^_^ ^_^ ^_^


----------



## Plate

Frandeman said:


> Getting there mate ^_^ ^_^ ^_^


cheers mate :thumbup1:

things are moving along nicely..


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> things are moving along nicely..


Decent mate


----------



## skipper1987

TITO said:


> Cheeky back pic, I can't pose for $hit btw lol!!


Wide back!! Nice tat!!!


----------



## BoomTime

Legs after Sundays session


----------



## Benchbum

Had a hard five days working long hours at the Uk's strongest man, but due to my normally high food intake and the fact my normal job involves sitting on my ass alot I lost nearly 8kg in five days... so Ben and Jerry's happened, time to catch up on some sleep and get ready to hit the gym tomorrow


----------



## banzi

Benchbum said:


> Had a hard five days working long hours at the Uk's strongest man, but due to my normally high food intake and the fact my normal job involves sitting on my ass alot I lost nearly 8kg in five days... so Ben and Jerry's happened, time to catch up on some sleep and get ready to hit the gym tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 114462
> 
> 
> View attachment 114463


still in great shape, good work mate.


----------



## BeingReborn

I'm new. Please help to estimate my bf. Sorry for the crap pic. Also are the bodyfat measuring machines in the gym accurate?


----------



## FelonE1

BeingReborn said:


> I'm new. Please help to estimate my bf. Sorry for the crap pic. Also are the bodyfat measuring machines in the gym accurate?


Bit hard to guess from that pic tbh


----------



## p.cullen

BeingReborn said:


> I'm new. Please help to estimate my bf. Sorry for the crap pic. Also are the bodyfat measuring machines in the gym accurate?
> 
> View attachment 114485


curious to know why you want to know what your bodyfat % is?

I personally dont get the obsession people have with bodyfat levels unless you are trying to hit single digits


----------



## BeingReborn

p.cullen said:


> curious to know why you want to know what your bodyfat % is?
> 
> I personally dont get the obsession people have with bodyfat levels unless you are trying to hit single digits


Health reasons. The best reason.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Here's me taking 2nd place and a finals invite at the Kent Klassic beginners bodybuilding class


----------



## BoomTime

naturalun said:


> Looking good man, I need a back like that.


Was this your first show?

Epic shape.


----------



## naturalun

BoomTime said:


> Was this your first show?
> 
> Epic shape.


You've definitely mis quoted, unless I look a lot better than I remember and I competed in my sleep lol.


----------



## p.cullen

BeingReborn said:


> Health reasons. The best reason.


so if someone said you looked 20% bf and someone else said you were 35% bf what difference would it make to you?

im not being cheeky im just curious to know. personally i wouldnt go with the machines at the gym, i tried them before and at the time it said i was 82kg and 5ft8 so it classed me as overweight lol so i dont think they are very accurate


----------



## naturalun

p.cullen said:


> so if someone said you looked 20% bf and someone else said you were 35% bf what difference would it make to you?
> 
> im not being cheeky im just curious to know. personally i wouldnt go with the machines at the gym, i tried them before and at the time it said i was 82kg and 5ft8 so it classed me as overweight lol so i dont think they are very accurate


 According to the bmi scale you are. I'm 5"9 and I'm sure I should be about 64-76kg for average weight lol.

Just checked and at 12st3 I'm overweight accoeding to NHS. can I get a blue parking badge now? I should be 8st13-12st1 haha, I'm a fat c**t lol.


----------



## p.cullen

naturalun said:


> According to the bmi scale you are. I'm 5"9 and I'm sure I should be about 64-76kg for average weight lol.
> 
> Just checked and at 12st3 I'm overweight accoeding to NHS. can I get a blue parking badge now? I should be 8st13-12st1 haha, I'm a fat c**t lol.


haha i know mate im obese! i may aswel just start claiming for benefits now :lol:


----------



## banzi

BeingReborn said:


> I'm new. Please help to estimate my bf. Sorry for the crap pic. Also are the bodyfat measuring machines in the gym accurate?
> 
> View attachment 114485


Your BF% is irrelevant

If you are not happy with the way you are you need to do something about it, there are many people here who can help you.


----------



## BeingReborn

banzi said:


> Your BF% is irrelevant
> 
> If you are not happy with the way you are you need to do something about it, there are many people here who can help you.


It's very relevant. Body fat/body composition is a component of health. I have health issues. Lowering my bf is part of improving them.


----------



## Big George

BeingReborn said:


> It's very relevant. Body fat/body composition is a component of health. I have health issues. Lowering my bf is part of improving them.


Of course lowering your bf is important.. What people are getting at is that putting a figure on it will not help you..

Very hard to tell from pic but I'd say 20 - 25%


----------



## Big George

It's very difficult to accurately measure anyway but if you wanna just go by looks (as you're asking for us to estimate from a pic) the best person to look at it is yourself - Take a good look in the mirror and maybe a pic every week and you will see when you're losing bodyfat - as long as you're losing it who cares what the % is..


----------



## BeingReborn

Big George said:


> Of course lowering your bf is important.. What people are getting at is that putting a figure on it will not help you..
> 
> Very hard to tell from pic but I'd say 20 - 25%


Hi thanks.

It will help me, because it gives me a baseline, a benchmark, a starting point, so I can A) set myself a realistic goal and B ) look at how long that might take and C) do some planning and make some life changes and D) use it for motivation as I go along, as you have to know where you've come from, to know where you're going.


----------



## banzi

BeingReborn said:


> It's very relevant. Body fat/body composition is a component of health. I have health issues. Lowering my bf is part of improving them.


Its only relevant if you are too fat or too thin.

The actual % is simply guesswork unless you undertake a Dexa scan.

Do you think your BF is at an acceptable level?


----------



## BeingReborn

banzi said:


> Its only relevant if you are too fat or too thin.
> 
> The actual % is simply guesswork unless you undertake a Dexa scan.
> 
> Do you think your BF is at an acceptable level?


It's relevant for my health issues. I've been far too thin before because of medical issues yet still had high bf. I know big people far bigger than me with lower bf and they are fitter and don't have health issues.

No I don't think it is acceptable especially not from a health perspective and the machine in the gym said it was 35%!


----------



## Big George

BeingReborn said:


> Hi thanks.
> 
> It will help me, because it gives me a baseline, a benchmark, a starting point, so I can A) set myself a realistic goal and B ) look at how long that might take and C) do some planning and make some life changes and D) use it for motivation as I go along, as you have to know where you've come from, to know where you're going.


I'd say just use the mirror for your benchmark starting point, and everything else you mentioned though because all you will get from folks on here is guesstimates..

Otherwise, as Banzi says, fork out for a Dexa scan


----------



## Big George

Callipers would be a sensible compromise if its really important to you..


----------



## banzi

BeingReborn said:


> It's relevant for my health issues. I've been far too thin before because of medical issues yet still had high bf. I know big people far bigger than me with lower bf and they are fitter and don't have health issues.
> 
> No I don't think it is acceptable especially not from a health perspective *and the machine in the gym said it was 35%!*


and someone here has told you 20-25, now, whos right?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

BoomTime said:


> Was this your first show?
> 
> Epic shape.


yeah was my first show 

Got the finals in about 5 weeks


----------



## Quinn92

Few more pounds down, about 19st 12. Happy with shoulder and arms progress, not so happy with chest shape and size.


----------



## Naturalbornecto

V


----------



## QPRsteve13

6 months after my cycle, had the last 3 months off but back at it and this is my base

29/08/15










End of cycle 5/3/2015- I've lost a lot of size but will get it back!










Goals so far are to strip the fat right down and try and get leaner than ever. Then pack on as much lean muscle as I can!


----------



## AestheticManlet

One recent one.










Also learned a valuable lesson the other day - make sure I have the right sized pin, 2 mil t400 pinned sub-q is f*cking painful.










EDIT: Already posted the recent pic the other day.


----------



## banzi

Ready for the beach


----------



## banzi

pics from 2013, 2014 and 2015


----------



## naturalun

banzi said:


> pics from 2013, 2014 and 2015
> 
> View attachment 114616


Look immense mate. Obviously a very knowledgeable guy from the many years doing it. And I bet you're not even taking much gear which is ironic as a lot of people blasting 4g and don't look half as good at half the age. Bloody impressive and inspirational, can I call you dad?


----------



## melanieuk

banzi said:


> pics from 2013, 2014 and 2015
> 
> View attachment 114616


 i approve


----------



## Dark sim

BeingReborn said:


> Hi thanks.
> 
> It will help me, because it gives me a baseline, a benchmark, a starting point, so I can A) set myself a realistic goal and B ) look at how long that might take and C) do some planning and make some life changes and D) use it for motivation as I go along, as you have to know where you've come from, to know where you're going.


As previously stated, your BF is irrelevant, however use caliper readings as your measure. Or if you wanted, continue using the machine in the gym to monitor your bf%.

Hard to put a time frame on reducing bf%.

You can take pictures to tell you where you've been.

Being unhappy as you are should be enough to make life changes.

If you want an opinionated bf%, then post a full body pic with decent lighting and a few of us can give you an estimate.

If you want further advice I suggest you start your own thread and I'm sure there will be lots of people willing to help.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> pics from 2013, 2014 and 2015
> 
> View attachment 114616


Tmproved over the last few years,good work pops


----------



## mal




----------



## Plate

Still that gut to shift!! But chest is shaping up nicely.. End of week 7.


----------



## banzi

Plate said:


> Still that gut to shift!! But chest is shaping up nicely.. End of week 7.
> 
> View attachment 114630


getting rid of that is easy, building the muscle is the hard part.

Good work mate


----------



## Plate

banzi said:


> getting rid of that is easy, building the muscle is the hard part.
> 
> Good work mate


yeh tbf it is going fairly quick, I don't do c.v either so I can't complain really..

Cheers mate


----------



## Test-e

January 2015-

















September 2015

















Don't have any back photos from January unfortunately.

Need some motivation to work out tonight.


----------



## FelonE1

Test-e said:


> January 2015-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any back photos from January unfortunately.
> 
> Need some motivation to work out tonight.


Good improvement there mate.


----------



## Test-e

FelonE said:


> Good improvement there mate.


Cheers man, I'd like to start competing by January 2017.


----------



## FelonE1

Test-e said:


> Cheers man, I'd like to start competing by January 2017.


Good sh1t


----------



## Keeks

A few pics from two weeks ago. Two years since I last competed and have enjoyed the time out but aiming to compete again next year.


----------



## FelonE1

Don't make me slightly irritated. .....You wouldn't like me when I'm slightly irritated!


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Don't make me slightly irritated. .....You wouldn't like me when I'm slightly irritated!


You must be ****in bored lol


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> You must be ****in bored lol


Lol. Super Greens seems to of affected my skin colour.


----------



## naturalun

First ever cut took about 8 weeks, done 6 weeks test prop and 3 weeks ultra rip 201. 197 to 171lbs. Used up some t3 at start for a little tried clen don't agree with it. Think I've done alright lol, getting plenty of comments so I'm happy. Only gonna get better too year by year.


----------



## Yes

naturalun said:


> First ever cut took about 8 weeks, done 6 weeks test prop and 3 weeks ultra rip 201. 197 to 171lbs. Used up some t3 at start for a little tried clen don't agree with it. Think I've done alright lol, getting plenty of comments so I'm happy. Only gonna get better too year by year.
> 
> View attachment 114876
> 
> 
> View attachment 114877


Which one is the after pic?


----------



## naturalun

Yes said:


> Which one is the after pic?


Well that's a good start lol. Top is after.


----------



## Yes

naturalun said:


> Well that's a good start lol. Top is after.


It's hard to tell with the different lighting.


----------



## fil0101

4 weeks into 6 week cut


----------



## Dark sim

fil0101 said:


> 4 weeks into 6 week cut


Big change in 4 weeks, nice work.


----------



## fil0101

Dark sim said:


> Big change in 4 weeks, nice work.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Plate

Jab no.9 coming up today, haven't really made much progress in the last few weeks down to crashing the e2 but still seeing little changes..


----------



## FelonE1

Cheeky little shot from today


----------



## Plate

FelonE said:


> Cheeky little shot from today


looking good mate.. You in a pure gym?


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> looking good mate.. You in a pure gym?


Cheers mate. Nah,called Feelfit


----------



## Plate

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Nah,called Feelfit


ah right the Dumbbells look like the pure ones, was thinking about moving to one so was guuna ask u what you thought to it..

(no likes left)


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> ah right the Dumbbells look like the pure ones, was thinking about moving to one so was guuna ask u what you thought to it..
> 
> (no likes left)


Oh okay. No couldn't tell ya mate


----------



## Smoog

Recent picture of me. This shot would have been half decent had I not been photobombed by someone holding his wang and without my right hand groping a pair of invisible testicles. I trained arms btw. I seemed to have lost a fair crack of my size after coming away from a relationship, so I'm attempting that look but a bit more refined, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Test-e

s**t quality but getting there,got some horrid stretch marks under my arm stuck from previous cycle.


----------



## Test-e

Plate said:


> ah right the Dumbbells look like the pure ones, was thinking about moving to one so was guuna ask u what you thought to it..
> 
> (no likes left)


if you do join a pure let me know what it's like, there's one near me, supposed to be really busy.


----------



## Plate

Test-e said:


> if you do join a pure let me know what it's like, there's one near me, supposed to be really busy.


will do, but that's what's putting me off, there's only a few training in the one I go to atm at the time I go, will pm you anyway if I do bud..


----------



## TELBOR

Test-e said:


> if you do join a pure let me know what it's like, there's one near me, supposed to be really busy.


Go at 5am.... It's dead lol. That's usually time I go and it's fine. Evenings..... No chance, it's packed with bieber wannabe's!!


----------



## Test-e

TELBOR said:


> Go at 5am.... It's dead lol. That's usually time I go and it's fine. Evenings..... No chance, it's packed with bieber wannabe's!!


mate I could never train legs at 5am that's madness.


----------



## TELBOR

Test-e said:


> mate I could never train legs at 5am that's madness.


MAN UP!


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> MOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of our current clients, Alex, been with us for months now, really putting in work


hes cheating on your diet, thats why he looks better than you.


----------



## Test-e

TommyBananas said:


> MOI
> 
> 
> 
> And one of our current clients, Alex, been with us for months now, really putting in work


mate have you got a stiffy taking a selfie? :rolleye:


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> just a big c0k maneeee


Yes..........Yes you are


----------



## BoomTime

naturalun said:


> You've definitely mis quoted, unless I look a lot better than I remember and I competed in my sleep lol.


Post chest workout after LOTS of junk food on Saturday as I was feeling run down.


----------



## superpube

BoomTime said:


> Post chest workout after LOTS of junk food on Saturday as I was feeling run down.
> 
> View attachment 115055


are you homeless?


----------



## mlydon

BoomTime said:


> Post chest workout after LOTS of junk food on Saturday as I was feeling run down.
> 
> View attachment 115055


your a f*ucking beast mate :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Changing room selfie


----------



## BoomTime

mlydon said:


> your a f*ucking beast mate :thumb


Thanks dude 

Getting there.


----------



## Benchbum

Belly fat increasing exponentially but everything else leaner and bigger :-/


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BoomTime said:


> Post chest workout after LOTS of junk food on Saturday as I was feeling run down.
> 
> View attachment 115055


was gonna post a pic but I don't think I'll bother....


----------



## BoomTime

BLUE(UK) said:


> was gonna post a pic but I don't think I'll bother....


Just like vaginas people come in all different shapes and sizes


----------



## Gary29

Benchbum said:


>


Are you getting blown by the receptionist there?! :lol:

Calfs looking good mate!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BoomTime said:


> Just like vaginas people come in all different shapes and sizes


Good comparison!! Haha


----------



## superpube

I've made it brahs, srs.

Not srs


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## Plate

Ok so nearly end of week 9, since I have been back to normal I have enjoyed the fat stripping away so deciding to keep cals low still and just keep cutting as tbh I would rather be as lean as I can by the end of this cycle!


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Belly fat increasing exponentially but everything else leaner and bigger :-/


Wow. Mate no offence but you was in awesome condition..... Bad rebound?



Benchbum said:


> Belly fat increasing exponentially but everything else leaner and bigger :-/


Wow. Mate no offence but you was in awesome condition..... Bad rebound?


----------



## Benchbum

TELBOR said:


> Wow. Mate no offence but you was in awesome condition..... Bad rebound? Wow. Mate no offence but you was in awesome condition..... Bad rebound?


I haven't decided yet.

Want to add as much mass as possible in addition to after two years of dieting wanting a bit of a break from stressing about every little thing.

Will be back on stage at hercs 2016 in May sitting around 114kg









I think I'm adding something


----------



## Heavyassweights

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 115072


semi?


----------



## coke

superpube said:


> are you homeless?


hahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> I haven't decided yet.
> 
> Want to add as much mass as possible in addition to after two years of dieting wanting a bit of a break from stressing about every little thing.
> 
> Will be back on stage at hercs 2016 in May sitting around 114kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm adding something


Cool. I just thought you'd had a bad rebound but if you're looking to add as much mass as possible I'll be quiet  I'm just used to seeing you keep it reigned it! Good luck for next year mate


----------



## Benchbum

TELBOR said:


> Cool. I just thought you'd had a bad rebound but if you're looking to add as much mass as possible I'll be quiet  I'm just used to seeing you keep it reigned it! Good luck for next year mate


No you are right, I'm constantly questioning my self at the moment, feel strong as hell in the gym, touching on all my old strongman pb's and getting lots of comments along the lines of being 'massive' but I defiantly feel I have dropped a massive bollock and screwed this right up


----------



## coke

TommyBananas said:


> MOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of our current clients, Alex, been with us for months now, really putting in work


what is your clients goal tommy?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Heavyassweights said:


> semi?


You should be looking at my abs. :angry:


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> Literally both powerlifting and bodybuilding, we have him doing different phases throughout his training. He is pretty strong, as it is though. *He is finishing up a hypertrophy phase atm then we'll move him onto a strength block.*


Oh brother...hes picking things up and putting them down again FFS.


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> You wouldn't understand, you're weaker than my nan lol.


but better built than you.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> but better built than you.





TommyBananas said:


> ye thatss ur goal tho isnt it? bodybuilding but pretending ur not one


Do the forum a favour and start a different thread as this thread is too good to be locked.

Cheers.


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> ye thatss ur goal tho isnt it? bodybuilding but pretending ur not one












not a bodybuilder


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> ok so u are a professional forum troll / nerd / oap with a body acquired via bodybuilding np
> 
> you also competed, u are bodybuilder m8
> 
> peace out holmes x


was a bodybuilder, just like I was a rugby player


----------



## Peace frog

Making progress but slow going at the minute


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> No you are right, I'm constantly questioning my self at the moment, feel strong as hell in the gym, touching on all my old strongman pb's and getting lots of comments along the lines of being 'massive' but I defiantly feel I have dropped a massive bollock and screwed this right up


We're always questioning ourselves mate, so long as you planned to go this way then all

Is good  If you're hitting PB's and getting the comments I'm sure you're adding the extra LBM you want to mate - so crack on


----------



## Benchbum

TELBOR said:


> We're always questioning ourselves mate, so long as you planned to go this way then all
> 
> Is good  If you're hitting PB's and getting the comments I'm sure you're adding the extra LBM you want to mate - so crack on


It's the other bits being added that are the problem ;-)


----------



## banzi

Benchbum said:


> It's the other bits being added that are the problem ;-)


you need to pull yourself together or you just may end up a permabulker.



Benchbum said:


> It's the other bits being added that are the problem ;-)


you need to pull yourself together or you just may end up a permabulker.


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> It's the other bits being added that are the problem ;-)


Haha the joys of surplus calories!! Can't have it all mate.


----------



## 1manarmy

left is in season... Right is full offseason


----------



## Plate

1manarmy said:


> left is in season... Right is full offseason


whats the weight difference? Doesn't look much of a diff mate


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> not a bodybuilder


reminded me of this lol


----------



## graham58

1manarmy said:


> left is in season... Right is full offseason


you change your pants and socks :lol:


----------



## BTS93

Awaiting the 'lols' haha.

Quick progress picture this morning on my bulk.

Any care to critique my physique, other than 'its s**t'? e.g. what you think is lagging etc.


----------



## 1manarmy

Plate said:


> whats the weight difference? Doesn't look much of a diff mate


I was 79 morning of show mate and I'm 86 now so no not much I don't like to be fat


----------



## Plate

1manarmy said:


> I was 79 morning of show mate and I'm 86 now so no not much I don't like to be fat


in brilliant shape mate


----------



## 1manarmy

Plate said:


> in brilliant shape mate


thanks mate


----------



## banzi

weeks holiday no training or diet for two weeks

Time to get back on track


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> weeks holiday no training or diet for two weeks
> 
> Time to get back on track


You lil porker


----------



## Test-e

View attachment 115161
Lower back is fu**ing nonexistantfrom this view. & I need to cut the mop.


----------



## Dai the drive

That's actually my real face. I was born face first onto a hot iron.







Po


----------



## Blackgenetics

banzi said:


> weeks holiday no training or diet for two weeks
> 
> Time to get back on track
> 
> View attachment 115154


Two weeks no training or dieting? Holy s**t dude... you look more than awesome for that.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> weeks holiday no training or diet for two weeks
> 
> Time to get back on track
> 
> View attachment 115154


Do you b & c? trt?


----------



## FelonE1

Today


----------



## AestheticManlet

Starting a bulk till after christmas, random pic from todays push workout.


----------



## Yes

Ross1991 said:


> Starting a bulk till after christmas, random pic from todays push workout.


Is that your log book? It's huge lol


----------



## BoomTime

I have been working on my rear delts alot lately to bring them out more because my front delts are a bit over developed in comparison. I am adding in extra sets for them on my back day and doing 8 sets specifically for them on shoulder day


----------



## grantmax89

BoomTime said:


> I have been working on my rear delts alot lately to bring them out more because my front delts are a bit over developed in comparison. I am adding in extra sets for them on my back day and doing 8 sets specifically for them on shoulder day
> 
> View attachment 115271


Decent! looking strong fella!


----------



## BoomTime

grantmax89 said:


> Decent! looking strong fella!


Thanks mate.

Currently doing a show prep demo run to see how my body reacts. Got a kg or two to loose and some wate to drop but I think I will make weight without looking to flat


----------



## grantmax89

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Currently doing a show prep demo run to see how my body reacts. Got a kg or two to loose and some wate to drop but I think I will make weight without looking to flat


So far so good by the looks of it! Pics when you're done for sure! .. you done it alone out of interest or do you have a coach at all?


----------



## ohh_danielson

BoomTime said:


> I have been working on my rear delts alot lately to bring them out more because my front delts are a bit over developed in comparison. I am adding in extra sets for them on my back day and doing 8 sets specifically for them on shoulder day


Looking really well buddy. Rear delts work looks like it's paying off!!


----------



## BoomTime

grantmax89 said:


> So far so good by the looks of it! Pics when you're done for sure! .. you done it alone out of interest or do you have a coach at all?


I am working on my own at the moment. I do indeed to get a coach for the show next year though.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Yes said:


> Is that your log book? It's huge lol


Yep haha. Stays in garage. 3 workouts a page, economical or what.


----------



## grantmax89

BoomTime said:


> I am working on my own at the moment. I do indeed to get a coach for the show next year though.


Well good luck sir!


----------



## dannythinx




----------



## dannythinx

I tell my Mrs it's an a-z journey and I'm on letter e right now


----------



## FelonE1

First leg day since I done my heel in. Smashed it.


----------



## Armitage Shanks

*Celebrating Ganesha Chaturthi*


----------



## lew007

On a bit of a bulk but been eating really crappy tbh due to man flu and sleep deprivation the last few weeks. Sitting around 80kgs this week up from 74ish from cutting this summer.

Would like to thicken up with a few lbs lean tissue over winter and increase my push lifts without aggravating my shoulder injury

View attachment IMG_20150925_182211.JPG


----------



## FelonE1

lew007 said:


> On a bit of a bulk but been eating really crappy tbh due to man flu and sleep deprivation the last few weeks. Sitting around 80kgs this week up from 74ish from cutting this summer.
> 
> Would like to thicken up with a few lbs lean tissue over winter and increase my push lifts without aggravating my shoulder injury


Look good mate


----------



## lew007

Thanks mate, you too


----------



## b0t13

Lol some good pics here, also lol @felone is such a pic whore


----------



## Armitage Shanks

I have a orange hat on my head


----------



## GaryMatt

BTS93 said:


> Awaiting the 'lols' haha.
> 
> Quick progress picture this morning on my bulk.
> 
> Any care to critique my physique, other than 'its s**t'? e.g. what you think is lagging etc.
> 
> View attachment 115129


Bent over rows with bar. Flat bench. Pull ups. FOOOD!


----------



## BTS93

GaryMatt said:


> Bent over rows with bar. Flat bench. Pull ups. FOOOD!


Haha thank you matey!


----------



## FelonE1

b0t13 said:


> Lol some good pics here, also lol @felone is such a pic whore


Yeah buddy


----------



## CUZ

Me at 13st2. Lost a stone and a half upto now but i'm

going to bulk to try and gain some muscle.

Want to be lean come next June so thinking it's best to put muscle on first.


----------



## Frandeman

Im on pct 2 week

How long until i become natty??.

Wont be for long thats for sure lol


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Im on pct 2 week
> 
> How long until i become natty??.
> 
> Wont be for long thats for sure lol


2 weeks lol. Looking good mate


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> 2 weeks lol. Looking good mate


In few weeks will have bloods done...

Then ready for winter blast

feels weird no being on gear..

I like it to much lol


----------



## Frandeman

You working for the police now???


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> You working for the police now???


Lol, criminals with tattoos, how dumb can you get.


----------



## Frandeman

banzi said:


> Lol, criminals with tattoos, how dumb can you get.


Wait a moment...that im going to hide under the bed and when they gone you come and tell me Grandad


----------



## mal




----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> I'm just curious. I usually ask why people got certain tattoos that they have.


Its normally because they didnt think it through properly and then try and convince you they dont regret having them done whilst cringing inside.



mal said:


> View attachment 115339


You look like your avi


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> Wait a moment...that im going to hide under the bed and when they gone you come and tell me Grandad


If you can hide under the bed you need to go on a bulk.


----------



## RowRow

Transformation pics from a year ago to now. (First 2)



















Pics from yesterday just before my holiday: (excuse the peach)


----------



## banzi

RowRow said:


> Transformation pics from a year ago to now. (First 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from yesterday just before my holiday: (excuse the peach)


Good work mate


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> I take it you don't like them then!!!!
> 
> *I've 2*


Really?

I haven't seen them.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> You'll have people talking with replys like that :lol:
> 
> I'm just messing, was gonna say 8 from 7 different artists but thought I'd better make it more believable in case I felt like dragging the lie out :tongue:
> 
> Im not really a fan of tattoos on girls... I'll have someone pouncing on that comment now who has one!


I have just never seen a design I would like permanently on my body, then again you cant improve on perfection.


----------



## mal

banzi said:


> You look like your avi


uncanny resemblance isn't it


----------



## MrGRoberts

> View attachment 115072


 :lol:


----------



## QPRsteve13

Doing real low carbs so flat as a pancake


----------



## Sebbek

I know I should trim


----------



## MrGRoberts

> I know I should trim


wtf are them pipes in your biceps lol


----------



## lew007

Sorry @Sebbek, no fatties aloud!


----------



## Sebbek

lew007 said:


> Sorry @Sebbek, no fatties aloud!


Work in progress


----------



## The-Real-Deal

MissMartinez said:


> You'll have people talking with replys like that :lol:
> 
> I'm just messing, was gonna say 8 from 7 different artists but thought I'd better make it more believable in case I felt like dragging the lie out :tongue:
> 
> Im not really a fan of tattoos on girls... I'll have someone pouncing on that comment now who has one!


don't believe everything you read on the interwebs


----------



## skipper1987

After work Sunday selfie


----------



## BoomTime

MissMartinez said:


> you night make weight after you shave for the comp


Never going to happen!


----------



## Sebbek

skipper1987 said:


> After work Sunday selfie


Time for lean bulk than


----------



## emer

lean bastard


----------



## Afj78

Two years difference


----------



## skipper1987

Sebbek said:


> Time for lean bulk than


I sort of already was lean bulking after my cut but started a new job working away loads hardly getting in the gym so I dropped down to a cruise dose as I was adding fat diet some days was 95% spot on other days it was terrible!!! I have plenty of gear sat about ready for good old bulk just not sure when to start it with working away all the time?


----------



## Sebbek

skipper1987 said:


> I sort of already was lean bulking after my cut but started a new job working away loads hardly getting in the gym so I dropped down to a cruise dose as I was adding fat diet some days was 95% spot on other days it was terrible!!! I have plenty of gear sat about ready for good old bulk just not sure when to start it with working away all the time?


Yeah commitments m8

100 working hrs/week doesn't help


----------



## TELBOR

skipper1987 said:


> I sort of already was lean bulking after my cut but started a new job working away loads hardly getting in the gym so I dropped down to a cruise dose as I was adding fat diet some days was 95% spot on other days it was terrible!!! I have plenty of gear sat about ready for good old bulk just not sure when to start it with working away all the time?


Mate your physique has come on leaps and bounds imo, you've done well this last year


----------



## Quinn92

Bit of a shoulder pump earlier, making steady progress


----------



## skipper1987

TELBOR said:


> Mate your physique has come on leaps and bounds imo, you've done well this last year


Thanks mate it's nice to hear just wish o could commit more new baby new job and long arse hours throw in a mortgage and it's pretty full on. It's th food that's letting me down when am working away all week only so much food I can prep and take with me as we never have fridge in the digs we stay in.


----------



## skipper1987

Sebbek said:


> Yeah commitments m8
> 
> 100 working hrs/week doesn't help


Tell me about it puts bread on the table I suppose.


----------



## QPRsteve13

Hard one to post as I don't notice anything positive

4 weeks apart, last week I been on real low carbs


----------



## banzi

QPRsteve13 said:


> Hard one to post as I don't notice anything positive
> 
> 4 weeks apart, last week I been on real low carbs


hair has gone from abs to head?

Thats a positive isnt it?

Jokes aside if you have been low carbs its likely you are flat, put some carbs in and take another photo tomorrow.


----------



## QPRsteve13

banzi said:


> hair has gone from abs to head?
> 
> Thats a positive isnt it?


Haha yeah guess so cheers @banzi


----------



## banzi

QPRsteve13 said:


> Haha yeah guess so cheers @banzi


see my addition above mate


----------



## QPRsteve13

banzi said:


> see my addition above mate


Yeah I think you could be right, was due a refeed Saturday so I'll see where I'm at Sunday, just a bit of a kick in the c**t seeing the pics side by side


----------



## banzi

QPRsteve13 said:


> Yeah I think you could be right, was due a refeed Saturday so I'll see where I'm at Sunday, just a bit of a kick in the c**t seeing the pics side by side


dont get down about it mate, see how you look after a refeed and then reassess.


----------



## skipper1987

3 hour into a 12 hour shift the life of a welder-steel erector!!


----------



## FelonE1

Dem dere toilet gainz


----------



## Sebbek

skipper1987 said:


> 3 hour into a 12 hour shift the life of a welder-steel erector!!


Hahaha

You remind me one russian fela from YouTube


----------



## skipper1987

Sebbek said:


> Hahaha
> 
> You remind me one russian fela from YouTube


Not seen it il have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Sebbek

skipper1987 said:


> Not seen it il have a look tomorrow.


----------



## QPRsteve13

Morning after a higher carb day, can see more pleasing results. @banzi was right! Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1

QPRsteve13 said:


> Morning after a higher carb day, can see more pleasing results. @banzi was right! Cheers mate


Banzi knows his stuff.

Looking good mate


----------



## QPRsteve13

FelonE said:


> Banzi knows his stuff.
> 
> Looking good mate


Cheers @FelonE mate appreciate it, yeah @banzi is a knowledgable guy!


----------



## b0t13

QPRsteve13 said:


> Cheers @FelonE mate appreciate it, yeah @banzi is a knowledgable guy!


Jesus don't tell banzi, his head is already too big


----------



## Jordan08

> Jesus don't tell banzi, his head is already too big


He won't give a fcuk anyway whether you acknowledge his knowledge or not..lol


----------



## BoomTime

The difference of 5 years.

From 9 stone to 14 stone 13 % (Cutting in prep now)


----------



## noongains

> The difference of 5 years.
> 
> From 9 stone to 14 stone 13 % (Cutting in prep now)


How much of that 14 stone is the weight of your bicep vein?


----------



## banzi

b0t13 said:


> Jesus don't tell banzi, his head is already too big


Im a humble guy in real life.


----------



## BoomTime

noongains said:


> How much of that 14 stone is the weight of your bicep vein?


14.5!


----------



## p.cullen

I didnt fancy using dumbells tonight anyways kid cheers :gun_bandana:


----------



## Verno

noongains said:


> How much of that 14 stone is the weight of your bicep vein?





BoomTime said:


> 14.5!


14lb beard though!!



p.cullen said:


> I didnt fancy using dumbells tonight anyways kid cheers :gun_bandana:


Is that shaker doing supersets?


----------



## p.cullen

Verno said:


> 14lb beard though!!
> 
> Is that shaker doing supersets?


that shaker done more work than the 2 young lads who decided to decorate the floor with DBs


----------



## Plate

p.cullen said:


> that shaker done more work than the 2 young lads who decided to decorate the floor with DBs


started seeing this happening in my gym except they do it right in front of the rack so you can't use anything.. It's just daft!


----------



## p.cullen

Plate said:


> started seeing this happening in my gym except they do it right in front of the rack so you can't use anything.. It's just daft!


that hand you can see on the left is the guys that were using the DBs, who are sitting in the SQUAT RACK on a bench. you couldnt write this sh*t.


----------



## superpube

p.cullen said:


> that hand you can see on the left is the guys that were using the DBs, who are sitting in the SQUAT RACK on a bench. you couldnt write this sh*t.


tactical fart bomb the twats.


----------



## ashleyp

dropped a few more lbs and waist is slowly starting to tighten up. this is relatively lean for me but thats because i see things like this and can't resist eating. also I'm aware my chest is my weakest body part. i tore the labrum in my left shoulder and was unable to train chest effectively for around 8-12 months but on the road to recovery now and looking forward to really focusing on bringing it up over the next year.


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## Bgpine

Recent update for me, bulking after a summer cut, not pretty but some size being added.


----------



## TommyBananas

From the holiday innit fammmmmmm


----------



## Snake

TommyBananas said:


> From the holiday innit fammmmmmm


That whale in the bottom pic looks too close to the shore, hope it didn't get beached...


----------



## TommyBananas

Snake said:


> That whale in the bottom pic looks too close to the shore, hope it didn't get beached...


----------



## skipper1987

Local boozer after workrandom dog sat with me selfie was not running tren so luckily did not take the little b1tch home Lolz


----------



## ellisrimmer

> From the holiday innit fammmmmmm


Who is the doll?


----------



## TommyBananas

ellisrimmer said:


> Who is the doll?


friends gf


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> friends gf


Gooseberry


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> Gooseberry


ur mums a gooseberry


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> ur mums a gooseberry


that doesnt make sense.


----------



## TommyBananas

banzi said:


> that doesnt make sense.


bloody arsehole!


----------



## banzi

TommyBananas said:


> bloody arsehole!


you should have used lube.


----------



## Robbie

Post leg day this morning


----------



## Omen669

Wrong thread


----------



## BoomTime

Leg progress,

View attachment 115957


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## p.cullen

DLTBB said:


>


I was gonna post a picture there of my arm pipes bulging after moving some office furniture but after seeing this picture i think i will give it a miss :lol: :whistling:


----------



## b0t13

DLTBB said:


>


Lol I thought u was ripped in the last pic u posted, this is just crazy!


----------



## Fluke82

DLTBB said:


>


current drug regime and diet (cals etc)?


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> current drug regime and diet (cals etc)?


Why would what hes taking or doing food wise have any bearing on your development?

Work out what works for you, there are no secrets, nothing he is going to reveal will transform your physique and make you look like him.

Awesome work again @DLTBB


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> Why would what hes taking or doing food wise have any bearing on your development?
> 
> Work out what works for you, there are no secrets, nothing he is going to reveal will transform your physique and make you look like him.
> 
> Awesome work again @DLTBB


Why would my questions imply that I would put his answers (or anything he said) to myself. Was just curios.

Stop jumping the gun like an excited little pup will you


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> Why would my questions imply that I would put his answers (or anything he said) to myself. Was just curios.
> 
> Stop jumping the gun like an excited little pup will you


You either want to know so you can try it yourself or either put his achievements down to his drug use so that you can feel better about yourself for under achieving.


----------



## b0t13

banzi said:


> You either want to know so you can try it yourself or either put his achievements down to his drug use so that you can feel better about yourself for under achieving.


Tbh I'm natty, so if I ever wanted that look it would be a valid question to ask what gear he's using as it isn't achievable otherwise, why do 3-4 cycles to find what works when you can ask someone Whois done it and try that to put you on the right path?

I think the guys question is valid tbh, but I get why you jumped on him because loads of people to come to daft conclusions sometimes


----------



## FelonE1

b0t13 said:


> Tbh I'm natty, so if I ever wanted that look it would be a valid question to ask what gear he's using as it isn't achievable otherwise, why do 3-4 cycles to find what works when you can ask someone Whois done it and try that to put you on the right path?
> 
> I think the guys question is valid tbh, but I get why you jumped on him because loads of people to come to daft conclusions sometimes


But his drug protocol wouldn't necessarily make you look like him


----------



## banzi

b0t13 said:


> *Tbh I'm natty, so if I ever wanted that look it would be a valid question to ask what gear he's using as it isn't achievable otherwise*, why do 3-4 cycles to find what works when you can ask someone Whois done it and try that to put you on the right path?
> 
> I think the guys question is valid tbh, but I get why you jumped on him because loads of people to come to daft conclusions sometimes


Couldnt you just ask if hes natty as opposed to what hes using?

What works for him likely wont work for you, some people use very little and get great results whilst some take multiple grams and LLS.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> You either want to know so you can try it yourself or either put his achievements down to his drug use so that you can feel better about yourself for under achieving.


Lol no I was just curios as to his drug history and diet to get that lean (a very high level)

Are you retarded


----------



## DLTBB

375mg Sust, 525mg Tren


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> Lol no I was just curios as to his drug history and diet to get that lean (a very high level)
> 
> Are you retarded


it was his diet that got him that lean not his drug history.

And its me thats retarded?


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> 375mg Sust, 525mg Tren


he will now attribute your success to drugs, and he will likely think you are lying about your dosage as well.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> it was his diet that got him that lean not his drug history.
> 
> And its me thats retarded?


Obviously but what do you think helped him keep all his muscle mass and be that vascular when that lean?

Is it diet that gets competitive BB that lean (by lean I mean the whole physique).

Yes it is you because all you do is try and be a wind-up merchant on this forum, do you have a day job? (assume you still do not work in the bakery right?  . That requires much intelligence)



DLTBB said:


> 375mg Sust, 525mg Tren


Cool man, even more impressed now :thumb: . Ideal physique (that I have actually seen a normal guy obtain)


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> Obviously but what do you think helped him keep all his muscle mass and be that vascular when that lean?
> 
> Is it diet that gets competitive BB that lean (by lean I mean the whole physique).
> 
> Yes it is you because all you do is try and be a wind-up merchant on this forum, do you have a day job? (assume you still do not work in the bakery right?  . That requires much intelligence)


it is diet that gets bodybuilders lean of course it is, if you eat excess cals you wont get ripped regardless of how many drugs you take.

Glad to see you are studying my posts , I dont work at the bakery anymore.

Way too highbrow for me.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> *it is diet that gets bodybuilders lean of course it is, if you eat excess cals you wont get ripped regardless of how many drugs you tak*e.
> 
> Glad to see you are studying my posts , I dont work at the bakery anymore.
> 
> Way too highbrow for me.


When did I say the contrary?

Haha indeed indeed :whistling:


----------



## b0t13

banzi said:


> he will now attribute your success to drugs, and he will likely think you are lying about your dosage as well.


Tbh a lot of that look is down to the gear, if I dieted down or ate exactly the same I wouldn't have that dry hard look with the vascularity in a millions years, but then again I'm presuming a similar look can be achieved on different cycles/compounds so asking what gear/dose does become less relevant if someone isn't natty already


----------



## DLTBB

I'd say that the look has a lot to do with diet, I've ran both compounds (even at higher dosages) in the past but not looked like I do right now because I haven't been sub 8%


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> When did I say the contrary?
> 
> Haha indeed indeed :whistling:


You wrote

Is it diet that gets competitive BB that lean (by lean I mean the whole physique).

That indicated you weren't actually sure.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> You wrote
> 
> Is it diet that gets competitive BB that lean (by lean I mean the whole physique).
> 
> That indicated you weren't actually sure.


You knew what I meant.


----------



## p.cullen

@banzi @dragon drugs or no drugs the guy is in amazing shape. Diet is the key to getting in that shape. Personally i think that look is achievable natty if you work extremely hard and get your diet to a tee. But i think that is the best anyone natty could ever achieve to look. (in my opinion)


----------



## banzi

p.cullen said:


> @banzi @dragon drugs or no drugs the guy is in amazing shape. Diet is the key to getting in that shape. Personally i think that look is achievable natty if you work extremely hard and get your diet to a tee. But i think that is the best anyone natty could ever achieve to look. (in my opinion)


No doubt he's in amazing shape, as for getting that natty, I think you are looking at a very very small % of people.

Its a totally unrealistic expectation for almost everyone.

I just think he should be commended for getting in that shape without people either stupidly wanting to do what he does to achieve it or try and put his results down to drugs.


----------



## Sebbek

JNape25 said:


> 100% natty below. Currently 2 months into first cycle will post photo at end of cycle - (although not amused at gains/lack of so far)
> 
> Quite s**t actually compared to most on here. But sure only started training a few weeks ago........


Keep your head up

You will get there

Ain't s**t ether


----------



## p.cullen

banzi said:


> No doubt he's in amazing shape, as for getting that natty, I think you are looking at a very very small % of people.
> 
> Its a totally unrealistic expectation for almost everyone.
> 
> I just think he should be commended for getting in that shape without people either stupidly wanting to do what he does to achieve it or try and put his results down to drugs.


Without doubt he deserves all the praise that comes his way for getting into that shape it takes extreme dedication and a sh*t load of hard work to get to where he is whether on gear or not.

Most people on this forum are on gear and wont even come close to how good he looks lol

But i stick by what i said i think it is a look you can achieve natty if you really work your balls off and get your diet 100% on top off.


----------



## superpube

JNape25 said:


> 100% natty below. Currently 2 months into first cycle will post photo at end of cycle - (although not amused at gains/lack of so far)
> 
> Quite s**t actually compared to most on here. But sure only started training a few weeks ago........
> 
> View attachment 115997


what do you weigh mate?


----------



## banzi

p.cullen said:


> Without doubt he deserves all the praise that comes his way for getting into that shape it takes extreme dedication and a sh*t load of hard work to get to where he is whether on gear or not.
> 
> Most people on this forum are on gear and wont even come close to how good he looks lol
> 
> *But i stick by what i said i think it is a look you can achieve natty if you really work your balls off and get your diet 100% on top off.*


I agree with you, it just wont happen for 99.9999% of the population, as such its an unrealistic expectation.


----------



## p.cullen

banzi said:


> I agree with you, it just wont happen for 99.9999% of the population, as such its an unrealistic expectation.


lol well i hope im the 0.0001% that does it :lol:


----------



## superpube

JNape25 said:


> for holiday vanity mate. :thumb
> 
> Only reason I finally decided to try some magic beans. (or needles in this case)


Looking good though mate. Id be happy with that body.

(**** mode = full)


----------



## banzi

JNape25 said:


> Macro split is 50% protein, 25% carbs and 25% fat. Calorie intake is between 2,700 - 3,000 a day (as I said above only tracking them, haven't adjusted them yet). I have gained some strength over the past few months what I really should have said is, I believed I would have gained more due to first cycle. BUT, strength gains not really a concern its more for getting ripped (therefore explaining a reduction in carbs whilst on gear(
> 
> Last year I did this natty but whilst getting more defined I simply lost too much muscle and strength for my liking so I chose to try a light first cycle to do the same sort of cut but either maintain muscle (what muscle I know!) or even gain a bit. Suppose can't complain as that is what is happening to a very small and slow extent.
> 
> *Appreciate any/all advice mate.* Can take a dig too as long as it involves you and me alone in a dark room.


check out his avi.....


----------



## b0t13

> check out his avi.....


haha we need a game show for you two 

the chimp Vs the whale or something,

although i have to agree that tommy has lost some cred about his methods looking 'out of shape', as i personally looks better, as a natty eating 'flexible' ..


----------



## superpube

JNape25 said:


> Personally I wouldn't say out of shape. Just not ripped. Some guys train for vanity, others for ego. I was ego, now vanity.
> 
> Ultimately a girl doesn't care whether you can bench 100kg or 200kg, she just cares how good you look topless so unless you compete in powerlifting (which I don't) I no longer have the motivation to try and out lift everyone.
> 
> Even though some will likely come on and flame for "training to impress a girl".
> 
> On a lighter note me and ‌@superpube are having a naked pose off later. Anyone is welcome to come and watch masturbate....


Hurry up mate im cold


----------



## FelonE1

Ain't no mountain high enough. ....


----------



## banzi

JNape25 said:


> Personally I wouldn't say out of shape. Just not ripped. Some guys train for vanity, others for ego. I was ego, now vanity.
> 
> Ultimately a girl doesn't care whether you can bench 100kg or 200kg, she just cares how good you look topless so unless you compete in powerlifting (which I don't) I no longer have the motivation to try and out lift everyone.
> 
> *Even though some will likely come on and flame for "training to impress a girl".*
> 
> On a lighter note me and ‌@superpube are having a naked pose off later. Anyone is welcome to come and watch masturbate....


as opposed to training for a plastic trophy?

I know who's the dumbest.


----------



## superpube

FelonE said:


> Ain't no mountain high enough. ....


Is this the first photo ever of you with a top on?


----------



## FelonE1

superpube said:


> Is this the first photo ever of you with a top on?


Lol I'm bulking so won't see many topless pics tbh

Although......


----------



## superpube

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm bulking so won't see many topless pics tbh
> 
> Although......


f**k sakes lol


----------



## FelonE1

superpube said:


> f**k sakes lol


----------



## Gary29

JNape25 said:


> eh? plastic trophy chasers?


He's agreeing with you, just go with it.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Random pic took today during push workout, seem to be leaning up slightly which is good :thumb: .


----------



## 1manarmy

Myself and my training partners



And myself on shoulder day


----------



## FelonE1

Me and my training partner Jiinx getting it in


----------



## Sebbek

FelonE said:


> Me and my training partner Jiinx getting it in


Hahahaha


----------



## Quinn92

Getting thicker, chest still looks like titties though


----------



## Benchbum

Five months progress.

Also.

Ass Gains


----------



## Robbie

Post back workout from yesterday


----------



## Verno

Benchbum said:


> Five months progress.
> 
> Also.
> 
> Ass Gains


Banging calves mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Benchbum

Verno said:


> Banging calves mate! :thumbup1:


Cheers dude...

Can't wait to see them lean in may


----------



## Verno

Benchbum said:


> Can't wait to see them lean in may


Yeah wtf you playing at.....sort ya s**t out


----------



## FelonE1

206lbs this morning. Bulking is going ok. Looking a bit softer but it's ok.


----------



## Chelsea

I'll throw my hat in the ring now I'm leaner:


----------



## QPRsteve13

Chelsea said:


> I'll throw my hat in the ring now I'm leaner:


Absolute beast


----------



## p.cullen

A couple of pics i took this morning to add to my journal


----------



## rd88

few recent one's


----------



## Adz

Progress pic


----------



## DLTBB

Couple of new pics from this week! Apologies about the stupid mirrored effect on the second picture.


----------



## rd88




----------



## glennon

looking at all these pictures I'm embarrassed to put something up...

I'll come back in March thanks!


----------



## glennon

@Chelsea beast!


----------



## DLTBB

So yeah I basically binge ate for the last two days on approximately 5500 calories per day, high Sodium too because I had a couple of takeaways. So when I was working out today I felt much fuller in the chest, shoulders and arms but didn't have anywhere near as many cuts, lines in the stomach etc.


----------



## Sebbek

DLTBB said:


> So yeah I basically binge ate for the last two days on approximately 5500 calories per day, high Sodium too because I had a couple of takeaways. So when I was working out today I felt much fuller in the chest, shoulders and arms but didn't have anywhere near as many cuts, lines in the stomach etc.


Solid 

What's your weight atm ?


----------



## Test-e

Lost a lot of definition, but as expected, wasn't pumped either so I guess that's why I look bloody small.


----------



## p.cullen

Test-e said:


> View attachment 116515
> 
> 
> Lost a lot of definition, but as expected, wasn't pumped either so I guess that's why I look bloody small.


Im dying to get to the stage where i can see the veins in the lower part of my stomach


----------



## AestheticManlet

Damn some insane physiques, makes me feel like I've been lifting for a month or something haha.


----------



## JNape25

Ross1991 said:


> Damn some hot pics, makes me feel all hot and bothered haha.


----------



## Jordan08

> Couple of new pics from this week! Apologies about the stupid mirrored effect on the second picture.


Definitely, one of the best physique on UKM IMO.


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## DLTBB

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Definitely, one of the best physique on UKM IMO.


Thanks fella!


----------



## Test-e

p.cullen said:


> Im dying to get to the stage where i can see the veins in the lower part of my stomach


what's your condition like now?

Was looking a bit fuller last night after some cardio


----------



## p.cullen

Ive posted a few pictures at the top of the page, they were taken the beginning of the week. Need to drop a little bit more bodyfat before i start seeing them!


----------



## glennon

feel inferior to about 99% of users on this forum but I'll get there. I'm not where I need to be, but thank God, I'm not where I used to be!


----------



## Jordan08

> looking at all these pictures I'm embarrassed to put something up
> 
> I'll come back in March thanks!


Ditto..lol


----------



## Hoddsy

Been off cycle about 4 months now with a crap diet, no calorie counting. . Lost a lot of definition since I got in shape for my holiday. New cycle this month I think


----------



## glennon

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Ditto..lol


managed to put one up today


----------



## Jordan08

> managed to put one up today


I hope to put my best in February :thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Skye666

I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:

Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## p.cullen

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:


very impressive :wub:


----------



## Skye666

p.cullen said:


> very impressive :wub:


thanks...legs are stubborn I just can't get them there...but oh well



Bignath4607 said:


> not bad for a dude :tongue:


yep....the truth is out


----------



## IGotTekkers

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


fancey lunch this week skye?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


Awsome, when can we get married?


----------



## Skye666

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Awsome, when can we get married?


don't fancy marriage ...but I do like jewelry :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

IGotTekkers said:


> fancey lunch this week skye?


awww tekkers too kind....whose paying according to u ..u don't have a pot to piss in? I'm not eating a bag of manly crisp on ramsgate seafront!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

> don't fancy marriage ...but I do like jewelry :thumb:


I am popping to the Jewlers now, i have been saving this £5 for a special occasion.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Skye666 said:


> awww tekkers too kind....whose paying according to u ..u don't have a pot to piss in? I'm not eating a bag of manly crisp on ramsgate seafront!


iv got a few coins coming my way this week  what do you fancy?


----------



## Skye666

IGotTekkers said:


> iv got a few coins coming my way this week  what do you fancy?


I'm dieting so can only be chicken


----------



## Jordan08

> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


Impressive. Nice nails too


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:


Looking great......cheeky


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


pic 1 wouldn't be able to handle the full length, pic 2 would be fine.

good work tho


----------



## Omen669

Great conditioning made Skyee. Well done. Just need a final push now, to lean out your thighs and glutes to show off all your hard work.


----------



## BoomTime

My legs after leg day number day during an epic cheat day of 8k calories

View attachment 116620


----------



## glennon

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


not bad not bad!


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:


No bad for a granny


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> Great conditioning made Skyee. Well done. Just need a final push now, to lean out your thighs and glutes to show off all your hard work.


why thank you kind sir


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> pic 1 wouldn't be able to handle the full length, pic 2 would be fine.
> 
> good work tho


lol ...oh please.....wot ever !



Frandeman said:


> No bad for a granny


I am a nanny not a granny sounds old and smelly....

ps....what will u look like at 50?


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> lol ...oh please.....wot ever !I am a nanny not a granny sounds old and smelly....
> 
> ps....what will u look like at 50?


I would be lucky if I made 50...

But I'm not bad for 40 lol


----------



## Vincey

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


If my mrs looks like that at 50 I definitely won't be trading her in for a younger model :tongue:


----------



## glennon

Skye666 said:


> lol ...oh please.....wot ever !
> 
> I am a nanny not a granny sounds old and smelly....
> 
> ps....what will u look like at 50?


your 50?!?!?!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Skye666 said:


> lol ...oh please.....wot ever !
> 
> I am a nanny not a granny sounds old and smelly....
> 
> ps....what will u look like at 50?


Regardess of age - you look amazing, but your age does make it that more impressive. Good job, ma'am


----------



## cris

@Skye666

first pic looks like you need to shave your legs

second pic "Now do you grab that ass,or do you just smack it?" :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

glennon said:


> your 50?!?!?!


yes I was 50 in August...I have a face like a bag of welks tho


----------



## Skye666

cris said:


> @Skye666
> 
> first pic looks like you need to shave your legs
> 
> second pic "Now do you grab that ass,or do you just smack it?" :thumb:


Stop zooming in then!

U couldnt do either I wouldn't appreciate ...so it would be wasted on me.


----------



## Skye666

Frandeman said:


> I would be lucky if I made 50...
> 
> But I'm not bad for 40 lol


true u look good for 40 but ow much gear is that ?


----------



## babyarm

Skye666 said:


> yes I was 50 in August...I have a face like a bag of welks tho


Let us be the judge of that post a pic up


----------



## Heavyassweights

babyarm said:


> Let us be the judge of that post a pic up


@Skye666 has no bottle mate


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 has no bottle mate


listen u...if u think I'm gonna jump and slam myself on that tiny fishing hook of urs...nope. Nice try tho :thumb:


----------



## gearchange

I think as long as you don't let your tits sag 50 is a great age to be.


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> true u look good for 40 but ow much gear is that ?


What about hard work? Lol   

Gear just keep me going


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> Good lord Sky you look amazing


----------



## Gary29

gearchange said:


> I think as long as you don't let your tits sag 50 is a great age to be.


Bonzo is only human, he tries his best.

You're looking great @Skye666


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> yes I was 50 in August...I have a face like a bag of welks tho


I can verify this is true


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> I think as long as you don't let your tits sag 50 is a great age to be.


oh I sorted that years ago...plastic ...Ching.



Frandeman said:


> What about hard work? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gear just keep me going


hmmm...but it does give u a helping hand ...I'm au naturel


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> I can verify this is true


lol..oh yh ...damn


----------



## Skye666

Gary29 said:


> Bonzo is only human, he tries his best.
> 
> You're looking great @Skye666


thanks gary

aww I gotta stick up for bonzo tho ( even tho I can't stand the guy) he looks good for 50 ..


----------



## anaboliclove

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


them legs :wub:


----------



## DC1

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


very impressive. Look great for 50!


----------



## glennon

Skye666 said:


> yes I was 50 in August...I have a face like a bag of welks tho


you dont look at the mantle piece when your poking the fire


----------



## RepsForJesus

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


A woman half your age would be more than proud of that conditioning! Fair play!

:wub:


----------



## Skye666

glennon said:


> you dont look at the mantle piece when your poking the fire


hmm only if ur male ...girls love a nice mantle piece


----------



## jjab

Skye666 said:


> don't fancy marriage ...but I do like jewelry :thumb:
> 
> pearl necklace ??


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Credit where it's due @Skye666 you look awesome.
> 
> Whats your calorie intake and diet like out of interest?


thank u Hun kind of to say so.

If I'm honest I don't count calories I sort of tried in the beginning but it's too boring..I'm not really a massive competitor or anything so not looking to be exact with diet to get ripped. I'm just playing really seeing what I can do with my body irrespective of placing. Iv tried alsorts including the chicken broccoli rice 6 x a day urghhhhh made me sick....Iv just been clean and often so eating more than I would generally but not an ounce of crap sticking to foods I can eat ..so,I'd say it's more on the flexible side I'm crap with fish and meat though so it's been mainly quorn eggs and tuna ( the only type of fish I can do) as my best friends lol..plenty of veggies and I can't let to of the oats for breakfast!! I do a shake here and there.

Iv hammered the cardio this time last time I got tied up in all the if u do too much loose muscle drama ,so this time I wanted to see if that's true being older my metabolism is on it's ass just dosnt fire up at all no matter what and this time around iv noticed a difference so for me more cardio has helped. I don't think one size fits all which is why I refuse to do the stereotypical diet I know my body dosnt work well with carbs so I don't do a lot ..it's all trial,and error though with what works best for each individual. ...sorry I waffled!!


----------



## Skye666

god no..pearls are unlucky u know....as an extra bit of advice they are also a choking hazard


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> not at all! I actually agree with the cardio part, helps massively. I think men can get away without but women if they are going to get really lean need it.
> 
> whatever you're doing keep at it, you really do look great :thumb


I agree...a pt in my gym told a female that her diet didn't need to be any different to that of a guy wanting the same outcome...iv also seen a mod on here say similar....I'm not convinced that's totally true.


----------



## jjab

Skye666 said:


> god no..pearls are unlucky u know....as an extra bit of advice they are also a choking hazard


all joking about... Looking good mate


----------



## ripped45

looking good skye....glutes are looking yummy


----------



## glennon

Skye666 said:


> hmm only if ur male ...girls love a nice mantle piece


and im sure youd love my piece!


----------



## Skye666

glennon said:


> and im sure youd love my piece!


aww bless..but I'm not sure I would


----------



## Test-e

When you feel swole from spooning oats down your throat like it's a bloody cock.


----------



## rd88




----------



## dan23

rd88 said:


>


Anfield Kop end??


----------



## rd88

dan23 said:


> Anfield Kop end??


yep, for Klopp's first home game


----------



## BoomTime

@Chelsea Check out the Masteron induced leg gains 

View attachment 116826


----------



## ripped45

BoomTime said:


> @Chelsea Check out the Masteron induced leg gains
> 
> View attachment 116826


fuk


----------



## ripped45




----------



## BoomTime

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 116837


You've put mine to shame mate lol. What are you running?


----------



## FelonE1

10days in to my bulk. 215lbs.

Abs clinging on for dear life haha


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Hoddsy

FelonE said:


>


nice job mate. Wish I had some before pics of myself. Really emphasises the progress


----------



## Hoddsy

Week 1 of my new cycle. Bit of chest day 

Feel really positive about this cycle. New training style. Let's hope it pays off.


----------



## 1manarmy

i got a transformation photo from prep...left photo was 14.6 stone right photo 14 stone on the nose.. i was assisted and it was a 20 week prep


----------



## skipper1987

1manarmy said:


> i got a transformation photo from prep...left photo was 14.6 stone right photo 14 stone on the nose.. i was assisted and it was a 20 week prep


That's crazy!!! 4lbs difference!!


----------



## barksie

first photo is fat me in april 2014 ( looked like the penguin) , the black vest photo in feb 2015 at 12 stone,

was a fat 14 1/2 stone in may 2014 with 38 inch waist size, went down to 11 1/2 stone in august 2014 with 32 inch waist size,

now im at 12 1/2 stone ( 79 kilo) with 32 inch waist size , im a massive 5 feet 5 inch tall  , and a young 58 years old.

still very much a work in progress





here's one from august 2015


----------



## Plate

barksie said:


> first photo is fat me in april 2014 ( looked like the penguin) , the black vest photo in feb 2015 at 12 stone,
> 
> was a fat 14 1/2 stone in may 2014 with 38 inch waist size, went down to 11 1/2 stone in august 2014 with 32 inch waist size,
> 
> now im at 12 1/2 stone ( 79 kilo) with 32 inch waist size , im a massive 5 feet 5 inch tall  , and a young 58 years old.
> 
> still very much a work in progress


great work mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## scouser85

Hoddsy said:


> nice job mate. Wish I had some before pics of myself. Really emphasises the progress


dont mean this in a funny way but were you ill in first pic or just skinny

great transformation tho mate hats off


----------



## barksie

> great work mate! :thumbup1:


cheers plate mean alot, as i see myself as still looking the same ( is there a medical term for that) so when i see myself in mirror i still see the penguin


----------



## FelonE1

scouser85 said:


> dont mean this in a funny way but were you ill in first pic or just skinny
> 
> great transformation tho mate hats off


How rude lol not srs just very skinny mate,always been very skinny


----------



## barksie

think felone looks good ,


----------



## barksie

> How rude lol not srs just very skinny mate,always been very skinny


think felone looks good, i will be pleased with that in a year from now


----------



## Plate

barksie said:


> cheers plate mean alot, as i see myself as still looking the same ( is there a medical term for that) so when i see myself in mirror i still see the penguin


body dismorphia is it? I don't know mate but can defo see the difference, and the scales don't lie, Done a good job mate


----------



## FelonE1

barksie said:


> think felone looks good, i will be pleased with that in a year from now


Cheers mate,you'll do it easy


----------



## Test-e

1manarmy said:


> i got a transformation photo from prep...left photo was 14.6 stone right photo 14 stone on the nose.. i was assisted and it was a 20 week prep





barksie said:


> first photo is fat me in april 2014 ( looked like the penguin) , the black vest photo in feb 2015 at 12 stone,
> 
> was a fat 14 1/2 stone in may 2014 with 38 inch waist size, went down to 11 1/2 stone in august 2014 with 32 inch waist size,
> 
> now im at 12 1/2 stone ( 79 kilo) with 32 inch waist size , im a massive 5 feet 5 inch tall  , and a young 58 years old.
> 
> still very much a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one from august 2015





FelonE said:


>


impressive lads. :thumbup1:

Love the diversity of ages & people on this forum.


----------



## RUDESTEW

glennon said:


> looking at all these pictures I'm embarrassed to put something up...
> 
> I'll come back in March thanks!


me too but march 2020, good work guys


----------



## AestheticManlet

> Random pic took today during push workout, seem to be leaning up slightly which is good :thumb: .


^ Was about a month ago, little into my bulk now.

Took this 4 days ago. I'll get there lads! :thumb:


----------



## barksie

> ^ Was about a month ago, little into my bulk now.
> 
> Took this 4 days ago. I'll get there lads! :thumb:


good job m8,


----------



## babyarm

barksie said:


> first photo is fat me in april 2014 ( looked like the penguin) , the black vest photo in feb 2015 at 12 stone,
> 
> was a fat 14 1/2 stone in may 2014 with 38 inch waist size, went down to 11 1/2 stone in august 2014 with 32 inch waist size,
> 
> now im at 12 1/2 stone ( 79 kilo) with 32 inch waist size , im a massive 5 feet 5 inch tall  , and a young 58 years old.
> 
> still very much a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one from august 2015


Very good progress there bud well done


----------



## barksie

> Very good progress there bud well done


cheers babyarm !


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


>


great nick as always.


----------



## zyphy

DLTBB said:


>


looking good fella, how long you got left on your cut?


----------



## DLTBB

zyphy said:


> looking good fella, how long you got left on your cut?


Cheers fella. I'm gonna cut until around the 15th or 20th of December so just over 4 weeks, hopefully I can get as lean as I want to be by then. Then I'm gonna take a break from pinning over Christmas and then do a proper bulk from early January onward with Test/Tren/Dbol and follow a proper strength program! :thumbup1:


----------



## tidyboythfc

striations deluxe!!!!! very nice


----------



## tidyboythfc

DLTBB said:


>


striations deluxe!!!!! very nice


----------



## glennon

[IMG alt="image.jpg"]https://www.uk...38222876a1ffb5165022cc5334b54ff2060d666[/IMG]


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

No natty brahs in sight, feelsbadman


----------



## banzi

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> No natty brahs in sight, feelsbadman


feel free to post your pic and end the drought


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

banzi said:


> feel free to post your pic and end the drought


Nah I'm good bro. Don't mind me, just a natty wuss complaining.


----------



## bruins

Guys I know it might sound off but what does pr stand for


----------



## zyphy

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> No natty brahs in sight, feelsbadman


ibby's still on here, I think @Yes


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## p.cullen

DLTBB said:


>


stop that :wub: tremendous shape bro


----------



## zyphy

DLTBB said:


>


shredded brah


----------



## tidyboythfc

DLTBB said:


>


DLTBB is the man!!!


----------



## FelonE1

17 days in to my bulk. 221lbs


----------



## Test-e

some of you lads shame me

View attachment 117171


----------



## nWo

Where on earth is @Kristina these days anyway?


----------



## Test-e

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Where on earth is @Kristina these days anyway?


nor replying to my sexual advances ; (.


----------



## DLTBB

Was looking through old pics and realised that I'm filling T's a bit better now.


----------



## AgoSte

Test-e said:


> some of you lads shame me
> 
> View attachment 117171


how much you weigh now mate? I bet you're over 120kg


----------



## Test-e

@Dark sim post up your new photos, I've a role of tissues and 15 minutes to kill.


----------



## Test-e

AgoSte said:


> how much you weigh now mate? I bet you're over 120kg


haha not a chance, little over 111kg this morning, been really piling on fat. Abs are melting and so are my ribs.

Decided on bulking till I can bench 180kg 5x5, just under 25 off.

Edit; if I hit that too easily we'll see what happens


----------



## AgoSte

Test-e said:


> haha not a chance, little over 111kg this morning, been really piling on fat. Abs are melting and so are my ribs.
> 
> Decided on bulking till I can bench 180kg 5x5, just under 25 off.


yeah I meant over 110kg... Don't know why I said 120...

Anyway I can already do that... If you count also the bench weight and my weight


----------



## Dark sim

Test-e said:


> @Dark sim post up your new photos, I've a role of tissues and 15 minutes to kill.


If it takes that long then either you've got a problem or my pics aren't all that?

This is all I've got for you, enjoy -


----------



## banzi




----------



## banzi




----------



## Test-e

Dark sim said:


> If it takes that long then either you've got a problem or my pics aren't all that?
> 
> This is all I've got for you, enjoy -
> 
> View attachment 117174


who said I was going once?

That's why I need the whole roll.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> View attachment 117176


Very appropriate


----------



## Dark sim

Test-e said:


> who said I was going once?
> 
> That's why I need the whole roll.


FFS lol


----------



## rd88




----------



## ripped45

DLTBB said:


>


great physique man, well balanced


----------



## Plate

Nearly squeezed out a pebble trying to get that top ab out..


----------



## Adz

DLTBB said:


> Was looking through old pics and realised that I'm filling T's a bit better now.


How long between the pics?

Amazing work


----------



## A1243R

rd88 said:


>


Looking big fella


----------



## Hoddsy

Bit of back day. Feel tiny compare to some of you lads. Great inspiration tho


----------



## Heavyassweights

Plate said:


> Nearly squeezed out a pebble trying to get that top ab out..
> 
> View attachment 117196


good base mate, just think what you will look like when you start lifting

x


----------



## Plate

Heavyassweights said:


> good base mate, just think what you will look like when you start lifting
> 
> x


yeh but I don't take creatine, thats cheating!


----------



## superpube

Plate said:


> Nearly squeezed out a pebble trying to get that top ab out..
> 
> View attachment 117196


I know the feeling dude, any time I'm constipated I attempt to find some abs and soon enough.. I am no longer constipated


----------



## Plate

superpube said:


> I know the feeling dude, any time I'm constipated I attempt to find some abs and soon enough.. I am no longer constipated


i know mate, pair of ck's destroyed... Ab kinda visible... Totally worth it!

You can see all yours anyway ya knob!


----------



## superpube

Plate said:


> i know mate, pair of ck's destroyed... Ab kinda visible... Totally worth it!
> 
> You can see all yours anyway ya knob!


you look lush babe x

And do you know how hard i had to tense to make that photo? I was late for work cleaning up afterwards


----------



## p.cullen

rd88 said:


>


you my friend are an absolute monster :thumb:


----------



## Robbie

Found some cracking lighting in our attic room


----------



## The Sweeney

Haven't been on for a while but still training.

Been at it 14 months now...










Natty and fat.

FML


----------



## banzi

after some time off and giving my body a rest Im starting a diet next week to get in shape.









Low back in spasm at the moment causing the torso twist.


----------



## GaryMatt

Dark sim said:


> If it takes that long then either you've got a problem or my pics aren't all that?
> 
> This is all I've got for you, enjoy -
> 
> View attachment 117174


I jst laughed so hard. Fk awesome. Ans a great pic too.


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> I think iv made some improvements in abs and glutes and considering. I Can't squat I'm pleased with that :thumb:
> 
> Any snide comments and I swear I will hunt u down !!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> View attachment 116617
> 
> 
> View attachment 116618


 :wub:

:devil2:


----------



## MRSTRONG

pic was at 18 stone currently 19 aiming for 20 by xmas before attempting a "cut"


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> :wub:
> 
> :devil2:


your slow Gary


----------



## FelonE1

MRSTRONG said:


> pic was at 18 stone currently 19 aiming for 20 by xmas before attempting a "cut"


Do you even pubes


----------



## superpube

MissMartinez said:


> No Craps from him


in that case let's start a queue


----------



## Colin

MissMartinez said:


> No Craps from him


Constipation?


----------



## Fluke82

View attachment 117708


View attachment 117709


Still got nothing on 95% of the posters in this thread but currently at 203lbs. Recently had a 2 month lay off shoulder injury which severely limited upper body workouts (no pushing at all and only light pulling)...it is slowly rehabbing.

Cannot wait to begin cutting after xmas, aiming for about 180-185llbs hopefully I will be relatively lean at that weight!


----------



## SwAn1

banzi said:


> after some time off and giving my body a rest Im starting a diet next week to get in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Low back in spasm at the moment causing the torso twist.


That's where I'd like to be what's your height and weight mate?


----------



## banzi

SwAn1 said:


> That's where I'd like to be what's your height and weight mate?


5'10 and around 210 there.

Hope to be around 210 and 8/9% for the New Year.


----------



## SwAn1

banzi said:


> 5'10 and around 210 there.
> 
> Hope to be around 210 and 8/9% for the New Year.


So I'll need to shed about 10kg of fat and put on a solid 10kg of mass. Do-able by Xmas 

Edit: I hate being tall I always look like s**t even with 17 inch fairly lean arms at 6'4 they look like spaghetti


----------



## FelonE1

Day 25 of my bulk. 218lbs


----------



## 25434

MRSTRONG said:


> pic was at 18 stone currently 19 aiming for 20 by xmas before attempting a "cut"
> 
> View attachment 117678


lol Ewen! Well, that cleared my sinuses ...haha


----------



## Robbie

Midway through my skipload this morning


----------



## BoomTime




----------



## noongains

^ Di*k hangs lower than the balls, nice job!


----------



## Sharpz




----------



## Fluke82

Sharpz said:


> View attachment 118192


nice seperation in ze arm!


----------



## Sharpz

Drogon said:


> nice seperation in ze arm!


thanks man


----------



## rd88

1st half of my tattoo done on Saturday, cover up tricep deformity from tendon tear.

last half including shading in a few weeks:


----------



## BTS93

Very nice tattoo mate


----------



## AestheticManlet

Latest pic of bulk took this morning after waking, no pumps though . Plus side I found an older picture from around 14 months ago, around 20 pounds difference  .


----------



## rd88

BTS93 said:


> Very nice tattoo mate


thank you mate, eager to get it finished now!


----------



## banzi

rd88 said:


> thank you mate, eager to get it finished now!


hes eager to finish


----------



## Fluke82

Just took in the gym, no filters or anything. Looking forward to cutting in the new year (for once).


----------



## GaryMatt

@rd88 That's gonna be bad ass when it's done! Post it up.


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## FelonE1

Legs and arms done


----------



## TITO

100kgs changing room slut


----------



## Dieseldave




----------



## FelonE1

Dieseldave said:


>


Looking big and lean mate


----------



## Skye666

Dressed and not so dressed.( this is not for any attention from u men before y'all say that crap..i hope it inspires some of the ladies... if I can try it u can!! ) ...it's a little grainy that picture but it will do..I know it's not amazing my legs wernt great they never define how I would like them to really, but I grew a bum!! It's definitely changed shape. ...not sure il do anymore comps all abit too girly for me but I had to just have a bash and see what it was about if I did go again I'd like to try it assisted( yes I did say that) and just see how much difference it made I'm intrigued. ..iv done 7 competitions in 3 years so hopefully made some improvements.


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Dressed and not so dressed.( this is not for any attention from u men before y'all say that crap..i hope it inspires some of the ladies... if I can try it u can!! ) ...it's a little grainy that picture but it will do..I know it's not amazing my legs wernt great they never define how I would like them to really, but I grew a bum!! It's definitely changed shape. ...not sure il do anymore comps all abit too girly for me but I had to just have a bash and see what it was about if I did go again I'd like to try it assisted( yes I did say that) and just see how much difference it made I'm intrigued. ..iv done 7 competitions in 3 years so hopefully made some improvements.


Looking good young lady.


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Still hiding that face though @Skye666


Probably for the best tbh


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably for the best tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you'll be up for a tongue lashing or do you mean you like surprises
Click to expand...

I'm used to being told off by her now lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to being told off by her now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha fair play guess I'm still new to all this she does make that dress look good tho
Click to expand...

In great shape for a lady of her or any age.


----------



## Fluke82

Skye666 said:


> Dressed and not so dressed.( this is not for any attention from u men before y'all say that crap..i hope it inspires some of the ladies... if I can try it u can!! ) ...it's a little grainy that picture but it will do..I know it's not amazing my legs wernt great they never define how I would like them to really, but I grew a bum!! It's definitely changed shape. ...not sure il do anymore comps all abit too girly for me but I had to just have a bash and see what it was about if I did go again I'd like to try it assisted( yes I did say that) and just see how much difference it made I'm intrigued. ..iv done 7 competitions in 3 years so hopefully made some improvements.
> 
> View attachment 118665
> 
> 
> View attachment 118666


 Is the ipad used intentionally used to block your face or do you still have a nokia 3310?


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Still hiding that face though @Skye666


 Everyone does !


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Probably for the best tbh


 Rude!!


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably for the best tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Rude!!
Click to expand...

Lol you know I'm only playing


----------



## Skye666

@Drogon Well where's ur mush??

Boys ( @FelonE and @Bignath4607 I am watching u know)


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Watching in a motherly type way or ???


 On UKM Usually..mostly not always......in a motherly way


----------



## Fluke82

Skye666 said:


> @Drogon Well where's ur mush??


 Well, Skye, you can go get a little teaser in the squat vid in my log if it's killing ya that much


----------



## AestheticManlet

Few pics from other day seem to be looking leaner as scales are rising during bulk so all good.

also a first leg pic from me, they're finally starting to grow so not as ashamed of them haha.

View attachment 118705
View attachment 118706


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Skye666 said:


> Dressed and not so dressed.( this is not for any attention from u men before y'all say that crap..i hope it inspires some of the ladies... if I can try it u can!! ) ...it's a little grainy that picture but it will do..I know it's not amazing my legs wernt great they never define how I would like them to really, but I grew a bum!! It's definitely changed shape. ...not sure il do anymore comps all abit too girly for me but I had to just have a bash and see what it was about if I did go again I'd like to try it assisted( yes I did say that) and just see how much difference it made I'm intrigued. ..iv done 7 competitions in 3 years so hopefully made some improvements.
> 
> View attachment 118665
> 
> 
> View attachment 118666


----------



## Skye666

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


>


 Lol...no...just nooooo!!!!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Skye666 said:


> Lol...no...just nooooo!!!!


 That's just my special way of saying you look amazing.


----------



## Skye666

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> That's just my special way of saying you look amazing.


 Thank you...son......nice of u to say so ...


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Good ol flattery ay :whistling:


 He's a young un so the could av been rude is what I meant


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Is that a slap ont wrist ?


 Nah he's ok...just young.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I meant for me lol


 No...ur ok too


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

zyphy said:


> ibby's still on here, I think @Yes


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Bignath4607 said:


> But not young


 Damn bro, you got it bad :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

209lbs


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> 209lbs


 Very gangsta lol. Looking good though mate


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 209lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very gangsta lol. Looking good though mate
Click to expand...

210lbs at 10% by summer mate lol


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> 210lbs at 10% by summer mate lol


 Mr mean...I like the 'sepia' colour look :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 210lbs at 10% by summer mate lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mr mean...I like the 'sepia' colour look :thumb:
Click to expand...

Mt2 not here yet so had tp filter it up lol


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> 210lbs at 10% by summer mate lol


 We're aiming for the same, well I'll be happy with about 12% @15st. Your in a better position atm though I'm 210 but about 18% maybe a little less. Can only see my abs slightly first thing.


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 210lbs at 10% by summer mate lol
> 
> 
> 
> We're aiming for the same, well I'll be happy with about 12% @15st. Your in a better position atm though I'm 210 but about 18% maybe a little less. Can only see my abs slightly first thing.
Click to expand...

You'll get there mate.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> You'll get there mate.


 Getting proper ****ed off with trying to quote people. Why does the last quote that takes ages to delete keep coming up :angry:

I'll give it a dam good go although II've been rough as f**k the last week so no gym and can only go 7 times between now and the 4th of Jan. So that and the fact I'm gonna be eating loads of s**t and boozing loads I'm going backwards next couple of weeks . Just have to work harde come Jan

; -)


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Mt2 not here yet so had tp filter it up lol


 It reminded me of one of my old pictures from 20 yr ago...with the cap and sepia...except u got boobs out mines more lady like lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get there mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting proper ****ed off with trying to quote people. Why does the last quote that takes ages to delete keep coming up :angry:
> 
> I'll give it a dam good go although II've been rough as f**k the last week so no gym and can only go 7 times between now and the 4th of Jan. So that and the fact I'm gonna be eating loads of s**t and boozing loads I'm going backwards next couple of weeks . Just have to work harde come Jan
> 
> ; -)
Click to expand...

Why are you gonna be eating loads of s**t?


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mt2 not here yet so had tp filter it up lol
> 
> 
> 
> It reminded me of one of my old pictures from 20 yr ago...with the cap and sepia...except u got boobs out mines more lady like lol
Click to expand...

Let's see it?


----------



## Skye666

@FelonE......nanny had that cap wayyyyyyyy before u!!  I'm holding a weight hence the clench... I was only 25 here so it's more than 20yrs. Yikessssss


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Good show lady nearly got that face shot in too


 Nearly...but ya still hanging right .ner nerrrrr


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Why are you gonna be eating loads of s**t?


 When I say loads of s**t I just mean I'm not gonna worry about what I'm eating over Christmas, same as when I go on holiday. Need a blow out every now and holidays and Xmas are a good excuse


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Hanging to the right yep  my cap shot @Skye666


Looking good mate


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 209lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking solid bro great shot
Click to expand...

Thanks mate,appreciated


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Hanging to the right yep  my cap shot @Skye666
> 
> View attachment 118721


 Fvck me packin it on ya fat cvnt lol


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you gonna be eating loads of s**t?
> 
> 
> 
> When I say loads of s**t I just mean I'm not gonna worry about what I'm eating over Christmas, same as when I go on holiday. Need a blow out every now and holidays and Xmas are a good excuse
Click to expand...

Fvxk that lol See ya after Xmas then fatty


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate,appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome pal hating the abs disappearing but loving the scales and plates piling on can't win eh lol keep up the good work mate you'll easily smash yor target
Click to expand...

Are you having to eat loads?


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having to eat loads?
> 
> 
> 
> I've upped my protein per meal by 50% since comp so instead of 200g meat per meal I'm on 300g and I've doubled carbs have been a bit slack of late tho eating Ben n jerrys and the odd bottle of wine will be back to 100% clean as of 27th dec though planning next comp for Aug/sept
Click to expand...

Nice. Have you competed before? I keep telling myself I'm gonna compete but I see people on stage and start feeling like I don't lift lol.


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> I feel as fat as I look lol need to lay off the Christmas cake lol


 Lol you don't look fat! supprised how quick you have added that size! Look huge mate!


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Hanging to the right yep  my cap shot @Skye666
> 
> View attachment 118721


 thats a rather long string on your jimjams.


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah I did my first comp mid Nov after 10 months bodybuilding training didn't do bad considering I virtually done it alone it takes a lot of discipline but I see from your work ethic you'd be able to do it pick a comp aim for it worst case scenario you pull out but still look shredded or do it and at least you can say you've tried as a lot in my gym talk a good show* but when it comes down to it haven't got the dedication or bottle to carry it through its an experience il tell you that a big learning one at that*


 Getting down to show condition is a big wake up call for some who believe they are jacked with muscle.

Getting all that fat and water off can be a humbling experience.


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Plate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fvck me packin it on ya fat cvnt lol
> 
> 
> 
> I feel as fat as I look lol need to lay off the Christmas cake lol
Click to expand...

Had a hypo last night at about 11 and demolished 6 mince pies and a packet of custard creams haha.


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Lol I don't do pjs banzi that's my super dry joggers *very unsure why they made the ties so long *


 just check the label, they may be maternity pants.


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Have you competed before? I keep telling myself I'm gonna compete but I see people on stage and start feeling like I don't lift lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did my first comp mid Nov after 10 months bodybuilding training didn't do bad considering I virtually done it alone it takes a lot of discipline but I see from your work ethic you'd be able to do it pick a comp aim for it worst case scenario you pull out but still look shredded or do it and at least you can say you've tried as a lot in my gym talk a good show but when it comes down to it haven't got the dedication or bottle to carry it through its an experience il tell you that a big learning one at that
Click to expand...

Maybe I will....or not lol fvxk knows.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Bignath4607 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did my first comp mid Nov after 10 months bodybuilding training didn't do bad considering I virtually done it alone it takes a lot of discipline but I see from your work ethic you'd be able to do it pick a comp aim for it worst case scenario you pull out but still look shredded or do it and at least you can say you've tried as a lot in my gym talk a good show* but when it comes down to it haven't got the dedication or bottle to carry it through its an experience il tell you that a big learning one at that*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting down to show condition is a big wake up call for some who believe they are jacked with muscle.
> 
> Getting all that fat and water off can be a humbling experience.
Click to expand...

I think that's what's stopping me too. I can get pretty lean but dunno if I could get in good enough condition tbh.


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Meh feel it but guess that's the case once you've been sorta stage ready cheers tho bro 116kg and counting


 Keep going at it mate!


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Enjoy me the cake said so I did with lashings of baileys cream


Love it


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to save a bit for your secret Santa lol
Click to expand...

Didn't bother with it mate. Not enough people really,boring cvnts.


----------



## Plate

FelonE said:


> Didn't bother with it mate. Not enough people really,boring cvnts.


 What am I meant to do with this sh1tty nappy av had building up nice and ripe lol


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother with it mate. Not enough people really,boring cvnts.
> 
> 
> 
> What am I meant to do with this sh1tty nappy av had building up nice and ripe lol
Click to expand...

Put it back on


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother with it mate. Not enough people really,boring cvnts.
> 
> 
> 
> Boooo such a shame that I thought it would of been great fun pm me ur addy il send you some cake and maybe a lil Christmas surprise ..... Not a salty one before anyone says it
Click to expand...

Sweet


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Send it to thy neighbour lol u want some Christmas cake now u chinned off the cut


 Wont be any left with you hanging round the tin lol



FelonE said:


> Put it back on


 Lmao :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bignath4607 said:


> I had some earlier I'm on my fave bulking treat maple pancakes with rasp jam and peanut butter nom nom nom


 you on the wine mate?


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Very true and wise words I thought I was a reasonable size till I stripped back still onwards and upwards


 it wasnt aimed at you at all, its aimed at the permabulkers that hog the gym reception desk talking of entering a show one day and blowing everyone away.

4 weeks into their diet their heads implode and its back to bulking.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha the port as it goes how'd you know


 open your curtains


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bignath4607 said:


> Hope your @Skye666 in disguise lmao


 skye is dressed up as the black hulk


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> There ain't no black hulk on my street ?


 Oh yes there isssssssss boo


----------



## SickCurrent

View attachment 118716


@Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]

Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


----------



## babyarm

Skye666 said:


> @FelonE......nanny had that cap wayyyyyyyy before u!! I'm holding a weight hence the clench... I was only 25 here so it's more than 20yrs. Yikessssss


Yumm


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Fortunately I kept a few things from my time in the services and I can assure you nothing going on within 500m radius of my gaff


 Theft MOD won't like that. Tut tut


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Fortunately I kept a few things from my time in the services and I can assure you nothing going on within 500m radius of my gaff


 You kept some binoculars?


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Pfft better than that chief


----------



## Frandeman

SickCurrent said:


> @Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]
> 
> Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


Where the f**k are you ?

In jungle?


----------



## Skye666

SickCurrent said:


> View attachment 118716
> 
> 
> @Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]
> 
> Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


 Chest training?


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Good but better than that


 What a few rations abit of dpm clothing and some stinky boots....


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Lowa boots yes stinky no everything else hell no have u tasted rations lol


 Yes...I quite like them...but I'm just weird


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> @FelonE......nanny had that cap wayyyyyyyy before u!!  I'm holding a weight hence the clench... I was only 25 here so it's more than 20yrs. Yikessssss
> 
> View attachment 118718


 Niice. I like it :thumb


----------



## Abc987

Bignath4607 said:


> Wonder if she's growling there


 Looks like her roar face

@Skye666 come what you up to in the pic?


----------



## spod

Bignath4607 said:


> Bet it'd be the face shed pull if she seen me in person lol


 ....the kinda face that conveys both disgust and disappointment in equal measure...?? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

babyarm said:


> Yumm


 Like when u eat a nandos ..yummmmm


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> That is weird what's your fave ... Can't believe I asked that


 Don't gave a fave but I quite like the taste...and the Kendall mint cake !!


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> Looks like her roar face
> 
> @Skye666 come what you up to in the pic?


 Fitness model...holding a weight it was taken in a gym...trying to look like I train hard I think..the full pic is damaged so I cropped it


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> Fitness model...holding a weight it was taken in a gym...trying to look like I train hard I think..the full pic is damaged so I cropped it


 It looks like you're 'skiing'. :thumb


----------



## banzi




----------



## FelonE1

Trying out new hairstyles. Thoughts?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 Stop ittttttttttttt .....toilet talk not nice...I'm lady I don't even go!!!


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out new hairstyles. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a hench Elton John lol
Click to expand...

Just slightly more gay lol


----------



## zyphy

SickCurrent said:


> View attachment 118716
> 
> 
> @Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]
> 
> Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


 hit the zyzz pose fam


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Wow you either don't have taste buds or you like to punish them lol mint cake that's a bit old school they stopped putting that in them in about 98


 Well In my day and all that


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Trying out new hairstyles. Thoughts?


 I can still see your pipes.


----------



## SickCurrent

Skye666 said:


> Chest training?



View attachment 118716


Its the pose and light darling. Currenently bbll benching 140kg for 8-12 reps no spotter..Better pics for follow 

@Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]

Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Mint flavoured stuff is ace. Cadburys mint crisp, vicount biscuits, after eight ice cream. Don't think I've tasted mint cake though but reckon minty chocolate cake could be very nice!


 Well it's like icing texture melts in the mouth not really a cake ..cake.....but I love it. Think it's prob made with just a bag of sugar and mint though so not healthy at all. After eights frozen yes...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

SickCurrent said:


> View attachment 118716
> 
> 
> Its the pose and light darling. Currenently bbll benching 140kg for 8-12 reps no spotter..Better pics for follow
> 
> @Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]
> 
> Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


 Damn mirin lifts, bodyeight?


----------



## banzi

SickCurrent said:


> View attachment 118716
> 
> 
> Its the pose and light darling. Currenently bbll benching 140kg for 8-12 reps no spotter..Better pics for follow
> 
> @Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]
> 
> Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


 was that taken just before lights out in the dorm?


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out new hairstyles. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still see your pipes.
Click to expand...

My pipes?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Dressed and not so dressed.( this is not for any attention from u men before y'all say that crap..i hope it inspires some of the ladies... if I can try it u can!! ) ...it's a little grainy that picture but it will do..I know it's not amazing my legs wernt great they never define how I would like them to really, but I grew a bum!! It's definitely changed shape. ...not sure il do anymore comps all abit too girly for me but I had to just have a bash and see what it was about if I did go again I'd like to try it assisted( yes I did say that) and just see how much difference it made I'm intrigued. ..iv done 7 competitions in 3 years so hopefully made some improvements.
> 
> 2
> 
> View attachment 118666


 How did i miss these, ur defo a 5 now


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> Dressed and not so dressed.( this is not for any attention from u men before y'all say that crap..i hope it inspires some of the ladies... if I can try it u can!! ) ...it's a little grainy that picture but it will do..I know it's not amazing my legs wernt great they never define how I would like them to really, but I grew a bum!! It's definitely changed shape. ...not sure il do anymore comps all abit too girly for me but I had to just have a bash and see what it was about if I did go again I'd like to try it assisted( yes I did say that) and just see how much difference it made I'm intrigued. ..iv done 7 competitions in 3 years so hopefully made some improvements.
> 
> View attachment 118665
> 
> 
> View attachment 118666


 Right when you have just came up with the smoothest line, . .

--->ever<---

. . .somebody throws up an erections xray gif.

Damnit. Still can't stop laughing.

But hot AF tho @skye666!


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> How did i miss these, ur defo a 5 now


 Lol...eff u....


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> Right when you have just came up with the smoothest line, . .
> 
> --->ever<---
> 
> . . .somebody throws up an erections xray gif.
> 
> Damnit. Still can't stop laughing.
> 
> But hot AF tho @skye666!


 Erm...I didn't understand that but ok Gary!!


----------



## rd88




----------



## BTS93

rd88 said:


>


 Arms look awesome on this picture mate.

Edit: Love the tattoo also.


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> Erm...I didn't understand that but ok Gary!!


 Oh dont mind me, I get all excited and ramble.

It was prolly just that dress.

It's nothing.

Im fine.

I'll be fine.

Evertings okay.

It's fine.


----------



## GaryMatt

Bignath4607 said:


> Fortunately I kept a few things from my time in the services and I can assure you nothing going on within 500m radius of my gaff


 You're not making martyrs at 500 meters are you?


----------



## xpower




----------



## A1243R

xpower said:


> View attachment 118757


 Congrats mate. Loving the trainers with the suit


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> Oh dont mind me, I get all excited and ramble.
> 
> It was prolly just that dress.
> 
> It's nothing.
> 
> Im fine.
> 
> I'll be fine.
> 
> Evertings okay.
> 
> It's fine.


 Lol I get it...the X-ray!! Yes I know that naughty beiber fella....


----------



## Skye666

xpower said:


> View attachment 118757
> 
> 
> View attachment 118758


 I'm seeing no tradition what's so ever with this wedding!! But I like .....congrats :thumb:


----------



## Brendanj9554

Cruising...... Lean bulk starts on 20th


----------



## FelonE1

Been a hard day.....sigh


----------



## FelonE1

Today


----------



## Fluke82

FelonE said:


> Today


 Looking good but could smile fella :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Drogon said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good but could smile fella :thumb
Click to expand...

This is why I don't


----------



## Fluke82

FelonE said:


> This is why I don't


 Straight into the wank bank that is m8


----------



## Adz




----------



## SickCurrent

SickCurrent said:


> Its the pose and light darling. Currenently bbll benching 140kg for 8-12 reps no spotter..Better pics for follow
> 
> @Kristina reckon I should be part of the 5%ers darling? [natty version of course  ]
> 
> Depleted as fcuk i this pic btw had not eaten in 36 hours


 Stand by for flooded knickers hon....


----------



## SickCurrent

Depleted as fxuk here no food or sleep in 36hrs +

#sickkunt #aesthetics #natty #nodaysoff #swole #shredded #5% #ripped #bodybuilder

#eatclean #fitness #sponserthisphenonemon #fitnessmodel #fitnessguru


----------



## zyphy

SickCurrent said:


> View attachment 118907
> 
> 
> View attachment 118908
> 
> 
> Depleted as fxuk here no food or sleep in 36hrs +
> 
> #sickkunt #aesthetics #natty #nodaysoff #swole #shredded #5% #ripped #bodybuilder
> 
> #eatclean #fitness #sponserthisphenonemon #fitnessmodel #fitnessguru


 Fkin ded at the hash tags brah


----------



## A1243R

So this is where i am at the start of my second cycle. Time to grow.

Ill get some decent photos this week as this is shite :lol:


----------



## banzi

A1243R said:


> So this is where i am at the start of my second cycle. Time to grow.
> 
> Ill get some decent photos this week as this is shite :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118930


 Dads underpants?


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> Dads underpants?


 Nope, your Mrs said I could borrow them


----------



## Heavyassweights

banzi said:


> Dads underpants?


 i thought there joggers that had been cut


----------



## Archaic

This is how I end 2015.

21-12-15
208lb @ 5'10"


----------



## Benchbum

Me and the Lady a week ago - prep has now begun and I'm sure my arms are already half the size they were.


----------



## FelonE1

Weighed 211lbs this morning


----------



## banzi

benchbum and FelonE never in the same photo together.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> benchbum and FelonE never in the same photo together.


 Reckon he uses felt tip pen when he changes into @FelonE ?


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> benchbum and FelonE never in the same photo together.


 He's my uglier brother


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> He's my uglier brother


 your spitting image puppet?


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> your spitting image puppet?


 What I look like when I let myself go


----------



## AgoSte

Sharpz said:


> View attachment 118192


 Looking great mate!!! Can i ask your stats?


----------



## Sharpz

AgoSte said:


> Looking great mate!!! Can i ask your stats?


 Thanks bro

That was on test p tren a and var

Around 6-7% bf

6 foot

83kg or so I ended up sub 5% bf and 79.9kg for my comp but didn't place. It was mens physique tall category


----------



## Big_Me




----------



## AgoSte

Sharpz said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> That was on test p tren a and var
> 
> Around 6-7% bf
> 
> 6 foot
> 
> 83kg or so I ended up sub 5% bf and 79.9kg for my comp but didn't place. It was mens physique tall category


 What? You seem way bigger mate. Probably small joints (which is good) right?

Btw do you cycle or b&c?


----------



## Sharpz

AgoSte said:


> What? You seem way bigger mate. Probably small joints (which is good) right?
> 
> Btw do you cycle or b&c?


 I must have light bones haha

That pic is a combination of good lighting insane pump and flexing till I almost passed out haha

Here's a more relaxed one around a month apart.

I'm currently on my 3rd week of dr scallys power pct after being on for a year doing b&c.

I will probably never b&c again as the gains slow down an the dosages have to go up plus got sick of pinning. I fell into the trap of it due to poor cycle planning prior to my competition.


----------



## AgoSte

Sharpz said:


> I must have light bones haha
> 
> That pic is a combination of good lighting insane pump and flexing till I almost passed out haha
> 
> Here's a more relaxed one around a month apart.
> 
> I'm currently on my 3rd week of dr scallys power pct after being on for a year doing b&c.
> 
> I will probably never b&c again as the gains slow down an the dosages have to go up plus got sick of pinning. I fell into the trap of it due to poor cycle planning prior to my competition.
> 
> View attachment 119043


 Still great. Very good genetic mate.


----------



## Sharpz

AgoSte said:


> Still great. Very good genetic mate.


 Thanks mate


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## AestheticManlet

Took yesterday, coming toward end of bulk (2 weeks or so left) and it's gone very well IMO. Motivation is low at the moment though.

Haven't gone overboard on the cals, heaviest I've been to date and gained around 14 pounds but I'm still reasonably lean (I think :confused1: ).


----------



## Ares

You're a unit mate


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> Took yesterday, coming toward end of bulk (2 weeks or so left) and it's gone very well IMO. Motivation is low at the moment though.
> 
> Haven't gone overboard on the cals, heaviest I've been to date and gained around 14 pounds but I'm still reasonably lean (I think :confused1: ).


Looking good my man


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> Looking good my man


 Few weeks left, then looking forward to the summer cut, see what I actually got haha.


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good my man
> 
> 
> 
> Few weeks left, then looking forward to the summer cut, see what I actually got haha.
Click to expand...

You're not fat though so will still keep a good bit of size. I'd call that a successful bulk


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> You're not fat though so will still keep a good bit of size. I'd call that a successful bulk


 I hope so, my avi was from January when i did a little cut and i was 11 stone 11 pounds then. I was 13 13 on Tuesday, so hopefully end up a fair bit heavier and leaner come summer  .


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not fat though so will still keep a good bit of size. I'd call that a successful bulk
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, my avi was from January when i did a little cut and i was 11 stone 11 pounds then. I was 13 13 on Tuesday, so hopefully end up a fair bit heavier and leaner come summer .
Click to expand...

Great progress bruv


----------



## superdrol

FelonE said:


>


 Nice crotch


----------



## babyarm

Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk


Looking great mate


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great mate
Click to expand...

Thanks bud looking to add a couple stone by March hopefully


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bud looking to add a couple stone by March hopefully
Click to expand...

Best get eating then mate lol.


----------



## DORIAN

After seeing some photos on here my New Years resolution is to..... Give up ha ha


----------



## FelonE1

About to make a solo attempt at 907g of Xmas pudding. Gains......fat gains lol


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

Quinn92 said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> and why make fun of these people? how good are you looking and the relevenace of that??
> 
> how you managed to get my progress pic on here I've no idea...pft.....ah well......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## banzi

?


----------



## Plate

Today..


----------



## Nara

4 weeks in my 3,000kcal bulk. Never bulked before.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd

Skye666 said:


> @FelonE......nanny had that cap wayyyyyyyy before u!!  I'm holding a weight hence the clench... I was only 25 here so it's more than 20yrs. Yikessssss
> 
> View attachment 118718


 It looks like you're trying to squeeze out a massively uncomfortable sh*t to me.


----------



## Dark sim

300lbs, been stuck at for 6-8 weeks, slightly disappointed as i wanted 310, but have been suffering badly with bloat. Next off season perhaps. Time to cut for April show -


----------



## f4tb0y

Big fecker


----------



## Loveleelady

babyarm said:


> Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk


 nice


----------



## babyarm

Loveleelady said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> Thanks


 She meant the teddy bears.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> 300lbs, been stuck at for 6-8 weeks, slightly disappointed as i wanted 310, but have been suffering badly with bloat. Next off season perhaps. Time to cut for April show -
> 
> View attachment 119218


 and 235 onstage when it all comes off.


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> She meant the teddy bears.
Click to expand...

I know lol


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> and 235 onstage when it all comes off.


 I was 247 last year, in my first year of competing. So think again


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> 300lbs, been stuck at for 6-8 weeks, slightly disappointed as i wanted 310, but have been suffering badly with bloat. Next off season perhaps. Time to cut for April show -
> 
> View attachment 119218


 s**t photo but looking big.

Can an you get a journal up for your prep? Think it would be good for the forum as we barely have any competitors doing journals etc...


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> and 235 onstage when it all comes off.


 Don't be jelly banzikins... It's not nice


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> I was 247 last year, in my first year of competing. So think again


 What you hoping to be? 260? Something like that?


----------



## Dark sim

A1243R said:


> What you hoping to be? 260? Something like that?


 Sorry I was 17st 5lbs first show, so 243. So, I do not expect 260. 253 would be good. Then 260+ 2017.


----------



## Dark sim

Bignath4607 said:


> Still pretty big stage ready to be fair


 I'm 6'2, so will need to be 260+ to be competitive in the super heavy class


----------



## Dark sim

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm same height pal and my sentiments exactly was gonna do ukbff in Aug/sept see how the bulking goes as quite right I wanna be hitting stage at least 250+


 Your stage weight last show was?


----------



## FelonE1

Getting there


----------



## Dark sim

Bignath4607 said:


> As above pal 230 I usually work in kilos 104.4kg


 10kg of muscle is an awful lot in an off season. Can be done with enough gear and food.


----------



## Jordan08

Dark sim said:


> 300lbs, been stuck at for 6-8 weeks, slightly disappointed as i wanted 310, but have been suffering badly with bloat. Next off season perhaps. Time to cut for April show -
> 
> View attachment 119218


 A unit. Would be treat to follow your progress through a journal of your prep


----------



## FelonE1

Dark sim said:


> 300lbs, been stuck at for 6-8 weeks, slightly disappointed as i wanted 310, but have been suffering badly with bloat. Next off season perhaps. Time to cut for April show -


Jaysus lol


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> *Sorry I was 17st 5lbs first show, so 243*. So, I do not expect 260. 253 would be good. Then 260+ 2017.


 and admittedly not as ripped as you could have been.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> and admittedly not as ripped as you could have been.


 Was my first show, whilst on gear for year and half at that point. So not bad eh


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> Was my first show, whilst on gear for year and half at that point. So not bad eh


 Im just fu**ing with you mate.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> Im just fu**ing with you mate.


 I'm aware :cool2:


----------



## Dark sim

andymc88 said:


> Must cost a fortune in clothes, what's it like walking around at 300 lbs a always thought it wud be a struggle


 Not the way I dress lol. I live in 4xl fruit of loom t shirts, £4 a pop. You get used to it, but I feel far from athletic. I didn't help matters by not doing any cardio this off season.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> Not the way I dress lol. I live in 4xl fruit of loom t shirts, £4 a pop. You get used to it, but I feel far from athletic. I didn't help matters by not doing any cardio this off season.


 This is what actually puts me off attempting to get larger. It's hard enough getting clothes that fit half ok and doing my job without the need for siestas each day at my weight let alone at an heavier weight. I think I'm circa 17.5-18st. I've not weighed myself in a while.


----------



## Skye666

Roid the Lloyd said:


> It looks like you're trying to squeeze out a massively uncomfortable sh*t to me.


 Oh well was paid to do it so who cares


----------



## testosquirrel

banzi said:


> View attachment 117176


 Should have been a pop tart


----------



## banzi

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is what actually puts me off attempting to get larger. It's hard enough getting clothes that fit half ok and doing my job without the need for siestas each day at my weight let alone at an heavier weight. I think I'm circa 17.5-18st. I've not weighed myself in a while.


 wiping your own arse and satisfying you partner without gassing out.

Two of the things I would miss for being 300lbs.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> wiping your own arse and satisfying you partner without gassing out.
> 
> Two of the things I would miss for being 300lbs.


 Can't say I'd want to be unable to wipe me own arse if I'm honest.


----------



## banzi

BLUE(UK) said:


> Can't say I'd want to be unable to wipe me own arse if I'm honest.


 Greg Kovacs, a stick with a flannel on it.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> Greg Kovacs, a stick with a flannel on it.


 He can't have got it properly clean. :angry:


----------



## banzi

BLUE(UK) said:


> He can't have got it properly clean. :angry:


 I dont suppose it mattered.


----------



## barksie

andymc88 said:


> Heaviest I've been is 15 stone 5 at 5ft5 body fat was 12% but looked like I had a gut because I was always bloated, you still look in very good nick for 300lbs watched the wsm this mo and some big fella probs around your weight but didn't look as good, a remember them fruit of the loom used to have them as a kid for school jumpers lol


 kinell, im 5 feet 5 shortarse and to be 15 stone 5 would kill me, i would be puffing comin down stairs never mind going up, ,


----------



## spod

banzi said:


> wiping your own arse and satisfying you partner without gassing out.


 ....surprised an old coffin-dodger like you can do either! :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> wiping your own arse and satisfying you partner without gassing out.
> 
> Two of the things I would miss for being 300lbs.


 I still manage both.

Kovacs was 400lbs off season, but did make a mess of hotel towels.


----------



## Robbie




----------



## Pabloslabs

Embarrassed to post this after seeing some of the others. Will be going on a designated cut pronto!


----------



## FelonE1

Made all kinds of tan gains this week lol


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made all kinds of tan gains this week lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking tight there dude
Click to expand...

On 5200 calories too lol


----------



## goodison1972

not bad for an old un..??


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> On 5200 calories too lol


 5200? I struggle with my 4250 haha although 4.2k is when I start gaining the fat usually about 500 less if not using tren. Do you even metabolism? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 5200 calories too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 5200? I struggle with my 4250 haha although 4.2k is when I start gaining the fat usually about 500 less if not using tren. Do you even metabolism? :whistling:
Click to expand...

Had to up em to 5500 today lol I train very hard and burn a lot of cals mate.


----------



## Test-e

babyarm said:


> Been off gym 3 weeks now and not long off holiday that's where I'm at now and cruising and just starting bulk


 You've got same hips as me. If I'm seeing this right.

Nice progress


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Just weighed in at 118.5kg neked happy with bulking so far have just had a whopping meal mind


Ffs lol


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I put u off your biscuits lad
Click to expand...

Haven't eaten biscuits in ages mate.


----------



## Frandeman

I got fat on Christmas

1 month on cycle 8kg up

216 lbs Today dbol just finished

2 months to get to 240 before my 16 week cut....


----------



## Frandeman

You got small hands


----------



## A1243R

Looking good @Frandeman


----------



## Frandeman

Fat thanks


----------



## Frandeman

Yes man. You are big your hands look small ?


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> I got fat on Christmas
> 
> 1 month on cycle 8kg up
> 
> 216 lbs Today dbol just finished
> 
> 2 months to get to 240 before my 16 week cut....


 so you are going to go up to 240 and then come back down to the same weight.

???????


----------



## Frandeman

My excuse to eat what I want lol


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Hoddsy said:


> Little update
> 
> 3800 Cals for last 5 weeks, gaining slowly
> 
> View attachment 119320
> 
> 
> View attachment 119322


 What are you weighing on any gear?


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Bignath4607 said:


> Just weighed in at 118.5kg neked happy with bulking so far have just had a whopping meal mind
> 
> View attachment 119360


 Wtf no pubes, you gone full ****


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Frandeman said:


> I got fat on Christmas
> 
> 1 month on cycle 8kg up
> 
> 216 lbs Today dbol just finished
> 
> 2 months to get to 240 before my 16 week cut....


 How tall are you, someone has scribbled on your arms btw


----------



## Frandeman

/a>

How tall are you, someone has scribbled on your arms btw

6ft

My mate it's doing when I get drunk lol


----------



## Plate

TIDALWAVE said:


> Wtf no pubes, you gone full ****


 Your getting the **** from this pic with the fact he has no pubes?


----------



## superpube

Plate said:


> Your getting the **** from this pic with the fact he has no pubes?


 It's a turnoff for me


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Plate said:


> Your getting the **** from this pic with the fact he has no pubes?


 Is that your attempt at a witty response?


----------



## Plate

superpube said:


> It's a turnoff for me [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]


 What about the meat and 2 veg?


----------



## superpube

Plate said:


> What about the meat and 2 veg?


 IIFYM


----------



## Hoddsy

TIDALWAVE said:


> What are you weighing on any gear?


 85kg. Yeh bout 4-5 weeks into a cycle


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> My excuse to eat what I want lol


 do you have an eating disorder?


----------



## Frandeman

banzi said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My excuse to eat what I want lol
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an eating disorder?
Click to expand...

No as far as I know..


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> No as far as I know..


 then why the need to overeat and get fat for no benefit or reason.


----------



## Frandeman

banzi said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No as far as I know..
> 
> 
> 
> then why the need to overeat and get fat for no benefit or reason.
Click to expand...

I can't be bother to count anything...

I eat too many times a day.. Food everywhere..I would spend a few hours just to calculate everything I ate mate.

It was Christmas ffs


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> I can't be bother to count anything...
> 
> I eat too many times a day.. Food everywhere..I would spend a few hours just to calculate everything I ate mate.
> 
> It was Christmas ffs


 I never count anything and i dont get fat.

I thought as a chef you would know at a glance the calorific values of food and its nutritional content.

Top tip for you bearing in mind your apparent lack of knowledge, eat a piece of cake a day and you will be fine, eat a whole cake a day and you will get fat.

See, its easy.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> I never count anything and i dont get fat.
> 
> I thought as a chef you would know at a glance the calorific values of food and its nutritional content.
> 
> Top tip for you bearing in mind your apparent lack of knowledge, eat a piece of cake a day and you will be fine, eat a whole cake a day and you will get fat.
> 
> See, its easy.


 But I like the taste of cake, and so want a lot of cake and therefore I will eat said cake.

Do I have an eating disorder?


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> But I like the taste of cake, and so want a lot of cake and therefore I will eat said cake.
> 
> Do I have an eating disorder?


 yes, seek guidance (not from me)


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> yes, seek guidance (not from me)


 From an all powerful diety

Or from an AA type of meeting for those unfortunate souls like me


----------



## Heavyassweights

Drogon said:


> From an all powerful diety
> 
> Or from an AA type of meeting for those unfortunate souls like me


 photshop your avi much drogon


----------



## Jordan08

View attachment IMG_2266.JPG
View attachment IMG_2267.JPG











After a long time, slightly eating above maintenance. Coming on Nicely i believe.

View attachment IMG_2269.JPG


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 119452
> View attachment 119453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long time, slightly eating above maintenance. Coming on Nicely i believe.
> 
> View attachment 119454


 looking good mate.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> looking good mate.


 Thanks Sir


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Thanks Sir


 Just shows you can gain and look good without overeating and blowing up like a balloon.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> Just shows you can gain and look good without overeating and blowing up like a balloon.


 Couldn't agree more. Applied and seeing the results. Just eating less than 400 calories over maintenance with few tweaks over here and there


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Couldn't agree more. Applied and seeing the results. Just eating less than 400 calories over maintenance with few tweaks over here and there


 you will gain exactly the same amount of muscle tissue as you would throwing down 2000 cals over, only you dont have to diet all the blubber off to see it.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> you will gain exactly the same amount of muscle tissue as you would throwing down 2000 cals over, only you dont have to diet all the blubber off to see it.


 Hmmm. Just to add, my gym mate is doing this approach. He is eating around 1500 calories over his maintenance and looking solid. May be due to his gear usage and age. Not sure though.


----------



## ConP

Getting ready for the classic physique division on the NPC national stage. About 11 weeks out from the first show of the season.

In this new division my weight limit will be 185lb and currently I am just over 200lb and pretty low in body fat. So should be nicely maxed out for the class.


----------



## FelonE1

ConP said:


> Getting ready for the classic physique division on the NPC national stage. About 11 weeks out from the first show of the season.
> 
> In this new division my weight limit will be 185lb and currently I am just over 200lb and pretty low in body fat. So should be nicely maxed out for the class.


You look big for that weight. I'm 210lbs but look a fair bit smaller. How tall are you mate?


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> You look big for that weight. I'm 210lbs but look a fair bit smaller. How tall are you mate?


 He's about 5ft 8/9 I think mate.

Hes fcking massive :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look big for that weight. I'm 210lbs but look a fair bit smaller. How tall are you mate?
> 
> 
> 
> He's about 5ft 8/9 I think mate.
> 
> Hes fcking massive
Click to expand...

And they say size doesn't matter.....amazing the difference a few inches can make


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> And they say size doesn't matter.....amazing the difference a few inches can make


 Cons been up to like 270lbs or somethign like that mate! Hes been a superheavyweight buts hes now competing in this new class and going for his pro card...

Check out his website http://www.deconnutritionandtraining.com/


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they say size doesn't matter.....amazing the difference a few inches can make
> 
> 
> 
> Cons been up to like 270lbs or somethign like that mate! Hes been a superheavyweight buts hes now competing in this new class and going for his pro card...
> 
> Check out his website http://www.deconnutritionandtraining.com/
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## skipper1987

So currently out the gym have been since a week before Xmas this my friend is a massive hematoma after getting a dislocated knee!! Spent all Xmas in hospital on iv antibiotics due to infection.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

skipper1987 said:


> So currently out the gym have been since a week before Xmas this my friend is a massive hematoma after getting a dislocated knee!! Spent all Xmas in hospital on iv antibiotics due to infection.


 The guy in the background isn't 'morin'. Do you even lift?


----------



## skipper1987

BLUE(UK) said:


> skipper1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So currently out the gym have been since a week before Xmas this my friend is a massive hematoma after getting a dislocated knee!! Spent all Xmas in hospital on iv antibiotics due to infection.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in the background isn't 'morin'. Do you even lift?
Click to expand...

I don't look like I do anymore lol


----------



## Flipper

skipper1987 said:


> So currently out the gym have been since a week before Xmas this my friend is a massive hematoma after getting a dislocated knee!! Spent all Xmas in hospital on iv antibiotics due to infection.


 Ouch. What happened mate?


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## ConP

A1243R said:


> Cons been up to like 270lbs or somethign like that mate! Hes been a superheavyweight buts hes now competing in this new class and going for his pro card...
> 
> Check out his website http://www.deconnutritionandtraining.com/


 Very flattering dude appreciate it!

I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!

^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too 

Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

ConP said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons been up to like 270lbs or somethign like that mate! Hes been a superheavyweight buts hes now competing in this new class and going for his pro card...
> 
> Check out his website http://www.deconnutritionandtraining.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Very flattering dude appreciate it!
> 
> I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!
> 
> ^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too
> 
> Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.
Click to expand...

Bet you've never recovered from a crippling back injury tho


----------



## A1243R

ConP said:


> Very flattering dude appreciate it!
> 
> I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!
> 
> ^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too
> 
> Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.
> 
> View attachment 119799
> 
> 
> View attachment 119800
> 
> 
> View attachment 119801


 @FelonE check this out mate


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> ConP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very flattering dude appreciate it!
> 
> I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!
> 
> ^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too
> 
> Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FelonE check this out mate
Click to expand...

Why me?lol I'm bigger than that.....just ain't had any carbs for a few days


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> Why me?lol I'm bigger than that.....just ain't had any carbs for a few days


 Because you were saying it's strange on previous post etc... Said that he's been massive and he's shown you


----------



## ian.oflynn11

Hy


----------



## Plate

ConP said:


> Very flattering dude appreciate it!
> 
> I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!
> 
> ^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too
> 
> Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.
> 
> View attachment 119799
> 
> 
> View attachment 119800
> 
> 
> View attachment 119801


 Seen the bottom pic on tm before, unreal! Look miles better in the top pic tho imo..


----------



## mal

definitely in the top 10 of forum physiques here and TM....class.


----------



## ConP

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Bet you've never recovered from a crippling back injury tho


 LMAO I may know a thing or two about that ;-)

Any ways why do you have so many posts with so few rep points?!

Why do I have so many rep points VS so few posts.

GAAAAWWWDDD I must be super popular and cool!

Thanks Mal mate! You have one of the most underrated physiques on these forums because you don't whore pictures out like so many of us ;-)


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why me?lol I'm bigger than that.....just ain't had any carbs for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> Because you were saying it's strange on previous post etc... Said that he's been massive and he's shown you
Click to expand...

Lol I was joking mate


----------



## Varg

What happened to @Kristina anyway?


----------



## mal

ConP said:


> LMAO I may know a thing or two about that ;-)
> 
> Any ways why do you have so many posts with so few rep points?!
> 
> Why do I have so many rep points VS so few posts.
> 
> GAAAAWWWDDD I must be super popular and cool!
> 
> Thanks Mal mate! You have one of the most underrated physiques on these forums because you don't whore pictures out like so many of us ;-)


 cheers bro..il use that to inspire me in 2016!!!


----------



## A1243R

Varg said:


> What happened to @Kristina anyway?


 None of the mods are major active apart from Dark Sim & PScarb and somtimes mingster


----------



## Plate

About 4 week till the end of this cycle..


----------



## Heavyassweights

Varg said:


> What happened to @Kristina anyway?


 Just in the kitchen making me a bagel mate


----------



## skipper1987

Flipper said:


> skipper1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So currently out the gym have been since a week before Xmas this my friend is a massive hematoma after getting a dislocated knee!! Spent all Xmas in hospital on iv antibiotics due to infection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. What happened mate?
Click to expand...

Knee was clicking a bit while at work and when squating so stopped training legs heavy for a few weeks then literally got up off the sofa and it popped out put it back in myself but next day woke up with the massive hematoma that soon became infected.


----------



## mrwright

ConP said:


> Very flattering dude appreciate it!
> 
> I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!
> 
> ^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too
> 
> Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.
> 
> View attachment 119799
> 
> 
> View attachment 119800
> 
> 
> View attachment 119801


 Did it effect your normal life being the size you were in the bottom pic?


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Well in buddy shaping up nicely


 Cheers mate, getting there.


----------



## ConP

mrwright said:


> Did it effect your normal life being the size you were in the bottom pic?


 Yeah once i hit about 240-50lb at 5ft8 it's more tiring to do every day activities.

I am on my feet about 10-12 hours per day that just wouldn't be a lot of fun at that weight!


----------



## solidcecil

Taken first thing this morning at 104kg, just about to step my diet & training up to strength based for a while.


----------



## banzi

ConP said:


> LMAO I may know a thing or two about that ;-)
> 
> Any ways why do you have so many posts with so few rep points?!
> 
> *Why do I have so many rep points VS so few posts.*
> 
> GAAAAWWWDDD I must be super popular and cool!
> 
> Thanks Mal mate! You have one of the most underrated physiques on these forums because you don't whore pictures out like so many of us ;-)


 we always allow so many points to try and encourage people over from TMuscle

You still wasting money eating more than 200 cals over maintenance? ^_^


----------



## banzi

ConP said:


> *Yeah once i hit about 240-50lb at 5ft8 it's more tiring to do every day activities.*
> 
> I am on my feet about 10-12 hours per day that just wouldn't be a lot of fun at that weight!


----------



## ConP

banzi said:


> we always allow so many points to try and encourage people over from TMuscle
> 
> You still wasting money eating more than 200 cals over maintenance? ^_^


 Why do you have more points in that case Banzi old pal? lol

Nah it's been a long time since I have eaten over maintenance


----------



## banzi

ConP said:


> *Why do you have more points in that case Banzi old pal? lol*
> 
> Nah it's been a long time since I have eaten over maintenance


 Something for you to aspire to. :thumb

You have to start making non sensical quips and troll posts, worked wonders for me.


----------



## ConP

banzi said:


> Something for you to aspire to. :thumb
> 
> You have to start making non sensical quips and troll posts, worked wonders for me.


 Sorry my post should have said "why dont you have more points than me".

I am at 1.2 million posts while you're at under 300k.


----------



## banzi

ConP said:


> Sorry my post should have said "why dont you have more points than me".
> 
> I am at 1.2 million posts while you're at under 300k.


 I think the same answer applies then, only not in they way I first thought. ^_^


----------



## GaryMatt

ConP said:


> Getting ready for the classic physique division on the NPC national stage. About 11 weeks out from the first show of the season.
> 
> In this new division my weight limit will be 185lb and currently I am just over 200lb and pretty low in body fat. So should be nicely maxed out for the class.
> 
> View attachment 119696


 I just hired DECON last week and I can already tell this is gonna be epic.

Thing with epic, all my epic s#it usually involves me getting my @ss handed to me.

Pretty much like @conp leg day madness.

. and thanks C.


----------



## ConP

GaryMatt said:


> I just hired DECON last week and I can already tell this is gonna be epic.
> 
> Thing with epic, all my epic s#it usually involves me getting my @ss handed to me.
> 
> Pretty much like @conp leg day madness.
> 
> . and thanks C.


 Oh dude, I only put one and one together now haha!

Great to have you aboard. 0

I forgot to reply back to you (that's my wife phone, to get my number just change the last digit from 6 to 4 and that will get you to my phone


----------



## banzi

GaryMatt said:


> I just hired DECON last week and I can already tell this is gonna be epic.
> 
> Thing with epic, all my epic s#it usually involves me getting my @ss handed to me.
> 
> Pretty much like @conp leg day madness.
> 
> . and thanks C.


 Ah. so his recent reappearance becomes clear.

Paying someone to tell you what to eat and take is a mugs game mate.


----------



## 19072

View attachment 119864


Obv most of these guys belittle me but f**k it. Currently switched from strength training to hypertrophy training.

Giving the joints a rest up for a while.

Sorry for s**t photo these are snaps from a video


----------



## ian.oflynn11

Taken a few days ago


----------



## ConP

banzi said:


> Ah. so his recent reappearance becomes clear.
> 
> Paying someone to tell you what to eat and take is a mugs game mate.


 Hardly. I only realized who it was when he posted up on here (the last name is not the same on here as it is in person).


----------



## barksie

goodison1972 said:


> not bad for an old un..??
> 
> View attachment 119304
> 
> 
> View attachment 119305


 How old is old un ?


----------



## Test-e

barksie said:


> How old is old un ?


 21.


----------



## barksie

Test-e said:


> 21.


 kinell ,lolol,


----------



## GaryMatt

ConP said:


> Oh dude, I only put one and one together now haha!
> 
> Great to have you aboard. 0
> 
> I forgot to reply back to you (that's my wife phone, to get my number just change the last digit from 6 to 4 and that will get you to my phone


 Got it now.


----------



## GaryMatt

banzi said:


> Ah. so his recent reappearance becomes clear.
> 
> Paying someone to tell you what to eat and take is a mugs game mate.


 Dually noted. To go fast I would go alone. To get far I chose the team advantage.

I feel I kept it in the family to say.


----------



## zyphy

GaryMatt said:


> Dually noted. To go fast I would go alone. To get far I chose the team advantage.
> 
> I feel I kept it in the family to say.


 lol


----------



## FelonE1

One week in to my cut


----------



## Test-e

Left at 19, 3 years ago, right spring 2015.

Much more defined now thank God but nice to see I've come some way.


----------



## FelonE1

Test-e said:


> Left at 19, 3 years ago, right spring 2015.
> 
> Much more defined now thank God but nice to see I've come some way.


Done well mate


----------



## NewbieLifter

Just taken for ya


----------



## richardrahl

NewbieLifter said:


> Just taken for ya
> 
> View attachment 119948


 You've got a hole in your blasters, dude.


----------



## banzi

NewbieLifter said:


> Just taken for ya
> 
> View attachment 119948


 forearm marks on thighs as well.


----------



## noongains

NewbieLifter said:


> Just taken for ya
> 
> View attachment 119948


 38 inches as well


----------



## RUDESTEW

38" & sausage legs


----------



## NewbieLifter

My dnp ain't working then haha


----------



## RUDESTEW

Bignath4607 said:


> Finally made it to 120kg :thumb
> 
> View attachment 119947


 19stone n low bf how tall are you buddy ?


----------



## RUDESTEW

:thumbup1:


----------



## 31205

ConP said:


> Very flattering dude appreciate it!
> 
> I have been up to 255lb with abs showing a few years ago. Competed as a heavy weight (215lb on stage). Used to be on the Irish powerlifting team (best win was overall teenager on the world stage in GPC and pulling 333kg at 19 and 90kg). Now I am downsized (broke my spine skiing in 2011 and after that i enjoyed being lighter/smaller) but still competing in various bb (i dropped to middle weight class in 2014 just to see if i could keep my proportions. I did and won 3 shows). Now i am going to try and win this new division at 185lb. I live and breath this s**t and have done for a loooong time now. Thanks for plugging my coaching site! I rub shoulders with some pretty popular people (you will see Jay Cutler is a friend...) which is pretty awesome for a guy that grew up in Ireland buying the mags that had guys like Jay on the cover!!! I also own a hardcore gym in North Carolina!
> 
> ^^^^That sounds like I am promoting my self like crazy...it's not supposed to. I am just trying to condense over a decade of work into a few lines LOL. I used to post a ton of this site using other user names over the years(which explains why I have so many reputation points on here I guess??? Literally no idea how the rep system works on here but i have a s**t ton of points by the looks of things). Now a days I mod over on another board but I thought i would post here a little too
> 
> Regarding weight and height. I am 5ft8 but this is a very depleted lean state! I started my diet a couple of months ago at 218lb and 10.7% on the dexascan. So this is already as sucked in look for me. I have included a picture of when I started the diet at 218lb. And a couple of old pictures from my "jacked" days.
> 
> View attachment 119799
> 
> 
> View attachment 119800
> 
> 
> View attachment 119801


 f**k!!! Look huge in bottom pic! Thought middle one was Dorian Yates at first!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Found an older pic from September 2014, took the other one last Tuesday morning. Some progress :thumb: .


----------



## goodison1972

barksie said:


> How old is old un ?


 43


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Finally made it to 120kg :thumb
> 
> View attachment 119947


 Oh nath..u look more 'manly' than I thought ...facially I mean


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Is that a good thing ?


 Well yes I guess....means u don't look like a boy  unless u want to look like a boy ?


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Aw thanks then as no I don't wanna look like a boy is it a compliment ? Not sure wether your yanking my chain that's all


 Yes..now stop fishing!!


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Aw ^_^ thanks that's made my day and like I say your a hard one to read can't be sure if your winding me up or not :thumb


 Am I?? I thought I was easy ...pretty straight talking so I should be easy


----------



## Test-e

Post chest day;


----------



## A1243R




----------



## Fluke82

A1243R said:


> View attachment 120000


 Looking hyoggeeee fella.

Packing those cals in


----------



## 19072

looking big @A1243R


----------



## barksie

barksie said:


> first photo is fat me in april 2014 ( looked like the penguin) , the black vest photo in feb 2015 at 12 stone,
> 
> was a fat 14 1/2 stone in may 2014 with 38 inch waist size, went down to 11 1/2 stone in august 2014 with 32 inch waist size,
> 
> now im at 12 1/2 stone ( 79 kilo) with 32 inch waist size , im a massive 5 feet 5 inch tall  , and a young 58 years old.
> 
> still very much a work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one from august 2015


 here's me below jan 2016 after hogging at xmas and now eating like billyjoe so little fat man at moment, changing my training now as at hardcore gym, been doing full body at pretty boy commercial gym and my form has been crap, so now changing things up and doing things the right way, eventually i will get it right . gotta give me a 8 for trying, Do i even lift brah, lol.



Ps, no I ain't been tango'd , it's sunbed not spray


----------



## AestheticManlet

Pic from this morning, my bulking cycle is just about over now over sadly :thumbdown: .


----------



## Plate

Ross1991 said:


> Pic from this morning, my bulking cycle is just about over now over sadly :thumbdown: .


 Doubt the cut will take long tho buddy, good work :thumbup1:


----------



## barksie

Ross1991 said:


> Pic from this morning, my bulking cycle is just about over now over sadly :thumbdown: .


 nice one m8,


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah 95% of the time also I'm not used to getting compliments either


 nath if you had just eased of the gas in your last few comments you might have already been elbow deep in @Skye666

keep grinding!!

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

Plate said:


> Doubt the cut will take long tho buddy, good work :thumbup1:


 Cruise till April then cutting time haha.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha cheers for the heads up I really wasn't fishing tho that ship sailed pal I'm the wrong shade for a start


 Love has no shade nath :whistling:


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Whilst this is true correct me if I'm wrong you prefer someone a bit darker than my Sen ?


 careful a certain member may show up crying racism.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Whilst this is true correct me if I'm wrong you prefer someone a bit darker than my Sen ?


 Allegedly ...but I like balding or grey or chubby, tattoo'd or not tattoo'd when it comes to colour teeth ate better white than black and I prefer brown eyes but can be nudged on that


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> careful a certain member may show up crying racism.


 Who who who?!

I like new avi does ur brother mind u using it.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Who who who?!
> 
> I like new avi does ur brother mind u using it.


 they know who they are... and so do you, so stop s**t stirring.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't know why I thought you might be more picky guess that goes to show beauty is only skin deep eh ^_^


 It's fair to say I'm more picky about my coffee these days if that froth isn't perfect on the cappuccino .....I can't hold back


----------



## banzi

lots of sexual tension based on euphemisms in this thread.


----------



## Samdb

Ignore the shite quality like.


----------



## Acidreflux

G-man99 said:


> 25 days left on my cut, hungry and craving carbs.
> 
> Mon-Fri nice and tight with diet and relaxed a little over the weekend.
> 
> Saves me binging doing it this way


What's your diet plan like mate I'm starting a slowly does it cut myself..


----------



## rd88




----------



## Frandeman

what Happens on your chest mate


----------



## rd88

Frandeman said:


> what Happens on your chest mate


 pec tendon rupture mate, happened years ago and operation to fix it wasn't the best aesthetically.


----------



## Frandeman

rd88 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> what Happens on your chest mate
Click to expand...

 pec tendon rupture mate, happened years ago and operation to fix it wasn't the best aesthetically.

Lifting ok ?


----------



## rd88

Frandeman said:


> pec tendon rupture mate, happened years ago and operation to fix it wasn't the best aesthetically.
> 
> Lifting ok ?


 yea it's not too bad mate, a lot better than it was before the operation so structurally surgeon did well.


----------



## Frandeman

I'm glad to hear that man

You look in really too nick ?


----------



## Lukehh

rd88 said:


> yea it's not too bad mate, a lot better than it was before the operation so structurally surgeon did well.


 what was you doing trying to lift 1RM or something?


----------



## BTS93

Had a nice pump earlier (by my standards) - starting to grow!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BTS93 said:


> Had a nice pump earlier (by my standards) - starting to grow![IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> View attachment 120124


 In the showers?


----------



## Plate

BTS93 said:


> Had a nice pump earlier (by my standards) - starting to grow![IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> View attachment 120124


 Delts growing nicely mate!


----------



## BTS93

BLUE(UK) said:


> In the showers?


 Careful what you say - I wiped my arse on your toothbrush xoxox



Plate said:


> Delts growing nicely mate!


 Thanks bud!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BTS93 said:


> Careful what you say - I wiped my arse on your toothbrush xoxox


 Oh you bitch..!!!


----------



## Kristina

Skye666 said:


> Bignath4607 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why I thought you might be more picky guess that goes to show beauty is only skin deep eh
Click to expand...

 It's fair to say I'm more picky about my coffee these days if that froth isn't perfect on the cappuccino .....I can't hold back

Oh my gosh.. yeah what is that?? My too haha...


----------



## Kristina

rd88 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> what Happens on your chest mate
Click to expand...

 pec tendon rupture mate, happened years ago and operation to fix it wasn't the best aesthetically.

Good stuff.

How long was the healing and recovery process on that?


----------



## Skye666

Kristina said:


> It's fair to say I'm more picky about my coffee these days if that froth isn't perfect on the cappuccino .....I can't hold back
> 
> Oh my gosh.. yeah what is that?? My too haha...


 It's true isn't it friends think I'm crazy cappuccino woman but the froth should be a certain way..some places it's flat some it's got bubbles in it pretending to be froth! Starbucks is prob the best


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> It's true isn't it friends think I'm crazy cappuccino woman but the froth should be a certain way..some places it's flat some it's got bubbles in it pretending to be froth! Starbucks is prob the best


 LOL, insisting on paying good money for fresh air.


----------



## Kristina

Skye666 said:


> It's fair to say I'm more picky about my coffee these days if that froth isn't perfect on the cappuccino .....I can't hold back


I learned a trick that may save your life; if the batista looks like a douche, ask for it to be served "extra dry". He might look at you like you have two heads at first, then he'll turn to someone else who knows how to sort you out. ?


----------



## banzi

Kristina said:


> I learned a trick if the person batista looks like an amateur. As for it to be served extra dry. He might look at you like you have two heads at first, then he'll turn to someone else who knows how to sort you out.


 Yeah, good idea to piss of disgruntled staff on minimum wage, enjoy drinking someones spit.


----------



## Kristina

banzi said:


> Yeah, good idea to piss of disgruntled staff on minimum wage, enjoy drinking someones spit.


Haha don't be stupid...


----------



## rd88

Kristina said:


> pec tendon rupture mate, happened years ago and operation to fix it wasn't the best aesthetically.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> How long was the healing and recovery process on that?


 was back in the gym about 8 weeks after surgery going heavy on everything apart from chest. Pec was fully healed about 4 months post op and able to go heavy again.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> LOL, insisting on paying good money for fresh air.


 No bonzo insisting on having it how it should be I don't do bubbles!!!!


----------



## latblaster

Ohh, look who's posted after such a long time.

Wonder why....


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> No bonzo insisting on having it how it should be I don't do bubbles!!!!


 froth is bubbles 

lol at bonzo, it always makes me smile.


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> froth is bubbles
> 
> lol at bonzo, it always makes me smile.


 I'm curious where did bonzo originate from?


----------



## Varg

banzi said:


> lol at bonzo, it always makes me smile.


 I imagine that looks a little like this.


----------



## rd88

quick one from gym this morning


----------



## Pinky

Ross1991 said:


> I'm curious where did bonzo originate from?


 I think Skye called it him, and its stuck since then


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> froth is bubbles
> 
> lol at bonzo, it always makes me smile.


 Bonzo has caught on have u noticed


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Yeah, good idea to piss of disgruntled staff on minimum wage, enjoy drinking someones spit.


 U ...well I watch them make it I don't sit down until it's done


----------



## solidcecil

A little offseason ab check


----------



## andyhuggins

Not that you want people to "check your off season" abs at all?


----------



## solidcecil

andyhuggins said:


> Not that you want people to "check your off season" abs at all?


 Thought why not?

Got it flaunt it


----------



## andyhuggins

solidcecil said:


> Thought why not?
> 
> Got it flaunt it


 fair play


----------



## JonnyBoy81

has pinky lost weight yet ... ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

solidcecil said:


> Thought why not?
> 
> Got it flaunt it [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Fair play.


----------



## AestheticManlet

solidcecil said:


> Thought why not?
> 
> Got it flaunt it


 Flaunt what? Do you even steroids?

Not serious, great physique mate :thumb: .


----------



## A1243R

Trying to stay as lean as I can while I'm bulking


----------



## BTS93

A1243R said:


> Trying to stay as lean as I can while I'm bulking


 You love those sun beds mate!
Looking well though :thumb


----------



## A1243R

BTS93 said:


> You love those sun beds mate!
> Looking well though :thumb


 :lol: :lol:

i need get back on MT2.

Keeps me skin clear too! I go on like once/twice a week tbh


----------



## BTS93

A1243R said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> i need get back on MT2.
> 
> Keeps me skin clear too! I go on like once/twice a week tbh


 Haha I tend to stay away from all that stuff. I've heard scare stories about MT2, not something I've really looked into!


----------



## solidcecil

A1243R said:


> Trying to stay as lean as I can while I'm bulking
> 
> View attachment 120193


 Packed on some good mass since the last picture I saw of yours


----------



## KI201




----------



## banzi

KI201 said:


> View attachment 120195


 nice underpants


----------



## Mark2021

solidcecil said:


> Thought why not?
> 
> Got it flaunt it


 Fck the haters :lol:


----------



## KI201

Why thank you sir. I'm glad you noticed


----------



## A1243R

solidcecil said:


> Packed on some good mass since the last picture I saw of yours


 Cheers buddy. I'm trying! Seem to be responding well to this cycle... About 15lbs up now I think so fairly happy!


----------



## Mark2021

A1243R said:


> Cheers buddy. I'm trying! Seem to be responding well to this cycle... About 15lbs up now I think so fairly happy!


 Whatchaaaa on


----------



## A1243R

Mark2021 said:


> Whatchaaaa on


 Was on 500mg test and 300npp but dropped it down to 400mg test and 200mg NPP buddy.

Only my second cycle!

Ps - your physique is probably what I'm aiminf for mate  got any recent pics? No ****


----------



## Mark2021

A1243R said:


> Was on 500mg test and 300npp but dropped it down to 400mg test and 200mg NPP buddy.
> 
> Only my second cycle!
> 
> Ps - your physique is probably what I'm aiminf for mate  got any recent pics? No ****


 That was summer, on a lean bulk now. Il upload one.

Money talks for naughty pics


----------



## Pinky

Bignath4607 said:


> Where's tha from @Pinky ?


 Where's what from? Bonzo? I dunno ask Skye


----------



## Mark2021




----------



## Frandeman

Mark looking great as usual ?


----------



## Jordan08

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 120271


 Lucky you. I missed the chance of meeting him last week while his visit at bodyexpo India  . Heard from my mates, he is a great guy


----------



## FelonE1

Pic from Saturdays shoot at my gym


----------



## sneeky_dave

FelonE said:


> Pic from Saturdays shoot at my gym


From a photographers point of view an extra light source would make a huge difference.

Superb progress as always!!!


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> Pic from Saturdays shoot at my gym


Lighting is píss poor, doesn't do you justice tbh mate!


----------



## FelonE1

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Saturdays shoot at my gym
Click to expand...

Lighting is píss poor, doesn't do you justice tbh mate!

I don't think the lighting is too bad


----------



## TELBOR

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Saturdays shoot at my gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lighting is píss poor, doesn't do you justice tbh mate!

I don't think the lighting is too bad

Could be so much better, that's all


----------



## Mark2021

FelonE said:


> Pic from Saturdays shoot at my gym


 That's a serious face mate :lol:

What was your ring entrance music. Or should I say his music to entering your ring?


----------



## Jordan08

MissMartinez said:


> Definitely a nice guy, very easy to chat to. Useless with accents though lol, he thought I was Australian! Odd he's not the first American that's thought that ...


 Lol..How people in west estimates the origin country?..I have few french colleagues, they thought i am a Brazilian


----------



## superpube

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Lol..How people in west estimates the origin country?..I have few french colleagues, they thought i am a Brazilian


 I'd take that as a compliment!


----------



## Jordan08

superpube said:


> I'd take that as a compliment!


 But, i am not a football fan


----------



## banzi

taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems


Looking good as always you old fart


----------



## 19072

Good nick for an OAP


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems
> 
> View attachment 120281


 A back problem which prevents you from eating properly huh?


----------



## FelonE1

DLTBB said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems
Click to expand...

 A back problem which prevents you from eating properly huh?

He can't bend down to pick the Meals On Wheels dinners up off the doorstep.


----------



## mrwright

banzi said:


> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems
> 
> View attachment 120281


 Fake pic needs some sort of cutlery for proof


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems
Click to expand...

 Fake pic needs some sort of cutlery for proof

Holding todays copy of Readers Digest


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> A back problem which prevents you from eating properly huh?


 Yes, when Im not training properly I tend to just eat what I like, same on holiday, no training, eat what I like.

I think it does the body good to give it a break from all the protein every now and again.

todays food

3 dairylea on toast
beans on 2 toast
BLT barm cake
1 pack of peanut butter Oreos
corned beef ash for tea


----------



## Heavyassweights

banzi said:


> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems
> 
> View attachment 120281


 nice bangle


----------



## banzi

Heavyassweights said:


> nice bangle


 I won it in @Kristina comp


----------



## Frandeman

Proper British s**t ???

What banzi eats


----------



## FelonE1

Heavyassweights said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> taken today, not training or eating properly at the moment due to back problems
Click to expand...

 nice bangle

It's a friendship bracelet......We've got matching ones


----------



## Mark2021

Frandeman said:


> Proper British s**t
> 
> What banzi eats


 It's all his pension allows him too


----------



## Frandeman

Salads are cheap


----------



## Fluke82

Had a tri pump not that you can tell, so underdeveloped, only realised from this photo


----------



## AestheticManlet

@EatMeatNoVegan just for you sexy xoxoxo

Few random pics from todays push workout, finished bulk 2 weeks ago cruising now so trying to atleast maintain current weight until cut.










An attempt at lats didn't work to well.


----------



## Dark sim

Heavyassweights said:


> nice bangle


 Panic alarm, in case he falls over


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> Panic alarm, in case he falls over


 It's called a 'life line'.


----------



## Dark sim

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's called a 'life line'.


 My nan has one, that is how I recognise it.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dark sim said:


> My nan has one, that is how I recognise it.


 They can be neck or wrist worn. Very good idea IMO.

I hope you do what you can to look after your nan.


----------



## Dark sim

BLUE(UK) said:


> They can be neck or wrist worn. Very good idea IMO.
> 
> I hope you do what you can to look after your nan.


 Great idea, as long as she wears it. She has lots of family, and my dog


----------



## Heavyassweights

Drogon said:


> View attachment 120317
> 
> 
> Had a tri pump not that you can tell, so underdeveloped, only realised from this photo


 nice bangle


----------



## Fluke82

Heavyassweights said:


> nice bangle


 @banzi recommended it


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> @banzi recommended it


 I always wear a bangle.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> I always wear a bangle.


 I wear two, black and brown.

Do I win?


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> I wear two, black and brown.
> 
> Do I win?


 No, quality beats quantity.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> No, quality beats quantity.


 I like even numbers


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> I like even numbers


 show us the one on your ankle, it will give you a reason to post a photo of your sub par legs.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> show us the one on your ankle, it will give you a reason to post a photo of your sub par legs.


 My legs are my best body part, way bigger than my upper body, I'll post one sunday

Keep doubting, I'll keep proving

keep mirin hard


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> My legs are my best body part, I'll post one sunday
> 
> Keep doubting, I'll keep proving
> 
> keep mirin hard


 Why Sunday, is that when you change your underpants?


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> Why Sunday, is that when you change your underpants?


 Next gym session dur.

i change my underpants on Monday (doesn't everyone?)


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> Next gym session dur.
> 
> i change my underpants on Monday (doesn't everyone?)


 so you want to pump them up first?

You will smooth them out you know.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> so you want to pump them up first?
> 
> You will smooth them out you know.


 No, I want the half decent lighting.

Im not big enough nor lean enough to look even OK by a bodybuilding forum standards, without the right conditions


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> No, I want the half decent lighting.
> 
> Im not big enough nor lean enough to look even OK by a bodybuilding forum standards, without the right conditions


 lol, I would NEVER take a photo in the gym, or the changing rooms for that matter, I bet people laugh when they see you snapping away, There are some real ****wits at our gym but I have never sen anyone take a selfie in the gym, never.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> Drogon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want the half decent lighting.
> 
> Im not big enough nor lean enough to look even OK by a bodybuilding forum standards, without the right conditions
Click to expand...

 lol, I would NEVER take a photo in the gym, or the changing rooms for that matter, I bet people laugh when they see you snapping away, There are some real ****wits at our gym but I have never sen anyone take a selfie in the gym, never.

I do it all the time lol fvck what anyone thinks.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> lol, I would NEVER take a photo in the gym, or the changing rooms for that matter, I bet people laugh when they see you snapping away, There are some real ****wits at our gym but I have never sen anyone take a selfie in the gym, never.


 I'm not an idiot. Why do you think I never post pictures...this was 1am in the morning and completely empty :lol:

although people do all the time, I look down on them (despite secretly doing it myself sometimes).

was pleased with how I looked on that day (not often)

24 hour fitness for life gym for you


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> I do it all the time lol fvck what anyone thinks.


 Just wait until you move up to Liverpool, we dont take that s**t up here.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time lol fvck what anyone thinks.
Click to expand...

 Just wait until you move up to Liverpool, we dont take that s**t up here.

Lol it'll be nice not being surrounded by bitter nattys


----------



## b0t13

FelonE said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time lol fvck what anyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Just wait until you move up to Liverpool, we dont take that s**t up here.

Lol it'll be nice not being surrounded by bitter nattys

Scousers will just steal your gains and your trainers and your phone you take pics on, basically anything..


----------



## FelonE1

b0t13 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do it all the time lol fvck what anyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Just wait until you move up to Liverpool, we dont take that s**t up here.Lol it'll be nice not being surrounded by bitter nattys

Scousers will just steal your gains and your trainers and your phone you take pics on, basically anything..

They can take my girl,they can take my possessions.......but I'll fight to the death for my gains


----------



## Frandeman

98kgs last night

2 months into winter bulk

1 month no smoking s**t


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> 98kgs last night
> 
> 2 months into winter bulk
> 
> 1 month no smoking s**t


 are you sitting on a dildo?


----------



## Frandeman

That's the best you can do?

Must be the old age ...you are loosing it... Even@dragon takes the piss of you nowadays ?


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> That's the best you can do?
> 
> Must be the old age ...you are loosing it... Even@dragon takes the piss of you nowadays


 it was the neck vascularity, I can only imagine what your face looks like , I bet you look like a fu**ing beetroot.


----------



## Frandeman

Something like this

That's why is no in the picture


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> Something like this
> 
> That's why is no in the picture


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> 98kgs last night
> 
> 2 months into winter bulk
> 
> 1 month no smoking s**t


 Expected more in the guns department.


----------



## Frandeman

18 inchs is no bad

But I'm fat


----------



## superpube

BLUE(UK) said:


> Expected more in the muscles department.


----------



## Frandeman

I got one I use in fabswingers

Want to see it ?


----------



## Darrenmcvicar




----------



## FelonE1

Darrenmcvicar said:


>


I'd maybe lower calories by about 200


----------



## Mark2021

FelonE said:


> I'd maybe lower calories by about 200


 Nah 100 max, will loose too much muscle


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> Nah 100 max, will loose too much muscle


Lose Mark not loose


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> Nah 100 max, will loose too much muscle


Lose Mark not loose


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> Nah 100 max, will loose too much muscle


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> 18 inchs is no bad
> 
> But I'm fat


 How tall are you then?

They don't look 18" in that picture, do you have any of you tensed?


----------



## Heavyassweights

tensed = hard


----------



## Frandeman

6ft tall

f**k is hard to take the picture alone

Always had big arms don't be jell

And done triceps today


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> 6ft tall
> 
> f**k is hard to take the picture alone
> 
> Always had big arms don't be jell
> 
> And done triceps today


 Pic showing Bigger triceps than mine or you've got a baggy tape measure and felt tip pen tattoos.


----------



## Frandeman

Better ?

that was today at the gym


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Frandeman said:


> Better ?


 Beer belly is coming along nicely


----------



## Frandeman

No drinking since Christmas..

Eating like a pig thou

I'm bulking 12 kg up in 2 months


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> No drinking since Christmas..
> 
> Eating like a pig thou
> 
> I'm bulking 12 kg up in 2 months


 Better but I'm still not seeing 18" unless you're hiding a lb of belly pork under your arms. :cool2:


----------



## banzi

BLUE(UK) said:


> Better but I'm still not seeing 18" unless you're hiding a lb of belly pork under your arms. :cool2:


 these are 18.5 inches


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> these are 18.5 inches


 Dem natty genetics.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> these are 18.5 inches


 Mmmmm


----------



## Skye666

I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!

and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!
> 
> and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?
> 
> View attachment 120497


 Well I never....a Facial....


----------



## TITO

99kg unpumped week 6 of cruise!


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!
> 
> and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?
> 
> View attachment 120497


 yeh that's facial worthy..


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!
> 
> and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?
> 
> View attachment 120497


 and yet when you say "go on then" he doesn't?

Wake up call girl , hes a prude.


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!
> 
> and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?


Lil cutie you


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Just about you and that bloody iPad :angry: body looks great tbf re the quads usually more weight makes them grow does for me anyway *what's the Tat btw ?*


 creepy zoom lens......


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Even if I did my eyesight is shocking


 I cant even see a tattoo, your eyes are better than mine.


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> I might be wrong on her hip maybe a shadow lol


 its a tattoo, it says "if you can read this your are too close"


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> Well I never....a Facial....


 Hello stranger


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> yeh that's facial worthy..


 Lol I know what ur doing...stop it. But thank you


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> and yet when you say "go on then" he doesn't?
> 
> Wake up call girl , hes a prude.


 God knows it's very confusing ....for me anyway who can't do going round in circles!! Can't be doin.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Just about you and that bloody iPad :angry: body looks great tbf re the quads usually more weight makes them grow does for me anyway what's the Tat btw ?


 Iv done heavier but obviously there's a limit re back issues even pushing on leg press can irritate it's better straight leg for more weight but if it's incline where the leg press comes down and ur knees go into ur chest ..I don't like it so I don't use that. I'm doing a lot of plyo stuff and single leg plus partial reps ( someone said that helps) Bain


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Lil cutie you


 Ohhhhh felonE been awhile since I got called that....


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I might be wrong on her hip maybe a shadow lol


 Yes ...both hips and round the back it's not finished


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Yes ...both hips and round the back it's not finished


 maybe just above your ass crack you could have an arrow pointing down saying "enter here", might give loverboy a prompt.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

All of the images in my head have now been shattered...... :huh:


----------



## Frandeman

No bad for a GILF


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> maybe just above your ass crack you could have an arrow pointing down saying "enter here", might give loverboy a prompt.


 Right...that's it now...not lover boy!!!! Shaddup


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> All of the images in my head have now been shattered...... :huh:


 What were the Images Steve'o with a v


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm guessing that by partial reps you mean no lock out so to keep the time under tension in a higher range if so that's a good way of achieving growth also doing a couple of mega slow sets ie 7 secs up and 7 down really stresses the deep set fibres to give growth bit like paused reps if you will


 Yes like that and it friggin kills at the time has me squealing but if I'm honest don't feel anything g next day


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Right...that's it now...not lover boy!!!! Shaddup


 "loverboy" oversteps the mark after all the other things I have written?


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Yes like that and it friggin kills at the time has me squealing but if I'm honest don't feel anything g next day


 ah... so you have done it after all.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!
> 
> and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?
> 
> View attachment 120497


 I'll show you a facial


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> ah... so you have done it after all.


 Lol..stop it


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> I'll show you a facial


 Waits


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I could say sommat else here but il be a good lad for a change


 No Not anal ..bonzo started that


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> Iv done heavier but obviously there's a limit re back issues even pushing on leg press can irritate it's better straight leg for more weight but if it's incline where the leg press comes down and ur knees go into ur chest ..I don't like it so I don't use that. I'm doing a lot of plyo stuff and single leg plus partial reps ( someone said that helps) Bain [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]


 Leg press rips my lower back to shreds. The best thing for my thighs are wide stance 'half squats' as heavy as I can.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Go on then....


 fixed.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> No that's old now lol


 What was u gonna say then


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> Leg press rips my lower back to shreds. The best thing for my thighs are wide stance 'half squats' as heavy as I can.


 See I can't do the squat even with nothing on the way up it's twinging


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> See I can't do the squat even with nothing on the way up it's twinging


 Ah I didn't realise it was that bad.

What about hack squats?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> What were the Images Steve'o with a v


 I think that would be telling....! I do approve of the new images I have to work with though....lol

The images in my head were crystal clear in full HD....

@skype666


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ah I didn't realise it was that bad.
> 
> What about hack squats?


 No..anything like that...it's mainly with both legs single legs are easier on most ..I'm just trying to do pistol squats at the moment I can do 5 ...crap but it's a start


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> No..anything like that...it's mainly with both legs single legs are easier on most ..I'm just trying to do pistol squats at the moment I can do 5 ...crap but it's a start


 Can you do step ups onto a box? Add weight.


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> Can you do step ups onto a box? Add weight.


 Yes..but isn't that more glute?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> Yes..but isn't that more glute?


 Sure.

Have you tried squatting in heels? Can you manage it pain free? If so, squat on a raised heel?


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I'd say get some weighted lunges done if poss


 I do them 400 a week!


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sure.
> 
> Have you tried squatting in heels? Can you manage it pain free? If so, squat on a raised heel?


 Heels??? Are u taking the...... Lol


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Heels??? Are u taking the...... Lol


----------



## Smitch

banzi said:


>


 That was never gonna end well was it.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 And that would happen to me..


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Can you do any form of leg press ? I suffer a bad back when squatting 250+ but if I do leg press on smith machine the unlimited foot and placement position means I can do it with no pain whatsoever I believe flex Lewis said awaits ain't needed to build great legs
> 
> what about leg extensions do many of them I do 7 sets double leg and 7 single leg


 Do u agree weights arnt needed to build legs?

Yes leg extensions . I just think I just need some shots of whatever them hench women have


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Do u agree weights arnt needed to build legs?
> 
> Yes leg extensions . I just think I just need some shots of whatever them hench women have


Get on the juice


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> Heels??? Are u taking the...... Lol


 I meant no weight and if you can then do normal squats with a 'ramp' under your feet to replicate the heel.


----------



## Smitch

FelonE said:


> Get on the juice


 Carrot juice?


----------



## Brook877

Smitch said:


> Carrot juice?


 Juice plus.


----------



## FelonE1

Smitch said:


> Carrot juice?


Orange juice.....she doesn't want to get too big.


----------



## FelonE1

Brook877 said:


> Juice plus.


Juice plus steroids


----------



## Brook877

FelonE said:


> Juice plus steroids


 Equals quads..


----------



## FelonE1

Brook877 said:


> Equals quads..


Sure diddly do


----------



## Brook877

FelonE said:


> Sure diddly do


 No diggity.

No doubt.


----------



## FelonE1

Brook877 said:


> No diggity.
> 
> No doubt.


I like the way you work it


----------



## Brook877

FelonE said:


> I like the way you work it


 I got to bag it up..

:thumb :lol:


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Get on the juice


 Not against it but don't know enough about it to do it and there's no women on here coming forth with any experiences


----------



## Skye666

Smitch said:


> Carrot juice?


 Cranberry ..kill 2 birds one stone


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Not against it but don't know enough about it to do it and there's no women on here coming forth with any experiences


 @Drogon is very beautiful, he may have been a woman once.


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Not against it but don't know enough about it to do it and there's no women on here coming forth with any experiences


That's one of the things we lack on here,females on juice able to help other females out.


----------



## Sphinkter

banzi said:


> @Drogon is very beautiful, he may have been with a woman once.


 fixed


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Cranberry ..kill 2 birds one stone


Cystitis?


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> @Drogon is very beautiful woman, I have been with her more than once.


Fixed


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> @Drogon is very beautiful, he may have been a woman once.


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Cystitis?


 And thrush


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> What do you do for legs?


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> What do you do for legs?


 It's easier to say what I don't do..no squats no hack squats no dead lifts ...and everything else I pretty much do ...


----------



## A1243R

Weight around 206lbs... need to keep pushign this weight before i have to take a week to 10 days off.


----------



## scott.taylor

This was from a few months ago, not really changed since then. Just ate at maintenance through PCT and only lost 1kg.

Kept 7kg and came out with less body fat.


----------



## Skye666

scott.taylor said:


> This was from a few months ago, not really changed since then. Just ate at maintenance through PCT and only lost 1kg.
> 
> Kept 7kg and came out with less body fat.
> 
> View attachment 120532


 @Flubs @MissMartinez PACKING! iI told u 

Nice legs Scot


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> @Flubs @MissMartinez PACKING! iI told u
> 
> Nice legs Scot


 Looks like my next pciture im going to have to wear tight boxers... Bloody perv


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> @Flubs @MissMartinez PACKING! iI told u
> 
> Nice legs Scot


 whats the giveaway?

No separation between cock and balls/lack of mushroom?


----------



## Frandeman

A1243R said:


> Looks like my next pciture im going to have to wear tight boxers... Bloody perv


 Don't forget a pair of socks that would help.


----------



## superpube

MissMartinez said:


> Was thinking the same just didn't want to say!


 Likewise..


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> You can build pretty decent legs with the rest. Make sure to do heavy lunges in the smith machine also if you don't squat.* You ever tries single leg leg pressing, *I find it easier on my lower back if it's very fatigued or sore.


 careful with those they can cause pelvic shift.


----------



## 25434

Bignath4607 said:


> Glad women are just as Pervy as men after all @Skye666 @MissMartinez @Lotte @[Redacted]


 What a cheek! I'm not that bothered about the size of men's tackle, after all, you know what "they" say?

No point in having a Rolls Royce if you can't drive it!

phewnowifeelrude....runslikethewind...

my hurrr hurr


----------



## Frandeman

8inch is perfect so I heard


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Looks like my next pciture im going to have to wear tight boxers... Bloody perv


 Hahaha I was gonna say...soooo when ur ready


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> whats the giveaway?
> 
> No separation between cock and balls/lack of mushroom?


 Like a well packed shopping bag we know these things


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Was thinking the same just didn't want to say!


 Lol...chicken


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha I was gonna say...soooo when ur ready


 Skye... im going to have to ask you to stop flirting with me now :whistling:

although i have to say... you are looking mighty fine in your pic from yesterday... :wub:


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Skye... im going to have to ask you to stop flirting with me now [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=64d120b63656cc7ad0fb5833482971be020da5d492054c53a819f6e488d91d20[/IMG]
> 
> although i have to say... you are looking mighty fine in your pic from yesterday... [IMG alt=":wub:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wub.png&key=4374757f293d64d155b332b46a19fe879fefae9e1114aee215c4e55406ed172a[/IMG]


 Was that a flirt.. Oh I didn't realize  thanks kind of ya to say so.


----------



## A1243R

Skye666 said:


> Was that a flirt.. Oh I didn't realize  thanks kind of ya to say so.


----------



## Skye666

Frandeman said:


> 8inch is perfect so I heard


 It's not perfect if it dosnt work properly


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> It's not perfect if it dosnt work properly


 1g of test

I can make holes with it lol


----------



## Skye666

Frandeman said:


> 1g of test
> 
> I can make holes with it lol


 Have u met a bikini girl yet?


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> Have u met a bikini girl yet?


 Yep

And she looks like a monster without nice hair and make up

Nice on competition day

At 4 on a normal day lol


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Really? Does that happen often?


 my chiropractor says so.


----------



## Lotte

Skye666 said:


> Yes like that and it friggin kills at the time has me squealing but if I'm honest don't feel anything g next day


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I completely mistook this for a reply to the recent discussion about "oh go on then".... Sorry Skye!!! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Lotte said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I completely mistook this for a reply to the recent discussion about "oh go on then".... Sorry Skye!!! :lol:


 Lol I know ....it wasn't til that bonzo quoted it I thought damn but u know when there's no point re writing it coz u just went too far...it was one of them!


----------



## Jordan08

View attachment IMG_2433.JPG


----------



## rd88




----------



## Titleist

rd88 said:


> :


 Absolute beast - top work


----------



## A1243R

Leg picture... They are growing just not very lean 

lighting is s**t as well tbh.

@Skye666 just for you  pink to make the girls wink eyy


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> Leg picture... They are growing just not very lean
> 
> lighting is s**t as well tbh.
> 
> @Skye666 just for you  pink to make the girls wink eyy
> 
> View attachment 120615


 Ohhhh abit of pink..I'm winking I'm wwwwwinking


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhh abit of pink..I'm winking I'm wwwwwinking


 he should have packed.


----------



## Archaic

Strong fanny bulge :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter

Archaic said:


> Strong fanny bulge :thumb


 It's either a long thin semi going off to the left, or a wee chode hanging straight down.. Either way I commend his bravery.


----------



## Skye666

Sphinkter said:


> It's either a long thin semi going off to the left, or a wee chode hanging straight down.. Either way I commend his bravery.


 Leave him alone!! He wore pink for me :wub:


----------



## BoomTime

After last nights epic pull session, day one of bulk,

View attachment 120725


----------



## A1243R

Archaic said:


> Strong fanny bulge :thumb





Sphinkter said:


> It's either a long thin semi going off to the left, or a wee chode hanging straight down.. Either way I commend his bravery.





banzi said:


> he should have packed.


 Guys if you want a cock pic just ask


----------



## Dieseldave

Titleist said:


> Absolute beast - top work


 You're looking great mate.

To give some constructive criticism though, if you bring up your lateral delts you would look 10 x better.

Edit - @rd88


----------



## Mark2021

rd88 said:


>


 Fernando Alonso when did you get into BB? Are you going to redbull?


----------



## BoomTime




----------



## Ares

rd88 said:


>


 Are you related to Sebastien Chabal!?

Beast!


----------



## rd88




----------



## solidcecil




----------



## banzi

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 121070


 taking your vest off doesnt count as a transformation.

Looking great all the same mate.,


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## puurboi




----------



## BoomTime

Rear delt is improving, which is one of my target areas for this bulk.

View attachment 121125


----------



## Plate

BoomTime said:


> Rear delt is improving, which is one of my target areas for this bulk.
> 
> View attachment 121125


 You know Henry gives a good blowie..

so I have been told anyway


----------



## BoomTime

Plate said:


> You know Henry gives a good blowie..
> 
> so I have been told anyway


 You were told wrong....

He does how ever give the world's best suckie


----------



## Plate

BoomTime said:


> You were told wrong....
> 
> He does how ever give the world's best suckie


 You havnt tried hetty pal


----------



## solidcecil

Not a picture but...

Tried these tonight, good pump.


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> Rear delt is improving, which is one of my target areas for this bulk.
> 
> View attachment 121125


 If you end up overdeveloping your rear delts consult @Drogon his life is blighted by this problem.


----------



## Benchbum

0 carb <15g fat for a few weeks now - 6 weeks out - flat as s**t


----------



## 31205

Benchbum said:


> 0 carb <15g fat for a few weeks now - 6 weeks out - flat as s**t
> 
> View attachment 121140
> 
> 
> View attachment 121141


 Do your grandparents not kick off when you leave shaker cups all over the place?


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> I'm working on the glutes and quads so my most recent side bum shot today...it's growing ..slowly but I'm pleased wih it. Just need to work on quads why don't they grow!!!
> 
> and @Plate @Bignath4607 does this count as a facial?
> 
> View attachment 120497


  Whhhhy helloooo. . . .


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## GaryMatt

It's getting there.


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> Whhhhy helloooo. . . .


 Garry ur late!!!


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> It's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 121143


 And....and........annnnnnd.......boy got bum :thumb:


----------



## mrwright

GaryMatt said:


> It's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 121143


 Always thought you were black....


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> If you end up overdeveloping your rear delts consult @Drogon his life is blighted by this problem.


 Maybe if I chop them off when they get to big?


----------



## BoomTime

Benchbum said:


> 0 carb <15g fat for a few weeks now - 6 weeks out - flat as s**t
> 
> View attachment 121140
> 
> 
> View attachment 121141


 That's very drastic? What is the plan with this? Looking good though.


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> Garry ur late!!!


 That's my bad.

I'm gonna have to revert to my usual "stalkie" approach to you Skye! Lol.

Great pic tho!


----------



## GaryMatt

mrwright said:


> Always thought you were black....


 LOL, nah.


----------



## 31205

GaryMatt said:


> It's getting there.
> 
> View attachment 121143


 You got an allergy or something? You're all swollen up!


----------



## Hoddsy




----------



## Hoddsy

Benchbum said:


> 0 carb <15g fat for a few weeks now - 6 weeks out - flat as s**t
> 
> View attachment 121140
> 
> 
> View attachment 121141


 Damn, wish I looked like that when depleted. I'm not even that big pumped haha. Oh well, slowly slowly


----------



## Benchbum

sen said:


> Do your grandparents not kick off when you leave shaker cups all over the place?
> 
> 
> 
> BoomTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very drastic? What is the plan with this? Looking good though.
> 
> 
> 
> loverly....
Click to expand...

 Shredz



Hoddsy said:


> Damn, wish I looked like that when depleted. I'm not even that big pumped haha. Oh well, slowly slowly


----------



## solidcecil




----------



## redpill859

This is from about 6 weeks ago saw this and thought i was a fat f**k so currently cutting, if it looks a bit off symmetry wise that cause i have cerebral palsy (right side) work in progress n that lol


----------



## DLTBB

Today!


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> Today!


 delts look fantastic mate, accentuated by the free vest,


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> delts look fantastic mate, accentuated by the free vest,


 Thanks. The cheesiest brand ever... 'sex, weights and protein shakes' *dry heave*


----------



## zyphy

DLTBB said:


> Today!


 juicy fella


----------



## FelonE1

How I'm looking before this 12 week transformation challenge starts


----------



## Jammy Dodger

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking before this 12 week transformation challenge starts
> 
> View attachment 121355


 You have ****ed yourself over mate. You are in too good shape. Should have eaten like a pig to have a really remarkable transformation!



redpill859 said:


> View attachment 121319
> 
> 
> This is from about 6 weeks ago saw this and thought i was a fat f**k so currently cutting, if it looks a bit off symmetry wise that cause i have cerebral palsy (right side) work in progress n that lol


 You look good mate. You have got yourself a strongman type physique there. Only the real animals post on here do don't judge yourself against them. Also massive respect for seeing past your disability - takes something a bit special in someone to do that! You look better than half the gear users on here who don't have an impairment. Including myself!


----------



## FelonE1

sammym said:


> You have ****ed yourself over mate. You are in too good shape. Should have eaten like a pig to have a really remarkable transformation!
> 
> You look good mate. You have got yourself a strongman type physique there. Only the real animals post on here do don't judge yourself against them. Also massive respect for seeing past your disability - takes something a bit special in someone to do that! You look better than half the gear users on here who don't have an impairment. Including myself!


 Got a week yet lol


----------



## redpill859

sammym said:


> You look good mate. You have got yourself a strongman type physique there. Only the real animals post on here do don't judge yourself against them. Also massive respect for seeing past your disability - takes something a bit special in someone to do that! You look better than half the gear users on here who don't have an impairment. Including myself!


 cheers, we have to work with the body we've got lol.

i want to cut cause i'm getting married and i can't fit into my suit lo,l plus not seen my abs since i was in my early 20's, i've just turned 40 n decided id like to see them again


----------



## Jordan08

Had a minor accident in the day but was motivated to hit the gym after 3 days off already. No heavy weights just low weight high reps.

P.S:- sorry for edit


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Me n the gym buddy casually filling 2xl t shirts
> 
> View attachment 121385


 The one in hat....pull socks down and train calfs


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> The one in hat....pull socks down and train calfs [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 'Sorta footwear are they??!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Bignath4607 said:


> Skye he's my mate [IMG alt=":angry:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_angry.png&key=40823dc91a98e9e973d929b7779ca7634440d4f71fd97a3478c43b1b3460afe0[/IMG]
> 
> @BLUE(UK) I'm not sure actually not my choice of gym wear but I'm actually in work rig as I forgot my gym gear


 I know which one you are, luckily not only were you hiding your footwear but also got the excuses in just in case someone sees a reflection on a mirror. :lol:


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> *Skye he's my mate * :angry:
> 
> @BLUE(UK) I'm not sure actually not my choice of gym wear but I'm actually in work rig as I forgot my gym gear


 awww... how touching...


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Sorta footwear are they??!!


 Boating shoes :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Skye he's my mate :angry:
> 
> @BLUE(UK) I'm not sure actually not my choice of gym wear but I'm actually in work rig as I forgot my gym gear


 Lol...I'm onlyyyyyyy playingggggg .....( mates a gimp  )

u look bigger than I thought....can I take ur weight please?


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> How are you going to weigh me ?


 I'm not u just tell me I jot it down


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Jot it down what is this lol u off t buy me pants mum


 Ok


----------



## thecoms

Pinky said:


> View attachment 164378
> 
> 
> Took at 4.30am last week


 why cant I view any attachments ?


----------



## AgoSte

DLTBB said:


> Today!


 Do you train delts too mate?


----------



## DLTBB

AgoSte said:


> Do you train delts too mate?


 Indeed fella. And legs too, this is from last week.


----------



## AgoSte

DLTBB said:


> Indeed fella. And legs too, this is from last week.


 I liked. Am i ****?


----------



## b0t13

@DLTBB if your delts get anymore full i think theyre going to explode lmao

do you have that conditioning all year round or does it get 'softer' when you cruise?


----------



## Skye666

b0t13 said:


> @DLTBB if your delts get anymore full i think theyre going to explode lmao
> 
> do you have that conditioning all year round or does it get 'softer' when you cruise?


 Let's hope it's like 'that' all year round


----------



## Skye666

DLTBB said:


> Indeed fella. And legs too, this is from last week.


 Ladies....suitcase required


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> They'd be like pets, you'd just have a constant urge to stroke them


 I didn't see the legs


----------



## Irish Beast

DLTBB said:


> Indeed fella. And legs too, this is from last week.


 Impressive mate. Can I have my boxers back now? Its got beyond a joke!


----------



## Big_D

AgoSte said:


> DLTBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed fella. And legs too, this is from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you train delts too mate?
Click to expand...

 What is your current weight pal how much lower bf% you gonna for ? Very impressive physique


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think he's stuffed lol


 Lol...I think ur naughty


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think he's stuffed lol


 We are going to get slated when we put our pics in ... u better bring that gun :gun_bandana:


----------



## A1243R

Chest and shoulders last night!


----------



## Abc987

A1243R said:


> Chest and shoulders last night!
> 
> View attachment 121398


 Looking good mate but you a tpw rep lol


----------



## DC1

A1243R said:


> Chest and shoulders last night!
> 
> View attachment 121398


 Seen the light mate? Myprotein for the win!


----------



## A1243R

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate but you a tpw rep lol


 Long time no speak, how you getting on mate?



DC1 said:


> Seen the light mate? Myprotein for the win!


 f**k me I should probably delete that! Haha!


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Pfft Noah will build another ark by the time women join in


 Erm excuse me my names down I'm coming in


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> We should stuff for lols!


 Shall we shall we :bounce:


----------



## Adz




----------



## Abc987

A1243R said:


> Long time no speak, how you getting on mate?
> 
> f**k me I should probably delete that! Haha!


 So so mate. got fu**ing tonsillitis and an ear infection atm, feels like ive been ill forever. Every time I shift a cold I seem to get another. Stopping this cycle 2 weeks short was gonna run the npp for 9 weeks but think it's a waste. Might as well stop short and start the next one earlier and run it a week or 2 longer. Strength has gone up but gym hasn't been as consistent as I normally am and I've just been eating whatever so don't feel or look that great tbh. Still had comments on size but abs have completely gone.. gonna start cutting in the next couple of weeks (slowly) and will go back on around start of April


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> If your pic ain't down you ain't coming in sweetheart


 My NATURAL picture will be in....so there


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Natural ? I don't follow


 Are u natural? No artificial enhancing??


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> No one said it had to be and you know the answer to that just like anyone else on this site does I have nowt to hide :thumb


 Well...I don't care ...I'm just saying .....


----------



## Test-e

So think I've ****ed myself here.

What looks like my right arm is my left, and what looks like my left is my right. (Selfie camera mirrors image)

My right arm that hasn't been trained since November looks a lot better than my left which just looks flabby.


----------



## DLTBB

Half-natty lighting of peace.


----------



## Fluke82

DLTBB said:


> Half-natty lighting of peace.


 I'm mirin the non-receding hairline


----------



## DLTBB

Drogon said:


> I'm mirin the non-receding hairline


 I'm glad, I coudln't stand to go bald. My hairline seems impregnable, I've ran pretty much everything and haven't shed any hair yet.


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> I'm glad, I coudln't stand to go bald. My hairline seems impregnable, I've ran pretty much everything and haven't shed any hair yet.


 some people are like that, I have a full head at 50, I think its more down to genetics.


----------



## Fluke82

DLTBB said:


> I'm glad, I coudln't stand to go bald. My hairline seems impregnable, I've ran pretty much everything and haven't shed any hair yet.


 I am receding and initially thought I was shedding a fvck ton and it was all going to go.

10 months later on gear and it's barely any different (I do use nizoral and s5 cream daily - as well as rogaine when I remember, but that's rare)


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> I am receding and initially thought I was shedding a fvck ton and it was all going to go.
> 
> 10 months later on gear and it's barely any different (I do use nizoral and s5 cream daily - as well as rogaine when I remember, but that's rare)


 bald by 25


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> I am receding and initially thought I was shedding a fvck ton and it was all going to go.
> 
> 10 months later on gear and it's barely any different (I do use nizoral and s5 cream daily - as well as rogaine when I remember, but that's rare)


 Sounds more like a maturing hairline to me pal. In the same boat.

Good job using the nizoral, if you became even more concerned or it continued could always look to use fina or dutas.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> bald by 25


 Dead by 24 then, I hope.



Simon 88 said:


> Sounds more like a maturing hairline to me pal. In the same boat.
> 
> Good job using the nizoral, if you became even more concerned or it continued could always look to use fina or dutas.


 Yeah, i was ready to go the fina/duta route if it was bad or got noticeably worse, but it doesn't seem to have really got bad (only I can notice it has, a little - no one else can, apparently).

There quite a lot of scare-mongering about fin/duta online tho must say


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> Dead by 24 then, I hope.
> 
> Yeah, i was ready to go the fina/duta route if it was bad or got noticeably worse, but it doesn't seem to have really got bad (only I can notice it has, a little - no one else can, apparently).
> 
> There quite a lot of scare-mongering about fin/duta online tho must say


 The scare mongering about fin and duta, is the same about anyone taking gear I guess. If anything it is prob safer. Im on duta, merely out of paranoia and it did regrow my hairline and keeps my hair a lot denser. I dont use it daily now though like i did, the half life of duta is long enough for a tab every 5 days.


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> The scare mongering about fin and duta, is the same about anyone taking gear I guess. If anything it is prob safer. Im on duta, merely out of paranoia and it did regrow my hairline and keeps my hair a lot denser. I dont use it daily now though like i did, the half life of duta is long enough for a tab every 5 days.


 Still might consider it as it is slowly going. I'll assess in 6 months or so, is duta expensive?


----------



## Tren's physique

DLTBB said:


> Half-natty lighting of peace.


 Mate do you directly train forearms? They're huge


----------



## DLTBB

Tren's physique said:


> Mate do you directly train forearms? They're huge


 Nope I used to do wrist rope rollers with a plate attached but now only hit them indirectly if I do hammer curls.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Drogon said:


> I am receding and initially thought I was shedding a fvck ton and it was all going to go.
> 
> 10 months later on gear and it's barely any different (I do use nizoral and s5 cream daily - as well as rogaine when I remember, but that's rare)


 I thought the same at first seemed like it was shedding, but it's growing now and is thicker with test/tren. The only time I've noticed it not to grow and shed more was using Masteron, just seemed like i never needed a hair cut, but soon as I came off the mast it grew and got thicker again :thumb: .


----------



## Tren's physique

DLTBB said:


> Nope I used to do wrist rope rollers with a plate attached but now only hit them indirectly if I do hammer curls.


 I want forearms like those too lol. How much is the price/kg? I'd like to buy some.

Don't know wrist rope rollers... I'll check them


----------



## Fluke82

Ross1991 said:


> I thought the same at first seemed like it was shedding, but it's growing now and is thicker with test/tren. The only time I've noticed it not to grow and shed more was using Masteron, just seemed like i never needed a hair cut, but soon as I came off the mast it grew and got thicker again :thumb: .


 Yeah must be an initial shed.

Still never touching mast or winny tho just in case :lol:


----------



## 2o16

Me looking nice and fat before the 12 week transformation.

Yes that's a changing room lol.


----------



## Jordan08

Random pics without a pump. Looking skinny fat..Grrrrrr. :death:


----------



## Colin

Post workout this morning.

Sitting at 84kg 5 foot 8, Reducing calories to bring body fat down to an acceptable level before my bulk phase begins.

View attachment image1.JPG


----------



## FelonE1

Shoulder day pump


----------



## Bobby1413

Colin said:


> Post workout this morning.
> 
> Sitting at 84kg 5 foot 8, Reducing calories to bring body fat down to an acceptable level before my bulk phase begins.
> 
> View attachment 121470


 Some decent shape coming through.

I am 5ft 7inches and 3 quarters ;-) so nearly your height. I'm about 79kg I believe but higher bf%.

What sort of calories are you currently taking with your cut and what routine do you follow?


----------



## Jordan08

FelonE said:


> Shoulder day pump
> 
> View attachment 121487


 In some pics, you look totally different mate. Looking good here


----------



## FelonE1

Jatin Bhatia said:


> In some pics, you look totally different mate. Looking good here


 I know mate it's annoying lol I'm around 94kg atm and fairly lean so a decent size but the pics I take at home I look small every time.

Cheers mate


----------



## banzi

Colin said:


> Post workout this morning.
> 
> Sitting at 84kg 5 foot 8, Reducing calories to bring body fat down to an acceptable level before my bulk phase begins.
> 
> View attachment 121470


 losing weight to put it back on, nice strategy....


----------



## banzi




----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> View attachment 121512


 Lol at least I've stopped the groping now


----------



## RexEverthing

banzi said:


> losing weight to put it back on, nice strategy....


 What is the best strategy? If you're unhappy with BF% isn't it beneficial to strip back first?

EDIT out of interest Banz what's the most out of shape you've ever been?


----------



## banzi

RexEverthing said:


> What is the best strategy? If you're unhappy with BF% isn't it beneficial to strip back first?
> 
> EDIT out of interest Banz what's the most out of shape you've ever been?


 I dont see the point of dieting to bulk???

If he wants to bulk then bulk from now, just dont eat too many cals so you make a mess of yourself.

Better still just stay where he is and eat maintenance cals.

Hes not going to gain any additional muscle getting fatter

as for out of shape, I stopped training for a few years and didnt lift, my weight stabled at 14st, I was prob about 15%

Now I never go any further than this


----------



## Jordan08

FelonE said:


> I know mate it's annoying lol I'm around 94kg atm and fairly lean so a decent size but the pics I take at home I look small every time.
> 
> Cheers mate


 Still fair. I look like an ant anywhere outside the gym. Take out the Pump and i look like i don't even lift..lol


----------



## RexEverthing

banzi said:


> I dont see the point of dieting to bulk???
> 
> If he wants to bulk then bulk from now, just dont eat too many cals so you make a mess of yourself.
> 
> Better still just stay where he is and eat maintenance cals.
> 
> Hes not going to gain any additional muscle getting fatter
> 
> as for out of shape, I stopped training for a few years and didnt lift, my weight stabled at 14st, I was prob about 15%
> 
> Now I never go any further than this


 Nice one.


----------



## Colin

Bobby1413 said:


> Some decent shape coming through.
> 
> I am 5ft 7inches and 3 quarters ;-) so nearly your height. I'm about 79kg I believe but higher bf%.
> 
> What sort of calories are you currently taking with your cut and what routine do you follow?


 Cut phase currently is 500 calories below maintenance (roughly 2700 calories). Bulking will be around 400 above maintenance.

Routine:

Mon-Chest, Calves

Tues - Back

Wed - OFF

Thurs - arms

Fri - Legs, abs

Sat - Shoulders, Calves

Sun - OFF


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> My suit jackets won't fit anymore , pants are fine though
> 
> View attachment 121529


 lol, you look like a school kid thats had a growth spurt through the summer holidays trying their uniform on again.


----------



## Heavyassweights

MissMartinez said:


> My suit jackets won't fit anymore , pants are fine though
> 
> View attachment 121529


 post a pic of the trousers just to be safe


----------



## rd88




----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> I'm at work lol! Maybe later


 I want to check the back seam...


----------



## Heavyassweights

banzi said:


> I want to check the back seamen


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 121537
> 
> 
> View attachment 121538


 lol, how on earth would you explain that to someone walking in?

And I need further verification, hold the phone in your mouth and press down your blouse with the other hand, better still get a colleague to assist.


----------



## babyarm

MissMartinez said:


> I'd just tell them banzi told me to do it! They think I'm weird anyway eating a 500g tube of 0% total Greek yogurt for breakfast. Wait until they see me wash apples with fairy liquid


 What? Wash apples fairy liquid.


----------



## babyarm

MissMartinez said:


> The skin isn't permeable, it washes off. God knows who's touched them and what's on them!


 Washing them water works. :whistling:


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> The skin isn't permeable, it washes off. *God knows who's touched them and what's on them! *


 your fussiness here explains the lack of banging heads in the other thread...


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Would you eat dinner staff prepared after going to the toilet and only washing their hands with water or put money in your mouth after running water on it?


 Arghhhhhhh stop this chat!!! I'm getting finger twitch just thinking about shaking hands.

Nice jacket...NOT.


----------



## babyarm

MissMartinez said:


> Would you eat dinner staff prepared after going to the toilet and only washing their hands with water or put money in your mouth after running water on it?


 That's different putting soap on food is a whole new ball game :whistling:


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Arghhhhhhh stop this chat!!! *I'm getting finger twitch just thinking about shaking hands. *
> 
> Nice jacket...NOT.


----------



## babyarm

MissMartinez said:


> You wash your hands with it. The apple skin isn't permeable so it doesn't absorb the soap just like your hands don't  the water comes into it to rinse it off properly lol!


 Soap can still get in through the top of the apple


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 Hahaha. Good girl


----------



## Keeks

Few pics from this weekend, 4 weeks into prep and 13 weeks out from comp.


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Few pics from this weekend, 4 weeks into prep and 13 weeks out from comp.
> 
> View attachment 121554


 looking great, which show you doing?


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> looking great, which show you doing?


 Ahh thank you, much appreciated. I'm doing Nabba North West show in May, toned class. Haven't competed since 2013 so can't wait to get back on stage!


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> Few pics from this weekend, 4 weeks into prep and 13 weeks out from comp.
> 
> View attachment 121554


 Looking flawless already!


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, much appreciated. I'm doing Nabba North West show in May, toned class. Haven't competed since 2013 so can't wait to get back on stage!


 see you there, Im doing the over 50s


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Looking flawless already!


 Ahh thank you. Flaws are there but over 12 weeks to hammer them out so all ok.



banzi said:


> see you there, Im doing the over 50s


 Really? Awesome, all the best, and would be good to catch up on show day!


----------



## FelonE1

Couple of stills from a video taken at the gym today


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Couple of stills from a video taken at the gym today
> 
> View attachment 121688


 Looks like a porno...


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> Looks like a porno...


 Paypal me a fiver and I'll send you the video


----------



## Acidreflux

marcusmaximus said:


> Lived fat, got skinny, getting hench. 3 years or so difference, last pic around a month ago


 Did you get the ink removed or is it the mirror playing tricks on me?


----------



## FelonE1

Acidreflux said:


> Did you get the ink removed or is it the mirror playing tricks on me?


 That's the other arm,one's a mirror shot and one isn't


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Paypal me a fiver and I'll send you the video


 I kept clicking the play sign on the picture waiting on you stripping and it never happened  Now its gonna cost me????


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> I kept clicking the play sign on the picture waiting on you stripping and it never happened  Now its gonna cost me????


 Lol Nah I'm a shlag I'll give it out for free


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Lol Nah I'm a shlag I'll give it out for free


 PM me it big girl


----------



## Acidreflux

FelonE said:


> That's the other arm,one's a mirror shot and one isn't


 I was thinking like wtf like...ya know like!


----------



## TIDALWAVE

FelonE said:


> Paypal me a fiver and I'll send you the video





FelonE said:


> Couple of stills from a video taken at the gym today
> 
> View attachment 121688


 Jacamo special


----------



## FelonE1

TIDALWAVE said:


> Jacamo special


 What is?


----------



## Fluke82

Down 16lbs from xmas


----------



## A1243R

Drogon said:


> View attachment 121774
> 
> 
> Down 16lbs from xmas


 Looking good mate. Can't wait to see how lean I can get come summer!


----------



## Fluke82

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate. Can't wait to see how lean I can get come summer!


 You've got a fair bit of size now mate....you're going to look a beast :lol:


----------



## A1243R

Drogon said:


> You've got a fair bit of size now mate....you're going to look a beast :lol:


 I wish mate aha! One day hopefully!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 121774
> 
> 
> Down 16lbs from xmas


 Dem rear delts...!!!


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> View attachment 121774
> 
> 
> Down 16lbs from xmas


 Im glad my words motivated you, looking great mate.


----------



## anaboliclove

Drogon said:


> View attachment 121774
> 
> 
> Down 16lbs from xmas


 Awesome lateral delts mate!


----------



## A1243R

@Drogon What the current cycle mate? Whats the diet look like?


----------



## Fluke82

A1243R said:


> @Drogon What the current cycle mate? Whats the diet look like?


 250mg test ew. I'm week 4 of 300mg tren E. Some dudes homebrew.

Not got any sides really (some puffy nips recently). But tbf last night was the first time I sweated out loads, and got gassed while fvcking the misses :lol:

1800-2100 cals, at least 150g+ protein, 40g fat and then rest whatever, usually carbs.

Atm I cook a week in advance so pretty mundane.

This week was porridge in morn, shake mid afternoon, chicken/pasta lunch, chicken/pasta dinner and then whatever I fancy in eve depending on cals left. Frozen yoghurt or chocolate  .


----------



## RexEverthing

Drogon said:


> 250mg test ew. I'm week 4 of 300mg tren E. Some dudes homebrew.
> 
> Not got any sides really (some puffy nips recently). But tbf last night was the first time I sweated out loads, and got gassed while fvcking the misses :lol:
> 
> 1800-2100 cals, at least 150g+ protein, 40g fat and then rest whatever, usually carbs.
> 
> Atm I cook a week in advance so pretty mundane.
> 
> This week was porridge in morn, shake mid afternoon, chicken/pasta lunch, chicken/pasta dinner and then whatever I fancy in eve depending on cals left. Frozen yoghurt or chocolate  .


 What about training? Did you say somewhere you had an injury you were training around? Looking good dude.


----------



## Fluke82

RexEverthing said:


> What about training? Did you say somewhere you had an injury you were training around? Looking good dude.


 Yeah training around a potential slap tear

had a morning in hospital last week, for MRI etc.

Just cannot do any horizontal pressing and sometimes aches when training shoulders/chest, so have to keep it easy!


----------



## RexEverthing

Drogon said:


> Yeah training around a potential slap tear
> 
> had a morning in hospital last week, for MRI etc.
> 
> Just cannot do any horizontal pressing and sometimes aches when training shoulders/chest, so have to keep it easy!


 What did they find? Were you referred for MRI by GP? What does your training look like minus horizontal pressing?


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> View attachment 121774
> 
> 
> Down 16lbs from xmas


 Leaning out really nicely mate.

What weight are you sitting at now? Got some good veins going on!!


----------



## banzi

Simon 88 said:


> Leaning out really nicely mate.
> 
> What weight are you sitting at now? Got some good veins going on!!


 looks around 140lb


----------



## DSG

Bit of an embarrassing picture, my laptop camera is scheisse and my phone is broke.

Never not had back acne since I started puberty so it's something I don't even attempt to deal with anymore.

Still got another stone and half to lose so I should see some definition in the next few months.

Not impressive but I have made progress and that's what this is all about, no matter how small or how big (as the ladies would say, although they'd be lying, like I am).


----------



## Fluke82

RexEverthing said:


> What did they find? Were you referred for MRI by GP? What does your training look like minus horizontal pressing?


 Not got Results, yes - GP.

Ill update log with training so you can see. Pretty drunk right now.



Simon 88 said:


> Leaning out really nicely mate.
> 
> What weight are you sitting at now? Got some good veins going on!!


 Weighed 187lbs this morning. Out for a mates bday tonight, pizza, drinking, so will probably be 195lbs tomorrow morning again :lol:



banzi said:


> looks around 140lb


 Can never just be nice can ya, 187lbs right after waking this morn, after loo.


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> Not got Results, yes - GP.
> 
> Ill update log with training so you can see. Pretty drunk right now.
> 
> Weighed 187lbs this morning. Out for a mates bday tonight, pizza, drinking, so will probably be 195lbs tomorrow morning again :lol:
> 
> Can never just be nice can ya, 187lbs right after waking this morn, after loo.


 You'll soon drop the water weight etc with a few workouts afterwards. Entitled to a blow out every now and then.

Keep it up!


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> You'll soon drop the water weight etc with a few workouts afterwards. Entitled to a blow out every now and then.
> 
> Keep it up!


 Thanks pal. Hols April 10 which is the goal to look the best I have ever.


----------



## H5TON

This is a couple weeks old, still early stages


----------



## Sphinkter

Drogon said:


> View attachment 121774
> 
> 
> Down 16lbs from xmas


 Delts are looking meaty bud


----------



## Fluke82

Sphinkter said:


> Delts are looking meaty bud


 Thanks fella


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## TITO

DLTBB said:


>


 You've got a good starting base....... keep training and results will come


----------



## mrwright

Trying find trousers to fit a few days ago

Didn't happen


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mrwright said:


> Trying find trousers to fit a few days ago
> 
> Didn't happen


 How tall?


----------



## mrwright

BLUE(UK) said:


> How tall?


 6 foot ish


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Drogon said:


> Not got Results, yes - GP.
> 
> Ill update log with training so you can see. Pretty drunk right now.
> 
> Weighed 187lbs this morning. Out for a mates bday tonight, pizza, drinking, so will probably be 195lbs tomorrow morning again :lol:
> 
> Can never just be nice can ya, 187lbs right after waking this morn, after loo.





Drogon said:


> *250mg test ew. I'm week 4 of 300mg tren E. Some dudes homebrew. *
> 
> Not got any sides really (some puffy nips recently). But tbf last night was the first time I sweated out loads, and got gassed while fvcking the misses :lol:
> 
> 1800-2100 cals, at least 150g+ protein, 40g fat and then rest whatever, usually carbs.
> 
> Atm I cook a week in advance so pretty mundane.
> 
> This week was porridge in morn, shake mid afternoon, chicken/pasta lunch, chicken/pasta dinner and then whatever I fancy in eve depending on cals left. Frozen yoghurt or chocolate  .


 @187LBS smh


----------



## Fluke82

TIDALWAVE said:


> @187LBS smh


 was 206 when started. Problem?


----------



## DORIAN

DLTBB said:


>


 Awesome :thumb:


----------



## DORIAN

That's me in the right of the middle carrying a touch of fat though been on a big bulk :tongue:


----------



## DORIAN

Bignath4607 said:


> 121.5kg today still putting on lbs slowly but I'm reasonably happy seen as though I been doing 15-16 hrs work a day past two weeks and diet has been affected cest la vie it won't stop me
> 
> View attachment 121947
> 
> 
> View attachment 121948
> 
> 
> View attachment 121949
> 
> 
> View attachment 121950


 Good pysique mate. Calf's looking really good


----------



## DORIAN

Bignath4607 said:


> Thanks @DORIAN I have good detail need more size though but I'm progressing so can't complain found it hard to hit the shots on sun as I not done em since nov so best start practicing again but appreciate the comments


 Your a big lad mate. It's not easy to look full when your that tall. Keep pounding away mate


----------



## AestheticManlet

5 weeks or so into cruise after my bulk, I'm slightly heavier than on my bulk but still don't seem to have gained much bf.

cut starts in 6-7 weeks or so can't wait


----------



## 31205

DLTBB said:


>


 Bit more shred on those triceps and you'll be looking like that Lee priest pic!!!


----------



## DLTBB

sen said:


> Bit more shred on those triceps and you'll be looking like that Lee priest pic!!!


 Soon fella. In good lighting I can see striations but the iPhone camera won't pick them up!


----------



## Benchbum

Decided I don't want to compete - ate a lot of ice cream - gainz happened


----------



## Dieseldave

Benchbum said:


> Decided I don't want to compete - ate a lot of ice cream - gainz happened
> 
> View attachment 122035
> 
> 
> View attachment 122036


 Bloody hell mate nice work!


----------



## rd88




----------



## BoomTime

Benchbum said:


> Decided I don't want to compete - ate a lot of ice cream - gainz happened
> 
> View attachment 122035
> 
> 
> View attachment 122036


 What made you decide against it bud?


----------



## DLChappers

Bignath4607 said:


> 121.5kg today still putting on lbs slowly but I'm reasonably happy seen as though I been doing 15-16 hrs work a day past two weeks and diet has been affected cest la vie it won't stop me


 Tiny :lol:

jokes my leg is probably about the same thickness as your neck


----------



## 31205

Benchbum said:


> Decided I don't want to compete - ate a lot of ice cream - gainz happened
> 
> View attachment 122035
> 
> 
> View attachment 122036


 fu**ing Lord!!


----------



## Benchbum

BoomTime said:


> What made you decide against it bud?


 my shop is getting busier and busier and prep was having a negative impact on this, I'm in a really good place in life generally and I guess if I'm honest I just didn't have the fire for it, while I had been totally on point through prep, no cheats or crap like that, I just didn't have any fire for it if that makes sence...


----------



## DORIAN

DLChappers said:


> Tiny :lol:
> 
> jokes my leg is probably about the same thickness as your neck


 Send me a picture of your legs miss chappers and I will happily be the judge


----------



## 31205

Benchbum said:


> my shop is getting busier and busier and prep was having a negative impact on this, I'm in a really good place in life generally and I guess if I'm honest I just didn't have the fire for it, while I had been totally on point through prep, no cheats or crap like that, I just didn't have any fire for it if that makes sence...


 fu**ing chest looks like wood left out in the sun for years man! Dry and cracked! Even ronseal would struggle with that level of dryness!


----------



## DLChappers

DORIAN said:


> Send me a picture of your legs miss chappers and I will happily be the judge


 :lol: I'm sure you would


----------



## Quinn92

Currently about 20st 8 at 6 foot 6. Diet and training are a bit all over the place at the minute as my dissertation is due in next week (excuses), but im not too unhappy with how I'm looking for now


----------



## Kitson

Benchbum said:


> Decided I don't want to compete - ate a lot of ice cream - gainz happened
> 
> View attachment 122035
> 
> 
> View attachment 122036


 Looking good. Mad props for another spectacle wearing gym buff. There don't be many of us about.

Same goes for rd88!


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## DLTBB

Wheels check featuring my cat, I need to shave them for more definition to show..


----------



## rd88




----------



## Dieseldave

DLTBB said:


> Wheels check featuring my cat, I need to shave them for more definition to show..


 Nice work mate, your quads are very pleasing to the eye

Any plans to compete?


----------



## DLTBB

Dieseldave said:


> Nice work mate, your quads are very pleasing to the eye
> 
> Any plans to compete?


 Thanks mate, not in the immediate future but it's something I want to look in to at some point for sure


----------



## TITO

rd88 said:


>


 Does that bit of hair that flops down not annoy you?


----------



## TITO




----------



## Quackerz

TITO said:


> Does that bit of hair that flops down not annoy you?


 It's fashion. You could never be annoyed with yourself if you looked that fabulous.


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## superpube

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 122209


 /\ That is why I didn't think you were natural!

Look great dude


----------



## Jordan08

superpube said:


> /\ That is why I didn't think you were natural!
> 
> Look great dude


 Thanks mate. Bicep peak has always been this way


----------



## Fluke82

So after my depressing thread about feeling small and cutting on 2000cals

Orfered papa johns, last night, had a few beers, ate the remaining bacon garlic bread this morning with a pack of Oreos...resulted in best session I've had this year probs (it was legs so this is no upper body pump)

Back down to low cals tomorrow, needed the mental break.


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> So after my depressing thread about feeling small and cutting on 2000cals
> 
> Orfered papa johns, last night, had a few beers, ate the remaining bacon garlic bread this morning with a pack of Oreos...resulted in best session I've had this year probs (it was legs so this is no upper body pump)
> 
> Back down to low cals tomorrow, needed the mental break.
> 
> View attachment 122266


 Looking good mate. It is definitely all in your head as i said earlier.


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> Looking good mate. It is definitely all in your head as i said earlier.


 Thanks man, yeah, another 4 weeks. Throwing in EPI at 30mg so let's see what that does


----------



## RedStar

Current condition before my Test, Deca and Anadrol cycle.


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> Thanks man, yeah, another 4 weeks. Throwing in EPI at 30mg so let's see what that does


 Epi is great mate, just posted a picture I took post workout a few days ago. After upper body hypertrophy (I do PHUL workout).


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> So after my depressing thread about feeling small and cutting on 2000cals
> 
> Orfered papa johns, last night, had a few beers, ate the remaining bacon garlic bread this morning with a pack of Oreos...resulted in best session I've had this year probs (it was legs so this is no upper body pump)
> 
> Back down to low cals tomorrow, needed the mental break.
> 
> View attachment 122266


 good genetic shape.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> good genetic shape.


 Thanks, my hips are too wide, though.

Never been really lean tho so will have to wait and see


----------



## Dieseldave

Simon 88 said:


> View attachment 122268
> 
> 
> Current condition before my Test, Deca and Anadrol cycle.


 You have a strange look of massively vascular without being terribly lean...

Still looking good though mate can't argue with that


----------



## Dieseldave

banzi said:


> good genetic shape.


 Banzi's account has clearly been hacked

Men's Physique was first thing that popped into my head when I saw the pic. Maybe it's the pose...

Not an insult btw


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> View attachment 122268
> 
> 
> Current condition before my Test, Deca and Anadrol cycle.


 Mirin vascularity in shoulders


----------



## RedStar

Dieseldave said:


> You have a strange look of massively vascular without being terribly lean...
> 
> Still looking good though mate can't argue with that


 The picture was taken after a strong cheat meal, but thanks.


----------



## Abc987

Dieseldave said:


> Banzi's account has clearly been hacked
> 
> Men's Physique was first thing that popped into my head when I saw the pic. Maybe it's the pose...
> 
> Not an insult btw


 2 nice posts in 10 mins. Something defo ain't right lol


----------



## Fluke82

Dieseldave said:


> Banzi's account has clearly been hacked
> 
> Men's Physique was first thing that popped into my head when I saw the pic. Maybe it's the pose...
> 
> Not an insult btw


 I wouldn't mind competing in a few years, in MP potentially...nowhere near ready now.

Will assess the bodybuilding/MP world in 2 years as its changing so fast


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> *Thanks, my hips are too wide, though.*
> 
> Never been really lean tho so will have to wait and see


 be handy when you decide to have kids.


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> Mirin vascularity in shoulders


 Thanks mate it's even worse when I drop the body fat to lower levels and do water manipulation and carb loading.


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> be handy when you decide to have kids.


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> Thanks mate it's even *better* when I drop the body fat to lower levels and do water manipulation and carb loading.
> 
> View attachment 122270


 Fixed


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> Fixed


 Thanks pal


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Sorry I don't know why you have been quoted...Hi anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Drogon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind competing in a few years, in figure girl potentially...nowhere near ready now.
> 
> Will assess the figure girl world in 2 years as its changing so fast.
Click to expand...

 Fixed


----------



## Fluke82

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed


 Jealousy is a horrible trait, Steve.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Drogon said:


> Jealousy is a horrible trait, Steve.


 I am 3x the size of you with abs showing.

Trust me no jealousy mate. In the cold light of day you have little mass and your skinny fat. Good luck with your training btw.


----------



## Fluke82

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am 3x the size of you with abs showing.
> 
> Trust me no jealousy mate. In the cold light of day you have little mass and your skinny fat. Good luck with your training btw.


 Thanks for proving me right..


----------



## Dieseldave

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am 3x the size of you with abs showing.
> 
> Trust me no jealousy mate. In the cold light of day you have little mass and your skinny fat. Good luck with your training btw.


 Meow - Catty Steve O


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Drogon said:


> Thanks you are right..


 You do have good potential though.  .


----------



## Smoog

Been dieting for about a month now...


----------



## bottleneck25

Smoog said:


> Been dieting for about a month now...
> 
> View attachment 122297


 Looking good how much you droped ?


----------



## solidcecil

Quick action shot from tonight. Currently about 107


----------



## DLTBB

Random poor quality selfie but I thought I looked pretty thick.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Drogon said:


> Thanks man, yeah, another 4 weeks. Throwing in EPI at 30mg so let's see what that does


 lob in some poppers before you meet your fella it will loosen you off


----------



## RedStar

DLTBB said:


> Random poor quality selfie but I thought I looked pretty thick.


 Looking thick and massive mate. Epic physique!


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> Random poor quality selfie but I thought I looked pretty thick.


 looking great as always, good work.


----------



## Smoog

bottleneck25 said:


> Looking good how much you droped ?


 I honestly never weigh myself. It's totally off putting for me, so much so that I will go into a slump and binge eat if it's not what I expect. This is what I looked like a month before anyway.


----------



## grantmax89

Smoog said:


> I honestly never weigh myself. It's totally off putting for me, so much so that I will go into a slump and binge eat if it's not what I expect. This is what I looked like a month before anyway.
> 
> View attachment 122414


 bloody good work mate! .. keep it up! ... you cutting for a reason ... a comp in the horizon?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

melanieuk said:


> Saturday
> 
> View attachment 122406


 Oddly the forum has gone quiet since you posted this... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim

Drogon said:


> *Thanks, my hips are too wide, though.*
> 
> Never been really lean tho so will have to wait and see


 Good for giving birth :thumb:

Banzi beat me to it, so no longer funny.


----------



## RepsForJesus

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oddly the forum has gone quiet since you posted this... :thumbup1:


 Not completely though, still the odd rummaging around for tissues


----------



## Fluke82

Dark sim said:


> Good for giving birth :thumb:
> 
> Banzi beat me to it, so no longer funny.


 Few days late :lol:


----------



## Dark sim

Drogon said:


> Few days late :lol:


 And it is still funny


----------



## Fluke82

Dark sim said:


> And it is still funny


 You convincing me or you?


----------



## Dieseldave

DLTBB said:


> Random poor quality selfie but I thought I looked pretty thick.


 The angle of this photo combined with your rippling muscles really confused me, I thought it was a fight scene with a bald man in a headlock at first xD

Looking great mate. When are you going on a bulk and dropping the tren? I want to see you fat for a change


----------



## DLTBB

Dieseldave said:


> The angle of this photo combined with your rippling muscles really confused me, I thought it was a fight scene with a bald man in a headlock at first xD
> 
> Looking great mate. When are you going on a bulk and dropping the tren? I want to see you fat for a change


 Thanks mate. I don't get on very well with wet compounds, high Test, Deca etc. so even if I do bulk I will go about it very gradually with a 'dry' stack so you won't get to see me fat any time soon. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Dieseldave said:


> The angle of this photo combined with your rippling muscles really confused me, I thought it was a fight scene with a bald man in a headlock at first xD
> 
> Looking great mate. When are you going on a bulk and dropping the tren? I want to see you fat for a change


 This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Looking in cracking shape fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate

RepsForJesus said:


> Not completely though, still the odd rummaging around for tissues


 I'm still trying to work out if she's tucking


----------



## mrwright

Dieseldave said:


> The angle of this photo combined with your rippling muscles really confused me, I thought it was a fight scene with a bald man in a headlock at first xD
> 
> Looking great mate. When are you going on a bulk and dropping the tren? I want to see you fat for a change


 "Rippling muscles" sounds gay as f**k.


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> I'm really hoping she's tucking


----------



## richardrahl

melanieuk said:


> Saturday
> 
> View attachment 122406


 Looking great. Well done.


----------



## Plate

melanieuk said:


> spend less time on your jokes and more time with the callipers "dinner" Plate.


 Dont be offended I tuck occasionally too, just a bit worried now it's not as obvious when I do it


----------



## 25434

I know I'm going to regret asking this buuuuut..."tucking". What is that please?


----------



## Plate

melanieuk said:


> Lots of people disguise their insecurities as humour.


 True, some strategically use sellotape to hide it


----------



## richardrahl

Flubs said:


> I know I'm going to regret asking this buuuuut..."tucking". What is that please?


 Sticking your balls and chopper between your legs to give the impression of being a woman.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Buffalo Bill style....

3:20


----------



## banzi

melanieuk said:


> Saturday
> 
> View attachment 122406


 f**k me, its a good job you didnt post that picture on "Getbig" forums.

TBH something just doesnt look right with it, the contrast and shading look odd.


----------



## 25434

richardrahl said:


> Sticking your balls and chopper between your legs to give the impression of being a woman.


 Thank you. Durrrrrr.....I should have guessed that.


----------



## Heavyassweights

banzi said:


> f**k me, its a good job you didnt post that picture on "Getbig" forums.
> 
> TBH something just doesnt look right with it, the contrast and shading look odd.


 photoshopped her muff by the looks of it, cut and paste job


----------



## 25434

Bignath4607 said:


> Asif you've served and didn't know that [Redacted] pfft come on


 I wouldn't have asked if I did.


----------



## banzi

melanieuk said:


> u r joking?!


 Seriously, what were you expecting posting that picture?

Whats with the postage stamp bottoms?

It looks shopped, @Bignath4607 is right.


----------



## Dieseldave

mrwright said:


> "Rippling muscles" sounds gay as f**k.


 I'm secure enough in my sexuality to appreciate a good ripple when I see one


----------



## solidcecil

During arms last night


----------



## Test-e

solidcecil said:


> During arms last night
> 
> View attachment 122469


 That cheeky grin.


----------



## solidcecil

Test-e said:


> That cheeky grin.


  because my arms looked half decent for once


----------



## Gavinmcl

solidcecil said:


> because my arms looked half decent for once


 Your a perfect example of bigorexia I've seen you before talk down about your build you're in fantastic shape m8 think most of forum would agree


----------



## solidcecil

Gavinmcl said:


> Your a perfect example of bigorexia I've seen you before talk down about your build you're in fantastic shape m8 think most of forum would agree


 Thank you mate, I appreciate it.

Personally don't see it myself, but it's nice to hear positive comments


----------



## GCMAX

Natty ex fatty. No pump back shot tonight.

View attachment DSC_0330.JPG


----------



## GCMAX

melanieuk said:


> Saturday
> 
> View attachment 122406


 Beautiful body. Any chance of a back shot? I'm not perving, honest :cool2:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> photoshopped her muff by the looks of it, cut and paste job


 Spat a mouthful of my protein shake out haha


----------



## MrGRoberts

Time to get lean


----------



## Gavinmcl

Can't get good pic in my house and I'm not going out backdoor half naked to take a pic but better than nothing , sitting at 82kg no idea of body fat , usually around 88-90kg but got stomach issues the now


----------



## Test-e

Will take a full body one in next few weeks as training has resumed on my right side. Left side in the photo.

Ignore that it looks like I have no legs, angle of the photo.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took last night, weight is up from when I finished my bulk ~7 weeks ago and still resemble some abs, so I'm pretty happy. Cut is starting in 4-5 weeks can't wait  .


----------



## BoomTime

After training legs with National Champion Owen Powell


----------



## supertesty

BoomTime said:


> After training legs with National Champion Owen Powell


 very good calves mate. keep it up


----------



## BoomTime

supertesty said:


> very good calves mate. keep it up


 Thansk mate, getting there.


----------



## RedStar

BoomTime said:


> Thansk mate, getting there.


 Dunno how much further you're wanting to go, but I'd be very happy if mine got as defined/size of yours.


----------



## BoomTime

Simon 88 said:


> Dunno how much further you're wanting to go, but I'd be very happy if mine got as defined/size of yours.


 Want more fullness at the front, better separation at the back and some more width at the back.

My Calves insert is so bloody high it comes in under my knee so they look smaller than they are


----------



## RedStar

BoomTime said:


> Want more fullness at the front, better separation at the back and some more width at the back.
> 
> My Calves insert is so bloody high it comes in under my knee so they look smaller than they are


 I think I am right in saying, but I read that the last part of your statement is genetic isn't it, and thus very difficult to overcome?


----------



## BoomTime

Simon 88 said:


> I think I am right in saying, but I read that the last part of your statement is genetic isn't it, and thus very difficult to overcome?


 The only way to overcome it is my making them bigger, to give the illusion they are not as high.

I do very slow negatives to get as low down the muscle as I can. I am going to start training them 3 times a week instead of 2.


----------



## laup

bit of posing


----------



## BoomTime

laup said:


> bit of posing
> 
> View attachment 122658


 Try opening your fingers more.

Great shape.


----------



## laup

cheers for the tip fella

my right hand if ****ed so i tried to make it look symmetrical


----------



## Fluke82

laup said:


> bit of posing
> 
> View attachment 122658


 Looking very good!


----------



## 19072

impressive @laup :thumbup1:


----------



## laup

cheers guys trying to work on balance ourdays


----------



## Jordan08

laup said:


> bit of posing
> 
> View attachment 122658


 Great shape brother


----------



## Fluke82

s


----------



## Dieseldave

Test-e said:


> View attachment 122576
> Will take a full body one in next few weeks as training has resumed on my right side. Left side in the photo.
> 
> Ignore that it looks like I have no legs, angle of the photo.


 I see you learned to tickle the turnip with the lefty, good for you :thumb:


----------



## banzi

10 weeks out.


----------



## Test-e

banzi said:


> 10 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 122691


 Repping lonsdale!

Looking good mate.


----------



## Cicero

banzi said:


> 10 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 122691


 Looking in great shape there fella.


----------



## mrwright

Abs are getting there


----------



## Plate

mrwright said:


> Abs are getting there


 Good progress there mate! Waist is looking tighter


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> 10 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 122691


 Nice...going on holiday?


----------



## DLTBB

I must say I'm looking pretty tanned. No pump/food in this, on 150g carbs ATM which is low for me.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

11 weeks out from NABBA NE.


----------



## A1243R

@Dark sim how are you getting on with Prep? How are you looking?


----------



## Dark sim

A1243R said:


> @Dark sim how are you getting on with Prep? How are you looking?


 I'll pop a pic up soon


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> I'll pop a pic up soon


 What weight you at now? How many weeks out?


----------



## Dark sim

A1243R said:


> What weight you at now? How many weeks out?


 119kg 6 weeks out


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> 119kg 6 weeks out


 You dropped 40 pounds already yeah?


----------



## Dark sim

A1243R said:


> You dropped 40 pounds already yeah?


 Yep


----------



## SwollNP

Dark sim said:


> 119kg 6 weeks out


 gee what height are you?? that's massive

what comp you doing? and class?


----------



## Dark sim

SwollNP said:


> gee what height are you?? that's massive
> 
> what comp you doing? and class?


 6'2" so stage weight will still not be enough to be a contender in the UKBFF super heavy class. Will need about 118-120kg on stage, next year!!

This year I'm doing Portsmouth intermediate 90+, as it is my 2nd year of competing.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

119kg 6 weeks out is some weight mate!


----------



## Dark sim

Ryhardcastle said:


> 119kg 6 weeks out is some weight mate!


 I might still be fat lol


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Dark sim said:


> I might still be fat lol


 haha :thumb well i'm 111kg and still fat so you'll be fine ha.


----------



## Cypionate

Not a BB as you can see, but after years of sitting around drinking (See left pic belly), to stopping drinking and pinning 500mg Test E e/w, starting to make me consider BB'ing lol

Still a fat tw4t, but seeing some changes


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> I must say I'm looking pretty tanned. No pump/food in this, on 150g carbs ATM which is low for me.


 free vest via Instagram, nice work?


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> free vest via Instagram, nice work?


 Had this one ages TBH.


----------



## banzi

Cypionate said:


> Not a BB as you can see, but after years of sitting around drinking (See left pic belly), to stopping drinking and pinning 500mg Test E e/w, starting to make me consider BB'ing lol
> 
> Still a fat tw4t, but seeing some changes


 drop the gear and get some weight off mate, you are getting fatter.

You need to get yourself down to a reasonable bodyfat % before you throw in any gear.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Nice...going on holiday?


 Im competing, holiday sounds good after, where we going?


----------



## boutye911

Cypionate said:


> Not a BB as you can see, but after years of sitting around drinking (See left pic belly), to stopping drinking and pinning 500mg Test E e/w, starting to make me consider BB'ing lol
> 
> Still a fat tw4t, but seeing some changes


 Have you the pictures the wrong way around. Your in better shape in the first picture fella.


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> Had this one ages TBH.


 its lovely.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Im competing, holiday sounds good after, where we going?


 I like surprises but not ridiculous disappointing ones so il let u choose as long as it's somewhere hot so I can lie on a sun bed staring at ur well packed suitcase


----------



## Cypionate

banzi said:


> drop the gear and get some weight off mate, you are getting fatter.
> 
> You need to get yourself down to a reasonable bodyfat % before you throw in any gear.





boutye911 said:


> Have you the pictures the wrong way around. Your in better shape in the first picture fella.


 I'm not really into the whole cutting and shaping like you guys, just getting some bulk and size along with the mental positives T gives is good enough for me, even if some of it is fat / water etc

Losing weight is on the plan, but I'm not going for any competitions so when it happens it happens, unless someone invents a magic pill/shot that melts fat

Been eating a lot, chicken etc every day, and not a great deal of exercise so that's going to have put some weight on too


----------



## Adz




----------



## CUZ

Been going the gym for the past few years off and on.

I don't really stick to things which I start and have in the past ate too many takeaways in work. Guzzled fizzy drinks easily and have the sweetest tooth there is.

I'm getting married in 13 weeks so i've swerved the above stuff off and the past few weeks, despite an holiday from 23 Feb-1st March, i've ate well and lost a few pound.

currently weigh 13 stone 10lb at 5'7.

Fats mainly on my ass, thighs, stomach and a bit on my chest.

View attachment 122795


View attachment 122796


View attachment 122797


----------



## DLTBB

Cypionate said:


> I'm not really into the whole cutting and shaping like you guys, just getting some bulk and size along with the mental positives T gives is good enough for me, even if some of it is fat / water etc
> 
> Losing weight is on the plan, but I'm not going for any competitions so when it happens it happens, unless someone invents a magic pill/shot that melts fat
> 
> Been eating a lot, chicken etc every day, and not a great deal of exercise so that's going to have put some weight on too


 Nobody is trying to suggest you cut down to contest condition mate, it's just that you gained a noticeable amount of fat between the two pictures and there was only a couple of months in between them.


----------



## Jordan08

Cypionate said:


> I'm not really into the whole cutting and shaping like you guys, just getting some bulk and size along with the mental positives T gives is good enough for me, even if some of it is fat / water etc
> 
> Losing weight is on the plan, but I'm not going for any competitions so when it happens it happens, unless someone invents a magic pill/shot that melts fat
> 
> Been eating a lot, chicken etc every day, and not a great deal of exercise so that's going to have put some weight on too


 It's not always about competing but you must have some kind of goal in your mind on how you want to look or it's just eating a lot and feeling positive about it?


----------



## Cypionate

DLTBB said:


> Nobody is trying to suggest you cut down to contest condition mate, it's just that you gained a noticeable amount of fat between the two pictures and there was only a couple of months in between them.


 I know, I seem to go between 15 and 16st fairly regularly which is why I'm not that fussed, I gain and lose weight quite quickly by changing next to nothing other than diet so I'm not that worried, I couldn't pass the 10.5st mark up to the age of about 25



Jatin Bhatia said:


> It's not always about competing but you must have some kind of goal in your mind on how you want to look or it's just eating a lot and feeling positive about it?


 Decent size, good mental health, they are all I'm after tbh, I go through phases, I`ll get right into the weights again for a few months, then just lose interest again for months


----------



## Jordan08

Eating above maintenance by around 400 calories from past two months and mid section getting s**t now. Hate to bulk after a certain look, time to slow down i guess


----------



## banzi

Cypionate said:


> I know, I seem to go between 15 and 16st fairly regularly which is why I'm not that fussed, *I gain and lose weight quite quickly by changing next to nothing other than diet *so I'm not that worried, I couldn't pass the 10.5st mark up to the age of about 25
> 
> Decent size, good mental health, they are all I'm after tbh, I go through phases, I`ll get right into the weights again for a few months, then just lose interest again for months


 TBH thats pretty much all you have to do.


----------



## TITO

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Eating above maintenance by around 400 calories from past two months and mid section getting s**t now. Hate to bulk after a certain look, time to slow down i guess
> View attachment 122817
> View attachment 122818


 Still lean tho mate


----------



## genetik

whole cheat day yesterday during diet .. swolled up today, dont even trained back today :lol:


----------



## Fluke82

so here's progress of cut since January

20lbs down...weighed 184lbs this morning. the first old pic I have a whole upper body pump

the new pic I have nothing (was just doing cardio and abs) - I think this makes a huge difference as I'm so depleted on 1900 cals and I'd look much bigger with a pump. (Not sure this does me justice in that sense).

but I'm happy with the fat loss that's obvious...


----------



## Jordan08

Drogon said:


> so here's progress of cut since January
> 
> 20lbs down...weighed 184lbs this morning. the first old pic I have a whole upper body pump
> 
> the new pic I have nothing (was just doing cardio and abs) - I think this makes a huge difference as I'm so depleted on 1900 cals and I'd look much bigger with a pump. (Not sure this does me justice in that sense).
> 
> but I'm happy with the fat loss that's obvious...
> 
> View attachment 122838
> 
> 
> View attachment 122840


 Nice progress mate


----------



## Jordan08

TITO said:


> Still lean tho mate


 TBH, I am too scared to increase calories. Irony is my gym mates don't even realize that i am bulking


----------



## FelonE1

genetik said:


> whole cheat day yesterday during diet .. swolled up today, dont even trained back today :lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 122823


 Looking good


----------



## FelonE1

Drogon said:


> so here's progress of cut since January
> 
> 20lbs down...weighed 184lbs this morning. the first old pic I have a whole upper body pump
> 
> the new pic I have nothing (was just doing cardio and abs) - I think this makes a huge difference as I'm so depleted on 1900 cals and I'd look much bigger with a pump. (Not sure this does me justice in that sense).
> 
> but I'm happy with the fat loss that's obvious...
> 
> View attachment 122838
> 
> 
> View attachment 122840


 Good work mate


----------



## Fluke82

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nice progress mate





FelonE said:


> Good work mate


 Thanks fellas, I've decided to fvck size for now and just going to get absolutely peeled  .


----------



## Jordan08

Drogon said:


> Thanks fellas, I've decided to fvck size for now and just going to get absolutely peeled  .


 Are you on gear atm? and how much of calorie are you hitting?


----------



## Fluke82

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Are you on gear atm?


 250mg test, 300mg tren e.

Someone's homebrew so not sure about the tren e, been on 6 weeks and have small night sweats some nights and that's it.

But I obv haven't lost much muscle and the d1ck has not stopped working since switching to the homebrew test, so assume that's fine!


----------



## Fluke82

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Are you on gear atm? and how much of calorie are you hitting?


 And 1900-2100 cals mate.

Going to try and get 1700-1800 for the next 3 weeks with one day a week at 2200ish


----------



## Adz

Happy my arms are holding size while I'm cutting:


----------



## Johneffer




----------



## goodison1972

Quads, currently cutting...


----------



## TITO

100kg


----------



## BTS93

Old... To current condition..


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> 100kg


 My current goal weight. Looking good my man


----------



## GCMAX

CUZ said:


> Been going the gym for the past few years off and on.
> 
> View attachment 122795


 No offense but it doesn't look like you lift. If you are you just doing cardio, I would suggest posting your training regime as something is wrong.


----------



## Mildo

GCMAX said:


> No offense but it doesn't look like you lift. If you are you just doing cardio, I would suggest posting your training regime as something is wrong.


 No offence but it doesn't look like you lift either. Somewhat cheeky of you to say that to him given you looking no different in your avi


----------



## Quackerz

Mildo said:


> No offence but it doesn't look like you lift either. Somewhat cheeky of you to say that to him given you looking no different in your avi


 Here's cheeky for you, but in a much, much better way.


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> My current goal weight. Looking good my man


 Cheers mate


----------



## GCMAX

Mildo said:


> No offence but it doesn't look like you lift either. Somewhat cheeky of you to say that to him given you looking no different in your avi


 [email protected] ^_^


----------



## EpicSquats

Quackerz said:


> Here's cheeky for you, but in a much, much better way.


 She squats, you can always tell when a woman squats.


----------



## Quackerz

EpicSquats said:


> She squats, you can always tell when a woman squats.


 I know mate, it's magical. I am an ass man at heart and there is something about women that squat that brings a joyful tear to my eye.


----------



## Plate

Quackerz said:


> I know mate, it's magical. I am an ass man at heart and there is something about women that squat that brings a joyful tear to my eye.


 I'm the same mate ass man all the way! Brings a tear to my japs eye


----------



## Quackerz

Plate said:


> I'm the same mate ass man all the way! Brings a tear to my japs eye


 It can get hard in the gym sometimes. I can sympathise.


----------



## BetterThanYou

Mildo said:


> No offence but it doesn't look like you lift either. Somewhat cheeky of you to say that to him given you looking no different in your avi


----------



## Plate

Quackerz said:


> It can get hard in the gym sometimes. I can sympathise.


 Lol same, I got a boner on the treadmill once, just tucked it under my belt and carried on..


----------



## Quackerz

Plate said:


> Lol same, I got a boner on the treadmill once, just tucked it under my belt and carried on..


 I'm always in joggers, have to use duct tape before I walk in......


----------



## Jordan08

View attachment IMG_20160213_001445.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter

BTS93 said:


> Old... To current condition..
> 
> View attachment 122924


 Well done mate. You do have the smallest nipples I've ever seen though.


----------



## BTS93

Sphinkter said:


> Well done mate. You do have the smallest nipples I've ever seen though.


 Haha great observation. Thanks buddy.
Cold morning + angle


----------



## GCMAX




----------



## Dieseldave

As fat as I'm willing to get:


----------



## superpube

BTS93 said:


> Haha great observation. Thanks buddy.
> Cold morning + angle


 I use that excuse all the time too mate


----------



## Keeks

Top pic was from a month ago, 4 weeks into prep









Now 8 weeks into prep, 9 weeks out from comp


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Top pic was from a month ago, 4 weeks into prep
> 
> View attachment 123010
> 
> 
> Now 8 weeks into prep, 9 weeks out from comp
> 
> View attachment 123011


 looking good keeks


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> looking good keeks


 Thank you. Hope preps going well. The weeks seem to be flying by, it'll be show time in no time!


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Hope preps going well. The weeks seem to be flying by, it'll be show time in no time!


 agreed, its coming off OK, im going to get stuck in this next 6 weeks to get where i want to be and cruise in and try and keep some fullness this time.

No daft tricks this year.


----------



## JB131

Lost 4 stone through diet, running and kettlebell training for cardio and have now been weight training for 6 months. About a month into a cut for summer.

I know it's a bad pic but can I have a rough bf estimate. Is 18-20% fair?


----------



## DLTBB




----------



## banzi

JB131 said:


> Lost 4 stone through diet, running and kettlebell training for cardio and have now been weight training for 6 months. About a month into a cut for summer.
> 
> I know it's a bad pic but can I have a rough bf estimate. Is 18-20% fair?
> 
> View attachment 123013


 Impressive stuff mate, keep it up, you will look great for the summer.


----------



## FelonE1

DLTBB said:


>


 Just showed my Mrs and she was like oh my god that's crazy.......think I've lost her......oh well it's been a while anyway lol


----------



## CUZ

GCMAX said:


> No offense but it doesn't look like you lift. If you are you just doing cardio, I would suggest posting your training regime as something is wrong.


 If you had read ALL of my post you'd have seen that I said I have ate too many takeaways, fizzy drinks and sweet stuff in the past. You can't outtrain a bad diet.

I'm eating healthier now though and the pictures I posted are my starting pictures. There'll be huge improvements in the coming months.


----------



## 2o16

Quick photo of my progress over the past couple of years (only the last year has been gym only).


----------



## 31205

2o16 said:


> Quick photo of my progress over the past couple of years (only the last year has been gym only).
> View attachment 123023
> 
> 
> View attachment 123022


 Wtf has happened to your head in second pic?


----------



## 31205

Not posted any pics on here for about a year so here goes .....









I know, I'm an ugly c**t.


----------



## 2o16

sen said:


> Wtf has happened to your head in second pic?


 It was after a 4 hour UK-M binge and my head exploded.


----------



## Dan TT

View attachment me.PNG


Plodding along while at Uni...finding it hard to keep full consistency going with all the going out.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> agreed, its coming off OK, im going to get stuck in this next 6 weeks to get where i want to be and cruise in and try and keep some fullness this time.
> 
> No daft tricks this year.


 Good stuff. Looking good in your recent pic anyway.

Best to stick to what you know works, tricks can pay off sometimes but then go the other way and don't want to mess up all the hard work you've put in right at the last hurdle.


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> 10 weeks out.
> 
> cant get this to unquote


----------



## BoomTime

Picture from Saturdays Pull session.

View attachment 123031


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Here's cheeky for you, but in a much, much better way.


 Damn it....I want one!!!


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> I know mate, it's magical. I am an ass man at heart and there is something about women that squat that brings a joyful tear to my eye.


 I think squats are over rated...


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Damn it....I want one!!!


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 Wots on the table???


----------



## mrwright

BTS93 said:


> Old... To current condition..
> 
> View attachment 122924


 Your nipples are about 2 foot lpwer than your shoulders fckin weirdo lol


----------



## RUDESTEW

Skye666 said:


> Wots on the table???


 you need a hand?


----------



## RUDESTEW

a arm.............


----------



## Skye666

RUDESTEW said:


> you need a hand?


 Erm...no


----------



## GCMAX

Skye666 said:


> Erm...no


 *waits for @Skye666's pictures...*


----------



## Skye666

GCMAX said:


> *waits for @Skye666's pictures...*


 I'm in here somewhere


----------



## GCMAX

Skye666 said:


> I'm in here somewhere


 I don't have the time to go through 1*69* pages :tongue:

Looking forward to a more recent one though.


----------



## Skye666

GCMAX said:


> I don't have the time to go through 1*69* pages :tongue:
> 
> Looking forward to a more recent one though.


 Ok...sigh .....il do it tomorrow


----------



## anaboliclove

BoomTime said:


> Picture from Saturdays Pull session.
> 
> View attachment 123031


 Wtf have you done to your beard man lol


----------



## anaboliclove

Skye666 said:


> Damn it....I want one!!!





Skye666 said:


> Damn it....I want one!!!


 So do Skye so do i!!

Not personally that is lol


----------



## Skye666

anaboliclove said:


> So do Skye so do i!!
> 
> Not personally that is lol


 U wouldn't suit a bum like that tho....chubster


----------



## anaboliclove

I'm bulking so I've got a bit of a bloated look going on at the min looking forward to hitting the cut for summer now


----------



## anaboliclove

Skye666 said:


> U wouldn't suit a bum like that tho....chubster


 Haha! Where ya bin cocker anyway not heard much from you recently I've missed ya


----------



## Skye666

anaboliclove said:


> Haha! Where ya bin cocker anyway not heard much from you recently I've missed ya


 Cocker...lol ur so northern!!

Iv been trying to stay out of trouble.....but I'm glad u missed me...I missed u too ur my fave :wub:


----------



## anaboliclove

Skye666 said:


> Cocker...lol ur so northern!!
> 
> Iv been trying to stay out of trouble.....but I'm glad u missed me...I missed u too ur my fave :wub:


 I thought you'd ran off and left me :blush: lol

its been mayhem without you keeping all us testosterone fuelled blokes in check lol


----------



## 31205

anaboliclove said:


> I'm bulking so I've got a bit of a bloated look going on at the min looking forward to hitting the cut for summer now
> 
> View attachment 123090


 That's some thick mother fu**ing chest.


----------



## anaboliclove

sen said:


> That's some thick mother fu**ing chest.


 All I need now is your Cannon ball delts lol I struggle bringing lateral delts up I think my traps over power them and take some of the strain when I try to isolate them if you know what I mean


----------



## 31205

anaboliclove said:


> All I need now is your Cannon ball delts lol I struggle bringing lateral delts up I think my traps over power them and take some of the strain when I try to isolate them if you know what I mean


 fu**ing pumpkins mate your shoulders! Definitely nothing wrong with em from where I'm looking.


----------



## Dark sim

View attachment IMG_20160321_231033.JPG


----------



## 31205

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 Thread fu**ing closed!!! Looking huge!


----------



## UK2USA

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 Holy shite, awesome!


----------



## Fluke82

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 Good work


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> I think squats are over rated...


 In what way? I fu**ing love them. 

I am assuming for glute development, what would you suggest over squats?


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> In what way? I fu**ing love them.
> 
> I am assuming for glute development, what would you suggest over squats?


 Well loving them is a different thing!

What I'm saying is they are over rated when referring to the glute. For example. 'U can tell she squats' and 'this is how to get glutes type quotes and particularly with women in the gym. I'm not saying squats arnt a decent exercise of course...but they dont recruit all fibres for a decent butt so it rubbish to say squats make a woman have a great butt. Squats predominantly are quads, glute secondary really. ( as well as core etc)

Im not saying swop one exercise over another ....squats Serve a purpose but they don't necessarily make a butt grow as it should...ie all the muscle groups within it.

I don't squat at all...I do a lot of single leg exercises ...lunges ( mainly reversed) step ups on high box s**t loads of plyometrics ( this hits the glutes hard) glute bridges with weight including single leg ones, band hip external rotation to hit the top of the glute...there's loads ...but I only see women in my gym doing squats...it's a crazy myth!!


----------



## TITO

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 You are not ready

skinny Cnut


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Well loving them is a different thing!
> 
> What I'm saying is they are over rated when referring to the glute. For example. 'U can tell she squats' and 'this is how to get glutes type quotes and particularly with women in the gym. I'm not saying squats arnt a decent exercise of course...but they dont recruit all fibres for a decent butt so it rubbish to say squats make a woman have a great butt. Squats predominantly are quads, glute secondary really. ( as well as core etc)
> 
> Im not saying swop one exercise over another ....squats Serve a purpose but they don't necessarily make a butt grow as it should...ie all the muscle groups within it.
> 
> I don't squat at all...I do a lot of single leg exercises ...lunges ( mainly reversed) step ups on high box s**t loads of plyometrics ( this hits the glutes hard) glute bridges with weight including single leg ones, band hip external rotation to hit the top of the glute...there's loads ...but I only see women in my gym doing squats...it's a crazy myth!!


 Very good points, you use your glutes a lot more than your quads when squatting low bar though, so I would not rule them out completely. It can be very dependant on your body morphology also i.e. the length of the Femur and Tibia and the ratios in length between the two, I assume you have long legs?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 nice vest mate, does it come in mens?


----------



## Hellrazer

Thought I'd post where I'm at now. Popped my name down for the 12 week challenge so will post again after. Obviously nothing in comparison to some of the awsome physiques on here but hey ho gotta start somewhere I guess.

goal is to bulk through the 12 weeks un assisted and then do a cut followng that to shed the podge and see what's underneath. Feeling motivated and enjoying seeing the progress of others.

dodgy pic i know but will make an effort at the end with a better one for accurate critique.

Ry


----------



## Dark sim

Heavyassweights said:


> nice vest mate, does it come in mens?


 I've grown out of men's sizes mate, BEAST sizes only.


----------



## Dark sim

Quackerz said:


> Very good points, you use your glutes a lot more than your quads when squatting low bar though, so I would not rule them out completely. It can be very dependant on your body morphology also i.e. the length of the Femur and Tibia and the ratios in length between the two, I assume you have long legs?


 No, Skye is correct.

http://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/perspectives/just-squat/


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Very good points, you use your glutes a lot more than your quads when squatting low bar though, so I would not rule them out completely. It can be very dependant on your body morphology also i.e. the length of the Femur and Tibia and the ratios in length between the two, I assume you have long legs?


 Yes I agree that's why squats are over rated ..not everyone can do them proper form based on not just that but hips too....no matter how hard they try if there's surrounding issues and (as a girl ) ur hitting squats for a great butt...chances are it won't progress jus from them.

Ps....I didn't say rule them out they serve a purpose. But the way everyone rave on them I meant is over rated.

Lol....hell no I'm a short ass ....5'3......


----------



## Quackerz

Dark sim said:


> No, Skye is correct.
> 
> http://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/perspectives/just-squat/


 It is possible to use your glutes more than your quads with the exercise depending on body morphology and how you squat, the bar placement and forward lean in a low bar squat places a lot more emphasis on the glutes and hamstrings compared to a high bar ATG. I was not ruling out other exercises either.

Also:

Irrespective of the above confusion, I'd like to focus on two issues in this article: firstly, whether the squat is a good exercise for developing both the quadriceps and hamstrings; and secondly, whether the squat can develop each individual muscle within the quadriceps.

Obviously, that excludes discussion of the glutes (sorry, Bret!) and the adductors, but they are worthy of a different article all of their own, I think.

The article you posted is not even about glute development.


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> It is possible to use your glutes more than your quads with the exercise depending on body morphology and how you squat, the bar placement and forward lean in a low bar squat places a lot more emphasis on the glutes and hamstrings compared to a high bar ATG. I was not ruling out other exercises either.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Irrespective of the above confusion, I'd like to focus on two issues in this article: firstly, whether the squat is a good exercise for developing both the quadriceps and hamstrings; and secondly, whether the squat can develop each individual muscle within the quadriceps.
> 
> Obviously, that excludes discussion of the glutes (sorry, Bret!) and the adductors, but they are worthy of a different article all of their own, I think.
> 
> The article you posted is not even about glute development.


 But the point is ....the muscle group u do use with squats..dosnt recruit ALL The fibres it recruits more in quad but I'm arguing in order to fully develop the glute u need to activate ALL fibres and u simply can't with JUST squats...so...when u see a quote saying 'she squats' maybe she does but that's not what gave her a bubble butt.


----------



## Smitch

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 Pin.

Head.

:lol:


----------



## Dark sim

Quackerz said:


> It is possible to use your glutes more than your quads with the exercise depending on body morphology and how you squat, the bar placement and forward lean in a low bar squat places a lot more emphasis on the glutes and hamstrings compared to a high bar ATG. I was not ruling out other exercises either.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Irrespective of the above confusion, I'd like to focus on two issues in this article: firstly, whether the squat is a good exercise for developing both the quadriceps and hamstrings; and secondly, whether the squat can develop each individual muscle within the quadriceps.
> 
> Obviously, that excludes discussion of the glutes (sorry, Bret!) and the adductors, but they are worthy of a different article all of their own, I think.
> 
> The article you posted is not even about glute development.


 It may recruit more, but no where near the amount recruited by the quad.


----------



## mrwright

anaboliclove said:


> All I need now is your Cannon ball delts lol I struggle bringing lateral delts up I think my traps over power them and take some of the strain when I try to isolate them if you know what I mean


 Your traps and chest are lookin fckin huge just lay off the chest day for a few month lol


----------



## Quackerz

Dark sim said:


> It may recruit more, but no where near the amount recruited by the quad.


 I will leave here for you.

http://www.professoralexandrerocha.com.br/biblioteca/2013_9_22_10_38_17_.pdf

Here is the take away point from this study as far as our argument is concerned: 'It appears to be the GM rather than the BF that becomes progressively more active as squatting depth increases from partial to full.' This quote is in reference to the concentric portion of the lift and has been conducted using an electromyogram.

And this is not even taking into account low bar positioning and the extra posterior loading as a result.

The only way you could be recruiting more quad muscles in a squat is simply due to the fact you are not squatting to depth properly.



Skye666 said:


> But the point is ....the muscle group u do use with squats..dosnt recruit ALL The fibres it recruits more in quad but I'm arguing in order to fully develop the glute u need to activate ALL fibres and u simply can't with JUST squats...so...when u see a quote saying 'she squats' maybe she does but that's not what gave her a bubble butt.


 You really would be surprised by the amount of people (women for the sake of our argument) who simply squat clean and jerk and nothing but i.e. oly lifters. They have very developed glutes. I have yet to see a female weightlifter with overly developed thighs in comparison to their posterior chain though. The majority of professionals squat every day. I am not saying it is the best way, but you can do it that way none the less.

I do agree with you in the fact that there are other exercises that are more suited to shaping a sexually arousing derriere though.


----------



## Jordan08

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 Do you fit in your house doors?. Helluva of a unit mate :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> It may recruit more, but no where near the amount recruited by the quad.


 to stress the quads properly with a squat you are putting way too much stress on the low back during a squat, they are a recipe for disaster.

If you want to squat use moderate poundages for high reps

just think about how much you can leg press as opposed to squat, your back is the weak link.


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> I will leave here for you.
> 
> http://www.professoralexandrerocha.com.br/biblioteca/2013_9_22_10_38_17_.pdf
> 
> Here is the take away point from this study as far as our argument is concerned: 'It appears to be the GM rather than the BF that becomes progressively more active as squatting depth increases from partial to full.' This quote is in reference to the concentric portion of the lift and has been conducted using an electromyogram.
> 
> And this is not even taking into account low bar positioning and the extra posterior loading as a result.
> 
> The only way you could be recruiting more quad muscles in a squat is simply due to the fact you are not squatting to depth properly.
> 
> You really would be surprised by the amount of people (women for the sake of our argument) who simply squat clean and jerk and nothing but i.e. oly lifters. They have very developed glutes. I have yet to see a female weightlifter with overly developed thighs in comparison to their posterior chain though. The majority of professionals squat every day. I am not saying it is the best way, but you can do it that way none the less.
> 
> I do agree with you in the fact that there are other exercises that are more suited to shaping a sexually arousing derriere though.


 ..obviously there's lots of variables it's not simple ..just coz female oly lifters have very developed glutes dosnt defend the argument that they got that from squatting. Also....on a different angle when a guy says to me 'they have very developed glutes' I'm dubious as to what that means.....sometimes guys put pics in here saying she's a size 10.....she's usually not...or she's fit.....she's not......to my eye..soooooooooo


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> to stress the quads properly with a squat you are putting way too much stress on the low back during a squat, they are a recipe for disaster.
> 
> If you want to squat use moderate poundages for high reps
> 
> just think about how much you can leg press as opposed to squat, your back is the weak link.


 I think he's arguing recruitment of fibres.


----------



## Dieseldave

I saw you were the last person tom comment @skye666 so checked the thread to see your pics...

I am disappoint


----------



## Dark sim

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Do you fit in your house doors?. Helluva of a unit mate :thumbup1:


 I go through the garage door now :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> ..obviously there's lots of variables it's not simple ..just coz female oly lifters have very developed glutes dosnt defend the argument that they got that from squatting. Also....on a different angle when a guy says to me 'they have very developed glutes' I'm dubious as to what that means.....sometimes guys put pics in here saying she's a size 10.....she's usually not...or she's fit.....she's not......to my eye..soooooooooo


 I think we will just leave it at that then.


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> I think we will just leave it at that then.


 So I was right??? ....okkkkkkkk :lol:


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> So I was right??? ....okkkkkkkk :lol:


 Piss off. I just don't see the point in going back and forth anymore. LOL


----------



## Skye666

Dieseldave said:


> I saw you were the last person tom comment @skye666 so checked the thread to see your pics...
> 
> I am disappoint


 U didn't like my pics ?? Well I'm disappointed in u too then!


----------



## Dieseldave

Skye666 said:


> U didn't like my pics ?? Well I'm disappointed in u too then!


 No, disappointed that you hadn't posted any


----------



## Sebbek

Dark sim said:


> View attachment 123091


 What's the weight difference between this and last year offseason?

You have a pics to compare?

Best S


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Piss off. I just don't see the point in going back and forth anymore. LOL


 But there's evidence .... I WAS RIGHT!!!


----------



## Dieseldave

Skye666 said:


> Ok...sigh .....il do it tomorrow


 ^

In case you forgot


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> But there's evidence .... I WAS RIGHT!!!


 Here's some evidence for you. I have seen this guys training program, it is a simple modified Bulgarian template that he has been following for years, it might include the occasional upper body accessory lift. Snatch, Clean and Jerk, Squat or Front Squats every day and nothing else. Look at the glutes on this guy on the left. You will not really be able to accredit any of this the Clean or Snatch either due to the fact that both lack the eccentric loading portion of the lifts. It is the same with most high level weightlifters and has been for years since this style of programming was popularised. They all have huge glutes.


----------



## Skye666

Dieseldave said:


> ^
> 
> In case you forgot


 Ok...been working on this if that counts

View attachment 123202


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Here's some evidence for you. I have seen this guys training program, it is a simple modified Bulgarian template that he has been following for years, it might include the occasional upper body accessory lift. Snatch, Clean and Jerk, Squat or Front Squats every day and nothing else. Look at the glutes on this guy on the left. You will not really be able to accredit any of this the Clean or Snatch either due to the fact that both lack the eccentric loading portion of the lifts. It is the same with most high level weightlifters and has been for years since this style of programming was popularised. They all have huge glutes.


 That's not the best picture for glutes!!! Can't really see....but we have to agree to disagree ( except I was more right)


----------



## Vincey

Skye666 said:


> Ok...been working on this if that counts
> 
> 
> View attachment 123202


 Que the circle jerk :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Vincey said:


> Que the circle jerk :lol:


 What the hell is a circle jerk??


----------



## RedStar

Skye666 said:


> What the hell is a circle jerk??


 You'll prob regret asking that


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> That's not the best picture for glutes!!! Can't really see....but we have to agree to disagree ( except I was more right)


 Right in the respect that there is a more optimal way to train for size and shape, but not in the sense that you can't build an ass off Squats alone. 

Edit: This seems to be hijacking the thread a bit anyway. I will leave it at that.


----------



## Skye666

Simon 88 said:


> You'll prob regret asking that


 Lol..I kno but I hate not knowing...no doubt terribly rude!!


----------



## RedStar

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I kno but I hate not knowing...no doubt terribly rude!!


 If my mind is right, I think you're correct!


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> Right in the respect that there is a more optimal way to train for size and shape, but not in the sense that you can't build an ass off Squats alone.
> 
> Edit: This seems to be hijacking the thread a bit anyway. I will leave it at that.


 Ahhhhhh I never said u can't ...I said solely by squats....shall we shake ..........


----------



## Skye666

Simon 88 said:


> If my mind is right, I think you're correct!


 So they get in a circle and jerk? .. If so none in here could do that they all have down below issues according to most threads ..more like ring a ring a roses a pocket full of NOTHING  I should leave now ...


----------



## RepsForJesus

Skye666 said:


> So they get in a circle and jerk? .. If so none in here could do that they all have down below issues according to most threads ..more like ring a ring a roses a pocket full of NOTHING  I should leave now ...


 that's only the one's off cycle, majority of the forum is on cycle at the minute so you're, emmm, in for it

Nice pic tho :wub:


----------



## RedStar

Skye666 said:


> So they get in a circle and jerk? .. If so none in here could do that they all have down below issues according to most threads ..more like ring a ring a roses a pocket full of NOTHING  I should leave now ...


 Haha


----------



## Skye666

RepsForJesus said:


> that's only the one's off cycle, majority of the forum is on cycle at the minute so you're, emmm, in for it
> 
> Nice pic tho :wub:


 Nah...I'd be just as mouthy in that situation as on here...it wouldn't work...

thank you


----------



## mrwright

Skye666 said:


> Nah...I'd be just as mouthy in that situation as on here...it wouldn't work...
> 
> thank you


 By mouthy do you mean youd suck everyone off?


----------



## RepsForJesus

Skye666 said:


> Nah...I'd be just as mouthy in that situation as on here...it wouldn't work...
> 
> thank you


 ha, critiquing technique and some verbal abuse might just help some people along....


----------



## Skye666

mrwright said:


> By mouthy do you mean youd suck everyone off?


 Not everyone no..I'm fussy....what do u think!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Skye666 said:


> Ok...been working on this if that counts
> 
> 
> View attachment 123202


 does anyone know anywhere that will print and laminate this for me in life size?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Ok...been working on this if that counts
> 
> 
> View attachment 123202


 Is that you skye? I never forget a face... :tt2:


----------



## RepsForJesus

Snorbitz1uk said:


> does anyone know anywhere that will print and laminate this for me in life size?


 laminate? good thinking, wipe clean an all that


----------



## richardrahl

Excuse all the hair, I'll get our lass to shave it this weekend. I never really take pics, but this is 3 weeks into taking things a bit more serious again, I'm not into bodybuilding, just train for enjoyment.

I wish I'd have included more crack now to rival @Skye666's pic. Still enough there for some of you pervs to bash one out to.


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Ahhhhhh I never said u can't ...I said solely by squats....shall we shake ..........


 OK.


----------



## Skye666

richardrahl said:


> Excuse all the hair, I'll get our lass to shave it this weekend. I never really take pics, but this is 3 weeks into taking things a bit more serious again, I'm not into bodybuilding, just train for enjoyment.
> 
> I wish I'd have included more crack now to rival @Skye666's pic. Still enough there for some of you pervs to bash one out to.
> 
> View attachment 123203


 Now now no need for rivalry Richard ...were all trying....anyway I'm a lats fan ...nice lats


----------



## Mingster

Glad that the squat debate is over...

Everybody knows that squats build great glutes :whistling:


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> Now now no need for rivalry Richard ...were all trying....anyway I'm a lats fan ...nice lats


 Thanks. :blush:

Poor lighting though, totally washed out. Will try harder next time, but leave the ass shots to you.


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Glad that the squat debate is over...
> 
> Everybody knows that squats build great glutes :whistling:


 I'm very much awake mingster!


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> Is that you skye? I never forget a face... :tt2:


 No....so clearly u do


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> I'm very much awake mingster!


 Just checking


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Just checking


 Lol...il make,u put ur bum on here if ur not careful...


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> Excuse all the hair, I'll get our lass to shave it this weekend. I never really take pics, but this is 3 weeks into taking things a bit more serious again, I'm not into bodybuilding, just train for enjoyment.
> 
> I wish I'd have included more crack now to rival @Skye666's pic. Still enough there for some of you pervs to bash one out to.
> 
> View attachment 123203


 Yeh it should be enough to get me there pal..

in good shape to say you don't take it seriously mate good work!


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Lol...il make,u put ur bum on here if ur not careful...


 My bum is massive. It's all that squatting.


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> Yeh it should be enough to get me there pal..
> 
> in good shape to say you don't take it seriously mate good work!


 I came so close to tagging you in that sentence a couple of times. Haha. Defo enough ass showing in that pic to get @Verno past the vinegar stroke.


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> My bum is massive. It's all that squatting.


 I'm not listening to ur rubbish..lalalala lalalalala


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Ok...been working on this if that counts
> 
> 
> View attachment 123202


----------



## TITO

richardrahl said:


> Excuse all the hair, I'll get our lass to shave it this weekend. I never really take pics, but this is 3 weeks into taking things a bit more serious again, I'm not into bodybuilding, just train for enjoyment.
> 
> I wish I'd have included more crack now to rival @Skye666's pic. Still enough there for some of you pervs to bash one out to.
> 
> View attachment 123203


 Fancy a bum?


----------



## richardrahl

TITO said:


> Fancy a bum?


 Why else would I be advertising!?


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> I came so close to tagging you in that sentence a couple of times. Haha. Defo enough ass showing in that pic to get @Verno past the vinegar stroke.


 Lol dont worry mate if crack gets posted al be around

yeh he will have the sand out for that pic


----------



## TITO

Check your Grindr app, u should have a pm ;D


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 Lol...not sure I Could manage that!! Cheeeeekyyyyy


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> No....so clearly u do


 You're more cheeky


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Lol...not sure I Could manage that!! Cheeeeekyyyyy


 start with grapes and work up.

PM me the vid.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> start with grapes and work up.
> 
> PM me the vid.


 No!

And....my names not sticky vicky or her mother!


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> No!
> 
> And....my names not sticky vicky or her mother!


 lol, sticky vicky, I think she died recently, wasnt she in Benidorm or some spanish resort?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> lol, sticky vicky, I think she died recently, wasnt she in Benidorm or some spanish resort?


 Yes benidorm....she's still going but her daughter does all the shows...same format I believe!


----------



## Skye666

Oh.....did she die???


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Yes benidorm....she's still going but her daughter does all the shows...same format I believe!


 Her daughter only did acrobatics when I saw them perform together, was good at it too


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Her daughter only did acrobatics when I saw them perform together, was good at it too


 Trust u to be partial to such activities!! I'm sure u lot are 'rubbing off' on bonzo he didn't used to be so crass


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Trust u to be partial to such activities!! I'm sure u lot are 'rubbing off' on bonzo he didn't used to be so crass


 You mean you aren't? I'll bring the razor blades you bring the coke bottle

lol I doubt banzi needs any help


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> You mean you aren't? I'll bring the razor blades you bring the coke bottle
> 
> lol I doubt banzi needs any help


 I can be..I tend to pick my crass moments carefully


----------



## FelonE1

212lbs (95kg) today. Still pretty lean considering the daily 6000 cals lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> 212lbs (95kg) today. Still pretty lean considering the daily 6000 cals lol
> 
> View attachment 123279


 ILS


----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> 212lbs (95kg) today. Still pretty lean considering the daily 6000 cals lol
> 
> View attachment 123279


 Looking good man.

careful mate, you're starting to look smooth like me lol


----------



## solidcecil




----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> IBS


----------



## FelonE1

Natty Steve'o said:


> Looking good man.
> 
> careful mate, you're starting to look smooth like me lol


 Fvck it bulking lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> Fvck it bulking lol


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Fvck it bulking lol


 And carb loading tomorrow as it's birthday cake time.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> And carb loading tomorrow as it's birthday cake time.


 I carb load every day lol

Happy Birthday to us mate


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> I carb load every day lol
> 
> Happy Birthday to us mate


 Haha. I am in that position at the moment, but will be nice to enjoy some little treats as well.

Happy Birthday to you too fella.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RedStar

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 123291


 Looking big and full. Impressive!


----------



## babyarm

coming to the last week of my bulk and weight is now just over 19st.


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> coming to the last week of my bulk and weight is now just over 19st.
> View attachment 123349
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


 Fatty lol


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> Fatty lol


 im gonna go cry now


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> im gonna go cry now


 I'm just jealous mate cos I'd need 15,000 cals to get there lol


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> I'm just jealous mate cos I'd need 15,000 cals to get there lol


 At the rate you put size on you'll be there in no time :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> coming to the last week of my bulk and weight is now just over 19st.
> View attachment 123349
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


 are you related to stretch Armstrong?


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> are you related to stretch Armstrong?


 He's my great uncle lol


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> At the rate you put size on you'll be there in no time :thumb


 How tall are you mate cos 19 stone with abs is some fvcking size


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> How tall are you mate cos 19 stone with abs is some fvcking size


 He's gotta be 8ft at least...his arms also reach the plug sockets....something ain't right!!


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's gotta be 8ft at least...his arms also reach the plug sockets....something ain't right!!


 He's a fvxking lump. In great shape.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> He's a fvxking lump. In great shape.
> 
> View attachment 123363


 Here's what I saw hence my comments.

Appologies @babyarm if my phone is stretching the pics.


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Here's what I saw hence my comments.
> 
> Appologies @babyarm if my phone is stretching the pics.
> 
> View attachment 123364


 Lol mine did too


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Lol mine did too


 Did you edit the picture?

To be fair in the picture you posted he reminds me of @Natty Steve'o before his bulk. :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did you edit the picture?
> 
> To be fair in the picture you posted he reminds me of @Natty Steve'o before his bulk. :cool2:


 Nah just downloaded it.....got a few hunky blackmen on my phone now lol.

Natty Steve was black before his bulk?


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> He's a fvxking lump. In great shape.
> 
> View attachment 123363


 Hmmm :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm :thumb


 Not gonna lie..........I would


----------



## Test-e

FelonE said:


> Not gonna lie..........I would


 How do you post training vids mate? I'd like to blank out my face if possible.

Got a couple of old ones so would like to post then update with current progress.


----------



## FelonE1

Test-e said:


> How do you post training vids mate? I'd like to blank out my face if possible.
> 
> Got a couple of old ones so would like to post then update with current progress.


 I upload em to Youtube mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> Nah just downloaded it.....got a few hunky blackmen on my phone now lol.
> 
> Natty Steve was black before his bulk?


 Lack of sunlight does funny things to a bloke.....You can end up blue...!


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Not gonna lie..........I would


 Not gonna lie....I would more than twice


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Not gonna lie....I would more than twice


 Anything to do with his name


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> Anything to do with his name


 No...the lighting


----------



## babyarm




----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> How tall are you mate cos 19 stone with abs is some fvcking size


 I'm just 6'3 short


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> Here's what I saw hence my comments.
> 
> Appologies @babyarm if my phone is stretching the pics.
> 
> View attachment 123364


 My phone is doing the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Not gonna lie....I would more than twice [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 Dirty girl


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Dirty girl


 It's allowed ..it's the weekend


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> It's allowed ..it's the weekend


 Yeh cool, you wanna take 8inch?


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Yeh cool, you wanna take 8inch?


 Errrrmmmm....nah ....I'd need to know what the wiggles like before the inch test


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Errrrmmmm....nah ....I'd need to know what the wiggles like before the inch test


 Both is probs below average..

any good?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> I'm just 6'3 short [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]


 19st with abs at 6'3 is decent.

Try an un-stretched picture ?


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Both is probs below average..
> 
> any good?


 Byeeeeeeeee


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Byeeeeeeeee


 Sssssake!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took today during push workout, starting to see more fat IMO. I'm just over 200 pounds (heaviest I've been) cut startin in around 3 weeks though.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Not gonna lie....I would more than twice


 hahaha

cringe


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Fluke82

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 123412


 Looking good mate!

How tall are you out of interest?


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> hahaha
> 
> cringe


 Why.....u lot say worse......so why??


----------



## Fluke82

Lots and lots of chocolate, Cereal and carbs last two days (week off).

Can really tell the difference...makes me feel better that the "small feeling" is just glycogen depletion etc when cutting


----------



## banzi

Drogon said:


> Lots and lots of chocolate, Cereal and carbs last two days (week off).
> 
> Can really tell the difference...makes me feel better that the "small feeling" is just glycogen depletion etc when cutting
> 
> View attachment 123416


 is your thumb up your ass?


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> is your thumb up your ass?


 Nah, I wouldn't even feel a thumb mate, way past that


----------



## Frandeman

Drogon said:


> Lots and lots of chocolate, Cereal and carbs last two days (week off).
> 
> Can really tell the difference...makes me feel better that the "small feeling" is just glycogen depletion etc when cutting
> 
> View attachment 123416


 Looking nice bro :thumb


----------



## Fluke82

Frandeman said:


> Looking nice bro :thumb


 Thank you fella


----------



## Jordan08

Drogon said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> How tall are you out of interest?


 I am Short. 178 cms mate


----------



## Fluke82

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I am Short. 178 cms mate


 That's not that short...I think I'm 183 (which is 6ft i believe)


----------



## Jordan08

Drogon said:


> That's not that short...I think I'm 183 (which is 6ft i believe)


 Shortest in family :death: . Anything over 180 is good, wish had it


----------



## Jordan08

View attachment IMG_20160329_233229.JPG
Workout after 36 hours of fasting.
View attachment IMG_20160329_233105.JPG


----------



## CUZ

CUZ said:


> Been going the gym for the past few years off and on.
> 
> I don't really stick to things which I start and have in the past ate too many takeaways in work. Guzzled fizzy drinks easily and have the sweetest tooth there is.
> 
> I'm getting married in 13 weeks so i've swerved the above stuff off and the past few weeks, despite an holiday from 23 Feb-1st March, i've ate well and lost a few pound.
> 
> currently weigh 13 stone 10lb at 5'7.
> 
> Fats mainly on my ass, thighs, stomach and a bit on my chest.


 2 weeks later I think i'm leaning up a touch. 12 weeks till my wedding.

Add more cardio in a couple more weeks. Should provide me with a base to lean bulk at the end and add some muscle.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

After 20months off all training and just eating crap, I've just done my first session and seeing where I'm at...


----------



## Fluke82

BLUE(UK) said:


> After 20months off all training and just eating crap, I've just done my first session and seeing where I'm at...
> 
> View attachment 123588
> 
> 
> View attachment 123589


 Welcome back on the train....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Drogon said:


> Welcome back on the train.... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Cheers, I'll not be going wild as i think my college work will probably suffer as a result but luckily we're aiming to finish this year mid/end of May so after that I can have a wild 3months I think depending how much DIY I've also got to plough through(not easy as I work in construction so it gets a bit tedious after work).


----------



## Robbie

Diet is progressing nicely


----------



## 0161M

Robbie said:


> Diet is progressing nicely
> 
> View attachment 123611
> View attachment 123610
> View attachment 123612
> View attachment 123613
> View attachment 123614
> 
> 
> View attachment 123609


 More details

Weight ?

Calorie deficit ?

Amount of cardio ?

Which steroids and what amount ?

You look very good


----------



## Robbie

0161M said:


> More details
> 
> Weight ?
> 
> Calorie deficit ?
> 
> Amount of cardio ?
> 
> Which steroids and what amount ?
> 
> You look very good


 36yo 5'10 @ 76kg currently

Im running ultimate diet 2 - mon to Thursday 50% maintenance calories low carbs, 1000g carb refeed Friday and -10% maintenance calories Saturday and sunday

Full body workout Monday Tuesday Friday Saturday

45mins cardio Monday to Thursday although just upped this to 60mins mornings and 20mins extra in the evening

TRT dose of test


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Current state of affairs 6 weeks out


----------



## 0161M

Robbie said:


> 36yo 5'10 @ 76kg currently
> 
> Im running ultimate diet 2 - mon to Thursday 50% maintenance calories low carbs, 1000g carb refeed Friday and -10% maintenance calories Saturday and sunday
> 
> Full body workout Monday Tuesday Friday Saturday
> 
> 45mins cardio Monday to Thursday although just upped this to 60mins mornings and 20mins extra in the evening
> 
> TRT dose of test


 Hard work there

That diet looks brutal

As for cardio, i notice now all the realllllll shredded people do almost daily cardio, maybe have one day off a week

What kind of cardio are you doing, Steady state incline treadmill ?


----------



## Robbie

0161M said:


> Hard work there
> 
> That diet looks brutal
> 
> As for cardio, i notice now all the realllllll shredded people do almost daily cardio, maybe have one day off a week
> 
> What kind of cardio are you doing, Steady state incline treadmill ?


 Its getting tough for sure!

All steady state. Started with 4 days of 45mins on a stepper, now 4 days of 60mins split between stepper, bike and incline walking and 20mins slow row in the evening.

Thank f**k for youtube keeping me sane!


----------



## troponin

Took yesterday, starting my cut on Monday next week, got too fat.


----------



## GCMAX

Pre cycle condition, I'll post another in 12 weeks.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

GCMAX said:


> Pre cycle condition, I'll post another in 12 weeks.


 You have to tense in the before and after pictures. It's a bit obvious you ain't tensed.


----------



## GCMAX

BLUE(UK) said:


> You have to tense in the before and after pictures. It's a bit obvious you ain't tensed.


 I was tensed, not the legs though. I just wanted to make sure I didn't look like a nutter so it's a faked expression!

Hopefully will look better after cycle then no one can say "do you even lift"


----------



## RedStar

Intra workout today:


----------



## banzi

0161M said:


> Hard work there
> 
> That diet looks brutal
> 
> *As for cardio, i notice now all the realllllll shredded people do almost daily cardio, maybe have one day off a week*
> 
> What kind of cardio are you doing, Steady state incline treadmill ?


 reduce calories or do cardio, it makes no difference to the level of condition.


----------



## Heavyassweights

GCMAX said:


> Pre cycle condition, I'll post another in 12 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 123677


 is that real hair on your stomach?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bignath4607 said:


> Leg shot at end of bulk 2 week ago
> 
> View attachment 123670


 fcuk sake bath start shopping in the adult department


----------



## Nu-Labz

troponin said:


> Took yesterday, starting my cut on Monday next week, got too fat.
> 
> View attachment 123639


 You look excited there lol


----------



## GCMAX

@Heavyassweights nah m8, I sellotaped it on to look hard.


----------



## Heavyassweights

GCMAX said:


> @Heavyassweights nah m8, I sellotaped it on to look hard.


 it's working. Just wait until the test kicks in your ball fro will join your chest pubes


----------



## solidcecil

..


----------



## 19072

solidcecil said:


> Trained at Culture gym & kitchen yesterday in Wandsworth and they asked if they could take a few pictures for their FB etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123782
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123783
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123784


 Jesus Christ what size are your arms lad?? You look solid


----------



## Nu-Labz

solidcecil said:


> Trained at Culture gym & kitchen yesterday in Wandsworth and they asked if they could take a few pictures for their FB etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123782
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123783
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123784


 Where in Wandsworth is that? Only guns I know in Wandsworth are pure gym and yorkies in tooting


----------



## 2o16

Few weeks into the cut.

By no means impressive but I'm happy I'm seeing progress of sorts.

186cm 79kg.

Inb4 ILS.


----------



## solidcecil

herc said:


> Jesus Christ what size are your arms lad?? You look solid


 Cheers mate, haven't measured them in over a year I don't think. Last check they were about 19"


----------



## solidcecil

Nu-Labz said:


> Where in Wandsworth is that? Only guns I know in Wandsworth are pure gym and yorkies in tooting


 https://www.culturegymandkitchen.co.uk

I train between here & Yorkeys at the weekends


----------



## cblack

Gained some new motivation here, time for the summer cut. Winter has been cruel on the waistline


----------



## Heavyassweights

2o16 said:


> Few weeks into the cut.
> 
> By no means impressive but I'm happy I'm seeing progress of sorts.
> 
> 186cm 79kg.
> 
> Inb4 ILS.
> 
> View attachment 123785


 You don't look real mate


----------



## Nu-Labz

solidcecil said:


> https://www.culturegymandkitchen.co.uk
> 
> I train between here & Yorkeys at the weekends


 Oh yeah I know that little place didn't realise there was a gym there. I live in Sutton so I train at pinks but my mums in Wandsworth so when I visit I been using yorkies but it's a bit limited. Especially cardio equipment and squat racks


----------



## Nu-Labz

Heavyassweights said:


> You don't look real mate


 HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dark sim

3 weeks out...


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> 3 weeks out...
> 
> View attachment 123797


 awesome work mate, border needs a bit of tidying though.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> awesome work mate, border needs a bit of tidying though.


 Tell me about it lol. I sprayed weed killer the other day so should die soon.


----------



## 2o16

Heavyassweights said:


> You don't look real mate


 That's because I have no head.


----------



## Tren's physique

solidcecil said:


> Trained at Culture gym & kitchen yesterday in Wandsworth and they asked if they could take a few pictures for their FB etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 123782
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123783
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123784


 When will you start training arms too?


----------



## Acidreflux

GCMAX said:


> Pre cycle condition, I'll post another in 12 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 123677


 Grrrr easy tiger!!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dark sim said:


> 3 weeks out...
> 
> View attachment 123797


 congratulations mate, how long you been in the closet?


----------



## Dark sim

Heavyassweights said:


> congratulations mate, how long you been in the closet?


 13 weeks


----------



## BoomTime

Dark sim said:


> 3 weeks out...
> 
> View attachment 123797


 Looking dry as feck mate!

You on low carb?

Can I ask what you are running at the moment?


----------



## BoomTime

10 weeks out


----------



## Jordan08

Dark sim said:


> 3 weeks out...
> 
> View attachment 123797


 That waist. Amazing overall work mate


----------



## Jordan08

Randoms W/O pump


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Pic my mate took today in the gym during back:


----------



## banzi

Ryhardcastle said:


> Pic my mate took today in the gym during back:


 solid looking physique, great work


----------



## Keeks

Few pics from this morning, 6 weeks out.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Halfway through 12 week cut


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Few pics from this morning, 6 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 124175
> View attachment 124174


 fantastic, looking forward to seeing you on the day.


----------



## Dark sim

2 weeks out.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Dark sim said:


> 2 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 124186


 Crap camera but looking good :thumbup1: . I've been away for a while - has @banzi stopped calling you fat yet?


----------



## Dark sim

Ultrasonic said:


> Crap camera but looking good :thumbup1: . I've been away for a while - has @banzi stopped calling you fat yet?


 I know my camera is awful. All prep I have got crap pics lol. 20mp Sony!! Had to rely on other ppl being around.

I'm pretty sure he has now, but clearly fatter than I thought when I started my prep.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> I know my camera is awful. All prep I have got crap pics lol. 20mp Sony!! Had to rely on other ppl being around.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has now, but clearly fatter than I thought when I started my prep.


 its all fun mate you know that.

Heres a quick one, 6 weeks out


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> its all fun mate you know that.
> 
> Heres a quick one, 6 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 124189


 Is the hand with the sock on it the one u wipe ya bum with


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Is the hand with the sock on it the one u wipe ya bum with


 lol, its my t-shirt...


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> lol, its my t-shirt...


 I thought u would be a really skilled cropper too!


----------



## gambit22

Not the best pic, taken a week ago. I feel flat as s**t now and defo lost muscle as I haven't felt the best....

View attachment 124194


----------



## Jordan08

Dark sim said:


> 2 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 124186


 Just out of curiosity, after all the debates that have seen here with respect to difference between two methods of bulking that are huge calorie surplus and controlled calorie surplus, at how much weight you will be competing this year as compare to your last one?.


----------



## DORIAN

gambit22 said:


> Not the best pic, taken a week ago. I feel flat as s**t now and defo lost muscle as I haven't felt the best....
> 
> View attachment 124194


 If your flat mate. Then teach me how to do it!!!


----------



## gambit22

DORIAN said:


> If your flat mate. Then teach me how to do it!!!


 Haha, The lighting was kind to me!


----------



## Dark sim

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Just out of curiosity, after all the debates that have seen here with respect to difference between two methods of bulking that are huge calorie surplus and controlled calorie surplus, at how much weight you will be competing this year as compare to your last one?.


 I'm 2 weeks out, so I can't say. I'm tighter than I was last year already, and currently heavier.

I'm the controlled calorie surplus guy btw, just using relaxed food types rather than your typical bodybuilder foods. So not sure which debate you refer to?


----------



## gambit22

Dark sim said:


> I'm 2 weeks out, so I can't say. I'm tighter than I was last year already, and currently heavier.
> 
> I'm the controlled calorie surplus guy btw, just using relaxed food types rather than your typical bodybuilder foods. So not sure which debate you refer to?


 Relaxed food types? Tell me more! I'm much more into iifym style dieting.

What kinda foods you consuming daily?


----------



## Dark sim

gambit22 said:


> Relaxed food types? Tell me more! I'm much more into iifym style dieting.
> 
> What kinda foods you consuming daily?


 During prep, I have been using cereal bars, cereal, bagels, haribo, along with some rice and oats. Only been doing cardio 3-4 times a week.

Off season, anything goes, but hit my macros, biscuits, mcdonalds, sugar drinks....Plenty of decent food too.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> I'm 2 weeks out, so I can't say. I'm tighter than I was last year already, and currently heavier.
> 
> I'm the controlled calorie surplus guy btw, just using relaxed food types rather than your typical bodybuilder foods. So not sure which debate you refer to?


 I think hes refering to the moderate cal surplus as to excess and gaining a lot of excess fat along with the muscle.

Question being would you have gained more lean tissue over the year eating a huge cal excess as opposed to a small/moderate one


----------



## BoomTime

9 weeks out.

View attachment 124197


----------



## BoomTime

View attachment 124198


----------



## BoomTime

View attachment 124199


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Just out of curiosity, after all the debates that have seen here with respect to difference between two methods of bulking that are huge calorie surplus and controlled calorie surplus, at how much weight you will be competing this year as compare to your last one?.


 I can only speak for myself here but you only really know what you are going to be onstage come show day, weight can fluctuate 10lbs during the day depending on your size.


----------



## gambit22

Dark sim said:


> During prep, I have been using cereal bars, cereal, bagels, haribo, along with some rice and oats. Only been doing cardio 3-4 times a week.
> 
> Off season, anything goes, but hit my macros, biscuits, mcdonalds, sugar drinks....Plenty of decent food too.


 That's awesome mate, love it. I'm very similar although trying to keep away from sweets and higher sugary things.

Whats your cycle like? You obviously have a brilliant metabolism to diet this way...


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 124199


 lovely undies, managed to keep them remarkabley clean if that was post workout.

Looking good mate.


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> lovely undies, managed to keep them remarkabley clean if that was post workout.
> 
> Looking good mate.


 Thanks man.

I will send you them in the post for you to have for personal uses.


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I will send you them in the post for you to have for personal uses.


----------



## Dark sim

banzi said:


> I think hes refering to the moderate cal surplus as to excess and gaining a lot of excess fat along with the muscle.
> 
> Question being would you have gained more lean tissue over the year eating a huge cal excess as opposed to a small/moderate one


 We both know we only need a moderate one.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> We both know we only need a moderate one.


 I know we know, I was trying to explain to Jason.


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> 9 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 124197


 which show you doing mate?


----------



## Dark sim

gambit22 said:


> That's awesome mate, love it. I'm very similar although trying to keep away from sweets and higher sugary things.
> 
> Whats your cycle like? You obviously have a brilliant metabolism to diet this way...


 My kcals are suitable for a school girl atm, that's how lol. I prefer lower kcals than cardio.


----------



## TITO

Dark sim said:


> My kcals are suitable for a school girl atm, that's how lol. I prefer lower kcals than cardio.


 What's your off season macros?

they are so much easier to hit when every meal isn't chic/rice lol


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> which show you doing mate?


 Ukbff ultimate amateurs Kent June 19th


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> Ukbff ultimate amateurs Kent June 19th


 Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dark sim said:


> My kcals are suitable for a school girl atm, that's how lol. I prefer lower kcals than cardio.


 did @duranman plan your diet?


----------



## banzi

Heavyassweights said:


> did @duranman plan your diet?


 now thats good....


----------



## Dark sim

Heavyassweights said:


> did @duranman plan your diet?


 He will suffer, like I am, when I meet him...


----------



## Dark sim

TITO said:


> What's your off season macros?
> 
> they are so much easier to hit when every meal isn't chic/rice lol


 They are progressive, as weight increase, so do macros.


----------



## Xoer

Nothing special, keep scrolling..D


----------



## UK2USA

Dark sim said:


> 3 weeks out...
> 
> View attachment 123797


 Damn you're ripped bro. Really awesome.


----------



## Robbie

Few from this weekend


----------



## 19072

Kepp it up @Robbie


----------



## BoomTime

Crap quality but you can see the seperation in the shoulders and traps are coming.


----------



## BoomTime

Shat pose but showing vascualirty 12 weeks out.

View attachment 124459


----------



## Gavinmcl

BoomTime said:


> Shat pose but showing vascualirty 12 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 124459


 are both you're arms equally as vascular, my left bicep vain is bigger than the right it annoys the life out me, yours are like thick electrical cables lol , top condition m8


----------



## BoomTime

Gavinmcl said:


> are both you're arms equally as vascular, my left bicep vain is bigger than the right it annoys the life out me, yours are like thick electrical cables lol , top condition m8


 Thanks mate.

It is a tiny bit less, well in fact its not that it is less but the veins are in different places. They look like tape worms! ewwww


----------



## Gavinmcl

@BoomTime what's even freaking come day of ship with more water manipulation and few bags of haribo and few oxys they'll be pumped even more


----------



## BoomTime

Gavinmcl said:


> @BoomTime what's even freaking come day of ship with more water manipulation and few bags of haribo and few oxys they'll be pumped even more


 That is the hope.

I am 12 weeks out so plenty of fat to still come of yet, then carb deplete and load, and then a glass of red wine should have me looking like a giant dick skin!


----------



## Gavinmcl

Johnny bag full of nuts


----------



## solidcecil

BoomTime said:


> Shat pose but showing vascualirty 12 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 124459


 Looking good mate, are you planning on going to any posing classes before comp?


----------



## BoomTime

solidcecil said:


> Looking good mate, are you planning on going to any posing classes before comp?


 I am having a few sessions with Owen Powell mate.

I was twisting round for the light in the picture to be honest.

Here are a few more with better posing, 12 weeks out


----------



## solidcecil

BoomTime said:


> I am having a few sessions with Owen Powell mate.
> 
> I was twisting round for the light in the picture to be honest.
> 
> Here are a few more with better posing, 12 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 124199
> View attachment 124198
> View attachment 124197


 I was going to recommend either Helen/Shaun at Panthers or Sarah at Crayford as I'm guessing you're round that way.

Ps, good calves


----------



## BoomTime

solidcecil said:


> I was going to recommend either Helen/Shaun at Panthers or Sarah at Crawford as I'm guessing you're round that way.
> 
> Ps, good calves


 Thanks mate, I will look into this as I am only an hour or so from there.


----------



## gambit22

About 3/4 weeks ago. Going on holiday and wanted to be a bit leaner before I go on my bulk at of June.


----------



## banzi

5 weeks out


----------



## nitrogen

Two years out ha ha


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> 5 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 124639


 Looking great!


----------



## Keeks

5 Weeks out and got my bikini this week, so excited!


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> 5 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 124639


 If possible, do share your competition pic with other competitor as well. Looking good as usual


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> 5 Weeks out and got my bikini this week, so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 124655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124656


 awesome....


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> 5 Weeks out and got my bikini this week, so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 124655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124656


 Very lean @Keeks - top stuff


----------



## Dark sim

Keeks said:


> 5 Weeks out and got my bikini this week, so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 124655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124656


 As great as you look, aren't you too hard for bikini?


----------



## Keeks

Dark sim said:


> As great as you look, aren't you too hard for bikini?


 I'm doing Nabba athletic class.


----------



## 31205

banzi said:


> 5 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 124639


 Nice work.


----------



## TITO

banzi said:


> Good luck with it mate.


 Is boom your brother?


----------



## banzi

TITO said:


> Is boom your brother?


 big brother...


----------



## Dark sim

Keeks said:


> I'm doing Nabba athletic class.


 Perfect then


----------



## mal

banzi said:


> 5 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 124639


 looking cracking there mate, same show as keeks? over 50's? youl be at the brits no problem...


----------



## banzi

mal said:


> looking cracking there mate, same show as keeks? over 50's? youl be at the brits no problem...


 Not doing the Brits mate, Im not good enough for that level, Im not spending money on tickets to walk on and off stage and line NABBAs pockets.


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> Not doing the Brits mate, Im not good enough for that level, Im not spending money on tickets to walk on and off stage and line NABBAs pockets.


 You miserable old bastard :lol:


----------



## banzi

A1243R said:


> You miserable old bastard :lol:


 its my last show mate, Im only doing it because this year is 20 years since I won the tall class.

Nice show to finish on.


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


> its my last show mate, Im only doing it because this year is 20 years since I won the tall class.
> 
> Nice show to finish on.


 What's the date? Nabba NW yeah? I might pop in!


----------



## mal

banzi said:


> its my last show mate, Im only doing it because this year is 20 years since I won the tall class.
> 
> Nice show to finish on.


 im doing the same thing next year probably,,,good luck anyways....


----------



## banzi

mal said:


> im doing the same thing next year probably,,,good luck anyways....


 thanks mate, same to you, let me know next year when its close.


----------



## banzi

A1243R said:


> What's the date? Nabba NW yeah? I might pop in!


 21st may


----------



## p.cullen

Its been a while since i posted in here so currently sitting at 79kg, havent really been interested in the gym since November so just been maintaining since then.

As you know summer is coming to right back at it from now :lol:


----------



## 19072




----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> View attachment 124703


 Looking good, loving the trap vascularity.


----------



## 19072

Simon 88 said:


> Looking good, loving the trap vascularity.


 Cheers buddy - much appreciated.


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> Cheers buddy - much appreciated.


 Credit due where credit is due.

Will be interested to see how you respond to Hgh.


----------



## 19072

Simon 88 said:


> Credit due where credit is due.
> 
> Will be interested to see how you respond to Hgh.


 I'm looking forward to it but not the power pct lol - clomid makes me emotional..


----------



## Hoddsy

Comparison pic. Left is a year or so into training. Right pic is now. Getting there slowly but surely.

Probably not a great comparison pic but about 8-10kg Weight difference


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> I'm looking forward to it but not the power pct lol - clomid makes me emotional..


 I can relate it does that to me, as well as making my eye sight a bit funny at times,


----------



## Test-e

p.cullen said:


> Its been a while since i posted in here so currently sitting at 79kg, havent really been interested in the gym since November so just been maintaining since then.
> 
> As you know summer is coming to right back at it from now [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 That leg tat looks great mate. Not a clue what it says though.


----------



## anaboliclove

Hoddsy said:


> Comparison pic. Left is a year or so into training. Right pic is now. Getting there slowly but surely.
> 
> Probably not a great comparison pic but about 8-10kg Weight difference
> 
> View attachment 124707


 Good delt and lat development mate especially rear delts


----------



## p.cullen

Test-e said:


> That leg tat looks great mate. Not a clue what it says though.


 Cheers mate - lol even up close its hard to read as it wraps all the way round

''enjoy the little things in life because one day you will realise they were the big things''


----------



## Plate

Countdown to my holiday, been pushing hard last couple of weeks


----------



## Robbie

August 2015 - April 2016. 22kg and 8inches off that big ole belly!


----------



## Fluke82

havent trained in 9 days and eating/drinking whatever the fvck I want...that's what you do on hols right  .

Hotels always have the best lighting though


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> View attachment 124786
> 
> 
> havent trained in 9 days and eating/drinking whatever the fvck I want...that's what you do on hols right  .
> 
> Hotels always have the best lighting though


 Looking good and some good veins going on.


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> Looking good and some good veins going on.


 Surprised they are there still tbh, having dropped to 150mg test only over fortnight ago.

Gyno is much much better and almost sorted though, which is great.


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> Surprised they are there still tbh, having dropped to 150mg test only over fortnight ago.
> 
> Gyno is much much better and almost sorted though, which is great.


 Veins love sugary carbs in my experience.


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> Veins love sugary carbs in my experience.


 I would defo agree based on the last few weeks!!


----------



## RedStar

Drogon said:


> I would defo agree based on the last few weeks!!


 What's the plan now? I've hit my target weight of 17 stone with time to spare haha, touched 17.4 yesterday morning.


----------



## Fluke82

Simon 88 said:


> What's the plan now? I've hit my target weight of 17 stone with time to spare haha, touched 17.4 yesterday morning.


 Nice one mate, I haven't been on UKM at all last week. Back in England now though, back to reality!

I haven't weighed myself for two weeks. I imagine I'm probably back up in the 190's. My plan was to power pct now, but I'm looking at another holiday in July/August and have exams coming up, I don't want to deal with the hassle right now, so going to cruise on 150mg for 4-6 weeks whilst keeping a small deficit.

I'll get bloods and if all gtg I'll blast and cut again. Probably same cycle, maybe 400mg tren and 200mg test. Despite losing 20+lbs, I want to get much much leaner.

How about you?


----------



## RedStar

Got 5 weeks left of my bulk (14 week blast) then gonna cruise on 250mg test e10d for a few weeks, before summer cut and a power pct and off gear until late in the year, or maybe cruise, yet to decide. Im having bloods and a "well man" test done on Monday, that'll prob have a say.

@Drogon

Good luck with the exams, the last thing you want really is to be in a sh1tty place mentally for them.


----------



## liftlife

Loong way to go :/

View attachment 124788


----------



## RedStar

liftlife said:


> Loong way to go :/
> 
> View attachment 124788


 Big difference though!


----------



## liftlife

Simon 88 said:


> Big difference though!


 Yes, people whi haven't seen me in a while have their jaws dropped. I think a couple of more years to my dream physique.


----------



## banzi

4 weeks out totally depleted after 3 day stomach bug


----------



## The-Real-Deal

banzi said:


> 4 weeks out totally depleted after 3 day stomach bug
> 
> View attachment 124817


 Showing all the young pretenders how its done :thumb


----------



## Skye666

Drogon said:


> View attachment 124786
> 
> 
> havent trained in 9 days and eating/drinking whatever the fvck I want...that's what you do on hols right  .
> 
> Hotels always have the best lighting though


 Looking nice and ...slim and the 'extra' strategically placed :thumb


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> 4 weeks out totally depleted after 3 day stomach bug
> 
> View attachment 124817


 Looking great as always


----------



## Fluke82

Skye666 said:


> Looking nice and ...slim and the 'extra' strategically placed :thumb


 You have a serious case of muscle dysmorphia women if you think I'm "slim"  but ta


----------



## superpube

Drogon said:


> You have a serious case of muscle dysmorphia women if you think I'm "slim"  but ta


 It's a typo mate.

She meant "white"


----------



## Skye666

Drogon said:


> You have a serious case of muscle dysmorphia women if you think I'm "slim"  but ta


 Ok...white and slim......it's not a bad look and u like being slim so it's ok


----------



## Dark sim

Back and glutes - I'm on the right


----------



## UK2USA

Dark sim said:


> Back and glutes - I'm on the right
> 
> View attachment 124931


 Very impressive. Your back almost looks like an overlay it's so thick.


----------



## banzi

Dark sim said:


> Back and glutes - I'm on the right
> 
> View attachment 124931


 nice work mate., real quality line up.


----------



## A1243R

Dark sim said:


> Back and glutes - I'm on the right
> 
> View attachment 124931


 How did you do?


----------



## UlsterRugby

Drogon said:


> View attachment 124786
> 
> 
> havent trained in 9 days and eating/drinking whatever the fvck I want...that's what you do on hols right  .
> 
> Hotels always have the best lighting though


 whats your stats? Look quite similar to me at 94kg 6ft


----------



## jayDP

200lb 5.11 depleted, slight chest pump


----------



## Yes

jayDP said:


> 200lb 5.11 depleted, slight chest pump
> 
> View attachment 124935


 Which gym is that?


----------



## jayDP

Yes said:


> Which gym is that?


 Dedicated fitness xl huyton liverpool


----------



## Fluke82

UlsterRugby said:


> whats your stats? Look quite similar to me at 94kg 6ft





UlsterRugby said:


> whats your stats? Look quite similar to me at 94kg 6ft


 Last time I weighed (nearly two weeks ago lol) was 88kg 6ft mate


----------



## UlsterRugby

Drogon said:


> Last time I weighed (nearly two weeks ago lol) was 88kg 6ft mate


 Holding a few kg of water you reckon now after holidays?


----------



## Fluke82

UlsterRugby said:


> Holding a few kg of water you reckon now after holidays?


 Probably, last time I weighed I was eating and drinking a ton for about a week prior anyway as was in holiday mode :lol: . Might be up near 90 now.

My plan is to cut to 80-83kg (although weight really does not matter). I am hopeful i will be on the verge of being very, very lean at that weight. This is the goal by mid July.


----------



## Fluke82

Dark sim said:


> Back and glutes - I'm on the right
> 
> View attachment 124931


 Noticeably wider IMO.

Where did you place?


----------



## BoomTime

Dark sim said:


> Back and glutes - I'm on the right
> 
> View attachment 124931


 Beast! Looking great. Where did you place?


----------



## UlsterRugby

Drogon said:


> Probably, last time I weighed I was eating and drinking a ton for about a week prior anyway as was in holiday mode :lol: . Might be up near 90 now.
> 
> My plan is to cut to 80-83kg (although weight really does not matter). I am hopeful i will be on the verge of being very, very lean at that weight. This is the goal by mid July.


 Same I think i need to get from 94kg to 83 by 11th august for holiday


----------



## Fluke82

UlsterRugby said:


> Same I think i need to get from 94kg to 83 by 11th august for holiday


 Easily done mate!


----------



## 2o16

Still cutting. Yes I look skinny, yes I need to eat ( I agree with that one a lot as hungry af) anyway at least I'm not fat anymore.


----------



## Fluke82

2o16 said:


> Still cutting. Yes I look skinny, yes I need to eat ( I agree with that one a lot as hungry af) anyway at least I'm not fat anymore.
> 
> View attachment 124939


 Looking good mate


----------



## Dark sim

UK2USA said:


> Very impressive. Your back almost looks like an overlay it's so thick.





banzi said:


> nice work mate., real quality line up.





A1243R said:


> How did you do?





Drogon said:


> Noticeably wider IMO.
> 
> Where did you place?





BoomTime said:


> Beast! Looking great. Where did you place?


 Came 3rd to the 2 in the pic. Debatable, but I got my British final invite, which I will go and prove a point at. Let the body do the talking I say.


----------



## Fluke82

Dark sim said:


> Came 3rd to the 2 in the pic. Debatable, but I got my British final invite, which I will go and prove a point at. Let the body do the talking I say.


 Good work,


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Dark sim said:


> Came 3rd to the 2 in the pic. Debatable, but I got my British final invite, which I will go and prove a point at. Let the body do the talking I say.


 nice one mate, what class did you do?

thats Kristinas bloke in the black trunks isn't it?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Dark sim said:


> Came 3rd to the 2 in the pic. Debatable, but I got my British final invite, which I will go and prove a point at. Let the body do the talking I say.


 I'm not into body building comps but what a fantastic effort mate, well done :thumbup1: What bodyweight were you at on stage? shoulders look huge mate, maybe a little too big.! Don't quote me on that I know F all about comps n judging.


----------



## FelonE1

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> nice one mate, what class did you do?
> 
> thats Kristinas bloke in the black trunks isn't it?


 Yeah. He came 2nd


----------



## Ultrasonic

Dark sim said:


> Came 3rd to the 2 in the pic. Debatable, but I got my British final invite, which I will go and prove a point at. Let the body do the talking I say.


 Clearly you wanted to finish even higher but that's still a great achievement - well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr-modster

Me yesterday 88kg 5ft10 bodyfat maybe 18% currently on a slow bulk before my cut for holidays


----------



## JohhnyC

Robbie said:


> August 2015 - April 2016. 22kg and 8inches off that big ole belly!
> View attachment 124783


 Great transformation Robbie! How did you strength changed over this time? I'm thinking for forgoing size for body fat reduction now. Too lazy on this aspect. More visually appealing too.


----------



## mrwright

JohhnyC said:


> Great transformation Robbie! How did you strength changed over this time? I'm thinking for forgoing size for body fat reduction now. Too lazy on this aspect. More visually appealing too.


 Use enough Tren and you'll gain strength as you drop bodyfat!


----------



## banzi

mrwright said:


> Use enough Tren and you'll gain strength as you drop bodyfat!


 not if you eat too much.


----------



## mrwright

banzi said:


> not if you eat too much.


 Assuming he was in a deficit to lose the bodyfat in the first place


----------



## 19072

mrwright said:


> Use enough Tren and you'll gain strength as you drop bodyfat!


 Robbie ran TRT dosage IIRC..


----------



## JohhnyC

mrwright said:


> Use enough Tren and you'll gain strength as you drop bodyfat!


 Not really ready for trend yet. On a test deca cycle, going well and calories are low. I reacted very well to a low dose of oxys in first 3 / 4 weeks, much better than dbol. Bf is dropping slowly I'm pleased to say as I'm resisting the urge to maximise the effect of a traditional bulking aas cycle by eating in access

Perhaps not the smartest way but always learning.


----------



## Robbie

JohhnyC said:


> Great transformation Robbie! How did you strength changed over this time? I'm thinking for forgoing size for body fat reduction now. Too lazy on this aspect. More visually appealing too.


 I did lose strength, but some of that will be down to a switch in training styles. Going from doing heavy 1/2/3's to sets of 8-20 I've definitely lost the ability to hit 1 rep maxes I might have done previously. I reckon if I spent time just doing squat bench deadlift getting used to my new leverages my strength to weight ratio wouldn't be much different though.


----------



## JohhnyC

Robbie said:


> I did lose strength, but some of that will be down to a switch in training styles. Going from doing heavy 1/2/3's to sets of 8-20 I've definitely lost the ability to hit 1 rep maxes I might have done previously. I reckon if I spent time just doing squat bench deadlift getting used to my new leverages my strength to weight ratio wouldn't be much different though.


 But then to the average man on the street your "after" picture makes you look a lot stronger, especially pecs & delts.

Good work.


----------



## Robbie

JohhnyC said:


> But then to the average man on the street your "after" picture makes you look a lot stronger, especially pecs & delts.
> 
> Good work.


 Thanks! I don't care how much I lift anymore (although I do follow a beat the log book type program) much more interested in getting the most out of the least (same with supplements). Leaves much more room for the future then


----------



## Sebbek

banzi said:


> 4 weeks out totally depleted after 3 day stomach bug
> 
> View attachment 124817


 It's the picture or your skin could benefit from bit of growth hormone?

Best S


----------



## Fluke82

Sebbek said:


> It's the picture or your skin could benefit from bit of growth hormone?
> 
> Best S


 He's very old, don't forget.


----------



## Sebbek

Drogon said:


> He's very old, don't forget.


 f**k off lol

Im in the same boat

S


----------



## banzi

Sebbek said:


> It's the picture or your skin could benefit from bit of growth hormone?
> 
> Best S


 my skin is like a babies bottom, which is more than can be said for my bottom.


----------



## Frandeman

banzi said:


> my skin is like a babies bottom, which is more than can be said for my bottom.


 This is what you need old fart :tongue:


----------



## Sebbek

banzi said:


> my skin is like a babies bottom, which is more than can be said for my bottom.


 Before or after....

lol

S


----------



## FelonE1

Been dieting for 5 days.....looking flat as fvck at 205lbs


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Took a quick snap today. I weighed in at 16st 5Ibs this morning... 

Things are heading in the right direction


----------



## banzi

Natty Steve'o said:


> Took a quick snap today. I weighed in at 16st 5Ibs this morning...
> 
> Things are heading in the right direction
> 
> View attachment 125135


 setting up a spy cam?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

banzi said:


> setting up a spy cam?


 Yeah some top tottie usually follows me in. They used to train when I did so I moved my time earlier n earlier. So did they! :confused1: LOL it puts me off my lifts :lol:


----------



## Fluke82

Natty Steve'o said:


> Took a quick snap today. I weighed in at 16st 5Ibs this morning...
> 
> Things are heading in the right direction
> 
> View attachment 125135


 About to get pounded from behind mate?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Drogon said:


> About to get pounded from behind mate?


 LOL yeah there's a queuing up around the corner :thumb

Test injection via the rusty bullet hole :lol:


----------



## Pabloslabs

Hit 16 st (101kg). The heaviest and fattest I've ever been


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> Been dieting for 5 days.....looking flat as fvck at 205lbs
> 
> View attachment 125134


 Not so sure about the flat thing mate, some good separation going on there.


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> Not so sure about the flat thing mate, some good separation going on there.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> Took a quick snap today. I weighed in at 16st 5Ibs this morning...
> 
> Things are heading in the right direction
> 
> View attachment 125135


 We all love a bit of cleavage with a v


----------



## ILLBehaviour

IGotTekkers said:


> Me last month one week back into the gym. I lost a stone in a month in Feb from a job I had, 70 hours a week in a very stressful restaurant. It made me very ill so I quit. Lived on about 200 calories a day while I worked there.
> 
> View attachment 125174


 the date says october 2015.


----------



## banzi

IGotTekkers said:


> Me last month one week back into the gym. I lost a stone in a month in Feb from a job I had, 70 hours a week in a very stressful restaurant. It made me very ill so I quit. Lived on about 200 calories a day while I worked there.
> 
> View attachment 125174


 26th October?

Mc Donalds can be hard work.


----------



## IGotTekkers

ILLBehaviour said:


> the date says october 2015.


 Oh, so it does lol. Wrong pic then, the one last month I was smaller I'm sure. I'll update later


----------



## 19072

picture from earlier. currently off cycle and starting POWER PCT tomorrow. been running test prop last few weeks at 1ml EOD for the long esters to clear.

switching to peps and hgh whilst on pct

View attachment 125192


----------



## 2o16

Another comparison here.

First pic 26/12/2015

second pic 29/04/16 with epic lighting lol.


----------



## Flipper

2o16 said:


> Another comparison here.
> 
> First pic 26/12/2015
> 
> second pic 29/04/16 with epic lighting lol.
> 
> View attachment 125347
> 
> 
> View attachment 125348


 Top work bro.


----------



## 2o16

Flipper said:


> Top work bro.


 Thanks man i really appreciate it .


----------



## sean m

2016 can I ask is that natty , or what level of "assistance" your using ?


----------



## Wakeyluke

Before and after from Feb to April nothing drastic but ive got to start some where i suppose.. starting weight just over 16st and now at 15st and waist size dropped 2 jean sizes


----------



## banzi

Wakeyluke said:


> View attachment 125414
> View attachment 125415
> 
> 
> Before and after from Feb to April nothing drastic but ive got to start some where i suppose.. starting weight just over 16st and now at 15st and waist size dropped 2 jean sizes


 good work mate, keep it up, you are going to get there.


----------



## Wakeyluke

banzi said:


> good work mate, keep it up, you are going to get there.


 Cheers man, really enjoyin it tbh, hard to accept anything is chamging until you start seeing results for yourself.


----------



## DLTBB

2o16 said:


> Another comparison here.
> 
> First pic 26/12/2015
> 
> second pic 29/04/16 with epic lighting lol.
> 
> View attachment 125347
> 
> 
> View attachment 125348


 Miles better.


----------



## 2o16

DLTBB said:


> Miles better.


 Thanks man.


----------



## Plate

2o16 said:


> Another comparison here.
> 
> First pic 26/12/2015
> 
> second pic 29/04/16 with epic lighting lol.
> 
> View attachment 125347
> 
> 
> View attachment 125348


 Did you do this natty mate?


----------



## TDXB




----------



## OchAmDeed

2o16 said:


> Another comparison here.
> 
> First pic 26/12/2015
> 
> second pic 29/04/16 with epic lighting lol.
> 
> View attachment 125347
> 
> 
> View attachment 125348


 And people say Zac Efrons transformation was miraculous


----------



## 31205

2o16 said:


> Another comparison here.
> 
> First pic 26/12/2015
> 
> second pic 29/04/16 with epic lighting lol.
> 
> View attachment 125347
> 
> 
> View attachment 125348


 Don't think you need good lighting mate. Astonishing results


----------



## 2o16

sen said:


> Don't think you need good lighting mate. Astonishing results


 Just gonna keep on cutting to see how lean I can get. Cheers man!


----------



## TIDALWAVE

2o16 said:


> Just gonna keep on cutting to see how lean I can get. Cheers man!


 Are you natural, what is the weight difference?


----------



## 2o16

TIDALWAVE said:


> Are you natural, what is the weight difference?


 Went from approx 88kg down to 77 when that photo was taken.


----------



## AestheticManlet

4 weeks into cut.


----------



## BTS93

From todays 'upper' workout.

View attachment image1.JPG


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> 4 weeks into cut.
> 
> View attachment 125814


 abusive PM incoming.......


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> abusive PM incoming.......


 I shall await with anticipation... :thumb


----------



## Keeks

A few pics from weekend. Did the WFF UK show, won my class which was athletic class, then went on to win the ladies overall.

















































Head down and time to dig deep for the Nabba show in 2 weeks.


----------



## thecoms

Loving the legs, great separation


----------



## 19072

View attachment 125829


----------



## Frandeman

@Keeks looking amazing


----------



## A1243R

Started cutting recently.... Dropped a lot of water from the off. Going to get as lean as possible and go from there.


----------



## BTS93

A1243R said:


> Started cutting recently.... Dropped a lot of water from the off. Going to get as lean as possible and go from there.
> 
> View attachment 125830


 What you cutting on mate?


----------



## A1243R

BTS93 said:


> What you cutting on mate?


 175mg test... (TRT) and may add some var in!


----------



## Keeks

MissMartinez said:


> Looking absolutely amazing @Keeks really impressive, well done :thumbup1:





Frandeman said:


> @Keeks looking amazing


 Ahh thank you both, much appreciated! :thumb


----------



## BTS93

A1243R said:


> 175mg test... (TRT) and may add some var in!


 Do it brah!


----------



## RedStar

A1243R said:


> Started cutting recently.... Dropped a lot of water from the off. Going to get as lean as possible and go from there.
> 
> View attachment 125830


 You hunting down DLTBB in terms of leanness? That's gonna be my goal when I cut.


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> View attachment 125829


 Good v taper going on pal. Hoping the Hgh and peps are treating you well.


----------



## TDXB




----------



## Frandeman

@A1243R looking good bro

What you weight in there ?

Dieting only in 125 test will take forever and diet must be strick

f**k that mate.... Where is the Tren ?


----------



## A1243R

Frandeman said:


> @A1243R looking good bro
> 
> What you weight in there ?
> 
> Dieting only in 125 test will take forever and diet must be strick
> 
> f**k that mate.... Where is the Tren ?


 I don't even know my weight Yano mate!

200lb ish I think!

Haha diet isn't strict Mate! I might up test a bit and add in some var but doing it on the back of a cycle lol


----------



## A1243R

Fattymous Waterman said:


> You hunting down DLTBB in terms of leanness? That's gonna be my goal when I cut.


 Probably mate yeah. Maybe not quite that lean because he ain't far off co test ready.

My goal is to get some definition in my legs because I never have before... Won't be easy!


----------



## RedStar

A1243R said:


> Probably mate yeah. Maybe not quite that lean because he ain't far off co test ready.
> 
> My goal is to get some definition in my legs because I never have before... Won't be easy!


 I'm gonna do a mock comp prep cut when I start it in 3 weeks. I wanna compete next year so want to put myself through it to test the waters and see how I respond to it.

Good luck you're looking lean to start with!


----------



## banzi

2 weeks left


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> 2 weeks left
> 
> View attachment 125892


 Looking good mate.

Here is my 9 weeks out (10 including peak week) pics taken post 45 minutes fasted cardio and very flat/depleted.



















And this ab shot was taken after 2 big pre workout meals, 4 oatmeal cookies and a muffin so a bit bloated


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Here is my 9 weeks out (10 including peak week) pics taken post 45 minutes fasted cardio and very flat/depleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this ab shot was taken after 2 big pre workout meals, 4 oatmeal cookies and a muffin so a bit bloated


 thats lean for 9 weeks out mate, you are going to be treading water for a few weeks, time in the bank though, great work.

which show you doing?


----------



## Gavinmcl

@banzi

best I've seen you look excellent condition

@BoomTime this would be my goal physique looking awesome


----------



## bjaminny

Keeks said:


> A few pics from weekend. Did the WFF UK show, won my class which was athletic class, then went on to win the ladies overall.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125818
> 
> 
> View attachment 125819
> 
> 
> View attachment 125820
> 
> 
> View attachment 125821
> 
> 
> View attachment 125822
> 
> 
> View attachment 125823
> 
> 
> Head down and time to dig deep for the Nabba show in 2 weeks.


 You look amazing. Congrats on the win


----------



## Keeks

bjaminny said:


> You look amazing. Congrats on the win


 Thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> thats lean for 9 weeks out mate, you are going to be treading water for a few weeks, time in the bank though, great work.
> 
> which show you doing?


 I'm making the most of it and having a few very high days like today and yesterday. Just eating what ever I crave and getting the cravings out the way. I will be adding in 1 cheat meal a week in and just high carb days when I really get flat.

Ukbff ultimate amateurs. 17th july


----------



## BoomTime

Gavinmcl said:


> @banzi
> 
> best I've seen you look excellent condition
> 
> @BoomTime this would be my goal physique looking awesome


 Thanks man.


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> I'm making the most of it and having a few very high days like today and yesterday. Just eating what ever I crave and getting the cravings out the way. I will be adding in 1 cheat meal a week in and just high carb days when I really get flat.
> 
> Ukbff ultimate amateurs. 17th july


 Sounds like a plan, good luck with it mate.


----------



## 19072

banzi said:


> 2 weeks left
> 
> View attachment 125892


 How are the wheels??


----------



## banzi

herc said:


> How are the wheels??


 they seem to fluctuate at the moment mate, some days they are in some they are out, size wise they are fine, they are in proportion to the rest of me.

only thing Im worried about getting right on the day.


----------



## 19072

banzi said:


> they seem to fluctuate at the moment mate, some days they are in some they are out, size wise they are fine, they are in proportion to the rest of me.
> 
> only thing Im worried about getting right on the day.


 Sounds good hopefully you get that right balance on the day and they come out


----------



## fitrut

Yesterday  

View attachment _I4Q5714.JPG


----------



## Jordan08

Random after 3000 rope skips in 15 odd minutes.


----------



## Frandeman

fitrut said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 126043


 :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## DLTBB

Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


----------



## Yes

DLTBB said:


> Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


 Your delts and traps are insane.


----------



## Dan TT

DLTBB said:


> Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


 How long is this transformation?


----------



## DLTBB

Dan TT said:


> How long is this transformation?


 Like 3-4 years of on and off natural training between pic 1 and 2 and then just over 2 years of B&C between pic 2 and 4.


----------



## noongains

DLTBB said:


> Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


 You still got the coat hanger on in the last pic?


----------



## DLTBB

noongains said:


> You still got the coat hanger on in the last pic?


 Pumped traps problems. :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

DLTBB said:


> Pumped traps problems. [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]


 Had you been going on 'long walks'?


----------



## banzi

BLUE(UK) said:


> Had you been going on 'long walks'?


 brilliant...


----------



## Test-e

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Random after 3000 rope skips in 15 odd minutes.
> 
> View attachment 126051


 Crossfit?


----------



## Jordan08

Test-e said:


> Crossfit?


 No Mate. It's bodybuilding gone wrong


----------



## 31205

DLTBB said:


> Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


 Bottom right pic man. f**k sake! Mammoth.


----------



## DLTBB

sen said:


> Bottom right pic man. f**k sake! Mammoth.


 :beer: Cheers lad.


----------



## never-say-never

attention seeking cvnts.. the lot of ya.... I don't mind the gals but the lads... :angry:

call me what you will but my opinion doesn't change about ya... now piss off... 'LETS GO CHAMP' :whistling:


----------



## mal

fitrut said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 126043


 hot as always....


----------



## mal

banzi said:


> 2 weeks left
> 
> View attachment 125892


 superb mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took today just over 4 weeks into cut.


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Took today just over 4 weeks into cut.
> 
> View attachment 126145


 good work mate.


----------



## boutye911

DLTBB said:


> Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


 Jesus. Excellent shape mate.


----------



## Flipper

Ross1991 said:


> Took today just over 4 weeks into cut.
> 
> View attachment 126145


 Looking well there buddy packing some decent size.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Flipper said:


> Looking well there buddy packing some decent size.


 Thanks. Shall see by the end, diet and training hasn't been the best  .


----------



## Flipper

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks. Shall see by the end, diet and training hasn't been the best  .


 Plenty of time mate. Seems to be working from the picture though.


----------



## FelonE1

Pic from today


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Looking well there mucka


 Cheers mate


----------



## TITO

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks. Shall see by the end, diet and training hasn't been the best  .


 Look good mate what weight were u when you started cut?


----------



## TheScam

DLTBB said:


> Collage of pics, almost 50 lbs gain between pic 1 and pic 4


 Wow, great transformation and impressive size! I'd have been happy at number 2


----------



## AestheticManlet

TITO said:


> Look good mate what weight were u when you started cut?


 201 pounds when I started haven't been weighed since last week I was around 196 then so I'll see on Saturday.


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Pic from today
> 
> View attachment 126168


 Nice to see you smiling for the camera as always. Such a poser!

Looking good though!


----------



## FelonE1

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Nice to see you smiling for the camera as always. Such a poser!
> 
> Looking good though!


 Lol always smiling me.

Cheers mate....eating wtf I want is paying off lol


----------



## 31205

BoomTime said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Here is my 9 weeks out (10 including peak week) pics taken post 45 minutes fasted cardio and very flat/depleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this ab shot was taken after 2 big pre workout meals, 4 oatmeal cookies and a muffin so a bit bloated


 fu**ing shredded mate! Looking nasty!!!


----------



## BoomTime

sen said:


> fu**ing shredded mate! Looking nasty!!!


 Thanks man, getting there.


----------



## A1243R

Cutting is going fairly well tbh.... Not even weighing myself - just going off the mirror.

Been cutting sbout 2/3 weeks!


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> hot as always....


 Thank you


----------



## 25434

fitrut said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 126043


 What a great figure you have. Lovely pic.

be right back....just off down the gym to get on the treadmill for three weeks...


----------



## RexEverthing

BoomTime said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Here is my 9 weeks out (10 including peak week) pics taken post 45 minutes fasted cardio and very flat/depleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this ab shot was taken after 2 big pre workout meals, 4 oatmeal cookies and a muffin so a bit bloated


 Fvcking killer physique. Awesome mate.


----------



## A1243R

MissMartinez said:


> Did you get veneers recently!


 Aren't you a joker.... :lol: still not looking quite as good as you though....


----------



## Fluke82

@BoomTime looking seriously peeled mate.

Testament as to why giving yourself a lot of time/room to diet is superior


----------



## Peasnall

Down 16lbs still a long road ahead. Sucks being 6ft 2.


----------



## BoomTime

Drogon said:


> @BoomTime looking seriously peeled mate.
> 
> Testament as to why giving yourself a lot of time/room to diet is superior


 Thanks man.

I prefer to do more cardio and keep food higher. I find fasted cardio easy once you are in the swing of it and it makes me feel good, sets you up for the day etc.

I now have 9 weeks to get complete d1ck kin shredded. The hgh I have just added should help!!


----------



## Dieseldave

A1243R said:


> Cutting is going fairly well tbh.... Not even weighing myself - just going off the mirror.
> 
> Been cutting sbout 2/3 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 126183


 There's some serious progress been made there mate looking good


----------



## FelonE1

Peasnall said:


> Down 16lbs still a long road ahead. Sucks being 6ft 2.
> 
> View attachment 126192


 Nip slip.......cheeky


----------



## FelonE1

Leg day pump


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Leg day pump
> 
> View attachment 126205


 That smile... Priceless lol.

Can I have your quads? Lol


----------



## FelonE1

Fattymous Waterman said:


> That smile... Priceless lol.
> 
> Can I have your quads? Lol


 Just can't stop smiling lol

You can today they're in fvcking bits lol


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Won my class at NABBA Northeast at the weekend and qualified for the British :thumb


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Peasnall

FelonE said:


> Nip slip.......cheeky


 I knew as soon as I posted it at least 2 people would mention it haha


----------



## FelonE1

Peasnall said:


> I knew as soon as I posted it at least 2 people would mention it haha


 Can't get away with fvxk all on here mate lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 126220


 what you running mate


----------



## Jordan08

Heavyassweights said:


> what you running mate


 Nothing as far as AAS are concerned.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nothing as far as AAS are concerned.


----------



## Jordan08

Heavyassweights said:


>


 Everyone uploads the best picture of himself or herself. In reality, take away the pump and i am fu**ing tiny 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/240590-post-a-recent-picture-thread-vol-ii/?do=embed&embedComment=5214927&embedDo=findComment


----------



## banzi

Ryhardcastle said:


> Won my class at NABBA Northeast at the weekend and qualified for the British :thumb


 Looking superb mate, Im doing the over 50s at the NW next weekend.


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> Leg day pump
> 
> View attachment 126205


 Blimmin 'eck.....nice quads but the mirror makes your legs look like they've shrunk in height.......unlike mine that just look that way all the time.... :lol:

yes yes, I am in fact a hobbit :mellow:


----------



## FelonE1

Flubs said:


> Blimmin 'eck.....nice quads but the mirror makes your legs look like they've shrunk in height.......unlike mine that just look that way all the time.... :lol:
> 
> yes yes, I am in fact a hobbit :mellow:


 Lol I'm shrinking......old age .

Haha hobbit ya nutter


----------



## banzi

1 week out


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> 1 week out
> 
> View attachment 126253


 Looking good mate


----------



## banzi

FelonE said:


> Looking good mate


 thanks mate, weight varying by 8lbs during the week depending on carb intake, about 14'2 in the pic, hope to be around 5/6lbs heavier onstage carbed up.


----------



## JohhnyC

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 126220


 Solid arms! Damn you people and good genetics! 

So what would you do on preacher curls using ezbar for example or any other bicep exercise. I see some little lads in my gym doing serious weights then big lads struggling to do moderate weights.


----------



## TITO

banzi said:


> 1 week out
> 
> View attachment 126253


 Quality, hope I look half as good in my 50's

so many people I work with "I'm too old to get in shape" or "it will just turn to fat"

good work mate


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> thanks mate, weight varying by 8lbs during the week depending on carb intake, about 14'2 in the pic, hope to be around 5/6lbs heavier onstage carbed up.


 Best of luck in your comp,hope you do well


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> 1 week out
> 
> View attachment 126253


 Class!!. Best of luck for your competition.


----------



## Jordan08

JohhnyC said:


> Solid arms! Damn you people and good genetics!
> 
> So what would you do on preacher curls using ezbar for example or any other bicep exercise. I see some little lads in my gym doing serious weights then big lads struggling to do moderate weights.


 Thanks Mate. Arms have always been my best body part.

Now, I don't do any barbell exercise for biceps, all DB's work. However, in my initial phase of lifting, i used to do lot of barbell exercises but not any more. Same with regards to weight,i have used 60 kgs on barbell and 30 kgs of DB's for curl in the initial years. But, now just a moderate intensity weight. Maximum that i go with DB's are 20 Kg.

I have crap genetics as far as joints and tendons are concerned so i have to train keeping in mind their health as well


----------



## BoomTime

Progress picture 9 weeks out 8 including peak week. Xmas tree is coming out and calves are splitting in two

Crap light. Looksbetter I'm person.


----------



## GaryMatt

Keeks said:


> A few pics from weekend.


 YOU LOOK AMAZING KEEKS!!!


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> Progress picture 9 weeks out 8 including peak week. Xmas tree is coming out and calves are splitting in two
> 
> Crap light. Looksbetter I'm person.
> 
> View attachment 126291


 nice calf shape,

calves are sadly lacking more and more these days.


----------



## superpube

BoomTime said:


> Progress picture 9 weeks out 8 including peak week. Xmas tree is coming out and calves are splitting in two
> 
> Crap light. Looksbetter I'm person.
> 
> View attachment 126291


 LOL at your boy copying your pose!


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> nice calf shape,
> 
> calves are sadly lacking more and more these days.


 I genuinely don't know where they have come from. I've never had decent calves (so high up my leg) but they have really grown and come out now maybe because. Im leaner. Thanks mate.


----------



## Dieseldave

BoomTime said:


> I genuinely don't know where they have come from. I've never had decent calves (so high up my leg) but they have really grown and come out now maybe because. Im leaner. Thanks mate.


 Since I started following your log your calves have stood out to me as a strong point. I tend to notice them more on people with good development because mine are the bane of my physique


----------



## Dieseldave

banzi said:


> calves are sadly lacking more and more these days.


 That's unfair to the genetically challenged


----------



## Dieseldave

Ryhardcastle said:


> Won my class at NABBA Northeast at the weekend and qualified for the British :thumb


 That trophy had to be worth the entry fee alone!

Nice work


----------



## banzi

Dieseldave said:


> That's unfair to the genetically challenged


 sorry mate, but people with missing bodyparts shouldn't be winning bodybuilding shows.

Lifes not fair, it should be about finding the perfect man, sadly today its a fu**ing freakshow

This is what it should be about


----------



## Dieseldave

banzi said:


> sorry mate, but people with missing bodyparts shouldn't be winning bodybuilding shows.
> 
> Lifes not fair, it should be about finding the perfect man, sadly today its a fu**ing freakshow
> 
> This is what it should be about


 Completely agree actually, who are these two?


----------



## Yes

Dieseldave said:


> Completely agree actually, who are these two?


 The guy on the right is Bob Paris.


----------



## stevebills

Kristina said:


> That is pretty damn awesome. Good work.


 Latest pic doesn't have tat ?


----------



## Keeks

GaryMatt said:


> YOU LOOK AMAZING KEEKS!!!


 Thank you :thumbup1:

Few pics from mid-week, 10 days out from next comp, Nabba NW.


----------



## banzi

Dieseldave said:


> Completely agree actually, who are these two?


 Bob Paris Rory Leidelmeyer


----------



## 25434

BoomTime said:


> Progress picture 9 weeks out 8 including peak week. Xmas tree is coming out and calves are splitting in two
> 
> Crap light. Looksbetter I'm person.
> 
> View attachment 126291


 You look great.....but that cute little nipper there takes all my attention....what a cutie....gorgeous!.....haha....


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> nice calf shape,
> 
> calves are sadly lacking more and more these





Flubs said:


> You look great.....but that cute little nipper there takes all my attention....what a cutie....gorgeous!.....haha....


 Haha he kept running into the hallway and lifting up his top and pumping up. He's so bright. Not even two and he can count to ten, do puzzles and many other things way ahead of his time.


----------



## superpube

banzi said:


> sorry mate, but people with missing bodyparts shouldn't be winning bodybuilding shows.


 @laup has good reason to disagree with this sentence...


----------



## banzi

superpube said:


> @laup has good reason to disagree with this sentence...


 thats not the context in which it was meant.


----------



## BTS93

From todays full body pump session, had an active rest day. 50/50 whether to cut or lean bulk. Opinions anyone? @banzi @Chelsea @DLTBB and anyone else who'd like to take an opinion? Critique/constructive criticism welcome.

View attachment IMG_2807.JPG


----------



## banzi

BTS93 said:


> From todays full body pump session, had an active rest day. 50/50 whether to cut or lean bulk. Opinions anyone? @banzi @Chelsea @DLTBB and anyone else who'd like to take an opinion? Critique/constructive criticism welcome.
> 
> View attachment 126348


 you look great mate, just kep doing what you are doing, dont cut and certainly dont start over eating.


----------



## BTS93

banzi said:


> you look great mate, just kep doing what you are doing, dont cut and certainly dont start over eating.


 Thanks mate, I just feel in the middle ground as though I don't have an aim if you know what I mean? I'm used to either cutting or over eating tbh haha.


----------



## banzi

BTS93 said:


> Thanks mate, I just feel in the middle ground as though *I don't have an aim* if you know what I mean? I'm used to either cutting or over eating tbh haha.


 Make your aim to look good year round, girls/boys will appreciate it.


----------



## BTS93

banzi said:


> Make your aim to look good year round, girls/boys will appreciate it.


 I don't think I'm lean enough for that though, in my opinion


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> Make your aim to look good year round, girls/boys will appreciate it.


 I was going to start trying this once I get really lean after my cut and see how I go, but mentally I'm not sure I can, be thinking am I eating enough etc all the time.


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> I was going to start trying this once I get really lean after my cut and see how I go, but mentally I'm not sure I can, be thinking am I eating enough etc all the time.


 eat more some days less on others and watch the mirror, its not hard to stay in shape.


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> eat more some days less on others and watch the mirror, its not hard to stay in shape.


 Depends how hard I find it to get really lean I guess let myself go a little too much my last bulk but I gained a fair bit size as well, doing well so far and 5 weeks in, see how hard the next 7 are.


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Depends how hard I find it to get really lean I guess let myself go a little too much my last bulk but I gained a fair bit size as well, doing well so far and 5 weeks in, see how hard the next 7 are.


 once you are in shape its easy, just dont go too far out.


----------



## GaryMatt

Keeks said:


> Thank you :thumbup1:
> 
> Few pics from mid-week, 10 days out from next comp, Nabba NW.
> 
> View attachment 126259
> View attachment 126260
> View attachment 126261


 Your vacuum is gnarly! Have you tried that VasoDry yet?


----------



## GaryMatt




----------



## GaryMatt

And yeah, I'm a filter whore. Tee-hee


----------



## Yes

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 126362
> 
> 
> View attachment 126363
> 
> 
> View attachment 126364
> 
> 
> View attachment 126365


 Random news article?


----------



## zyphy

Yes said:


> Random news article?


 :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt

Yes said:


> Random news article?


 Just the most important news article EVER.

Random news article he says.


----------



## Keeks

GaryMatt said:


> Your vacuum is gnarly! Have you tried that VasoDry yet?


 Ha ha, no I haven't. Have you used it?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Had a few days off gym and been eating what I like, still think i'm leaning up despite some heavy take aways. Just need to get back into it properly :thumb . A pic with no pwo pumps too first for me.


----------



## BoomTime

After training with Owen Powell at the weekend, looking fuller here after a huge cheat meal, i prefer the dryer look my self. 9 weeks out


----------



## laup

banzi said:


> thats not the context in which it was meant.


 thats ok banzi i know u speak with #nofilter


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Dieseldave said:


> That trophy had to be worth the entry fee alone!
> 
> Nice work


 My most prized possession mate! Love it. On to the Britains!


----------



## GaryMatt

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no I haven't. Have you used it?


 I like it so far, it says its for 7 days out so, that's when I started it. I wear a taller neoprene belt half the day too.

I'd like to see what that whole MPA stack would do, but its to much. They say that Vaso Seven is good too.

If I'm gonna spend 200 bucks, it wont be on topicals, lol.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Thank you :thumbup1:
> 
> Few pics from mid-week, 10 days out from next comp, Nabba NW.
> 
> View attachment 126259
> View attachment 126260
> View attachment 126261


 wow amazing shape! well done Keeks


----------



## Keeks

GaryMatt said:


> I like it so far, it says its for 7 days out so, that's when I started it. I wear a taller neoprene belt half the day too.
> 
> I'd like to see what that whole MPA stack would do, but its to much. They say that Vaso Seven is good too.
> 
> If I'm gonna spend 200 bucks, it wont be on topicals, lol.


 Ahh I see, be interested in the end result.

Tbh, haven't really used anything like that apart from some topical yohimbine stuff a few years ago, not sure if it made a difference or not really but haven't used anything like that this time.



fitrut said:


> wow amazing shape! well done Keeks


 Ahh thank you!


----------



## CUZ

1 month to lean up as much as poss before I go to Cyprus/ get married


----------



## Jordan08

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 126411
> 
> 
> After training with Owen Powell at the weekend, looking fuller here after a huge cheat meal, i prefer the dryer look my self. 9 weeks out


 Looking good mate. What's you current weight?


----------



## BoomTime

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Looking good mate. What's you current weight?


 13.2 stone about 8%


----------



## banzi

i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## UK2USA

banzi said:


> i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 126740


 Looking awesome bro.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 126740


 Looking AWESOME!! :thumb :thumb


----------



## superpube

banzi said:


> i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 126740


 Look fantastic. Good luck gramps


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 126740


 looking great mate, good luck


----------



## The-Real-Deal

banzi said:


> i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 126740


 Looking good banz (sorry I mean awesome). Best of luck mate.

Just out of quriosity what weight have you dropped to?


----------



## Fluke82

banzi said:


> i day out, done all I can now, looking forward to tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 126740


 Well done pops.

Smash it.


----------



## UK2USA

Ryhardcastle said:


> Won my class at NABBA Northeast at the weekend and qualified for the British :thumb


 Awesome mate.


----------



## Pabloslabs

Finished for work out. Sorry for bad quality of the picture and of my bad English


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> Leg day pump
> 
> View attachment 126205


 Looking good chap.



Ryhardcastle said:


> Won my class at NABBA Northeast at the weekend and qualified for the British [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Look great at a good weight also.

Well done.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

@PabloslabsWhy have you got a pic of a bloke taking a selfie when your posted pick looks like a girl? Apologies if I have I got this totally wrong?


----------



## DORIAN

BoomTime said:


> View attachment 126411
> 
> 
> After training with Owen Powell at the weekend, looking fuller here after a huge cheat meal, i prefer the dryer look my self. 9 weeks out


 Them biceps are gonna explode. Nice one


----------



## Ryhardcastle

UK2USA said:


> Awesome mate.


 Thank you buddy!


----------



## banzi

Natty Steve'o said:


> Looking good banz (sorry I mean awesome). Best of luck mate.
> 
> Just out of quriosity what weight have you dropped to?


 Im 14 3 at the moment, I think after some more carbs later I may end up around 14.5 onstage


----------



## The-Real-Deal

banzi said:


> Im 14 3 at the moment, I think after some more carbs later I may end up around 14.5 onstage


 Nice one mate. Like said, looking great.... Best of luck with a comp :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime

8 weeks out condition check.

Hgh is doing its job. Hyge is the business. Loving it.


----------



## banzi

carbs and shitty food, the day after???


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> carbs and shitty food, the day after???
> 
> View attachment 126932


 Outta likes. :thumb


----------



## banzi

a few from just now, before it all disappears


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> a few from just now, before it all disappears
> 
> View attachment 126949


 Looking ace


----------



## Frandeman

Hug...kiss or f**k? :whistling:


----------



## Fluke82

Frandeman said:


> Hug...kiss or f**k? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 126974


 Wife


----------



## Peasnall

From this mornings chest/back workout.


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> Hug...kiss or f**k? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 126974


 All 3

Dont mind what order


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> a few from just now, before it all disappears
> 
> View attachment 126949


 You have just put 99% of the people on the forum to shame.


----------



## Golden_balls

superpube said:


> All 3
> 
> Dont mind what order


 f**k kiss and hugh is the right order


----------



## ausmaz

Frandeman said:


> Hug...kiss or f**k? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 126974


 If you're cooking for me....all 3 :thumb


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You have just put 99% of the people on the forum to shame.


 away to Corfu in a couple of weeks, looking forward to getting some rest and sun and telling people Im nearly 51

I think it comes with getting old, my grandma used to say to everyone she met, "I'm 87 you know"


----------



## Skye666

Frandeman said:


> Hug...kiss or f**k? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 126974


 None...bin


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> away to Corfu in a couple of weeks, looking forward to getting some rest and sun and telling people Im nearly 51
> 
> I think it comes with getting old, my grandma used to say to everyone she met, "I'm 87 you know"


 Lol....funny


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> None...bin


 Cos he aint black? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Golden_balls said:


> Cos he aint black? :whistling:


 Oh hello here comes David with his bang wagon....be quiet


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> None...bin


 No granny like this..


----------



## Frandeman

Golden_balls said:


> Cos he aint black? :whistling:


 I don't smell like goat :whistling:


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> Oh hello here comes David with his bang wagon....be quiet


 Wtf is david lol


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> away to Corfu in a couple of weeks, looking forward to getting some rest and sun and telling people Im nearly 51
> 
> I think it comes with getting old, my grandma used to say to everyone she met, "I'm 87 you know"


 Was she ripped too?


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Was she ripped too?


 eventually....


----------



## AestheticManlet

Few pics from tonight's pull workout 6 weeks into cut. Had a massive binge yesterday feel a lot fuller today


----------



## Robbie




----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Few pics from tonight's pull workout 6 weeks into cut. Had a massive binge yesterday feel a lot fuller today
> 
> View attachment 127067
> 
> 
> View attachment 127068


 can see the changes mate, great work.


----------



## banzi

Robbie said:


> View attachment 127052
> 
> 
> View attachment 127069
> 
> 
> View attachment 127070
> 
> 
> View attachment 127071
> 
> 
> View attachment 127072
> 
> 
> View attachment 127073


 thats a nice well balanced physique.


----------



## RexEverthing

Robbie said:


> View attachment 127052
> 
> 
> View attachment 127069
> 
> 
> View attachment 127070
> 
> 
> View attachment 127071
> 
> 
> View attachment 127072
> 
> 
> View attachment 127073


 What's your training looking like at the minute?


----------



## Robbie

banzi said:


> thats a nice well balanced physique.


 Thank you! Finally feel like everything is starting to click and I look a bit more like a bodybuilder


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> can see the changes mate, great work.


 Thanks mate. Have learned that weight is very deceptive I've dropped over 11 pounds so far (was last week got weighed in a few days) and still got more work to do, but probably biggest I've been and reasonably lean so pretty happy so far. Going to push it the next 5 weeks :thumb .


----------



## Robbie

RexEverthing said:


> What's your training looking like at the minute?


 You ever heard of fortitude? I've got a log on here with everything in.


----------



## banzi

Robbie said:


> Thank you! Finally feel like everything is starting to click and I look a bit more like a bodybuilder


 as long as you dont act like one you will be fine.


----------



## GCMAX

BoomTime said:


> 8 weeks out condition check.
> 
> Hgh is doing its job. Hyge is the business. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 126825
> 
> 
> View attachment 126826


 Crazy ripped, veins are looking scary. Vasodilatorasaurus!


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. Have learned that weight is very deceptive I've dropped over 11 pounds so far (was last week got weighed in a few days) and still got more work to do, but probably biggest I've been and reasonably lean so pretty happy so far. Going to push it the next 5 weeks :thumb .


 forget the weight mate, there is 20lb difference between these 2 pics, I know which I prefer









and I didnt just take the chain off....


----------



## GCMAX

banzi said:


> forget the weight mate, there is 20lb difference between these 2 pics, I know which I prefer
> 
> View attachment 127075


 You look younger on the left, maybe there's camera grain on the right. Left is much better though, this what you were thinking?


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> forget the weight mate, there is 20lb difference between these 2 pics, I know which I prefer
> 
> View attachment 127075


 Same mate. I'll push on and see what I can achieve in the next 5 weeks


----------



## banzi

GCMAX said:


> You look younger on the left, maybe there's camera grain on the right. Left is much better though, this what you were thinking?


 Im the same age, I know its hard to believe but thats what happens when you reduce calories.

can I have one of your vests?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> None...bin


 not very nice is it


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> not very nice is it


 Well


----------



## GCMAX

banzi said:


> Im the same age, I know its hard to believe but thats what happens when you reduce calories.
> 
> can I have one of your vests?


 Haha I'm taking the calories hint mate! Sure you can have a vest, what do you want printed on it? 5%?


----------



## banzi

GCMAX said:


> Haha I'm taking the calories hint mate! Sure you can have a vest, what do you want printed on it? 5%?


 doesnt matter, I never wear vests.


----------



## GCMAX

banzi said:


> doesnt matter, I never wear vests.


 :2guns: @banzi


----------



## BTS93

View attachment image1-3.JPG


Nov/Dec to now. Starting a lean bulk now.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> eventually....


 So lucky, people here are not able to get to that state even intentionally.


----------



## Keeks

A few pics from this weekends Nabba NW show. I won my class (athletic) and got an invite to the Brits this weekend. So happy!


----------



## Skye666

@Keeks Look amazing and good luck this weekend keep us updated!


----------



## GaryMatt

@Keeks

Well done!


----------



## Keeks

Skye666 said:


> @Keeks Look amazing and good luck this weekend keep us updated!


 Thank you and will do!



GaryMatt said:


> @Keeks
> 
> Well done!


 Thank you!


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> A few pics from this weekends Nabba NW show. I won my class (athletic) and got an invite to the Brits this weekend. So happy!
> 
> View attachment 127156
> 
> 
> View attachment 127157
> 
> 
> View attachment 127158
> 
> 
> View attachment 127159
> 
> 
> View attachment 127160
> 
> 
> View attachment 127161


 Looking flawless Keeks, good work.


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Looking flawless Keeks, good work.


 Thank you!


----------



## ScottishHero22

12 months ago I looked pregnant, looking forward to bulk once lose a bit more chub


----------



## FelonE1

Back day pic


----------



## TIDALWAVE

FelonE said:


> Back day pic
> 
> View attachment 127250


 Lost weight?


----------



## Jordan08

Gym Squad


----------



## FelonE1

TIDALWAVE said:


> Lost weight?


 Nope. 217.8lbs this morning

Always look small in pics


----------



## TIDALWAVE

FelonE said:


> Nope. 217.8lbs this morning
> 
> Always look small in pics


 You do look quite small


----------



## ScottishHero22

FelonE said:


> Nope. 217.8lbs this morning
> 
> Always look small in pics


 I'm same 96.8kg today look 86kg lol


----------



## FelonE1

TIDALWAVE said:


> You do look quite small


 Lol I'm not but always look it in pics


----------



## FelonE1

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm same 96.8kg today look 86kg lol


 Lol fvcker ain't it


----------



## ScottishHero22

FelonE said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fvcker ain't it
Click to expand...


----------



## ScottishHero22

FelonE said:


> Lol fvcker ain't it


 Yeah pisses me off lol


----------



## Dieseldave

This is my starting pic. 17 weeks out on Monday.


----------



## ScottishHero22

Dieseldave said:


> This is my starting pic. 17 weeks out on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 127264


 Wide!


----------



## Golden_balls

FelonE said:


> Nope. 217.8lbs this morning
> 
> Always look small in pics


 Cos you got a massive head lol


----------



## banzi




----------



## FelonE1

Golden_balls said:


> Cos you got a massive head lol


 My massive brain's gotta go somewhere lol


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


>


 Which one mate?


----------



## Gavinmcl

@FelonE

one with longer hair I'm guessing


----------



## FelonE1

Gavinmcl said:


> @FelonE
> 
> one with longer hair I'm guessing


 Yeah,far right has an air of @banzi to him


----------



## banzi

Gavinmcl said:


> @FelonE
> 
> one with longer hair I'm guessing


 correct


----------



## Growing Lad

banzi said:


> correct


 Look the best imo


----------



## banzi




----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


>


 Fairplay mate you're in great shape and looked good...............old fvcker


----------



## superpube

Old bastard's hair goes all the way around.. mine hasn't done that for years and I'm half his age fml


----------



## A1243R

banzi said:


>


 Looking good mate. I would of seen you having them if your hams/glutes leaner


----------



## banzi

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate. I would of seen you having them if your hams/glutes leaner


 I struggled this time mate, hardest I have ever dieted, they just wouldnt come in in the time i had, another 3/4 weeks and i could have done it but I might have dropped dead in the process.

I said I would do a write up of my prep this time, I will post it soon.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> I struggled this time mate, hardest I have ever dieted, they just wouldnt come in in the time i had, another 3/4 weeks and i could have done it but I might have dropped dead in the process.
> 
> I said I would do a write up of my prep this time, I will post it soon.


 Interested in reading it.

You looked great, I'm guessing you're the one with the most hair. :thumb

thanks for posting.


----------



## Heavyassweights

@banzi superb mate

bravo


----------



## banzi




----------



## Golden_balls

banzi said:


>


 All midgets next to you


----------



## zyphy

@banzi looking awesome pal, would definitely had won that if your glutes/hams had been in more. cant see a fault otherwise!


----------



## banzi

20 years apart


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> 20 years apart
> 
> View attachment 127295


 gives me some hope that levrone might resemble what he used to :lol:


----------



## f4tb0y

Ain't made much progress in 20 years 

You looked great Banzi, little bit of Frank Zane about you.


----------



## UK2USA

BoomTime said:


> 8 weeks out condition check.
> 
> Hgh is doing its job. Hyge is the business. Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 126825
> 
> 
> View attachment 126826


 Looking really lean buddy, great work!


----------



## Pyro

banzi said:


> 20 years apart
> 
> View attachment 127295


 20 years and still got the same pants on


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


>


 What were the standings 1st, 2nd and 3rd?. I guess the baldy in the extreme left would have placed 1st.

Apart from the glutes/Hams, you have an edge on all other competitors in every other area IMO, don't know what judges look for.


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> What were the standings 1st, 2nd and 3rd?. I guess the baldy in the extreme left would have placed 1st.
> 
> Apart from the glutes/Hams, you have an edge on all other competitors in every other area IMO, don't know what judges look for.


 3,1,2,4


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> 3,1,2,4


 Are you satisfied with your placing?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I think that they all brought something unique to themselves to the stage, I think that @banzi brought a well balanced physique and what looks like impressive calves from the front. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> 20 years apart
> 
> View attachment 127295


 Still got it mate.....what protein powder do you use?


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> I struggled this time mate, hardest I have ever dieted, they just wouldnt come in in the time i had, another 3/4 weeks and i could have done it but I might have dropped dead in the process.
> 
> I said I would do a write up of my prep this time, I will post it soon.


 You looked great mate, really aesthetic.

Have you not ever thought about doing more cardio rather than dieting so hard?

I much prefer higher cardio and more food, once your up and doing it its a piece of piss, energy levels remain higher and I stay fuller (I find for me anyway)

I am doing 40 mins every morning with the dog 20 seconds job 1 minute fast walk, and going to add in another session after weights in the evening in about 2 weeks to really lean up. Just a thought.

I have seen you say that cardio for fat loss is pointless but I disagree with that (and I am proof I suppose, well works for me anyway)


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> You looked great mate, really aesthetic.
> 
> Have you not ever thought about doing more cardio rather than dieting so hard?
> 
> I much prefer higher cardio and more food, once your up and doing it its a piece of piss, energy levels remain higher and I stay fuller (I find for me anyway)
> 
> I am doing 40 mins every morning with the dog 20 seconds job 1 minute fast walk, and going to add in another session after weights in the evening in about 2 weeks to really lean up. Just a thought.
> 
> I have seen you say that cardio for fat loss is pointless but I disagree with that (and I am proof I suppose, well works for me anyway)


 INTERESTING, I WILL DO MY WRITE OF MY PREP SHORTLY AND THAT IS A POINT I WAS GOING TO TOUCH ON.


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> INTERESTING, I WILL DO MY WRITE OF MY PREP SHORTLY AND THAT IS A POINT I WAS GOING TO TOUCH ON.


 Will look forward to reading it.

I go hypo if I go lower than 200g carbs for more than 2 days and I feel really rough, cant focus or workout at all, strange I know but its just the way my body is.

I can do low carbs on non workout days but not on training days.

Plus I love food haha


----------



## zyphy

BoomTime said:


> You looked great mate, really aesthetic.
> 
> Have you not ever thought about doing more cardio rather than dieting so hard?
> 
> I much prefer higher cardio and more food, once your up and doing it its a piece of piss, energy levels remain higher and I stay fuller (I find for me anyway)
> 
> I am doing 40 mins every morning with the dog 20 seconds job 1 minute fast walk, and going to add in another session after weights in the evening in about 2 weeks to really lean up. Just a thought.
> 
> I have seen you say that cardio for fat loss is pointless but I disagree with that (and I am proof I suppose, well works for me anyway)


 I've always heard pro's mention they amp up the cardio to twice a day as they get closer to a show. I've noticed cardio makes a difference as well


----------



## Robbie




----------



## Castor'sfolly

*


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Are you satisfied with your placing?


 It is what it is mate, they could have juggled us all around and placed us anywhere and no one could have complained.

Guy who won wanted to go to the Britain and place top six and qualify for Universe, if I had won I wouldn't have gone to either so Im glad he has a chance to fulfil his ambition.

It doesn't mean that much to me, first or fourth wouldn't have affected my life either way.


----------



## BoomTime

zyphy said:


> I've always heard pro's mention they amp up the cardio to twice a day as they get closer to a show. I've noticed cardio makes a difference as well


 Lee Preist was a huge advocate of this


----------



## Dieseldave

BoomTime said:


> Lee Preist was a huge advocate of this


 I saw a video where he was talking about having done 3hrs+ cardio a day!

The man is a genetic anomaly though


----------



## BoomTime

Picture from legs and a bit of arms today. Excuse the diet face and expression. Look like I have aids now


----------



## Test-e

BoomTime said:


> Picture from legs and a bit of arms today. Excuse the diet face and expression. Look like I have aids now
> 
> View attachment 127331


 Hahaha, you're not wrong about that mate.

But body wise, impressive.


----------



## Sphinkter

Robbie said:


> View attachment 127318


 What's the time difference between these pics mate?


----------



## Growing Lad

Test-e said:


> Hahaha, you're not wrong about that mate.
> 
> But body wise, impressive.


 Have you always been lean mate? Nasty shredded


----------



## Robbie

Sphinkter said:


> What's the time difference between these pics mate?


 9 years, 27-36 years old.

wasnt bodybuilding all the time during then though, at least half I was doing triathlons / cycle racing and was about 62kg!


----------



## Test-e

Growing Lad said:


> Have you always been lean mate? Nasty shredded


 Not lean at all right now. My avatars about 6 months old.

Well and truly looking fat right now.


----------



## Growing Lad

Test-e said:


> Not lean at all right now. My avatars about 6 months old.
> 
> Well and truly looking fat right now.


 Oh ok mate, Gna get back in avi shape?


----------



## AestheticManlet

took during tonight's push workout. Probably leanest I've been and best I've looked yet imo. Still wanna drop about 8 pounds or so in next 5 weeks though.


----------



## Sphinkter

Robbie said:


> 9 years, 27-36 years old.
> 
> wasnt bodybuilding all the time during then though, at least half I was doing triathlons / cycle racing and was about 62kg!


 Still some difference eh. How long you been using gear?


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 127354
> 
> 
> took during tonight's push workout. Probably leanest I've been and best I've looked yet imo. Still wanna drop about 8 pounds or so in next 5 weeks though.


 real improvements mate, looking much bigger now you are getting leaner.


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> real improvements mate, looking much bigger now you are getting leaner.


 Thanks. 2300 cals a day is killing me haha.


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks. 2300 cals a day is killing me haha.


 f**k me that was a refeed day for me, I was on 1400-1600


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> f**k me that was a refeed day for me, I was on 1400-1600


 Oh god sounds painful. I'm hoping I don't need to drop it much more weight is still shifting and my weekend cheats have been quite heavy as much as 5-6k cals sat/sun so going to have more control.


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Oh god sounds painful. I'm hoping I don't need to drop it much more weight is still shifting and my weekend cheats have been quite heavy as much as 5-6k cals sat/sun so going to have more control.


 It was too low, once i upped cals I started losing more fat, I keep promising this write up FFS, will do it soon.


----------



## DLTBB

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 127354
> 
> 
> took during tonight's push workout. Probably leanest I've been and best I've looked yet imo. Still wanna drop about 8 pounds or so in next 5 weeks though.


 Looking fu**ing miles better, no offence but I think you bulked too far and looked too soft at your peak weight.


----------



## AestheticManlet

DLTBB said:


> Looking fu**ing miles better, no offence but I think you bulked too far and looked too soft at your peak weight.


 Totally agree mate I was reasonably lean at end of my bulk. But I kept the same calories I was bulking on during the cruise, should have lowered a fair bit that's where I went wrong.


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> It was too low, once i upped cals I started losing more fat, I keep promising this write up FFS, will do it soon.


 ironically im noticing this right now.. i had my cals as low as yours, theyre at like 2500 now and im tightening up faster.


----------



## Test-e

Growing Lad said:


> Oh ok mate, Gna get back in avi shape?


 Yeah, probably not until later this year but with more size.

I was only about 230lbs in that photo.


----------



## BoomTime

banzi said:


> f**k me that was a refeed day for me, I was on 1400-1600


 Waaaaay to low IMO

Body would not have enough go to burn any fat.

No wonder you felt like you were going to die mate lol!


----------



## FelonE1

Post leg day.....weighed 219lbs this morning. Weight coming on nicely.


----------



## BoomTime

FelonE said:


> Post leg day.....weighed 219lbs this morning. Weight coming on nicely.
> 
> View attachment 127383


 You need a better camera mate I can never see any difference in your pictures.....no offence.


----------



## FelonE1

BoomTime said:


> You need a better camera mate I can never see any difference in your pictures.....no offence.


 I don't take a camera to the gym mate lol

In real life you can see the difference


----------



## Benjamin

Coming up on 18 months training. From skelton recovered junkie mode. To chest gap, flared ribs and holding water mode.


----------



## Nu-Labz

banzi said:


> 20 years apart
> 
> View attachment 127295


 Same kegs


----------



## banzi

BoomTime said:


> Waaaaay to low IMO
> 
> Body would not have enough go to burn any fat.
> 
> No wonder you felt like you were going to die mate lol!


 live and learn mate, never to old to learn something even at 50


----------



## banzi

Nu-Labz said:


> Same kegs


 new pair same colour, all competitors should wear black trunks.


----------



## 31205

BoomTime said:


> Picture from legs and a bit of arms today. Excuse the diet face and expression. Look like I have aids now
> 
> View attachment 127331


 That's some fu**ing shred mate.


----------



## 31205

banzi said:


>


 Well impressive mate. You looked superb. Well done.


----------



## Dark sim

BoomTime said:


> Lee Preist was a huge advocate of this


 some pros do none


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> 3,1,2,4


 3 is a girl I know's dad, small world. She's in sick shape too.


----------



## GCMAX

banzi said:


>


 You had the best legs out of all of them really obvious in the lower picture. The others were more vascular, is this what impressed the judges?


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> 3 is a girl I know's dad, small world. She's in sick shape too.


 he used to compete back in the 80s, i spoke to him a while backstage its only when I saw the pics I recognised him.


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> he used to compete back in the 80s, i spoke to him a while backstage its only when I saw the pics I recognised him.


 He must have competed earlier this month too, she uploaded a picture saying he won the over 50's and the Masters.


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> He must have competed earlier this month too, she uploaded a picture saying he won the over 50's and the Masters.


 he was in the best condition of us by far, he was really dry, his downside is his overall shape isnt as pleasing.

Real nice guy.

I find that in the senior classes everyones a little more laid back, its not pent up tension in pump up rooms, everyone helps everyone else.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> he was in the best condition of us by far, he was really dry, his downside is his overall shape isnt as pleasing.
> 
> Real nice guy.
> 
> I find that in the senior classes everyones a little more laid back, its not pent up tension in pump up rooms, everyone helps everyone else.


 Out of curiosity, how much calories you have gone to the extreme on the higher side in your whole life for a significant period of time?

Yours Pics have reminded of a study that i read long ago, eating less food has anti ageing effects.


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Out of curiosity, how much calories you have gone to the extreme on the higher side in your whole life for a significant period of time?
> 
> Yours Pics have reminded of a study that i read long ago, eating less food has anti ageing effects.


 never been a big eater mate, I just get bunged up if i try and overeat, I once tried the old 6,000 cals a day, was f**ked after 4 days, I know I should have worked up to it slowly.

I can manage on about 2500 cals a day, sometimes less and maintain 215lbs in good shape.

Im going to have a concerted effort to eat around 3500-4000 cals for the next six months and try and add some size, I will just add in the extra cals with oats, its the only thing which will allow me to not get my system overloaded.

Im going to start a journal after I get back from holiday on the 12th June, I will also add in my comments and things i have learned about myself this prep, the main thing is there isnt a one size fits all approach, I think age and other factors make a big difference.


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 127464


 looking solid mate.


----------



## zyphy

banzi said:


> never been a big eater mate, I just get bunged up if i try and overeat, I once tried the old 6,000 cals a day, was f**ked after 4 days, I know I should have worked up to it slowly.
> 
> I can manage on about 2500 cals a day, sometimes less and maintain 215lbs in good shape.
> 
> Im going to have a concerted effort to eat around 3500-4000 cals for the next six months and try and add some size, I will just add in the extra cals with oats, its the only thing which will allow me to not get my system overloaded.
> 
> Im going to start a journal after I get back from holiday on the 12th June, I will also add in my comments and things i have learned about myself this prep, the main thing is there isnt a one size fits all approach, I think age and other factors make a big difference.


 Certain compounds affect my ability to eat


----------



## banzi

zyphy said:


> Certain compounds affect my ability to eat


 my trouble is I seldom get hungry, I eat because I know its time to have something, its different when I diet because the body cries out for food because you are depleted, but if Im eating normally I dont really get hunger pangs at all.

We went to the Trafford centre yesterday and its the first time in six weeks we have been and i could have eaten anything I wanted, I bought the mrs a carrot cake and a coffee in Starbucks and I had a bit of her coffee.

Didnt eat anything.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> never been a big eater mate, I just get bunged up if i try and overeat, I once tried the old 6,000 cals a day, was f**ked after 4 days, I know I should have worked up to it slowly.
> 
> I can manage on about 2500 cals a day, sometimes less and maintain 215lbs in good shape.
> 
> Im going to have a concerted effort to eat around 3500-4000 cals for the next six months and try and add some size, I will just add in the extra cals with oats, its the only thing which will allow me to not get my system overloaded.
> 
> Im going to start a journal after I get back from holiday on the 12th June, I will also add in my comments and things i have learned about myself this prep, the main thing is *there isnt a one size fits all approach*, I think age and other factors make a big difference.


 Same here. The more i eat above a certain point, i feel lethargic as opposed to people saying high calories fuel good workouts. I feel my best when i keep my food with in 3500 calories at 178cms and 180 lbs.

I understand that nothing is universal when it comes to muscle building, but i can relate to the people who loves to hang around in limited calories.

Enjoy your vacations :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> looking solid mate.


 Thank you


----------



## Jordan08

herc said:


> Lost some weight as in cutting weight for my fight..
> 
> View attachment 127471
> 
> 
> View attachment 127472


 Great changes mate


----------



## Frandeman

herc said:


> Lost some weight as in cutting weight for my fight..
> 
> View attachment 127471
> 
> 
> View attachment 127472


 Kick the s**t out of that ****er

I know you want it LOL


----------



## 19072

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Great changes mate


 Thanks lad - much appreciated. Came off AAS so finding it a tad difficult lol.


----------



## 19072

Frandeman said:


> Kick the s**t out of that ****er
> 
> I know you want it LOL


 Lol can't wait lad - haven't been in the cage in over 2 years


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Same here. The more i eat above a certain point, i feel lethargic as opposed to people saying high calories fuel good workouts. I feel my best when i keep my food with in 3500 calories at 178cms and 180 lbs.
> 
> I understand that nothing is universal when it comes to muscle building, *but i can relate to the people who loves to hang around in limited calories.*
> 
> Enjoy your vacations :thumbup1: :beer:


 Used to chat to this guy on another forum, used to cut on ultra low cals (1200-1400)


----------



## banzi

2013 to 2016


----------



## Plate

Not been on this week but well in @banzi for the show


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Thought you was MIA chief good to hear your ok


 Cheers mate, all good just busy, you and @MissMartinez set a date yet? I best be best man


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Lmao easy tiger if that ever was the case you'd be top o the list chief as I know I'd crack a good speech


 Haha I would mate, I reckon it would be memorable lol


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> That's what I thought how's the progress going anyway pal u off t any shows ?


 No mate urs will probs be the next one I go too, dont really see the point in going if not supporting someone, how long till ur show now?


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> Can imagine if that happened my old man and brothers would run to swing for ya with what would come out of ur mouth
> 
> the safest option would be to elope!


 @Bignath4607 if you elope without me we are done!

Lol I sh1t myself with my best men (I had 2) but they nailed it, funny and the good story's from the past haha


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Well you can learn s**t and make contacts by going so it's worth while
> 
> if you got time but I appreciate the support pal Aug 21st is my show


 True mate, and yeh will be there if I can mucka


----------



## Nu-Labz

banzi said:


> new pair same colour, all competitors should wear black trunks.


 Looking good though. Well done. If I ever do a comp will have to get some pink sparkly ones for a laugh


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I got your back buddy haha as ex squaddies we'll always have stories


 What stories are they


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Can imagine if that happened my old man and brothers would run to swing for ya with what would come out of ur mouth
> 
> the safest option would be to elope!


 Ahem......bridesmaid?


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> Used to chat to this guy on another forum, used to cut on ultra low cals (1200-1400)
> 
> View attachment 127474


 Looks phenomenal too. I want to give a try to this low calories and see how my body responds. However, i think that naturally, it wouldn't be very good idea to starve myself to this low would be a good idea. Whenever, i will decide about taking AAS,cutting through ultra low calories would be the first thing i would try.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Probably nothing that would entertain a Rupert us lower ranks weren't amusing apparently


 Pml.... :surrender:


----------



## Frandeman

View attachment DSC_0400-1.JPG


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> No Better person to keep @Plate in check [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> ill get u a tazer aswell to zap him each time he's crosses the line! Like now for example for making things weird bringing it up [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 Haha making things weird!!

@Plate ....shhhh wind it in no ones banging smashing or otherwise coz thays all ya really wanna know isn't it!! Masking tape for u :nono:


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Back on it now. Filling out by the day.

19lbs on since the Northeast.


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> Haha making things weird!!
> 
> @Plate ....shhhh wind it in no ones banging smashing or otherwise coz thays all ya really wanna know isn't it!! Masking tape for u :nono:


 You must have some shity lovers lol


----------



## Ultrasonic

Ryhardcastle said:


> Back on it now. Filling out by the day.
> 
> 19lbs on since the Northeast.


 Looks like you need to work on your deadlift  .


----------



## Heavyassweights

MissMartinez said:


> How does that post make any sense replying to Skyes post or am I missing something?


 jeez


----------



## swole troll

powerlifter with some concern for physique, given myself 6 more weeks to get in good nick, not aiming for stage condition as strength will always be primary focus

here's a photo of my legs (wont be posting upper body at current moment in time due to discernible tattoos and scars and the need to remain anonymous)










waist is circa 32" no idea of any other measurements unless you want my leg length, excuse the briefs but i took this in a tan salon and i dont want board shorts farmers tan


----------



## banzi

swole troll said:


> powerlifter with some concern for physique, given myself 6 more weeks to get in good nick, not aiming for stage condition as strength will always be primary focus
> 
> here's a photo of my legs (wont be posting upper body at current moment in time due to discernible tattoos and scars and the need to remain anonymous)
> 
> 
> 
> waist is circa 32" no idea of any other measurements unless you want my leg length, excuse the briefs but i took this in a tan salon and i dont want board shorts farmers tan


----------



## swole troll

i wouldnt use an unbranded sock, i'm trying to look like i lift


----------



## BoomTime

7 weeks out.


----------



## Cronus

BoomTime said:


> 7 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 127556


 7 weeks, you look stage ready mate


----------



## BoomTime

Cronus said:


> 7 weeks, you look stage ready mate


 Not quite sure about that but thanks mate. I would look even leaner and dryer if I lowered carbs a bit but no need to yet. Looking forward to how lean and dry I really am when dropping water etc


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I keep thinking this is @BoomTime Journal. LOL

Good luck with the show...


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Haha making things weird!!
> 
> @Plate ....shhhh wind it in no ones banging smashing or otherwise coz thays all ya really wanna know isn't it!! Masking tape for u :nono:


 You only want to be bridesmaid so you can try it on with the best man.. I know ur game and I am not that easy


----------



## Plate

swole troll said:


> powerlifter with some concern for physique, given myself 6 more weeks to get in good nick, not aiming for stage condition as strength will always be primary focus
> 
> here's a photo of my legs (wont be posting upper body at current moment in time due to discernible tattoos and scars and the need to remain anonymous)
> 
> 
> 
> waist is circa 32" no idea of any other measurements unless you want my leg length, excuse the briefs but i took this in a tan salon and i dont want board shorts farmers tan


 Nah not interested in leg length c0ck length on the other hand..


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> How does that post make any sense replying to Skyes post or am I missing something?


 Don't worry bout it I can't see what he or the other writes their on ignore


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> You only want to be bridesmaid so you can try it on with the best man.. I know ur game and I am not that easy


 Then I shall up my game


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Nah not interested in leg length c0ck length on the other hand..


 That's really not your job...take a Step back


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> That's really not your job...take a Step back


 Just feeling out the competition Skye the guy looks like he's packing some heat...


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> As in friction burn heat?


 Hopefully


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> As in friction burn heat?


 ..some times girl ur so uncouth .......but yes


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 Nah it's definitely


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> It's only @Plate, he likes that type of talk :lol:


 I do, as uncouth as it is.. (Not a fvckin clue what that means)

@swoll troll new name should be jake the snake


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> ..some times girl ur so uncouth .......but yes


 Dont act like all prude


----------



## swole troll

Ok not sure what's a joke or not so ill try tie things up as best I can:

Legs don't chaff if I wear boxers but jeans are a ball ache to fit (pardon the pun)

There's no socks or reptiles in my briefs

Plate if you're interested in a rear glute spread shot we're going to have to talk paypal


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Dont act like all prude


 Don't be rude to ur elders


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Be good if we could name eachothers username lol


 Ok...miss uncouth :lol:


----------



## Skye666

swole troll said:


> Ok not sure what's a joke or not so ill try tie things up as best I can:
> 
> Legs don't chaff if I wear boxers but jeans are a ball ache to fit (pardon the pun)
> 
> There's no socks or reptiles in my briefs
> 
> Plate if you're interested in a rear glute spread shot we're going to have to talk paypal


 No reptile? ...I'm out


----------



## Keeks

So I competed at that Nabba Britian finals on Saturday, had the most amazing day and came 4th!!!! Absolutely over the moon, couldn't believe I got a top 6 spot, but coming 4th was amazing, so happy!

A few pics....


----------



## GaryMatt

FelonE said:


> Which one mate?


 The man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> So I competed at that Nabba Britian finals on Saturday, had the most amazing day and came 4th!!!! Absolutely over the moon, couldn't believe I got a top 6 spot, but coming 4th was amazing, so happy!
> 
> A few pics....
> 
> View attachment 127606
> View attachment 127605
> View attachment 127603
> View attachment 127602
> View attachment 127601
> View attachment 127600
> View attachment 127599
> View attachment 127604


 stunning.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> stunning.


 Ahh thank you!


----------



## FelonE1

Biggest I've ever been.....222lbs


----------



## DoubleDragon

FelonE said:


> Biggest I've ever been.....222lbs
> 
> View attachment 127773


 Your wrists are quite tiny looking


----------



## Mergal

FelonE said:


> Biggest I've ever been.....222lbs
> 
> View attachment 127773


 my god your "come get me look" gets me going


----------



## Plate

In Spain clinging to my abs for dear life..


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

I'm looking fluffy at the moment. I can't be f**ked to dice up for this summer.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> I'm looking fluffy at the moment. I can't be f**ked to dice up for this summer.
> 
> View attachment 127778


 Is that your year round look or half assed dieted look? Looks good to me.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is that your year round look or half assed dieted look? Looks good to me.


 Cheers bud. This is me "fat."


----------



## BLUE(UK)

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Cheers bud. This is me "fat."


 Looks good.


----------



## Heavyassweights

FelonE said:


> Biggest I've ever been.....222lbs
> 
> View attachment 127773


 nice vest


----------



## FelonE1

DoubleDragon said:


> Your wrists are quite tiny looking


 Lol the restif me is pretty big.....hence making my wrists look smaller........same with my d1ck.....that's what I tell the Mrs anyway


----------



## banzi

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Cheers bud. This is me "fat."


 a man after my heart.


----------



## FelonE1

Mergal said:


> my god your "come get me look" gets me going


 That's what Dave up the shop said too


----------



## FelonE1

Heavyassweights said:


> nice vest


 Thanks.....my Wednesday vest


----------



## banzi

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Cheers bud. This is me "fat."


 a man after my heart.


----------



## Mergal

FelonE said:


> That's what Dave up the shop said too


 dave sounds like a wise man!


----------



## FelonE1

Mergal said:


> dave sounds like a wise man!


 He is


----------



## 31205

Ryhardcastle said:


> Back on it now. Filling out by the day.
> 
> 19lbs on since the Northeast.


 f**k SAKE!!!!


----------



## Ryhardcastle

sen said:


> f**k SAKE!!!!


 Haha is that a positive or negative f**k sake??


----------



## 31205

Ryhardcastle said:


> Haha is that a positive or negative f**k sake??


 Positive definitely!!


----------



## Frandeman

Ryhardcastle said:


> Haha is that a positive or negative f**k sake??


 Jealous positive


----------



## Frandeman

MissMartinez said:


> Are they your Mrs boobies? If yes will u ask her did she get them over or under the muscle!


 Owned by the one I'm shagging nowadays 

Will ask her later


----------



## Frandeman

MissMartinez said:


> She prob has unders, I need to find a few females that train that have them done too!


 She's a work now... how you know she lifts??? :confused1:


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> She prob has unders, I need to find a few females that train that have them done too!


 You getting a set yeh mm? We expect a log with pics


----------



## 31205

Frandeman said:


> Jealous positive


 Respect positive. No need to be jealous mate, he's obviously worked hard.


----------



## Plate

banzi said:


> stunning.


 Creep


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Not for a while but it's inevitable!


 Ask @HDU where he got his done?


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Not for a while but it's inevitable!


 under the muscle is the more natural look, but if you have a thick pec it can push them out to the sides if you flex.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> under the muscle is the more natural look, but if you have a thick pec it can push them out to the sides if you flex.


 Couldn't tell in your pics mate


----------



## jjab

MissMartinez said:


> More recovery time and pain with unders, also is there chance of them being displaced if you train chest heavy after


 Do you really need them?

is it for you or how people look/see you ?

be happy with what ya got mate :thumb


----------



## jjab

Does it knock you're confidence though?

be happy for you that's all that matters :thumbup1:


----------



## jjab

Why though people like different

shapes and sizes.. Different strokes for different folks..

just do what you need to do for you mate.

ive been out tonight and had/thought I was helping a friend out of some long time issues and infact he has help me with my own issues.. The irony of life huh


----------



## Plate

never know when the pap's are gunna be lurking for a pic.. got to be ready


----------



## Heavyassweights

Plate said:


> never know when the pap's are gunna be lurking for a pic.. got to be ready
> 
> View attachment 127815


 joggers? ffs


----------



## Plate

Heavyassweights said:


> joggers? ffs


 Yeh seen a few


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I prefer the looking back over the shoulder look


----------



## Robbie

Put on a few lbs since being a triathlete!


----------



## Skye666

Robbie said:


> Put on a few lbs since being a triathlete!
> 
> View attachment 127836


 Are u doing a journal? U should...it would help most of UKM to stop looking like the left hand pic ( apart from the handful that is) ... Just a personal view...u look better now


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Transformation pic.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

edited.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looks natty to me except the MT2


 Took the pic down. Not sure if I would get banned.....LOL


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Took the pic down. Not sure if I would get banned.....LOL


 Edited my post to delete it.

I actually thought I was in the offensive meme thread. :huh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

BLUE(UK) said:


> Edited my post to delete it.
> 
> I actually thought I was in the offensive meme thread. :huh:


 Personally I think it's a harmless bit of fun showing "the guy" in a positive light against the fat bloke. But hey you know what they are like on here. Anything to cause a scene. LOL


----------



## Robbie

Skye666 said:


> Are u doing a journal? U should...it would help most of UKM to stop looking like the left hand pic ( apart from the handful that is) ... Just a personal view...u look better now


 Sure do!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266231-robbies-new-training-log/?do=embed


----------



## Plate

Been a fvcking workout this hol, looking good for it tho!

@Frandeman these Spanish woman are as thirsty as you men


----------



## Frandeman

Plate said:


> Been a fvcking workout this hol, looking good for it tho!
> 
> @Frandeman these Spanish woman are as thirsty as you men
> 
> View attachment 127944


 I bet you have fun ****er


----------



## Plate

Frandeman said:


> I bet you have fun ****er


 I was walking with my Mrs down to the beach earlier and she rolled her skirt up short and this Spanish guy did that thing with his teeth where you bite them together hard to make a noise lol

I laughed after I nearly knocked him out coz the cvnt reminded me of you haha


----------



## AestheticManlet

Exactly 8 weeks since starting my cut today. Pics took first thing upon waking. Difference in weight is just under 12.5 pounds. Slightly heavier this week compared to last, but I'm also a week into Superdrol, so probably why.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

Ross1991 said:


> Exactly 8 weeks since starting my cut today. Pics took first thing upon waking. Difference in weight is just under 12.5 pounds. Slightly heavier this week compared to last, but I'm also a week into Superdrol, so probably why.


 Great difference bud.


----------



## AestheticManlet

9inchesofheavenz said:


> Great difference bud.


 Thanks, still 3-4 weeks to go. Debating added in some t3, got some laying around but never really used it.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks, still 3-4 weeks to go. Debating added in some t3, got some laying around but never really used it.


 I debated that, but I went with an ECA stack instead because I didn't want to get flat or have the sugar cravings (they were bad enough anyway) associated with T3.


----------



## AestheticManlet

9inchesofheavenz said:


> I debated that, but I went with an ECA stack instead because I didn't want to get flat or have the sugar cravings (they were bad enough anyway) associated with T3.


 I'd assume that superdrol would keep me full for the next 3 weeks or so, was planning to try 50 mcg/day and seehow I react with it really.


----------



## ScottishHero22

Ross1991 said:


> Exactly 8 weeks since starting my cut today. Pics took first thing upon waking. Difference in weight is just under 12.5 pounds. Slightly heavier this week compared to last, but I'm also a week into Superdrol, so probably why.


 Big chest you've got on you


----------



## AestheticManlet

RoidsR-us said:


> Big chest you've got on you


 Chest has always been my strong point, although when I first started training chest it wouldn't grow at all haha.


----------



## ScottishHero22

Ross1991 said:


> Chest has always been my strong point, although when I first started training chest it wouldn't grow at all haha.


 Mine doesn't like growing. Delts cast a shadow over it lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

RoidsR-us said:


> Mine doesn't like growing. Delts cast a shadow over it lol


 I took all kinds of advice for "activating chest". All I've done for chest to grow is simply bench flat and incline no super setting flyes, pre exhausting and all that bs lol.


----------



## ScottishHero22

Ross1991 said:


> I took all kinds of advice for "activating chest". All I've done for chest to grow is simply bench flat and incline no super setting flyes, pre exhausting and all that bs lol.


 I rarely do flys as it cripples me but recently been ok. Don't duoerset though. Flat bench barbel and incline DB are my main chest exercises, smith Aswel for incline for volume work, always get 3 sets heavy on incline DB then drop weight to 30kg DB and higher volume or onto smith


----------



## ScottishHero22

Oh and recent pic only 1 I have in last 7 days


----------



## BoomTime

6 weeks out. Legs post 50 mins fasted cardio so flat back mid workout.


----------



## GaryMatt

Ross1991 said:


> Exactly 8 weeks since starting my cut today. Pics took first thing upon waking. Difference in weight is just under 12.5 pounds. Slightly heavier this week compared to last, but I'm also a week into Superdrol, so probably why.


 Good work Ross!


----------



## GaryMatt

Trying to stay under 10% but its a struggle.


----------



## ScottishHero22

BoomTime said:


> 6 weeks out. Legs post 50 mins fasted cardio so flat back mid workout.
> 
> View attachment 127996
> 
> 
> View attachment 127997
> 
> 
> View attachment 127998


 Killer legs them


----------



## jayDP

Some bad filter abuse going down in here :whistling:


----------



## naturalguy

Ross1991 said:


> I took all kinds of advice for "activating chest". All I've done for chest to grow is simply bench flat and incline no super setting flyes, pre exhausting and all that bs lol.


 100% the truth right there.

Flat bench (with a proper setup) is pretty much the best chest builder, and every single person who uses basic progressive overload and gets strong with this movement, gets a decently sized chest.


----------



## BoomTime

RoidsR-us said:


> Killer legs them


 Thanks man. One of my weakest parts so been working hard to bring them up


----------



## ScottishHero22

BoomTime said:


> Thanks man. One of my weakest parts so been working hard to bring them up


 I'd give anal sex to anyone on here for legs like that lol. Video it Aswel lol


----------



## Tommy_Traps

I don't usually do vests, but I was having a gay day so thought I may as well take a selfie whilst I was at it :thumb


----------



## Jordan08

One weekend of booze and i turn into a fu**ing balloon.


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Tommy_Traps said:


> I don't usually do vests, but I was having a gay day so thought I may as well take a selfie whilst I was at it :thumb
> 
> View attachment 128231


 I'd be more worried about the shorts mate. :thumb


----------



## AngryBuddha

Gurkha chicken korma, mixed pakoras, poppadoms with chutney, £7.95 meal deal


----------



## Sphinkter

AngryBuddha said:


> Gurkha chicken korma, mixed pakoras, poppadoms with chutney, £7.95 meal deal
> 
> View attachment 128244


 Fkin love a curry man, poor choice on korma but it's got to be South Indian garlic chilli


----------



## UK2USA

BoomTime said:


> 6 weeks out. Legs post 50 mins fasted cardio so flat back mid workout.
> 
> View attachment 127996
> 
> 
> View attachment 127997
> 
> 
> View attachment 127998


 Friggin awesome mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Pretty much done with my cut for now, reasonably happy. Going to up the cals and find my rough maintenance again for over Summer, then lean bulk over winter so I don't let myself go as much as I did then get leaner for next Summer :thumb .

That's about 8 weeks, don't think I've really lost any mass, difference is 13 pounds.


----------



## Robbie

Currently sitting at about 84-85kg now about to bump calories a touch


----------



## Dan TT

AngryBuddha said:


> Gurkha chicken korma, mixed pakoras, poppadoms with chutney, £7.95 meal deal
> 
> View attachment 128244


 Appreciate the photo mate, I really do i love a good curry. But Korma ffs?


----------



## Dan TT

Ross1991 said:


> Pretty much done with my cut for now, reasonably happy. Going to up the cals and find my rough maintenance again for over Summer, then lean bulk over winter so I don't let myself go as much as I did then get leaner for next Summer :thumb .
> 
> That's about 8 weeks, don't think I've really lost any mass, difference is 13 pounds.


 Smashing work mate


----------



## A1243R

Ross1991 said:


> Pretty much done with my cut for now, reasonably happy. Going to up the cals and find my rough maintenance again for over Summer, then lean bulk over winter so I don't let myself go as much as I did then get leaner for next Summer :thumb .
> 
> That's about 8 weeks, don't think I've really lost any mass, difference is 13 pounds.


 Great work buddy. Why not do another 4 weeks? I reckon now you're in the swing it's easier.... Get a bit more chub off and then lean bulk!

Lookong good tho


----------



## AestheticManlet

A1243R said:


> Great work buddy. Why not do another 4 weeks? I reckon now you're in the swing it's easier.... Get a bit more chub off and then lean bulk!
> 
> Lookong good tho


 Yeah I could, just not all that motivated to be honest. I've lost a lot of the excess so it's good enough for me, ill be bigger and leaner next year :thumb .


----------



## Jordan08

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I could, just not all that motivated to be honest. I've lost a lot of the excess so it's good enough for me, ill be bigger and leaner next year :thumb .


 Top notch work mate. I am not having a standard to advice you but i agree with @A1243R here, 4-5 weeks of more dedication and you will be class apart.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Top notch work mate. I am not having a standard to advice you but i agree with @A1243R here, 4-5 weeks of more dedication and you will be class apart.


 Had my mind set upped cals today, now you guys are making me think lol :whistling: .


----------



## Jordan08

Ross1991 said:


> Had my mind set upped cals today, now you guys are making me think lol :whistling: .


 Go for it mate. Just a matter of 4 weeks. :thumb

EDIT- You can do it easily


----------



## Benjamin

Post swim. Chest gap, fat-one-pack in the disabled bogs selfie. Classy.


----------



## Longwaytogo

Benjamin said:


> Post swim. Chest gap, fat-one-pack in the disabled bogs selfie. Classy.
> 
> View attachment 128403


 and........breathing in....... :whistling:


----------



## Benjamin

Longwaytogo said:


> and........breathing in....... :whistling:


 Nah mate, just out of breath from the swimming. Obviously...


----------



## Longwaytogo

Benjamin said:


> Nah mate, just out of breath from the swimming. Obviously...


 not to worry mate wait until you see mine I'm breathing in lol


----------



## Robbie




----------



## Big_D

Weekend carb load


----------



## banzi

back off hols, hard work starts next week


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> back off hols, hard work starts next week
> 
> View attachment 128451


 Great condition. Do you drink and eat what you want on holiday or you still strict?

What hard work?


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> Great condition. Do you drink and eat what you want on holiday or you still strict?
> 
> What hard work?


 Eat what I like mate, not really a big eater anyway, no training at all while Im away either.

Hard work is me getting ready for the NW next year, I was going to hang it up because I wasnt big enough to compete with the top senior guys but I wasnt far off this time around.

Will give it one more year to try and win the NW and place at the Britain.


----------



## coke

banzi said:


> Eat what I like mate, not really a big eater anyway, no training at all while Im away either.
> 
> Hard work is me getting ready for the NW next year, I was going to hang it up because I wasnt big enough to compete with the top senior guys but I wasnt far off this time around.
> 
> Will give it one more year to try and win the NW and place at the Britain.


 You looked really good in the last show mate!

Be good following your progress, get a log set up?

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Test-e

banzi said:


> back off hols, hard work starts next week
> 
> View attachment 128451





Robbie said:


> View attachment 128438





Big_D said:


> Weekend carb load
> 
> View attachment 128440


 Looking good boys.


----------



## banzi

Tommy_Traps said:


> I don't usually do vests, but I was having a gay day so thought I may as well take a selfie whilst I was at it :thumb
> 
> View attachment 128231


----------



## Abc987

banzi said:


> Eat what I like mate, not really a big eater anyway, no training at all while Im away either.
> 
> Hard work is me getting ready for the NW next year, I was going to hang it up because I wasnt big enough to compete with the top senior guys but I wasnt far off this time around.
> 
> Will give it one more year to try and win the NW and place at the Britain.


 You wasn't far off it tbh mate. And you was ill for a good week or so wasn't you?

So what will be your approach? Do you bulk then cut or just take it slow and try to and a little more mass with the fat? Your pics you always look very lean


----------



## banzi

Abc987 said:


> You wasn't far off it tbh mate. And you was ill for a good week or so wasn't you?
> 
> So what will be your approach? Do you bulk then cut or just take it slow and try to and a little more mass with the fat? Your pics you always look very lean


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/269564-thoughts-on-nw-2016-and-prep-for-2017/?do=embed


----------



## Plate

Back off holiday, look better than before I went, back at it tomoz


----------



## banzi

Plate said:


> Back off holiday, look better than before I went, back at it tomoz
> 
> View attachment 128483


 Funny isnt it, no training , easy on the diet and a bit of sun seems to work wonders


----------



## Plate

banzi said:


> Funny isnt it, no training , easy on the diet and a bit of sun seems to work wonders


 It is mate I'm same as you really With not being a big eater, so with swimming and walking in the heat it stripped some off me, scales say I'm 2lbs up witch is strange


----------



## MickeyE

Presently cutting for holiday in 6 weeks


----------



## Frandeman

Eating ice cream and cheesecake I got leaner :thumb


----------



## richardrahl

Frandeman said:


> Eating ice cream and cheesecake I got leaner :thumb


 Looking peeled, mate. Had to flash the top of your sausage though, didn't you! :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

richardrahl said:


> Looking peeled, mate. Had to flash the top of your sausage though, didn't you! :lol:


 Mrs taking the pictures mate ..... she love it...


----------



## Sphinkter

banzi said:


>


 Those dudes don't look anything like him mate, they aren't even wearing eye shadow.


----------



## ScottishHero22

Shredded lol


----------



## Archaic

Frandeman said:


> Mrs taking the pictures mate ..... she love it...


 WTF you doing with a Mrs?? I thought you were on a one man foreigner mission to penetrate all of our women here in the UK 

Look good and lean as fook btw :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

15st 3lb, nearly a stone up on stage weight


----------



## Frandeman

Archaic said:


> WTF you doing with a Mrs?? I thought you were on a one man foreigner mission to penetrate all of our women here in the UK
> 
> Look good and lean as fook btw :thumbup1:


 Summer fun mate...how should I call her??


----------



## swole troll

Just started 30mg of dbol yesterday alongside test, deca and masteron and im training the balls out of my arms so I am trying to fix it

Upper body (particularly arms) definitely lags compared to my legs, ill see what I can do over next 10 weeks


----------



## swole troll

banzi said:


> 15st 3lb, nearly a stone up on stage weight
> 
> View attachment 128736
> 
> 
> View attachment 128737


 How quick do you put the weight on post show?

I didn't get down to your condition but I got lean by my standards and the weight is flying on now

Experimenting with post cut rebound but I've horrible feeling I'm going to pile on excessive amounts of adipose

I've gone from 2800 calories losing 1kg per week to around 3400 - 3700 gaining about 4 - 5 kg in 10 days (added in quite a few wet compounds in this time)


----------



## swole troll

Frandeman said:


> Eating ice cream and cheesecake I got leaner :thumb
> 
> View attachment 128727


 Weight watchers ice cream?

Looking shredded mate, pubes are in check as well


----------



## Sphinkter

swole troll said:


> How quick do you put the weight on post show?
> 
> I didn't get down to your condition but I got lean by my standards and the weight is flying on now
> 
> Experimenting with post cut rebound but I've horrible feeling I'm going to pile on excessive amounts of adipose
> 
> I've gone from 2800 calories losing 1kg per week to around 3400 - 3700 gaining about 4 - 5 kg in 10 days (added in quite a few wet compounds in this time)


 How height / weight are you? 2800cals is a decent amount to get away with cutting on, wish mine could be that high lol.


----------



## swole troll

Sphinkter said:


> How height / weight are you? 2800cals is a decent amount to get away with cutting on, wish mine could be that high lol.


 6 foot 2
93kg at end of cut

work 40 hours per week manual labour, lift weights 5 days, cardio 5-6 days (2.5 - 3 hours total)


----------



## banzi

swole troll said:


> *How quick do you put the weight on post show?*
> 
> I didn't get down to your condition but I got lean by my standards and the weight is flying on now
> 
> Experimenting with post cut rebound but I've horrible feeling I'm going to pile on excessive amounts of adipose
> 
> I've gone from 2800 calories losing 1kg per week to around 3400 - 3700 gaining about 4 - 5 kg in 10 days (added in quite a few wet compounds in this time)


 slowly really, its taken me since 21st May to put the 12lb on, I have eaten whatever i liked.

Im conscious about blowing up too much with water retention because of my previous issue with high BP.


----------



## Sphinkter

swole troll said:


> 6 foot 2
> 93kg at end of cut
> 
> work 40 hours per week manual labour, lift weights 5 days, cardio 5-6 days (2.5 - 3 hours total)


 Ah fair enough makes sense then. How high you reckon cals will peak at when trying to gain?


----------



## swole troll

Sphinkter said:


> Ah fair enough makes sense then. How high you reckon cals will peak at when trying to gain?


 ive gone as high as 5800 in the past but that was disgusting and aside from protruding traps i didnt even look like i lift

im going to use abs as a loose gauge from now on, soon as theyre washed over its time to start cutting, i dont want to hold abs year round but i think its a nice simple way of judging when to cut

soon as the abs are gone and you continue its anyones guess how much you have to lose, ive thought that i was 4-5 weeks off revealing my abs in the past only to realise id gone WAY too far and it was almost double that before they even started coming in

im going to pile it back a bit atm but im taking 3 wet compounds so weight is flying on


----------



## Sphinkter

swole troll said:


> ive gone as high as 5800 in the past but that was disgusting and aside from protruding traps i didnt even look like i lift
> 
> im going to use abs as a loose gauge from now on, soon as theyre washed over its time to start cutting, i dont want to hold abs year round but i think its a nice simple way of judging when to cut
> 
> soon as the abs are gone and you continue its anyones guess how much you have to lose, ive thought that i was 4-5 weeks off revealing my abs in the past only to realise id gone WAY too far and it was almost double that before they even started coming in
> 
> im going to pile it back a bit atm but im taking 3 wet compounds so weight is flying on


 Haha sounds like a plan, that's pretty much what I done this year I though I was maybe 10lbs/ 6 weeks off abs and here I am at 5 and they're just threatening to come through when I'm not holding water, the light hits them just right and the planets align lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Pic took earlier today after push workout. I seem to still be leaning up despite increasing cals by 750 from what I was cutting on, no complaints though  . Extra carbs definitely making me look a little fuller.


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Pic took earlier today after push workout. I seem to still be leaning up despite increasing cals by 750 from what I was cutting on, no complaints though  . Extra carbs definitely making me look a little fuller.
> 
> View attachment 128821


 looking great.


----------



## AestheticManlet

banzi said:


> looking great.


 Thanks mate. I'm trying to change my mindset and not chase weight over winter like I did last year, prefer having some definition so going to attempt lean bulking :thumb .


----------



## Dan TT

swole troll said:


> ive gone as high as 5800 in the past but that was disgusting and aside from protruding traps i didnt even look like i lift
> 
> im going to use abs as a loose gauge from now on, soon as theyre washed over its time to start cutting, i dont want to hold abs year round but i think its a nice simple way of judging when to cut
> 
> soon as the abs are gone and you continue its anyones guess how much you have to lose, *ive thought that i was 4-5 weeks off revealing my abs in the past only to realise id gone WAY too far and it was almost double that before they even started coming in *
> 
> im going to pile it back a bit atm but im taking 3 wet compounds so weight is flying on


 Think thats where i'm at now. Thought it'd only take me 4 weeks of quite a hard cut (on 1850 cals at 5"11 93kg) but can see it probably be a longer cut as I feel this low cal is taking its toll and not enjoying it so probs have less of a deficit for longer.


----------



## Dan TT

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm trying to change my mindset and not chase weight over winter like I did last year, prefer having some definition so going to attempt lean bulking :thumb .


 Yeah we all say this...just wait till that burgers infront of you :whistling:


----------



## banzi

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm trying to change my mindset and not chase weight over winter like I did last year, prefer having some definition so going to attempt lean bulking :thumb .


 its the right way mate, getting fat never did anyone any good, well, apart from Sumo Wrestlers.


----------



## 31205

Dan TT said:


> Think thats where i'm at now. Thought it'd only take me 4 weeks of quite a hard cut (on 1850 cals at 5"11 93kg) but can see it probably be a longer cut as I feel this low cal is taking its toll and not enjoying it so probs have less of a deficit for longer.


 Can lose a stone and not see much change ime!!


----------



## Big_D

banzi said:


> looking great.


 Looking good mate keep slowly dropping the bf% you will look even bigger bodybuilding is an illusion! Mirror over scales all day Ross


----------



## Dan TT

sen said:


> Can lose a stone and not see much change ime!!


 Won't be seeing much change with binge I've just been on. Fcuk this dieting game who needs it?! Eat big get big be a fat cnut


----------



## FelonE1

Been cutting nearly two weeks


----------



## 19072

Ross1991 said:


> Pic took earlier today after push workout. I seem to still be leaning up despite increasing cals by 750 from what I was cutting on, no complaints though  . Extra carbs definitely making me look a little fuller.
> 
> View attachment 128821


 Hats off til ya lad - you look great.. well done :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

herc said:


> Hats off til ya lad - you look great.. well done :thumb


 Thanks, Looking good yourself mate.


----------



## RexEverthing

Ross1991 said:


> Thanks, Looking good yourself mate.


 Get a room boys...

And take me with ya! Raaawwwwwrrrr! :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Pic took earlier today after push workout. I seem to still be leaning up despite increasing cals by 750 from what I was cutting on, no complaints though  . Extra carbs definitely making me look a little fuller.
> 
> View attachment 128821


 where is your mrs toothbrush? does she still get hers brushed by mum? jk

looking good mate

waxed?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> where is your mrs toothbrush? does she still get hers brushed by mum? jk
> 
> looking good mate
> 
> waxed?


 Haha I was awaiting the comments, little disappointed mate haven't had many off you lately, kind of redeemed yourself. :thumbup1:

My lass gives me a good Veeting session now and then, much cheaper than waxing but doesn't last as long. Still works out cheaper though.


----------



## Skye666

...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....

For cardio....broom sweeping.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Is the middle finger intentional or just for @Heavyassweights ?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 ha witches broom

well played


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is the middle finger intentional or just for @Heavyassweights ?


 No course not!


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Which LOL


----------



## 19072

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Looking great @Skye666


----------



## MrM

Will take some decent pics when I get s tan and a trim, but happy with cut


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Mama!!!


----------



## 31205

Ross1991 said:


> Pic took earlier today after push workout. I seem to still be leaning up despite increasing cals by 750 from what I was cutting on, no complaints though  . Extra carbs definitely making me look a little fuller.
> 
> View attachment 128821


 Sick chest! Looking large!!


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## swole troll

took these a day or 2 after my cut hence the smoothed over abs, these were also taken after going on a really long walk on not so much carbs and as a result my legs seemed to really flatten out










carbed up and they filled out within the space of a day and i could notice the difference not only visually but when putting my jeans on, my abs also further smoothed over from the carb up....

hats off to the guys who get on stage and manage to keep a full and dry physique with cut legs, full upper body and shredded abs

i've by no means ever been stage condition but have always found it difficult to combine the full and pumped upper body with the full and defined lower, one of them is always 'off' depending on my total carb intake, i either have smoothed over abs and full legs with decent definition or smoothed over and flat legs with the upper body looking full


----------



## Skye666

herc said:


> Looking great @Skye666


 Thanks herc one


----------



## Skye666

sen said:


> Mama!!!


 And nana !!!


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 If you had abs I would of added you to my Female muscle thread


----------



## Omen669

swole troll said:


> took these a day or 2 after my cut hence the smoothed over abs, these were also taken after going on a really long walk on not so much carbs and as a result my legs seemed to really flatten out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carbed up and they filled out within the space of a day and i could notice the difference not only visually but when putting my jeans on, my abs also further smoothed over from the carb up....
> 
> hats off to the guys who get on stage and manage to keep a full and dry physique with cut legs, full upper body and shredded abs
> 
> i've by no means ever been stage condition but have always found it difficult to combine the full and pumped upper body with the full and defined lower, one of them is always 'off' depending on my total carb intake, i either have smoothed over abs and full legs with decent definition or smoothed over and flat legs with the upper body looking full


 Looking good. You look a lot more handsome in person than your avatar.


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Looking damn fine! :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll

Omen669 said:


> Looking good. You look a lot more handsome in person than your avatar.


 i think the lighting was a bit off when i took my avi tbf

im not quite so jaundice in real life regardless of the amount of orals i use

but always appreciate a facial rating based off my chin alone :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Looking great. Maybe next time pic with feet in front view would much appreciated :whistling: .


----------



## Skye666

Omen669 said:


> If you had abs I would of added you to my Female muscle thread


 Oh shucks....that's gonna be next year now :thumb


----------



## Omen669

swole troll said:


> i think the lighting was a bit off when i took my avi tbf
> 
> im not quite so jaundice in real life regardless of the amount of orals i use
> 
> but always appreciate a facial rating based off my chin alone :thumb


 No worries. I'm man enough and know my sexuality to pay a compliment. I just hope your forehead isn't as big as your Avi.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Looking great. Maybe next time pic with feet in front view would much appreciated :whistling: .


 Lol...Ross nooooo feet is ur thing ?? Urghhh


----------



## Omen669

Skye666 said:


> Oh shucks....that's gonna be next year now :thumb


 That's if the thread is still going by then....... Just saying :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Lol...Ross nooooo feet is ur thing ?? Urghhh


 Oh yes quite badly, Is that not a good thing? I think I detect some disappointment in your response.


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> And nana !!!


 Double impressive


----------



## swole troll

Omen669 said:


> No worries. I'm man enough and *know my sexuality* to pay a compliment. I just hope your forehead isn't as big as your Avi.


 see i'm now questioning mine ever since such flattery

forehead is reasonably aesthetic even if ive accrued an extra 3-4 MT2 freckles..

ill never use that sh1te again after seeing how quickly i gained about 14 new freckles all over my body

10/10 for its tanning capabilities though


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Oh yes quite badly, Is that not a good thing? I think I detect some disappointment in your response.


 Well depends...I get it in a nice pair shoes preferably bought by the person with the fetish ....( lol I'm joking btw) but feet per se? no there's some minging feet about ..


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Well depends...I get it in a nice pair shoes preferably bought by the person with the fetish ....( lol I'm joking btw) but feet per se? no there's some minging feet about ..


 Haha alright.

Im sure there's some minging feet about but obviously it depends on said aesthetics of feet and must be female. Have to be clean and well looked after. Preferably black or red nail polish and under a size 6 (I don't think I'm asking for too much).

What size are your feet?


----------



## Omen669

swole troll said:


> see i'm now questioning mine ever since such flattery
> 
> forehead is reasonably aesthetic even if ive accrued an extra 3-4 MT2 freckles..
> 
> ill never use that sh1te again after seeing how quickly i gained about 14 new freckles all over my body
> 
> 10/10 for its tanning capabilities though


 Yes it is know for that. I've used it once. Great stuff. I was lucky and didn't come out in any or any noticeable ones.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Haha alright.
> 
> Im sure there's some minging feet about but obviously it depends on said aesthetics of feet and must be female. Have to be clean and well looked after. Preferably black or red nail polish and under a size 6 (I don't think I'm asking for too much).
> 
> What size are your feet?


 Lol..ok....well for me rarely red polish more likely blue! But I'm a mere size 4 don't get me any LB shoes I don't like them.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ok....well for me rarely red polish more likely blue! But I'm a mere size 4 don't get me any LB shoes I don't like them.


 Blue would suffice, 4 is a very nice size :thumb


----------



## A1243R

@Skye666

I will just say wow  looking amazing.... Got to be one of the best looking body's for a woman your age....

What must your daughters look like


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> What height are you seen as ur a size 4?


 Only a midget ass...5'3

we mean foot size though..I'm not a 4 skinny


----------



## Skye666

A1243R said:


> @Skye666
> 
> I will just say wow [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG] looking amazing.... Got to be one of the best looking body's for a woman your age....
> 
> What must your daughters look like [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 daughters only 3yrs old!! but handsome son!!


----------



## Sphinkter

swole troll said:


> i think the lighting was a bit off when i took my avi tbf
> 
> im not quite so jaundice in real life regardless of the amount of orals i use
> 
> but always appreciate a facial all over my chin :thumb


 Sorry mate, literally couldn't resist.


----------



## swole troll

Sphinkter said:


> Sorry mate, literally couldn't resist.


 How do you think I keep my skin so supple


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Yeah I mean foot size! Wish I was a 4 then I could have worn the kids air maxes is school and saved a fortune


 Lol...yes..all my trainers are kids


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Frandeman

I'm a lean sex machine  @vegmusclez

Tren and clen working great


----------



## FelonE1

Fvcking love tren lol


----------



## Longwaytogo

Frandeman said:


> I'm a lean sex machine  @vegmusclez
> 
> Tren and clen working great
> 
> View attachment 128982


 I will be a very very happy man if my tren turns me into this!!


----------



## Frandeman

Longwaytogo said:


> I will be a very very happy man if my tren turns me into this!!


 It will if you eat waffles cheesecake and ice cream :whistling:


----------



## Ross S

My little entry, not a patch on some of you guys but the best I've ever looked.


----------



## Longwaytogo

Frandeman said:


> It will if you eat waffles cheesecake and ice cream :whistling:


 how does that even work? I've gone from 30% BF 15 stone 11 Pounds to 23% BF 15 stone dead in 8 Weeks but even if I just glance at a dessert I gain 4 pounds!


----------



## Yes

Longwaytogo said:


> how does that even work? I've gone from 30% BF 15 stone 11 Pounds to 23% BF 15 stone dead in 8 Weeks but even if I just glance at a dessert I gain 4 pounds!


 Calories calories calories.


----------



## Heavyassweights

A1243R said:


> @Skye666
> 
> I will just say wow  looking amazing.... Got to be one of the best looking body's for a woman your age....
> 
> What must your daughters look like


 carefull mate you dont want to be knighted


----------



## Frandeman

Longwaytogo said:


> how does that even work? I've gone from 30% BF 15 stone 11 Pounds to 23% BF 15 stone dead in 8 Weeks but even if I just glance at a dessert I gain 4 pounds!


 Tren mate I'm still 90kg



Yes said:


> Calories calories calories.


 I burn a lot having sex LOL


----------



## Frandeman

Longwaytogo said:


> how does that even work? I've gone from 30% BF 15 stone 11 Pounds to 23% BF 15 stone dead in 8 Weeks but even if I just glance at a dessert I gain 4 pounds!


 Taking Clen and T3 as well :thumb

Can't be bothered counting calories as I never eat same stuff..


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> Tren mate I'm still 90kg
> 
> I burn a lot having sex LOL


 Ok we are going to have to start seeing pics of all these women

male animal or pm will do


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> Ok we are going to have to start seeing pics of all these women
> 
> male animal or pm will do


 I'll send you a video i did last week with new Mrs

but it's mostly my cock as is so big is always in the screen :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Longwaytogo

Frandeman said:


> Taking Clen and T3 as well :thumb
> 
> Can't be bothered counting calories as I never eat same stuff..


 I've just got on the clen and t3 too drop a little more of this stubborn fat!


----------



## banzi

Ross S said:


> My little entry, not a patch on some of you guys but the best I've ever looked.
> View attachment 129084


 thats a great aesthetic build, real good base to work from.


----------



## GaryMatt

FelonE said:


> View attachment 128978


 I am adult enough to admit - - - -> Totally love this guy

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1

GaryMatt said:


> I am adult enough to admit - - - -> Totally love this guy
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!


 Don't mock me I've got mental health issues lol


----------



## Ross S

banzi said:


> thats a great aesthetic build, real good base to work from.


 Really appreciate that, thankyou!


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 love it,especially the finger.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> love it,especially the finger.


 Lol...unintentional ...honest :whistling:


----------



## mal




----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 looking really good skye with an e 

I prefer a woman to have this muscular but toned look opposed to the sinew vein showing wrecks you see. Yes very pleasing on the eye indeed


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> View attachment 129239


 Have you uploaded the wrong picture?


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you uploaded the wrong picture?


 Lol no.. That was just my progress picture. From this to that.. Currently on test e cycle.. Did not notice gains as expected.. This image is pretty old.. It's been 4 years I'm training


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> Lol no.. That was just my progress picture. From this to that.. Currently on test e cycle.. Did not notice gains as expected.. This image is pretty old.. It's been 4 years I'm training
> 
> View attachment 129255


 F'kin ell, quite a difference.

Will you now lean bulk?


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> F'kin ell, quite a difference.
> 
> Will you now lean bulk?


 Well I'm at the end of my test e cycle.. I reduced quite a bit.. But for some reason did not gain as much as I wanted.. This was before I started.. Gained 10 pounds in 8 weeks.. 4 weeks tu go


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> Well I'm at the end of my test e cycle.. I reduced quite a bit.. But for some reason did not gain as much as I wanted.. This was before I started.. Gained 10 pounds in 8 weeks.. 4 weeks tu go
> 
> View attachment 129256


 Was the test 'bunk'? Or were you still eating in deficit?


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was the test 'bunk'? Or were you still eating in deficit?


 I'm eating 3100 calories.. Test is pharma grade..


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> I'm eating 3100 calories.. Test is pharma grade..


 To be fair 10lb isn't bad going.


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> To be fair 10lb isn't bad going.


 That's what I think.. I'm going to up my calories to 3300 for the last 4 weeks. Honestly I was expecting much more.. But I guess I can't be Greg plitt in one cycle.. I'll cut after my pct.. And then gain with a lower bf


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

banzi said:


> love it,especially the finger.


 Only just noticed the finger, my eyes were else where 

@Skye666 Nice Besom :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> That's what I think.. I'm going to up my calories to 3300 for the last 4 weeks. Honestly I was expecting much more.. But I guess I can't be Greg plitt in one cycle.. I'll cut after my pct.. And then gain with a lower bf


 Think about it, the more you weight the higher cals required so during cycle if your numbers are bang on, you'd need to increase them as you gain otherwise you stall.


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> Think about it, the more you weight the higher cals required so during cycle if your numbers are bang on, you'd need to increase them as you gain otherwise you stall.


 Exactly thats why I'm upping my calories in the last 4 weeks.. Want to get the maximum out of the time left.


----------



## thecoms

Why are there no leg shots from anyone ???


----------



## Sebbek

thecoms said:


> Why are there no leg shots from anyone ???


 Go on then

best


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> looking really good skye with an e
> 
> I prefer a woman to have this muscular but toned look opposed to the sinew vein showing wrecks you see. Yes very pleasing on the eye indeed


 Thank u Steve with V !!! However there's no muscle it's soft...but I know what u mean.


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Only just noticed the finger, my eyes were else where
> 
> @Skye666 Nice Besom :lol:


 The finger ken the finger!!!!

Besom lol is that posh.


----------



## Jandir

few weeks old. im on week 3 of adding slin since these & upping gear. look a bit better/larger currently. holiday in a week!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> The finger ken the finger!!!!
> 
> Besom lol is that posh.


 It's the proper name for your witches broom, i used one when i worked for the council on bowling greens sweeping fertilizer into them, fcukin hell that sounds sad lol


----------



## Sebbek

Skye666 said:


> ...no 6 pack anymore boooo hooooo ...been concentrating on legs and glutes it's slow....
> 
> For cardio....broom sweeping.
> 
> View attachment 128862


 Proper s&s lol

Slim & sexy

realy nice build which matched your personality

best


----------



## Plate

Quick pic a week back at it after holiday


----------



## arcticfox

My bulk is going brill


----------



## The-Real-Deal

arcticfox said:


> View attachment 129278
> 
> 
> My bulk is going brill


 And you said you would return my vest..... Still waiting.... :blink:


----------



## arcticfox

Natty Steve'o said:


> And you said you would return my vest..... Still waiting.... :blink:


 AAHHH SH!!T Sorry mate completely forgot, Sorry about the hole in the pit area


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## swole troll

likely wont be many more of these as the bulk starts getting nasty

and the dbol bloating me like a puffer fish


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## BLUE(UK)

5th week of training after approx 2yrs off, I look better in the mirror I think. :lol:

Unsure of weight but anywhere between 17-18st @ 6' 2

Excuse the sweat though.


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> 10am ab check not bad 8 weeks out at 117kg
> 
> View attachment 129357


 wheres the show mate, PM me if you dont want to say on here


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Na it's cool I've nowt too hide Leeds town hall Aug 21st


 might pop down mate


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Quick pic a week back at it after holiday
> 
> View attachment 129273


 Face looks like u just got a text from me ....and ya scared :lol:


----------



## jjab

Skye666 said:


> Face looks like u just got a text from me ....and ya scared :lol:


 Nah just intrested


----------



## Skye666

jjab said:


> Nah just intrested


 That's an odd interested look


----------



## jjab

Skye666 said:


> That's an odd interested look


 Men have funny looks might be scared or just excited :thumb


----------



## jjab

Or trying to find the flash button


----------



## Frandeman

3am posing practice


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> 3am posing practice [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=a3d0215de380b7549220b0779bd5f2276f35137fcc178ca2c594b9c6e5e3ed4b[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 132193


 I'm surprised you didn't let us know that your nutsack is empty. 

whats with the 'Polaroid board' behind you? It screams of 'I'm in love..'


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> Quick pic a week back at it after holiday
> 
> View attachment 129273


 Rocking them Matalan pants like a pro. :thumb


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> 3am posing practice
> 
> View attachment 132193


 Lol at the reality of the situation

Left club at 2.30am after not pulling, stripped of posing in mirror and shouting "I am irresistible to women. f**k those slags, i will show the people at UKMuscle what ive got, I am in dire need of some likes now, Im so sad"


----------



## S1dhu82

banzi said:


> Lol at the reality of the situation
> 
> Left club at 2.30am after not pulling, stripped of posing in mirror and shouting "I am irresistible to women. f**k those slags, i will show the people at UKMuscle what ive got, I am in dire need of some likes now, Im so sad"


 I get the feeling u 2 don't get on lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MissMartinez said:


> What was your heaviest at a similar bodyfat level when u consistently trained? Ur were a natty too if I recall correctly?


 I'm probably as fat as I've ever been, when I don't train I lose muscle size(not a lot) but gain bodyfat at the same sort of rate which is why my weight will be roughly the same.

I'm not sure what % bodyfat I'm at though.

I'm still scum, natty scum!! Haha. That's not to say I'll never use AAS, the older I get the more I contemplate using.


----------



## banzi

S1dhu82 said:


> I get the feeling u 2 don't get on lol


 Nah,,,hes OK, he just needs to be a bit more honest to himself, he can play the carefree bravado filled stud role on here , but he knows the truth.


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Face looks like u just got a text from me ....and ya scared :lol:


 this is why I won't let you have my number...

As hard as you try :whistling: 



richardrahl said:


> Rocking them Matalan pants like a pro. :thumb


 Sick of ruining ck's trying to get my abs out..

6 pairs and not an ab seen

will send for cash pal some nice colours, unwashed, 2 toned.. Mates rates for u


----------



## Frandeman

banzi said:


> Lol at the reality of the situation
> 
> Left club at 2.30am after not pulling, stripped of posing in mirror and shouting "I am irresistible to women. f**k those slags, i will show the people at UKMuscle what ive got, I am in dire need of some likes now, Im so sad"


 But do I look good naked or not?


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm surprised you didn't let us know that your nutsack is empty.
> 
> whats with the 'Polaroid board' behind you? It screams of 'I'm in love..'


 Polaroid board only 2 possibilities ....psychopathic killer ( iv seen the documentaries) or all the 3D baby scans from all those women he has had..


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> If you do make sure you say hi won't you


 Certainly will.

I will likely be alone, save me a seat.


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Polaroid board only 2 possibilities ....psychopathic killer ( iv seen the documentaries) or all the 3D baby scans from all those women he has had..


 Probably just polaroids of himself......


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Polaroid board only 2 possibilities ....psychopathic killer ( iv seen the documentaries) or all the 3D baby scans from all those women he has had..


 I knew a guy years ago, used to keep a scrap book with polaroids in, bedded a girl and asked to take her photo, he showed her the book and her mum was in it.


----------



## banzi

Frandeman said:


> But do I look good naked or not?


 your face looks a little


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Certainly will.
> 
> I will likely be alone, save me a seat.


 I might come...save me a seat.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> I knew a guy years ago, used to keep a scrap book with polaroids in, bedded a girl and asked to take her photo, he showed her the book and her mum was in it.


 Eeeeeek.....


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> I might come...save me a seat.


 If there are no seats you can always sit on my knee


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Eeeeeek.....


 he knocked it on the head after that


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> I shall only save one seat then


 if she gets there first, Im on her knee.


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> Incentive to turn up first for you then chief


 oh i dont know, if Im on top I may just about have the advantage


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> If there are no seats you can always sit on my knee


 Erm....I don't think so!!


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Erm....I don't think so!!


 what if I dress like this?










and with gloves of course


----------



## BLUE(UK)

banzi said:


> he knocked it on the head after that


 Quite literally?


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Natty = no pumped muscles
> 
> View attachment 132212


 looking hot missy m, nice clean sink as well, top marks.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> It's the gym! I don't have dual toilets in my bathroom


 lol, you should see the changing rooms at our gym, one piss stone normally topped up with limeade and a cubicle with even more limeade on the floor.

I would sooner s**t in my pants than take a dump there.

super flat stomach by the way....... looks great


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Natty = no pumped muscles
> 
> View attachment 132212


 U look great :thumb


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> The difference a tiny bit makes skye, it fills the muscle out more
> 
> View attachment 132213
> 
> 
> View attachment 132214


 Its whats know as "the finishing touch"


----------



## Adz




----------



## A1243R

Adz said:


> View attachment 132221


 What weights that? Looks like a lot but not sure if it is :lol:

hows life fella


----------



## banzi

Adz said:


> View attachment 132221


 careful mate, dont want to end up like this


----------



## BLUE(UK)

A1243R said:


> What weights that? Looks like a lot but not sure if it is :lol:
> 
> hows life fella


 Was just calculating it. Looks like 400kg but is more like 200kg


----------



## Quackerz

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was just calculating it. Looks like 400kg but is more like 200kg


 Looks like 190 to me.........


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Quackerz said:


> Looks like 190 to me.........


 Could be.

I'm thinking yellow 2x15, blue 2x20, black 1x20 =90kg

90x2 = 180

plus 20kg bar = 200kg?

its been a while since I've used coloured plates.


----------



## Jordan08

MissMartinez said:


> The difference a tiny bit makes skye, it fills the muscle out more
> 
> View attachment 132213
> 
> 
> View attachment 132214


 Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> this is why I won't let you have my number...
> 
> As hard as you try :whistling:
> 
> Sick of ruining ck's trying to get my abs out..
> 
> 6 pairs and not an ab seen
> 
> will send for cash pal some nice colours, unwashed, 2 toned.. Mates rates for u


 I got a semi just reading that.


----------



## Heavyassweights

MissMartinez said:


> Natty = no pumped muscles
> 
> View attachment 132212


 strong 5 :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could be.
> 
> I'm thinking yellow 2x15, blue 2x20, black 1x20 =90kg
> 
> 90x2 = 180
> 
> plus 20kg bar = 200kg?
> 
> its been a while since I've used coloured plates.


 The blacks look like 15's. 

Your getting old mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Quackerz said:


> The blacks look like 15's. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> Your getting old mate. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Not disputing either of your points. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Few pics from today


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Natty = no pumped muscles
> 
> View attachment 132212


 Looking good Miss M


----------



## banzi

Bignath4607 said:


> :wub: one of my fave pics hotstuff


 i have added it to my desktop screensaver.


----------



## 19072

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could be.
> 
> I'm thinking yellow 2x15, blue 2x20, black 1x20 =90kg
> 
> 90x2 = 180
> 
> plus 20kg bar = 200kg?
> 
> its been a while since I've used coloured plates.


 2 x blue - 40kg (20kg each)

2 x yelow - 30kg (15kg each)

1 x black - 10kg

= 80 x 2 = 160kg plus 20kg bar - 180kg

That is my guess.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

herc said:


> 2 x blue - 40kg (20kg each)
> 
> 2 x yelow - 30kg (15kg each)
> 
> 1 x black - 10kg
> 
> = 80 x 2 = 160kg plus 20kg bar - 180kg
> 
> That is my guess.


 @Adz what's the tally?


----------



## FelonE1

4 weeks dieting so far


----------



## AestheticManlet

Back on cruise now, this cycles been short but I'm happy with progress. Had 5 days off with a bad chest infection but back at it now.


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> U look great :thumb


 You're still number 1.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ross1991 said:


> Back on cruise now, this cycles been short but I'm happy with progress. Had 5 days off with a bad chest infection but back at it now. :thumb
> 
> View attachment 132491
> View attachment 132492


 face like michael caine ...


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissMartinez said:


> The difference a tiny bit makes skye, it fills the muscle out more
> 
> View attachment 132213
> 
> 
> View attachment 132214


 i need a wank


----------



## Skye666

sen said:


> You're still number 1.


 Out of 10? Yes ok ....


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ross1991 said:


> Back on cruise now, this cycles been short but I'm happy with progress. Had 5 days off with a bad chest infection but back at it now. :thumb
> 
> View attachment 132491
> View attachment 132492


 What weight are you in this pic mate.

Looking in good shape.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Natty Steve'o said:


> What weight are you in this pic mate.
> 
> Looking in good shape.


 Cheers. Got weighed yesterday just over 87kg 5 7 height.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ross1991 said:


> Cheers. Got weighed yesterday just over 87kg 5 7 height.


 :thumb


----------



## Adz

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could be.
> 
> I'm thinking yellow 2x15, blue 2x20, black 1x20 =90kg
> 
> 90x2 = 180
> 
> plus 20kg bar = 200kg?
> 
> its been a while since I've used coloured plates.


 It's 190kg mate, the yellows and blacks were both 15's.

Best I've done so far.


----------



## Skye666

Bum growth ...improvements small but it's definitely grown no pushing out!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Bum growth ...improvements small but it's definitely grown no pushing out!!!
> View attachment 132744


 :thumb .

Feet pics next please.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> :thumb .
> 
> Feet pics next please.


 Oh yes!!! I forgot....Lolz at Pervy Ross ( but at least ur honest)


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Bum growth ...improvements small but it's definitely grown no pushing out!!!
> View attachment 132744


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


>


 Yes but booooo I want more roundness at the top


----------



## banzi

16lb weight difference


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> I know u won't agree but I think the second pic looks better.


 is it the grey underwear?

My mrs likes me "a bit chunky" as she calls it


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> I prefer sturdier


 even a small nail goes in better with a big hammer.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Not heard that analogy before!


 are you being coy again?


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> No! I know what u meant I'd just never heard that exact phrase before to paint a picture


 how is that picture?


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Mental image!


----------



## Heavyassweights

MissMartinez said:


> I know u won't agree but I think the second pic looks better.


 i agree


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## RexEverthing

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 132901


 Looking good mate.

Do you have a journal up? Interested in your diet and training.


----------



## Jordan08

RexEverthing said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Do you have a journal up? Interested in your diet and training.


 Thanks Mate. Started a journal few weeks ago with an aim of bulking. Have to delete it as i am going through a hair transplant procedure and would not be doing heavy exercises for a month and then getting married.

TBH, currently i have no aim. In fact from past couple of years, I am just eating at my maintenance most of the time. No junk, mostly clean foods. Currently sitting between 80-82 Kgs.

On training, it's generally the same. Low volume, high frequency. Rep ranges keep on changing though. Niether a heavy lifter, just lift moderate weights most of the time


----------



## AestheticManlet

Had a week off eating and drinking shite and seem leaner then before I went away. :confused1:


----------



## A1243R

Ross1991 said:


> Had a week off eating and drinking shite and seem leaner then before I went away. :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 132958


 Metabolism is probably sky high mate, keep dieting and I reckon you'll look great. Bet you only need another 4 weeks to get very lean.

Make your bulk a lot easier!


----------



## swole troll

up to 110.7kg

abs fully concealed in adipose


----------



## AestheticManlet

A1243R said:


> Metabolism is probably sky high mate, keep dieting and I reckon you'll look great. Bet you only need another 4 weeks to get very lean.
> 
> Make your bulk a lot easier!


 Stopped dieting about 4 weeks ago but been cruising only 10 days or so, so still got some ttm in me probably why.


----------



## MickeyE

Still dieting for hols in 2 weeks. Still a fair bit of lower back fat but getting there slowly. Will be happy if 10% bf. Don't think too far away!


----------



## Sebbek

swole troll said:


> up to 110.7kg
> 
> abs fully concealed in adipose


 How tall are you buddy?

best


----------



## swole troll

Sebbek said:


> How tall are you buddy?
> 
> best


 6'2


----------



## Sebbek

swole troll said:


> 6'2


 Nice work buddy looking good

hefty weight as well

best


----------



## FelonE1

Been dieting 6 weeks


----------



## Asgardsrei

Fuark, some good physiques here. Chest is looking juicy @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

Asgardsrei said:


> Fuark, some good physiques here. Chest is looking juicy @FelonE


 Thanks mate,appreciate it


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate,appreciate it


 What weight you at?


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> What weight you at?


 207lbs mate


----------



## boutye911

FelonE said:


> Been dieting 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 133046


 Excellent mate. Would bang.


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> 207lbs mate


 What was weight at when you did your last cut? You look a fair bit thicker in this pic.


----------



## Plate

FelonE said:


> Been dieting 6 weeks
> 
> View attachment 133046


 Not gunna lie, nursing a semi over this pic


----------



## iamyou

Bulking


----------



## 31205

iamyou said:


> Bulking
> 
> View attachment 133059
> 
> 
> View attachment 133060


 Awesome


----------



## richardrahl

iamyou said:


> Bulking
> 
> View attachment 133059
> 
> 
> View attachment 133060


 Hulk Smash! :thumb

Looking awesome, mate.


----------



## 19072

Under 80kg now with 6weeks left before my fight.. Can't wait to get chunky again lol

Anyway here is a quick pic of my legs. Have lost decent size in them since my cut and knee injury but I'm back squatting again and fully recovered

View attachment 133076


----------



## 19072

Bignath4607 said:


> Great quads dude legs still look big so don't sweat it


 Cheers nathan! mentally it has been hard to accept I am under 80kg and always worry about leg size as its my fav area to work. I have 6weeks to lose 2kg and that will be me on weight for my fight. Cant wait to bulk up after this though.

how is your prep coming along buddy?


----------



## SwAn1

iamyou said:


> Bulking
> 
> View attachment 133059
> 
> 
> View attachment 133060


 Fuk sake! Monster

do you get chance to fit anything else into your day apart from eating, bet it costs a fortune


----------



## iamyou

SwAn1 said:


> Fuk sake! Monster
> 
> do you get chance to fit anything else into your day apart from eating, bet it costs a fortune


 Sure do. A fair bit of junk food is involved :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Abs and quads


----------



## Skye666

herc said:


> Cheers nathan! mentally it has been hard to accept I am under 80kg and always worry about leg size as its my fav area to work. I have 6weeks to lose 2kg and that will be me on weight for my fight. Cant wait to bulk up after this though.
> 
> how is your prep coming along buddy?


 Don't worry I'm keeping an eye on ur pics...all is fine :thumb


----------



## 19072

Skye666 said:


> Don't worry I'm keeping an eye on ur pics...all is fine :thumb


 Haha cheers @Skye666 I know you prefer the chunkier type as do I. Don't like being under 85kg


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Skye666

herc said:


> Haha cheers @Skye666 I know you prefer the chunkier type as do I. Don't like being under 85kg


 Well I do indeed but it's ur personality too that keeps me coming for more :whistling:


----------



## Growing Lad

FelonE said:


> View attachment 133110


 Getting lean super quick. Still on the tuna kidney beans etc


----------



## 19072

Skye666 said:


> Well I do indeed but it's ur personality too that keeps me coming for more :whistling:


  why thank you


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Well I do indeed but it's ur personality too that keeps me coming for more :whistling:


 online personas can be deceiving. :whistling:


----------



## 19072

banzi said:


> online personas can be deceiving. :whistling:


 We all know that bonzo - you are a clear example


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Well I do indeed but it's ur personality too that keeps me coming for more :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> online personas can be deceiving. :whistling:


 I know....but actually he's a nice guy, has very little ego genuine family guy polite and respectful .....I should know we are having an affair...

joking :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> View attachment 133112


 U know what...I didnt get it...and that's annoying ...tell me tell me.....

dehydrated.....thirsty....I don't knowwwwww


----------



## FelonE1

Growing Lad said:


> Getting lean super quick. Still on the tuna kidney beans etc


 Cottage cheese. Shakeswith water and tuna with bamed beans haha


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> U know what...I didnt get it...and that's annoying ...tell me tell me.....
> 
> dehydrated.....thirsty....I don't knowwwwww


 Thrirsty lol

good luck with the fight @herc

let us know how you get on


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Thrirsty lol
> 
> good luck with the fight @herc
> 
> let us know how you get on


 OI...that didn't answer...what then?


----------



## 19072

Plate said:


> Thrirsty lol
> 
> good luck with the fight @herc
> 
> let us know how you get on


 Cheers @Plate 6weeks to go! Haven't fought in few years now due to making a family and wanted to spend time with my daughter.

All my fights are online just search Marty Kelly Mma on YouTube


----------



## 19072

Skye666 said:


> I know....but actually he's a nice guy, has very little ego genuine family guy polite and respectful .....I should know we are having an affair...
> 
> joking :lol:


  your going to get us busted @Skye666 

ps thanks for the compliments


----------



## Plate

herc said:


> Cheers @Plate 6weeks to go! Haven't fought in few years now due to making a family and wanted to spend time with my daughter.
> 
> All my fights are online just search Marty Kelly Mma on YouTube


 I saw the clips you put up, you not worry about it now you have a family?


----------



## 19072

Plate said:


> I saw the clips you put up, you not worry about it now you have a family?


 I do pal yes - the guy I am fighting wanted to fight me when I told him I had retired after my daughter was born - I got offered the opportunity as he planted a lil seed in my head last year which I can't see going anywhere unless I fight him.

we are looking to expand the family end of year hopefully so this will be my last fight


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> U can't go into it worrying pal if you rest on your laurels your gonna get beat


 I just mean making the decision to get into the ring again after a lay off

with kids at home I think it would make me think twice about doing it tbh I worry a lot tho lol


----------



## Skye666

herc said:


> your going to get us busted @Skye666
> 
> ps thanks for the compliments


 I know..just thought like wind....it's better out than in


----------



## Plate

herc said:


> I do pal yes - the guy I am fighting wanted to fight me when I told him I had retired after my daughter was born - I got offered the opportunity as he planted a lil seed in my head last year which I can't see going anywhere unless I fight him.
> 
> we are looking to expand the family end of year hopefully so this will be my last fight


 Would me too pal, hope all goes well and you end on a high bud good luck with it


----------



## 19072

Bignath4607 said:


> Never say never I been toying with the idea of pulling the boxing gloves on again as I been taking my young in too Muay Thai so never say never but go into it like it's your last bout and smash him up
> 
> I hate u a little bit now that cheesecake sounds so bloody good
> 
> think a chocolate protein shake with milk and almond butter is in order to settle the craving :rage:


 Haha - I just made these as go to healthy treats - peanut butter , vanilla essences , agave , oats and cocoa powder

View attachment 133118


----------



## Yes

herc said:


> Haha - I just made these as go to healthy treats - peanut butter , vanilla essences , agave , oats and cocoa powder
> 
> View attachment 133118


 :drool:


----------



## QuadFather94




----------



## 31205

NMDix said:


> View attachment 133123


 Awesome mate.


----------



## 31205

Fat these days


----------



## thecoms

Arms and shoulders seem to have improved tho


----------



## QuadFather94

sen said:


> Awesome mate.


 Thank you mate, don't look this grainy anymore though as in off the tren! Start my bulk on Monday though, put on some size ready for the stage next year!


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I like your balls (no ****)


 Back off!!


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Make me


 U are ruining this!!! Leave the ball jokes to me


----------



## Golden_balls

Skye666 said:


> U are ruining this!!! Leave the ball jokes to me


 Whats long hard and has cum on it?

Cu cum ber


----------



## Skye666

Golden_balls said:


> Whats long hard and has cum on it?
> 
> Cu cum ber


 Not that kind of joke


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I will not seen as though mine have recently been detached it's my therapy


 Oh shush just a little snip


----------



## tommolad

NMDix said:


> View attachment 133123


 Jesus mate that's awesome shape


----------



## QuadFather94

tommolad said:


> Jesus mate that's awesome shape


 Thanks mate appreciate it... I'm keeping a log in the competitive journal section as I'm doing my first show June next year.. Will be updating with training, diet, drug changes etc


----------



## banzi

15st 10lb today.....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Week 8 after around 2yrs off.

Unsure of weight as no scales but what I do know is that I should shift some some fat.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> 15st 10lb today.....
> 
> View attachment 133144


 How much calories you are hitting mate atm?.


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How much calories you are hitting mate atm?.


 no idea mate, im putting a bit of fat on around the back and abs, so Im in an excess.


----------



## Jordan08

banzi said:


> no idea mate, im putting a bit of fat on around the back and abs, so Im in an excess.


 Ok. You said in one of the comments after competing that you would be counting macros and calories for the first time so asked. I understand that is boring :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Ok. You said in one of the comments after competing that you would be counting macros and calories for the first time so asked. I understand that is boring :thumbup1:


 I will try and do it when cutting, not much point when eating in excess.


----------



## Dieseldave




----------



## pooledaniel

View attachment IMG_9290.JPG
View attachment IMG_9299.JPG


This am. Definitely need to bring up my legs... and learn how to tense them haha. Find it pretty hard to add much size to them.

(Natty)


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## BoomTime




----------



## BoomTime

some recent pics, current condtion 8 weeks out
































































4 days difference on dnp between these


----------



## TITO

BoomTime said:


> some recent pics, current condtion 8 weeks out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days difference on dnp between these


 U look about 8 minutes out!!


----------



## BoomTime




----------



## BoomTime

TITO said:


> U look about 8 minutes out!!


 Hahha this actually made me lol.

Thanks mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## banzi

I think its time the new members introduced themselves in here.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took this morning, still losing weight despite calories increasing, time to up a little more I think. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Heavyassweights

FelonE said:


> View attachment 133418


 gh belly button tho

looking tight mate


----------



## Plate

Heavyassweights said:


> gh belly button tho
> 
> looking tight mate


 Thought it was a Rice Krispie


----------



## FelonE1

Heavyassweights said:


> gh belly button tho
> 
> looking tight mate


 Never used gh lol

Cheers bro


----------



## Heavyassweights

Plate said:


> Thought it was a Rice Krispie


 sick plate


----------



## Plate

Heavyassweights said:


> sick plate


 i never said I would eat it!

although I would for you @FelonE


----------



## Heavyassweights

Plate said:


> i never said I would eat it!
> 
> although I would for you @FelonE


 pwo id splash skimmed all over it and eat it with no hands


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Took this morning, still losing weight despite calories increasing, time to up a little more I think. :thumbup1:


 we have a similar build except im taller and bigger and look like i lift

half joke

looking sick bro


----------



## Plate

Heavyassweights said:


> pwo id splash skimmed all over it and eat it with no hands


 Thats sick!

has to be full fat


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Kristina post up a recent pic

only because i cant get on your insta, fb or personal site also my night visions goggles are getting fixed


----------



## banzi

Heavyassweights said:


> @Kristina post up a recent pic
> 
> only because i cant get on your insta, fb or personal site also my night visions goggles are getting fixed


 is she charging for her insta now?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> is she charging for her insta now?


 Not if u already have the necklace ....


----------



## anaboliclove

5-6 weeks into my first attempt at a cut 6Ibs down and stalled, I'm not to fussed about cutting cals anymore. First pic about 7 weeks ago, the others last week


----------



## anaboliclove

iamyou said:


> Bulking
> 
> View attachment 133059
> 
> 
> View attachment 133060


 That back mate!

beast


----------



## Plate

End of week 5 with no gear, feel ok too had a few down moments here and there but other than that been ok, still debating on cutting or bulking when I start my next cycle, leaning towards a cut would really like to get single didget bf tbh would also like more mass tho lol no idea!


----------



## Heavyassweights

anaboliclove said:


> 5-6 weeks into my first attempt at a cut 6Ibs down and stalled, I'm not to fussed about cutting cals anymore. First pic about 7 weeks ago, the others last week
> 
> View attachment 133438
> 
> 
> View attachment 133439
> 
> 
> View attachment 133440


 Good base mate, just think where you will in another 6months with a years lifting under ur belt. X


----------



## anaboliclove

Heavyassweights said:


> Good base mate, just think where you will in another 6months with a years lifting under ur belt. X


 W^nker :cursing:

:crying: lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

anaboliclove said:


> W^nker :cursing:
> 
> :crying: lol


 ha just kidding mate. U look good, bitches love size. Fact


----------



## Ares

Plate said:


> End of week 5 with no gear, feel ok too had a few down moments here and there but other than that been ok, still debating on cutting or bulking when I start my next cycle, leaning towards a cut would really like to get single didget bf tbh would also like more mass tho lol no idea!
> 
> View attachment 133441


 Cut that s**t up brother!


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Doing well pal my advice harsh cut see what you need to work on and hit that on your rebound


 Sounds good mate will Cut first then cheers



Ares said:


> Cut that s**t up brother!


 Get shredded breh sick cvnt m8

so when you starting ur cycle? You have been on here far too long to not have collected everything ready :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

96Kg this morning

Its the Anabolic ice cream

View attachment DSC_0146.JPG


----------



## Yes

Frandeman said:


> 96Kg this morning
> 
> Its the Anabolic ice cream
> 
> View attachment 133463


 Nice underwear


----------



## Frandeman

Yes said:


> Nice underwear


 Capitan America of course :thumb


----------



## swole troll

118kg morning weight










ridiculous bloat (and fat) that not even my beard can cover any more and the last photo ill be posting ITT until i next cut, all you shredded sick kents showing me up big time but ive definitely accrued decent amount of lean body mass during this bulk even if by no means am i remotely lean any more


----------



## Captain Beefheart

Am ab check


----------



## troponin




----------



## Styra

Hello guys, i was lifting but i give it up,so im starting again. this is my actual photo,somebody can tell me how much bodyfat i have ?  (sorry for my english,im from from foreign country)


----------



## 19072

anaboliclove said:


> 5-6 weeks into my first attempt at a cut 6Ibs down and stalled, I'm not to fussed about cutting cals anymore. First pic about 7 weeks ago, the others last week


 Looking solid lad :thumb


----------



## anaboliclove

herc said:


> Looking solid lad :thumb


 Cheers herc mate


----------



## Frandeman

Styra said:


> Hello guys, i was lifting but i give it up,so im starting again. this is my actual photo,somebody can tell me how much bodyfat i have ?  (sorry for my english,im from from foreign country)
> 
> View attachment 133488


 At least 18%

Get back in the gym mate :thumb


----------



## Styra

Frandeman said:


> At least 18%
> 
> Get back in the gym mate :thumb


 Thanks for answer  ye i will lift a Lot now but i will start cutting after 2-3 months


----------



## 31205

anaboliclove said:


> 5-6 weeks into my first attempt at a cut 6Ibs down and stalled, I'm not to fussed about cutting cals anymore. First pic about 7 weeks ago, the others last week
> 
> View attachment 133438
> 
> 
> View attachment 133439
> 
> 
> View attachment 133440


 Some chest you got mate.


----------



## Big_D

Cutting progress using orbis oils mast p doing the job hardening up nicely


----------



## BoomTime

Captain Beefheart said:


> Am ab check
> 
> View attachment 133465


 what sort of diet do you follow, you look dry as feck, fair play

what meds are you running?


----------



## BoomTime

legs after 45 mins cardio and on dnp = flat


----------



## Dieseldave

BoomTime said:


> legs after 45 mins cardio and on dnp = flat


 Deep cuts there mate and getting deeper :thumb


----------



## BoomTime

Dieseldave said:


> Deep cuts there mate and getting deeper :thumb


 Thanks mate


----------



## arcticfox

BoomTime said:


> legs after 45 mins cardio and on dnp = flat


 Filtered


----------



## BoomTime

arcticfox said:


> Filtered


 Congratulations, do you want a medal?

Is it not the purpose of Instagram!

Are you the only person to realise this do you think?

Its clearly filtered to make it like a bit tidier and sharper. Half of the images on the internet and on here are filtered, are you suggesting I have s**t legs and its the filters that make them look impressive lol!


----------



## arcticfox

BoomTime said:


> Congratulations, do you want a medal?
> 
> Is it not the purpose of Instagram!
> 
> Are you the only person to realise this do you think?
> 
> Its clearly filtered to make it like a bit tidier and sharper. Half of the images on the internet and on here are filtered, are you suggesting I have s**t legs and its the filters that make them look impressive lol!


 Calm down, Sounds like i hit a nerve lol.

Have i said any of the above, NOPE

Have a brew ffs, Your legs are great BUT no need to filter the images IMHO as your legs are good to start with.


----------



## BoomTime

arcticfox said:


> Calm down, Sounds like i hit a nerve lol.
> 
> Have i said any of the above, NOPE
> 
> Have a brew ffs, Your legs are great BUT no need to filter the images IMHO as your legs are good to start with.


 Taken the wrong way then mate, I was bantering.

There is a compliment in there somewhere so I'll take that haha!


----------



## arcticfox

BoomTime said:


> Taken the wrong way then mate, I was bantering.
> 
> There is a compliment in there somewhere so I'll take that haha!


 TBH don't think i have spoken with you on here so don't get your mannerisms so if it was banter all gravy.

Like i said you have good wheels mate, I just don't think you need to filter as that's for the silly women on there.


----------



## BoomTime

arcticfox said:


> TBH don't think i have spoken with you on here so don't get your mannerisms so if it was banter all gravy.
> 
> Like i said you have good wheels mate, I just don't think you need to filter as that's for the silly women on there.


 No dramas.

Oh I do love a good filter though to be honest, not so much for on here but for the social media frenzy that is IG and FB, I then just copy the photos over as they are uploaded to them both automatically.

Everyone does it mate, its got to be a fair race hahah


----------



## Dark sim

BoomTime said:


> No dramas.
> 
> Oh I do love a good filter though to be honest, not so much for on here but for the social media frenzy that is IG and FB, I then just copy the photos over as they are uploaded to them both automatically.
> 
> Everyone does it mate, its got to be a fair race hahah


 Take the filter off and you are at least 20% bf lol


----------



## BoomTime

Dark sim said:


> Take the filter off and you are at least 20% bf lol


 19.5% don't be so horrible!!


----------



## Dark sim

BoomTime said:


> 19.5% don't be so horrible!!


 Send me some muffins you fat bastard haha


----------



## BoomTime

Dark sim said:


> Send me some muffins you fat bastard haha


 HAHAH, I'm not sure they will maintain there deliciousness when in the post for a day. I will actually special delivery you some of the banana and chocolate chip ones though mate, no problem.


----------



## Dark sim

BoomTime said:


> HAHAH, I'm not sure they will maintain there deliciousness when in the post for a day. I will actually special delivery you some of the banana and chocolate chip ones though mate, no problem.


 haha they looked so good


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Pic from other day. Currently 18st 6lbs


----------



## arcticfox

Ryhardcastle said:


> Pic from other day. Currently 18st 6lbs


 Beast


----------



## Jandir

Captain Beefheart said:


> Am ab check
> 
> View attachment 133465


 fat cvnt


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Skye666

BoomTime said:


> No dramas.
> 
> Oh I do love a good filter though to be honest, not so much for on here but for the social media frenzy that is IG and FB, I then just copy the photos over as they are uploaded to them both automatically.
> 
> Everyone does it mate, its got to be a fair race hahah


 Right...I'm gona start filtering mine, that's it now....I reckon my legs look like urs with a filter. :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

Ryhardcastle said:


> Pic from other day. Currently 18st 6lbs


 I quite like this.


----------



## Devil

Captain Beefheart said:


> Am ab check
> 
> View attachment 133465


 Fvck mate, looking great.

Height and weight? End of year goals there.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Skye666 said:


> I quite like this.


 Goood. I aim to please haha


----------



## Skye666

Ryhardcastle said:


> Goood. I aim to please haha


 Nice...I'm gay btw don't mind me ...I perv all the guys in here :thumb


----------



## Captain Beefheart

Jandir said:


> fat cvnt


 In fine form aren't you Jan?

Missed you too bud.


----------



## Jandir

Captain Beefheart said:


> In fine form aren't you Jan?
> 
> Missed you too bud.


 haha honestly mate I wasn't 100% it was you. had to test the water. Ill know not to hold back now 

if that's the only picture you've posted on here.. then 99% of the 'serious' trainers in here are about to consider giving up completely :lol: I logged on here to build some self esteem ffs


----------



## Captain Beefheart

Jandir said:


> Jandir said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha honestly mate I wasn't 100% it was you. had to test the water. Ill know not to hold back now
> 
> if that's the only picture you've posted on here.. then 99% of the 'serious' trainers in here are about to consider giving up completely :lol: I logged to build some self esteem ffs
Click to expand...

 Let me guess you're one of the "big guys" around here :lol:

Nah I barely post on here,mostly read, forgot my old account so my missus set it up hence the ridiculous screen name, she uses it more than I do!


----------



## Plate

Jandir said:


> I logged on here to build some self esteem ffs


 I would try mumsnet if I was you pal


----------



## AestheticManlet

Few weeks into my cruise now upped cals from start of this week by another 500, hoping to start seeing the scales move a little.


----------



## SwAn1

It's been 2 days Ross what you playing at :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

SwAn1 said:


> It's been 2 days Ross what you playing at :thumb


 I get bored in the gym. :whistling:


----------



## Jandir

Captain Beefheart said:


> Let me guess you're one of the "big guys" around here :lol:
> 
> Nah I barely post on here,mostly read, forgot my old account so my missus set it up hence the ridiculous screen name, she uses it more than I do!


 na I only signed up to read jamesL journal lol


----------



## Gary29

Ross1991 said:


> Few weeks into my cruise now upped cals from start of this week by another 500, hoping to start seeing the scales move a little.


 Glad it's not just me that wears my glasses when training, doesn't feel right without them for some reason? Looking huge mate, fair play.


----------



## anaboliclove

Big_D said:


> Cutting progress using orbis oils mast p doing the job hardening up nicely
> 
> View attachment 133515


 I'm hopeful picking some orbis tren e up today, it seemed to disappear for a few years after there being loads of it about! So do you still rate it then mate?


----------



## Jordan08

Ryhardcastle said:


> Pic from other day. Currently 18st 6lbs


 Whats your shoulder routine mate?.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Gary29 said:


> Glad it's not just me that wears my glasses when training, doesn't feel right without them for some reason? Looking huge mate, fair play.


 Haha yeah mate. Sometime train with contacts if I'm going out somewhere after but all the sweat that gets in my eyes doesn't help at all.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Whats your shoulder routine mate?.


 He has a journal on here. Well worth following.


----------



## Beefcake91

....&


----------



## Big_D

anaboliclove said:


> I'm hopeful picking some orbis tren e up today, it seemed to disappear for a few years after there being loads of it about! So do you still rate it then mate?


 Yeah I'm liking it at the moment I know guys running the tren ace and getting the tell tale sides from the tren! This is my first cycle with orbis will try some other oils to get a more of an idea not seen any bunk lab reports! U heard anything about orbis orals was gonna try some winni


----------



## anaboliclove

Big_D said:


> Yeah I'm liking it at the moment I know guys running the tren ace and getting the tell tale sides from the tren! This is my first cycle with orbis will try some other oils to get a more of an idea not seen any bunk lab reports! U heard anything about orbis orals was gonna try some winni


 I was talking to a guy on here the other day and he was saying the orals he's used recently have been potent. He said Tbol and something else can't remember what, were really good


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Whats your shoulder routine mate?.


 I post my workouts in my journal buddy if you ever want to have a look.

Last shoulder / triceps session was something like:

High incline smith press - 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Flat close grip smith press - 2 sets of 6-8 reps, 1 deadstop set stopping the bar on the pins at the bottom of the move for 6-8 reps
Seated dumbbell side laterals - 3 sets of 8-10 reps
EZ bar upright row - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Overhead tricep extensions - 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps on the first set
Tricep pushdowns - starting close to the cable and setting out each set to work the strength curve, triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps first set
Bent over dumbbell rear delts - 2 setf of 8-10 reps
Face pull - on the cable machine with rope, 2 sets of 12-15 reps
Prone rear delts superset with front plate raise fro front delts- 1 set of 10-12 reps


----------



## 19072

Left Before March 88kg - Right After July 79kg

View attachment 133619


----------



## Big_D

herc said:


> Left Before March 88kg - Right After July 79kg
> 
> View attachment 133619


 U look a lot bigger at 79kg good work pal


----------



## Frandeman

herc said:


> Left Before March 88kg - Right After July 79kg
> 
> View attachment 133619


 Much better leaner :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Great quads mate


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## 19072

Frandeman said:


> Much better leaner :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Great quads mate


 Cheers buddy - much appreciated. If I'm honest I like the chunky version of me. I have 2kg to lose for Themis fight then I am going to bulk up


----------



## 19072

Big_D said:


> U look a lot bigger at 79kg good work pal


 Cheers pal - unfortunately the tshirt sizes tell another story lol


----------



## A1243R

Cutting at the moment.... Not sure of weight tbh. Don't monitor it... Going by the mirror!


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## vetran

come on guys give me credit i am 55 and still plodding on :thumb


----------



## Abc987

vetran said:


> come on guys give me credit i am 55 and still plodding on :thumb
> 
> View attachment 133770
> 
> 
> View attachment 133772


 your tats are worse than @FelonE lol

any more shockers under that vest?


----------



## vetran

Abc987 said:


> your tats are worse than @FelonE lol
> 
> *any more shockers *under that vest?


 fckin loads but i aint clogging this thread up with any more lol

View attachment 133777


----------



## anaboliclove

herc said:


> Left Before March 88kg - Right After July 79kg
> 
> View attachment 133619


 Awesome mate!! Them quads man


----------



## anaboliclove

Abc987 said:


> your tats are worse than @FelonE lol
> 
> any more shockers under that vest?


 Haha love the bulldog very 90s @vetran


----------



## vetran

anaboliclove said:


> *Haha love the bulldog very 90s *@vetran
> 
> View attachment 133778


 proper tattoo mate. far better than this poncy sleeve sh*t :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> View attachment 133768


 Looking pissed off in that pic mate  ripped though


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> Looking pissed off in that pic mate  ripped though


 Lol wasn't p1ssed off mate....that's jy come to bed look haha.

Cheers bro 80mcg clen ftw lol


----------



## 19072

anaboliclove said:


> Awesome mate!! Them quads man


 Cheers pal - feeling so flat this week though due to the low carb levels. Got 4wks til my fight and only 1.5kg to lose 

then I will bulk up after a lil break away from it for a while to shower the head and spend much needed family time


----------



## UlsterRugby

herc said:


> Cheers pal - feeling so flat this week though due to the low carb levels. Got 4wks til my fight and only 1.5kg to lose
> 
> then I will bulk up after a lil break away from it for a while to shower the head and spend much needed family time


 Where is the fight mate?


----------



## 19072

UlsterRugby said:


> Where is the fight mate?


 The ramada lad.


----------



## UlsterRugby

herc said:


> The ramada lad.


 Might have to get down see you put a s**t in! When is it you fighting at 77kg?


----------



## 19072

UlsterRugby said:


> Might have to get down see you put a s**t in! When is it you fighting at 77kg?


 Currently sitting at 78.8kg and fighting in 4weeks at 77kg so plenty time to lose 2kg max


----------



## Roidrage90

View attachment 133805


----------



## Gary29

f**ks sake, some right units on here!!


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Skye666

I started a 12 week diet today just for a test run really ..as I want to compete again next Year. I'm trying some var 10mg a day ... I'm not looking for ripped I prefer the more athletic look and I'm usually fitness categories so I'm interested to see what difference it makes to what I managed before...particularly on legs. iv been trying to eat more the past 7 months I find it so hard...but I gained 10lb ( alright alright for me that's s**t loads!) ...now I feel abit ..fat....I don't like how it feels round the hips, legs and lower abs...what friggin abs! Cry. This is me today


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> At least you know the hard road ahead so make sure you kill it too get the most outta your var be interesting to see the difference it makes too you as I'm assuming this is your first cycle ? Best of luck


 Thanks...yes iv dieted before but legs are stubborn and metabolism is on it's ass ...age most likely, it takes a while for things to kick in so will be interesting to see if it does anything in that respect,.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> It will just stay positive and kick ass what lab did you go with out of interest


 Rhoms rohm however u spell it


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Second one lol hope they're as good as they used to be are you doing a log or just gonna update in her now n again ?


 Il just pop in and out of here ...a log?? Can u imagine ...lol no


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha no comment I don't want points :lol:


 Go on u started now...waits


----------



## anaboliclove

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 133805
> 
> 
> View attachment 133806
> 
> 
> View attachment 133807


 I was expecting some skinny teenage lad reading your username lol. Beast mate! You look awesome.


----------



## SwAn1

FelonE said:


> Lol wasn't p1ssed off mate....that's jy come to bed look haha.
> 
> Cheers bro 80mcg clen ftw lol


 Been about a year since I last came on here and you've trebled in size fair play what you been running


----------



## 25434

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, some right units on here!!


 Very true. Inspiring I think.


----------



## 25434

SwAn1 said:


> Been about a year since I last came on here and you've trebled in size fair play what you been running


 Well, he does eat a lorra biscuits! Easily trebled his uptake recently... :whistling:


----------



## SwAn1

Flubs said:


> Well, he does eat a lorra biscuits! Easily trebled his uptake recently... :whistling:


 I remember you well from the MT days


----------



## Heavyassweights

thinking of posting a pic but then @Skye666 will no I'm not black.

decisions


----------



## superpube

Heavyassweights said:


> thinking of posting a pic but then @Skye666 will no I'm not black.
> 
> decisions


 Black up

Minstrel style


----------



## 31205

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 133805
> 
> 
> View attachment 133806
> 
> 
> View attachment 133807


 fu**ing mammoth!!!


----------



## ripped45

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 133805
> 
> 
> View attachment 133806
> 
> 
> View attachment 133807


 great physique, thick well done


----------



## ripped45




----------



## 31205

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 133837
> 
> 
> View attachment 133838


 Pretty much the only person who's name matches their pics. fu**ing hell fire!!!


----------



## FelonE1

SwAn1 said:


> Been about a year since I last came on here and you've trebled in size fair play what you been running


 Just finished a ttm cut mate and an on 150 test and 80mcg clen atm


----------



## SwAn1

FelonE said:


> Just finished a ttm cut mate and an on 150 test and 80mcg clen atm


 That it? You look like you've added loads of mass. Clearly you've cut but did you not bulk a bit first with some high doses. You must have awesome genetics. As well as good diet dedication. Fair play


----------



## SwAn1

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 133837
> 
> 
> View attachment 133838


 Yeah jealousy is a bad thing but yeah I hate you hahaha

stats if you wouldn't mind. Height, weight. Measurements (no ****) if you know them. It always interest me as after all body building is an illusion.


----------



## MjSingh92

fuarkkkkkkkkkkkk some crazy physiques out heree!!


----------



## FelonE1

SwAn1 said:


> That it? You look like you've added loads of mass. Clearly you've cut but did you not bulk a bit first with some high doses. You must have awesome genetics. As well as good diet dedication. Fair play


 Nah did a bulk but not high doses. Just an illusion cos I'm lean mate. Only weigh 203lbs

Yeah I'd say my genetics are ok lol leaning out on 3800 cals atm


----------



## ripped45

sen said:


> Pretty much the only person who's name matches their pics. fu**ing hell fire!!!


 thanks Sen, you're a beast as well, good striations


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> thinking of posting a pic but then @Skye666 will no I'm not black.
> 
> decisions


 I won't be looking at ur colour go ahead


----------



## Jandir

vetran said:


> fckin loads but i aint clogging this thread up with any more lol
> 
> View attachment 133777


 looks like a bee that's sting you, tried to fly away & ripped its arse out


----------



## Jandir

vetran said:


> fckin loads but i aint clogging this thread up with any more lol
> 
> View attachment 133777


 looks like a bee that's sting you, tried to fly away & ripped its arse out


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jandir said:


> looks like a guy that's fuccked you, tried to run away & ripped your arse out


 and you have just described @vetran's ideal night out


----------



## Dieseldave

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 133837
> 
> 
> View attachment 133838


 Holy sh1t mate that's incredible! How do u feel? Being that lean looks painful.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

One can tell its summer as the quality of pictures has risen a notch or 5!! Haha.


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> One can tell its summer as the quality of pictures has risen a notch or 5!! Haha.


 No bloody sun though mate lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> No bloody sun though mate lol


 No sun here either but that doesn't mean I'm not sweating buckets.


----------



## superpube

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 133837
> 
> 
> View attachment 133838


 Do you even body fat?


----------



## 19072

View attachment 133854
View attachment 133852


Still dropping weight  1kg to go!!


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> No sun here either but that doesn't mean I'm not sweating buckets.


 I'm constantly sweating mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> I'm constantly sweating mate


 You can come out of the hedge now. :lol:


----------



## Abc987

herc said:


> View attachment 133854
> 
> View attachment 133852
> 
> 
> Still dropping weight  1kg to go!!


 How long after weigh in is your fight?

Looking great BTW.


----------



## 19072

Abc987 said:


> How long after weigh in is your fight?
> 
> Looking great BTW.


 The following day buddy - weigh inn on sat 12pm fight on sun around 6pm

I have cut down to 77kg before and lost 7kg in one night in the sauna and basically fasting for 24hrs to make 70kg but I'm not doing that again.

Moved up to 77kg fight weight now - can't risk those drastic weight cuts now I've a family now


----------



## Abc987

Yeah f**k doing that. Your in great nick mate look a lot better than you did at end of bulk.

7kg is a big difference. They hit a lot harder lol

Seen your videos before though and you look s**t hot. Your undefeated record says it all anyway.

How you getting on with the gh, think it's helping?


----------



## 19072

Abc987 said:


> Yeah f**k doing that. Your in great nick mate look a lot better than you did at end of bulk.
> 
> 7kg is a big difference. They hit a lot harder lol
> 
> Seen your videos before though and you look s**t hot. Your undefeated record says it all anyway.
> 
> How you getting on with the gh, think it's helping?


 Cheers buddy - movin up a weight class is a big step as they are taller with longer reach and more power than lightweights

yes 6-0 record with two titles

GH is going well I take 4iu ED now. Can defo say it's helped with injury prevention and fatloss


----------



## Abc987

herc said:


> Cheers buddy - movin up a weight class is a big step as they are taller with longer reach and more power than lightweights
> 
> yes 6-0 record with two titles
> 
> GH is going well I take 4iu ED now. Can defo say it's helped with injury prevention and fatloss


 Good luck anyway mate. Sure you'll smash it. Make sure you get a video up;-)


----------



## Frandeman

Tren hard and Test the limits :thumb

View attachment 133866


----------



## ripped45

Dieseldave said:


> Holy sh1t mate that's incredible! How do u feel? Being that lean looks painful.


 feel great love being this lean


----------



## Dieseldave

7 weeks out of first comp


----------



## Sebbek

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 133805
> 
> 
> View attachment 133806
> 
> 
> View attachment 133807


 Those calfs needs improvement and you golden

How your back looks like?

well done

best


----------



## FelonE1

Getting the hang of the lat spread at last


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> Getting the hang of the lat spread at last
> 
> View attachment 134208


 Looking good bro.


----------



## babyarm

Frandeman said:


> Tren hard and Test the limits :thumb
> 
> View attachment 133866


 :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Thanks mate


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate


 Lat spread It's the most awkward position to get isn't it?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Skye666 said:


> Lat spread It's the most awkward position to get isn't it?


 Only if you've no lats. :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> View attachment 134246





herc said:


> View attachment 133854
> 
> View attachment 133852
> 
> 
> Still dropping weight  1kg to go!!


 looking good fellas.

There's some cracking additions to the thread with some ridiculously low BF% :thumbup1: .... awesome work fellas.


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> Only if you've no lats. :tongue:


 Oh...so u struggle too :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Oh...so u struggle too :whistling:


 Seen your reply looked in hoping for feet pics put now disappointed. :icon_frown:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took during today's push workout, weights finally starting to go up, itching to get back on cycle though :icon_frown:


----------



## ripped45

Ross1991 said:


> Took during today's push workout, weights finally starting to go up, itching to get back on cycle though :icon_frown:
> 
> View attachment 134251


 looking good man


----------



## boutye911

Ross1991 said:


> Took during today's push workout, weights finally starting to go up, itching to get back on cycle though :icon_frown:
> 
> View attachment 134251


 Your doing well fella. Looking good. (No ****)


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> Lat spread It's the most awkward position to get isn't it?


 Yeah definitely


----------



## noongains

Ross1991 said:


> Took during today's push workout, weights finally starting to go up, itching to get back on cycle though :icon_frown:


 Looking nice! Any full body shots (only internet ****)


----------



## AestheticManlet

noongains said:


> Looking nice! Any full body shots (only internet ****)


 Will at some points, feel legs are lacking a bit :whistling: . I do hate cruising though feels like back pedaling, but not much longer to go.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Seen your reply looked in hoping for feet pics put now disappointed. :icon_frown:


 Lol oh yes....here's a quickie just for u...


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh yes....here's a quickie just for u...
> 
> View attachment 134260


 Oo are they really yours?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I can never understand the foot fetish thing but hey each to their own...... :crazy:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Natty Steve'o said:


> I can never understand the foot fetish thing but hey each to their own...... :crazy:


 Everyone has something, what's yours Mr Natty?


----------



## Skye666

End of 2nd week on 10mg of anavar...I can see a tiny bit of difference but still early days....I'm trying to keep my diet exactly like it was when I competed so I can compare the end result. I'm not doing any cardio yet I generally do a fair bit of cardio when I train so it dosnt respond unless I lay off for a few weeks. I'm having weird sensation in my nunu but it' hasn't grown into a penis....phew this pic was yesterday ...it's tightening a little.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ross1991 said:


> Everyone has something, what's yours Mr Natty?


 Nice natural bush....boobs n ares

I like a well kept lady garden 

I always thought this was the norm ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ross1991 said:


> Everyone has something, what's yours Mr Natty?


 Nice natural bush, boobs n ares.

I do like a well kept lady garden.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Oo are they really yours?


 Yes I took it this morning whilst eating breakfast!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Yes I took it this morning whilst eating breakfast!


 Much appreciated going in the wank bank for sure :thumbup1: .



Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice natural bush....boobs n ares
> 
> I like a well kept lady garden
> 
> I always thought this was the norm ...


 Yeah they go without saying for most, but something must get you going other than the norm. Although then again you haven't been corrupt by aas  .


----------



## 19072

Ross1991 said:


> Much appreciated going in the wank bank for sure :thumbup1: .
> 
> Yeah they go without saying for most, but something must get you going other than the norm. Although then again you haven't been corrupt by aas  .


 For me its ass & thighs on a woman. 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBHpSmZjB5EP%2F


----------



## AestheticManlet

herc said:


> For me its ass & thighs on a woman.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBHpSmZjB5EP%2F


 Liking the arse, thights a bit OTT for me


----------



## 19072

Ross1991 said:


> Liking the arse, thights a bit OTT for me


  Get the fuk outta here!! lol


----------



## Sphinkter

Skye666 said:


> End of 2nd week on 10mg of anavar...I can see a tiny bit of difference but still early days....I'm trying to keep my diet exactly like it was when I competed so I can compare the end result. I'm not doing any cardio yet I generally do a fair bit of cardio when I train so it dosnt respond unless I lay off for a few weeks. I'm having weird sensation in my nunu but it' hasn't grown into a penis....phew this pic was yesterday ...*it's tightening a little. *
> 
> View attachment 134263


 Still talking about the nunu? :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

Sphinkter said:


> Still talking about the nunu? :confused1:


 No...I'm talking about what I'm feeling from the anavar.


----------



## MickeyE

2 weeks into 3 week holiday. Abs still holding up ( a little bit!)


----------



## 19072

Lightest I have been in a long time!! 2weeks to go - bang on weight for my fight so just to maintain (which strangely I find harder to do lol)


----------



## superpube

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice natural bush, boobs n ares.
> 
> I do like a well kept lady garden.


 @Ares you're in


----------



## Hunter777

Couple of years work. Started at around 85kg, sat at 80kg now.


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh yes....here's a quickie just for u...
> 
> View attachment 134260


 Hipo feet


----------



## AestheticManlet

Frandeman said:


> Hipo feet


 Shhh. They're lovely. @Skye666 I think pics should be a regular thing, even monthly would suffice. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Shhh. They're lovely. @Skye666 I think pics should be a regular thing, even monthly would suffice. :whistling:


 I have him on ignore ...but I don't mind if I cared what ppl thought I wouldn't put pics up ...I might do 2 feet tomoz just to piss him off :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> I have him on ignore ...but I don't mind if I cared what ppl thought I wouldn't put pics up ...*I might do 2 feet tomoz* just to piss him off :thumb


 Oh yes please.


----------



## QuadFather94

Leg pic


----------



## Will2309

NMDix said:


> Leg pic
> 
> View attachment 134315


 Nice teardrop. Working on mine as we speak.


----------



## Jordan08

pooledaniel said:


> View attachment 133258
> View attachment 133259
> 
> 
> This am. Definitely need to bring up my legs... and learn how to tense them haha. Find it pretty hard to add much size to them.
> 
> (Natty)


 Nice mate


----------



## Jordan08

Back to gym after one month if break from training and diet.


----------



## Will2309

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Back to gym after one month if break from training and diet.
> 
> View attachment 134319


 I hate you, I don't even look that good and I have been busting my balls in the gym lately.


----------



## 31205

Will2309 said:


> Nice teardrop. Working on mine as we speak.


 You train and use the forum at the same time???


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> For me its ass & thighs on a woman.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBHpSmZjB5EP%2F


 I don't know who she is but I love her and I'm going to leave the wife for her


----------



## 19072

No gym, no pump , low carbs

View attachment 134320


----------



## Jordan08

Will2309 said:


> I hate you, I don't even look that good and I have been busting my balls in the gym *lately*.


 Keep doing it constantly


----------



## Will2309

sen said:


> You train and use the forum at the same time???


 Got to look at something in between sets when the gym is empty.


----------



## Jordan08

herc said:


> No gym, no pump , low carbs
> 
> View attachment 134320
> Amazing wheels mate


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> View attachment 134348


 Some nice separation going on in that chest and delts mate.


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> Some nice separation going on in that chest and delts mate.


 Cheers mate


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> View attachment 134348


 Gotta be your best condition to date.


----------



## Jordan08

FelonE said:


> View attachment 134348


 Agree with @sen here. Your best condition till date. Looking great.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Gotta be your best condition to date.


 Definitely mate. Staying in this condition now tol I cut for Bodypower in May


----------



## FelonE1

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Agree with @sen here. Your best condition till date. Looking great.


 Thanks brother


----------



## GPRIM

FelonE said:


> View attachment 134348


 Nice work. What's your current weight?


----------



## FelonE1

GPRIM said:


> Nice work. What's your current weight?


 Cheers mate. About 14 stone


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> What are we training in Kent then? I take it you do body part splits...


 Well I was going to put myself in ur capable hands.. :thumb we have the whole weekend so we can fit a few sessions in.


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Well I was going to put myself in ur capable hands..[IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG] we have the whole weekend so we can fit a few sessions in.


 Why what's going on? We meeting up yeh?

You can shake my pissy hand for the first time


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Why what's going on? We meeting up yeh?
> 
> You can shake my pissy hand for the first time


 Me and miss m are but ur welcome if u come to kent ....on 3 conditions...we are allowed to make u work so hard in the gym u vomit...u get the first 2 rounds on the night out....and u behave urself


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Me and miss m are but ur welcome if u come to kent ....on 3 conditions...we are allowed to make u work so hard in the gym u vomit...u get the first 2 rounds on the night out....and u behave urself [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 not realy a night out if you behave urself

its in Kent so it's bound to be sh1t

and I would save throwing up for the end of the night

hows that?


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> You're forgetting I'll be there to let Skye's hair down [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> And I think she meant just you to behave yourself!


 Dunno think you will have ur work cut out with her tbh 

well that's nice I'm always on my best behaviour!


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> not realy a night out if you behave urself
> 
> its in Kent so it's bound to be sh1t
> 
> and I would save throwing up for the end of the night
> 
> hows that?


 No....I said YOU have to behave not us. Don't come then YOUR loss misery.


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Dunno think you will have ur work cut out with her tbh
> 
> well that's nice I'm always on my best behaviour!


 U see this where u have me all wrong plate lad....I'm easy when it's women just difficult with men


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> No....I said YOU have to behave not us. Don't come then YOUR loss misery.


 Kent is a trek anyway, and i reckon it's ur loss lol



Skye666 said:


> U see this where u have me all wrong plate lad....I'm easy when it's women just difficult with men [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 I got that vibe from you, you seem more woman orientated


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Kent is a trek anyway, and i reckon it's ur loss lol
> 
> I got that vibe from you, you seem more woman orientated


 Well having read stuff on here for,3 years it's clear male species have not yet found those important spots, sooooooo

kents a trek? Where are u north?


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Well having read stuff on here for,3 years it's clear male species have not yet found those important spots, sooooooo
> 
> kents a trek? Where are u north?


 There are some confused young lads about but don't let that cloud ur judgment lol the most difficult are usually the most easiest to please ime

leeds way yeh


----------



## AestheticManlet

Back on cycle soon can't wait to ramp up the cals :thumb


----------



## Plate

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 134385
> 
> 
> Back on cycle soon can't wait to ramp up the cals :thumb


 You look brilliant mate good work!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Plate said:


> You look brilliant mate good work!


 Cheers weight has dropped a little since cycle which is inevitable I guess.

Been lean bulking weights moving up slowly now. Need to get back on maybe 5-6 weeks time.


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> There are some confused young lads about but don't let that cloud ur judgment lol the most difficult are usually the most easiest to please ime
> 
> leeds way yeh


 Well we are planning a Manchester meet up so we can always come find u in Leeds


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Well we are planning a Manchester meet up so we can always come find u in Leeds


 If you are going Manchester for @banzi I will meet you there, I miss him!


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> If you are going Manchester for @banzi I will meet you there, I miss him!


 Hmmm plates scared to be with the 2 ladies needs bonzo for back up....bonzo is already coming neither of us shake so it will just be 'a look'.


----------



## Vinny

6 months training, gone from 9st to 13st 10lbs.


----------



## DLTBB

VinnyFord said:


> 6 months training, gone from 9st to 13st 10lbs.
> 
> View attachment 134397


 Do you have any before pics? You seem to be holding a load of weight in the midsection right now compared to other areas.


----------



## Gary29

Skye666 said:


> Well we are planning a Manchester meet up so we can always come find u in Leeds


 What clique do you have to be in to get an invite to this then??


----------



## Vinny

DLTBB said:


> Do you have any before pics? You seem to be holding a load of weight in the midsection right now compared to other areas.


 I can't seem to find any atm, will have a look on the PC tonight (zbut I think it was a time when I was ashamed of taking pictures)

I've put a fair amount of mid section weight on but was focused on strength as I didn't have any.


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> Me and miss m are but ur welcome if u come to kent ....on 3 conditions...we are allowed to make u work so hard in the gym u vomit...u get the first 2 rounds on the night out....and u behave urself


 Judging by his baby faced pics, I don't think he's even old enough to drink.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> What clique do you have to be in to get an invite to this then??


 ATM clique


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm plates scared to be with the 2 ladies needs bonzo for back up....bonzo is already coming neither of us shake so it will just be 'a look'.


 Pfft scared lol high five?


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> Judging by his baby faced pics, I don't think he's even old enough to drink.


 Will bring my passport 

you coming? Wear ass less chaps ta pal


----------



## RUDESTEW

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 134385
> 
> 
> Back on cycle soon can't wait to ramp up the cals :thumb


 MATE you look fkin great id love to look like that but without the ginger hair .


----------



## AestheticManlet

RUDESTEW said:


> MATE you look fkin great id love to look like that but without the ginger hair .


 Fvck off lol it's blonde


----------



## Skye666

Gary29 said:


> What clique do you have to be in to get an invite to this then??


 Mine and u don't like me Gary ...


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Pfft scared lol high five?


 Come then


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Fvck off lol it's blonde


 Strawberry blonde Ross


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Cheers for the invite :angry:


 I thought u would prefer leeds to Manchester....it's abit rough for u surely...now ur a ninja


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I not been out in manc for a while and it was good last time out went round print works after the rugby World Cup and ended up on the piss with the Australian squad so was blinding wouldn't mind going back to see what else is about and now I'm a ninja it means I can negotiate it a lot better


 What else is about? Well bonzo has suggested canal street ..now I'm up for that of course but will have to see how miss M copes ...I'm sure she will be ok


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> Me either but I always find its the company you keep that makes it a good night and miss m will be fine il take good care of her :thumb


 Oh I see it's like that is it....well mamma might have to vet this situation more closely if ur linking up like that I mean I'm the wise one gotta make sure ur right for her and all that...don't wear too much aftershave it's a giveaway ur trying too hard.


----------



## Gary29

Skye666 said:


> Mine and u don't like me Gary ...


 I didn't think you'd be the type that fishes for compliments? I like everyone.........apart from vegmuscles,.


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I don't wear aftershave or hair products for them exact reasons but of course it be nice to meet you and bonzo I already met plate so let's have it


 U just wanna see if the rumours are true ..that I have a beard. :lol: plates not coming he's scared.


----------



## Skye666

Gary29 said:


> I didn't think you'd be the type that fishes for compliments? I like everyone.........apart from vegmuscles,.


 See now that wasn't fishing ...u must understand I'm old so compliments to me mean nothing infact give me one and I usually think u want something ...u don't like everyone that wouldn't be normal


----------



## Robbie

Mid bulk. 87kg ish at the moment


----------



## Gary29

Skye666 said:


> See now that wasn't fishing ...u must understand I'm old so* compliments to me mean nothing infact give me one and I usually think u want something* ...u don't like everyone that wouldn't be normal


 Heart breaking, srs.

Ok, I tolerate a lot of people, but I do like you.


----------



## Skye666

Gary29 said:


> Heart breaking, srs.
> 
> Ok, I tolerate a lot of people, but I do like you.


 So...are u Coming to the Manchester meet up and we discuss this further


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Heart breaking, srs.
> 
> Ok, I tolerate a lot of people, but I do like you.


 do you like me Gary?


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> Will bring my passport [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> you coming? Wear ass less chaps ta pal


 I'm game. The chaps are a definite if you're going to buy me a shandy/snowball.


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> I'm game. The chaps are a definite if you're going to buy me a shandy/snowball.


 You are so cheap

be careful down canal street with them on you might take incoming from a stray finger

most probably mine


----------



## Gary29

Heavyassweights said:


> do you like me Gary?


 I can't deny you're a sexy bastard but I think you'd break my heart with your jack the lad attitude, so for that reason, I'm out x


----------



## Gary29

Skye666 said:


> So...are u Coming to the Manchester meet up and we discuss this further


 When is it? I'm there.


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> So it started as going over to you for a weekend in Kent and now it's turned into a UKM meet up


 Lol no ....I couldn't cope with that!


----------



## Skye666

Gary29 said:


> When is it? I'm there.


 Goal,posts moved u can't now sorry


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> You are so cheap
> 
> be careful down canal street with them on you might take incoming from a stray finger
> 
> most probably mine


 You've just sold it to me there, fella.


----------



## Gary29

Skye666 said:


> Goal,posts moved u can't now sorry


 Tease, I thought you of all people on here would be the last to play these cruel mind games. Thought you were a straight shooter.


----------



## Skye666

Gary29 said:


> Tease, I thought you of all people on here would be the last to play these cruel mind games. Thought you were a straight shooter.


 I am


----------



## Cronus

s**t picture, all I can muster for time being till my camera arrives. Looking to start a journal soon leading up to my first comp.






View attachment 134472


----------



## 31205

Cronus said:


> s**t picture, all I can muster for time being till my camera arrives. Looking to start a journal soon leading up to my first comp.
> View attachment 134470
> View attachment 134472


 Just stand closer to the mirror mate. That helps.


----------



## Cronus

sen said:


> Just stand closer to the mirror mate. That helps.


 Yes but then you would be able to see my ugly mug lol. Still behind with times with my Iphone 4, Galaxy S7 on its way


----------



## 31205

Cronus said:


> Yes but then you would be able to see my ugly mug lol. Still behind with times with my Iphone 4, Galaxy S7 on its way


 That's the problem isn't it? Body can be improved, face can't! Ha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Cronus said:


> View attachment 134472


 I think you stretched this picture the wrong way!! Haha.


----------



## GPRIM

Current condition; 103.5kg cutting down to about 90-95kg if I can. Or until there is no fat left!!


----------



## husaberg

note! i don't train with my shirt off! it was just for the pic as gym was closing..can't find a front one but will when my girlfriend comes home theres some on her phone


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> View attachment 134481


 Yh my legs are coming on arnt they


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I've no idea as not seen one to compare with :lol:


 Sighhhhh well that went over ya head!


----------



## Frandeman

lean sex machine


----------



## UK2USA

Frandeman said:


> lean sex machine
> 
> View attachment 134511


 Look lean and mean bro, excellent!


----------



## FelonE1

Post workout posing practise. Most muscular and abs and quads


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> Post workout posing practise. Most muscular and abs and quads
> 
> View attachment 134513
> 
> 
> View attachment 134514


 Awesome bro.


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> Awesome bro.


 Thank you mate


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> Post workout posing practise. Most muscular and abs and quads
> 
> View attachment 134513
> 
> 
> View attachment 134514


 Oooooohhhh 'eck! Look at youuuuuu......


----------



## FelonE1

Flubs said:


> Oooooohhhh 'eck! Look at youuuuuu......


 Lick me Flubs......lick me all over lol


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> Lick me [Redacted]......lick me all over lol


 :lol:

View attachment 134517


----------



## FelonE1

Flubs said:


> :lol:
> 
> View attachment 134517


 Loool loves ya


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> Post workout posing practise. Most muscular and abs and quads
> 
> View attachment 134513
> 
> 
> View attachment 134514


 Still on the rich teas? :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

took during this mornings workout. Upping cals and scales still going down seems metabolism has gone crazy since last cut


----------



## Test-e

FelonE said:


> Post workout posing practise. Most muscular and abs and quads
> 
> View attachment 134513
> 
> 
> View attachment 134514


 Strides of progress there mate. Looking great, well done

But lose the cap!


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> Still on the rich teas? :thumb


 No mate. Diet on point everyday


----------



## FelonE1

Test-e said:


> Strides of progress there mate. Looking great, well done
> 
> But lose the cap!


 Thanks and no


----------



## Benjamin

Well I'm an embarrassment compared to the pics in here. But, f**k it. Chest gap and flared ribs of peace. Even the half-natty fitting room lighting couldn't save me. What would you guys guess at BF% 20%? Enjoying the strength gains atm.


----------



## 25434

FelonE said:


> Thanks and no


 I'm not sure why you didn't ask a Test-e to lick you too? I......I........confused... :whistling: :sneaky2:

:lol: ....just being naughty....snicker snicker...


----------



## Sebbek

Benjamin said:


> Well I'm an embarrassment compared to the pics in here. But, f**k it. Chest gap and flared ribs of peace. Even the half-natty fitting room lighting couldn't save me. What would you guys guess at BF% 20%? Enjoying the strength gains atm.
> 
> View attachment 134530


 You will get there no worries

20% bf is about right

best


----------



## Sebbek

Benjamin said:


> Well I'm an embarrassment compared to the pics in here. But, f**k it. Chest gap and flared ribs of peace. Even the half-natty fitting room lighting couldn't save me. What would you guys guess at BF% 20%? Enjoying the strength gains atm.
> 
> View attachment 134530


 Priorities your workouts

weak body parts at the beginning

gap in your chest might be genetic

no worries look this European champ


----------



## Benjamin

Sebbek said:


> Priorities your workouts
> 
> weak body parts at the beginning
> 
> gap in your chest might be genetic
> 
> no worries look this European champ
> 
> View attachment 134612


 Thanks mate, appreciated. Yeah for chest i only did flat BB bench and occasional flies for first year of training. And that was with s**t form so was hitting tris and front delts not chest. Have improved form this year so hits chest properly and added incline DB, weighted dips and occasional decline on the smith. Hitting it twice a week one heavy one volume. So just got to be patient and see it grow.


----------



## FelonE1

Posing still needs work. 9 weeks out


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> Posing still needs work. 9 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 134613


 Probably just the lighting but one side looks alot bigger than the other

Wanking arm?


----------



## 19072

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BJadaiFBfiq/

last few days before my fight and I am on weight!! Currently lost 11kg for this fight 

vascularity is really starting to show but I feel like I'm fading away - where have my big legs gone???


----------



## AestheticManlet

took a few days ago close up for once. Back on cycle soon feels like I've been cruising for ages


----------



## AestheticManlet

Bignath4607 said:


> Good shape dude well done


 Learned from last time, kept cals sensible during cruise and still reasonably lean. :thumb


----------



## AngryBuddha




----------



## FelonE1

8 weeks out


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> 8 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 134752


 For what?

U competing?

fu**ing Kill it mate :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> For what?
> 
> U competing?
> 
> fu**ing Kill it mate :thumb


 Yes mate on 23rd October.

Going for it


----------



## JayNo27

FelonE said:


> Yes mate on 23rd October.
> 
> Going for it


 What height/weight are you at, at the moment mate?


----------



## FelonE1

JayNo27 said:


> What height/weight are you at, at the moment mate?


 5ft 11 and 89kg mate


----------



## FelonE1

Not looking to just take part


----------



## Frandeman

Hot as hell today 

View attachment DSC_0561.JPG


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Hot as hell today
> 
> View attachment 134760


 Looking good brother


----------



## boutye911

FelonE said:


> Yes mate on 23rd October.
> 
> Going for it


 What class you entering mate? Looking impressive.


----------



## FelonE1

boutye911 said:


> What class you entering mate? Looking impressive.


 Thanks bro. Classic Bodybuilding


----------



## boutye911

FelonE said:


> Thanks bro. Classic Bodybuilding


 Good class. Hope you smash it. You are doing brilliant for 8 weeks out. Keep it up. :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

boutye911 said:


> Good class. Hope you smash it. You are doing brilliant for 8 weeks out. Keep it up. :thumb


 Only decided to compete a week ago lol looked like this anyway. Will go for it now though


----------



## Sphinkter

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 134696
> 
> 
> took a few days ago close up for once. Back on cycle soon feels like I've been cruising for ages


 Still looking full and lean as you were after your cut mate well done, you bulking after your cruise?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sphinkter said:


> Still looking full and lean as you were after your cut mate well done, you bulking after your cruise?


 Cheers. Going to try, tend not to gain much bf on cycle though, went wrong the last time after bulk I kept my calories the same during the cruise and I got fat.


----------



## CG88

So still fat as f**k compared to you guys on here, but progress since end Jan. First pic late Jan, second pic yesterday. 37lb difference


----------



## TITO

CG88 said:


> So still fat as f**k compared to you guys on here, but progress since end Jan. First pic late Jan, second pic yesterday. 37lb difference
> 
> View attachment 134766


 Awesome mate you must be well chuffed!!

how long difference between pics?


----------



## CG88

TITO said:


> Awesome mate you must be well chuffed!!
> 
> how long difference between pics?


 Thanks mate  First one was end of January, second one was taken yesterday. Still some way to go to be where I want tho lol

Just worked it out as 30 weeks. So lb a week in scale weight. Had 2 periods of 4 weeks within that 30 (so 8 total) where I bumped up to maintenance cals


----------



## TITO

CG88 said:


> Thanks mate  First one was end of January, second one was taken yesterday. Still some way to go to be where I want tho lol
> 
> Just worked it out as 30 weeks. So lb a week in scale weight. Had 2 periods of 4 weeks within that 30 (so 8 total) where I bumped up to maintenance cals


 Keep goin mate lookin great :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88

TITO said:


> Keep goin mate lookin great :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. My plan is to keep cutting hard until the end of November, then for the duration of December bump cals up to 2200ish, still below maintenance but not as drastic a cut. Then re-evaluate my goals and kick on again in Jan


----------



## tommolad

Back in the game after a 2 year lay off been back training about 4/5 months now diet spot on and growing fast natty at the min but once gains slow I'll probly get back on the dbol


----------



## 19072

delete


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Good luck mate.....Is it on sky?

lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate

herc said:


> View attachment 134779
> 
> 
> That is me on weight ready for war tonight guys. Weighed in at a very light 75kg!!
> 
> Pop over to my journal were I will post results tonight! Thanks for the support guys


 Good luck buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> Good luck mate.....Is it on sky?
> 
> lol :thumbup1:


 I wish..


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> I wish..


 Behave woman you make me jell...

I thought you liked more meat on the bone anyways.....[IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> Behave woman you make me jell...
> 
> I thought you liked more meat on the bone anyways.....[IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif[/IMG]


 Lol..I do...but he's just got the whole packing going on I mean package :thumb


----------



## Ajinkya

Captain lats said:


> Now that's interesting.


----------



## blade1989

Mini cut or continue bulking???


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I do...but he's just got the whole packing going on I mean package :thumb


 I never noticed, which is probably a good thing... ^_^


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> I never noticed, which is probably a good thing... ^_^


 Course u didn't like I don't notice boobs and bums....


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Course u didn't like I don't notice boobs and bums....


 Yip, it's just the way were programmed....unless batting for the other team...


----------



## Skye666

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yip, it's just the way were programmed....unless batting for the other team...


 True..nah..women are annoying :whistling:


----------



## 19072

delete


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> True..nah..women are annoying :whistling:


 I find them most interesting creatures.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

herc said:


> Pictures says it all... 7-0 was a tight fight
> 
> View attachment 134807


 Well Done mate.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

herc said:


> Pictures says it all... 7-0 was a tight fight
> 
> View attachment 134807


 Well Done mate.


----------



## UK2USA

herc said:


> Pictures says it all... 7-0 was a tight fight
> 
> View attachment 134807


 Brilliant mate, congrats!


----------



## 19072

Natty Steve'o said:


> Behave woman you make me jell...
> 
> I thought you liked more meat on the bone anyways.....[IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif[/IMG]





Skye666 said:


> Lol..I do...but he's just got the whole packing going on I mean package :thumb


 Lol :lol: don't worry 1 month I'll have more meat on me


----------



## Skye666

herc said:


> Lol :lol: don't worry 1 month I'll have more meat on me


 Haha ...hercy boy in my eyes u can do wrong :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

blade1989 said:


> Mini cut or continue bulking???
> 
> View attachment 134803
> 
> 
> View attachment 134804


 does your captor know you have access to the internet?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Heavyassweights said:


> does your captor know you have access to the internet?


 Dungeon lifestyle to go with his dungeon training.

#Hardcore4life#


----------



## Smitch

tommolad said:


> Back in the game after a 2 year lay off been back training about 4/5 months now diet spot on and growing fast natty at the min but once gains slow I'll probly get back on the dbol
> 
> View attachment 134768


 I'd work on those legs mate, literally straight up and down, no shape at all.


----------



## FelonE1

Calories cut by 200 today to 3800


----------



## 19072

Legs took bit of a battering sun night. Can see squats of the agenda for a while as knee is very tender now


----------



## Frandeman

herc said:


> Legs took bit of a battering sun night. Can see squats of the agenda for a while as knee is very tender now
> 
> View attachment 134826


 Imaging how is he lol

Well done mate :thumb


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> Dungeon lifestyle to go with his dungeon training.
> 
> #Hardcore4life#


 ???


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> ??? [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=eed65086dd02507ad0abd13846caec2ad6440e751aad58a8d64e5b56cd55e068[/IMG]


 Read the post that I quoted.

We're all comedians on here with the odd 10st weightlifter so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## blade1989

BLUE(UK) said:


> Read the post that I quoted.
> 
> We're all comedians on here with the odd 10st weightlifter so don't take it too seriously.


 OKay.. but honestly, should i shed some fat before going on a cycle??


----------



## BLUE(UK)

blade1989 said:


> OKay.. but honestly, should i shed some fat before going on a cycle??


 You should start a thread really but I'd say it really depends on your goals, do you want to be lean/muscular or big/muscular?

Doing it with higher bodyfat levels leaves you more susceptible to the sides going by what is said on here.

Don't reply on here, start a different thread with questions and show that you've done a bit of research. I don't mean this in a negative way, it will help you get more helpful replies.


----------



## Heavyassweights

BLUE(UK) said:


> You should start a thread really but I'd say it really depends on your goals, do you want to be lean/muscular or big/muscular?
> 
> Doing it with higher bodyfat levels leaves you more susceptible to the sides going by what is said on here.
> 
> Don't reply on here, start a different thread with questions and show that you've done a bit of research. I don't mean this in a negative way, it will help you get more helpful replies.


 such a negative reply

lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

you want to be lean and quick because you may only have one chance to escape and you don't want to miss it due to being heavy and slow.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> does your captor know you have access to the internet?


 There goes a fair bit of my post workout shake, all dem wasted cals and macros.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Last pics from me until I start my cycle :thumb .

took today

@noongains a leg pic just for you from yesterday as requested. I deem them severely lagging but I'm brave enough to post, they've come up a fair bit lately though to what they were.


----------



## RedStar

Current condition in my cut, 4 or so more weeks to go:

















Need to actually train abs properly, but hate doing them, even more than cardio!


----------



## Abc987

RedStar said:


> Current condition in my cut, 4 or so more weeks to go:
> 
> View attachment 134901
> 
> 
> View attachment 134902
> 
> 
> Need to actually train abs properly, but hate doing them, even more than cardio!


 backs looking big, great width and separation. Doing well mate. How much you weighing atm?


----------



## RedStar

Abc987 said:


> backs looking big, great width and separation. Doing well mate. How much you weighing atm?


 Thanks buddy much appreciated, 6ft and weight fluctuates between 196 and 198lbs depending on water consumption.

Plenty of cardio and low cals should see me get down to about 190 I'm hoping.


----------



## grantmax89

Ah why not ...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Taken 4 weeks ago. Unsure of body weight but wouldn't be surprised if it's over 18st

Have been run down a little while now but will be lifting heavy again soon...

View attachment 134913


----------



## boutye911

BLUE(UK) said:


> Taken 4 weeks ago. Unsure of body weight but wouldn't be surprised if it's over 18st
> 
> Have been run down a little while now but will be lifting heavy again soon...
> 
> View attachment 134913


 Jesus mate thats impressive for a natty.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

boutye911 said:


> Jesus mate thats impressive for a natty.


 If you look back you'll see in this thread exactly how many weeks I've been back training after a 2yr lay off(about 16weeks I think).

Hopefully I'll be able to keep up the lifting when my college year starts in a few weeks.

Something else I'll add, that is an iPhone 6 in my hand just to give you some perspective of size, I'm no shorty.


----------



## cas

picture of me in my top was the 6 of april, topless pic was 25th of may (so 49 days between photos). and I'm still the same as the 25th of may photo, as I've just been trying to improve my muscle to fat ratio which to be honest isn't going very well lol


----------



## 19072

The body has had a fair amount of foods/carbs last few days  upto 82kg from 75kg last week after weigh inns


----------



## Plate

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you look back you'll see in this thread exactly how many weeks I've been back training after a 2yr lay off(about 16weeks I think).
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to keep up the lifting when my college year starts in a few weeks.
> 
> Something else I'll add, that is an iPhone 6 in my hand just to give you some perspective of size, I'm no shorty.


 You should have said it was an iPad

looking massive mate


----------



## Devil

herc said:


> The body has had a fair amount of foods/carbs last few days  upto 82kg from 75kg last week after weigh inns
> 
> View attachment 134918


 How did the fight go fella?


----------



## Sebbek

Devil said:


> How did the fight go fella?


 Doesn't look "damage " so

I'm assuming he won

hope so

best


----------



## FelonE1

7 weeks and 1 day out from comp


----------



## 19072

Devil said:


> How did the fight go fella?





Sebbek said:


> Doesn't look "damage " so
> 
> I'm assuming he won
> 
> hope so
> 
> best


 I won lads - now 7-0. According to the tapology rankings I am ranked 10th in uk of 670+ fighters


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> 7 weeks and 1 day out from comp
> 
> View attachment 134921


 You look Awesome mate :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> You look Awesome mate :thumb


 Thanks mate.....in it to win it


----------



## DLTBB

Will we see FelonE rocking the hat on stage?


----------



## FelonE1

DLTBB said:


> Will we see FelonE rocking the hat on stage?


 you will mate


----------



## Devil

herc said:


> I won lads - now 7-0. According to the tapology rankings I am ranked 10th in uk of 670+ fighters


 Decent mate good job!


----------



## Sebbek

FelonE said:


> 7 weeks and 1 day out from comp
> 
> View attachment 134921


 Posing posing posing mate

looking crisp and relax btw

morning fellafelon

best


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> 7 weeks and 1 day out from comp
> 
> View attachment 134921


 Dem ab veinzz


----------



## Frandeman

Lovely weekend


----------



## ripped45

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 surprised you had time to take a pic with the two of you looking like that lol


----------



## Irish Beast

2 weeks back into training after 8 months out


----------



## Irish Beast

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 Legend!


----------



## gt4_ade

Pic from yesterday 3rd place in ukbff welsh beginners BB my first show


----------



## Irish Beast

gt4_ade said:


> Pic from yesterday 3rd place in ukbff welsh beginners BB my first show
> 
> View attachment 134966


 Well done Pal


----------



## gt4_ade

Irish Beast said:


> Well done Pal


 Thank mate, was a cracking day really enjoyed it


----------



## gt4_ade




----------



## 31205

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 Brilliant!!! Best pic in the thread


----------



## Jordan08

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 What a pic. Ohh wait, that girl has bigger quads than you.


----------



## Colin

Post chest this morning.

Currently week 1 into my OFF/PCT Phase. Will maintain this weight/look until my ON phase in 7 weeks time.

View attachment IMG_3732.JPG


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 you and your sister must be close mate

xx


----------



## ripped45




----------



## Skye666

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 134981
> 
> 
> View attachment 134982


 Is that ur bum....??? Blimey! I feel so damn soft now


----------



## 19072

Some gnp from my fight!!


----------



## Skye666

4 weeks in....I think there's been some changes ( how do I put 2 pics side by side on here I couldn't do it) obliques definitely coming but they always come first. Not seen much change anywhere else really, but only been a month I guess.


----------



## Frandeman

Jatin Bhatia said:


> What a pic. Ohh wait, that girl has bigger quads than you.


 They got a purpose

Small quads makes my dick look bigger


----------



## ripped45

Skye666 said:


> Is that ur bum....??? Blimey! I feel so damn soft now


 it is, thanks for noticing lol


----------



## Jordan08

Frandeman said:


> They got a purpose
> 
> Small quads makes my dick look bigger


 Hahaha....Though, I would be worried about my penis size if i have to make an effort to make it look bigger


----------



## Jordan08

Frandeman said:


> They got a purpose
> 
> Small quads makes my dick look bigger


 Hahaha....Though, I would be worried about my penis size if i have to make an effort to make it look bigger


----------



## fitrut

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 134981
> 
> 
> View attachment 134982


 holy moly excellent condition!


----------



## fitrut

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 134981
> 
> 
> View attachment 134982


 holy moly excellent condition!


----------



## ripped45

fitrut said:


> holy moly excellent condition!


 ty, looking pretty damn good yourself


----------



## fitrut

ripped45 said:


> ty, looking pretty damn good yourself


 thank you


----------



## fitrut

2 days ago


----------



## ripped45

fitrut said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> View attachment 135006
> 
> 
> View attachment 135007


 absolutely amazing, great physique and look


----------



## Frandeman

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hahaha....Though, I would be worried about my penis size if i have to make an effort to make it look bigger


 Bitches love that s**t mate


----------



## Skye666

MissMartinez said:


> Is ur strength increasing, I start noticing after about a month/6 weeks the difference in strength and muscle ?


 No not at all ..but may need longer.


----------



## FelonE1

6.5 weeks out


----------



## workinprogress1

FelonE said:


> 6.5 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 135055


 looking hench bruv :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

workinprogress1 said:


> looking hench bruv :thumbup1:


 Thanks brother,appreciate it


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> Thanks brother,appreciate it


 Looking good my *****. What you running atm ?


----------



## workinprogress1

FelonE said:


> Thanks brother,appreciate it


 you can see the graft is paying off mate

good luck with the comp


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Looking good my *****. What you running atm ?


 Sigma Rip 200. 300 each of test/tren/mast.

Sigma Winstrol 50mg a day

Alpha Pharma clen 80mcg a day

On 3300 calories

Training twice a day and doing 30mins cardio a day


----------



## FelonE1

workinprogress1 said:


> you can see the graft is paying off mate
> 
> good luck with the comp


 Cheers mate. Definitely putting the work in.


----------



## workinprogress1

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Definitely putting the work in.


 definitely can tell mate, i remember when i first joined up thinking we had similar sort of physiques

this year i've proper dropped the ball with training and barley looks like i lift and now you look in competition shape

the works paying off mate


----------



## FelonE1

workinprogress1 said:


> definitely can tell mate, i remember when i first joined up thinking we had similar sort of physiques
> 
> this year i've proper dropped the ball with training and barley looks like i lift and now you look in competition shape
> 
> the works paying off mate


 Hopefully I'll smash my comp mate. Not going to just make up the numbers.....I'm hungry for it.


----------



## anaboliclove

Smitch said:


> I'd work on those legs mate, literally straight up and down, no shape at all.


 I thought he was on stilts lol


----------



## workinprogress1

CG88 said:


> So still fat as f**k compared to you guys on here, but progress since end Jan. First pic late Jan, second pic yesterday. 37lb difference
> 
> View attachment 134766


 blinding transformation mate, especially in only 8 months :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88

workinprogress1 said:


> blinding transformation mate, especially in only 8 months :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate! Getting there slowly! :thumb


----------



## Benjamin

Shoulder and traps pump. Potato mid section but weights are going up. Hit 55kg 5 x 3 strict standing OHP. Then 57.5 for 2 singles. I can almost taste the 60kg / 1plate OHP.


----------



## GPRIM

Benjamin said:


> Shoulder and traps pump. Potato mid section but weights are going up. Hit 55kg 5 x 3 strict standing OHP. Then 57.5 for 2 singles. I can almost taste the 60kg / 1plate OHP.
> 
> View attachment 135074


 Good solid base there. Can't beat OHP, it's my favorite lift


----------



## Benjamin

GPRIM said:


> Good solid base there. Can't beat OHP, it's my favorite lift


 Thanks. And yeah, i love shoulder day too. I always do them Friday for the extra 'its Friday' buzz.


----------



## anaboliclove

Last Saturday's chest pump


----------



## DLTBB

Full as f**k @anaboliclove


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 She looks like she's not slept for a few days. :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman

Frandeman said:


> Lovely weekend
> 
> View attachment 134960


 Brilliant. "I don't fancy going out. Quiet night tonight sweetheart?"

also where did you buy those eyebrows from. They are great


----------



## Frandeman

Smitch said:


> She looks like she's not slept for a few days. :lol:


 That was bank holiday 



simonthepieman said:


> Brilliant. "I don't fancy going out. Quiet night tonight sweetheart?"
> 
> also where did you buy those eyebrows from. They are great


 That was after coming home from night out 

You should see them if I don't trim them :thumb


----------



## simonthepieman

Frandeman said:


> That was bank holiday
> 
> That was after coming home from night out
> 
> You should see them if I don't trim them :thumb


 I miss highly fueled miss kick ons.

Sadly one of the things fatherhood doesn't fit in well with. Fair play to you though


----------



## The-Real-Deal

simonthepieman said:


> Brilliant. "I don't fancy going out. Quiet night tonight sweetheart?"
> 
> also *where did you buy those eyebrows from*. They are great


 Glasses nose and tash are still in the bed side table.


----------



## anaboliclove

herc said:


> View attachment 134779
> 
> 
> That is me on weight ready for war tonight guys. Weighed in at a very light 75kg!!
> 
> Pop over to my journal were I will post results tonight! Thanks for the support guys


 You look like a spartan warrior brother lol


----------



## 19072

anaboliclove said:


> You look like a spartan warrior brother lol


 Lol cheers buddy - don't look like that now though :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> holy moly excellent condition!


 x2

Like a bloody roadmap mate with them lines. very well done


----------



## simonthepieman

herc said:


> View attachment 134779
> 
> 
> That is me on weight ready for war tonight guys. Weighed in at a very light 75kg!!
> 
> Pop over to my journal were I will post results tonight! Thanks for the support guys


 how tall are you mate?


----------



## 19072

simonthepieman said:


> how tall are you mate?


 5ft 8-9 buddy


----------



## FelonE1

6 weeks til show time mofos lol


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> 6 weeks til show time mofos lol
> 
> View attachment 135160


 Beast mode bro!


----------



## FelonE1

UK2USA said:


> Beast mode bro!


 Man ain't fu**ing about son haha I'm on this shizzle


----------



## anaboliclove

FelonE said:


> 6 weeks til show time mofos lol
> 
> View attachment 135160


 I didn't like saying that in recent pics you looked a bit skinny but you look awesome there bro. A fcuking transformation in the last 12 months


----------



## Heavyassweights

Smitch said:


> She looks like she's not slept for a few days. :lol:


 cock hopping her way home


----------



## Smitch

Heavyassweights said:


> cock hopping her way home


 Fran's probably still got her tied up and is intravenously feeding her ket.


----------



## FelonE1

anaboliclove said:


> I didn't like saying that in recent pics you looked a bit skinny but you look awesome there bro. A fcuking transformation in the last 12 months


 lightest I've been for a long time too lol 87kg. Best I've ever looked.

Appreciate it mate thanks


----------



## ausmaz

FelonE said:


> lightest I've been for a long time too lol 87kg. Best I've ever looked.
> 
> Appreciate it mate thanks


 Look in absolute killer shape mate good job, regardless of how you place in the show youve done yourself proud :thumb

When is the show btw?


----------



## FelonE1

ausmaz said:


> Look in absolute killer shape mate good job, regardless of how you place in the show youve done yourself proud :thumb
> 
> When is the show btw?


 Cheers mate. Show is on 23rd October


----------



## ausmaz

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Show is on 23rd October


 Cool man, all the best- enjoy the experience :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

ausmaz said:


> Cool man, all the best- enjoy the experience :thumb


 Thanks mate,looking forward to it. Always wanted a trophy lol joking but it'd be nice haha


----------



## Dieseldave

1st place beginners bb at Midlands Championships yesterday

View attachment 135179


----------



## Dieseldave

Hotel the night before


----------



## 19072

Dieseldave said:


> Hotel the night before
> 
> View attachment 135180


 Amazing lad - All that stressing and worry for nothing! Massive well done buddy. Ps looking great :thumb :


----------



## ripped45

herc said:


> Amazing lad - All that stressing and worry for nothing! Massive well done buddy. Ps looking great :thumb :


 look phenomenal...any rear shots?


----------



## Dieseldave

ripped45 said:


> look phenomenal...any rear shots?


----------



## Dieseldave

ripped45 said:


> look phenomenal...any rear shots?


----------



## Skye666

I think this booty is the best I will get in terms of building it ..spent 14 months concentrating on it along with eating more but I can't squat at all so I'm pleased that it's grown with alternative exercises. Legs have got bigger ( I'm conscious of saying this with all u monster men with quads and veins mehhhh) but I mean for me! It's been a growing journey not getting ripped though.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> I think this booty is the best I will get in terms of building it ..spent 14 months concentrating on it along with eating more but I can't squat at all so I'm pleased that it's grown with alternative exercises. Legs have got bigger ( I'm conscious of saying this with all u monster men with quads and veins mehhhh) but I mean for me! It's been a growing journey not getting ripped though.
> View attachment 135203


 Very nice, and feet in the pic as well. :thumb


----------



## 19072

Skye666 said:


> I think this booty is the best I will get in terms of building it ..spent 14 months concentrating on it along with eating more but I can't squat at all so I'm pleased that it's grown with alternative exercises. Legs have got bigger ( I'm conscious of saying this with all u monster men with quads and veins mehhhh) but I mean for me! It's been a growing journey not getting ripped though.
> View attachment 135203


 Incredible @Skye666 - Nice peach


----------



## theBEAST2002

Won't be posting new pics for a while until a gain some more size. I'll post some old pics though.

View attachment 135205


View attachment 135206


View attachment 135207


View attachment 135208


----------



## Jordan08

theBEAST2002 said:


> Won't be posting new pics for a while until a gain some more size. I'll post some old pics though.
> 
> View attachment 135205
> 
> 
> View attachment 135206
> 
> 
> View attachment 135207
> 
> 
> View attachment 135208


 More size?. You joking mate? 

Solid physique though. Pro Level :thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 135201


 Amazing. Well deserved win mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Skye666 post up an ass pic looking straight on, lets see the difference to the one in my phone lol

x


----------



## theBEAST2002

Jatin Bhatia said:


> More size?. You joking mate?
> 
> Solid physique though. Pro Level :thumbup1:


 I've just returned from cancer treatment and lost a lot of size, so I am rebuilding.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Won't be posting new pics for a while until a gain some more size. I'll post some old pics though.
> 
> View attachment 135205
> 
> 
> View attachment 135206
> 
> 
> View attachment 135207
> 
> 
> View attachment 135208


 Crazy size and strength.



theBEAST2002 said:


> I've just returned from cancer treatment and lost a lot of size, so I am rebuilding.


 Wow, this is the first I read of this. Having been around my mum a lot during her cancer treatments I can imagine that it has taken its toll.


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> Crazy size and strength.
> 
> Wow, this is the first I read of this. Having been around my mum a lot during her cancer treatments I can imagine that it has taken its toll.


 It has and the standard of living for me and those living under the same roof as me dropped noticeably as well. But I'm back and lean bulking now. Probably won't be as big as I was and will do a bit more cardio and fool around a bit more.


----------



## FelonE1

Dieseldave said:


> 1st place beginners bb at Midlands Championships yesterday
> 
> View attachment 135179


 Smashed it brother. Buzzing for ya


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 post up an ass pic looking straight on, lets see the difference to the one in my phone lol
> 
> x


 U mean the one u DIDNT GET ...this one. inbeforeattentionseekinwhore...ok


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> U mean the one u DIDNT GET ...this one. inbeforeattentionseekinwhore...ok
> 
> View attachment 135212


 ha well played

nice ass, bigger arch in lower back would have earned a pm


----------



## monkeybiker

theBEAST2002 said:


> Won't be posting new pics for a while until a gain some more size. I'll post some old pics though.
> 
> View attachment 135205


 FFS dude, how much weight you got on that bar? That's just being silly :huh:


----------



## mrwright

monkeybiker said:


> FFS dude, how much weight you got on that bar? That's just being silly :huh:


 There all 5kg plates it's only about 60kg lol


----------



## MFM

CG88 said:


> So still fat as f**k compared to you guys on here, but progress since end Jan. First pic late Jan, second pic yesterday. 37lb difference
> 
> View attachment 134766


 Looking good bud. Cutting natty or not?


----------



## CG88

MFM said:


> Looking good bud. Cutting natty or not?


 Thanks mate. Yes natty, trying to get as lean as i can so i can get maximum benefit from my first test cycle. Fvcking slow going tho lol


----------



## MFM

theBEAST2002 said:


> Won't be posting new pics for a while until a gain some more size. I'll post some old pics though.
> 
> View attachment 135205


 Jesus mate, that's quite a bit you're curling there. :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> ha well played
> 
> nice ass, bigger arch in lower back would have earned a pm


 Ur getting too picky I can't be arching with old back.


----------



## Gav182

Nowhere near most of the forum but about 40lb up compared to where I started lol


----------



## ripped45

looks like we're posting glute shots...seems to be a theme, I'm game lol


----------



## Jordan08

theBEAST2002 said:


> I've just returned from cancer treatment and lost a lot of size, so I am rebuilding.


 More power to you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## theBEAST2002

monkeybiker said:


> FFS dude, how much weight you got on that bar? That's just being silly :huh:


 It's only 85kg a side.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> It's only 85kg a side.


 It sounds light...190kg!! Haha.

I'm guessing that the spotter was a female, in which case tells me you were confident in lifting it...


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> It sounds light...190kg!! Haha.
> 
> I'm guessing that the spotter was a female, in which case tells me you were confident in lifting it...


 Oh yeah. If I remember rightly I went up to 210 before moving on to high rep ranges to pump a lot of fluid into the fascia tissue.


----------



## The-Real-Deal




----------



## MFM

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 135253


 Who cares. I would have done it if I wasn't so chicken sh*t!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

MFM said:


> Who cares. I would have done it if I wasn't so chicken sh*t!


 Pussy


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Oh yeah. If I remember rightly I went up to 210 before moving on to high rep ranges to pump a lot of fluid into the fascia tissue.


 Beast!! :thumb


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> Beast!! :thumb


 Well you've been knocking about a while. I bet your lifting some heavy iron now.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Well you've been knocking about a while. I bet your lifting some heavy iron now.


 I've been around for a long time and you'd think that I was lifting some heavy iron but I don't lift that much really.

170kg bench(4yrs ago) while trying to get to a 4 plates a side bench which I never achieved. I no longer bench but use dumbells, using the 62.5's for reps(5-7) but can't quite manage the 70's as I'm knackered by the time I get them to position!! Haha

160kg squat, have to be careful due to lower back but I've been seeing a sports massage dude who has helped quite a bit, my best squat was 210kg ass to grass around 22yrs old(17yrs ago!!)

i rarely deadlift due to back but when I do it'll be 160-200kg as anytime I go heavier my back will f'k up within weeks. I do low rows and can do around 150kg but once again, I have to be mindful of the lower back(I know, it's not good)

OHP I really want to do 3 plates a side before I die, my max is 120kg so I've got a way to go...!!

All natty lifts.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 135253


 I didn't realise that steroid use offsets the need for brutally hard work and dedication. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## theBEAST2002

9inchesofheavenz said:


> I didn't realise that steroid use offsets the need for brutally hard work and dedication. Thanks for the heads up.


 Of course it does in the mind of the ignorant.


----------



## theBEAST2002

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've been around for a long time and you'd think that I was lifting some heavy iron but I don't lift that much really.
> 
> 170kg bench(4yrs ago) while trying to get to a 4 plates a side bench which I never achieved. I no longer bench but use dumbells, using the 62.5's for reps(5-7) but can't quite manage the 70's as I'm knackered by the time I get them to position!! Haha
> 
> 160kg squat, have to be careful due to lower back but I've been seeing a sports massage dude who has helped quite a bit, my best squat was 210kg ass to grass around 22yrs old(17yrs ago!!)
> 
> i rarely deadlift due to back but when I do it'll be 160-200kg as anytime I go heavier my back will f'k up within weeks. I do low rows and can do around 150kg but once again, I have to be mindful of the lower back(I know, it's not good)
> 
> OHP I really want to do 3 plates a side before I die, my max is 120kg so I've got a way to go...!!
> 
> All natty lifts.


 That's still some good stuff. A reverse hyper helped my back out a lot, better then any advice or help a doctor gave me.


----------



## MFM

Natty Steve'o said:


> Pussy


 Fake natty


----------



## BLUE(UK)

theBEAST2002 said:


> That's still some good stuff. A reverse hyper helped my back out a lot, better then any advice or help a doctor gave me.


 Oddly, I used to do these off a board within my power rack and even rigged something up to allow me to use some weight. I felt they worked but kind of forgot about them. I will look at what I can use in the gym to do them and hopefully start doing them again.


----------



## naturalguy

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oddly, I used to do these off a board within my power rack and even rigged something up to allow me to use some weight. I felt they worked but kind of forgot about them. I will look at what I can use in the gym to do them and hopefully start doing them again.


 Get some strong resistance bands, you can do similar things.  Myprotein has a decent selection for cheap.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

naturalguy said:


> Get some strong resistance bands, you can do similar things. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=c96027e9a750d730383b575ea184ab14d7942bef3a56ebad89c87c2f8f6b663f[/IMG] Myprotein has a decent selection for cheap.


 I already have some woody bands in the garage.


----------



## monkeybiker

theBEAST2002 said:


> It's only 85kg a side.


 Thought it was 220kg but looking again can see 3 yellow plates, anyway 190kg is still pretty heavy. More than I'll ever do.


----------



## theBEAST2002

monkeybiker said:


> Thought it was 220kg but looking again can see 3 yellow plates, anyway 190kg is still pretty heavy. More than I'll ever do.


 Don't set limitations.


----------



## GPRIM

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 135253


 I'd want bigger lifts than this on gear tbh. Easily attainable natural, I've managed it.


----------



## monkeybiker

GPRIM said:


> Easily attainable natural


 Not by most it's not.


----------



## GPRIM

monkeybiker said:


> Not by most it's not.


 When I say easy, it took me 8 years of training 6 times per week. Most aren't prepared to put the time in. Every day in my gym is jaw day. zero intensity and concentration on lifting. I imagine it's the same for a lot of gyms.


----------



## Sebbek

theBEAST2002 said:


> Don't set limitations.


 Where mind goes body will f :thumb ollow

best


----------



## monkeybiker

GPRIM said:


> When I say easy, it took me 8 years of training 6 times per week. Most aren't prepared to put the time in. Every day in my gym is jaw day. zero intensity and concentration on lifting. I imagine it's the same for a lot of gyms.


 So not easy then :lol:

Those lifts are way above average for a natty lifter and probably steroid users as well.


----------



## GPRIM

monkeybiker said:


> So not easy then :lol:
> 
> Those lifts are way above average for a natty lifter and probably steroid users as well.


 i'd say it was easy. 6 hours per week at the gym out of 144 hours in 6 days isn't much!!


----------



## Skye666

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've been around for a long time and you'd think that I was lifting some heavy iron but I don't lift that much really.
> 
> 170kg bench(4yrs ago) while trying to get to a 4 plates a side bench which I never achieved. I no longer bench but use dumbells, using the 62.5's for reps(5-7) but can't quite manage the 70's as I'm knackered by the time I get them to position!! Haha
> 
> 160kg squat, have to be careful due to lower back but I've been seeing a sports massage dude who has helped quite a bit, my best squat was 210kg ass to grass around 22yrs old(17yrs ago!!)
> 
> i rarely deadlift due to back but when I do it'll be 160-200kg as anytime I go heavier my back will f'k up within weeks. I do low rows and can do around 150kg but once again, I have to be mindful of the lower back(I know, it's not good)
> 
> OHP I really want to do 3 plates a side before I die, my max is 120kg so I've got a way to go...!!
> 
> All natty lifts.


 Back issues are such a bummer...u get tempted to just run with it and sometimes it can feel ok then when it puts u out....it puts u down for weeks...not worth it is it? But very frustrating.


----------



## RedStar

Latest update in ongoing cut:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

GPRIM said:


> I'd want bigger lifts than this on gear tbh. Easily attainable natural, I've managed it.


 who mentioned natty ffs? The juice boys I see ain't strong enough to pull the skin from the top of a rice pudding....!


----------



## GPRIM

Natty Steve'o said:


> who mentioned natty ffs? The juice boys I see ain't strong enough to pull the skin from the top of a rice pudding....!


 I mentioned natty. All my max lifts are more than mentioned on the meme you posted about big lifts and taking steroids.

Look at @Chelsea log. Nothing weak about his lifts!!

There are more non assisted natty people who are weak as piss in the world than steroid users.

Essentially depends on the goal.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

GPRIM said:


> I mentioned natty. All my max lifts are more than mentioned on the meme you posted about big lifts and taking steroids.
> 
> Look at @Chelsea log. Nothing weak about his lifts!!
> 
> There are more non assisted natty people who are weak as piss in the world than steroid users.
> 
> Essentially depends on the goal.


 Spoken like a true roider...


----------



## GPRIM

Pic thread. So here is me pulling a funny face!! :tongue:


----------



## GPRIM

Natty Steve'o said:


> Spoken like a true roider...


 Only for the past 1.5 weeks. 250mg per week, 1st cycle.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

GPRIM said:


> Only for the past 1.5 weeks. 250mg per week, 1st cycle.


 Bless ya.


----------



## 19072

RedStar said:


> Latest update in ongoing cut:
> 
> View attachment 135285


 How are the legs looking buddy?


----------



## mrwright

GPRIM said:


> I'd want bigger lifts than this on gear tbh. Easily attainable natural, I've managed it.


 Your on crack if you think them numbers are easy probably only about 10 people on this forum can hit them


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> How are the legs looking buddy?


 They look like they get trained, can see sweeps but they aren't as big as I'd hope them to be. It's hard though for me to squat as I tore cruciate and medial ligaments as a teen playing rugby. I have to train for volume. Mainly leg presses, hack squat machine, leg extensions, deads. Squats I tend to do lighter weight higher reps. Calves are solid though I'm told.


----------



## 19072

mrwright said:


> Your on crack if you think them numbers are easy probably only about 10 people on this forum can hit them


 exactly. Those lifts puts me squatting 3 times my bodyweight. Pretty stupid picking a number out of thin air and saying that is achievable because I can do it....

@GPRIM Whats your weight and height?


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> exactly. Those lifts puts me squatting 3 times my bodyweight. Pretty stupid picking a number out of thin air and saying that is achievable because I can do it....
> 
> @GPRIM Whats your weight and height?


 This is the Internet tho so I hit them numbers for 30 reps just for a quick pump at the end of my sessions


----------



## GPRIM

herc said:


> exactly. Those lifts puts me squatting 3 times my bodyweight. Pretty stupid picking a number out of thin air and saying that is achievable because I can do it....
> 
> @GPRIM Whats your weight and height?


 At the time I did these lifts of:

260kg Squat

170kg bench

320kg Deadlifit

I weighed 124kg and trained purely for strength in those lifts. Ate lots, was pretty fat etc etc. I'm 6 ft 1 in height.

Currently weigh 102kg training in a more bodybuilding style and cutting. Current lifts

220kg Squat

160kg Bench

255kg deadlift

Just into the 2nd week of my 1st cycle so any new lifts are a moot point in terms of natural. If you focus on it, train hard enough for long enough and eat enough then I would say it is easy to achieve without gear. It would just take longer. In terms of BW ratio lifts then that's a different matter. I was merely stating that for me I'd want bigger lifts on gear than those stated in the meme.

Generally I tend to find if I can do something then it must be easy. Maybe I'm mental then!!


----------



## GPRIM

mrwright said:


> This is the Internet tho so I hit them numbers for 30 reps just for a quick pump at the end of my sessions


 Not got many videos as I tend to train on my own.






Was a while ago now but 150kg for 3 easy reps


----------



## 19072

GPRIM said:


> At the time I did these lifts of:
> 
> 260kg Squat
> 
> 170kg bench
> 
> 320kg Deadlifit
> 
> I weighed 124kg and trained purely for strength in those lifts. Ate lots, was pretty fat etc etc. I'm 6 ft 1 in height.
> 
> Currently weigh 102kg training in a more bodybuilding style and cutting. Current lifts
> 
> 220kg Squat
> 
> 160kg Bench
> 
> 255kg deadlift
> 
> Just into the 2nd week of my 1st cycle so any new lifts are a moot point in terms of natural. If you focus on it, train hard enough for long enough and eat enough then I would say it is easy to achieve without gear. It would just take longer. In terms of BW ratio lifts then that's a different matter. I was merely stating that for me I'd want bigger lifts on gear than those stated in the meme.
> 
> Generally I tend to find if I can do something then it must be easy. Maybe I'm mental then!!


 Those Meme lifts are impressive to say the least. That why I thought it was silly to state they would be easily attainable on gear.

at 85kg I pulled 240kg , press 145kg and squat 180kg... only thing i was disapointed with was my bench but i have on giong issue with elbow from mma and shoulder. Not far off your figures and you had close to 20kg bodyweight on me.


----------



## GPRIM

herc said:


> 20kg bodyweight on me.


 30kg of this was fat :tongue:


----------



## 19072

GPRIM said:


> 30kg of this was fat :tongue:


 Mine wasnt all muscle too lol. I went through a stage where it was just eating and lifting as much weight as I can lol!

TBH I have went back to that. had my last fight last month so retired from fighting and I am off AAS so its back to eating big and lifting heavy lol..


----------



## 19072

RedStar said:


> They look like they get trained, can see sweeps but they aren't as big as I'd hope them to be. It's hard though for me to squat as I tore cruciate and medial ligaments as a teen playing rugby. I have to train for volume. Mainly leg presses, hack squat machine, leg extensions, deads. Squats I tend to do lighter weight higher reps. Calves are solid though I'm told.
> 
> View attachment 135291
> 
> 
> View attachment 135292


 Not bad. Great vascularity. I find toe press, standing calves hit the calves best for me. Seated calves add that lil touch at the end of the calf workout.

What about quads? Boomtime has some set of pins on him and he cant sqaut. keep it up. your upper half looks impressive


----------



## RedStar

Don't have any pics. They aren't as defined nor worth photographing tbh.

My plan is to really focus on them in my next bulk. I want to compete and I'm being mentored so to speak, so have more of a reason to become a better package.


----------



## FelonE1

The hunger struggle is real.....paying off though. 4 weeks 6 days out.


----------



## monkeybiker

mrwright said:


> Your on crack if you think them numbers are easy probably only about 10 people on this forum can hit them


 I'm willing to bet there are more than 10 people that can do them lifts. I'm nothing special and don't think they are beyond me. It's just not easy and most will not be natty.


----------



## Plate

Been bulking for about a month now


----------



## RexEverthing

Plate said:


> Been bulking for about a month now
> 
> View attachment 135494


 Looking good mate. Been pumping those pink weights...?


----------



## Plate

RexEverthing said:


> Looking good mate. Been pumping those pink weights...?


 Cheers pal

Allways pumping the pink


----------



## Frandeman




----------



## GPRIM

Messing around with filters!!


----------



## RUDESTEW

steve'o dat u ?


----------



## GPRIM

RUDESTEW said:


> steve'o dat u ?


 No,

I'm not pretending to be natty, and i'm not so much of a cXXt!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Bulk starts today lads! :thumb

Won't let me upload a pic though error processing. Sorry lads you can't get another for the wank bank yet.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Ross1991 said:


> Bulk starts today lads! :thumb
> 
> Won't let me upload a pic though error processing. Sorry lads you can't get another for the wank bank yet.


 Works now.


----------



## GPRIM

Bignath4607 said:


> Scary with that filter on I look like u or vice versa


 I think it's the filter. I'm certainly not as big or lean as you just yet!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Bignath4607 said:


> You'd be surprised mate I'm only 120kg I meant in the face as it goes too wondered if we were doppelgängers lol


 1.5kg more than me. :tongue10:


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Works now.


 Look fwd to your bulk Ross :thumb


----------



## GPRIM

Bignath4607 said:


> You'd be surprised mate I'm only 120kg I meant in the face as it goes too wondered if we were doppelgängers lol


 You have a good 17kg on me. I'm also cutting to about 95kg if I can. Maybe 90kg if I still have fat.

I'm sure you don't have a face like mine. Face for radio..


----------



## The-Real-Deal

RUDESTEW said:


> steve'o dat u ?


 Nah mate.....We must be related somewhere down the line though. Maybe he's a little cousin or sumik....


----------



## The-Real-Deal

GPRIM said:


> No,
> 
> I'm not pretending to be natty, and i'm not so much of a cXXt!!


 Thanks for the compliments blud


----------



## GPRIM

Natty Steve'o said:


> Thanks for the compliments blud


 Just jealous of your gains dude :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## naturalguy

GPRIM said:


> Not got many videos as I tend to train on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a while ago now but 150kg for 3 easy reps


 Ayyy, but the meme you posted is retarded.

I was benching 150kg for 3 when I was 82kg fam, but I can't squat and DL 260kg+  - your meme was dumb, thats why people responded.


----------



## GPRIM

naturalguy said:


> Ayyy, but the meme you posted is retarded.
> 
> I was benching 150kg for 3 when I was 82kg fam, but I can't squat and DL 260kg+  - your meme was dumb, thats why people responded.


 I didn't post the meme I merely commented on it.

Looks like you need to add in a leg day or 5. Know lots of big benchers but when it comes to squat's they all have knee problems and back issues with deadlifts.


----------



## naturalguy

GPRIM said:


> I didn't post the meme I merely commented on it.
> 
> Looks like you need to add in a leg day or 5. Know lots of big benchers but when it comes to squat's they all have knee problems and back issues with deadlifts.


 I can squat 180-190, and deadlift 215, but thats about it, just never been 'great' at them.


----------



## GPRIM

naturalguy said:


> I can squat 180-190, and deadlift 215, but thats about it, just never been 'great' at them.


 Still good numbers though.


----------



## naturalguy

GPRIM said:


> Still good numbers though.


 They're okay. lol.

If i put more effort in, they'd be better for sure (all 3 lifts). So lazy lately. 

Oh and my legs are gigantic


----------



## The-Real-Deal

naturalguy said:


> They're okay. lol.
> 
> If i put more effort in, they'd be better for sure (all 3 lifts). So lazy lately.
> 
> Oh and my legs are stumpy


 Fixed :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

4 weeks out


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> 4 weeks out
> 
> View attachment 135664


 Looking gooooood mate!

How u finding prep?


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> Looking gooooood mate!
> 
> How u finding prep?


 Cheers mate. A lot better now I've got a prep coach


----------



## FelonE1

Quarter turn to the right please lol


----------



## Frandeman

Chilling back home


----------



## UK2USA

Frandeman said:


> Chilling back home
> 
> View attachment 135754


 I never knew you had such a nice ass


----------



## Dan TT

Frandeman said:


> Chilling back home
> 
> View attachment 135754


 Good lad taking your BCAA's with you


----------



## Gary29

Dan TT said:


> Good lad taking your BCAA's with you


 I bet that's protein beer as well


----------



## Frandeman

Dan TT said:


> Good lad taking your BCAA's with you


 Is a preworkout

Before cardio with the lucky lady


----------



## FelonE1

3 weeks 5 days out


----------



## FelonE1

Back attack......3 weeks out


----------



## Gavinmcl

@FelonE looking excellent m8 infact beyond that , what's the plan compound wise running into and on show day ?


----------



## FelonE1

16 days out


----------



## FelonE1

lazarus said:


> looking great, keep an eye on that lump mate, once its solid its there for life.


 Always get it on cycle...goes after with Letro


----------



## FelonE1

Let's fvcking do this famalam


----------



## Skye666

I think I'm getting a little bit of leg shape...week 9 of the diet.


----------



## Skye666

And some abs...


----------



## 19072

Looking great @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

herc said:


> Looking great @Skye666


 Thanks!


----------



## coke

FelonE said:


> Let's fvcking do this famalam
> 
> View attachment 135999


 Looking excellent mate! great work! and good luck


----------



## coke

Skye666 said:


> And some abs...
> View attachment 136028


 Nice abbs. great work.


----------



## Skye666

lazarus said:


> tiles or lino?


 Tiles...but I'm just about to re do it. Lino...rude!!


----------



## Skye666

lazarus said:


> are you doing before and after photos of the kitchen?
> 
> Have you picked your tiles yet?


 Your weird!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Tiles...but I'm *just about to re do it. Lino*...rude!!





lazarus said:


> fixed.
> 
> I have a load of tiles we took up left from when we had ours done, you could break them all up and do a nice mosaic effect.


 Read the above....

FFS ! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

coke said:


> Looking excellent mate! great work! and good luck


 Cheers mate


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> I think I'm getting a little bit of leg shape...week 9 of the diet.
> 
> View attachment 136026


 Droooooool!


----------



## Smitch

Frandeman said:


> Chilling back home
> 
> View attachment 135754


 I'm glad to see it's not just me that racks lines up on my phone. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> Chilling back home
> 
> View attachment 135754


 This is so fu**ing annoying.......

The ticket is sticking out from the arse crack of her cossie......FFS

How irritating... Spoiled a half decent pic.... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

richardrahl said:


> Droooooool!


 now who would have thought


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> And some abs...
> View attachment 136028


 gd heavy - doing well Skye.

bad heavy - underwear would be in your mouth before I even unzipped


----------



## Heavyassweights

lazarus said:


> Yours?


 either or mate. No losers.


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> gd heavy - doing well Skye.
> 
> bad heavy - underwear would be in your mouth before I even unzipped


 Nice Skye....thanks

real,Skye....I'd be done and dusted before u even got off ya mates bike.


----------



## Skye666

lazarus said:


> fixed


 Lol....u can be my friend now!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

lazarus said:


> fixed


 ........lol


----------



## Muckshifter

Skye666 said:


> I think I'm getting a little bit of leg shape...week 9 of the diet.
> 
> View attachment 136026


 Smashing.


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> Let's fvcking do this famalam
> 
> View attachment 135999


 Looking sensational mate! When's show and where? What cat you in? You got a journal goin?


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> Looking sensational mate! When's show and where? What cat you in? You got a journal goin?


 Thanks brother. Doing the PCA Birmingham on 23rd October. Classic bodybuilding class. Nah no journal mate


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> Thanks brother. Doing the PCA Birmingham on 23rd October. Classic bodybuilding class. Nah no journal mate


 First timers class?


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> First timers class?


 Classic bodybuilding class


----------



## Milfhunter

FelonE said:


> Let's fvcking do this famalam
> 
> View attachment 135999


 Top class that, keep up the good work brother


----------



## FelonE1

Milfhunter said:


> Top class that, keep up the good work brother


 Thanks brother. 13 days tomorrow so low carbs....gonna be emotional lol


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Thanks brother. 13 days tomorrow so low carbs....gonna be emotional lol


 fu**ing legs are absolutely shredded man. You look ace.


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Let's fvcking do this famalam
> 
> View attachment 135999


 Thread just been absolutely blown to pieces.


----------



## 31205

RedStar said:


> Latest update in ongoing cut:
> 
> View attachment 135285


 Joey swoll is that you? Boom


----------



## UK2USA

Skye666 said:


> And some abs...
> View attachment 136028


 Love your stomach.

Now do something about that wallpaper


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> fu**ing legs are absolutely shredded man. You look ace.


 Thanks mate appreciate it. Gonna be a hard 13 days now but time to get peeled.....and probably cry over food a lot haha


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate appreciate it. Gonna be a hard 13 days now but time to get peeled.....and probably cry over food a lot haha


 can't be much more you can drop! Looking stage ready already

You sorted your posing and tan out?


----------



## Skye666

UK2USA said:


> Love your stomach.
> 
> Now do something about that wallpaper


 Lol...child's bedroom :-/


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate appreciate it. Gonna be a hard 13 days now but time to get peeled.....and probably cry over food a lot haha


 What sort of gear you been on mate? I need to sort myself out, I look absolutely shocking at the moment.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> What sort of gear you been on mate? I need to sort myself out, I look absolutely shocking at the moment.


 Sigma rip 200 6.6ml a week

Sigma Winstrol 100mg a day

Alpha T3 50mcg a day

Balkan clen 160mcg a day


----------



## RedStar

sen said:


> Joey swoll is that you? Boom


 Haha I wish I was as big as him! The guy is a monster!!


----------



## Toranator

FelonE said:


> Let's fvcking do this famalam
> 
> View attachment 135999


 Looking epic mate. I remember on old account i was here when you first came. Come a very long way! Looking awesome mate. Good work ethic and nailing that diet does wonders!


----------



## FelonE1

Toranator said:


> Looking epic mate. I remember on old account i was here when you first came. Come a very long way! Looking awesome mate. Good work ethic and nailing that diet does wonders!


 Cheers mate. Yeah definitely come a long way just being consistent with both diet and training.....and creatren lol


----------



## GPRIM

You're all making me look bad. Pushing to get better though.


----------



## never-say-never

herc said:


> Latest bulking picture... 4weeks into PCT
> 
> View attachment 136064


 nice brother...


----------



## 19072

never-say-never said:


> nice brother...


 Cheers pal :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

8 days out d1ck lickers lol


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> Classic bodybuilding class


 U are gonna smash it! Not fancy doin first timers?


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> U are gonna smash it! Not fancy doin first timers?


 Not big enough mate. Would look tiny. Classic all same kind of weight. Last years winners below


----------



## TITO

Ah I'm with u mate! You're condition is immense btw

tjis is me 3 wks post show clinging on to it

View attachment IMG_4604.PNG


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> Ah I'm with u mate! You're condition is immense btw
> 
> tjis is me 3 wks post show clinging on to it
> 
> View attachment 136181


 Looking good my friend


----------



## Muckshifter

FelonE said:


> 8 days out d1ck lickers lol
> 
> View attachment 136177


 Great condition, I'm sure will do well you have the right attitude for it


----------



## RexEverthing

TITO said:


> Ah I'm with u mate! You're condition is immense btw
> 
> tjis is me 3 wks post show clinging on to it
> 
> View attachment 136181


 You got a log going on UKM mate?


----------



## TITO

RexEverthing said:


> You got a log going on UKM mate?


 Nah mate, tempted but I'd be too lazy to update it lol


----------



## anaboliclove

Today

View attachment IMG_1281.JPG


View attachment IMG_1280.JPG


----------



## TITO

anaboliclove said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136352
> 
> 
> View attachment 136353


 Looking thick mate! Not sure bout the stringer 

get a pick with the shirt off tho

(No ****)


----------



## Heavyassweights

anaboliclove said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136352
> 
> 
> View attachment 136353


 nice beard mate


----------



## Henda929

Lying on the cooch after work with me dog.

excuse state of room mid way though house renovation and living in one room downstairs at minute


----------



## RexEverthing

@FelonE when's the show mate?


----------



## Plate

anaboliclove said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136352
> 
> 
> View attachment 136353


 You big sexy racist


----------



## 31205

TITO said:


> Ah I'm with u mate! You're condition is immense btw
> 
> tjis is me 3 wks post show clinging on to it
> 
> View attachment 136181


 Never expected you to look like that mate!! Crikey. Probably my ideal look.


----------



## anaboliclove

Plate said:


> You big sexy racist


 Hahaha why thank you kind sir. :cowboy:


----------



## AestheticManlet

anaboliclove said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136352
> 
> 
> View attachment 136353


 Looking good mate.

Im not throwing up anymore pics yet had a few weeks off and just getting into bulk so shall see.


----------



## TITO

sen said:


> Never expected you to look like that mate!! Crikey. Probably my ideal look.


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:

But what did you expect me to look like?


----------



## anaboliclove

TITO said:


> Cheers mate :thumbup1:
> 
> But what did you expect me to look like?


 This the cheeky cvnt lol

View attachment IMG_1285.JPG


----------



## TITO

anaboliclove said:


> This the cheeky cvnt lol
> 
> View attachment 136369


  I wish mate!!!!!!!


----------



## anaboliclove

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Im not throwing up anymore pics yet had a few weeks off and just getting into bulk so shall see.


 I'm due a good cruise as soon as I finish this last few ml of tren off so just wanted to get a pic in before lol. Then it's winter bulk Time in Jan-Feb for me too.


----------



## anaboliclove

TITO said:


> I wish mate!!!!!!!


 Don't ask me why but tbh I thought fcuk me is that TITO myself mate. Awesome physique


----------



## richardrahl

anaboliclove said:


> This the cheeky cvnt lol
> 
> View attachment 136369


 Dat you, @Natty Steve'o??


----------



## TITO

anaboliclove said:


> Don't ask me why but tbh I thought fcuk me is that TITO myself mate. Awesome physique


 I must have a fat way of posting


----------



## The-Real-Deal

richardrahl said:


> Dat you, @Natty Steve'o??


 Yeah cut going well


----------



## AestheticManlet

Ahh fvck it, pic from todays push workout.










Motivation hasn't been good these last 2 weeks, no appetite and barely lifted and if I have its been half arsed. Almost 4 weeks into cycle so the long esters will be getting to work around now, don't know if it's the higher tren lower test but feeling shite at the moment, hoping I'm going to pick up this next week :thumb .


----------



## anaboliclove

Ross1991 said:


> Ahh fvck it, pic from todays push workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motivation hasn't been good these last 2 weeks, no appetite and barely lifted and if I have its been half arsed. Almost 4 weeks into cycle so the long esters will be getting to work around now, don't know if it's the higher tren lower test but feeling shite at the moment, hoping I'm going to pick up this next week :thumb .


 I've been feeling really tired lately on tren, every time I sit down I doze off for half an hour. I sort of get peaks and troughs in energy, I'm hoping it stops when I drop to a cruise dose only.


----------



## AestheticManlet

anaboliclove said:


> I've been feeling really tired lately on tren, every time I sit down I doze off for half an hour. I sort of get peaks and troughs in energy, I'm hoping it stops when I drop to a cruise dose only.


 Yeah I don't know haven't been well in general either so don't know if it's just coincidence but first proper session today and lifts are up and weights up so shall see.


----------



## TITO

anaboliclove said:


> I've been feeling really tired lately on tren, every time I sit down I doze off for half an hour. I sort of get peaks and troughs in energy, I'm hoping it stops when I drop to a cruise dose only.


 Ditto this mate, feeling lethargic as fook at mo on tren, think I'm fighting off a bug/cold thing but deffo a struggle energy wise!


----------



## FelonE1

3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals

Boom lol buzzing


----------



## Frandeman

Well done bro :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Well done bro :thumb


 Thanks brother


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Did you wear the cap on stage?


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did you wear the cap on stage?


 Yeah lol

No


----------



## Growing Lad

@FelonE great condition! Was looking for your log yesterday, did you not keep one? Wondered if you kept your simple diet all the through

congrats


----------



## DLTBB

Good job @FelonE, you looked top mate. Give me a shout if you want to do a prep write-up for my website and we can link to your social media on there.


----------



## UK2USA

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Congrats mate, all that hard work paid off.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Weldon :thumb


----------



## anaboliclove

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Well done mate! Well deserved!


----------



## ausmaz

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Good job man! You should be really proud of yourself, whats the plan now..? Stay lean and within a few lbs of contest shape....and when are the brits finals?


----------



## Jordan08

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Commendable job mate.


----------



## mrwright

anaboliclove said:


> I've been feeling really tired lately on tren, every time I sit down I doze off for half an hour. I sort of get peaks and troughs in energy, I'm hoping it stops when I drop to a cruise dose only.


 Add more tren until you feel good!


----------



## Toranator

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Cracking job mate. You should make a journal for journey to brits (if youre going?)

Be nice for you to take up the offer of writing on the guys blog too of your prep you took. Be nice to know what gear/brand/doses/food you ate always make an interesting read.

Good job anyhow. Id love to compete one day, just need to add some LBM...


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Muckshifter

anaboliclove said:


> @FelonE Well done mate


----------



## babyarm

herc said:


> Pictures says it all... 7-0 was a tight fight
> 
> View attachment 134807


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> 3rd place at PCA Midlands with invite to British Finals
> 
> Boom lol buzzing
> 
> View attachment 136374


 Well done bud :thumb looks like all that hard work has paid off looking huge


----------



## Plate

Quick selfie added a bit of size, don't like bulking much feel watery and soft think I might go back to cutting soon


----------



## Plate

Well done @FelonE brilliant!


----------



## FelonE1

Thanks guys......putting in serious work to try and place at the British now


----------



## 72670

Plate said:


> Quick selfie added a bit of size, don't like bulking much feel watery and soft think I might go back to cutting soon
> 
> View attachment 136505





Plate said:


> Quick selfie added a bit of size, don't like bulking much feel watery and soft think I might go back to cutting soon
> 
> View attachment 136505


 What's your height, weight arm size without tensing etc?


----------



## 31205

B3NCH1 said:


> What's your height, weight arm size without tensing etc?


 No one measures arms without tensing.


----------



## Plate

B3NCH1 said:


> What's your height, weight arm size without tensing etc?


 No idea buddy, 5ft 6" and 12 stone.. But arm size I've never measured, I have my cock tho that's 8 n half inch Ukm size


----------



## Plate

sen said:


> No one measures arms without tensing.


 Do I look like I lift yet mate? I'm trying


----------



## 31205

Plate said:


> Do I look like I lift yet mate? I'm trying


 Haha yeah man. Need shirtless pic in 4 weeks though to confirm.


----------



## Plate

sen said:


> Haha yeah man. Need shirtless pic in 4 weeks though to confirm.


 Haha cheers mate but no chance, not with the way I'm looking from the carbs I don't like it at all, enjoying the size but prefer the definition maybe 4 months from now haha


----------



## 31205

Plate said:


> Haha cheers mate but no chance, not with the way I'm looking from the carbs I don't like it at all, enjoying the size but prefer the definition maybe 4 months from now haha


 I know what you mean. if I try to bulk I only add fat!


----------



## Plate

sen said:


> I know what you mean. if I try to bulk I only add fat!


 Im exactly the same, think I'm just going to stick to cutting and hopefully start to look decant


----------



## Smitch

Plate said:


> Quick selfie added a bit of size, don't like bulking much feel watery and soft think I might go back to cutting soon
> 
> View attachment 136505


 Fvck me, you need to buy some bigger T-shirts :lol:


----------



## Plate

Smitch said:


> Fvck me, you need to buy some bigger T-shirts :lol:


 It fitted nicely before, it's the pump honest :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Plate said:


> It fitted nicely before, it's the pump honest :lol:


 Well you fill it properly so its not like you're buying an XS or something!

To be fair if I go to superdry or somewhere and buy an xl it looks like that anyway!


----------



## Plate

Smitch said:


> Well you fill it properly so its not like you're buying an XS or something!
> 
> To be fair if I go to superdry or somewhere and buy an xl it looks like that anyway!


 Well that's a medium lol so you are a lot bigger than me

if you fill an xl like that you must have some size!


----------



## Smitch

Plate said:


> Well that's a medium lol so you are a lot bigger than me
> 
> if you fill an xl like that you must have some size!


 Haven't bought a medium for years, I'm 15.5 stone at 5ft 9 so not huge but XL in most places, xxl for my motorbike gear.

I'm all shoulders and back though, width is a bitch when buying clothes!


----------



## Plate

Smitch said:


> Haven't bought a medium for years, I'm 15.5 stone at 5ft 9 so not huge but XL in most places, xxl for my motorbike gear.
> 
> I'm all shoulders and back though, width is a bitch when buying clothes!


 Think I'm moving into large now, like my clothes tight tho lol

yeh leathers would have to be bigger I bet, no play in it is there

if you have low bf at 5ft 9 and 15 n a half stone then you must be pretty big, not seen you put a photo on here tbh


----------



## Smitch

Plate said:


> Think I'm moving into large now, like my clothes tight tho lol
> 
> yeh leathers would have to be bigger I bet, no play in it is there
> 
> if you have low bf at 5ft 9 and 15 n a half stone then you must be pretty big, not seen you put a photo on here tbh


 Probably high teens bf, abs just poking through but not what i'd class as lean.

Big to most on the street though, same as in my avi but a bit bigger now as that's about two years old.


----------



## 72670

Plate said:


> Well done @FelonE brilliant!





sen said:


> No one measures arms without tensing.


 So you walk around with your arms tensed all day...


----------



## 31205

B3NCH1 said:


> So you walk around with your arms tensed all day...


 No and I don't walk around with a tape measure around them all day either. Not sure what's your point is?


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Milfhunter

Henda929 said:


> Lying on the cooch after work with me dog.
> 
> excuse state of room mid way though house renovation and living in one room downstairs at minute
> 
> View attachment 136362


 Probably the worst jeans I've ever laid eyes on.



TITO said:


> Ah I'm with u mate! You're condition is immense btw
> 
> tjis is me 3 wks post show clinging on to it
> 
> View attachment 136181


 Huge respect brother, top class.


----------



## 72670

sen said:


> No and I don't walk around with a tape measure around them all day either. Not sure what's your point is?


 That's like tracking your waist line and breathing in when you measure.

nonsense


----------



## Henda929

Milfhunter said:


> Probably the worst jeans I've ever laid eyes on.


 Haha I like getting my money's worth, until one of the legs actually falls off they still good to go, even with the hole right next to the crotch


----------



## Toranator

Smitch said:


> Haven't bought a medium for years, I'm 15.5 stone at 5ft 9 so not huge but XL in most places, xxl for my motorbike gear.
> 
> I'm all shoulders and back though, width is a bitch when buying clothes!


 Bro im 185lb same height and had to buy my RST leathers 50 top which i think was 3XL (edit - 48 jacket just double checked which is XXL) and ill be honest its not got a s**t load of room but im only 42' chest. And trousers well lets say if my legs grow another inch or so ill have to buy a new pair its a joke. Loose as fvck on my waist but tight as owt on my legs lol. Also i got short limbs so its all fvcked up mate.


----------



## Plate

B3NCH1 said:


> That's like tracking your waist line and breathing in when you measure.
> 
> nonsense


 not really, only if you measured it one week untensed and the next week tensed

all measurements are for is tracking progress anyway doesn't really matter how you do it as long as it's done the same way all the time


----------



## 31205

B3NCH1 said:


> That's like tracking your waist line and breathing in when you measure.
> 
> nonsense


 You're probably the only person on the forum who measures their arms untensed.


----------



## TITO

anaboliclove said:


> sen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably the only person on the forum who measures their arms untensed.
> 
> 
> 
> I measures my penis on the flop
Click to expand...


----------



## TITO

Milfhunter said:


> Huge respect brother, top class.


 Cheers broski :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205

I was gonna say that. Not in those exact words but you wouldn't do that, would you?


----------



## TITO

sen said:


> I was gonna say that. Not in those exact words but you wouldn't do that, would you?


 Nope, would depress me more than measuring it erect


----------



## Sphinkter

B3NCH1 said:


> That's like tracking your waist line and breathing in when you measure.
> 
> nonsense


 Mate measuring your arm unflexed is like measuring your penis flaccid. It's just not the done thing.


----------



## Skye666

Sphinkter said:


> Mate measuring your arm unflexed is like measuring your penis flaccid. It's just not the done thing.


 Lol... :lol:


----------



## Henda929

Sphinkter said:


> Mate measuring your arm unflexed is like measuring your penis flaccid. It's just not the done thing.


 Haha yes I'd sooner shove pins through my foreskin than measure my little tiddler flaccid....


----------



## The-Real-Deal

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal

For honest evaluation PM nude full frontal. A unbiased professional critique with feedback will be given.


----------



## Milfhunter

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 Decent. Very nice tbf


----------



## MidsGuy21

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 Looking good Miss M


----------



## A1243R

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 f**k me Miss M, looking fantastic!! Have you been cutting recently? In great shape, kee up the good work


----------



## AestheticManlet

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 Very nice although need feet pics to compare to @Skye666's


----------



## Milfhunter

Ross1991 said:


> Very nice although need feet pics to compare to @Skye666's


 This chap loves feet, fair play tbf.

Nowt worse than a rotten set of toes, do be gipping.


----------



## Milfhunter

Guaranteed steak meal with onion rings too.


----------



## UK2USA

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 Luvin Ms. M. in her stars and stripes


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Very nice although need feet pics to compare to @Skye666's


 Tut @ u Ross !! Me and missy are a team u can't compare hers will be just as tidy as mine :lol:


----------



## mrwright

Natty Steve'o said:


> For honest evaluation PM nude full frontal. A unbiased professional critique with feedback will be given.


 PM sent xx


----------



## The-Real-Deal

mrwright said:


> PM sent xx


 Looks like a penis but only smaller !



Great work though....


----------



## Sphinkter

Excuse my puffy left nip.. (edit and the pubes :whistling: )

Duno what Richard was on about I'm pretty sure the drugs are working.

View attachment IMG_0138.JPG


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## RexEverthing

FelonE said:


> View attachment 136582


 Letting out a sly one? I get windy when I'm nervous too.


----------



## FelonE1

RexEverthing said:


> Letting out a sly one? I get windy when I'm nervous too.


 Was taken during my posing routine lol


----------



## RexEverthing

FelonE said:


> Was taken during my posing routine lol


 I know dude - just gags.

Anyway we need you to drop a log on here - need all ze info.


----------



## FelonE1

RexEverthing said:


> I know dude - just gags.
> 
> Anyway we need you to drop a log on here - need all ze info.


 I'm just cruising on a lil bulk atm but will be doing a 20 week prep for the Brits so might do a log of that


----------



## naturalguy

Can't even view pics anymore, weird. 

K FIXED IT, it was Adblock cos I removed "Wheymans" spastic advert in his sig, little slug.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sphinkter said:


> Excuse my puffy left nip.. (edit and the pubes :whistling: )
> 
> Duno what Richard was on about I'm pretty sure the drugs are working.
> 
> View attachment 136571


 the fro must run in your fam.


----------



## Heavyassweights

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 was going to say something inappropriate but today is a good day so - looking good.


----------



## Sphinkter

Heavyassweights said:


> the fro must run in your fam.


 Is my dads similar then?


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> For honest evaluation PM nude full frontal. A unbiased professional critique with feedback will be given.


 Cheers mate, will do. You've been asking for long enough, so I suppose I should give in.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sphinkter said:


> Is my dads similar then?


 yes


----------



## The-Real-Deal

richardrahl said:


> Cheers mate, will do. You've been asking for long enough, so I suppose I should give in.


 Inbox still empty


----------



## Loveleelady

MissMartinez said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 136560


 looking class!


----------



## richardrahl

Natty Steve'o said:


> Inbox still empty


 Patience, natural one, patience...

You really should learn to quote a poster when asking for nudes though. You know what this lot are like. 

Unless it really was just an open request..?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

richardrahl said:


> Patience, natural one, patience...
> 
> You really should learn to quote a poster when asking for nudes though. You know what this lot are like.
> 
> Unless it really was just an open request..?


 Its all about the chase lol

She knew who it was aimed at  ....I don't like to be to forward. Its all part of the game :whistling:


----------



## Ultrasonic

MissMartinez said:


> Not particularly but as I'm in LA so training daily with cals around 2500 a day. Well except today cos out at Halloween party last night and Tuesday cos out at Halloween party Monday
> 
> 500,000 out on the streets of West Hollywood Monday, will be madness no doubt lol! They're unbelievably into Halloween over here


 Well if that's what you look like without particularly cutting you're frankly showing off! Good for you  .


----------



## ripped45

richardrahl said:


> Patience, natural one, patience...
> 
> You really should learn to quote a poster when asking for nudes though. You know what this lot are like.
> 
> Unless it really was just an open request..?


 I have no problem with nudes..just saying


----------



## TREACLE




----------



## Quackerz

Pretty much 5 months with no training or AAS now, about 20kg down from 109 (including some BF and water) to 89kg at 6'', managing to maintain with BW exercise mostly and doing more cardio, legs have seemed to have lost the most size, looking forward to getting back on. No idea why people can't maintain themselves when they come off, I'm not even fu**ing lifting, it's just laziness..........


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Abc987

Quackerz said:


> Pretty much 5 months with no training or AAS now, about 20kg down from 109 (including some BF and water) to 89kg at 6'', managing to maintain with BW exercise mostly and doing more cardio, legs have seemed to have lost the most size, looking forward to getting back on. No idea why people can't maintain themselves when they come off, I'm not even fu**ing lifting, it's just laziness..........
> 
> View attachment 136602


 What's the reason for being off and no training mate?

Held on pretty well BTW


----------



## Frandeman

I don't even lift


----------



## Jordan08

Frandeman said:


> I don't even lift
> 
> View attachment 136616


 Picture in the cardio sections says the same


----------



## ripped45




----------



## Eddias

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 136617


 damn size of those quads and calves impressive


----------



## 31205

MissMartinez said:


> Retake photo needed with hand out of the way and unclenched


 On all 4s with legs open more like!


----------



## Quackerz

Abc987 said:


> What's the reason for being off and no training mate?
> 
> Held on pretty well BTW


 Umbilical hernia mate, tried training through it but practically anything was causing me discomfort, just not worth training through and tearing it more. Surgery is in a few weeks.


----------



## 31205

Quackerz said:


> Umbilical hernia mate, tried training through it but practically anything was causing me discomfort, just not worth training through and tearing it more. Surgery is in a few weeks.


 That something to do with belly button area?


----------



## Quackerz

sen said:


> That something to do with belly button area?


 Yes mate, my abdominal wall has a two inch vertical tear at the navel, I keep having to push visceral fat back through it into my stomach, it's not painful, certainly not comfortable though. I'll be glad once the mesh IT and stitch it up.

Edit: Why the f**k is 'it' in capitols? fu**ing iPhones....


----------



## Frandeman

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Picture in the cardio sections says the same


 It's all the fu**ing I do


----------



## AestheticManlet

Some very impressive physiques been posted.

@Lorian Everytime time I try to upload images from iphone I always get an error, code is 200. Can only upload from desktop. Has been like this for a while.

"There was a problem processing the uploaded file. -200."


----------



## ripped45

sen said:


> On all 4s with legs open more like!


 lol i do have a few of those too for special audiences lol


----------



## Gavinmcl

Ross1991 said:


> Some very impressive physiques been posted.
> 
> @Lorian Everytime time I try to upload images from iphone I always get an error, code is 200. Can only upload from desktop. Has been like this for a while.
> 
> "There was a problem processing the uploaded file. -200."


 same not iphone related s7 here only happened recently as in of two weeks


----------



## 31205

ripped45 said:


> lol i do have a few of those too for special audiences lol


 Just checked my inbox. Obviously I'm not special...


----------



## ripped45

sen said:


> Just checked my inbox. Obviously I'm not special...


 your inbox doesn't allow pics lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

Gavinmcl said:


> same not iphone related s7 here only happened recently as in of two weeks


 Been over a month for me. I'd like to think the error code is too hench but don't think so :whistling: .


----------



## BLUE(UK)

ripped45 said:


> your inbox doesn't allow pics lol


 His back box allows 3D and virtual reality.


----------



## Test-e

Truthfully turning 23 next month. 2 years before I will finally step on stage. Serious work needed.

Have had serious problems with my bicep tendons for past year, 0 work done. Started back light today.

Poor lighting...

...Now that the excuses are out the way...








No filter.


----------



## FelonE1

Getting some off season gains in before I start prep again in 10 weeks


----------



## 31205

BLUE(UK) said:


> His back box allows 3D and virtual reality.


 Laughing my head off at this.


----------



## mal




----------



## Gavinmcl

mal said:


> View attachment 136672


 your a unit m8 Jesus always seen your username never seen a pic


----------



## Quackerz

MissMartinez said:


> Retake photo needed with hand out of the way and unclenched


 @Skye666 would pork it with her penis......


----------



## Skye666

Quackerz said:


> @Skye666 would pork it with her penis......


 Tagging me for attention again.....sigh


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Tagging me for attention again.....sigh


 tag for a shag x


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> tag for a shag x


 Why don't u taggers ever put ya pictures up?? ... I be more interested in that ...go on heavy let's have a look.


----------



## Quackerz

Skye666 said:


> Why don't u taggers ever put ya pictures up?? ... I be more interested in that ...go on heavy let's have a look.


 I have posted pictures, read the thread.



Skye666 said:


> Tagging me for attention again.....sigh


 Yes, I'm the one who craves attention.......


----------



## TITO

mal said:


> View attachment 136672


 Looking huge mate what height weight are u? Look bloody massive!!!



FelonE said:


> Getting some off season gains in before I start prep again in 10 weeks
> 
> View attachment 136671


 s**t you've filled out loads all ready after your comp mate!!!


----------



## Milfhunter

mal said:


> View attachment 136672


 Looking beast bro. Cracking lats and chest. Keep the good work up


----------



## mal

TITO said:


> Looking huge mate what height weight are u? Look bloody massive!!!
> 
> s**t you've filled out loads all ready after your comp mate!!!


 im 5.11 15.7 stone,im not that big in bb terms....more into shape/balance side of it..everything is in proportion now..

so just fine tuning from now on.....


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> s**t you've filled out loads all ready after your comp mate!!!


 6000 cals a day. training twice a day with two big sessions lol on this ting my bruddah haha


----------



## Test-e

FelonE said:


> 6000 cals a day. training twice a day with two big sessions lol on this ting my bruddah haha


 fu**ing 'ell mate, animal.


----------



## Growing Lad

@malsuper impressive


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Why don't u taggers ever put ya pictures up?? ... I be more interested in that ...go on heavy let's have a look.


 do you have a shower cap?

wrap that around your phone and then give me a shout.


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> 6000 cals a day. training twice a day with two big sessions lol on this ting my bruddah haha


 What do you eat to fill the 6k cals lol? Fortunately I can still gain weight on around 4250 ATM but it's still hard work especially when I don't have much of an appetite.


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> 6000 cals a day. training twice a day with two big sessions lol on this ting my bruddah haha


 U WILL NOT BE STOPPED!!


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> What do you eat to fill the 6k cals lol? Fortunately I can still gain weight on around 4250 ATM but it's still hard work especially when I don't have much of an appetite.


 300g ginger nuts,15 eggs,340g potatoes,250g rice,60g peanut butter,tin of beans,packet of noodles,tin of tuna,6 weetabix,300g oats. Also eat other s**t as well lol gains brah


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> U WILL NOT BE STOPPED!!


 Do whatever it takes mate lol


----------



## A1243R

FelonE said:


> 300g ginger nuts,15 eggs,340g potatoes,250g rice,60g peanut butter,tin of beans,packet of noodles,tin of tuna,6 weetabix,300g oats. Also eat other s**t as well lol gains brah


 What protein is that coming out at mate? Doesnt look like loads!

Massive amounts of carbs good going


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> What protein is that coming out at mate? Doesnt look like loads!
> 
> Massive amounts of carbs good going


 250 protein . 717 carbs


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> 250 protein . 717 carbs


 Rice pudding is a good shout. 10-15p a tin over 300 cals 64 carbs 12 p few g fat.


----------



## FelonE1

Ross1991 said:


> Rice pudding is a good shout. 10-15p a tin over 300 cals 64 carbs 12 p few g fat.


 Nice


----------



## Heavyassweights

melanieuk said:


> Try eating protein as you train too, a bar or something. If you start your recovery before you actually stop training your body can absorb it as it needs it, esp if ur doing a heavy session.


 Mel Mel Mel x


----------



## jake87

Eating whilst training. Classic


----------



## mal

I drink about 50 grams of whey in my workouts ,with water...best thing I ever did.....


----------



## Jordan08

Getting fat lately....just a random shot after workout


----------



## FelonE1

Yesterday


----------



## FelonE1

5ft 11

94kg

6000 calories a day

Never be satisfied


----------



## UK2USA

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Getting fat lately....just a random shot after workout
> 
> View attachment 136731


 Arms looking good bro!


----------



## Jordan08

UK2USA said:


> Arms looking good bro!


 Thanks brother


----------



## Test-e

What average genes look like. Small shoulder & ribcage and wide hips are not ideal.

My arms are actually 18.5 inches flexed, but they're damn long so look tiny here.

No idea as to what pose this is.

Also should note my left side is further forward than the right, I do have even traps.

Sitting around 262lbs, 6'4

Think that's enough excuses for this photo.


----------



## Test-e

MissMartinez said:


> Lose the beard @Test-e


 You been talking to my girlfriend? she hates it :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MissMartinez said:


> Don't blame her, can't stand them and dunno what this new craze is men growing them. I'd refuse to shave if I was her until you did


 Female version of a dirty protest.


----------



## Oioi

FelonE said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 136732


 Felon you are one sick barstool.


----------



## naturalguy

MissMartinez said:


> Don't blame her, can't stand them and dunno what this new craze is men growing them. I'd refuse to shave if I was her until you did


 beards are life.


----------



## A1243R

MissMartinez said:


> Lose the beard @Test-e


 apparently beards are for ugly people to hide there face. Thats what I read somehwere the other day.... Explain why I dont have one


----------



## swole troll

naturalguy said:


> beards are life.


 there are only two types of people in this world without beards:

boys and women


----------



## A1243R

swole troll said:


> there are only two types of people in this world with beards:
> 
> Peados and homosexuals


 Boom.

 :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave

melanieuk said:


> Try eating protein as you train too, a bar or something. If you start your recovery before you actually stop training your body can absorb it as it needs it, esp if ur doing a heavy session.


 Sorry but.... come again?


----------



## nWo

swole troll said:


> there are only three types of people in this world without beards:
> 
> Good looking people that like to show their face, boys and women


 Fixed


----------



## 31205

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Getting fat lately....just a random shot after workout
> 
> View attachment 136731


 Didn't know they sold synthol in India mate! Arms looking huge.


----------



## RedStar

mal said:


> I drink about 50 grams of whey in my workouts ,with water...best thing I ever did.....


 Surely Peptopro would be a better option as whey will draw blood to your gut intra workout which isn't beneficial?


----------



## RedStar

melanieuk said:


> Try eating protein as you train too, a bar or something. If you start your recovery before you actually stop training your body can absorb it as it needs it, esp if ur doing a heavy session.


 well this is completely incorrect!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Test-e said:


> You been talking to my girlfriend? she hates it :lol:


 i have and she says you are a cunnt

lol x


----------



## Test-e

Heavyassweights said:


> i have and she says you are a cunnt
> 
> lol x


 Which one ? :axe:


----------



## richardrahl

Not had the best if times over the last month. Smashed the s**t out of mt right Tib and Fib, 9 days in hospital, lots of pain and I now have an Intermedullary Nail that's been put in through my knee and hammered down through the bone marrow channel to my ankle, holding the bits together.

A wee selection of pics.

The night I did it (foolishly expecting just a cast until I saw this) -









The morning after (wearing some of the underwear kindly sent to me by @Quackerz and @Plate on Valentines Day) -









All these are 2-3 days later after the op (first one is how I actually woke up a day after surgery)

















More recent -

















So, out of action for a while and certainly no leg work for months. I've fought a lot in tournaments etc in my life and broken more than my fair share of bones, but I've never experienced anything anywhere near as painful as what this has been at times.

Sat on my arse pretty much constantly, but plotting the mother of all rebounds.


----------



## Jordan08

sen said:


> Didn't know they sold synthol in India mate! Arms looking huge.


 Hahaha. I din't know it's looking that ugly


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@richardrahl

How did you do that?


----------



## richardrahl

BLUE(UK) said:


> @richardrahl
> 
> How did you do that?


 On a bloody rope swing in some woods in Cornwall, mate. It was attached a good 40-45ft up, with a mound on one side of the path and about a 8ft drop away the other side, so you get a really good swing.

We were walking the dogs with some family (just after spending almost 8hrs getting there!). Had half an hour just lightly pushing the kids around on it, with the odd go for myself and the other adults. I'd been just pissing around holding on with hands only, but after watching the brother in law stand in the (low hanging) tyre, I decided to do the same. Went from up on the mound, left foot in the tyre and as I went across the path I scuffed my trailing leg.

Felt virtually nothing at all, but heard an almighty snap. All the family were laughing, seeing my flip flop fly off (I'm one of those twats that'll wear shorts and flip flops most of the year :lol: , just add in a hoody when it gets chilly) and thought the snap was just that, but I had a bad feeling, looked down and saw my foot swinging. I said "Sorry guys, I've just smashed my leg", but they thought I was joking at first. Brother in law stopped the swing and I hopped off, laid down and cover it up to save the kids seeing.

Problem was that I was 1/2 mile into the woods, the air ambulance couldn't get close enough because of branch cover, so the Fire Service had to cut a gate open, first response Landie me out and to an ambulance. All took 90mins+ and plenty of Morphine and Ketamine etc. I was having a mad time on all those drugs. Haha.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Test-e said:


> Which one ? :axe:


 dave


----------



## Quackerz

richardrahl said:


> Not had the best if times over the last month. Smashed the s**t out of mt right Tib and Fib, 9 days in hospital, lots of pain and I now have an Intermedullary Nail that's been put in through my knee and hammered down through the bone marrow channel to my ankle, holding the bits together.
> 
> A wee selection of pics.
> 
> The night I did it (foolishly expecting just a cast until I saw this) -
> 
> View attachment 136812
> 
> 
> The morning after (wearing some of the underwear kindly sent to me by @Quackerz and @Plate on Valentines Day) -
> 
> 
> View attachment 136811
> 
> 
> All these are 2-3 days later after the op (first one is how I actually woke up a day after surgery)
> 
> View attachment 136813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136814
> 
> 
> More recent -
> 
> 
> View attachment 136815
> 
> 
> View attachment 136816
> 
> 
> So, out of action for a while and certainly no leg work for months. I've fought a lot in tournaments etc in my life and broken more than my fair share of bones, but I've never experienced anything anywhere near as painful as what this has been at times.
> 
> Sat on my arse pretty much constantly, but plotting the mother of all rebounds.


 I'll send you a get well soon card with a gift certificate for Baskin and Robins mate. X

Hope you can get it sorted soon, I've been out of the gym around five months now, it's fu**ing debilitating. I should have just cruised instead of running PCT. :lol:


----------



## GameofThrones

Test-e said:


> View attachment 136807
> 
> 
> What average genes look like. Small shoulder & ribcage and wide hips are not ideal.
> 
> My arms are actually 18.5 inches flexed, but they're damn long so look tiny here.
> 
> No idea as to what pose this is.
> 
> Also should note my left side is further forward than the right, I do have even traps.
> 
> Sitting around 262lbs, 6'4
> 
> Think that's enough excuses for this photo.


 6'4, jeeze you managed to pack some muscle on that height.

Now I know who kept changing all the leg extension settings when I used to go to Pumping Iron


----------



## FelonE1

Oioi said:


> Felon you are one sick barstool.


 You God damn right son lol


----------



## Test-e

GameofThrones said:


> 6'4, jeeze you managed to pack some muscle on that height.
> 
> Now I know who kept changing all the leg extension settings when I used to go to Pumping Iron


 Not nearly enough muscle mate

Actually have been at pure gym this entire time :lol:

Plan is to try pumping iron again on Thursday


----------



## ripped45

Skye666 said:


> Is that ur bum....??? Blimey! I feel so damn soft now


 it is, genetically gifted i guess and worked damn hard to get em...that's why I have no issue showing them off


----------



## GameofThrones

Test-e said:


> Not nearly enough muscle mate
> 
> Actually have been at pure gym this entire time :lol:
> 
> Plan is to try pumping iron again on Thursday


 For someone your height it's impressive, hows pure gym these days- I hear the one in Finchley gets packed out?


----------



## richardrahl

Quackerz said:


> I'll send you a get well soon card with a gift certificate for Baskin and Robins mate. X
> 
> Hope you can get it sorted soon, I've been out of the gym around five months now, it's fu**ing debilitating. I should have just cruised instead of running PCT. :lol:


 I'll have a 20 serving sized Double Chocolate Indulgence. :thumbup1:

Hoping to get in the gym in a few weeks and just do some light work on the machines, where I don't have to stabilise myself with my leg too much. Running a trt dose at the minute. At least all my niggles - and receptors - are getting a good break.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

richardrahl said:


> On a bloody rope swing in some woods in Cornwall, mate. It was attached a good 40-45ft up, with a mound on one side of the path and about a 8ft drop away the other side, so you get a really good swing.
> 
> We were walking the dogs with some family (just after spending almost 8hrs getting there!). Had half an hour just lightly pushing the kids around on it, with the odd go for myself and the other adults. I'd been just pissing around holding on with hands only, but after watching the brother in law stand in the (low hanging) tyre, I decided to do the same. Went from up on the mound, left foot in the tyre and as I went across the path I scuffed my trailing leg.
> 
> Felt virtually nothing at all, but heard an almighty snap. All the family were laughing, seeing my flip flop fly off (I'm one of those twats that'll wear shorts and flip flops most of the year :lol: , just add in a hoody when it gets chilly) and thought the snap was just that, but I had a bad feeling, looked down and saw my foot swinging. I said "Sorry guys, I've just smashed my leg", but they thought I was joking at first. Brother in law stopped the swing and I hopped off, laid down and cover it up to save the kids seeing.
> 
> Problem was that I was 1/2 mile into the woods, the air ambulance couldn't get close enough because of branch cover, so the Fire Service had to cut a gate open, first response Landie me out and to an ambulance. All took 90mins+ and plenty of Morphine and Ketamine etc. I was having a mad time on all those drugs. Haha.


 Geez, I've witnessed a few accidents involving rope swings. I'd not use one these days as I'm a bit on the heavy side. One funny one was a guy jumped on the swing n the branch snapped, not only did he crash to the floor but the branch hit him afterwards. Double pow!!

Dont worry about the flip flops, I'm the same as my feet are always hot so as soon as I finish my last job at work I put on my flip flops n drive back.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

richardrahl said:


> I'll have a 20 serving sized Double Chocolate Indulgence. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hoping to get in the gym in a few weeks and just do some light work on the machines, where I don't have to stabilise myself with my leg too much. Running a trt dose at the minute. At least all my niggles - and receptors - are getting a good break.


 I'd allow the bone to knit first. Any tension can't be doing it much good.

I broke mine after I tried to wheelie through a ford on my enduro bike, it all went wrong to put it mildly and ended up over the bars but halfway over my leg hit a tree branch which snapped it. Luckily my boot held it together so I could ride back home before getting a lift to the hospital with a floppy lower leg.


----------



## Oioi

FelonE said:


> You God damn right son lol


 I was here when you started up..... Superb progression. No ****.


----------



## monkeybiker

BLUE(UK) said:


> not only did he crash to the floor but the branch hit him afterwards. Double pow!!


 HA Ha, like something out of a cartoon :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Oioi said:


> I was here when you started up..... Superb progression. No ****.


 Yeah definitely come on a bit since then


----------



## swole troll

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Fixed


----------



## Test-e

GameofThrones said:


> For someone your height it's impressive, hows pure gym these days- I hear the one in Finchley gets packed out?


 Actually not so bad right now.

Friday Saturday Sunday 5 of us will go and turn it into a bit of a spit and sawdust place.

Nobody bats an eyelash as three of the guys work there, and it's pretty empty...

Pickings are better than a bar... if you're into that.


----------



## Heavyassweights

FelonE said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely come on a bit since then
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely come on a bit since then
Click to expand...

 I was there before him though, can i get a signed bandana at the next bodypower.


----------



## ausmaz

richardrahl said:


> Not had the best if times over the last month. Smashed the s**t out of mt right Tib and Fib, 9 days in hospital, lots of pain and I now have an Intermedullary Nail that's been put in through my knee and hammered down through the bone marrow channel to my ankle, holding the bits together.
> 
> A wee selection of pics.
> 
> The night I did it (foolishly expecting just a cast until I saw this) -
> 
> View attachment 136812
> 
> 
> The morning after (wearing some of the underwear kindly sent to me by @Quackerz and @Plate on Valentines Day) -
> 
> 
> View attachment 136811
> 
> 
> All these are 2-3 days later after the op (first one is how I actually woke up a day after surgery)
> 
> View attachment 136813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136814
> 
> 
> More recent -
> 
> 
> View attachment 136815
> 
> 
> View attachment 136816
> 
> 
> So, out of action for a while and certainly no leg work for months. I've fought a lot in tournaments etc in my life and broken more than my fair share of bones, but I've never experienced anything anywhere near as painful as what this has been at times.
> 
> Sat on my arse pretty much constantly, but plotting the mother of all rebounds.


 Holy shiz man....that is fvcked....wishing you a speedy recovery mate!


----------



## richardrahl

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd allow the bone to knit fwellbeing. Any tension can't be doin g it much good.
> 
> I broke mine after I tried to wheelie through a ford on my enduro bike, it all went wrong to put it mildly and ended up over the bars but halfway over my leg hit a tree branch which snapped it. Luckily my boot held it together so I could ride back home before getting a lift to the hospital with a floppy lower leg.


 I really didn't mean anything strenuous at all, mate. It was for my mental wellbeing rather than anything gains driven. Recovery comes first, but there's only so much sitting on my arse that I can do. I'm 3wks post op now, so another month should have me starting to knit together quite well.

That one about the bloke falling and then being hit by the branch is class. Like something from a Carry On film. :lol:



ausmaz said:


> Holy shiz man....that is fvcked....wishing you a speedy recovery mate!


 Cheers buddy. Appreciate it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> Not had the best if times over the last month. Smashed the s**t out of mt right Tib and Fib, 9 days in hospital, lots of pain and I now have an Intermedullary Nail that's been put in through my knee and hammered down through the bone marrow channel to my ankle, holding the bits together.
> 
> A wee selection of pics.
> 
> The night I did it (foolishly expecting just a cast until I saw this) -
> 
> View attachment 136812
> 
> 
> The morning after (wearing some of the underwear kindly sent to me by @Quackerz and @Plate on Valentines Day) -
> 
> 
> View attachment 136811
> 
> 
> All these are 2-3 days later after the op (first one is how I actually woke up a day after surgery)
> 
> View attachment 136813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136814
> 
> 
> More recent -
> 
> 
> View attachment 136815
> 
> 
> View attachment 136816
> 
> 
> So, out of action for a while and certainly no leg work for months. I've fought a lot in tournaments etc in my life and broken more than my fair share of bones, but I've never experienced anything anywhere near as painful as what this has been at times.
> 
> Sat on my arse pretty much constantly, but plotting the mother of all rebounds.


 I have the same rod going up my femur, still there 7 years on, had 2 screws taken out since tho

hope you have a fast recovery pal


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> I have the same rod going up my femur, still there 7 years on, had 2 screws taken out since tho
> 
> hope you have a fast recovery pal


 Cheers, bud. Were the screws taken out because they were giving you stick? I read online that for most for people who have pain further down the line, it's often relieved by removing the screws.


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> Cheers, bud. Were the screws taken out because they were giving you stick? I read online that for most for people who have pain further down the line, it's often relieved by removing the screws.


 Yeh mate I had the 2 at the top of my femur removed because it was catching a muscle when I laid on my side and what not, then one at the bottom by my knee, took the pain away instantly..

rods staying put for as long as possible tho haha, makes me cringe thinking about them drilling up my bone to put that rod in lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MissMartinez said:


> Should give up those bikes at your age! Do u have a beard too like TestE, ImNotAPervert (but he really is) and Tito? Lol one of those that thin out at the end and blow in the wind when you're driving [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=735f7c8eff616071b1c16a89f0dbac49c287d0d5b32bf471842581f1c16391e7[/IMG]


 No beard, I just always look unshaven as it grows so fast and dark hair/skin.


----------



## TITO

Test-e said:


> View attachment 136807
> 
> 
> What average genes look like. Small shoulder & ribcage and wide hips are not ideal.
> 
> My arms are actually 18.5 inches flexed, but they're damn long so look tiny here.
> 
> No idea as to what pose this is.
> 
> Also should note my left side is further forward than the right, I do have even traps.
> 
> Sitting around 262lbs, 6'4
> 
> Think that's enough excuses for this photo.


 Awesome mate! Bet you look a lot bigger/thicker in the flesh, photos don't do justice some times

What sort of Cals do u need to put size on at your height?


----------



## Test-e

TITO said:


> Awesome mate! Bet you look a lot bigger/thicker in the flesh, photos don't do justice some times
> 
> What sort of Cals do u need to put size on at your height?


 Yeah, but I think everyone is bigger in the flesh, some people are just shorter haha

6500-7000 if no cardio for maintenence.

7000+ if cardio.

Was sitting at 282lbs in this photo a month ago, heaviest I've been, I'm the tall one.

Had to cut down my weight as eating that much wasn't allowing me a life.


----------



## Kevin Levrone




----------



## Kevin Levrone




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Kevin Levrone said:


> View attachment 136890





Kevin Levrone said:


> View attachment 136864


 Look great there.

Please don't tell us you're 5ft tall.


----------



## Kevin Levrone

BLUE(UK) said:


> Look great there.
> 
> Please don't tell us you're 5ft tall.


 180cms here mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Kevin Levrone said:


> 180cms here mate


 Great physique from the pictures as I'm sure others will agree.


----------



## Kevin Levrone

BLUE(UK) said:


> Great physique from the pictures as I'm sure others will agree.


 Cheers. Sitting at 80kgs at the moment and the goal is stage weight of 85 kgs in October'17.


----------



## richardrahl

MissMartinez said:


> Wise man! Stubble is ok just beards suck :lol:


 I've always found you quite charming until you spouted this. :tongue:


----------



## Kevin Levrone




----------



## jayDP

..

View attachment IMG_1133.JPG


----------



## TITO

Kevin Levrone said:


> View attachment 136969
> 
> 
> View attachment 136970


 Looking ripped mate have u a comp coming up?



jayDP said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 136976


 Lookin big and lean mate! Stats?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

L



jayDP said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 136976


 Xercise4less?


----------



## Ultrasonic

Looks like @Jatin Bhatia and @Kevin Levrone train in the same gym?



Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 136731





Kevin Levrone said:


> View attachment 136969


----------



## GameofThrones

richardrahl said:


> I've always found you quite charming until you spouted this. :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 136897
> 
> 
> View attachment 136898


 Have you seen Dorians someones jawline after a cut and lot's of tren?

Nothing says boss like a fu**ing 4 dimensional jaw and a 17 inch neck lean.


----------



## GameofThrones

Ultrasonic said:


> Looks like @Jatin Bhatia and @Kevin Levrone train in the same gym?


 Holee****

Wattif @Jatin Bhatia is @Kevin Levrone


----------



## jayDP

@TITO

Thanks bud

15.6lb 5f11"

3 weeks in to bulk

@FuqOutDaWhey

Yeah, in huntscross Liverpool


----------



## Kevin Levrone

TITO said:


> Looking ripped mate have u a comp coming up?


 Cheers lad. Just finished with it.


----------



## Kevin Levrone

Ultrasonic said:


> Looks like @Jatin Bhatia and @Kevin Levrone train in the same gym?


 Yup lad. He is the reason I'm on this forum. He started a thread on this forum with my pictures as well related to recovery.


----------



## Kevin Levrone

GameofThrones said:


> Holee****
> 
> Wattif @Jatin Bhatia is @Kevin Levrone


 Soulmates?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Kevin Levrone said:


> Soulmates?


 Swolemate's


----------



## Ares

Ultrasonic said:


> Looks like @Jatin Bhatia and @Kevin Levrone train in the same gym?


----------



## GameofThrones

Ultrasonic said:


> Looks like @Jatin Bhatia and @Kevin Levrone train in the same gym?


 @Jatin Bhatia is actually in @Kevin Levrone pic. To the right his reflection is underneath the fan theres a guy in a red cap and white t-shirt. And in his own pic he's wearing a red cap and white t-shirt...


----------



## Plate

Well guys that's me done with bulking, I've added a bit of mass but too much fat for my liking, just going to cut now and get as lean as possible


----------



## Plate

That picture does me no justice but fvck it lol


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> What's your tats of?


 Jesus, some angles, a cherub and some hench guy wi wings.. And a few verses from the poem the final inspection and the date I was injured in afghan


----------



## Plate

Ares said:


> Posting it twice doesn't make you any taller mate x


 Haha I sorted now, 5,6 is average anyway :lol:


----------



## lewdylewd

Plate said:


> some hench guy wi wings.. And a poem


 ****?


----------



## Ares

Plate said:


> Haha I sorted now, 5,6 is average anyway :lol:


 I flicked back through and thought I'd mistaken the quoted pic for a double post, so deleted my post :lol:


----------



## Plate

Ares said:


> I flicked back through and thought I'd mistaken the quoted pic for a double post, so deleted my post :lol:


 Haha you pussyed out no big deal :lol:

see if you was short you would have left it


----------



## Plate

lewdylewd said:


> ****?


 Full, you offering? X


----------



## Ares

Plate said:


> see if you was short you would have left it


 Count my blessings every day x


----------



## Plate

MissMartinez said:


> Awww you didn't need to get a tattoo of me. Appreciated none the less
> 
> View attachment 136987


 Aye no worrys, nice pic and I think I speak for all the lads on here the more pipe in mouth pics the better tbh


----------



## Frandeman

Plate said:


> Well guys that's me done with bulking, I've added a bit of mass but too much fat for my liking, just going to cut now and get as lean as possible
> 
> View attachment 136986


 Too much food on your plate


----------



## Plate

Frandeman said:


> Too much food on your plate


 I know! fat little cvnt aren't I :lol:


----------



## lewdylewd

Plate said:


> Full, you offering? X


 Check your inbox, PM sent


----------



## TITO

GameofThrones said:


> @Jatin Bhatia is actually in @Kevin Levrone pic. To the right his reflection is underneath the fan theres a guy in a red cap and white t-shirt. And in his own pic he's wearing a red cap and white t-shirt...


 @Ultrasonic and @GameofThrones u should start your own detective agency!!!


----------



## 31205

Plate said:


> Jesus, some angles, a cherub and some hench guy wi wings.. And a few verses from the poem the final inspection and the date I was injured in afghan


 What sort of angles we talking mate? Obtuse, acute, right angles?

On a serious note, what was the injury you got in Afghanistan?


----------



## FelonE1

Start prep again beginning of January


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Start prep again beginning of January
> 
> View attachment 137277
> 
> 
> View attachment 137278


 Kristina, is that you?

Looks like you've put tonnes of size on felon.


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Kristina, is that you?
> 
> Looks like you've put tonnes of size on felon.


 Only 94kg mate. Have grown though yeah lol gains son


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> Only 94kg mate. Have grown though yeah lol gains son


 Looking big mate and still lean so hopefully prep should as good as your last one.

Good work soldier keep pushing that grub till Jan, 3 Xmas dinners for dem gains brah?


----------



## 31205

FelonE said:


> Only 94kg mate. Have grown though yeah lol gains son


 Only 94kg is decent gains!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Forum doesnt let me upload from phone, right fvck on uploading elsewhere.

Anyway well into my bulk and still looking quite lean I think. Took yesterday morning upon waking :thumb










One took during this mornings push workout


----------



## FelonE1

sen said:


> Only 94kg is decent gains!


 10kg up from comp weight


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Plate said:


> Well guys that's me done with bulking, I've added a bit of mass but too much fat for my liking, just going to cut now and get as lean as possible
> 
> View attachment 136986


 Top Tips.....While bulking you still need to lift weights matey .... 

The quality of food is key. A calorie is not just a calorie. Nutritional value is paramount! 

You can consume the same amount of calories on a bulk program yet have two different effects on how those calories ore used/stored dependent on what type of food stuffs which are consumed.

Bulking is about upping the caloric intake utilising the correct food stuffs. srs. High protein vs high carbs for example. Muscle building vs fat storage.


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> 10kg up from comp weight


 You still on 6k cals mate? I've had to up to 4500 4250 isn't cutting it anymore no doubt it will keep rising lol


----------



## Plate

Natty Steve'o said:


> Top Tips.....While bulking you still need to lift weights matey ....
> 
> The quality of food is key. A calorie is not just a calorie. Nutritional value is paramount!
> 
> You can consume the same amount of calories on a bulk program yet have two different effects on how those calories ore used/stored dependent on what type of food stuffs which are consumed.
> 
> Bulking is about upping the caloric intake utilising the correct food stuffs. srs. High protein vs high carbs for example. Muscle building vs fat storage.


 Fvck you Steve ice cream and Netflix series is proper bulking

I know what I did wrong diet wasn't good enough, protein and good fats defo weren't high enough

I had been cutting so long I just slacked off and enjoyed it too much

good advice tho mate I will get back on it again after Xmas no point cutting now is there lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

Plate said:


> Fvck you Steve ice cream and Netflix series is proper bulking
> 
> I know what I did wrong diet wasn't good enough, protein and good fats defo weren't high enough
> 
> I had been cutting so long I just slacked off and enjoyed it too much
> 
> good advice tho mate I will get back on it again after Xmas no point cutting now is there lol


 What do you bulk and cut on ?

i tend to keep protein the same for bulk and cut, slightly less fats on cut and i only really reduce calories through carbs.


----------



## Plate

Ross1991 said:


> What do you bulk and cut on ?
> 
> i tend to keep protein the same for bulk and cut, slightly less fats on cut and i only really reduce calories through carbs.


 Around 180-200 for both but I slacked off while bulking with the protein too many carbs tbh

like I said been cutting for so long I just enjoyed the idea of bulking a little too much lol

still gained size but just too much fat for my liking I don't like feeling that way


----------



## Plate

Took this morning, not too bad on the fat gain I guess I just like the lean look and feeling


----------



## AestheticManlet

Plate said:


> Took this morning, not too bad on the fat gain I guess I just like the lean look and feeling
> 
> View attachment 137292


 How much you weigh in that pic?


----------



## Plate

Ross1991 said:


> How much you weigh in that pic?


 Havnt weighed myself in a while will have to check mate I just go by mirror mainly


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Plate said:


> Havnt weighed myself in a while will have to check mate I just go by mirror mainly


 Jump on the scales fatty

:lol:

we NEED to know. lol


----------



## Plate

Natty Steve'o said:


> Jump on the scales fatty
> 
> :lol:
> 
> we NEED to know. lol


 Dont steve I'm gunna get tears in my Ben & jerrys

will let you know havnt got them on me lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Plate said:


> Dont steve I'm gunna get tears in my Ben & jerrys
> 
> will let you know havnt got them on me lol


 Just messin fella

What do you estimate at this present time...?

lets see how far out you are against the actual...


----------



## Plate

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just messin fella
> 
> What do you estimate at this present time...?
> 
> lets see how far out you are against the actual...


 I weigh 11st at 5ft 6


----------



## richardrahl

Plate said:


> Took this morning, not too bad on the fat gain I guess I just like the lean look and feeling
> 
> View attachment 137292


 The things I would do...


----------



## Plate

richardrahl said:


> The things I would do...


 You know you don't need to sweet talk me like that


----------



## Heavyassweights

Plate said:


> I weigh 11st at 5ft 6


 cute


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Skye666 what's your current condition? X


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> @Skye666 what's your current condition? X


 Fluffy....and hairy but still the best u could ever manage


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Fluffy....and hairy but still the best u could ever manage


 not true boo


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> not true boo


 Yeh yehhhhh


----------



## 72670

sen said:


> Kristina, is that you?
> 
> Looks like you've put tonnes of size on felon.





FelonE said:


> Start prep again beginning of January
> 
> View attachment 137277
> 
> 
> View attachment 137278


 How long you been at it?


----------



## mal

RedStar said:


> Surely Peptopro would be a better option as whey will draw blood to your gut intra workout which isn't beneficial?


 such a small amount I don't think it makes any diff tbh,i still get great pumps etc and gaining new tissue well,its all that concerns me

really.....I actually don't rate amino acids,made no difference in recovery or gains..il fill up on the cheaper option lol..


----------



## Irish Beast

Following 2.5 stone drop. Few weeks old now and have tightened up a fair bit since then . Need a camera person really as selfies never do justice! Still lots more work to do


----------



## Todai

Current legs.
View attachment IMG_2461.PNG
View attachment IMG_2463.PNG


----------



## Disclosure

todai said:


> Current legs.
> View attachment 137332
> 
> View attachment 137333


 Look like the legs of an 11 stone man


----------



## Todai

Disclosure said:


> Look like the legs of an 11 stone man


 :lol:


----------



## Henda929

Having to train light at the minute till see what the crack is and what have to do with 3 bastard hernias, so taking the opportunity to try to build a decent back rather than just a strong one so focusing on more volume and movements other than the row and deads , I'm no bodybuilder and train for the fun of it more than else also I like being fat and have no desire to stop eating crisps and high fat meats haha


----------



## Test-e




----------



## GameofThrones

Test-e said:


> View attachment 137533


 mirrorception.


----------



## Test-e

GameofThrones said:


> mirrorception.


 Angles make all the difference :whistling:


----------



## liam7200

No where near the size of you guys ;( but making good progress

View attachment IMG_1465.JPG


----------



## Frandeman

FreshMuscle said:


> View attachment 137539
> 
> 
> Not as big not as lean but i manage with 1bad shoulder n 2knees with acl n mcl creaking.


 Good job man


----------



## Frandeman

FreshMuscle said:


> My man,how are you and the bulk phase?
> 
> View attachment 137539


 100 kg of fat 

Enjoying food and training ..

I love bulking but after Christmas need to get lean as im going to the beach end of February


----------



## Frandeman

FreshMuscle said:


> And chicks on the beach lol.
> 
> If i see u right thats the main agenda. :whistling:


 Don't know what are you talking about LOL


----------



## Gavinmcl

FreshMuscle said:


> View attachment 137539
> 
> 
> Not as big not as lean but i manage with 1bad shoulder n 2knees with acl n mcl creaking.


 manny ?


----------



## graham58

Frandeman said:


> Don't know what are you talking about LOL


 the one in the green looks deformed


----------



## Frandeman

graham58 said:


> the one in the green looks deformed


 That's after I was done with her


----------



## graham58

Frandeman said:


> That's after I was done with her


 i was thinking that,funny the way she was walking,like her ar5e was sore


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took during push workout today not looking bad i don't think :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ross1991 said:


> Took during push workout today not looking bad i don't think :thumb


 A bit more height and you'd look great.


----------



## never-say-never

graham58 said:


> the one in the green looks deformed


 I bet you wont miss the opportunity to slip it in there though...

The cat can't reach the meat and says , NAH i don't want it coz it stinks.. LOL


----------



## GameofThrones

Ross1991 said:


> Took during push workout today not looking bad i don't think :thumb


 is that a home gym I see?


----------



## AestheticManlet

GameofThrones said:


> is that a home gym I see?


 Yep only one cvnt in it and he doesn't put his plates back.


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> A bit more height and you'd look great.


 Can't help that I'm 4 ft 9 mate :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ross1991 said:


> Can't help that I'm 4 ft 9 mate :whistling:


 Don't listen to Blue mate your looking in good shape.

srs

For a short arse


----------



## AestheticManlet

Natty Steve'o said:


> Don't listen to Blue mate your looking in good shape.
> 
> srs
> 
> For a short arse


 Haha thanks. Sitting at 14 stone at the moment.


----------



## graham58

never-say-never said:


> I bet you wont miss the opportunity to slip it in there though...
> 
> The cat can't reach the meat and says , NAH i don't want it coz it stinks.. LOL


 put it this way ,i wouldnt climb over her to get to you in the bed on a cold night.


----------



## Heavyassweights

GameofThrones said:


> is that a home gym I see?


 gym/dungeon/fiddle room


----------



## 66983

This was me on my last day of a 12 week cut back in Oct 2016 (pre holiday shot)

44 y.o

6' 1"

7% BF

Started cut at 2400 cals ended on 1700

40 mins cardio twice a day.

AAS 300mg Test E

Picture was taken on my phone then put though a couple of filters (looks like I've got some hair missing but its just the lighting lol) the cross thing you can see is a 4 panel mirror.

Been back of holiday 6 weeks now and already put over a stone on (intentionally).

Gonna bulk in the new year for 6 months then cut again.

Will be trying HGH, Slin and maybe some peps in January.

And YES those are Grandad style Speedo's lol

View attachment 137646


----------



## GameofThrones

Heavyassweights said:


> gym/*dungeon/fiddle* room


 @Disclosure is that you?


----------



## graham58

Sparkey said:


> This was me on my last day of a 12 week cut back in Oct 2016 (pre holiday shot)
> 
> 44 y.o
> 
> 6' 1"
> 
> 7% BF
> 
> Started cut at 2400 cals ended on 1700
> 
> 40 mins cardio twice a day.
> 
> Picture was taken on my phone then put though a couple of filters (looks like I've got some hair missing but its just the lighting lol) the cross thing you can see is a 4 panel mirror.
> 
> Been back of holiday 6 weeks now and already put over a stone on (intentionally).
> 
> Gonna bulk in the new year for 6 months then cut again.
> 
> Will be trying HGH, Slin and maybe some peps in January.
> 
> And YES those are Grandad style Speedo's lol
> 
> View attachment 137646


 what weight are you in the photo,just curious.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Heavyassweights said:


> gym/dungeon/fiddle room


 Not this guy, he just has very low fitted cctv cameras...


----------



## A1243R

Sparkey said:


> This was me on my last day of a 12 week cut back in Oct 2016 (pre holiday shot)
> 
> 44 y.o
> 
> 6' 1"
> 
> 7% BF
> 
> Started cut at 2400 cals ended on 1700
> 
> 40 mins cardio twice a day.
> 
> Picture was taken on my phone then put though a couple of filters (looks like I've got some hair missing but its just the lighting lol) the cross thing you can see is a 4 panel mirror.
> 
> Been back of holiday 6 weeks now and already put over a stone on (intentionally).
> 
> Gonna bulk in the new year for 6 months then cut again.
> 
> Will be trying HGH, Slin and maybe some peps in January.
> 
> And YES those are Grandad style Speedo's lol
> 
> View attachment 137646


 Looking great fella, not sure about 7% BF but looking great all the sAme


----------



## 66983

A1243R said:


> Looking great fella, not sure about 7% BF but looking great all the sAme


 7.6% but this was caliper done and body measurment (wrist, neck, forearm, ankle, waist, abdomen, thigh) so could be out a bit.


----------



## 66983

graham58 said:


> what weight are you in the photo,just curious.


 14st 4


----------



## graham58

Sparkey said:


> 14st 4


 looking good


----------



## ripped45

Sparkey said:


> This was me on my last day of a 12 week cut back in Oct 2016 (pre holiday shot)
> 
> 44 y.o
> 
> 6' 1"
> 
> 7% BF
> 
> Started cut at 2400 cals ended on 1700
> 
> 40 mins cardio twice a day.
> 
> AAS 300mg Test E
> 
> Picture was taken on my phone then put though a couple of filters (looks like I've got some hair missing but its just the lighting lol) the cross thing you can see is a 4 panel mirror.
> 
> Been back of holiday 6 weeks now and already put over a stone on (intentionally).
> 
> Gonna bulk in the new year for 6 months then cut again.
> 
> Will be trying HGH, Slin and maybe some peps in January.
> 
> And YES those are Grandad style Speedo's lol
> 
> View attachment 137646


 looking real good man, congrats


----------



## Vinny

Cutting atm 13st 8lbshttps://www.uk-muscle.co.uk//s3.ama...00.jpeg.c7e5a181e63efa8804ff21b5c680524b.jpeg


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> Cutting atm 13st 8lbs
> 
> View attachment 137696


 Have you been eating chicken pies since you started?


----------



## Frandeman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you been eating chicken pies since you started?


 Brutal as usual :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> Brutal as usual :lol:


 My apologies to the lad but I'm sure he looked better last time I saw a pic from him.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> My apologies to the lad but I'm sure he looked better last time I saw a pic from him.


 Haha I am cutting to cut atm in my defence


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> Haha I am cutting to cut atm in my defence


 I know you're about to do a cut, what I meant was, did you go off track, lose the plot of a bulk or something?


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know you're about to do a cut, what I meant was, did you go off track, lose the plot of a bulk or something?


 Honest answer is Yes. Mean goal was to put on muscle but wasn't smart about it and put a fair amount of fat on


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> Honest answer is Yes. Mean goal was to put on muscle but wasn't smart about it and put a fair amount of fat on


 Pleased you've noticed. Don't take offence to what I've said, it's just that I could see something wasn't quite 'right'. Hopefully you'll learn from what you've done wrong and progress from here.

Personally id not be starting a cut until after the Xmas period unless I was a Watchtower kid.


----------



## 66983

VinnyFord said:


> Cutting atm 13st 8lbs
> 
> View attachment 137696


 I know you didn't ask but I would estimate BF around 25+ %

To get to 10% ish BF I would reckon 1 to 1.5 stone weight loss. (12 stone ish) but its always more than you think its gonna be.

Good luck pal with your quest :thumb


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Pleased you've noticed. Don't take offence to what I've said, it's just that I could see something wasn't quite 'right'. Hopefully you'll learn from what you've done wrong and progress from here.
> 
> Personally id not be starting a cut until after the Xmas period unless I was a Watchtower kid.


 It's all cool, definitely noticed, Yeah learn the hard way I guess.

I did think about leaving it until after Xmas but it's beginning to get me down so wanted to get it started asap.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> It's all cool, definitely noticed, Yeah learn the hard way I guess.
> 
> I did think about leaving it until after Xmas but it's beginning to get me down so wanted to get it started asap.


 Go hard for a week then go wild for 2 days before getting back on.

Then diet.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Go hard for a week then go wild for 2 days before getting back on.
> 
> Then diet.


 That's the plan, Will go wild Xmas day and New years Eve and hopefully good between.


----------



## naturalguy

BLUE(UK) said:


> Go hard for a week then go wild for 2 days before getting back on.
> 
> Then diet.


 Keep talking dirty.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

naturalguy said:


> Keep talking dirty.


 Mud cake.


----------



## Frandeman

OK how much I weight??

And what's my body fat?

I'm 6ft tall

Appreciate the coments :whistling:

View attachment 137704


----------



## BLUE(UK)

81kg

9-10%


----------



## Frandeman

Frandeman said:


> OK how much I weight??
> 
> And what's my body fat?
> 
> I'm 6ft tall
> 
> Appreciate the coments :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 137704


 @superpube @Yes @richardrahl

What you think?

Bitches


----------



## mrwright

Frandeman said:


> OK how much I weight??
> 
> And what's my body fat?
> 
> I'm 6ft tall
> 
> Appreciate the coments :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 137704


 Pic doesn't work fatty


----------



## Frandeman




----------



## richardrahl

Frandeman said:


> @superpube @Yes @richardrahl
> 
> What you think?
> 
> Bitches


 65kg, about 20%? Do you even lift?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 137729


 Xxxx


----------



## Sebbek

Frandeman said:


> OK how much I weight??
> 
> And what's my body fat?
> 
> I'm 6ft tall
> 
> Appreciate the coments :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 137704


 Doesn't matter bud lol

did you improve legs? :whistling:

Best


----------



## swole troll

these both taken around 120kg

got pretty gross at 132kg so these most recent share worthy pics










this is a recent pic of my legs










legs shrank due an ongoing knee injury but i think pic of my gams looking their best already ITT early on

EDIT - cant leave that mockery up there given legs are generally my best growing body part

here pic from back in June pre injury


----------



## superpube

Frandeman said:


> View attachment 137729


 Sweetheart, you make ME look good x


----------



## Goranchero

superpube said:


> Sweetheart, you make ME look good x


 You don't even lift Nattypube. When are you starting a proper cycle?


----------



## Frandeman

Goranchero said:


> You don't even lift Nattypube. When are you starting a proper cycle?


 he is just here for the cock


----------



## richardrahl

swole troll said:


>


 Looking good, buddy. Good to see a bit of man beard aswell. Too many of these baby faced, smooth cheeked boys posting up. :tongue:


----------



## swole troll

richardrahl said:


> Looking good, buddy. Good to see a bit of man beard aswell. Too many of these baby faced, smooth cheeked boys posting up. :tongue:


 thanks man

its more laziness than anything else

i prob shave 4-5 times per year at most


----------



## richardrahl

Not as much progress as I'd have liked 8 weeks along, bud the doc seemed happy with it. I've been told it's a race between those screws snapping and the Tibia healing. He smiled and said not to worry if they snap, as it'll just close the gaps in the breaks a bit. I said "It's all fun and games when it's not your leg we're discussing, old bean!" :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

Sebbek said:


> Doesn't matter bud lol
> 
> did you improve legs? :whistling:
> 
> Best


 They coming along :thumb


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> these both taken around 120kg
> 
> got pretty gross at 132kg so these most recent share worthy pics
> 
> 
> 
> this is a recent pic of my legs
> 
> 
> 
> legs shrank due an ongoing knee injury but i think pic of my gams looking their best already ITT early on
> 
> EDIT - cant leave that mockery up there given legs are generally my best growing body part
> 
> here pic from back in June pre injury


 Waiting for the beard progress photos.


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> Waiting for the beard progress photos.


 haha thats about as far as i can push with it, soon as i start eating the mustache subconsciously it has to go










that's the longest i grew it and it was an absolute nightmare


----------



## Heavyassweights

swole troll said:


> haha thats about as far as i can push with it, soon as i start eating the mustache subconsciously it has to go
> 
> 
> 
> that's the longest i grew it and it was an absolute nightmare


 put a blanket over your head from nose up and you could pimp that out


----------



## swole troll

Heavyassweights said:


> put a blanket over your head from nose up and you could pimp that out


 if ever im short of GH money ill bear that nugget of info in mind


----------



## Vinny

Sparkey said:


> I know you didn't ask but I would estimate BF around 25+ %
> 
> To get to 10% ish BF I would reckon 1 to 1.5 stone weight loss. (12 stone ish) but its always more than you think its gonna be.
> 
> Good luck pal with your quest :thumb


 Missed this the other day, Yes 25+ % is about right dude,

Yeah going to be a long time to get down to 12stone but atm I can't do any weights due to exercise headaches, so doing cardio instead.

Thanks pal


----------



## Yes

Frandeman said:


> @superpube @Yes @richardrahl
> 
> What you think?
> 
> Bitches


 Beautiful :wub:


----------



## TITO

12 weeks post comp, adding size whilst staying lean-ish lol!! 95kg

View attachment IMG_0038.PNG


----------



## ripped45

TITO said:


> 12 weeks post comp, adding size whilst staying lean-ish lol!! 95kg
> 
> View attachment 137837


 great build dude, nice comp rebound


----------



## DaveC

5'10 13.5 stone, fair bit of lipohypertrophy on the belly from years of injecting slin into the same place....

View attachment _20161221_092848.JPG


----------



## GameofThrones

DaveC said:


> 5'10 13.5 stone, fair bit of lipohypertrophy on the belly from years of injecting slin into the same place....
> 
> View attachment 137848


 Jesus!!

Don't take this the wrong way but you're on gear and look like that?


----------



## DaveC

I'm not in gear, I'm type 1 diabetic hence the insulin.


----------



## PaulB

FelonE said:


> 5ft 11
> 
> 94kg
> 
> 6000 calories a day
> 
> Never be satisfied
> 
> View attachment 136746


 Not been coming on here over the past six months. Got to say you've made some fantastic progress. Good stuff pal. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

PaulB said:


> Not been coming on here over the past six months. Got to say you've made some fantastic progress. Good stuff pal. :thumbup1:


 Thanks Paul appreciate it mate


----------



## 19072

Not a picture but a recent video - weight 82kg dl 222.5kg

was up to 240kg at 86kg last Christmas but lost a few kg after my last fight In Aug and strength dipped

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BOP_60Ih6ot/


----------



## AestheticManlet

took last Friday upon waking just about heaviest I've ever been except a fair bit leaner this time around

:thumb


----------



## richardrahl

Trained a little this month, to get rid of the initial soreness that screws me whenever I stop for a while. Now it's time to start the rebuild. Several months off with my leg, loads of inactivity and little food and have stripped me. Back is down to about the size in my avi again, and I can't do any heavy barbell work on that at the minute, so cables and machines will have to suffice.

Plenty of new growth coming between the breaks now, but the consultant said it won't be 'healed' by clinical standards for up to another 12 weeks and won't feel 'normal' for possibly another 15 months. So I'll do what I can. I managed to stand on the spot with pair of 40kg bells in my hands the other day, so it's defintely improved.

Plan is to bulk back to - and beyond - where I was last year until the end of June. Then I'll trim up a lot before a holiday in September.

Rip me all you like, it'll just fuel my fire, bitches. :thumb

















Pic is cold and untrained. Gear recently started going in, so should fill out again sharpish with the amount I'll be eating.


----------



## Skye666

richardrahl said:


> Trained a little this month, to get rid of the initial soreness that screws me whenever I stop for a while. Now it's time to start the rebuild. Several months off with my leg, loads of inactivity and little food and have stripped me. Back is down to about the size in my avi again, and I can't do any heavy barbell work on that at the minute, so cables and machines will have to suffice.
> 
> Plenty of new growth coming between the breaks now, but the consultant said it won't be 'healed' by clinical standards for up to another 12 weeks and won't feel 'normal' for possibly another 15 months. So I'll do what I can. I managed to stand on the spot with pair of 40kg bells in my hands the other day, so it's defintely improved.
> 
> Plan is to bulk back to - and beyond - where I was last year until the end of June. Then I'll trim up a lot before a holiday in September.
> 
> Rip me all you like, it'll just fuel my fire, bitches. :thumb
> 
> View attachment 138715
> 
> 
> View attachment 138716
> 
> 
> Pic is cold and untrained. Gear recently started going in, so should fill out again sharpish with the amount I'll be eating.


 Come on now Richard there's abit of a wax required here isn't there?

traps are similar to mine


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> Come on now Richard there's abit of a wax required here isn't there?
> 
> traps are similar to mine


 Haha. Waxing is for women. Men have body hair and I'll never have it any other way. It could do with trimming though, I'll give you that, it's just not been a priority lately though. FYI the peach is smooth as a baby's. 

Traps have disappeared entirely, but they'll be back as soon as I can pick up heavy barbells again. The dumbells in my gym just won't cut it.

I've been trying to convince myself that I have a gangster/pimp walk at the minute, but in reality I shuffle along like something from the Walking Dead.


----------



## Frandeman

Skye666 said:


> Come on now Richard there's abit of a wax required here isn't there?
> 
> traps are similar to mine


 We all know you used to be a man :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet

richardrahl said:


> Haha. Waxing is for women. Men have body hair and I'll never have it any other way. It could do with trimming though, I'll give you that, it's just not been a priority lately though. FYI the peach is smooth as a baby's.
> 
> Traps have disappeared entirely, but they'll be back as soon as I can pick up heavy barbells again. The dumbells in my gym just won't cut it.
> 
> I've been trying to convince myself that I have a gangster/pimp walk at the minute, but in reality I shuffle along like something from the Walking Dead.


 Get a veeting son! Defo manly my lass does me every so often I'm due one soon :thumb


----------



## richardrahl

Ross1991 said:


> Get a veeting son! Defo manly my lass does me every so often I'm due one soon :thumb


 The back gets it regularly, bud. Tried the front and didn't like it. Might try it down really short when I'm lean in the summer, but that's probably as far as I'll go.


----------



## AestheticManlet

richardrahl said:


> The back gets it regularly, bud. Tried the front and didn't like it. Might try it down really short when I'm lean in the summer, but that's probably as far as I'll go.


 I usually get everywhere veeted, although once also got my forearms done, did not look right haha.


----------



## richardrahl

Ross1991 said:


> I usually get everywhere veeted, although once also got my forearms done, did not look right haha.


 Haha. I bet. Couple of Polish lads I know do everything, including pits. Looks odd, mate.


----------



## Skye666

richardrahl said:


> Haha. Waxing is for women. Men have body hair and I'll never have it any other way. It could do with trimming though, I'll give you that, it's just not been a priority lately though. FYI the peach is smooth as a baby's.
> 
> Traps have disappeared entirely, but they'll be back as soon as I can pick up heavy barbells again. The dumbells in my gym just won't cut it.
> 
> I've been trying to convince myself that I have a gangster/pimp walk at the minute, but in reality I shuffle along like something from the Walking Dead.


 Lol I was only playing ..each to their own. However I reckon u have more to show than can be seen because ur covered. Do u have a picture of the peach? Just that ur one of my faves.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> I usually get everywhere veeted, although once also got my forearms done, did not look right haha.


 I used veet the other day havnt done before as I'm a waxer but I didn't have time to book a wax so went for that but I didn't think it would be that good. I was quite impressed.


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> Lol I was only playing ..each to their own. However I reckon u have more to show than can be seen because ur covered. Do u have a picture of the peach? Just that ur one of my faves.


 I might have... :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> I used veet the other day havnt done before as I'm a waxer but I didn't have time to book a wax so went for that but I didn't think it would be that good. I was quite impressed.


 Ahh I would have veeted you 

Yeah I used to get waxed too. My lass suggested veet and done that ever since, just doesn't last as long but less spots etc (waxing chest I was covered in spots) and cheaper.

I'm over due id say, gonna have to get on to her!


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Ahh I would have veeted you
> 
> Yeah I used to get waxed too. My lass suggested veet and done that ever since, just doesn't last as long but less spots etc (waxing chest I was covered in spots) and cheaper.
> 
> I'm over due id say, gonna have to get on to her!


 It's not much fun veeting g someone as it is to wax them. ... She only suggested veet so she didn't have to listen to u whine when she ripped the wax..ur a spoil sport veeting.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> I used veet the other day havnt done before as I'm a waxer but I didn't have time to book a wax so went for that but I didn't think it would be that good. I was quite impressed.


 pics of vagina or I call bullsh1t


----------



## S1dhu82

Skye666 said:


> I used veet the other day havnt done before as I'm a waxer but I didn't have time to book a wax so went for that but I didn't think it would be that good. I was quite impressed.


 Wasn't a fan of veet but maybe i left it on 2 long brought out a rash and felt like my skin was on fire


----------



## babyarm

Ross1991 said:


> Ahh I would have veeted you
> 
> Yeah I used to get waxed too. My lass suggested veet and done that ever since, just doesn't last as long but less spots etc (waxing chest I was covered in spots) and cheaper.
> 
> I'm over due id say, gonna have to get on to her!


 Do your chest hairs itch when growing back after veeting? Can't stand the hairs rubbing against my shirt itching when they start to grow back


----------



## AestheticManlet

babyarm said:


> Do your chest hairs itch when growing back after veeting? Can't stand the hairs rubbing against my shirt itching when they start to grow back


 They don't for me mate.


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> Come on now Richard there's abit of a wax required here isn't there?
> 
> traps are similar to mine


 How long you not trained for? Still got plenty of size in the pic!


----------



## richardrahl

sen said:


> How long you not trained for? Still got plenty of size in the pic!


 Quoted the wrong person, but guess it was aimed at me, bud. 

Just over 3 months, mate. A good part of that I was totally inactive too. Had to time a piss around my morphine kicking in etc, because the leg was so painful. I sweated so much on that stuff too, weight was flying off me.

Tbh, I've never trained to be huge or look amazing, but just because I enjoy it. Going to go for it this year though and try and look decent on the beach. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> It's not much fun veeting g someone as it is to wax them. ... She only suggested veet so she didn't have to listen to u whine when she ripped the wax..ur a spoil sport veeting.


 Aww that's not very nice. Least she's considerate anyway.


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of vagina or I call bullsh1t


 I did legs


----------



## Skye666

S1dhu82 said:


> Wasn't a fan of veet but maybe i left it on 2 long brought out a rash and felt like my skin was on fire


 10 min max?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of feet or I call bullsh1t


 Fixed.


----------



## Skye666

sen said:


> How long you not trained for? Still got plenty of size in the pic!


 Yes I have havnt I . Lol


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> Yes I have havnt I . Lol


 Yeah! Chest a bit on the hairy side mind you.


----------



## richardrahl

sen said:


> Yeah! Chest a bit on the hairy side mind you.


 Gotta love the all-natural look on a woman. :thumb I bet her growler looks like Chewbacca yawning.


----------



## Skye666

richardrahl said:


> Gotta love the all-natural look on a woman. :thumb I bet her growler looks like Chewbacca yawning.


 OI bloody watch yourself mr!! ( chewbacca yawning!!!!! ........seriously the grief I take on here is just CRUEL)

anyway I am an all or nothing and I prefer nothing. So there.


----------



## richardrahl

Skye666 said:


> anyway I am an all or nothing and *I* *prefer nothing*. So there.


 The only way to go. :thumbup1:


----------



## S1dhu82

Skye666 said:


> 10 min max?


 Cant remember maybe i mite actually follow the instructions but im sikh so we tend to be hairy. I nurm just trim it now was thinking of laser removal


----------



## ripped45

richardrahl said:


> Haha. Waxing is for women. Men have body hair and I'll never have it any other way. It could do with trimming though, I'll give you that, it's just not been a priority lately though. FYI the peach is smooth as a baby's.
> 
> Traps have disappeared entirely, but they'll be back as soon as I can pick up heavy barbells again. The dumbells in my gym just won't cut it.
> 
> I've been trying to convince myself that I have a gangster/pimp walk at the minute, but in reality I shuffle along like something from the Walking Dead.


 I get professionally waxed from neck to toe....and I'm all man


----------



## Frandeman

ripped45 said:


> I get professionally waxed from neck to toe....and I'm all man


 I get pedicure eye browns and laser and got the biggest balls in this forum :whistling:

Just saying


----------



## MrM

Winter bulk didn't really happen due to illness / work / kiddies so Feb to march cut isn't needed. Sitting at 102kg and hoping to push to 108kg with abs etc by the summer.
View attachment IMG_1018.JPG


----------



## richardrahl

Frandeman said:


> I get pedicure eye browns and laser and got the biggest balls in this forum :whistling:
> 
> Just saying


 I'd say picsornoballs, but I know you'd do it. Haha.


----------



## mrwright

Frandeman said:


> I get pedicure eye browns and laser and got the biggest balls in this forum :whistling:
> 
> Just saying


 With all your gear and shagging you do your bollocks are shrunken empty tiny things lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

mrwright said:


> With all your gear and shagging you do* your bollocks are shrunken empty tiny things lol *


 This ^^^^^^^^^^^

If you were a superhero you would be Atrophy Man :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

mrwright said:


> With all your gear and shagging you do your bollocks are shrunken empty tiny things lol





Natty Steve'o said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If you were a superhero you would be Atrophy Man :lol:


 They are only for show

Do you f**k with your balls guys ? :thumb

Stevo you r 55 and natty .....Mrs stevo will be lucky if she gets a bad one once a week lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> They are only for show
> 
> Do you f**k with your balls guys ? :thumb
> 
> Stevo you r 55 and natty .....Mrs stevo will be lucky if she gets a bad one once a week lol


 This goes to show just how little you know  .


----------



## Frandeman

Natty Steve'o said:


> This goes to show just how little you know  .


 Sorry mate can't make fu**ing sense today 

I took enough drugs last night to put down an elephant :thumb


----------



## Zeal

Frandeman said:


> I get pedicure eye browns and laser and got the biggest balls in this forum :whistling:
> 
> Just saying


 All 20?


----------



## Frandeman

This is my new baby fish born few days ago

His name is Hitler 

Look at that moustache and flick


----------



## S1dhu82

Frandeman said:


> This is my new baby fish born few days ago
> 
> His name is Hitler
> 
> Look at that moustache and flick
> 
> View attachment 138784


 How did u find getting lasered mate


----------



## Frandeman

S1dhu82 said:


> How did u find getting lasered mate


 Painful first few times

OK now


----------



## S1dhu82

Frandeman said:


> Painful first few times
> 
> OK now


 Has ur hair come back


----------



## Frandeman

S1dhu82 said:


> Has ur hair come back


 Yes, bit thinner everytime... I shave less often

Was it worthy? No really 

Is expensive... painful in some areas. .. cant go to sun on it and some sessions can take an hour


----------



## Test-e

What are abs though.


----------



## Vinny

@BLUE(UK)

About 12st 8lbs now dude, 12 pounds done from my last pictures, slowly getting there?


----------



## Sasnak

Frandeman said:


> This is my new baby fish born few days ago
> 
> His name is Hitler
> 
> Look at that moustache and flick
> 
> View attachment 138784


 What species is he Frandeman. Platy?


----------



## Frandeman

Sasnak said:


> What species is he Frandeman. Platy?


 Balloon Molly


----------



## Sasnak

Live bearing fish! glad he made it and didn't get eaten!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Fvcking hell I can upload pics to ukm again. Took just now during push workout bulk is underway. Haven't been weighed for a few weeks was 14 st 5 2 weeks ago, weigh day tomorrow


----------



## Todai

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 138896
> View attachment 138897
> 
> 
> Fvcking hell I can upload pics to ukm again. Took just now during push workout bulk is underway. Haven't been weighed for a few weeks was 14 st 5 2 weeks ago, weigh day tomorrow


 How tall are you?


----------



## AestheticManlet

todai said:


> How tall are you?


 5 7


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> @BLUE(UK)
> 
> About 12st 8lbs now dude, 12 pounds done from my last pictures, slowly getting there?


 Put a before and after in the same post so we can see the difference. Also try holding your stomach in a bit. Everyone else does.

Use some control.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ross1991 said:


> 5 7 when wearing my 9" platforms.


 Edited for accuracy?


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> Edited for accuracy?


 I'm 5 7 lol.

Where's your pics at :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm 5 7 lol.
> 
> Where's your pics at :whistling:


 No recent ones as I stopped training once again as been too busy with work time, college time(evenings) and college homework.

I posted pics last summer during the holidays from college.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Put a before and after in the same post so we can see the difference. Also try holding your stomach in a bit. Everyone else does.
> 
> Use some control.


 Here's a before and after, Left Pic 13st 6lb, Right pic 12st 8lb, Pictures are s**t with the lighting in the garage, will have to sort it out. Yeah probably should hold my stomach in, was trying to stand neutral.


----------



## 31205

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 138896
> View attachment 138897
> 
> 
> Fvcking hell I can upload pics to ukm again. Took just now during push workout bulk is underway. Haven't been weighed for a few weeks was 14 st 5 2 weeks ago, weigh day tomorrow


 fu**ing hell. You're about 3lbs heavier than me but look like you got 5 stone of muscle extra!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> Here's a before and after, Left Pic 13st 6lb, Right pic 12st 8lb, Pictures are s**t with the lighting in the garage, will have to sort it out. Yeah probably should hold my stomach in, was trying to stand neutral.


 No one stands neutral when doing pictures topless. Pull it in.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> No one stands neutral when doing pictures topless. Pull it in.


 Noted pal! Well Pull it in, in the future


----------



## AestheticManlet

sen said:


> fu**ing hell. You're about 3lbs heavier than me but look like you got 5 stone of muscle extra!


 Haha I doubt that mate.


----------



## 31205

Ross1991 said:


> Haha I doubt that mate.


 Serious mate. Was shocked when I saw your weight. And I'm only 5ft 8 3/4 so not like there's even a height difference.


----------



## AestheticManlet

sen said:


> Serious mate. Was shocked when I saw your weight. And I'm only 5ft 8 3/4 so not like there's even a height difference.


 Weight was 2 weeks ago I'll see tomorrow haha


----------



## richardrahl

sen said:


> Serious mate. Was shocked when I saw your weight. And I'm only 5ft 8 3/4 so not like there's even a height difference.


 Any pics of where you're at now, bud? I know you said a while ago that you'd let things slide a bit, but I can't imagine it's as bad as you make it sound. I know it feels that way though.


----------



## 31205

richardrahl said:


> Any pics of where you're at now, bud? I know you said a while ago that you'd let things slide a bit, but I can't imagine it's as bad as you make it sound. I know it feels that way though.


 If I had any, I wouldn't be posting them on here! Think whale, but skin coloured.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 138896
> View attachment 138897
> 
> 
> Fvcking hell I can upload pics to ukm again. Took just now during push workout bulk is underway. Haven't been weighed for a few weeks was 14 st 5 2 weeks ago, weigh day tomorrow


 in 2017 you should concentrate on not taking creepy pictures. X


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> in 2017 you should concentrate on not taking creepy pictures. X


 Where's your pics :whistling:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Where's your pics :whistling:


 check your birds schoolbag

srs tho u got me x


----------



## Test-e

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 138896
> View attachment 138897
> 
> 
> Fvcking hell I can upload pics to ukm again. Took just now during push workout bulk is underway. Haven't been weighed for a few weeks was 14 st 5 2 weeks ago, weigh day tomorrow


 Great chest mate, mirin'.

No ****.


----------



## 66983

Yeah must admit great looking boobies. Full **** :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

Test-e said:


> Great chest mate, mirin'.
> 
> No ****.





Sparkey said:


> Yeah must admit great looking boobies. Full **** :thumb


 Haha thanks. Chest has always grown well considering I only bench press. It's also one of the first places to hold more water/fat when bulking sadly 

@sen I'm actually 14 stone 3 today.

5100 calories a day and lost 2 pounds in 2 weeks is s**t haha


----------



## 31205

Ross1991 said:


> Haha thanks. Chest has always grown well considering I only bench press. It's also one of the first places to hold more water/fat when bulking sadly
> 
> @sen I'm actually 14 stone 3 today.
> 
> 5100 calories a day and lost 2 pounds in 2 weeks is s**t haha


 I'm 14 3. Been on just under 5000 and all I gain is fat and 0 muscle but if I miss a meal I lose weight. Don't get it at all.


----------



## AestheticManlet

sen said:


> I'm 14 3. Been on just under 5000 and all I gain is fat and 0 muscle but if I miss a meal I lose weight. Don't get it at all.


 It's annoying isn't it.

im 4 weeks into using deca for the first time so I'm assuming that's going to get to work in the next week or so.


----------



## Eddias

sen said:


> fu**ing hell. You're about 3lbs heavier than me but look like you got 5 stone of muscle extra!


 I was thinking the same, Ross is a Stone heavier than me, but looks a total beast in comparison


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> check your birds schoolbag
> 
> srs tho u got me x


 She's 18 now mate, no school. :thumb


----------



## Skye666

sen said:


> If I had any, I wouldn't be posting them on here! Think whale, but skin coloured.


 Come on sen ...abit of chub is ok don't be shy.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> Come on sen ...abit of chub is ok don't be shy.


 post up a pic of your current condition? swapsies?


----------



## DORIAN

sen said:


> If I had any, I wouldn't be posting them on here! Think whale, but skin coloured.


 I blame that all inclusive holiday


----------



## 31205

DORIAN said:


> I blame that all inclusive holiday


 still! ha. was 2015!


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> Come on sen ...abit of chub is ok don't be shy.


 Nope. Someone actually called me a fat c**t at work the other day!

July I'll be ready.


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a pic of your current condition? swapsies?


----------



## babyarm

Just cruising now starting prep in March current weight 19.7st.


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> post up a pic of your current condition? swapsies?


 Yes ok...after u


----------



## Skye666

sen said:


> Nope. Someone actually called me a fat c**t at work the other day!
> 
> July I'll be ready.


 A bloke or a female....


----------



## Skye666

babyarm said:


> Just cruising now starting prep in March current weight 19.7st.
> 
> View attachment 138917


 Ohhhhhhhhh :thumb


----------



## 72670

VinnyFord said:


> Here's a before and after, Left Pic 13st 6lb, Right pic 12st 8lb, Pictures are s**t with the lighting in the garage, will have to sort it out. Yeah probably should hold my stomach in, was trying to stand neutral.


 Your bulk looked like mine then where you gained too much fat and only a bit of muscle, I'm going to do 4 months bulk and 3 week mini cuts see if that works


----------



## Vinny

@BLUE(UK)

Bit of a better picture today pal


----------



## CG88

4 weeks into this cut. Aim to get as lean as poss then long slow bulk.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> Just cruising now starting prep in March current weight 19.7st.


 Looking great, how tall?

It'll be good to see how you get progress.

*no *****


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> @BLUE(UK)
> 
> Bit of a better picture today pal


 Your stance is all wrong, it's like you're trying to expand your chest but instead you're expanding your waist and leaning back.

Try this, pull your stomach upwards and in, focus on the upper abs and pull them up and under your rib cage

bring your shoulders forwards of the chest (it'll feel like this but not necessarily is like this).

Then flex.

The way you're stood in your picture looks the complete opposite, you're expanding and pushing your gut out and pulling your shoulders up/back. Basically what fat lads do when doing their 'walk' to the pub to watch the football.

Practice in the mirror.

The body is like a car, "power is nothing without control"

Control your muscles/stance and you'll look 100 times better.


----------



## 72670

VinnyFord said:


> @BLUE(UK)
> 
> Bit of a better picture today pal


 I suggest when you bulk again keep a log on here to keep you on track and help


----------



## Vinny

B3NCH1 said:


> I suggest when you bulk again keep a log on here to keep you on track and help


 Yeah I will do, Ain't going to over bulk again


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looking great, how tall?
> 
> It'll be good to see how you get progress.
> 
> *no *****


 Thanks man :thumb sitting at 6'3 short bud. I'm really looking forward to see how far I take my dieting


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> Thanks man :thumb sitting at 6'3 short bud. I'm really looking forward to see how far I take my dieting


 Credit where it's due.

As I am 6' 2 I find the taller physique more appealing to aim for. Your proportions are similar to mine although I'm fatter in the waist due to being old(40) and not training anywhere near as much as I should.

Keep up the good work. :thumb


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your stance is all wrong, it's like you're trying to expand your chest but instead you're expanding your waist and leaning back.
> 
> Try this, pull your stomach upwards and in, focus on the upper abs and pull them up and under your rib cage
> 
> bring your shoulders forwards of the chest (it'll feel like this but not necessarily is like this).
> 
> Then flex.
> 
> The way you're stood in your picture looks the complete opposite, you're expanding and pushing your gut out and pulling your shoulders up/back. Basically what fat lads do when doing their 'walk' to the pub to watch the football.
> 
> Practice in the mirror.
> 
> The body is like a car, "power is nothing without control"
> 
> Control your muscles/stance and you'll look 100 times better.


 Any better dude? =)


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> Any better dude? =)


 Loads better, bring the shoulders forwards, looks like you're leaning back.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Loads better, bring the shoulders forwards, looks like you're leaning back.


 I'll try that next time pal, Weight is coming off slowly. Still +20%?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> I'll try that next time pal, Weight is coming off slowly. Still +20%?


 Hard to tell from the picture although I will say that just changing your stance has shaved what looks like 3-5% off.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hard to tell from the picture although I will say that just changing your stance has shaved what looks like 3-5% off.


 I'll have to work on the stance so I can get a more accurate wk by wk pictures, but planning to cut for another 10 weeks, Getting to 14-15% is do-able in 10 weeks I would imagine?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

VinnyFord said:


> I'll have to work on the stance so I can get a more accurate wk by wk pictures, but planning to cut for another 10 weeks, Getting to 14-15% is do-able in 10 weeks I would imagine?


 Depends how tight your diet is and whether you just want to just shift the lard at any cost. Should be easily doable


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> Credit where it's due.
> 
> As I am 6' 2 I find the taller physique more appealing to aim for. Your proportions are similar to mine although I'm fatter in the waist due to being old(40) and not training anywhere near as much as I should.
> 
> Keep up the good work. :thumb


 Being 6 foot plus I think it's harder to pile the mass on. Being wanting to do a comp for a while just don't think I had the size. I still think I need more size but it's now or never been procrastinating long enough now :lol:


----------



## 72670

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hard to tell from the picture although I will say that just changing your stance has shaved what looks like 3-5% off.


 How can you tell your bf?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

B3NCH1 said:


> How can you tell your bf?


 There's a picture chart floating about. It won't be 100% correct but gives a general idea.


----------



## 66983

VinnyFord said:


> Any better dude? =)


 Suck stomach in bud and flare lats!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Sparkey said:


> Suck stomach in bud and flare lats!


 Lol, that's him trying to do it.

Check his picture from before I explained.

@VinnyFord try looking like you're 'carrying carpets'.


----------



## TITO

Finished blast at 97kg so gotta cruise now unfortunately (hate cruising!)

View attachment IMG_1340.PNG


----------



## ripped45

TITO said:


> Finished blast at 97kg so gotta cruise now unfortunately (hate cruising!)
> 
> View attachment 138953


 look awesome great job


----------



## ripped45




----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> A bloke or a female....


 Male. Don't have women at our place. They're all in the other building doing office stuff.


----------



## Skye666

sen said:


> Male. Don't have women at our place. They're all in the other building doing office stuff.


 Oh right...yes makes sense to keep brains and brawn separated I'm all for that


----------



## TITO

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 138986


 Ripped by name, ripped by nature! Quality


----------



## 31205

Skye666 said:


> Oh right...yes makes sense to keep brains and brawn separated I'm all for that


 Brawn? You obviously haven't seen our work "force". Our manager must go to bed every night wondering how 90% of them managed to blag a job.


----------



## Heavyassweights

BLUE(UK) said:


> Loads better, bring the shoulders forwards, looks like you're leaning back.


 cracking beard tho


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Heavyassweights said:


> cracking beard tho


 Nob. :lol:


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, that's him trying to do it.
> 
> Check his picture from before I explained.
> 
> @VinnyFord try looking like you're 'carrying carpets'.


 Was a right mess before you explained it haha,

I've given it another go tonight, harder than it ****ing looks ahaha, and brought to light what little lat I do have.


----------



## Frandeman

VinnyFord said:


> Was a right mess before you explained it haha,
> 
> I've given it another go tonight, harder than it ****ing looks ahaha, and brought to light what little lat I do have.


 I think you bitchy tits


----------



## Vinny

Frandeman said:


> I think you bitchy tits


 And I would agree with that haha


----------



## Frandeman

VinnyFord said:


> And I would agree with that haha


 Much better in new pictures mate ,,, keep taking them weekly

then compare after a week or two,,, when you see the improvements you will get more motivated

I got bitchy mouth


----------



## Vinny

Frandeman said:


> Much better in new pictures mate ,,, keep taking them weekly
> 
> then compare after a week or two,,, when you see the improvements you will get more motivated
> 
> I got bitchy mouth


 Yeah I agree mate, obviously still far from happy but at least pictures look better and by taking them in the bathroom and trying to do the Lat pose should get some nice consistent weekly pictures of progress  .


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> I got bitchy mouth


 LOL!! So true. :lol:



VinnyFord said:


> Yeah I agree mate, obviously still far from happy but at least pictures look better and by taking them in the bathroom and trying to do the Lat pose should get some nice consistent weekly pictures of progress  .


 Practice both posing and start lifting/dieting or whatever the plan is.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> LOL!! So true. :lol:
> 
> Practice both posing and start lifting/dieting or whatever the plan is.


 Will do pal,

Lifting and Diet seems to be under control atm, doing a PPL 3 times a week and dropping weight slowly.


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Skye666

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 138986


 That's a scary ass...I can see a skull :confused1:


----------



## Mergal

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 138986


 nice arse!.......no ****


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Trying to get my back to grow, but failing


----------



## babyarm

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 139131


 Looks like you're ready for the kill


----------



## ripped45

Mergal said:


> nice arse!.......no ****


 thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Plate

Current state, 5 weeks back into training, let myself go massively over xmas just lost all motivation, probs as I cold turkyed of gear for 3 months.. back to it now anyway


----------



## a.notherguy

babyarm said:


> Looks like you're ready for the kill


 he protecting the last pair of dumbells in the gym


----------



## Heavyassweights

VinnyFord said:


> Was a right mess before you explained it haha,
> 
> I've given it another go tonight, harder than it fu**ing looks ahaha, and brought to light what little lat I do have.


 do u have a pony tail?


----------



## Vinny

Heavyassweights said:


> do u have a pony tail?


 A slight one, still growing it out


----------



## Heavyassweights

VinnyFord said:


> A slight one, still growing it out


 instantly lowers your free test

chop it off and your lifts will go up, lifts go up, lats turn to wings.

fact


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took just now during pull workout. Weighed this morning currently 14 stone 11.5 pounds, definitely heaviest I've ever been. 4 weeks left on the bulk.


----------



## Vinny

Ross1991 said:


> Took just now during pull workout. Weighed this morning currently 14 stone 11.5 pounds, definitely heaviest I've ever been. 4 weeks left on the bulk.


 Looking good pal


----------



## AestheticManlet

VinnyFord said:


> Looking good pal


 Thanks. Itching to cut up for summer but got 4 weeks of gear left so might as well use it up :thumb


----------



## carlos1620

Left pic is a *pre-bulk state (end of cut)*: 6'1"height/75kg/10%BF/15"arms/6.5"wrists/28"waist/no pump

Right pic is my *current state (10 weeks in bulking)*: 6'1"height/92kg/?BF/17"arms/6.5"wrists/30"waist/post-wank pump


----------



## Vinny

@BLUE(UK) below 20% maybe?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/rXk3dvw


----------



## CG88

View attachment IMG_9064.JPG


No idea BF%, never paid any notice to that number. Moving in the right direction though


----------



## monkeybiker

VinnyFord said:


> @blue below 20% maybe?
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/rXk3dvw


----------



## Shaneyboy

These are the legs I am currently using.


----------



## Plate

Start pic up to now, 10 weeks in 500mg test a week, and 1 week since I started the hgh at 10iu's a week , diets been the best I've had it so far tbh and training.

probs leanest and biggest I've been since I started training properly, the closest I was to this last time was after my test/ tren cycle but not touching that sh1t again lol


----------



## CarrotTop

Plate said:


> Start pic up to now, 10 weeks in 500mg test a week, and 1 week since I started the hgh at 10iu's a week , diets been the best I've had it so far tbh and training.
> 
> probs leanest and biggest I've been since I started training properly, the closest I was to this last time was after my test/ tren cycle but not touching that sh1t again lol
> 
> View attachment 140278


 Sexy


----------



## CarrotTop

VinnyFord said:


> @BLUE(UK) below 20% maybe?
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/rXk3dvw


 No chance under 20, more like closer to 30


----------



## 66983

VinnyFord said:


> @BLUE(UK) below 20% maybe?
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/rXk3dvw


 Keep at it bro!

Starting to see a change :thumb


----------



## Irish Beast

Today getting wankered on 2 quid pints.


----------



## CarrotTop

Irish Beast said:


> Today getting wankered on 2 quid pints.
> 
> View attachment 140284



View attachment IMG_1857.JPG


----------



## 72670

VinnyFord said:


> @BLUE(UK) below 20% maybe?
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/rXk3dvw


 You going to lean bulk after this save wasting your time again?


----------



## Vinny

B3NCH1 said:


> You going to lean bulk after this save wasting your time again?


 Yeah pal that'll be the plan


----------



## 72670

VinnyFord said:


> Yeah pal that'll be the plan


 What weight are you cutting to?


----------



## Vinny

B3NCH1 said:


> What weight are you cutting to?


 As low as I can within the next 2 weeks. Been cutting since mid December was 14 stone and now I'm 12 stone 2-4lb


----------



## 72670

VinnyFord said:


> As low as I can within the next 2 weeks. Been cutting since mid December was 14 stone and now I'm 12 stone 2-4lb


 Be interesting if you start a journal, personally I think you may need to keep cutting for another 2 months as you still look around 20%, get lean so you don't have to cut as much fat again.


----------



## Vinny

B3NCH1 said:


> Be interesting if you start a journal, personally I think you may need to keep cutting for another 2 months as you still look around 20%, get lean so you don't have to cut as much fat again.


 Keep thinking about starting a Journal but nothing got round to get. Planning on going on holiday mid July so plan is to cut for another 2 weeks, eat in a surplus of 300-400 kcals for 6 weeks and then mini 6 week cut before fly out.


----------



## Vinny

Sparkey said:


> Keep at it bro!
> 
> Starting to see a change :thumb


 Will do pal, getting there slowly


----------



## Vinny

Latest picture as of monday 12st 2lb.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/8rKCx8f


----------



## JonSon

VinnyFord said:


> Keep thinking about starting a Journal but nothing got round to get. Planning on going on holiday mid July so plan is to cut for another 2 weeks, eat in a surplus of 300-400 kcals for 6 weeks and then mini 6 week cut before fly out.


 Why eat in a surplus for 6 weeks you'll gain roughly nothing tbh. Your doing well with the weight loss so just ride it out. Don't see the point in all that mini bulk/cut crap. Just 1 or the other.


----------



## AestheticManlet

JonSon said:


> Why eat in a surplus for 6 weeks you'll gain roughly nothing tbh. Your doing well with the weight loss so just ride it out. Don't see the point in all that mini bulk/cut crap. Just 1 or the other.


 Depends if he's using gear or not really.

@VinnyFord are you natty?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Plate said:


> Start pic up to now, 10 weeks in 500mg test a week, and 1 week since I started the hgh at 10iu's a week , diets been the best I've had it so far tbh and training.
> 
> probs leanest and biggest I've been since I started training properly, the closest I was to this last time was after my test/ tren cycle but not touching that sh1t again lol
> 
> View attachment 140278


 Sexy as fvck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Vinny

Ross1991 said:


> Depends if he's using gear or not really.
> 
> @VinnyFord are you natty?


 Natty atm but want to do a test only cycle


----------



## AestheticManlet

VinnyFord said:


> Natty atm but want to do a test only cycle


 Gear before you cut. That's the golden rule mate :thumb .

You'll lean up nicely and gain lean mass at the same time.


----------



## Vinny

Ross1991 said:


> Gear before you cut. That's the golden rule mate :thumb .
> 
> You'll lean up nicely and gain lean mass at the same time.


 I was a lot fatter than I am now when I started cutting so had to drop the fat and was worried might have a problem controlling my E2 with such a high fat level


----------



## AestheticManlet

VinnyFord said:


> I was a lot fatter than I am now when I started cutting so had to drop the fat and was worried might have a problem controlling my E2 with such a high fat level


 I know a lot of people preach about hitting certain bf levels before you cycle but I wouldn't.

In all honesty if you're leaning up for a holiday now I'd be inclined to get on some test if you have enough time (10-12 weeks), you'll see massive difference even when cutting just keep protein high and decent amount of fat.

That's my advice anyway.


----------



## Vinny

Planning to start the test in 2 weeks, and will have time for a 14 week cycle before I fly out.

Below is before (14st) and current (12st) of my cut


----------



## AestheticManlet

VinnyFord said:


> Planning to start the test in 2 weeks, and will have time for a 14 week cycle before I fly out.
> 
> Below is before (14st) and current (12st) of my cut


 Sounds good mate. I'd do 500mg test a week. If you wanted an oral of choice id recommend epistane, very mild and very good for drying you out (plus it's only oral that doesn't fvck me up) :thumb


----------



## Vinny

Ross1991 said:


> Sounds good mate. I'd do 500mg test a week. If you wanted an oral of choice id recommend epistane, very mild and very good for drying you out (plus it's only oral that doesn't fvck me up) :thumb


 Should be decent, I've got it all planned out and got all my Anastrazole, Tamoxifen, femara (just in case), clomid, aromasin, 15000ui HCG. Just waiting for my Androgen Pharmaceuticals Test E (3x 10ml vials at 250mg) to turn up as my supplier is wanting for it to come in.


----------



## Heavyassweights

VinnyFord said:


> Planning to start the test in 2 weeks, and will have time for a 14 week cycle before I fly out.
> 
> Below is before (14st) and current (12st) of my cut


 prefer your hair in pic1, much more volume.


----------



## Plate

Ross1991 said:


> Sexy as fvck mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers buddy


----------



## The-Real-Deal

VinnyFord said:


> Planning to start the test in 2 weeks, and will have time for a 14 week cycle before I fly out.
> 
> Below is before (14st) and current (12st) of my cut


 My advice would be to leave the drugs well alone mate.

Train hard and gain a sound muscular foundation along with lifting experience over the next 3 years. See where you are after that 3 years in terms of development, training regime and nutrition. You need to put the work in mate. Drugs ain't the magic answer.


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## The-Real-Deal

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 140393


 Nice one fella  You still natty?


----------



## Jordan08

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice one fella  You still natty?


 Yes boss, the endangered species :beer:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yes boss, the endangered species :beer:


 Top work my friend, Top work :thumb

This shows the youngsters that you can build a good muscular physique without jumping on gear > Respect <


----------



## Jordan08

Natty Steve'o said:


> Top work my friend, Top work :thumb
> 
> This shows the youngsters that you can build a good muscular physique without jumping on gear > Respect <


 Much appreciated brother 

Youth have got no patience. Most of them want quick results and the funny thing is many are not willing to believe you that muscles can be built naturally (not better than a dedicated user though  ).


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Much appreciated brother
> 
> Youth have got no patience. Most of them want quick results and the funny thing is many are not willing to believe you that muscles can be built naturally (not better than a dedicated user though  ).


 Don't get me wrong those Drugs have their place, IMO not for the everyday gym rat though. 

Keep up the good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jordan08

Natty Steve'o said:


> Don't get me wrong those Drugs have their place, IMO not for the everyday gym rat though.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate :thumbup1:


 Agree. Thanks again :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 140393


 first cycle gainzzzzzz are the best

x


----------



## Disclosure

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 140393


 Size are them arms? Impressive


----------



## 31205

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 140393


 Good arms mate!


----------



## Milfhunter

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 140393


 Those peaks brother. Fair play.


----------



## 72670

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yes boss, the endangered species :beer:


 What's your weight?


----------



## Jordan08

Heavyassweights said:


> first cycle gainzzzzzz are the best
> 
> x


 

Thanks for the heads up brother. I will keep this thing in my mind while doing my first


----------



## Jordan08

B3NCH1 said:


> What's your weight?


 84 kgs


----------



## Jordan08

Disclosure said:


> Size are them arms? Impressive


 They are looking a bit impressive than they actually are tbh. There are some days I think.


----------



## MickeyE

Bit fked up by sunlight coming through windows.


----------



## AestheticManlet

took this morning during pull workout. I was half a pound off 15 stone last Friday and start my cut next Friday. Can't fvcking wait. :thumb

i reckon I'm still reasonably lean, haven't let myself go to much.


----------



## Irish Beast

CarrotTop said:


> View attachment 140285


 Just seen this. Pretty funny. Need to bleach my teeth more and do a bit of MT2 and I'm there!


----------



## Test-e

Wetter than a drop in the ocean.

3 weeks to mount everest, no point leaning up.

18 months difference between photos.

October 2015 - March 2017


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 140610
> 
> 
> View attachment 140611
> 
> 
> took this morning during pull workout. I was half a pound off 15 stone last Friday and start my cut next Friday. Can't fvcking wait. :thumb
> 
> i reckon I'm still reasonably lean, haven't let myself go to much.


 you seem like a sound guy but your pics always scream serial killer x


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> you seem like a sound guy but your pics always scream serial killer x


 Aww thanks babe. Back on the tren next week so you're assumptions may come true xoxox


----------



## carlos1620

14 weeks into bulking: some improvement in arms and shoulders


----------



## Jordan08

carlos1620 said:


> 14 weeks into bulking: some improvement in arms and shoulders
> 
> View attachment 140773


 Coming on nicely. Great work.


----------



## carlos1620

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Coming on nicely. Great work.


 Thanks bro


----------



## Dogbolt

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 140432
> 
> 
> Bit fked up by sunlight coming through windows.


 Pretty impressive back there matey, especially compared to your waist. Mus be a nightmare getting shirts to fit.


----------



## MickeyE

@Dogbolt

Cheers mate. Yeh it can be a bit of a nuisance especially with dress shirts finding things that fit across shoulders but aren't stupidly baggy around midsection.


----------



## MR RIGSBY

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 140432
> 
> 
> Bit fked up by sunlight coming through windows.


 Impressive mate


----------



## MickeyE

MR RIGSBY said:


> Impressive mate


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 140610
> 
> 
> View attachment 140611
> 
> 
> took this morning during pull workout. I was half a pound off 15 stone last Friday and start my cut next Friday. Can't fvcking wait. :thumb
> 
> i reckon I'm still reasonably lean, haven't let myself go to much.


 Starting my diet tomoz ...got any diet tips Ross!! Not that il get arms like that but il give the abs good go  ..


----------



## shay1490

todya in the gasrden, 6'6'' 107-110kg, feeling very strong, but small as always lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Starting my diet tomoz ...got any diet tips Ross!! Not that il get arms like that but il give the abs good go  ..


 Not sure how much my tips would help ya haha.

What I posted in here + tren.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299197-stopping-bulk-starting-a-cut/?do=embed


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Not sure how much my tips would help ya haha.
> 
> What I posted in here + tren.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299197-stopping-bulk-starting-a-cut/?do=embed


 Oh I can't be doing that tren stuff!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Oh I can't be doing that tren stuff!!!


 Course ya can! Can do what ya like.


----------



## Keeks

Haven't posted in here for a while but did my first comp of the season yesterday, the WFF UK Open, athletic class, so thought I'd throw up some pics.









And this was the day before


----------



## AestheticManlet

Started cut a little earlier, going on holiday in 10 weeks. Never posted leg pics because I think they're lagging but I'm not as ashamed of them as I was before.

Will update in 10 weeks :thumb


----------



## Milfhunter

Keeks said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while but did my first comp of the season yesterday, the WFF UK Open, athletic class, so thought I'd throw up some pics.
> 
> View attachment 140960
> 
> 
> And this was the day before
> 
> View attachment 140918


 You're gorgeous


----------



## Milfhunter

Some class shapes on here. Well done to everyone, an inspiration.


----------



## 31205

lilly45 said:


> Doing it!


 You didn't have to create an account cos no one commented on your pic fella!


----------



## babyarm

sen said:


> You didn't have to create an account cos no one commented on your pic fella!


 Savage lol


----------



## GaryMatt

Keeks said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while but did my first comp of the season yesterday, the WFF UK Open, athletic class, so thought I'd throw up some pics.
> 
> View attachment 140960
> 
> 
> And this was the day before
> 
> View attachment 140918


 Looks like you killed it again Keeks! Vacuum looks gnarly by the way.


----------



## Keeks

GaryMatt said:


> Looks like you killed it again Keeks! Vacuum looks gnarly by the way.


 Ahh thank you! Yep, apart from an over-developed tan mis-hap, I won, yay!


----------



## GaryMatt

Not where I wanted to be, but we're getting there.


----------



## DORIAN

GaryMatt said:


> Not where I wanted to be, but we're getting there.
> 
> View attachment 141085
> 
> 
> View attachment 141086


 NOt where you wanted to be?

I Will swap ya mate :thumb


----------



## Skye666

GaryMatt said:


> Not where I wanted to be, but we're getting there.
> 
> View attachment 141085
> 
> 
> View attachment 141086


 Ohhhhhh Gary look at u.....I quite like this.... :thumb


----------



## GaryMatt

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhhh Gary look at u.....I quite like this.... :thumb


 Hey thanx


----------



## GaryMatt

DORIAN said:


> NOt where you wanted to be?
> 
> I Will swap ya mate :thumb


 Thx man! I got up to 195, then I got the flu. Right back to 185. Thats the only reason I took pics, I had abs suddenly.


----------



## JohnDoe

thick solid and tight


----------



## BLUE(UK)

JohnDoe said:


> thick solid and tight


 Unsure what you're viewing...!!


----------



## Smitch

More sharp socks :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

7 weeks out from the PCA British Finals


----------



## bornagod

FelonE said:


> 7 weeks out from the PCA British Finals
> 
> View attachment 141327


 Any pics from the front in them blue cheque boxers  :bounce:

No ****

I don't think ha

looking good though bud, keep it up, I'm sure you'll smash it :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Smitch said:


> More sharp socks :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 141275


 possible missing toes?

heel positioning to toe seems off, possibly hire a sock coach to bring up your lagging toes?


----------



## Smitch

Heavyassweights said:


> possible missing toes?
> 
> heel positioning to toe seems off, possibly hire a sock coach to bring up your lagging toes?


 Was twisting my foot to take the pic, I'm a bit of a spaz when it comes to taking photos.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Smitch said:


> Was twisting my foot to take the pic, I'm a bit of a spaz when it comes to choosing socks and taking photos.


 Fixed. :whistling: :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cuts going reasonably well so far, just over 28 days into tren e as well - should be getting to work in the next week or so.

Still just over 14 stone clinging on :thumb got around 7 weeks to go so should do well.

View attachment 141836


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Cuts going reasonably well so far, just over 28 days into tren e as well - should be getting to work in the next week or so.
> 
> Still just over 14 stone clinging on :thumb got around 7 weeks to go so should do well.
> 
> View attachment 141836


 looking good mate.

question though, if you train in your own dungeon, why the need for headphones?

your in prison eh


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good mate.
> 
> question though, if you train in your own dungeon, why the need for headphones?
> 
> your in prison eh


 Yeah prison mate. I get gym for 45 minutes 3-4 times a week. The headphones... let's just say I gotta do favours for them.


----------



## Skye666

Smitch said:


> Was twisting my foot to take the pic, I'm a bit of a spaz when it comes to taking photos.


 Just leave the sock photos to me thanks...get off my patch boyo!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Just leave the sock photos to me thanks...get off my patch boyo!


 No socks please. X


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> No socks please. X


 Footless socks...compromise


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Footless socks...compromise


 That may work. I do think I'm due more feet pics though it's been ages.


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> That may work. I do think I'm due more feet pics though it's been ages.


 This is classed as begging....


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> This is classed as begging....


 If that's what it takes :thumb


----------



## Lissuw

Smitch said:


> More sharp socks :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 141275


 So it was you on Tinder all along....


----------



## Lissuw

Referring to this monstrosity on the Moscow/Tinder thread


----------



## AestheticManlet

Lissuw said:


> Referring to this monstrosity on the Moscow/Tinder thread
> 
> View attachment 141898


 Ooooooh frank you naughty boy.


----------



## Frost_uk

As you can see, the old on the left the Samsung Note 2 and on the right the nicer Samsung S8

Feel free to comment


----------



## AestheticManlet

Ross1991 said:


> Cuts going reasonably well so far, just over 28 days into tren e as well - should be getting to work in the next week or so.
> 
> Still just over 14 stone clinging on :thumb got around 7 weeks to go so should do well.


 Another week in, had a veet session at weekend as well.

I seem to be dropping weight quite easy ~2 pounds a week on 2500 cals.

@DLTBB @Sparkey

What you guys reckon 5 and half weeks doable to get very lean? I've sat at 2500 cals from the start and dropped around 16 pounds in ~6 weeks, haven't felt the need to lower yet but I do want to get the leanest I've been.

Worth going harder on the diet now and add in a little aid like t3?


----------



## DLTBB

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 142081
> 
> 
> Another week in, had a veet session at weekend as well.
> 
> I seem to be dropping weight quite easy ~2 pounds a week on 2500 cals.
> 
> @DLTBB @Sparkey
> 
> What you guys reckon 5 and half weeks doable to get very lean? I've sat at 2500 cals from the start and dropped around 16 pounds in ~6 weeks, haven't felt the need to lower yet but I do want to get the leanest I've been.
> 
> Worth going harder on the diet now and add in a little aid like t3?


 Lean definitely, "very lean" will be a stretch in 5 weeks. Keep in mind a lot of the initial 16lbs loss will have been water weight.


----------



## AestheticManlet

DLTBB said:


> Lean definitely, "very lean" will be a stretch in 5 weeks. Keep in mind a lot of the initial 16lbs loss will have been water weight.


 Yeah definitely lost a lot at the start especially straight from a full on bulk to cut.

So I assume lower cals a little add a cutting aid and see what I can do in 5 weeks then? Got no issues with looking flat running low dose d Bol and anadrol at moment which should keep me fuller and have superdrol for the last few weeks.


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> View attachment 142081
> 
> 
> Another week in, had a veet session at weekend as well.
> 
> I seem to be dropping weight quite easy ~2 pounds a week on 2500 cals.
> 
> @DLTBB @Sparkey
> 
> What you guys reckon 5 and half weeks doable to get very lean? I've sat at 2500 cals from the start and dropped around 16 pounds in ~6 weeks, haven't felt the need to lower yet but I do want to get the leanest I've been.
> 
> Worth going harder on the diet now and add in a little aid like t3?


 If you carry on losing at 2lb per week you should be around 13st 5lbs, what's the lightest you've been whilst cutting?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sparkey said:


> If you carry on losing at 2lb per week you should be around 13st 5lbs, what's the lightest you've been whilst cutting?


 Around 13 stone last year maybe 13 2 can't remember exact.


----------



## DLTBB

Ross1991 said:


> Around 13 stone last year maybe 13 2 can't remember exact.
> 
> View attachment 142084


 You look miles better when you're lean man I don't know why you let yourself get so fluffy in between.


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> Around 13 stone last year maybe 13 2 can't remember exact.
> 
> View attachment 142084


 Even in this pic you look like you could go a lot lower bf, do you not hold water with the dbol?


----------



## Toranator

Ross1991 said:


> Around 13 stone last year maybe 13 2 can't remember exact.
> 
> View attachment 142084


 Good physique that mate, the bulky thick look much prefer it to the skinny aesthetic look ill be happy when im there. How tall are you?


----------



## AestheticManlet

DLTBB said:


> You look miles better when you're lean man I don't know why you let yourself get so fluffy in between.


 I know mate you told me same back then haha. I can't help it maybe this year I'll change the trend. It's more a calorie thing I got a stupid metabolism I can eat 3k cals and not gain any weight, weight seriously only starts moving after 5k calories so always feel like I'm under eating when I'm trying to "lean bulk".



Sparkey said:


> Even in this pic you look like you could go a lot lower bf, do you not hold water with the dbol?


 Ah yeah I stopped that cut early, that pic last year was with superdrol it changes my physique in a few weeks kind of like tren does.

Yeah I hold water on d Bol I'm just using what I got left at the moment about another 10 days worth, I'll be finished the d Bol and Oxys before I start superdrol. So current physique could be a little obscured for now with the orals.



Toranator said:


> Good physique that mate, the bulky thick look much prefer it to the skinny aesthetic look ill be happy when im there. How tall are you?


 Thanks. I'm 5 7 mate.

Ill start lowering my calories a little then and probably add in a little t3 and see how I go over next few weeks.


----------



## 31205

Haven't posted in here since about 2014 as I've hated how I've looked since then. Got 8 and a half weeks left till Thailand wedding/holiday. Much happier with how I look but still loads to do.


----------



## 66983

sen said:


> Haven't posted in here since about 2014 as I've hated how I've looked since then. Got 8 and a half weeks left till Thailand wedding/holiday. Much happier with how I look but still loads to do.
> 
> View attachment 142408


 Good work,

Beard could do with a little more length.

You also have a look of 'Agent Smith' from the Matrix.. :thumb


----------



## 31205

Sparkey said:


> Good work,
> 
> Beard could do with a little more length.
> 
> You also have a look of 'Agent Smith' from the Matrix.. :thumb


 Just google him.... Errrrr thanks? 

Beard, like me, is a work in progress. Hair definitely needs cutting. Tomorrow's job.


----------



## 66983

sen said:


> Just google him.... Errrrr thanks?
> 
> Beard, like me, is a work in progress. Hair definitely needs cutting. Tomorrow's job.


 Lol,

Don't shave it!

Groom it into a work of art, oldie worldy stash would look awesome!

Would grow mine again but it's 50% grey now and don't fancy get a part time job as Santa in December.


----------



## 31205

Sparkey said:


> Lol,
> 
> Don't shave it!
> 
> Groom it into a work of art, oldie worldy stash would look awesome!
> 
> Would grow mine again but it's 50% grey now and don't fancy get a part time job as Santa in December.
> 
> View attachment 142410


 I actually like that! My hair is getting a bit thin at front though so might struggle with the big tidal wave.


----------



## anabolik

Currently 195lbs, 5'8

View attachment 142411


----------



## anabolik

And a back shot.


----------



## 31205

anabolik said:


> Currently 195lbs, 5'8
> 
> View attachment 142411


 You look like a bit of a hard c**t! Where's the rockports at?

Srs Looking good though.


----------



## anabolik

sen said:


> You look like a bit of a hard c**t! Where's the rockports at?
> 
> Srs Looking good though.


 Thanks mate. Wouldn't know about the hard bit not been in a fight since middle school. I get told I look pissed off all the time though lol I'm actually quite friendly to anyone that talks to me.


----------



## 31205

anabolik said:


> Thanks mate. Wouldn't know about the hard bit not been in a fight since middle school. I get told I look pissed off all the time though lol I'm actually quite friendly to anyone that talks to me.


 Haha no, don't think I have either. Had some lad at a party about 8 years ago tell me out of everyone at the party he'd be most wary of me? WTF? Looks can be deceiving eh.


----------



## anabolik

sen said:


> Haha no, don't think I have either. Had some lad at a party about 8 years ago tell me out of everyone at the party he'd be most wary of me? WTF? Looks can be deceiving eh.


 I guess it's better than having people look and think you're a little pvssy haha

I have noticed since I've put more size on other guys respect you much more automatically. It's quite a strange thing to get used to.


----------



## Frost_uk

Back pic which was a pain to take using a bloody mirror.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took earlier diet back on track from today been away for 4 days lots of alcohol and s**t food :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Thought I'd pop up a few pics from competitions over the last few weeks.

Did the Nabba NW show, came third in a very strong line up and qualified for the Brits this weekend

















Then did the PCA Cumbrian classic, won my class and the ladies overall and qualified for the PCA Brit finals the week after


----------



## babyarm

Done my first show on sat PCA first timers and placed 5th out of 13 guys was a really tough class and got an invite to the British finals on Sunday.

I'm happy with the result considering I got a chest infection at 4 weeks out which had me out for a week and a few days :lol:

That class got class of the day which got £500 prize money. Was a really good experience and really enjoyed the day not sure on the finals might be a bit too soon but will defo consider competing again. Need to work on lagging bits.


----------



## babyarm

The guy in the blue trunks won the class and the guy standing next to came second.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> The guy in the blue trunks won the class and the guy standing next to came second.


 Did I read that you're 6' 4 tall?


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did I read that you're 6' 4 tall?


 Na 6'3 stage weight as about 17st.5.

really good experience


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> Na 6'3 stage weight as about 17st.5.
> 
> really good experience


 Impressive. You did well for a tall guy.


----------



## babyarm

BLUE(UK) said:


> Impressive. You did well for a tall guy.


 I was the tallest guy on stage and the biggest according to the feedback I got but just not lean enough :lol: but I'm still learning done whole prep on my own and a friend helped with posing so happy with the outcome :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cut going well few weeks left. Hurt my back 4 days ago so been laying off a lot of exercises


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cuts almost over dropped a lot more weight Than I thought I would but feeling a lot better for it.

Took after a short chest and triceps session this morning still way too hot for me.


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> Took earlier diet back on track from today been away for 4 days lots of alcohol and s**t food :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 142454


 Dem titties :thumb

Great chest...full ****.


----------



## BioSynth

Ross1991 said:


> Cuts almost over dropped a lot more weight Than I thought I would but feeling a lot better for it.
> 
> Took after a short chest and triceps session this morning still way too hot for me.
> 
> View attachment 143032


 That torso symmetry is rediculous! Impressive stuff.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sparkey said:


> Dem titties :thumb
> 
> Great chest...full ****.


 Haha that's an old pic had to check I uploaded the latest :whistling:



BioSynth said:


> That torso symmetry is rediculous! Impressive stuff.


 Thanks mate


----------



## AestheticManlet

Well my cuts finally over and I'm happy with the results. I was a lot fatter than I thought I was haha. Pic took this morning upon waking.

Weight was 209.75 pounds down to 183.25 so around 26.5 pounds loss in exactly 12 weeks.

Off to benidorm for a week tomorrow all inclusive so hoping I won't go mad and cruise starts when I get back.

@DLTBB I'm not getting fluffy this time I promise :thumb


----------



## 66983

Looking good pal, enjoy the holiday :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

To Benidorm ?

For f**k sake :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Frandeman said:


> To Benidorm ?
> 
> For f**k sake :lol:


 Lasses choice haha


----------



## mal




----------



## AestheticManlet

17 days into cruise probably best I've looked yet.

Edit: any idea of rough bf%? Just curious of a rough figure. @Sparkey @DLTBB


----------



## Ares

If you weren't 4'11 I'd definitely ask you out mate x


----------



## AestheticManlet

Ares said:


> If you weren't 4'11 I'd definitely ask you out mate x


 Haha 5 7 and a bit :whistling:


----------



## Henda929

Ross1991 said:


> 17 days into cruise probably best I've looked yet.
> 
> View attachment 143745


 Sexual !!


----------



## Wne1989

Not the greatest shot but I I'm new here and wanted to get involved. Some great pictures in this thread. I'll try and get some more up as the week goes on. I'm on cycle and running pharma hgh so I'm changing pretty rapidly. Photo was from yesterday









Oh yeah, the bandage on my wrist is from a serious cut. I was supposed to take 6 weeks out managed 8 days. If anyone likes some gore I can share a picture of the cut. I'm a lucky man went extremely deep not far from an artery. I've healed quick.


----------



## Slagface

Ross1991 said:


> 17 days into cruise probably best I've looked yet.
> 
> View attachment 143745


 Quality tranaformation that mate. Symmetry its insane.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Slagface said:


> Quality tranaformation that mate. Symmetry its insane.


 Thanks mate. Fighting trying to find my rough maintenance calories. I think I'm still losing bf and lightest ive been in over 1.5 years


----------



## Dr Gearhead

mal said:


> View attachment 143380
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143379


 You have a similar physique to me mate (well done :thumb )

your quads are better though


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> 17 days into cruise probably best I've looked yet.
> 
> View attachment 143745
> 
> 
> Edit: any idea of rough bf%? Just curious of a rough figure. @Sparkey @DLTBB


 A good 7-8% bud, looking awesome :thumb

Slightest bit of fat around lower abs, try some Yohimbine HCL bud.

Lean bulk only from now on +400 cals, don't go fluffy again.

Also next time turn that tap straight before the photo as it f**ks with my OCD! :stuart:


----------



## mal

Dr Gearhead said:


> You have a similar physique to me mate (well done :thumb )
> 
> your quads are better though


 high praise indeed mate! cheers..

im working on my lats these days though,my legs have given up now


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sparkey said:


> A good 7-8% bud, looking awesome :thumb
> 
> Slightest bit of fat around lower abs, try some Yohimbine HCL bud.
> 
> Lean bulk only from now on +400 cals, don't go fluffy again.
> 
> Also next time turn that tap straight before the photo as it f**ks with my OCD! :stuart:


 Haha I'm actually trying to maintain now on cruise. Sitting at 3000 cals for last 10 days will keep an eye on weight over the next week and see if 3000 is enough then be getting ready for my lean bulk come mid September to October.

no more fluffyness hopefully


----------



## 0161M

@Ross1991 You look fantastic

Is your back as heavily muscled as the front ?

A picture would be good if you have one


----------



## AestheticManlet

0161M said:


> @Ross1991 You look fantastic
> 
> Is your back as heavily muscled as the front ?
> 
> A picture would be good if you have one


 Thanks mate. I fail at back shots myself but I don't think it's lagging. I'll get someone to take some if opportunity arises :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet

@0161M got what I can

Should have took it on pull day and lighting really haha but was after push workout today.

Not sure if it's up to par or not though :thumb


----------



## 0161M

Ross1991 said:


> @0161M got what I can
> 
> Should have took it on pull day and lighting really haha but was after push workout today.
> 
> Not sure if it's up to par or not though :thumb
> 
> View attachment 143814


 Nice one

Front wins i think


----------



## AestheticManlet

0161M said:


> Nice one
> 
> Front wins i think


 Haha yeah will be brought up next lean bulk


----------



## 31205

Pretty happy. Go away next week. Doubt I'll drop any more weight. 11 stone 10.


----------



## DORIAN

Ross1991 said:


> Cuts almost over dropped a lot more weight Than I thought I would but feeling a lot better for it.
> 
> Took after a short chest and triceps session this morning still way too hot for me.
> 
> View attachment 143032


 What did you use in your cut ross?


----------



## AestheticManlet

DORIAN said:


> What did you use in your cut ross?


 300 test 400 tren, 50 mcg t3 for last 4 weeks approx. 20mg superdrol last 25 days


----------



## DORIAN

Ross1991 said:


> 300 test 400 tren, 50 mcg t3 for last 4 weeks approx. 20mg superdrol last 25 days


 I Thought tren would be involved. When you looked that good. Scared of it lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

DORIAN said:


> I Thought tren would be involved. When you looked that good. Scared of it lol


 Tren is overrated for sides mate it isn't going to turn you into a loon. I don't get any physical sides other than gains.

Coming off tren may be the reason I broke up with my lass recently though :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet

sen said:


> Pretty happy. Go away next week. Doubt I'll drop any more weight. 11 stone 10.
> 
> View attachment 143981


 Looking good mate - sucks getting light doesn't it I'm the lightest I've been in almost 2 years but best I've looked haha


----------



## 31205

Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate - sucks getting light doesn't it I'm the lightest I've been in almost 2 years but best I've looked haha


 Haha yeah especially 11 stone something! That's girl weight! Feel miles better now than I did back in March though. Lighter definitely wins.


----------



## Gavinmcl

sen said:


> Pretty happy. Go away next week. Doubt I'll drop any more weight. 11 stone 10.
> 
> View attachment 143981


 I've always wondered what you looked like never seen a pic or seen stats , you're in very good nick and at high end of that term if that makes sense , looking solid m8


----------



## Gavinmcl

Ross1991 said:


> Cuts almost over dropped a lot more weight Than I thought I would but feeling a lot better for it.
> 
> Took after a short chest and triceps session this morning still way too hot for me.
> 
> View attachment 143032


 jesus Christ you're a fu**ing unit , not sounding gay but you're extremely symmetric no nothing out of proportion


----------



## 31205

Gavinmcl said:


> I've always wondered what you looked like never seen a pic or seen stats , you're in very good nick and at high end of that term if that makes sense , looking solid m8


 Thanks a lot mate! Made my day!


----------



## Gavinmcl

sen said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Made my day!


 don't like vests though m8 so you lose some credit sorry had to put dampner on it ,was too nice it's Ukm

@Heavyassweights buys used vests especially golds gym for good prices or can swap used nike heraches


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gavinmcl said:


> don't like vests though m8 so you lose some credit sorry had to put dampner on it ,was too nice it's Ukm
> 
> @Heavyassweights buys used vests especially golds gym for good prices or can swap used nike heraches


 vest wouldn't fit me but will wear used boxers if they are going @sen


----------



## RexEverthing

sen said:


> Pretty happy. Go away next week. Doubt I'll drop any more weight. 11 stone 10.
> 
> View attachment 143981


 Top notch work mate. What's the training / diet / gear looked like recently?


----------



## AestheticManlet

sen said:


> Haha yeah especially 11 stone something! That's girl weight! Feel miles better now than I did back in March though. Lighter definitely wins.


 Yeah same I was about 13 stone in that pic above. And 12 12 in my recent avi - haven't been that light for like a year plus haha


----------



## AestheticManlet

Gavinmcl said:


> jesus Christ you're a fu**ing unit , not sounding gay but you're extremely symmetric no nothing out of proportion


 Haha thanks I got a fair few comments on proportions. I just lift what I lift :thumbup1:


----------



## Devil

Ross1991 said:


> 300 test 400 tren, 50 mcg t3 for last 4 weeks approx. 20mg superdrol last 25 days


 Pretty much my exact stack but I'm only running for 3 weeks prior to Ibiza as its all I can.

What were your calories mate? I'm gunna shoot for 1500-1700 which I'm hoping I'll be able to drop 6-8lbs of fat in 3 weeks.


----------



## 31205

RexEverthing said:


> Top notch work mate. What's the training / diet / gear looked like recently?


 Gear been 200mg test ew, 125mg tren a eod, did 50mg winstrol for about 6 weeks and 1mg mtren for about 3 of those weeks too. Clen and t3 for 4 weeks.

Last 3 weeks just 200 test ew and 100mg mast p Mon Wed Fri.

Diet at moment is

300g cottage cheese

2 wholemeal toast some mornings

2 scoops whey with water 1 bagel

4 eggs peppers onions mushrooms

2 scoops whey with water

200g chicken/beef with either salad or rice or both.

Training I just do whatever I fancy on the day. Gonna start logging training once I get back off holiday.


----------



## 66983

sen said:


> Gear been 200mg test ew, 125mg tren a eod, did 50mg winstrol for about 6 weeks and 1mg mtren for about 3 of those weeks too. Clen and t3 for 4 weeks.
> 
> Last 3 weeks just 200 test ew and 100mg mast p Mon Wed Fri.
> 
> Diet at moment is
> 
> 300g cottage cheese
> 
> 2 wholemeal toast some mornings
> 
> 2 scoops whey with water 1 bagel
> 
> 4 eggs peppers onions mushrooms
> 
> 2 scoops whey with water
> 
> 200g chicken/beef with either salad or rice or both.
> 
> Training I just do whatever I fancy on the day. Gonna start logging training once I get back off holiday.


 Was the winny Triumph?

What do you think of it?

Starting mine in 9 days.


----------



## 31205

Sparkey said:


> Was the winny Triumph?
> 
> What do you think of it?
> 
> Starting mine in 9 days.


 It's good mate. Apart from not being able to use scissors at work cos my ligaments or whatever got so sore! Best I'd used before was actually Cambridge research, believe it or not but I think triumph just edges it.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Devil said:


> Pretty much my exact stack but I'm only running for 3 weeks prior to Ibiza as its all I can.
> 
> What were your calories mate? I'm gunna shoot for 1500-1700 which I'm hoping I'll be able to drop 6-8lbs of fat in 3 weeks.


 2500 down to 2000 over 12 weeks


----------



## Devil

Ross1991 said:


> 2500 down to 2000 over 12 weeks


 Cool. How much cardio did you incorporate, if any?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Devil said:


> Cool. How much cardio did you incorporate, if any?


 None just sex I got a fast metabolism

:lol:


----------



## DORIAN

Ross1991 said:


> Tren is overrated for sides mate it isn't going to turn you into a loon. I don't get any physical sides other than gains.
> 
> Coming off tren may be the reason I broke up with my lass recently though :whistling:


 You broke up with your wife!!!!! f**k it I'm getting some


----------



## Frandeman

I DONT EVEN LIFT :rolleye11:


----------



## UK2USA

Frandeman said:


> I DONT EVEN LIFT :rolleye11:
> 
> View attachment 144013


 And it shows


----------



## Frandeman

UK2USA said:


> And it shows


 I think is no bad

considering I'm always on the piss and when 6 times to the gym this year :rolleye11:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Few pics from today sitting at 12 stone 10.5 pounds


----------



## Toranator

getting some decent width. good progress so far. some beasts here. that pic was yesterday 191lb @ 5 foot 9 with visible 4 pack... lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet

My cruise is almost over I'm looking decent still despite fact I've been binging a lot and getting smashed a few nights a week. I've still be lifting though. :thumb

Bulk starts in a few weeks.


----------



## Toranator

80kg x 10 push press good session nice little pump on too.


----------



## FelonE1

Week after my comp. Weighed 14.7 stone


----------



## Toranator

FelonE said:


> Week after my comp. Weighed 14.7 stone
> 
> View attachment 144660


 looking sick there mate. how tall are you?


----------



## FelonE1

Toranator said:


> looking sick there mate. how tall are you?


 Cheers mate. 5'11


----------



## Toranator

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. 5'11


 thats a very good weight for your height. good size man. im 5'9 192lbs atm, always struggle to get heavier than this, peaked at 196 2yrs ago but wss less muscular more fat lol. got abs this time round, not quite as shredded as you though. keep up the work. still working with Liam?


----------



## FelonE1

Some pics from The PCA British Finals in June. Didn't come in the top ten unfortunately.

Last pic was about 2weeks before the comp.

View attachment _20170813_162549.JPG


----------



## FelonE1

Toranator said:


> thats a very good weight for your height. good size man. im 5'9 192lbs atm, always struggle to get heavier than this, peaked at 196 2yrs ago but wss less muscular more fat lol. got abs this time round, not quite as shredded as you though. keep up the work. still working with Liam?


 That's a decent weight for your height too mate. I'm bulking now for a year but weight gain doesn't come easy to me either lol. No mate flying solo.


----------



## Toranator

FelonE said:


> That's a decent weight for your height too mate. I'm bulking now for a year but weight gain doesn't come easy to me either lol. No mate flying solo.


 its psychological for me lol, my abs become fuzzy and i panic im just a fat mess hahah, im body dysmorphiad to the max. its a head f**k.

youll pack skme good size on i remember when u first joined forum i was under a different user and you grew like mad since. so i alway look our for your threads etc. see whats going on your logs and stuff.


----------



## Sphinkter

After a wee 5 round circuit before cardio last night.


----------



## Jordan08

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYH1i-BAVQm/?hl=en%26taken-by=jatin.bhatia08

Sitting at 91Kgs at the moment. Weight going up nicely on bars as well. Did 120Kgs on Bench for 7 clean reps Yesterday.


----------



## Frost_uk

From a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Test-e

Back shot from yesterday -from a video. I train at pure gym :lol:


----------



## Dead lee

Took about 4-5 weeks ago, had to be black and white because the walls were pink in the gym sunbed room lol


----------



## TITO

Dead lee said:


> Took about 4-5 weeks ago, had to be black and white because the walls were pink in the gym sunbed room lol
> 
> View attachment 145623


 Look great mate! Height, weight, goals?


----------



## Test-e

beanz said:


> its true what they say. You can't out train ugly


 oh do f**k off, faceless troll. :lol:


----------



## 31205

beanz said:


> its true what they say. You can't out train ugly


 Focusing on trying to out train poor physique for now.


----------



## bornagod

beanz said:


> need to calm down on the mt2, pubehair


 Need to stop bumping your gums and keep your unwanted opinions to yourself in future................................................................... cùnt!! That is all for now


----------



## Dead lee

TITO said:


> Look great mate! Height, weight, goals?


 Cheers mate, there I'm roughly 105kg/6ft 4"

Just want to maintain low BF and try to improve my back and biceps as I go is about my only goals right now, I'm 42 so not looking to do anything special.


----------



## 31205

beanz said:


> its true what they say. You can't out train ugly


 Focusing on trying to out train poor physique for now.


----------



## PSevens2017

Frandeman said:


> I think is no bad
> 
> considering I'm always on the piss and when 6 times to the gym this year :rolleye11:


 Spent the rest of it on Fabswingers


----------



## Heavyassweights

PSevens2017 said:


> Spent the rest of it on Fabswingers


 did your mum tell you he is on there?


----------



## superpube

Heavyassweights said:


> did your mum tell you he is on there?


 When he asked how Mummy and Daddy met


----------



## bornagod

beanz said:


> If my opinion was a complimentary one, it would be wanted.
> 
> Dont want a comment on your appearence, don't post a photo of yourself on a forum. Thats what wrong with this generation people posting seeking gratifiaction and approval, but get offended by the truth.


 Ye but whats your reasoning for calling him an ugly f**k its just uncalled for. Im by no means gay or anything but he isnt a bad looking bloke (theres alot worse out there) maybe its just your jealous of his looks and physique, there for find the need to insult him and others


----------



## bornagod

Thats ok then as long as it was your amusement!


----------



## TITO

Dead lee said:


> Cheers mate, there I'm roughly 105kg/6ft 4"
> 
> Just want to maintain low BF and try to improve my back and biceps as I go is about my only goals right now, I'm 42 so not looking to do anything special.


 Carry a good bit off mass considering how tall you are mate.


----------



## BioSynth

Dead lee said:


> Cheers mate, there I'm roughly 105kg/6ft 4"
> 
> Just want to maintain low BF and try to improve my back and biceps as I go is about my only goals right now, I'm 42 so not looking to do anything special.


 That's some good news. Great frame - gives me hope that I potentially could still achieve my goals with 10 years till I'm 42


----------



## Dead lee

TITO said:


> Carry a good bit off mass considering how tall you are mate.


 I feel I have a decent balance, to fill my frame I would be a monster and way out of my comfort zone, that's not me, I respect the size on some of these guys but wouldn't want to be like that.

Some improvements here and there won't go a miss though


----------



## Dead lee

BioSynth said:


> That's some good news. Great frame - gives me hope that I potentially could still achieve my goals with 10 years till I'm 42


 Cheers, plenty of time mate, 10 years.. Easy


----------



## Fadi

Dead lee said:


> I'm 42 so not looking to do anything special.


 I agree. No needs *to do* anything special ... *you are!*

Can't see it? Then here..., my eyes, and through them yourself you shall see. Can you see the unspoken message your physique is sending? An unspoken message I understand loud and clear. A reflection into the inner deeper you is what they see. A road that leads to where 'comfortable" is an unwelcomed guest, and to where self-respect and hard work reign supreme..., to where passion and effort rule the kingdom of the Self.

You're a true inspiration to young and old, Champion.

Respect.

Fadi.


----------



## anna1

Fadi65 said:


> I agree. No needs *to do* anything special ... *you are!*
> 
> Can't see it? Then here..., my eyes, and through them yourself you shall see. Can you see the unspoken message your physique is sending? An unspoken message I understand loud and clear. A reflection into the inner deeper you is what they see. A road that leads to where 'comfortable" is an unwelcomed guest, and to where self-respect and hard work reign supreme..., to where passion and effort rule the kingdom of the Self.
> 
> You're a true inspiration to young and old, Champion.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> Fadi.


 Damn Fadi , I was hoping you had posted a wicked pic of yourself


----------



## Dead lee

Fadi65 said:


> I agree. No needs *to do* anything special ... *you are!*
> 
> Can't see it? Then here..., my eyes, and through them yourself you shall see. Can you see the unspoken message your physique is sending? An unspoken message I understand loud and clear. A reflection into the inner deeper you is what they see. A road that leads to where 'comfortable" is an unwelcomed guest, and to where self-respect and hard work reign supreme..., to where passion and effort rule the kingdom of the Self.
> 
> You're a true inspiration to young and old, Champion.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> Fadi.


 Thanks fadi, kind words..

I'm just one of many here, if I can help and give some motivation to others then thats great...

I have taken it off people in my time here, a lot have left and some still remain, a lot of people here don't show it but are in great shape.. it's a shame they don't post some pictures up or just change the avi's it's a bodybuilding forum after all and we take motivation to do better off each other if we like it or not.


----------



## TITO

Fadi65 said:


> I agree. No needs *to do* anything special ... *you are!*
> 
> Can't see it? Then here..., my eyes, and through them yourself you shall see. Can you see the unspoken message your physique is sending? An unspoken message I understand loud and clear. A reflection into the inner deeper you is what they see. A road that leads to where 'comfortable" is an unwelcomed guest, and to where self-respect and hard work reign supreme..., to where passion and effort rule the kingdom of the Self.
> 
> You're a true inspiration to young and old, Champion.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> Fadi.


 Quite a short post for you mate, you ok? 

Lovely words as usual tho


----------



## Frandeman

92kg today :whistling:

View attachment 145740


----------



## UK2USA

Frandeman said:


> 92kg today :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 145740


 You are one lean mofo for sure bro, no wonder those "bishes" fall under your spell.......that, and you can cook, of course


----------



## mal




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> 92kg today :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 145740


 Have you come off all AAS?


----------



## Frandeman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you come off all AAS?


 f**k that

Test 125mg e5d serving me well


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you come off all AAS?


 Yes and apparently his pants as well . Hahaha


----------



## Dead lee

Frandeman said:


> 92kg today :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 145740


 I would be a right fatty if I was a cook it would kill me.


----------



## Frandeman

Dead lee said:


> I would be a right fatty if I was a cook it would kill me.


 Easy to bulk

A fu**ing struggling to diet mate


----------



## swole troll

been a long old year

pic on the far left is from summer 2016 im around 115kg, next one in im around 120kg same year, then 108kg about 10 weeks post pec rupture and surgical reattachment back in feb this year and finally the pic on the far right i took last week and im around 108kg just with a lot more muscle than i was in the pec tear recovery pic










ive not set one personal best this year and im carrying much less LBM than i was last year but SLOWLY clawing it back


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


> been a long old year
> 
> pic on the far left is from summer 2016 im around 115kg, next one in im around 120kg same year, then 108kg about 10 weeks post pec rupture and surgical reattachment back in feb this year and finally the pic on the far right i took last week and im around 108kg just with a lot more muscle than i was in the pec tear recovery pic
> 
> 
> 
> ive not set one personal best this year and im carrying much less LBM than i was last year but SLOWLY clawing it back


 Looking good pal


----------



## Cypionate

swole troll said:


> been a long old year
> 
> pic on the far left is from summer 2016 im around 115kg, next one in im around 120kg same year, then 108kg about 10 weeks post pec rupture and surgical reattachment back in feb this year and finally the pic on the far right i took last week and im around 108kg just with a lot more muscle than i was in the pec tear recovery pic
> 
> 
> 
> ive not set one personal best this year and im carrying much less LBM than i was last year but SLOWLY clawing it back


 Fkin hell, looks like your entire shoulder has collapsed on the 3rd pic, how'd you rupture your pec?


----------



## swole troll

Cypionate said:


> Fkin hell, looks like your entire shoulder has collapsed on the 3rd pic, how'd you rupture it?


----------



## Vinny

swole troll said:


>


 Was just about to post up your log, You've come hell of a long way very fast mate!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296187-swole-trolls-pec-major-detachment-recovery-log/?do=embed


----------



## Cypionate

swole troll said:


>


 Ouch


----------



## swole troll

Vinny said:


> Was just about to post up your log, You've come hell of a long way very fast mate!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296187-swole-trolls-pec-major-detachment-recovery-log/?do=embed


 Lol that fu**ing picture it defaults as the cover...

And cheers man, I remember benching a 1lb pvc pipe earlier this year

Shitting it as I lowered it down to my chest

It's crap thinking where'd I'd be now if I hadn't tore it but can't complain about th speed of my recovery when compared to the prognosis


----------



## Uryens

swole troll said:


> It's crap thinking where'd I'd be now if I hadn't tore it but can't complain about th speed of my recovery when compared to the prognosis


 I know it is a lot easier to say than to do it but try not looking back and fall into the "if it has not happen"

I'm guilty of that more than I should be "if I had not been ill, what a physique I would have" and so on, the only outcome is sadness, just look at now - you have a great physique and a nice bench - and in the near future : I'm gonna build a big ass bench.

You probably know all that but sometimes it is worth stating it again as the "what if" thinking as I call it, is something natural.

Good luck man

@Frandeman : you look fu**ing awesome man :cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> Yes and apparently his pants as well . Hahaha


 He ain't no Simon Cowell.


----------



## Frandeman

Leanest I got this year :whistling:


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Leanest I got this year :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 146233


 in the meantime , Frandy fans go wild 

View attachment IMG_1405.JPG


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> in the meantime , Frandy fans go wild
> 
> View attachment 146235


 Wait until I post another cock picture


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Wait until I post another cock picture


 I bet you'll get more likes than slags new boobs haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> Leanest I got this year :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 146233


 Frandie, what do you look like in a 'relaxed' pose? Expanded chest but waist pulled in, carrying carpets kinda pose. Your pics always have the same pose(besides the one in your chaps).

Reason I ask is because although I think you look lean and credit where it's due and all that, you actually look lighter than you actually are but perhaps because I'm not a fan of the 'As lean as possible' look.


----------



## Frandeman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Frandie, what do you look like in a 'relaxed' pose? Expanded chest but waist pulled in, carrying carpets kinda pose. Your pics always have the same pose(besides the one in your chaps).
> 
> Reason I ask is because although I think you look lean and credit where it's due and all that, you actually look lighter than you actually are but perhaps because I'm not a fan of the 'As lean as possible' look.


 Depends of day of the week :whistling:

Who the f**k pose relaxed?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> Depends of day of the week :whistling:
> 
> Who the f**k pose relaxed?
> 
> View attachment 146236


 Chest ain't fully expanded. Should see bottom ribs.


----------



## Frandeman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Chest ain't fully expanded. Should see bottom ribs.


 You want to come and take some pictures of me ? :whistling:

I'll be nice and soft for you


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> You want to come and take some pictures of me ? :whistling:
> 
> I'll be nice and soft for you


 Only if you're 'fully expanded'.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> Leanest I got this year :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 146233


 @trey1 Have you shopped an adult mans head onto a teenagers body? :whistling:


----------



## trey1

Natty Steve'o said:


> @trey1 Have you shopped an adult mans head onto a teenagers body? :whistling:


 Not this time. But some previous photoshop work


----------



## The-Real-Deal

trey1 said:


> Not this time. But some previous photoshop work
> 
> 
> View attachment 146002


 You should put @LeeDaLifter head on that torso just for laughs, I know @Frandeman wont mind.... He may even be flattered :lol:


----------



## InAndOut

trey1 said:


> Not this time. But some previous photoshop work
> 
> 
> View attachment 146002


 The landlord is surprisingly sympathetic carrying out a renovation like that after the door damage!


----------



## Frandeman

Natty Steve'o said:


> @trey1 Have you shopped an adult mans head onto a teenagers body? :whistling:


 Let's see your fat man's body


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> Let's see your fat man's body


 Ok I'll take a few snaps


----------



## trey1

Natty Steve'o said:


> You should put @LeeDaLifter head on that torso just for laughs, I know @Frandeman wont mind.... He may even be flattered :lol:



View attachment IMG_9387.JPG


View attachment IMG_9389.JPG


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Quads....


----------



## AestheticManlet

Recent pic from me few days ago sitting around 14 stone 3 pounds. 8 weeks into bulk

View attachment IMG_3595.PNG


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Ross1991 said:


> Recent pic from me few days ago sitting around 14 stone 3 pounds. 8 weeks into bulk
> 
> View attachment 146299


 Nice one mate, glad to see you are not losing any shape and keeping a nice condition.


----------



## SuperRips

Ross1991 said:


> Recent pic from me few days ago sitting around 14 stone 3 pounds. 8 weeks into bulk
> 
> View attachment 146299


 Looking spot on mate, you have one of those 'perfect frames' everything looks equal :thumbup1:

My Mrs would love that mirror!


----------



## AestheticManlet

ironman1985bcn said:


> Nice one mate, glad to see you are not losing any shape and keeping a nice condition.


 Yeah I'm trying mate lean bulking not chasing scales like I have in the past. I'm up about 13 pounds in 8 weeks so it's reasonable weight gain.



SuperRips said:


> Looking spot on mate, you have one of those 'perfect frames' everything looks equal :thumbup1:
> 
> My Mrs would love that mirror!


 I get a few comments on the symmetry haha thanks mate.

Best in the house for pics haha.


----------



## CBPree

Should continue to work toward physique or take the time to work toward classic competition???


----------



## ScottyS

Looks like your pecker escaped from your pants. @anna1 please confirm

View attachment IMG_3668.PNG


----------



## anna1

ScottyS said:


> Looks like your pecker escaped from your pants. @anna1 please confirm
> 
> View attachment 146339


 Haha . Bathroom selfie fail 

looking good though @CBPree


----------



## CBPree

Hahahah nvr noticed that towel hanging there ??


----------



## Milfhunter

Any birds post a pic of their toes recently?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Milfhunter said:


> Any birds post a pic of their toes recently?


 +1 I need the feet pics

@Skye666 think I'm due an updated one. Red or black nail polish please.


----------



## Milfhunter

Ross1991 said:


> +1 I need the feet pics
> 
> @Skye666 think I'm due an updated one. Red or black nail polish please.


 She was a decent looking bird iirc


----------



## nWo

Still waiting for update pics of Natural Steven's 28FFMI physique :mellow:


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> +1 I need the feet pics
> 
> @Skye666 think I'm due an updated one. Red or black nail polish please.


 Sorry u have reached your quota please refer to PayPal


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Sorry u have reached your quota please refer to PayPal


 Well that's not very nice hunny.

Anyway @anna1 has took the new spot for selfie foot pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Well that's not very nice hunny.
> 
> Anyway @anna1 has took the new spot for selfie foot pics :thumbup1:


 Well that's good then ...she's popular with everyone though remember, whereas you were my special :whistling: fave

DONT COME BACK!


----------



## anna1

Skye666 said:


> Well that's good then ...she's popular with everyone though remember, whereas you were my special :whistling: fave
> 
> DONT COME BACK!


 U calling me a slut , girlfriend ? !!


----------



## Skye666

anna1 said:


> U calling me a slut , girlfriend ? !!


 .yeh u wanna fight in a pool of beans? 

i was merely letting mr Ross know there's no return now....I'm done with him! Had him on side for a while though think I did well......considering I've got chicken feet really.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> .yeh u wanna fight in a pool of beans?
> 
> i was merely letting mr Ross know there's no return now....I'm done with him! Had him on side for a while though think I did well......considering I've got chicken feet really.


 If ya don't put out often I lose interest, I have needs. :lol:


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> If ya don't put out often I lose interest, I have needs. :lol:


 Down the tren then


----------



## anna1

Skye666 said:


> .yeh u wanna fight in a pool of beans?
> 
> i was merely letting mr Ross know there's no return now....I'm done with him! Had him on side for a while though think I did well......considering I've got chicken feet really.


 Dont know about the beans . They bloat me .. 

jello would be ok .

Winner gets to bitch slap Rossie and take his bathroom mirror


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Down the tren then


 I've had a break from tren hunny it's calling me though I'll be back on it soon enough. You can await the private messages coming ya way :whistling:


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> Dont know about the beans . They bloat me ..
> 
> jello would be ok .
> 
> Winner gets to bitch slap Rossie and take his bathroom mirror


 Everyone loves me bathroom mirror shows everything in good light I won't be giving that up


----------



## anna1

Ross1991 said:


> Everyone loves me bathroom mirror shows everything in good light I won't be giving that up


 You aint getting the bonus foot slapping then


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> If ya don't put out often I lose interest, I have needs. :lol:


 Sigh that old chestnut........


----------



## AestheticManlet

anna1 said:


> You aint getting the bonus foot slapping then


 Now now let's not be too hasty here I wasn't aware of what was on offer, so rather unfair. 



Skye666 said:


> Sigh that old chestnut........


 True though :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> Now now let's not be too hasty here I wasn't aware of what was on offer, so rather unfair.
> 
> True though :thumbup1:


 I'm fussy!! ......go on then stop chatting to me!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> I'm fussy!! ......go on then stop chatting to me!!!


 I think we can fix this just need some TLC, show me ya care


----------



## Milfhunter

Skye666 said:


> I'm fussy!! ......go on then stop chatting to me!!!


 I'll take you out for a steak meal, onion rings the lot.


----------



## swole troll

5 weeks into blast so basically still natty

250lbs

*







*


----------



## Sphinkter

swole troll said:


> 5 weeks into blast so basically still natty
> 
> 250lbs
> 
> **


 Yes mate :cool2:


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> I think we can fix this just need some TLC, show me ya care


 if it's not broken don't fix it


----------



## Skye666

Milfhunter said:


> I'll take you out for a steak meal, onion rings the lot.


 Ok....but If I fancy something off your plate as well can I just take it?


----------



## Skye666

swole troll said:


> 5 weeks into blast so basically still natty
> 
> 250lbs
> 
> **


 Well..... U look better than I thought....


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> if it's not broken don't fix it


 So does that mean we are ok?

:wub:


----------



## swole troll

Skye666 said:


> Well..... U look better than I thought....


 bit of a backhanded compliment perhaps but im gona take it as a positive one all the same


----------



## Milfhunter

Skye666 said:


> Ok....but If I fancy something off your plate as well can I just take it?


 No.


----------



## Jordan08

swole troll said:


> 5 weeks into blast so basically still natty
> 
> 250lbs
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looking good mate


----------



## Saksen

Pre-lifting









Post-lifting (Current shape. Currently doing a cut to get rid of some of the belly-fat and tighten up a bit )





















Definately need to improveme my 'selfie-skills'. A better camera-tool would be useful too.


----------



## UK2USA

swole troll said:


> 5 weeks into blast so basically still natty
> 
> 250lbs
> 
> **


 That blue top milk is obviously working mate, looking good.


----------



## anna1

Saksen said:


> Pre-lifting
> 
> 
> View attachment 146717
> 
> 
> Post-lifting (Current shape. Currently doing a cut to get rid of some of the belly-fat and tighten up a bit )
> 
> 
> View attachment 146714
> 
> View attachment 146715
> 
> View attachment 146716
> 
> 
> Definately need to improveme my 'selfie-skills'. A better camera-tool would be useful too.


 Dont know how but I ' m always out of likes by the time I see this .

Doing great ! :thumb

x


----------



## Skye666

Milfhunter said:


> No.


 Out


----------



## Skye666

Ross1991 said:


> So does that mean we are ok?
> 
> :wub:


 I will sleep on it


----------



## Skye666

swole troll said:


> bit of a backhanded compliment perhaps but im gona take it as a positive one all the same


 Lol...I know well we are all guilty of the judge( especially on here!) and u know when someone is horrid by mouth then they don't look like they sound...I meant that....


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> I will sleep on it


 I await with anticipation :whistling:


----------



## Dead lee

High repping e z bar the other week.


----------



## anna1

Dead lee said:


> High repping e z bar the other week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146785


 Wow ! Looking good papi! :thumb


----------



## Dead lee

anna1 said:


> Wow ! Looking good papi! :thumb


 Papi lol

Mature muscle :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Skye666 said:


> I will sleep on it


 no chance you sleeping on 9"


----------



## anna1

Dead lee said:


> Papi lol
> 
> Mature muscle :thumb


  didnt mean like that , just an expression . Though " mature muscle " doesnt sound bad either !


----------



## Dead lee

anna1 said:


> didnt mean like that , just an expression . Though " mature muscle " doesnt sound bad either !


 It's all good Anna... I'm not a young pup, still 25 yrs old in my head though lol


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> no chance you sleeping on 9"


 How so...bonzo left?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Pic took today finishing my bulk very soon sitting at 14 stone 7.5 pounds ish


----------



## Abc987

Ross1991 said:


> Pic took today finishing my bulk very soon sitting at 14 stone 7.5 pounds ish
> 
> View attachment 146824


 What's the plan from now then?

To me you're still nice and lean so maybe another bulk before a summer cut?

This is my plan anyway and I will be nowhere near as lean as you in 7 weeks time lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

Abc987 said:


> What's the plan from now then?
> 
> To me you're still nice and lean so maybe another bulk before a summer cut?
> 
> This is my plan anyway


 Cruise and maintain probably mate. I do need sometime off. I'll lean up more on a cruise naturally as well.

My lass is looking to book another holiday early next year before summer I should be able to get shredded in little time if I need to haha.


----------



## UK2USA

I probably shouldn't be in here with all you big boys.

This is what 64 year old arms look like after a bit of a comeback from cancer. Yes, they are small, I know, but from where they were one year ago, they are a bit better. But, if anyone has a magic formula to make them grow quicker, I have money in my hand 

NO.....inb4 do you even lift.


----------



## AestheticManlet

UK2USA said:


> I probably shouldn't be in here with all you big boys.
> 
> This is what 64 year old arms look like after a bit of a comeback from cancer. Yes, they are small, I know, but from where they were one year ago, they are a bit better. But, if anyone has a magic formula to make them grow quicker, I have money in my hand
> 
> NO.....inb4 do you even lift.
> 
> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> View attachment 146936


 Seo supplements :whistling:

Looking good mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

UK2USA said:


> I probably shouldn't be in here with all you big boys.
> 
> This is what 64 year old arms look like after a bit of a comeback from cancer. Yes, they are small, I know, but from where they were one year ago, they are a bit better. But, if anyone has a magic formula to make them grow quicker, I have money in my hand
> 
> NO.....inb4 do you even lift.
> 
> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> View attachment 146936


 Having seen what cancer and it's treatments can do to a person, I say being a gym goer is an achievement.

Being 64 and trying to grow..... it hurts me at 40 so I dread to think what it'll feel like at 64, my bearings and bushes feel so worn my joints knock!! Haha.

How to grow? The only thing I've found to work is lifting heavier weights and working to increase the reps. Given your age I'd not recommend this as things are more likely to get broken.


----------



## monkeybiker

BLUE(UK) said:


> Having seen what cancer and it's treatments can do to a person, I say being a gym goer is an achievement.
> 
> Being 64 and trying to grow..... it hurts me at 40 so I dread to think what it'll feel like at 64, my bearings and bushes feel so worn my joints knock!! Haha.
> 
> How to grow? The only thing I've found to work is lifting heavier weights and working to increase the reps. Given your age I'd not recommend this as things are more likely to get broken.


 This is pretty much what I was about to post. At 64 I would be happy to be healthy.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

monkeybiker said:


> This is pretty much what I was about to post. At 64 I would be happy to be healthy.


 When I was a wee nipper, 20 was old and 40 was ancient.

When I was 20, 40 seemed old and 60 ancient.

Now I'm 40 and 60 doesn't seem far off.....


----------



## monkeybiker

BLUE(UK) said:


> When I was a wee nipper, 20 was old and 40 was ancient.
> 
> When I was 20, 40 seemed old and 60 ancient.
> 
> Now I'm 40 and 60 doesn't seem far off.....


 I know, it's scary. When your in your twenties you think you'll never get old and it just sneeks up on you :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

monkeybiker said:


> I know, it's scary. When your in your twenties you think you'll never get old and it just sneeks up on you :lol:


 In my head I'm still young, the younger lads just seem 'younger'. Haha.


----------



## nWo

UK2USA said:


> I probably shouldn't be in here with all you big boys.
> 
> This is what 64 year old arms look like after a bit of a comeback from cancer. Yes, they are small, I know, but from where they were one year ago, they are a bit better. But, if anyone has a magic formula to make them grow quicker, I have money in my hand
> 
> NO.....inb4 do you even lift.
> 
> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> View attachment 146936


 Respect, mate, good on you 

There's no secret formula as such, you've just gotta train arms like you'd train every other bodypart. Have your heavy, basic exercises factoring in progressive overload, and your mid-range and isolation exercises for higher reps. If you're looking to prioritise arms then best have an arm day. You can't fail to get some growth out of the following if the weights are going up over time:

Barbell curl 5-6 reps

CGBP 5-6 reps

Incline curls 8-12 reps

Dips 8-12

Rope curls 15-20

Overhead cable extensions 15-20

Set scheme is up to you, whatever allows you to progress in weights over time, particularly on the first couple of exercises.


----------



## Henda929

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Respect, mate, good on you
> 
> There's no secret formula as such, you've just gotta train arms like you'd train every other bodypart. Have your heavy, basic exercises factoring in progressive overload, and your mid-range and isolation exercises for higher reps. If you're looking to prioritise arms then best have an arm day. You can't fail to get some growth out of the following if the weights are going up over time:
> 
> Barbell curl 5-6 reps
> 
> CGBP 5-6 reps
> 
> Incline curls 8-12 reps
> 
> Dips 8-12
> 
> Rope curls 15-20
> 
> Overhead cable extensions 15-20
> 
> Set scheme is up to you, whatever allows you to progress in weights over time, particularly on the first couple of exercises.


 Great advice .

My routine is almost identical and it was the only way I finally got arms brought up giving them a day on their own and treating them like every other body part.


----------



## UK2USA

monkeybiker said:


> I know, it's scary. When your in your twenties you think you'll never get old and it just sneeks up on you :lol:


 More like gallops mate, trust me


----------



## UK2USA

BLUE(UK) said:


> In my head I'm still young, the younger lads just seem 'younger'. Haha.


 This exactly. It also feels good when I look at others in the gym who are a quarter of my age and have no muscles...

Is that as mean as it sounded in my head?


----------



## mal




----------



## Sphinkter

UK2USA said:


> I probably shouldn't be in here with all you big boys.
> 
> This is what 64 year old arms look like after a bit of a comeback from cancer. Yes, they are small, I know, but from where they were one year ago, they are a bit better. But, if anyone has a magic formula to make them grow quicker, I have money in my hand
> 
> NO.....inb4 do you even lift.
> 
> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> View attachment 146936


 You got bursitis/pop eye elbow?

Looks a bit inflamed, i had this myself recently, hurt to touch or lean on my forearms/elbows but it went away on its own.


----------



## UK2USA

Sphinkter said:


> You got bursitis/pop eye elbow?
> 
> Looks a bit inflamed, i had this myself recently, hurt to touch or lean on my forearms/elbows but it went away on its own.


 And there's me thinking it's was simple w**ker's elbow. ..damn!

No pain, and doesn't feel inflamed, may also be a bit of looser skin there....getting old in a bitch mate.


----------



## Sphinkter

UK2USA said:


> And there's me thinking it's was simple w**ker's elbow. ..damn!
> 
> No pain, and doesn't feel inflamed, may also be a bit of looser skin there....getting old in a bitch mate.


 Haha nvm then.. good to see a man of your age still wanking a lifting, gives me hope and a wee twitch yes ****.


----------



## Fadi

UK2USA said:


> I probably shouldn't be in here with all you big boys.
> 
> This is what 64 year old arms look like after a bit of a comeback from cancer. Yes, they are small, I know, but from where they were one year ago, they are a bit better. But, if anyone has a magic formula to make them grow quicker, I have money in my hand
> 
> NO.....inb4 do you even lift.
> 
> View attachment 146935
> 
> 
> View attachment 146936


 You're truly inspirational indeed!

Much respect and admiration to you Sir.


----------



## UK2USA

Fadi said:


> You're truly inspirational indeed!
> 
> Much respect and admiration to you Sir.


 Wow, coming from you that is indeed a complement, thank you. To get bigger and stronger is a personal quest now - a challenge - my arms just join the 16 inch club (with a serious pump) but they were down to 13 after the illness and treatment. But you know how it is.....we are a group that is never satisfied 

Keep posting brother, I always enjoy your stuff.


----------



## UK2USA

Sphinkter said:


> Haha nvm then.. good to see a man of your age still wanking a lifting, gives me hope and a wee twitch yes ****.


 Thank that Test bro - it's God's gift to old farts


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mal said:


> View attachment 147070
> 
> 
> View attachment 147071
> View attachment 147073


 Looking great. I must say I prefer the more bulked look you posted in the summer but I'm no bodybuilder, I prefer strength training.


----------



## colinreid

So Ive started the gym 15 months ago around 8 stone where my abs/definition were shown..But everyone told me to put weight on so I did.

Now I weigh in at 10 stone and you can hardly see abs etc so what good did that do? Any advice to get rid of this waist line?..

View attachment 147080


----------



## UK2USA

mal said:


> View attachment 147070
> 
> 
> View attachment 147071
> View attachment 147073


 Awesome job mate, those delts, combined with the narrow waist have you looking really wide! What do you do to work the delts by the way?


----------



## mal

UK2USA said:


> Awesome job mate, those delts, combined with the narrow waist have you looking really wide! What do you do to work the delts by the way?


 Just smash them mate..21s on seated press on to flys then rears..no rest and repeat till they dont work no more lol


----------



## mal

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looking great. I must say I prefer the more bulked look you posted in the summer but I'm no bodybuilder, I prefer strength training.


 Im dieting down slow for a show mate..im around 8 pound flat atm so would look alot diff carbed up..bigger anyways..fuller..


----------



## The-Real-Deal

colinreid said:


> So Ive started the gym 15 months ago around 8 stone where my abs/definition were shown..But everyone told me to put weight on so I did.
> 
> Now I weigh in at 10 stone and you can hardly see abs etc so what good did that do? Any advice to get rid of this waist line?..
> 
> View attachment 147080


 Did you train ?

What was your routine?

I think @Heavyassweights is probably the best person to advise you as he is the same size and condition as you! You might just be holding a little more muscle mass than him, however I seriously think you could both benefit from comparing nutritional and training programs.


----------



## colinreid

Natty Steve'o said:


> Did you train ?
> 
> What was your routine?
> 
> I think @Heavyassweights is probably the best person to advise you as he is the same size and condition as you! You might just be holding a little more muscle mass than him, however I seriously think you could both benefit from comparing nutritional and training programs.


 cheers man. I go everyday and this is what I'm currently doing atm:

chest press 40kg

lat - 60kg

row - 60kg

pec - 70kg

chin dip -70kg

triceps - 40kg

shoulder height - 21.5kg

bicep curl - 30kg

back extension - 40.5kg

rear galks - 52.8kg

lateral rales -44kg

lat cable - 44kg

chest press cables - 26.4kg

leg press - 80kg

leg extention - 40kg

abduction - 70kg


----------



## AestheticManlet

colinreid said:


> So Ive started the gym 15 months ago around 8 stone where my abs/definition were shown..But everyone told me to put weight on so I did.
> 
> Now I weigh in at 10 stone and you can hardly see abs etc so what good did that do? Any advice to get rid of this waist line?..
> 
> View attachment 147080


 2 stone in 15 months is around 0.5 pounds a week gain.

Thats reasonable weight gain for a natty bulking so training, nutrition or both is severely lacking.


----------



## UK2USA

Ross1991 said:


> 2 stone in 15 months is around 0.5 pounds a week gain.
> 
> Thats reasonable weight gain for a natty bulking so training, nutrition or both is severely lacking.


 ^^^^ This.

The amount of weight gained over the time period isn't the problem, it's that your training was lacking, it looks like you gained fat but no muscle, the abs are still there but they are covered with the fat.

Post up your diet, exercise routine and goals, you'll get some good info back. Remember, you only need to be a couple or so hundred calories over your maintained center to grow, but those extra calories won't just turn into muscle, the muscle needs stimulus to grow.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

colinreid said:


> cheers man. I go everyday and this is what I'm currently doing atm:
> 
> chest press 40kg
> 
> lat - 60kg
> 
> row - 60kg
> 
> pec - 70kg
> 
> chin dip -70kg
> 
> triceps - 40kg
> 
> shoulder height - 21.5kg
> 
> bicep curl - 30kg
> 
> back extension - 40.5kg
> 
> rear galks - 52.8kg
> 
> lateral rales -44kg
> 
> lat cable - 44kg
> 
> chest press cables - 26.4kg
> 
> leg press - 80kg
> 
> leg extention - 40kg
> 
> abduction - 70kg


 Full body workouts are IMO ideal for beginners.

I would train 2 or possibly 3 times per week depending on recovery. You MUST take the time to recover though. This is when the body repairs itself from the onslaught of resistance training. This is when we grow. If you keep putting the muscle down it does nt get the chance to grow. Stimulate growth in the gym grow out of the gym when recovering.

Train in the 3 sets of 8 -10 rep range for growth your last couple of reps in your last set should be almost to failure.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Natty Steve'o said:


> Full body workouts are IMO ideal for beginners.
> 
> I would train 2 or possibly 3 times per week depending on recovery. You MUST take the time to recover though. This is when the body repairs itself from the onslaught of resistance training. This is when we grow. If you keep putting the muscle down it does nt get the chance to grow. Stimulate growth in the gym grow out of the gym when recovering.
> 
> Train in the 3 sets of 8 -10 rep range for growth your last couple of reps in your last set should be almost to failure.


 Good solid advice mate


----------



## 31205

mal said:


> View attachment 147070
> 
> 
> View attachment 147071
> View attachment 147073


 Sick!

the type of physique that non gym goers would call disgusting! Nice one!!


----------



## mal

sen said:


> Sick!
> 
> the type of physique that non gym goers would call disgusting! Nice one!!


 Yes its a difficult look to attain...but its what im after haha..cheers


----------



## djhappyman

Here's mine, arms always been a really weak area so adding frequency to bring them up... Bulks going well, up a decent amount and progressively increasing weekly.


----------



## mal

djhappyman said:


> Here's mine, arms always been a really weak area so adding frequency to bring them up... Bulks going well, up a decent amount and progressively increasing weekly.
> 
> View attachment 147097


 Guns looking large mate..deffo working!


----------



## superdrol

View attachment 146886


Fat f**ker getting leaner and bigger


----------



## 66983

superdrol said:


> View attachment 147010
> View attachment 147102
> View attachment 146886
> 
> 
> Fat f**ker getting leaner and bigger


 Gotta put on a little 'extra' to look f##kin awesome when lean!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## superdrol

Sparkey said:


> Gotta put on a little 'extra' to look f##kin awesome when lean!
> 
> Keep up the good work.


 Reckoning another 4-6kg up to Xmas then a hard cut with my first dnp run for three or four weeks, sat at 93kg with upper abs not far off first thing, I carry a lot of fat around my lower abdomen and back, fingers crossed I can shed a real big chunk of that with a decent cut, 16% would be a bonus by the end of January


----------



## colinreid

UK2USA said:


> ^^^^ This.
> 
> The amount of weight gained over the time period isn't the problem, it's that your training was lacking, it looks like you gained fat but no muscle, the abs are still there but they are covered with the fat.
> 
> Post up your diet, exercise routine and goals, you'll get some good info back. Remember, you only need to be a couple or so hundred calories over your maintained center to grow, but those extra calories won't just turn into muscle, the muscle needs stimulus to grow.


 I can only comment a few times a day..my diet is:

Break: protein shake/peanut butter

Snack: not always but nuts/protein bar

Lunch: either pasta/chicken

Dinner: either chicken/veg, steak, fish, stir fry, pasta etc

so I don't know why Im getting belly fat prolly need to do more cardio on top of the weights or get rid off the nuts/bars from my diet


----------



## Tonynico




----------



## FelonE1

Currently 19 weeks out on contest prep @101kg


----------



## nWo

FelonE said:


> Currently 19 weeks out on contest prep @101kg
> 
> View attachment 147586


 I used to have that top :lol: River Island IIRC?


----------



## nWo

colinreid said:


> I can only comment a few times a day..my diet is:
> 
> Break: protein shake/peanut butter
> 
> Snack: not always but nuts/protein bar
> 
> Lunch: either pasta/chicken
> 
> Dinner: either chicken/veg, steak, fish, stir fry, pasta etc
> 
> so I don't know why Im getting belly fat prolly need to do more cardio on top of the weights or get rid off the nuts/bars from my diet


 Pointless just posting what you eat, mate. Portion sizes aren't included and there's no indication of your caloric intake. I assume you're counting calories?


----------



## 31205

superdrol said:


> View attachment 147010
> View attachment 147102
> View attachment 146886
> 
> 
> Fat f**ker getting leaner and bigger


 Massive improvement mate.


----------



## 31205

superdrol said:


> View attachment 147010
> View attachment 147102
> View attachment 146886
> 
> 
> Fat f**ker getting leaner and bigger


 Massive improvement mate.


----------



## colinreid

do yall think the gyms working?


----------



## 31205

colinreid said:


> do yall think the gyms working?
> 
> View attachment 147602


 If you used to look like a clothes peg. Yes.

If not. No.


----------



## Frandeman

colinreid said:


> do yall think the gyms working?
> 
> View attachment 147602


 Only when is open

You need to lift weights or use the machines on it :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA

colinreid said:


> do yall think the gyms working?
> 
> View attachment 147602


 Gym is.

You're not.


----------



## nWo

colinreid said:


> do yall think the gyms working?
> 
> View attachment 147602


 If you're competing in a "worst possible camera angle and pose to show off your physique" competition, then yes.


----------



## swole troll

115 ish (still)

less muscle than ive had in the past but very nearly the strongest ive ever been


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Jordan08

swole troll said:


> 115 ish (still)
> 
> less muscle than ive had in the past but very nearly the strongest ive ever been


 I wish i could have wheels like this


----------



## FelonE1

Weight is 100kg.... Abs starting to come through


----------



## The-Real-Deal

FelonE said:


> Weight is 100kg.... Abs starting to come through
> 
> View attachment 147754


 Same weight as me mate...

Looking canny :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Natty Steve'o said:


> Same weight as me mate...
> 
> Looking canny :thumbup1:


 same weight completely diff bf % lol


----------



## Jack of blades

colinreid said:


> do yall think the gyms working?
> 
> View attachment 147602


 Yeah definitely your looking swolle and ripped as f**k. You must be at least 240pounds?


----------



## colinreid

Jack of blades said:


> Yeah definitely your looking swolle and ripped as f**k. You must be at least 240pounds?


 cheers! nah man I weigh in at 140 pounds which means ive got 20% bf : /..


----------



## Jack of blades

colinreid said:


> cheers! nah man I weigh in at 140 pounds which means ive got 20% bf : /..


 How come that means you have that bf?


----------



## colinreid

Jack of blades said:


> How come that means you have that bf?


 After I weighed myself I then checked nhs bmi calculator and stated 20% unless I need to get calipers for a proper result


----------



## 66983

colinreid said:


> After I weighed myself I then checked nhs bmi calculator and stated 20% unless I need to get calipers for a proper result


 This is the nearest online BF calculator I have found, thats because it compares 4 different ones and gives you an average.

You'll need a fabric tape measure to do it.

As with all online calculators, it's a guesstimate, go on how you look and feel in the mirror.

https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Sparkey said:


> This is the nearest online BF calculator I have found, thats because it compares 4 different ones and gives you an average.
> 
> You'll need a fabric tape measure to do it.
> 
> As with all online calculators, it's a guesstimate, go on how you look and feel in the mirror.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators


 Just had a go of this calculator

Superior genetics... 26.07

16% bf

Calipers said 14% this morning.....


----------



## colinreid

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just had a go of this calculator
> 
> Superior genetics... 26.07
> 
> 16% bf
> 
> Calipers said 14% this morning.....
> 
> Oh. Ive ordered calipers I will let use know what the result is


----------



## The-Real-Deal

They are just a guide mate, they are not 100% accurate.

What did the calculator say?


----------



## colinreid

Natty Steve'o said:


> They are just a guide mate, they are not 100% accurate.
> 
> What did the calculator say?


 calculator stated Im at 20% bf. I was too thin when I started the weights and everyone told me to put on weight to gain muscle and I regret it now cos its the other way about to show more definition


----------



## Frandeman

colinreid said:


> calculator stated Im at 20% bf. I was too thin when I started the weights and everyone told me to put on weight to gain muscle and I regret it now cos its the other way about to show more definition


 Don't worry Stevie think he is 15% body fat :whistling:


----------



## colinreid

Frandeman said:


> Don't worry Stevie think he is 15% body fat :whistling:


 I hope Im at 15% then which means it wont take me long to get to 12%..


----------



## Eddias

Sparkey said:


> This is the nearest online BF calculator I have found, thats because it compares 4 different ones and gives you an average.
> 
> You'll need a fabric tape measure to do it.
> 
> As with all online calculators, it's a guesstimate, go on how you look and feel in the mirror.
> 
> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators


 Cool will be using this as a guideline, alongside the mirror and a set of scales


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> Don't worry Stevie think he is 15% body fat :whistling:


 I don't really care mate..... its the calipers and calculators that come up with that % not me.... :tongue:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't really care mate..... its the calipers and calculators that come up with that % not me.... :tongue:


 you must carry the callipers around with you 24/7


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Heavyassweights said:


> you must carry the callipers around with you 24/7


 No they are too heavy


----------



## Heavyassweights

Natty Steve'o said:


> No they are too heavy


 I bet even @Jatin Bhatia doesn't measure his bf 3x a day like you


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Heavyassweights said:


> I bet even @Jatin Bhatia doesn't measure his bf 3x a day like you


 Yes 3 x per day once in he morning, once at mid day, then once in the evening. I then add them together, divide by three to get the average. This gives a much more accurate reading. 

14.5 + 15.2 + 15.4 = 45.1 then divided by 3 to get the average = 15.03%

I find I am always a bit leaner in the morning, I put this down to the 8hr fast! :whistling:


----------



## Tonynico

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heavyassweights

Tonynico said:


> View attachment 147803


 more pics of the bird top left please

if legal


----------



## Heavyassweights

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes 3 x per day once in he morning, once at mid day, then once in the evening. I then add them together, divide by three to get the average. This gives a much more accurate reading.
> 
> 14.5 + 15.2 + 15.4 = 45.1 then divided by 3 to get the average = 15.03%
> 
> I find I am always a bit leaner in the morning, I put this down to the 8hr fast! :whistling:


 take it serious for a natty lifting weights for leisure

I put it down to make believe


----------



## Jordan08

Heavyassweights said:


> I bet even @Jatin Bhatia doesn't measure his bf 3x a day like you


 I don't measure at all though. I go by the mirror.


----------



## swole troll

Last photos for this meet prep / cycle

circa 116kg in these, im only going to get fatter and softer between now and the meet so yea that's it ya kents


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took just now just over 4 weeks into cruise after upper workout.


----------



## AestheticManlet

BrianB said:


> I'm not gay but you always seem to look so right, wish my action man [when I was a kid] had a bod like your's, he'd have smashed Ken :lol:


 Haha thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman

I'm getting fat before Christmas


----------



## 66983

Frandeman said:


> I'm getting fat before Christmas
> 
> View attachment 147857


 Looking like a f**kin 'racing snake' as always Brother :thumb


----------



## Devil

Ive moved to eating everything in sight on a diet break and seem to look far worse after one week.

How depressing lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Devil said:


> View attachment 147859
> 
> 
> Ive moved to eating everything in sight on a diet break and seem to look far worse after one week.
> 
> How depressing lol.


 First time I've seen your pic I think, looking good mate


----------



## Devil

Ross1991 said:


> First time I've seen your pic I think, looking good mate


 Ye. Cheers mate.


----------



## Tonynico




----------



## Tonynico

BrianB said:


> Looking good, love the glasses :lol: Oh we talking about you, guess you're ok as well


 Hahah thanks bud


----------



## 72670

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305829-new-guy-who-has-no-idea-whatsoever-about-anything-on-here/?do=embed

Nice job looking swole


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## 66983

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 148119


 You go steady with that bench press Jatin! :lol:

Looking good bud.


----------



## Jordan08

Sparkey said:


> You go steady with that bench press Jatin! :lol:
> 
> Looking good bud.


 Still learning the art of posing for pictures. Tough job it is.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Eddias

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 148119


 Looks like you have put on some serious size from the Avi pic


----------



## Jordan08

Eddias said:


> Looks like you have put on some serious size from the Avi pic


 Yup. In avi pic i was around 78kgs. Now, sitting at 92Kgs. Lot of fat though haha


----------



## Eddias

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yup. In avi pic i was around 78kgs. Now, sitting at 92Kgs. Lot of fat though haha


 looking good on it, lot more thickness


----------



## anna1

Its not great , but its Christmassy !!!

x

( never mind the wrecked tree , cat climbed on it again ...  )


----------



## Henda929

Meeting the lads for a few Christmas drinks turned into 14 hours of hammering the vodkas


----------



## anna1

I think you look much leaner than your previous pics @Henda929 !

Merry Christmas hun !

x


----------



## Henda929

anna1 said:


> I think you look much leaner than your previous pics @Henda929 !
> 
> Merry Christmas hun !
> 
> x


 Thanks Anna have lost some weight I think (don't own a scale so haven't checked) not intentionally had to go back to working a more physical job which helps keep a bit of the fat off.

your looking amazing in all your recent pics

merry Christmas !


----------



## anna1

Henda929 said:


> Thanks Anna have lost some weight I think (don't own a scale so haven't checked) not intentionally had to go back to working a more physical job which helps keep a bit of the fat off.
> 
> your looking amazing in all your recent pics
> 
> merry Christmas !


 I rarely check my scales as well , I dont count no macros either . I think I have put on weight but my clothes say I 'm leaner .

Thank you for the compliments  all the best !

x


----------



## Simon90

anna1 said:


> Its not great , but its Christmassy !!!
> 
> x
> 
> ( never mind the wrecked tree , cat climbed on it again ...  )
> 
> View attachment 148207


 Since joining UK-M and seeing your pics in combination with this test and deca my right arm has got much bigger [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=1c1fe6402cd9b02245b6d62619a777e688723a2ad84e0eb35bcaca2df2ef6429[/IMG]left has fallen behind haha [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Jordan08

anna1 said:


> Its not great , but its Christmassy !!!
> 
> x
> 
> ( never mind the wrecked tree , cat climbed on it again ...  )
> 
> View attachment 148207


 Who would believe you are 42 year young. *Compliment *


----------



## colinreid

still got a small belly?..


----------



## Henda929

anna1 said:


> I rarely check my scales as well , I dont count no macros either . I think I have put on weight but my clothes say I 'm leaner .
> 
> Thank you for the compliments  all the best !
> 
> x


 Same here regarding macros have never counted them, to be honest I mostly live on fried bacon and egg sandwiches, full fat milk and many bags of crisps haha far from ideal I know but like to enjoy eating.

no probs on the compliments you work hard and deserve them

all the best to you too!


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> Its not great , but its Christmassy !!!
> 
> x
> 
> ( never mind the wrecked tree , cat climbed on it again ...  )
> 
> View attachment 148207


 [IMG alt=":beer:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_beer.gif&key=4012ca5d38eaca6602ea58b7007d316600f8fc4d2799a0bd36dd86479672b6e8[/IMG] for the bank lol


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> Its not great , but its Christmassy !!!
> 
> x
> 
> ( never mind the wrecked tree , cat climbed on it again ...  )
> 
> View attachment 148207


 Would absolutely ravage / 10

Santa would be watching us all night rather than handing out presents


----------



## SuperRips

Who took that pic @anna1


----------



## nWo

anna1 said:


> Its not great , but its Christmassy !!!
> 
> x
> 
> ( never mind the wrecked tree , cat climbed on it again ...  )
> 
> View attachment 148207


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Who took that pic @anna1


 I take lousy pics as you know so I take videos when I want to check progress and pic a foto if there is a descent one 

x


----------



## anna1

BrianB said:


> What tree? didn't see it till you mentioned it[IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=1c1fe6402cd9b02245b6d62619a777e688723a2ad84e0eb35bcaca2df2ef6429[/IMG]
> 
> Have a great Christmas Anna and all the best for the New Year.


 Thank you darling !

All the best for you and your loved ones as well

x


----------



## sjacks

Taken this morning with s**t lighting, as usual.


----------



## Im a lil Dragon




----------



## Eddias

Im a lil Dragon said:


> View attachment 148271


 Nice work fella, i really need to step up my game as far as legs is concerned


----------



## Saksen

3 months ago:









Today:


----------



## Frandeman

Lean Sex Machine


----------



## babyarm

Frandeman said:


> Lean Sex Machine
> 
> View attachment 148341


 Beef cake :thumb


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Lean Sex Machine
> 
> View attachment 148341


 Woohoo ! Feliz Navidad papi !!

x


----------



## Frandeman

anna1 said:


> Woohoo ! Feliz Navidad papi !!
> 
> x


 Mamacita espero ke Tengas un tiempo maravilloso I keep te traiga muchos ninos el papa Noel


----------



## anna1

Frandeman said:


> Mamacita espero ke Tengas un tiempo maravilloso I keep te traiga muchos ninos el papa Noel


 Ayala ! No nesecito mas niños !! [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


----------



## Frost_uk

Made an effort to be Christmassy....


----------



## Huntingground

I don't come on UKM much now, seem to spend my time on TM. I did a PL comp in August, u125KG and here are a few pics from a few days before at just shy of 125KG.

BTW, I am a strength trainer and have never trained for aesthetics and therefore don't really train arms/delts. I have started training them recently as I plan on one more year of PL and then aesthetics training maybe.


----------



## Henda929

Trying training legs in knee sleeves to see if it helps with chronic knee pain and realised how ridiculous training attire looked with battered old trainers, dad socks and bright yellow shorts that were a hand me down 15 + years ago haha


----------



## colinreid

what body fat % do yall think Im at?


----------



## Abc987

colinreid said:


> what body fat % do yall think Im at?
> 
> View attachment 148509


 Hard to tell coz of how high you ve pulled your bottoms up. Do you always where the about belly button?

From what I can see I'd say 16-18%


----------



## colinreid

Abc987 said:


> Hard to tell coz of how high you ve pulled your bottoms up. Do you always where the about belly button?
> 
> From what I can see I'd say 16-18%


 okay according to online Im at 17% need to be at least 15..yeah always have the bottoms pulled up to there


----------



## monkeybiker

colinreid said:


> okay according to online Im at 17% need to be at least 15..yeah always have the bottoms pulled up to there


----------



## Frandeman

colinreid said:


> what body fat % do yall think Im at?
> 
> View attachment 148509


 No fat no muscle

Skinny fat


----------



## colinreid

Frandeman said:


> No fat no muscle
> 
> Skinny fat


 damn..stopped lifting for 3wks due to ankle sprain..should be fine by nxt wk at 4wks


----------



## BLUE(UK)

colinreid said:


> damn..stopped lifting for 3wks due to ankle sprain..should be fine by nxt wk at 4wks


 What??!! Do you bench press using your ankles? Pull ups? Seated presses?

Sounds like pussified excuses.


----------



## colinreid

BLUE(UK) said:


> What??!! Do you bench press using your ankles? Pull ups? Seated presses?
> 
> Sounds like pussified excuses.


 I think it was the light jogging I did and the leg press that caused it


----------



## UK2USA

colinreid said:


> damn..stopped lifting for 3wks due to ankle sprain..should be fine by nxt wk at 4wks


 You lift?


----------



## sean m

40 year old woman in my gym this morning with leg in plaster due to broken ankle and she was still out lifting her 18 year old daughter.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

colinreid said:


> I think it was the light jogging I did and the leg press that caused it


 Is this what you do every gym session? I think you're taking the piss.


----------



## colinreid

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is this what you do every gym session? I think you're taking the piss.


 I dont know what caused it to sprain then? I can walk around the house fine but cannot walk half way up the street?


----------



## sjacks

After chest session before triceps and after Christmas and lots of booze.


----------



## Deltz123

Guess I'll post a pic too


----------



## UK2USA

Deltz123 said:


> Guess I'll post a pic too
> 
> View attachment 148553


 What made you come up with that screen name mate, your delts are tiny


----------



## Deltz123

UK2USA said:


> What made you come up with that screen name mate, your delts are tiny


 They should start to grow in 2018 :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild




----------



## AestheticManlet

Took today after push session looking alright considering been ill and stuff over Christmas.

9 days into Blast. 1g Test

Weight from Friday was 14 stone 3.75 pounds and 5' 7" height.

View attachment 148855


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> Took today after push session looking alright considering been ill and stuff over Christmas.
> 
> 9 days into Blast. 1g Test
> 
> Weight from Friday was 14 stone 3.75 pounds and 5' 7" height.
> 
> View attachment 148855


 You looking forward to your summer cut bud?

I know I am,

Whilst its nice 'filling out' my clothes, there's something satisfying about finishing a cut and looking super shredded.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sparkey said:


> You looking forward to your summer cut bud?
> 
> I know I am,
> 
> Whilst its nice 'filling out' my clothes, there's something satisfying about finishing a cut and looking super shredded.


 Yep can't wait have holiday booked same as last year so have 11-12 weeks to gain a bit of size then it's shred time haha


----------



## AestheticManlet

BrianB said:


> @Ross1991 can I have you're old mirror now you ain't using it anymore :whistling:


 Haha I am but one of the lights above it has gone out, can't get any decent lighting and gain about 5% bf :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

Ross1991 said:


> Haha I am but one of the lights above it has gone out, can't get any decent lighting and gain about 5% bf :lol:


 That must be why I can't see my abs then, just need a light above the mirror


----------



## AestheticManlet

@BrianB I'd rather have this mirror, found this pic from last June in benidorm haha. Liked the setup that when I arrived at 3 am pic was took about 3 20 am haha.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cypionate said:


> That must be why I can't see my abs then, just need a light above the mirror


 Yeah buddy lose a few bf% in an instant :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah buddy lose a few bf% in an instant :lol:


 You look shredded on that benidorm pic, how many lights did that one have?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cypionate said:


> You look shredded on that benidorm pic, how many lights did that one have?


 Least 2 haha.


----------



## UK2USA

Ross1991 said:


> Took today after push session looking alright considering been ill and stuff over Christmas.
> 
> 9 days into Blast. 1g Test
> 
> Weight from Friday was 14 stone 3.75 pounds and 5' 7" height.
> 
> View attachment 148855


 Looking solid mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet

UK2USA said:


> Looking solid mate.


 Cheers. I don't like how I'm looking at moment, don't know why but I feel crap and bloated at moment haha


----------



## TITO

Some awesome physiques in here :thumbup1:

I'm currently hovering around 232lbs wk 2 of cruise.


----------



## UK2USA

Ross1991 said:


> Cheers. I don't like how I'm looking at moment, don't know why but I feel crap and bloated at moment haha


 You've been leaner for sure, but I'll trade with you any day.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

104kg upon waking


----------



## sjacks

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> View attachment 149183
> 
> 
> 104kg upon waking


 Awesome legs m8, out of likes unfortunately. Bet it took a lot of work to get to that stage.


----------



## sjacks

and now for the sh*ttest legs on UKM, I better win a prize for this;


----------



## The-Real-Deal

sjacks said:


> Awesome legs m8, out of likes unfortunately. Bet it took a lot of drugs to get to that stage.


 Fixed :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed :whistling:


 Nah he was right the first time.........


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

sjacks said:


> Awesome legs m8, out of likes unfortunately. Bet it took a lot of work to get to that stage.


 Cheers mate, you're right.....ive been doing this for over 10 years now so nice to get a bit of praise, its very welcomed.....

For what it's worth, its looks like you're standing on a decent set of wheels yourself, cut up a bit and they would look even better


----------



## Heavyassweights

BrianB said:


> No chance mate, I didn't get one for the smallest cock


 Prove it


----------



## Jordan08

sjacks said:


> After chest session before triceps and after Christmas and lots of booze.
> 
> View attachment 148545


 You look thick like liam kelly


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took this morning after upper workout - getting my shape back and I've been ill as fvck over weekend


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You look thick like liam kelly


 You wouldn't say that to him in person so why over the Internet?


----------



## Jordan08

BLUE(UK) said:


> You wouldn't say that to him in person so why over the Internet?


 Honestly, if he would be looking impressive in person as he is looking on here, i would have said that.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Honestly, if he would be looking impressive in person as he is looking on here, i would have said that.


 I'm just joking with you, if you said someone is looking a bit thick in UK, they'd take it to mean a bit stupid.


----------



## Jordan08

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm just joking with you, if you said someone is looking a bit thick in UK, they'd take it to mean a bit stupid.


 Got that. How can i forget this. It was my first insult over here..haha


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Heavyassweights

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 149235


 is that you in the green vest mate?


----------



## Jordan08

Heavyassweights said:


> is that you in the green vest mate?


 Yes. You got it right like everytime sir.


----------



## Adz




----------



## Jordan08

No way near UKM standards but it is what it is..haha


----------



## anna1

Not up to UKM standards either  !

Happy Valentine's everyone!

x


----------



## Jordan08

anna1 said:


> Not up to UKM standards either  !
> 
> Happy Valentine's everyone!
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 150581


 It actually exceeds the UKM standards.


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## PSevens2017

sjacks said:


> and now for the sh*ttest legs on UKM, I better win a prize for this;
> 
> View attachment 149187


 On your way, son, that award is for me. My calves are fcuking mint! Plenty of upright rows though to make me look Hench as fcuk and appear strong when, in fact, I am weak as piss  Gonna tattoo my mega triceps with "Gainzville".


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## Deltz123

Not my best shape but fook it


----------



## 66983

Deltz123 said:


> Not my best shape but fook it
> 
> View attachment 151045


 You've either being playing with some sort of photo editor or you only train your left arm and left leg (your left, right hand side in pic) :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Sparkey said:


> You've either being playing with some sort of photo editor or you only train your left arm and left leg (your left, right hand side in pic) :lol:


 :lol: Circus mirror


----------



## Deltz123

Sparkey said:


> You've either being playing with some sort of photo editor or you only train your left arm and left leg (your left, right hand side in pic) :lol:


 Nah, left has always been weaker than right and recently had a knee injury on my left knee so it shrunk :'( the difference between left and right arm isn't that big


----------



## MM84

Deltz123 said:


> Nah, left has always been weaker than right and recently had a knee injury on my left knee so it shrunk :'( the difference between left and right arm isn't that big


 It's your left that's noticeably larger. And your right that has "shrunk"

i smell photo shop :lol:


----------



## Deltz123

MM84 said:


> It's your left that's noticeably larger. And your right that has "shrunk"
> 
> i smell photo shop :lol:


 The picture is taken in the mirror, there is a 3-4cm difference between between my right ("big") leg and my small left leg.

surely i would photo shop the other leg if that was the case


----------



## UK2USA

I have been lifting for about a year and a half. Initially a bit haphazardly, I admit, but for the past 9 months or so with a bit more insight. Diet has always been an issue as it was totally destroyed when I got sick. It's still hit and miss today unfortunately.

The first pic is of my first trip outside the house after chemo and radiation, it was Halloween and I forced myself to go out with my kids trick-or-treating. The other two pics I took for fun, pre-workout, a few days ago. My phone sucks, my hands always shake and so they are blurry - maybe a good thing 

I have been on Test and Deca for a bulk for the past 10 weeks, and Winny for the last 5. I have gained weight, but too much fat, and a cut is about a month away. I can see the excess weight I have gained and the loss of definition in my arms, which looked better when I was leaner. Since my diet is difficult i sometimea eat stuff thats not so healthy and conducive to bodybuilding, just to get calories inside. Overall I am happy with where I have come from, but want to be bigger yet. It's slow going at any age, even more so when you're 64 years old, but it's a marathon and not a sprint, right?

This is NOT a fishing post. But I would welcome any advice, especially from the older members, what have you done that's been really successful for your growth?


----------



## 66983

UK2USA said:


> I have been lifting for about a year and a half. Initially a bit haphazardly, I admit, but for the past 9 months or so with a bit more insight. Diet has always been an issue as it was totally destroyed when I got sick. It's still hit and miss today unfortunately.
> 
> The first pic is of my first trip outside the house after chemo and radiation, it was Halloween and I forced myself to go out with my kids trick-or-treating. The other two pics I took for fun, pre-workout, a few days ago. My phone sucks, my hands always shake and so they are blurry - maybe a good thing
> 
> I have been on Test and Deca for a bulk for the past 10 weeks, and Winny for the last 5. I have gained weight, but too much fat, and a cut is about a month away. I can see the excess weight I have gained and the loss of definition in my arms, which looked better when I was leaner. Since my diet is difficult i sometimea eat stuff thats not so healthy and conducive to bodybuilding, just to get calories inside. Overall I am happy with where I have come from, but want to be bigger yet. It's slow going at any age, even more so when you're 64 years old, but it's a marathon and not a sprint, right?
> 
> This is NOT a fishing post. But I would welcome any advice, especially from the older members, what have you done that's been really successful for your growth?
> 
> View attachment 151293
> 
> 
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> View attachment 151297


 Good Morning,

Firstly I know it's hard but try not to be inpatient, building muscle takes far longer than anyone ever realises at first (and especially as we age, I'm 47 this year).

The main thing is your doing something and seeing progress.

Concentrate of what you have now and the muscle building will happen in the background.

I'm also on week 11 of a Test and Deca bulk, I have also put a good amount of weight on (4st 6lbs ) in 5 months, this wasn't exactly planned for this bulk and the only main concern was getting more than enough food in to grow.

lifts have progressed every session.

Fat really only becomes a problem if you have no idea how to get rid of it, luckily I've done it for a good few years now.

The key to stopping fairly lean when bulking is diet and calories, Lyle Mcdonald say's 400 calories above maintenance is enough to build muscle on a lean bulk.

When you start your cut, remember that the building muscle aspect stops, so you need to get just concentrate on getting as lean as you can in the allocated time, using a low dose of test is also a good idea whilst cutting.

One thing that would be of great benefit to you at your age is HGH, growth hormone levels plummet at you get older, in fact about 3rd of that of a 20 year old at the age of 50.









A week on Sunday is my last bulking day, then I'll drop back to low dose test 150-200 mg wk and maintenance calories for 8 weeks to let bloods come back to some sort of normal level.

Then the fun will begin with a 500 calorie deficit and some cardio thrown in.

Last cut was 30 weeks, I'm heavier than last time by about a stone so I'm looking at the same sort of time period again.

Good luck, feel free to give me a shout if you get lost in the cut (we all do).

Finally (and this is only my opinion) I believe that you would look far more impressive as an older Gentleman, lean and defined!

I think older people (me included) who look 'bulky' look a bit odd .

If you've never been really lean before, you may be amazed just how much weight you need to drop (and ultimately size) to get there.


----------



## Frandeman

@UK2USA You look fu**ing awesome mate for someone from Kilburn :thumb

Drop the deca slowly and stick to a diet of foods you enjoy so you stick to it

burn more calories that you eat

Drugs will help but you wont see much results if diet is s**t


----------



## Sasnak

@UK2USA you are genuinely an inspiration to all. Just enjoy what you do in that Florida Sunshine. If you enjoy training it'll come.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

MM84 said:


> It's your left that's noticeably larger. And your right that has "shrunk"
> 
> i smell photo shop :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@UK2USA the difference in those pics are immense.

Anyone who stays quite active after cancer treatment gets my respect let alone someone who decides to hit the gym.

What would I do? I'd try and be as strong and healthy as possible for living an happy and fulfilling life. I'm a bit different to most forum users, probably similar to @TheRealDeal (the natty one) in that I enjoy strength and being healthy and looking lean isn't the be all and end all as it becomes counterproductive.


----------



## Frandeman

You must be all fat as f**k as no one post pictures anymore


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> You must be all fat as f**k as no one post pictures anymore


 When I was younger I was always lean, no diet nor drugs were required, just trained hard and enjoyed my life. I had more than my share of compliments(not that it's why I train).

These days I enjoy training as I always have done, I don't deprive myself what I want and have other interests besides training. I still look decent as others often tell me. Only last night I went to the gym(I usually train during the day) and saw a few lads I've known for years and they were saying I'm still looking good (I had two years off and returned in October so can't be doing bad). I still get the odd compliment but it has no bearing on my life nor my training.


----------



## 66983

Frandeman said:


> You must be all fat as f**k as no one post pictures anymore


 Not fat, just got my winter body suit on.









I'll post in 6 months


----------



## bornagod

UK2USA said:


> I have been lifting for about a year and a half. Initially a bit haphazardly, I admit, but for the past 9 months or so with a bit more insight. Diet has always been an issue as it was totally destroyed when I got sick. It's still hit and miss today unfortunately.
> 
> The first pic is of my first trip outside the house after chemo and radiation, it was Halloween and I forced myself to go out with my kids trick-or-treating. The other two pics I took for fun, pre-workout, a few days ago. My phone sucks, my hands always shake and so they are blurry - maybe a good thing
> 
> I have been on Test and Deca for a bulk for the past 10 weeks, and Winny for the last 5. I have gained weight, but too much fat, and a cut is about a month away. I can see the excess weight I have gained and the loss of definition in my arms, which looked better when I was leaner. Since my diet is difficult i sometimea eat stuff thats not so healthy and conducive to bodybuilding, just to get calories inside. Overall I am happy with where I have come from, but want to be bigger yet. It's slow going at any age, even more so when you're 64 years old, but it's a marathon and not a sprint, right?
> 
> This is NOT a fishing post. But I would welcome any advice, especially from the older members, what have you done that's been really successful for your growth?
> 
> View attachment 151293
> 
> 
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> View attachment 151297


 Can relate to your story mate, both my wifes father and grandfather died from cancer, so im glad to hear you survived such a devasting disease. How long ago was your horrible ordeal?

So credit where credit is due, your looking amazing fair play, good transformation with all things considered.


----------



## UK2USA

bornagod said:


> Can relate to your story mate, both my wifes father and grandfather died from cancer, so im glad to hear you survived such a devasting disease. How long ago was your horrible ordeal?
> 
> So credit where credit is due, your looking amazing fair play, good transformation with all things considered.


 Thank you. The first pic was about 2.5 years now. Couldn't train right after that though because to tires and weak, in fact, the walk around the neighborhood killed me that day


----------



## UK2USA

Frandeman said:


> @UK2USA You look fu**ing awesome mate for someone from Kilburn :thumb
> 
> Drop the deca slowly and stick to a diet of foods you enjoy so you stick to it
> 
> burn more calories that you eat
> 
> Drugs will help but you wont see much results if diet is s**t


 LOL. I am surprised you remember where I'm from mate, Kilburn was a sh1t hole but as kids we never knew it, we just played in the streets and got into trouble 

Thanks for the advice mate, there aren't too many on here as lean as you, that's for sure.


----------



## UK2USA

BLUE(UK) said:


> @UK2USA the difference in those pics are immense.
> 
> Anyone who stays quite active after cancer treatment gets my respect let alone someone who decides to hit the gym.
> 
> What would I do? I'd try and be as strong and healthy as possible for living an happy and fulfilling life. I'm a bit different to most forum users, probably similar to @TheRealDeal (the natty one) in that I enjoy strength and being healthy and looking lean isn't the be all and end all as it becomes counterproductive.


 Thanks buddy, I really appreciate that. I think im more about Aesthetics than strength. I knkw i need strength in general, but i want a look too. So given a choice between looks and strength, i think at my age i woukd take looks


----------



## UK2USA

Sasnak said:


> @UK2USA you are genuinely an inspiration to all. Just enjoy what you do in that Florida Sunshine. If you enjoy training it'll come.


 Thanks buddy, I really appreciate that. I love lifting and will obviously do it as long as I can; I'm pretty cautious not to injure myself and derail it all, and as for the lovely Florida weather it's been 8 to 10 degrees warmer than normal, we are experiencing April weather in February, but I'm not complaining


----------



## Matt6210




----------



## bornagod

UK2USA said:


> Thank you. The first pic was about 2.5 years now. Couldn't train right after that though because to tires and weak, in fact, the walk around the neighborhood killed me that day


 I can only imagine buddy, hard times to say the least. Well it amazing you've made a full recovery and i wish the rest of your days to be cancer free :thumb i just hope many more will have as a happy ending as you have had


----------



## The-Real-Deal

BLUE(UK) said:


> @UK2USA the difference in those pics are immense.
> 
> Anyone who stays quite active after cancer treatment gets my respect let alone someone who decides to hit the gym.
> 
> What would I do? I'd try and be as strong and healthy as possible for living an happy and fulfilling life. I'm a bit different to most forum users, probably similar to @TheRealDeal (the natty one) in that I enjoy strength and being healthy and looking lean isn't the be all and end all as it becomes counterproductive.


 @UK2USAThis...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ train for enjoyment keep yourself healthy, mobile,fit and strong.

I give you my upper most respect. :thumb


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Ain't someone who takes a Lot of pics as i hate how I look, but back witdth SeemS to be getting somewhere sitting around 93kg


----------



## 66983

ironman1985bcn said:


> Ain't someone who takes a Lot of pics as i hate how I look, but back witdth SeemS to be getting somewhere sitting around 93kg
> 
> View attachment 152515


 Nice armpit!


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Sparkey said:


> Nice armpit!


 Smelly too


----------



## Heavyassweights

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 151331


 Your gut may rival @The-Real-Deals soon


----------



## Matt6210

Heavyassweights said:


> Your gut may rival @The-Real-Deals soon


 You can't even see my gut there that's a baggy vest?


----------



## Hoddsy

3rd week into a new cycle.


----------



## allaboutyou

hodsy, how many mgs of test and npp are you running? thanks


----------



## SuperRips

Sack you lot  where's @Kristina at...


----------



## monkeybiker

SuperRips said:


> Sack you lot  where's @Kristina at...


 She's a superstar now so she's not going to talk to the uk-muscle plebs


----------



## Smitch

monkeybiker said:


> She's a superstar now so she's not going to talk to the uk-muscle plebs


 Is she famous?


----------



## monkeybiker

Smitch said:


> Is she famous?


 I don't know, thought she did some bit parts in a movie but I might be wrong.


----------



## monkeybiker

Smitch said:


> Is she famous?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/306380-our-own-kristina-in-justice-league/?do=embed


----------



## SuperRips

monkeybiker said:


> She's a superstar now so she's not going to talk to the uk-muscle plebs


 Bummer :angry:


----------



## Kristina

Haha wow what a walk down memory lane guys! :thumb

Haven't been your neck of the woods in aaaages, what's been happening?


----------



## SuperRips

Kristina said:


> Haha wow what a walk down memory lane guys! :thumb
> 
> Haven't been your neck of the woods in aaaages, what's been happening?


 Waiting for more pictures of kristina


----------



## SuperRips

:huh: holy s**t, just clicked your link...now I get it!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Kristina said:


> Haha wow what a walk down memory lane guys! :thumb
> 
> Haven't been your neck of the woods in aaaages, what's been happening?


 I have your Instagram open on all 9 of my devices at all times


----------



## Frandeman

Heavyassweights said:


> I have your Instagram open on all 9 of my devices at all times


 Still looking for that dick ?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Random pic took tonight - cut starts in 7 days :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA

SuperRips said:


> Sack you lot  where's @Kristina at...


 We have @anna1, @Flubs and @Keeks and a few others (sorry didn't mention directly) why do you need Kristina?


----------



## Frost_uk

I took a pic as went the barber's today so had to check out my haircut from the back...


----------



## SwoleTip

UK2USA said:


> We have @anna1, @Flubs and @Keeks and a few others (sorry didn't mention directly) why do you need Kristina?


 And @Skye666


----------



## UK2USA

Frost_uk said:


> I took a pic as went the barber's today so had to check out my haircut from the back...
> 
> View attachment 152723


 You're a big lump mate, no doubt.


----------



## SuperRips

UK2USA said:


> We have @anna1, @Flubs and @Keeks and a few others (sorry didn't mention directly) why do you need Kristina?


 I like to keep a fresh imagination old boy


----------



## SuperRips

Frost_uk said:


> I took a pic as went the barber's today so had to check out my haircut from the back...
> 
> View attachment 152723


 Should have checked that at the barber's before you paid for it


----------



## sean m

Do barbers wax backs. ?


----------



## monkeybiker

Frost_uk said:


> I took a pic as went the barber's today so had to check out my haircut from the back...


----------



## Frost_uk

sean m said:


> Do barbers wax backs. ?


 Erm..... nope? :confused1:


----------



## swole troll

"omg Kelly look, is that Jeff Seid?"

265lb, not gone over (mainly under) 5 reps in months

goals are purely strength right now

i can swell up any time.

this 2016 transformation is exactly why im not as strong as id like:










too many fu**ing goals at once

all that ^^^ was within a year

i digress


----------



## Keeks

UK2USA said:


> We have @anna1, @Flubs and @Keeks and a few others (sorry didn't mention directly) why do you need Kristina?


 I would join in in here but haven't taken pics for a while!


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> I would join in in here but haven't taken pics for a while!


 Get the camera out then! :rolleye11: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

bornagod said:


> Get the camera out then! :rolleye11: :lol:


 Can I not just use an old pic? :lol:


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> Can I not just use an old pic? :lol:


 Nope, im affraid not lol


----------



## Keeks

bornagod said:


> Nope, im affraid not lol


 Well that's just not fair! :lol: Was gonna show my glute gains :lol:


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> Well that's just not fair! :lol: Was gonna show my glute gains :lol:


 Glute gains.................... well you should have said :rolleye11:


----------



## Keeks

bornagod said:


> Glute gains.................... well you should have said :rolleye11:


 Well I thought old pics weren't allowed, make up your mind :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

Pic from today. 45 y/o, 6'3" and around 205lbs. I was 244lbs in summer 2016 and decided I that I needed to sort myself out. Started playing Rugby and lifting again. I have been cutting slowly and will continue until I'm just under 200lbs, then I'm going to bulk.


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> Well I thought old pics weren't allowed, make up your mind :lol:


 I cant, im very indecisive!


----------



## Keeks

bornagod said:


> I cant, im very indecisive!


 Thought women were the indecisive ones! :lol:


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> Thought women were the indecisive ones! :lol:


 I may be a woman.......

No wait............. i just checked, definitely not a woman


----------



## Keeks

bornagod said:


> I may be a woman.......
> 
> No wait............. i just checked, definitely not a woman


 Need proof :lol: then I'll show my post comp glute gains :thumb


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Keeks said:


> Need proof :lol: then I'll show my post comp glute gains :thumb


 In for the pics

edit: glúte gain pics of course ?


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> Need proof :lol: then I'll show my post comp glute gains :thumb


 In work now, ill see what i can sort out later lol


----------



## Keeks

ironman1985bcn said:


> In for the pics
> 
> edit: glúte gain pics of course ?


 Well I did wonder :lol:



bornagod said:


> In work now, ill see what i can sort out later lol


 Haha, I'll take your word for it!


----------



## Keeks

Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in

Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!

View attachment 153039


----------



## jake87

@Heavyassweights @Gary29 legit ^


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


 Looking fab as always @Keeks


----------



## SwoleTip

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


 Step aside boys, this ones mine


----------



## bornagod

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


 :jaw: :bounce: :wub:

A little ashamed too put this up now lol

And i can tell you now i aint no david bailey (as you can tell from the shìt photo)


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


 Hmmmm the only Shame is Im not in that room haha

edit: the test is killing me LoL


----------



## Dan TT

bornagod said:


> :jaw: :bounce: :wub:
> 
> A little ashamed too put this up now lol
> 
> And i can tell you now i aint no david bailey (as you can tell from the shìt photo)
> View attachment 153049


 Fcuk me thats a hairy forearm.


----------



## Lowkii

Dan TT said:


> Fcuk me thats a hairy forearm.


 I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought that. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dan TT said:


> Fcuk me thats a hairy forearm.


 Breaking it in for a fcuking gorilla


----------



## 66983

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


 I'm not allowed to comment as I'm married and instant death would occur.

So I would like to say,

Now that, is a well hung door!

Also nice carpet/Vinyl combination.


----------



## SuperRips

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


 Now _thhhaattss_ what im talking about...


----------



## The-Real-Deal

@Keeks = @Cheeks...

Cracking fart box pet ....! Yes I have always been a smooth talking bar-steward :thumbup1:


----------



## 66983

The-Real-Deal said:


> @Keeks = @Cheeks...
> 
> Cracking fart box pet ....! Yes I have always been a smooth talking bar-steward :thumbup1:


 Ya crack me up lol.


----------



## Jooster

Hopefully this works, should be a recent pic attached.


----------



## Frandeman

Jooster said:


> Hopefully this works, should be a recent pic attached.
> 
> View attachment 153415


 Felone that you ?

Same fu**ing jail Pants


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039
> 
> 
> Not been on for a while but it's nice to see you looking good as ever keeks.


----------



## Frandeman

Keeks said:


> Fallen off the wagon for taking progress pics as training since late last year has been quite inconsistent due to various issues but probably the most recent pic a few weeks post comp and my butt ballooned and think it welcomed the extra food I was getting in
> 
> Now I just want to keep the extra size when I diet down again as last year it just seemed to disappear when show time came!
> 
> View attachment 153039


----------



## Frandeman




----------



## Skye666

SwoleTip said:


> And @Skye666


 Your memory serves u well....yep I'm still here!!!! :lol:


----------



## Deltz123

In doubt if I should bulk/ cut?


----------



## anna1

Deltz123 said:


> In doubt if I should bulk/ cut?
> 
> View attachment 153773


 Looking nice and proportionate honey.

i would cut a bit only because summer's coming up

x


----------



## Deltz123

anna1 said:


> Looking nice and proportionate honey.
> 
> i would cut a bit only because summer's coming up
> 
> x


 You're right, although I'd like to be a bit heavier B)


----------



## Frost_uk

Latest.... was from training chest Friday....then the evening my right shoulder seized up ffs....deep heat and antiflams all today and can actually rotate it carefully and slowly... just hope it's ok for Monday's back session  think either pulled muscle or pinched nerve from benching not sure...


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took this morning after quick pull session. Just over 3 weeks left of cut results coming as expected :thumbup1:

Sitting around 13 stone 7 pounds 5 7 height

View attachment 156325


----------



## Jordan08

AestheticManlet said:


> Took this morning after quick pull session. Just over 3 weeks left of cut results coming as expected :thumbup1:
> 
> Sitting around 13 stone 7 pounds 5 7 height
> 
> View attachment 156325


 Swole Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## CHRIS GW

I haven't taken any progress pics so far during this cut, so I've got nothing recent to show. This was the result of my cut last summer and what I'm looking to beat this year, got about 8ish weeks left, will defo have more mass/shape this year and hopefully come in at a lower BF%.


----------



## need2bodybuild




----------



## G-man99

Been on a cruise for a few weeks and not sure what I want to do anymore.

Cut for a few more weeks or maintain?

Will lean bulk with test/npp and throw some winny in start and finish


----------



## ironman1985bcn

G-man99 said:


> Been on a cruise for a few weeks and not sure what I want to do anymore.
> 
> Cut for a few more weeks or maintain?
> 
> Will lean bulk with test/npp and throw some winny in start and finish
> 
> View attachment 157299


 Id do go all in for a cut and end absolutely shredded as you are clase to it, and use a kcal surplus rebound afterwards to aim a short "bulk" and Maintenance for a couple of months (hgh needed)

looking really good mate good Job


----------



## G-man99

ironman1985bcn said:


> Id do go all in for a cut and end absolutely shredded as you are clase to it, and use a kcal surplus rebound afterwards to aim a short "bulk" and Maintenance for a couple of months (hgh needed)
> 
> looking really good mate good Job


 Started HGH a few weeks ago mate.

My only issue with cutting much more is that my face goes really gaunt and I look awful.

Shame really as I know I could drop a good few lbs easily enough without trying to hard.

I never need to starve myself, just control my food and add in cardio fasted


----------



## ironman1985bcn

G-man99 said:


> Started HGH a few weeks ago mate.
> 
> My only issue with cutting much more is that my face goes really gaunt and I look awful.
> 
> Shame really as I know I could drop a good few lbs easily enough without trying to hard.
> 
> I never need to starve myself, just control my food and add in cardio fasted


 Id go for the face of death mate!  and if it's easy for you id have no doubts, but that's just me mate.


----------



## G-man99

ironman1985bcn said:


> Id go for the face of death mate!  and if it's easy for you id have no doubts, but that's just me mate.


 N'ah most people don't see the body often, just some aids potential weirdo with the skinny face.

Guess I'm doing OK for someone in their 40's 

Will potentially drop another 4-5lbs BF max but my food intake now is growing slightly with more carbs going in but still a healthy version (oats etc)

Pic was day after a 5k cal feed


----------



## bornagod

Pic of condition post crash









Current condition

Approx 2 weeks between the 2. Really feel the tren kicking in now, and starting to see slight changes in the mirror


----------



## AestheticManlet

I've took a break from training and diet back cruising also. Hoping to get a new journal up after this week in Benidorm.

Not looking too bad for 2 weeks of eating whatever and no gym and off the tren. Looked much better before though.


----------



## Smitch

AestheticManlet said:


> I've took a break from training and diet back cruising also. Hoping to get a new journal up after this week in Benidorm.
> 
> Not looking too bad for 2 weeks of eating whatever and no gym and off the tren. Looked much better before though.
> 
> View attachment 157777


 You've got a cartoon chest mate, pecs are massive!


----------



## sjacks

Lots of great physiques on here. I'm going to do a bit of training today, take a picture then edit my spots out with Photoshop. Be back soon.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Smitch said:


> You've got a cartoon chest mate, pecs are massive!


 Pecs have always been big even before I started training really just One of them things I guess haha


----------



## BLUE(UK)

AestheticManlet said:


> Pecs have always been big even before I started training really just One of them things I guess haha


 Genetics isn't it?

Do you have decent legs? I rarely venture out of gencon so haven't followed any journals although I have looked at the odd one here n there.


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> Genetics isn't it?
> 
> Do you have decent legs? I rarely venture out of gencon so haven't followed any journals although I have looked at the odd one here n there.


 They look trained not genetically gifted though my upper body is with chest shoulders abs imo


----------



## BLUE(UK)

AestheticManlet said:


> They look trained not genetically gifted though my upper body is with chest shoulders abs imo


 I thought you kept them hidden for a reason. 

IMO, you look great but I do recommend you work on legs(from what I can see). Don't take this the wrong way, more as constructive criticism. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought you kept them hidden for a reason.
> 
> IMO, you look great but I do recommend you work on legs(from what I can see). Don't take this the wrong way, more as constructive criticism. :thumbup1:











Took a month ago yeah they could be better. Angle isn't great either haha


----------



## 19072

Few most recent pics. I'll stres I don't bodybuild I train for strength so unfortunately I'm not as impressive looking as @AestheticManlet and @G-man99..


----------



## G-man99

herc said:


> Few most recent pics. I'll stres I don't bodybuild I train for strength so unfortunately I'm not as impressive looking as @AestheticManlet and @G-man99..
> 
> View attachment 157791
> 
> 
> View attachment 157793
> 
> 
> View attachment 157789


 Looking good mate, better than most of the gym monkeys who do train for aesthetics


----------



## sjacks

@AestheticManlet you should compete, you have the genetics for it, not kissing ass either, serious.

Here's mine, just taken now.


----------



## Henda83

Been trying to bring up back for a while now, having a shitty long torso made back look like a lurcher dogs in certain angles, also hold fat and water there so lacks detail, starting to see a bit improvement after adding a few more excercises in. Train because enjoy it mostly but do like to try bring up weak areas


----------



## G-man99

Henda83 said:


> Been trying to bring up back for a while now, having a shitty long torso made back look like a lurcher dogs in certain angles, also hold fat and water there so lacks detail, starting to see a bit improvement after adding a few more excercises in. Train because enjoy it mostly but do like to try bring up weak areas
> 
> View attachment 157809


 Looking pretty wide mate.

I struggle with back as I've got a shoulder issue and it affects my workouts.

Had surgery once on it and may need it again next year


----------



## AestheticManlet

sjacks said:


> @AestheticManlet you should compete, you have the genetics for it, not kissing ass either, serious.
> 
> Here's mine, just taken now.
> 
> View attachment 157801
> 
> 
> View attachment 157803
> 
> 
> View attachment 157805
> 
> 
> View attachment 157807


 Looking good mate.

I'm considering it in the future but I need to get back on track last few weeks have been terrible. Might get a new journal up after my holiday and see how I go.


----------



## Roidrage90




----------



## r1234

herc said:


> Few most recent pics. I'll stres I don't bodybuild I train for strength so unfortunately I'm not as impressive looking as @AestheticManlet and @G-man99..
> 
> View attachment 157791
> 
> 
> View attachment 157793
> 
> 
> View attachment 157789


 Cracking look that! Pretty sure your on fairly sensible doses as well?


----------



## Abc987

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 157845


 What gear/doses you on mate?

Looking great btw


----------



## Roidrage90

Abc987 said:


> What gear/doses you on mate?
> 
> Looking great btw


 Test 1000mg

Tren e 500mg

Npp 500mg

Ansomone 8iu m/w/f

Thanks bro


----------



## Simon90

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 157845


 Your physique is top mate


----------



## Roidrage90




----------



## Abc987

Roidrage90 said:


> Test 1000mg
> 
> Tren e 500mg
> 
> Npp 500mg
> 
> Ansomone 8iu m/w/f
> 
> Thanks bro


 Do you find the hgh adds much to a cycle?

Im thinking of maybe adding it in myself


----------



## babyarm

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 157845


 Impressive :thumb


----------



## Roidrage90

Abc987 said:


> Do you find the hgh adds much to a cycle?
> 
> Im thinking of maybe adding it in myself


 Very much so, even though id be dubious to say it adds much size to you but it does give the muscles a very different look to AAS alone, that 3d look we all strive for.


----------



## babyarm

sjacks said:


> @AestheticManlet you should compete, you have the genetics for it, not kissing ass either, serious.
> 
> Here's mine, just taken now.
> 
> View attachment 157801
> 
> 
> View attachment 157803
> 
> 
> View attachment 157805
> 
> 
> View attachment 157807


 Looking good buddy.


----------



## babyarm

herc said:


> Few most recent pics. I'll stres I don't bodybuild I train for strength so unfortunately I'm not as impressive looking as @AestheticManlet and @G-man99..
> 
> View attachment 157791
> 
> 
> View attachment 157793
> 
> 
> View attachment 157789


 You've got decent size bud good quads aswell :thumb


----------



## babyarm

Henda83 said:


> Been trying to bring up back for a while now, having a shitty long torso made back look like a lurcher dogs in certain angles, also hold fat and water there so lacks detail, starting to see a bit improvement after adding a few more excercises in. Train because enjoy it mostly but do like to try bring up weak areas
> 
> View attachment 157809


 Solid back there.


----------



## Abc987

Roidrage90 said:


> Very much so, even though id be dubious to say it adds much size to you but it does give the muscles a very different look to AAS alone, that 3d look we all strive for.


 How you finding sides on that much gear? Especially tren and npp together?

I tried 300 tren 300npp 300 test and couldn't handle the sides of the 2 together lol


----------



## EdinDeadlift

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 157847


 Curious about your back/shoulder training mate, those rear Delts are fu**ing impressive!!!


----------



## 19072

r1234 said:


> Cracking look that! Pretty sure your on fairly sensible doses as well?


 600test 300npp (week2) preciously TRT


----------



## Roidrage90

Abc987 said:


> How you finding sides on that much gear? Especially tren and npp together?
> 
> I tried 300 tren 300npp 300 test and couldn't handle the sides of the 2 together lol


 Non existent really other than a leaky nip every now and again but 0.5 caber bout once a fortnight sorts ir out. Some anxiety every now and again but nothing too serious


----------



## h3ndy

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 157845


 Jesus Christ I've got serious arm envy.


----------



## Roidrage90

EdinDeadlift said:


> Curious about your back/shoulder training mate, those rear Delts are fu**ing impressive!!!


 If im totally honest my training has been s**t for first 8 years its only past 2 that ive actually applied myself. I used to do and still do 3 sets for rear delts normally rear pec dec fly. Back training was appalling for 8 years it normally went

3x lat pull

3x bent over row

3x close grip pull down

3x machine row

No intensity no heavy weights just straight 12,12,12 sets. I recently started training back x2 per week as it my weakest muscle group


----------



## AestheticManlet

Couple more days of drinking and eating whatever I want add a shaved chest and a decent tan coming from some mt2 abuse and can look decent still


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@AestheticManlet is gonna have a white band on his wrist when he gets home.

Looking good as usual but no doubt only the boys are looking. :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> @AestheticManlet is gonna have a white band on his wrist when he gets home.
> 
> Looking good as usual but no doubt only the boys are looking. :thumb


 I keep moving the band mate.

That's mainly true :lol:


----------



## sjacks

Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.


----------



## UK2USA

sjacks said:


> Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 158089


 Looking good mate.


----------



## D 4 Damage

sjacks said:


> Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 158089


 Yes mate pink an white suits you.... (jokes)

Excellent build pal :thumbup1:


----------



## bornagod

sjacks said:


> Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 158089


 A trim of the old chest hair wouldnt go a miss either mate

But none the less looking good


----------



## Sen

sjacks said:


> Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 158089


 100% wouldn't throw stones at your windows.


----------



## Sen

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 157845


 fu**ing warlord!!


----------



## need2bodybuild




----------



## EpicSquats

sjacks said:


> Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 158089


 You're not that GCMAX guy that was on this forum before by any chance?


----------



## sjacks

EpicSquats said:


> You're not that GCMAX guy that was on this forum before by any chance?


 This is the first account on this website I have ever had so the answer has to be no. Hopefully whoever you are comparing me to had a bad ass enter the dragon kind of aura like me


----------



## EpicSquats

sjacks said:


> This is the first account on this website I have ever had so the answer has to be no. Hopefully whoever you are comparing me to had a bad ass enter the dragon kind of aura like me


 OK nevermind then.


----------



## AestheticManlet

sjacks said:


> This is the first account on this website I have ever had so the answer has to be no. Hopefully whoever you are comparing me to had a bad ass enter the dragon kind of aura like me


 He had some snazzy socks iirc


----------



## AestheticManlet

Approx 3 weeks into cruise hate starting cruise my weight fluctuates badly. 13 stone 13 pounds in that pic

Counting down the weeks till I can blast again :thumbup1:


----------



## Kiki92

need2bodybuild said:


> View attachment 158805


 That you fran?


----------



## 66983

AestheticManlet said:


> Approx 3 weeks into cruise hate starting cruise my weight fluctuates badly. 13 stone 13 pounds in that pic
> 
> Counting down the weeks till I can blast again :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 158833


 Straight tap ...yay :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild

Kiki92 said:


> That you fran?


 Lol tried messaging you but you can't receive them yet. ..

How's things mate, long time no see ..


----------



## Kiki92

need2bodybuild said:


> Lol tried messaging you but you can't receive them yet. ..
> 
> How's things mate, long time no see ..


 Yeah new to all this mate, I'm all good thank you mate how are you? looking sick mate will have to get a session in soon you down and the unit?


----------



## need2bodybuild

Kiki92 said:


> Yeah new to all this mate, I'm all good thank you mate how are you? looking sick mate will have to get a session in soon you down and the unit?


 Haha well funny when I saw you pop up , knew who it was straight away. I been on here years.

Glad you're good mate, yes I'm all good thanks just had my little girl and my boy is slowly getting better (I'll explain when I see you) how's your little one?

Thanks mate,taken too long to get here but slowly and surely I'll get there ..

Yeh that would be sweet , I'll get your number off Aaron , yeah unit ...you still studio 1 ?


----------



## Kiki92

need2bodybuild said:


> Haha well funny when I saw you pop up , knew who it was straight away. I been on here years.
> 
> Glad you're good mate, yes I'm all good thanks just had my little girl and my boy is slowly getting better (I'll explain when I see you) how's your little one?
> 
> Thanks mate,taken too long to get here but slowly and surely I'll get there ..
> 
> Yeh that would be sweet , I'll get your number off Aaron , yeah unit ...you still studio 1 ?


 Yeah I remember lee saying you was on here, aww yeah mate I didn't even know you had two kids bro yeah my little girl is good mate she's a little nutter haha got a little boy on the way at the moment to

yeah it looks it mate you've put some quality size since I last seen you!

Yeah mate do that yeah I'm still down there but would be nice for a session in a different gym.


----------



## need2bodybuild

Kiki92 said:


> Yeah I remember lee saying you was on here, aww yeah mate I didn't even know you had two kids bro yeah my little girl is good mate she's a little nutter haha got a little boy on the way at the moment to
> 
> yeah it looks it mate you've put some quality size since I last seen you!
> 
> Yeah mate do that yeah I'm still down there but would be nice for a session in a different gym.


 Loads to catch up on mate ! Haha my boy is a looney too I love it they're so funny aren't they ..congratulations on your boy coming bro 

Yer I've been chipping away at it non stop since we were out in maga , that was years ago now !

Yeh for sure and you're always welcome to train with me mate. I should see Aaron in next day or 2 and we'll go from there mate.


----------



## Kiki92

need2bodybuild said:


> Loads to catch up on mate ! Haha my boy is a looney too I love it they're so funny aren't they ..congratulations on your boy coming bro
> 
> Yer I've been chipping away at it non stop since we were out in maga , that was years ago now !
> 
> Yeh for sure and you're always welcome to train with me mate. I should see Aaron in next day or 2 and we'll go from there mate.


 Thank you bro! Yeah loads mate, I've been on and off since then to finally started to get to the point of slamming tissue on again was so demotivated for ages, got a fire lit under my arse at the moment mate will be good to get a session in mate!!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Kiki92 said:


> Thank you bro! Yeah loads mate, I've been on and off since then to finally started to get to the point of slamming tissue on again was so demotivated for ages, got a fire lit under my arse at the moment mate will be good to get a session in mate!!


 Haha uh oh, I know there's going to be some big things happening if you're back in the zone mate...I remember seeing your pics on fb a couple years back and you looked insane then so buzzing to see where you're going to go now!

Yeh I've had a lot of s**t happen in the past 4 years which has put strain on me mentally in a big way so as a result , hindered my progress but still got s**t done just not as well as I'd of liked . I'm hoping for a few good years now and we'll see where I'm at coz one thing that never changes is my motivation for the lifestyle! Looking forward to it and catching up too my brother!


----------



## Kiki92

need2bodybuild said:


> Haha uh oh, I know there's going to be some big things happening if you're back in the zone mate...I remember seeing your pics on fb a couple years back and you looked insane then so buzzing to see where you're going to go now!
> 
> Yeh I've had a lot of s**t happen in the past 4 years which has put strain on me mentally in a big way so as a result , hindered my progress but still got s**t done just not as well as I'd of liked . I'm hoping for a few good years now and we'll see where I'm at coz one thing that never changes is my motivation for the lifestyle! Looking forward to it and catching up too my brother!


 Yeah mate I understand what that's like mate life can throw some s**t at you mate just glad you see you came out the other end bro!!

And that shows in your physique still that grainy hard look you had back then just with more size and balance, will be good to have a catch up mate make sure you get at me mate!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Kiki92 said:


> Yeah mate I understand what that's like mate life can throw some s**t at you mate just glad you see you came out the other end bro!!
> 
> And that shows in your physique still that grainy hard look you had back then just with more size and balance, will be good to have a catch up mate make sure you get at me mate!


 Sure can mate and thanks, I wouldn't have let it happen any other way !

Course mate 100% I've been meaning to get in touch for a while since I knew you were in the area (thought you'd moved away)


----------



## sjacks

Taken today after chest and triceps session. I'll sort the chest hair out someday.


----------



## AestheticManlet

sjacks said:


> Taken today after chest and triceps session. I'll sort the chest hair out someday.
> 
> View attachment 159429


 Get it shaved baby x


----------



## anna1

sjacks said:


> Taken today after chest and triceps session. I'll sort the chest hair out someday.
> 
> View attachment 159429


 Looking good !

Why is this duvet hanging up there ?

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> Looking good !
> 
> Why is this duvet hanging up there ?
> 
> x


 That was the first thing that I wondered. Obviously pisses the bed does this chap.


----------



## MM84

BLUE(UK) said:


> That was the first thing that I wondered. Obviously pisses the bed does this chap.


 Comes with age I think ...... :whistling:


----------



## sean m

Looks more like sleeps on the sofa.


----------



## sjacks

I dry stuff in the house and forgot to put it away.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sjacks said:


> I dry stuff in the house and forgot to put it away.


 That may be ok with the widows open in this weather but you'll have damp issues if you continue.


----------



## anna1

I would expect everyone in the UK to have a dryer, otherwise you have to wait for weeks or till spring for your sweaters to dry?

x


----------



## Deltz123

Bloofy


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## babyarm

Jordan08 said:


> View attachment 159771


 Lay off the tribulus bro you're getting too big :whistling:

Looking good tho well done :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sjacks said:


> Amazing how much difference a bit of colour makes to your look. Loving this sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 158089





sjacks said:


> Taken today after chest and triceps session. I'll sort the chest hair out someday.
> 
> View attachment 159429


 Quoted for the difference in posing. Definitely stick with the top pose IMO.


----------



## sjacks

BLUE(UK) said:


> Quoted for the difference in posing. Definitely stick with the top pose IMO.


 Because of the fat under my chest? I'm trying to get rid of it but it's as stubborn as hell :/


----------



## Matt6210

sjacks said:


> Because of the fat under my chest? I'm trying to get rid of it but it's as stubborn as hell :/


 I would suggest he's talking about the face your pulling bro lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sjacks said:


> Because of the fat under my chest? I'm trying to get rid of it but it's as stubborn as hell :/


 I think sometimes we have to pose to our strengths. Obviously lower BF would help.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Matt6210 said:


> I would suggest he's talking about the face your pulling bro lol


 This too.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Jordan08 said:


> View attachment 159771


 What's your current cycle mate?


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> Because of the fat under my chest? I'm trying to get rid of it but it's as stubborn as hell :/


 Shave your hair off and watch the snatch opportunities increase 10 fold

@anna1 Alan done the same x


----------



## Matt6210

Heavyassweights said:


> What's your current cycle mate?


 Savage stack of 5mg creatine m/w/f, 10mg l glutamine ed and 10mg amino acids eod.

:thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Matt6210 said:


> Savage stack of 5mg creatine m/w/f, 10mg l glutamine ed and 10mg amino acids eod.
> 
> :thumb


 And an onion bajis


----------



## Jordan08

Heavyassweights said:


> What's your current cycle mate?


 You wont believe it though. Anyway, Currently stacking Creatine, EAAs and whey!


----------



## Jordan08

Matt6210 said:


> Savage stack of 5mg creatine m/w/f, 10mg l glutamine ed and 10mg amino acids eod.
> 
> :thumb


 That was close.


----------



## Jordan08

babyarm said:


> Lay off the tribulus bro you're getting too big :whistling:
> 
> Looking good tho well done :thumb


 92kgs only with quite an amount of fat at midsection. Is it big?. I guess not from UKM standards


----------



## Ares

Heavyassweights said:


> And an onion bajis


 *egg bajis


----------



## mal




----------



## RexEverthing

mal said:


> View attachment 159789


 Is that Kicks in Penllergaer?


----------



## mal

RexEverthing said:


> Is that Kicks in Penllergaer?


 Kicks in gor's yes...


----------



## Roidrage90




----------



## Jordan08

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 159799


 Full-blown


----------



## UK2USA

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 159799


 Awesome delts mate


----------



## Hoddsy




----------



## D 4 Damage

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 159799


 Outrageous!!!!


----------



## allaboutyou

Hoddsy said:


> View attachment 159895
> 
> View attachment 159893


 Looking amazing... ?


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## Roidrage90

FelonE said:


> View attachment 159969


 Ive spoken to you before in worlds gym. I remember you were prepping for a show eating like 150g of oats exclusively every meal lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Roidrage90 said:


> Ive spoken to you before in worlds gym. I remember you were prepping for a show eating like 150g of oats exclusively every meal lol.


 Lol that's right. 500g carb prep haha


----------



## Frost_uk

From a well bloated blubber bum on the left....to a not so blubber bum which was taken last week. Trimmed down and lost 2 stone.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frost_uk said:


> From a well bloated blubber bum on the left....to a not so blubber bum which was taken last week. Trimmed down and lost 2 stone.
> 
> View attachment 160093


 I don't think the disguise is the best TBH.


----------



## MR RIGSBY

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't think the disguise is the best TBH.


 I'd go as far as to say it's the worst.

Good job with the weight loss though frost.


----------



## Frost_uk

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't think the disguise is the best TBH.


 Lol true but hey ho


----------



## Frost_uk

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'd go as far as to say it's the worst.
> 
> Good job with the weight loss though frost.


 Cheers bud!


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Frost_uk said:


> Cheers bud!


 I'm currently going the other way, fed up with diets, going to spend the next 5 or 6 month eating will drop a bit weight in January


----------



## Frost_uk

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'm currently going the other way, fed up with diets, going to spend the next 5 or 6 month eating will drop a bit weight in January


 Lol this heat has been killing my appetite so helped a great deal, gonna continue with restricted cals till end of Sept then slowly increase them for a nice controlled bulk ready for a March/April cut.

Crazy my strength has still been increasing even on restricted cals which is a nice boost


----------



## sjacks

Taken after shoulder workout just now.

View attachment 160271


@Roidrage90 I'll do you a swap, my chest for your shoulders.


----------



## Kazza61

sjacks said:


> Taken after shoulder workout just now.
> 
> View attachment 160271
> 
> 
> @Roidrage90 I'll do you a swap, my chest for your shoulders.


 I might not be impressed with your politics but credit where it's due, I am impressed with the physique! Good work fella! (Actually you look better there than in your avi pic).


----------



## Kazza61

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 159799


 Surely those are UK-M's biggest delts!!


----------



## sjacks

Kazza61 said:


> I might not be impressed with your politics


 You starting?


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> Taken after shoulder workout just now.
> 
> View attachment 160271
> 
> 
> @Roidrage90 I'll do you a swap, my chest for your shoulders.


 Shots fired


----------



## AestheticManlet

sjacks said:


> Taken after shoulder workout just now.
> 
> View attachment 160271
> 
> 
> @Roidrage90 I'll do you a swap, my chest for your shoulders.


 Looking good mate.

Fyi I got the chest genetics boyo :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Fyi I got the chest genetics boyo :thumb


 looks a bit like you

same dad?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> looks a bit like you
> 
> same dad?


 Same uncle.


----------



## sjacks

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Fyi I got the chest genetics boyo :thumb


 Nah, you've just got better lighting and a tan :lol:


----------



## mal

Hit 16.9st last night very happy...


----------



## AestheticManlet

mal said:


> Hit 16.9st last night very happy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 160291


 Impressive mate.

Weighing on a night is cheating though I'd gain about 7 pounds :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman

sjacks said:


> Nah, you've just got better lighting and a tan :lol:


 And a magic mirror :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet

Frandeman said:


> And a magic mirror :thumb


 Respect the mirror son. :lol:


----------



## mal

AestheticManlet said:


> Impressive mate.
> 
> Weighing on a night is cheating though I'd gain about 7 pounds :thumbup1:


 My weight used to fluctuate but have it under control now to a point...1 or 2 pounds a day now...


----------



## The-Real-Deal

AestheticManlet said:


> Same uncle.


 When your farther is your uncle he 's your Funcle


----------



## Simon90

mal said:


> Hit 16.9st last night very happy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 160291


 Wow excellent physique and proportions mate and good weight aswell! How tall are you?


----------



## mal

Simon90 said:


> Wow excellent physique and proportions mate and good weight aswell! How tall are you?


 5.10 mate


----------



## AestheticManlet

Pic from tonight. Over 7 weeks into cruise blast starts in 21 days.

Sitting just under 14 stone. I'm happy with current condition for going into next blast.


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> Pic from tonight. Over 7 weeks into cruise blast starts in 21 days.
> 
> Sitting just under 14 stone. I'm happy with current condition for going into next blast.
> 
> View attachment 160559


 How long until your release mate? X


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> How long until your release mate? X


 4 weeks mate. But blast starts in 3 with tren and deca so might as well stay before they bring me back in :lol:


----------



## Roidrage90

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Endomorph84

Kazza61 said:


> Surely those are UK-M's biggest delts!!


 Insane!


----------



## ripped45




----------



## SwoleTip

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 160811


----------



## Frandeman

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 160811


 Most don't get to that condition or even close

You like that every time :thumb


----------



## Cypionate

ripped45 said:


> View attachment 160811


 Give yourself some credit at least mate


----------



## Frost_uk

Still cutting away the fat


----------



## anna1

Frost_uk said:


> Still cutting away the fat
> 
> View attachment 160961


 Hey! I love your hair that way

x


----------



## Frost_uk

anna1 said:


> Hey! I love your hair that way
> 
> x


 Thanks lol.... takes ages to get it right in the morning


----------



## anna1

Feeling pretty hench today 

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Feeling petty hench today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 160963


 Ooh la la


----------



## Vinny

Vinny said:


> Was a right mess before you explained it haha,
> 
> I've given it another go tonight, harder than it fu**ing looks ahaha, and brought to light what little lat I do have.











Nearly year and a half later


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Feeling petty hench today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 160963


 f**k that's hot


----------



## G-man99

anna1 said:


> Feeling petty hench today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 160963


 Would bang 100% :redface:


----------



## anna1

G-man99 said:


> Would bang 100% :redface:


 

x


----------



## RexEverthing

Vinny said:


> View attachment 160969
> 
> 
> Nearly year and a half later
> 
> View attachment 160971


 Great work mate.


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Feeling petty hench today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 160963


 You doing a calendar for 2019?


----------



## bornagod

RexEverthing said:


> You doing a calendar for 2019?


 Id certainly buy 1 for the work bogs


----------



## Vinny

RexEverthing said:


> Great work mate.


 Thanks mate


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> You doing a calendar for 2019?


 Yeah , raising funds to take over UKm with @vetran

@FelonE will be hand delivering in asda bags (no extra charge for those ,we get them on the side )

x

ps thanx in advance for your contibution


----------



## anna1

bornagod said:


> Id certainly buy 1 for the work bogs


 Really? That's challenging

will have to buy new undies :lol:

x


----------



## bornagod

anna1 said:


> Really? That's challenging
> 
> will have to buy new undies :lol:
> 
> x


 Who said you need new undies...........

Who said you need undies at all :rolleye11:


----------



## RexEverthing

anna1 said:


> Yeah , raising funds to take over UKm with @vetran
> 
> @FelonE will be hand delivering in asda bags (no extra charge for those ,we get them on the side )
> 
> x
> 
> ps thanx in advance for your contibution


 I'm only buying one if we can see your face. Can't jizz otherwise


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Vinny said:


> View attachment 160969
> 
> 
> Nearly year and a half later
> 
> View attachment 160971


 Hey @Vinny I think it was me that was quoted there or at least I think I was one of the people who said I couldn't see any difference.

Credit where it is due, I think you look better now unless you're using @AestheticManlet mirror.

:thumb


----------



## anna1

RexEverthing said:


> I'm only buying one if we can see your face. Can't jizz otherwise


 That will be the Xmas edition

( hoping lazer treatment will have worked by then  )


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hey @Vinny I think it was me that was quoted there or at least I think I was one of the people who said I couldn't see any difference.
> 
> Credit where it is due, I think you look better now unless you're using @AestheticManlet mirror.
> 
> :thumb


 @BLUE(UK) cheers mate it was, I've stayed away from kfc (most nights haha)

Yeah all us short guys just the same mirror as @AestheticManlet haha


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hey @Vinny I think it was me that was quoted there or at least I think I was one of the people who said I couldn't see any difference.
> 
> Credit where it is due, I think you look better now unless you're using @AestheticManlet mirror.
> 
> :thumb





Vinny said:


> @BLUE(UK) cheers mate it was, I've stayed away from kfc (most nights haha)
> 
> Yeah all us short guys just the same mirror as @AestheticManlet haha


 Mirror muscles boyos :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Vinny said:


> @BLUE(UK) cheers mate it was, I've stayed away from kfc (*most nights* haha)
> 
> Yeah all us short guys just the same mirror as @AestheticManlet haha


 Haha, I actually remember saying about KFC now that you mention it. :lol:

I'm pleased that at least one person has taken note and rather than take it negatively and quit, they've made note and improved as best as they can. Good on you. :thumbup1:


----------



## RexEverthing

Vinny said:


> @BLUE(UK) cheers mate it was, I've stayed away from kfc (most nights haha)
> 
> Yeah all us short guys just the same mirror as @AestheticManlet haha


 What have you been following for diet / training?


----------



## CG88

Vinny said:


> View attachment 160969
> 
> 
> Nearly year and a half later
> 
> View attachment 160971


 Looking much better mate. Know you were struggling at one point, well done :thumb


----------



## Vinny

CG88 said:


> Looking much better mate. Know you were struggling at one point, well done :thumb


 Thanks mate, very small steps haha


----------



## CG88

Vinny said:


> Thanks mate, very small steps haha


 Slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## Vinny

RexEverthing said:


> What have you been following for diet / training?


 Mainly been doing a PPL routine. (More of a PPPPLPPPLPPP as I skipped a lot of legs recently)

I kept bulking up on like 3000-3600kcals, and then cutting on around 1800-2000kcals while doing 3-4x 30min cardio a week onto on my weights.

And then kept repeating


----------



## RexEverthing

Vinny said:


> Mainly been doing a PPL routine. (More of a PPPPLPPPLPPP as I skipped a lot of legs recently)
> 
> I kept bulking up on like 3000-3600kcals, and then cutting on around 1800-2000kcals while doing 3-4x 30min cardio a week onto on my weights.
> 
> And then kept repeating


 How many times did you switch bulk - cut? Did you just bulk till you were too fat then cut? Then rinse / repeat?


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Really? That's challenging
> 
> will have to buy new undies :lol:
> 
> x


 Or skip the undies.....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Vinny said:


> Mainly been doing a PPL routine. (More of a PPPPLPPPLPPP as I skipped a lot of legs recently)
> 
> I kept bulking up on like 3000-3600kcals, and then cutting on around 1800-2000kcals while doing 3-4x 30min cardio a week onto on my weights.
> 
> And then kept repeating


 Whilst I admire your honesty, remember that squats will help shift some lard.


----------



## Vinny

RexEverthing said:


> How many times did you switch bulk - cut? Did you just bulk till you were too fat then cut? Then rinse / repeat?


 Yeah pretty much, no idea how many times I switched. Will do the same now, bulking atm on about 4k kcals


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Whilst I admire your honesty, remember that squats will help shift some lard.


 Yeah, just lost motivation doing legs. I did some odd leg work after my pull and push routines, but need to do them more regularly.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Vinny said:


> Yeah, just lost motivation doing legs. I did some odd leg work after my pull and push routines, but need to do them more regularly.


 Maybe set yourself targets on the squats, say 100kg for 20reps. Start at however many you can do and then add a rep each week until you can hit 20.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe set yourself targets on the squats, say 100kg for 20reps. Start at however many you can do and then add a rep each week until you can hit 20.


 I think it was about 3 weeks since I last did legs, and managed 3 sets of 9 at 120kg.

Plan was to try got 3 sets of 9 at 122.5kg etc, so Saturday may try that and see if I've lost any strength.

(Don't want to miss tomorrow being chest day lol)


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Vinny said:


> I think it was about 3 weeks since I last did legs, and managed 3 sets of 9 at 120kg.
> 
> Plan was to try got 3 sets of 9 at 122.5kg etc, so Saturday may try that and see if I've lost any strength.
> 
> (Don't want to miss tomorrow being chest day lol)


 It was a suggestion but you could always aim for 3 sets of 20 if you want to take it to another level.

Personally rather than always do 3 sets of 9 or whatever, on days when you can't face a long workout, go for 1 balls out set(after warm up). Say 120kg for 15 reps.


----------



## Vinny

BLUE(UK) said:


> It was a suggestion but you could always aim for 3 sets of 20 if you want to take it to another level.
> 
> Personally rather than always do 3 sets of 9 or whatever, on days when you can't face a long workout, go for 1 balls out set(after warm up). Say 120kg for 15 reps.


 That's an interesting take on it pal, will definitely give it a try, thanks.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Vinny said:


> That's an interesting take on it pal, will definitely give it a try, thanks.


 You get a reward in that the session is short but the real reward is becoming psychologically more stronger so next time 12 reps should be 'normal' so you psychologically believe that you can do 3 sets of 12(not immediately but quite soon).


----------



## 72670

Vinny said:


> View attachment 160969
> 
> 
> Nearly year and a half later
> 
> View attachment 160971


 Look better, how much gear are you using? What's the weight difference?


----------



## 72670

Vinny said:


> Mainly been doing a PPL routine. (More of a PPPPLPPPLPPP as I skipped a lot of legs recently)
> 
> I kept bulking up on like 3000-3600kcals, and then cutting on around 1800-2000kcals while doing 3-4x 30min cardio a week onto on my weights.
> 
> And then kept repeating


 What's your diet been like. Clean?

Post your routine.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Feeling pretty hench today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 160963


 good pic but see if you just opened up the legs it would be a great pic

keep that in mind when you post one up today x


----------



## 3752

taken after shadow judging the recent 2Bros show in Coventry this past weekend.

Training and Diet are nailed


----------



## anna1

Pscarb said:


> taken after shadow judging the recent 2Bros show in Coventry this past weekend.
> 
> Training and Diet are nailed
> 
> View attachment 161049


 Hair on point haha

wishing you all the best

looking good

x


----------



## Frandeman

@Pscarb looking healthy mate :thumb


----------



## 3752

thanks, @anna1 and @Frandeman still have issues mainly from the Sepsis and transplant but getting through it all....the mental side of things is another matter though.


----------



## anna1

Pscarb said:


> thanks, @anna1 and @Frandeman still have issues mainly from the Sepsis and transplant but getting through it all....the mental side of things is another matter though.


 A lesser man would have been broken

you have a great family to support you

I can't imagine what a struggle it must be trying to find your old self but you'll gradually get there

x


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Pscarb said:


> ...the mental side of things is another matter though.


 Do you think it could be as much physical as it is mental? By physical I mean the changes in the chemical side of things being knocked out of your usual 'balance'? My guess is that you've been on a lot of meds, come off meds, remained on others, etc and it could be that your body needs some time to sort that out and then you'll be able to work with a clearer head in terms of dealing with your thoughts? Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Matt6210




----------



## Frandeman

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 161081


 The Hulk :thumbup1:


----------



## lewdylewd

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 161081


 Leccy ran out?


----------



## Matt6210

lewdylewd said:


> Leccy ran out?


 Nah lights are on mate, the pics in the reflection on the splash back on the cooker, I was cooking a steak and noticed I was looking pretty swole in it so took a selfie.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Matt6210 said:


> Nah lights are on mate, the pics in the reflection on the splash back on the cooker, I was cooking a steak and noticed I was looking pretty swole in that light so took a selfie.


 You still got your abs matt be good to see them while your n ya bulk


----------



## Matt6210

The-Real-Deal said:


> You still got your abs matt be good to see them while your n ya bulk


 Yeah the abs game not for me so much mate, I get more sense of achievement and well being from beating pb's and getting bigger, when I was cutting got down to close to 15 stone and my brain couldn't take it!! Lol !! I'm back up to 16 stone tho and leaner than before when was 16'4, I'm getting 17 stone out this bulk whatever it takes.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah the abs game not for me so much mate, I get more sense of achievement and well being from beating pb's and getting bigger, when I was cutting got down to close to 15 stone and my brain couldn't take it!! Lol !! I'm back up to 16 stone tho and leaner than before when was 16'4, I'm getting 17 stone out this bulk whatever it takes.


 Are you not going to cut as planned then?


----------



## Matt6210

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you not going to cut as planned then?


 I cut down from 16'4 to about 15 mate, started bulking again, cutting games not for me, it's made me look better tho...

in future I'll do small cuts here and there I did a month this time.

i wasn't willing to let my weight go below 15 stone lol

stregth took a big hit as well


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Matt6210 said:


> I cut down from 16'4 to about 15 mate, started bulking again, cutting games not for me, it's made me look better tho...
> 
> in future I'll do small cuts here and there I did a month this time.
> 
> i wasn't willing to let my weight go below 15 stone lol
> 
> stregth took a big hit as well


 My strength plummets too.


----------



## Matt6210

BLUE(UK) said:


> My strength plummets too.


 Yea I prefer training to get big and strong! Tried it tho and gave me more of an insight and a respect for people wanting to be really lean.

just like I said before I get much more sense of achievement and well being from big lifts and from seeing the scales going up rather than down.

When I was loosing weight was just paranoid about looking smaller.

but looking at old pics I do think I let my bf get a little high, will do month cuts here and there in future just to keep it in check a little.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea I prefer training to get big and strong! Tried it tho and gave me more of an insight and a respect for people wanting to be really lean.
> 
> just like I said before I get much more sense of achievement and well being from big lifts and from seeing the scales going up rather than down.
> 
> When I was loosing weight was just paranoid about looking smaller.
> 
> but looking at old pics I do think I let my bf get a little high, will do month cuts here and there in future just to keep it in check a little.


 Some people do get carried away with the bulking, It is easy to get fixated on the numbers and lifting and forget the amount of 'bulk' being gained.

The experience will stand you in good stead.


----------



## Matt6210

BLUE(UK) said:


> Some people do get carried away with the bulking, It is easy to get fixated on the numbers and lifting and forget the amount of 'bulk' being gained.
> 
> The experience will stand you in good stead.


 Flat bench 180kg x 8 reps in next 6 weeks, I was gonna focus on 220kg x 1, but 180kg x 8 seems more impressive, benched 160kg for 8 before.


----------



## Stephen9069

Matt6210 said:


> Flat bench 180kg x 8 reps in next 6 weeks, I was gonna focus on 220kg x 1, but 180kg x 8 seems more impressive, benched 160kg for 8 before.


 Strong numbers there mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Matt6210 said:


> Flat bench 180kg x 8 reps in next 6 weeks, I was gonna focus on 220kg x 1, but 180kg x 8 seems more impressive, benched 160kg for 8 before.


 Look forward to the vids, not doubting you. :thumbup1:


----------



## CHRIS GW

Currently 100kg. Cutting at the moment for a holiday in 10 weeks and hopefully end up about 9/10%. The other pic was my last cut, ended up about 92kg at 12%. Aiming for about 94kg at 9/10% this time.


----------



## AestheticManlet

CHRIS GW said:


> Currently 100kg. Cutting at the moment for a holiday in 10 weeks and hopefully end up about 9/10%. The other pic was my last cut, ended up about 92kg at 12%. Aiming for about 94kg at 9/10% this time.
> 
> View attachment 161177
> 
> 
> View attachment 161179


 Looking big and lean buddy. How tall are you?


----------



## CHRIS GW

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking big and lean buddy. How tall are you?


 6"1 mate. To be honest, I look leaner than I actually am in that pic, I'm quite vascular and can get quite dry looking fairly easily when in reality im probably holding more fat around the mid-section than you'd think. Looking at some of your pics that's what I want my mid-section to look like at the end of this cut, very impressive mate!


----------



## AestheticManlet

Day 5 of blast/bulk, just over 15 weeks to go - see how long the abs last :lol:

View attachment 161303


----------



## Matt6210

AestheticManlet said:


> Day 5 of blast/bulk, just over 15 weeks to go - see how long the abs last :lol:
> 
> View attachment 161303


 Deffo Biggest seen you looking bro


----------



## AestheticManlet

Matt6210 said:


> Deffo Biggest seen you looking bro


 Cheers buddy anticipating some impressive gains when everything kicks in and calories stay (mostly) in check :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman

@The-Real-Deal

Im coming for you Bro :tongue10:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> Im coming for you Bro :tongue10:
> 
> View attachment 161359


 Okay sweet-pea x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

After about 3 years out with injury followed by approximately 4 years of training this is my natural (drug free) re-composition journey to date. My aim is to naturally build some substantial and sustainable muscle mass through hard graft and good nutrition. My ultimate goal is to be big, strong and look like I lift shirt on or off with some abdominal's showing. Currently at 16 stone 7lbs. I'm not to far away from my goal..My initial goal was to finish up at the 16 stone mark...But I will keep pushing on after this to see where I can get.

My initial training routine was a full body workout hitting the gym 2 x per week. After this initial period approximately 18 months to 2 years, I changed to a upper lower split as the poundage's went up, this was to help keep the training intensity and to help with recovery. I now train each body part 2 x every 8 days depending on recovery.

Pic #1 I was in the region of 17st 9, sept 2014. In pic's 5 I'm 16st 7.. end of aug beginning of sept 2018. Age 48.

























The muscle building has slowed up in terms of gains but Ill just keep plodding on until It stops or regresses! I will then reevaluate my nutrition and training routine.

Next update will probably be in 2 years lol


----------



## anna1

The-Real-Deal said:


> After about 3 years out with injury followed by approximately 4 years of training this is my natural (drug free) re-composition journey to date. My aim is to naturally build some substantial and sustainable muscle mass through hard graft and good nutrition. My ultimate goal is to be big, strong and look like I lift shirt on or off with some abdominal's showing. Currently at 16 stone 7lbs. I'm not to far away from my goal..My initial goal was to finish up at the 16 stone mark...But I will keep pushing on after this to see where I can get.
> 
> My initial training routine was a full body workout hitting the gym 2 x per week. After this initial period approximately 18 months to 2 years, I changed to a upper lower split as the poundage's went up, this was to help keep the training intensity and to help with recovery. I now train each body part 2 x every 8 days depending on recovery.
> 
> Pic #1 I was in the region of 17st 9, sept 2014. In pic's 5 I'm 16st 7.. end of aug beginning of sept 2018.
> 
> 
> View attachment 162477
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162479
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162485
> 
> 
> The muscle building has slowed up in terms of gains but Ill just keep plodding on until It stops or regresses! I will then reevaluate my nutrition and training routine.
> 
> Next update will probably be in 2 years lol


 Out of likes but looking good Mr Steve

I'd slap your bootie ( with all due respect  )

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> Out of likes but looking good Mr Steve
> 
> I'd slap your bootie ( with all due respect  )
> 
> x


 Thanks

I suppose that's one better than just holding hands


----------



## Roidrage90




----------



## Endomorph84

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 162981


 Solid!


----------



## Plate1

Well 2 years natty, been on and off with the gym then just had time off completely for 3 months

feel better for it and been back about a month. Missed it tbh

To be fair tho, trainings nowhere near as good without an arse full of test lol

View attachment 163067


----------



## Frost_uk

Trying to grow lol


----------



## EpicSquats

sjacks said:


> here's a recent picture made some eye gains tonight:
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 163561



View attachment 163563


----------



## sjacks

EpicSquats said:


> View attachment 163563


 @EpicSquats


----------



## EpicSquats

sjacks said:


> @EpicSquats
> 
> View attachment 163585


 Posting close-up photos of your eyes is completely normal and not disturbing what so ever. My apologies. You're clearly a normal bloke with no mental issues at all.


----------



## sjacks

EpicSquats said:


> Posting close-up photos of your eyes is completely normal and not disturbing what so ever. My apologies. You're clearly a normal bloke with no mental issues at all.


 Haha your reaction is priceless, still triggered the f**k out and can't even take a joke!!


----------



## EpicSquats

sjacks said:


> Haha your reaction is priceless, still triggered the f**k out and can't even take a joke!!


 Sorry if I offended you. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Lego Body

sjacks said:


> Haha your reaction is priceless, still triggered the f**k out and can't even take a joke!!


----------



## Sasnak

Might as well post it here as well. Pic from today. 45 y/o, 6'3" 236lbs. I was around 210lbs in the original pic I posted in this thread. I'm going to keep bulking till the end of October then cut slightly and maintain as best I can before another push in the new year

View attachment 164015


----------



## Matt6210

Yea May aswel post recent pics here to

currently on 300mg test e8d cruise

15 stone 10

5 foot 10









View attachment 164019


----------



## Henda83

Been battling back from a prolonged bout of skinny-fat. Went on a 14 hour vodka binge after not drinking for ages and it somehow f**ked up me guts and was off the bait for weeks, couldn't even manage favourite meal morning bacon and egg sandwich, Starting to look normal self again

View attachment 164023


----------



## Matt6210

Henda83 said:


> Been battling back from a prolonged bout of skinny-fat. Went on a 14 hour vodka binge after not drinking for ages and it somehow f**ked up me guts and was off the bait for weeks, couldn't even manage favourite meal morning bacon and egg sandwich, Starting to look normal self again
> 
> View attachment 164023


 Shoulder to waist ratio looks good bro, and ya fancy mirror


----------



## Henda83

Matt6210 said:


> Shoulder to waist ratio looks good bro, and ya fancy mirror


 Thanks mate, unfortunately my shoulder width is mostly wide bone structure, would love to have thick rounded delts like yours mate. I'm 6'1" but have the leg length of someone 5'3" and a long lanky torso so struggle trying to achieve that thick full look, hopefully someday


----------



## Matt6210

Henda83 said:


> Thanks mate, unfortunately my shoulder width is mostly wide bone structure, would love to have thick rounded delts like yours mate. I'm 6'1" but have the leg length of someone 5'3" and a long lanky torso so struggle trying to achieve that thick full look, hopefully someday


 Cheers bro my delts always grown really well. I think I remember seeing a picture of you a while back where you were looking a little fuller than this pic, but still looking good mate, it's hard to judge size from pics....


----------



## Henda83

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers bro my delts always grown really well. I think I remember seeing a picture of you a while back where you were looking a little fuller than this pic, but still looking good mate, it's hard to judge size from pics....


 Probably did mate was probably fuller in the last pic I posted a few months back, fu**ing my guts up and been busy with work (lot of bastard hand digging and shovelling and levelling hardcore off by hand last few months) its been hard keeping the weight on, looking forward to packing work in for the winter hopefully gain a bit size back


----------



## Matt6210

Henda83 said:


> Probably did mate was probably fuller in the last pic I posted a few months back, fu**ing my guts up and been busy with work (lot of bastard hand digging and shovelling and levelling hardcore off by hand last few months) its been hard keeping the weight on, looking forward to packing work in for the winter hopefully gain a bit size back


 Ye smash them cals man soon pack it on, like you say you got a naturally big frame.


----------



## Damo1980

Currently at 99kg cutting down to 95kg before bulking again


----------



## 66983

Damo1980 said:


> Currently at 99kg cutting down to 95kg before bulking again
> 
> View attachment 164539
> 
> 
> View attachment 164541


 Strange that, had literally just posted on another forum about my tribal tattoo removal journey.


----------



## Plate1




----------



## Lilleo187




----------



## sjacks




----------



## thecoms

Some serious mass going on there...


----------



## Frost_uk

Heading in the right direction I hope, and enjoying every lil step


----------



## AestheticManlet

Took this maybe a week ago. Hit a wall since got very little motivation and other stresses at moment. Hope I'll get back on track soon though.


----------



## Cypionate

AestheticManlet said:


> Took this maybe a week ago. Hit a wall since got very little motivation and other stresses at moment. Hope I'll get back on track soon though.
> 
> View attachment 165239


 Looking big mate, those goddamn abs always laughing at me :lol:

I know you don't like public gyms but for motivation you should pay a day pass at the door of one of the crappy ones and enjoy all the compliments and heads turning for an hour, that'll get you back on track

High test / low everything else too to get back the 'feel good' gear feeling, I lose motivation when I run too much 19nors and I just found out even dbol on top of test/npp did it to me this time too, stopped dbol and 3 days later back on track

Ask your magic mirror who is the fairest of them all, when it says "Cypionate" you know you got some work to do :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Cypionate said:


> Looking big mate, those goddamn abs always laughing at me :lol:
> 
> I know you don't like public gyms but for motivation you should pay a day pass at the door of one of the crappy ones and enjoy all the compliments and heads turning for an hour, that'll get you back on track
> 
> High test / low everything else too to get back the 'feel good' gear feeling, I lose motivation when I run too much 19nors and I just found out even dbol on top of test/npp did it to me this time too, stopped dbol and 3 days later back on track
> 
> Ask your magic mirror who is the fairest of them all, when it says "Cypionate" you know you got some work to do :lol:


 Haha it may do one day buddy.

I'll get back on track soon never usually more than 2 weeks off diet and gym. :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate1

Starting to see some progress finally, waist getting tighter and top half filling out.

but most importantly I'm actually really enjoying training again, felt like a chore for a long time, made a new playlist and got stuck in now I'm back loving it and all is good


----------



## Fadi

Henda83 said:


> Been battling back from a prolonged bout of skinny-fat. Went on a 14 hour vodka binge after not drinking for ages and it somehow f**ked up me guts and was off the bait for weeks, couldn't even manage favourite meal morning bacon and egg sandwich, Starting to look normal self again
> 
> View attachment 164023


 We all have battles at one time or another mate, and the wise ones grow from such battles.

Your look really impressed me Champ, very pleasing to the eye.You look solid, rugged, and strong ..., basically *real*; minus all the fluff and the bloat. Well done mate!

All power to you.

Cheers ...


----------



## Henda83

Fadi said:


> We all have battles at one time or another mate, and the wise ones grow from such battles.
> 
> Your look really impressed me Champ, very pleasing to the eye.You look solid, rugged, and strong ..., basically *real*; minus all the fluff and the bloat. Well done mate!
> 
> All power to you.
> 
> Cheers ...


 Thank you mate means a lot coming from someone as knowledgeable and experienced as you mate


----------



## EpicSquats

Epic on the sh1tter. This is what a real man looks like lads.


----------



## Matt6210

EpicSquats said:


> Epic on the sh1tter. This is what a real man looks like lads.
> 
> View attachment 165703


 Who is that?


----------



## EpicSquats

Matt6210 said:


> Who is that?


 Detective @Matt6210 on the case.


----------



## Matt6210

EpicSquats said:


> Detective @Matt6210 on the case.


 That ain't even funny who ever it is


----------



## EpicSquats

Matt6210 said:


> That ain't even funny who ever it is


 Who is replying?


----------



## Oioi

EpicSquats said:


> Who is replying?


 Give him a sec


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> Give him a sec


 Id be seriously astonished if someone would post that of them self and I'm sure I've heard him giving people steroid and training advcie.

now if you had posted that pic I wouldn't of been shocked at all, well I'd be initially shocked in the fact you had the bollox to post a pic of yourself but not the fact you looked like that.


----------



## EpicSquats

Matt6210 said:


> Id be seriously astonished if someone would post that of them self and I'm sure I've heard him giving people steroid and training advcie.
> 
> now if you had posted that pic I wouldn't of been shocked at all, well I'd be initially shocked in the fact you had the bollox to post a pic of yourself but not the fact you looked like that.


 I'm 8% bodyfat. Competition ready. You've got a lot to learn son.


----------



## Matt6210

EpicSquats said:


> I'm 8% bodyfat. Competition ready. You've got a lot to learn son.


 Sorry didn't mean to be rude mate, I honestly didn't believe that was you....


----------



## EpicSquats

Matt6210 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to be *rude* mate, I honestly didn't believe that was you....


 No probs mate. Jealousy often comes out as anger. We can't all have the body of a Greek God.


----------



## Matt6210

EpicSquats said:


> No probs mate. Jealousy often comes out as anger. We can't all have the body of a Greek God.


 Keep plugging away I'll get there one day bro


----------



## EpicSquats

Matt6210 said:


> Keep plugging away I'll get there one day bro


 I do personal training by phone. 200 pound for ten minutes. Do yourself a favour, make the call .


----------



## Matt6210

EpicSquats said:


> I do personal training by phone. 200 pound for ten minutes. Do yourself a favour, make the call .


 I don't feel I'm yet at a stage in my training where someone with a physique like yours would benefit me, I think I best start small learn the basics, then maybe few years down the line when I've progressed a little, search out the advice from someone such as yourself.

edit: i think @Oioi is nearly at that stage, hook him bro


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> I don't feel I'm yet at a stage in my training where someone with a physique like yours would benefit me, I think I best start small learn the basics, then maybe few years down the line when I've progressed a little, search out the advice from someone such as yourself.
> 
> edit: i think @Oioi is nearly at that stage, hook him bro


 What you squatting again twiglet legs?


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> What you squatting again twiglet legs?


 Back to thst old chess nut, twiglet everything


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Back to thst old chess nut, twiglet everything


 And yet your replys are so fresh and not at all repetative.

Got a beanie you might like anyway cvnt face :thumb


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> And yet your replys are so fresh and not at all repetative.
> 
> Got a beanie you might like anyway cvnt face :thumb


 Not a Gucci or cp one? There my next two beanies!!


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Not a Gucci or cp one? There my next two beanies!!


 DSQUARED


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> DSQUARED


 Nice around the £100 mark?


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Nice around the £100 mark?


 £140 aye

You not wear caps?


----------



## D 4 Damage

Matt6210 said:


> Nice around the £100 mark?


 Recon them CP Adidas originals are smart chief


----------



## Matt6210

D 4 Damage said:


> Recon them CP Adidas originals are smart chief


 Mate never seen them before them creps are banging!

Next pair of trainers!!


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> £140 aye
> 
> You not wear caps?


 Na don't like caps


----------



## D 4 Damage

Matt6210 said:


> Mate never seen them before them creps are banging!
> 
> Next pair of trainers!!
> 
> View attachment 165715


 Bought some new trainers Saturday morning, mate shown me these Saturday dinner.... fu**ing joke! Can't so no to them though


----------



## Matt6210

D 4 Damage said:


> Bought some new trainers Saturday morning, mate shown me these Saturday dinner.... fu**ing joke! Can't so no to them though


 I've liked cp company for years, still got a couple coats but don't fit no more but keeping them, one was like £800.

i wouldn't buy the cp Adidas clothing, would preffer just cp company but those creps are banging.


----------



## TURBS

Matt6210 said:


> Next pair of trainers!!


 Love the irony mate... doesn't train legs, buys marathon trainers


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Na don't like caps


 Did I see you posting vapour max?


----------



## Matt6210

T3RBO said:


> Love the irony mate... doesn't train legs, buys marathon trainers


 Been training legs a while mate, there wham now :lol:


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> Did I see you posting vapour max?


 Tried some vapour max plus on in shop mate didn't like them were to bulky, meant to try on sum of the fly knit vapour Max's.


----------



## Oioi

Matt6210 said:


> Tried some vapour max plus on in shop mate didn't like them were to bulky, meant to try on sum of the fly knit vapour Max's.


 The flyknits feel like a air socks srs.


----------



## Matt6210

Oioi said:


> The flyknits feel like a air socks srs.


 Yeah I'll try some, seen they do some funky colours, haven't brought any new trainers for a couple of months actually.


----------



## Hoddsy

Post pull day pump. 8 weeks into a cruise and some mk677 helping fill me out


----------



## Ultrasonic

Matt6210 said:


> Back to that old chess nut


 Not sure what somebody crazy about a board game has to do with anything. You mean chestnut  .


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure what somebody crazy about a board game has to do with anything. You mean chestnut  .


 Post a recent pic baby


----------



## Ultrasonic

anna1 said:


> Post a recent pic baby


----------



## anna1

Ultrasonic said:


>


 Knew it

sexy as [email protected]

xxx


----------



## iamyou

Veiny and flat after sauna.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anna1

iamyou said:


> Veiny and flat after sauna.
> 
> View attachment 165795
> 
> 
> View attachment 165797


 @Matt6210 would be all over that

x


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> @Matt6210 would be all over that
> 
> x


 f**k that his boney arse would dig in when your banging him, need some cushion for the pushing


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> f**k that his boney arse would dig in when your banging him, need some cushion for the pushing


 You love that veiny look just admit it


----------



## Matt6210

anna1 said:


> You love that veiny look just admit it


 I'll admit its very cute but just not practical, I'd be scared about damaging him.


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> I'll admit its very cute but just not practical, I'd be scared about damaging him.


 :lol: ( outta likes)

@iamyou you look great

just lose the orange towel

xx


----------



## Heavyassweights

iamyou said:


> Veiny and flat after sauna.
> 
> View attachment 165795
> 
> 
> View attachment 165797


 I remember my newb gainz


----------



## Henda83

Still try gain weight albeit slowly, taking at least a month off for Christmas so will hammer the bait then. Haven't squatted most of 2018 so know the legs are thin haha


----------



## Simon90

Henda83 said:


> Still try gain weight albeit slowly, taking at least a month off for Christmas so will hammer the bait then. Haven't squatted most of 2018 so know the legs are thin haha
> 
> View attachment 165803
> 
> 
> View attachment 165805


 .look good mate good size :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats

Henda83 said:


> Still try gain weight albeit slowly, taking at least a month off for Christmas so will hammer the bait then. Haven't squatted most of 2018 so know the legs are thin haha
> 
> View attachment 165803
> 
> 
> View attachment 165805


 In the second pic your head comes up to the door handle. You're clearly a dwarf bro. Don't deny it.


----------



## Henda83

Simon90 said:


> .look good mate good size :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate



EpicSquats said:


> In the second pic your head comes up to the door handle. You're clearly a dwarf bro. Don't deny it.


 Haha you got me mate, still taller than sjacks though


----------



## Frandeman

19s


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> 19s
> 
> View attachment 165883


 Boom

@The-Real-Deal running scared now x


----------



## Old n fat

You get the idea


----------



## EpicSquats

Old n fat said:


> You get the idea
> 
> View attachment 165885


 That was my most guilty wank ever.


----------



## 66983

EpicSquats said:


> That was my most guilty wank ever.


 weird thing is the shape of the sweat outline! :whistling:


----------



## SuperRips

Delroy been resting his balls on your crack?


----------



## Simon90

Bloated after eating s**t at christmas markets all day and no pump. But happy as it is first time I have seen some abs still at end of a day of eating whilst bulking.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Old n fat

Sparkey said:


> weird thing is the shape of the sweat outline! :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 165921


 Big old cock to mark up the ass that much .

il just add it's a random google image search ..


----------



## Old n fat

Proof it's not me and proof I would wring the volyball girls knickers out for post workout protein .


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Heavyassweights said:


> Boom
> 
> @The-Real-Deal running scared now x


 LOL ... with dem 19's he should be benching 140 for sets and reps easy...

I call bs on dem 19s he said he had 19 when was looking like a racing snake... Now hes looking fatter with 'The' bulk they should be at least 20s I smell bs mate.. We need to see the video of said 19s in action... @Frandeman post ya 140 bench for reps and you will be approved... Otherwise BS... You know the rules buddy..

Funnily enough I have just finished an upper session and went through my normal 140 for sets n reps as a part of my chest routine...its bread n butter stuff for me mate...I only have 18 n 1/2s ... its all me though and not just a bag of chemicals... 

Alternatively if he can't compete in the benching department he should post up a video of a one arm DB preacher curl with the 22s for sets n reps... again just its normal training for me and I will reciprocate.

Remember considerations are needed as I'm just a fat 48 year old natty 

It really flatters me that a guy who has taken gear for so long is trying to out do me in the benching department, (the reason for his bulk). I wish him well in his endeavour best of luck frandy... respect brother

Top work with the bullets... keep it up heavy :thumb


----------



## EpicSquats

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL ... with dem 19's he should be benching 140 for sets and reps easy...
> 
> I call bs on dem 19s he said he had 19 when was looking like a racing snake... Now hes looking fatter with 'The' bulk they should be at least 20s I smell bs mate.. We need to see the video of said 19s in action... @Frandeman post ya 140 bench for reps and you will be approved... Otherwise BS... You know the rules buddy..
> 
> Funnily enough I have just finished an upper session and went through my normal 140 for sets n reps as a part of my chest routine...its bread n butter stuff for me mate...I only have 18 n 1/2s ... its all me though and not just a bag of chemicals...
> 
> Alternatively if he can't compete in the benching department he should post up a video of a one arm DB preacher curl with the 22s for sets n reps... again just its normal training for me and I will reciprocate.
> 
> Remember considerations are needed as I'm just a fat 48 year old natty
> 
> It really flatters me that a guy who has taken gear for so long is trying to out do me in the benching department, (the reason for his bulk). I wish him well in his endeavour best of luck frandy... respect brother
> 
> Top work with the bullets... keep it up heavy :thumb


 Jesus Christ Steve, you don't half waffle on a load of old shite. Post a pic or shut the fvck up would ya.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

EpicSquats said:


> Jesus Christ Steve, you don't half waffle on a load of old shite. Post a pic or shut the fvck up would ya.


 Already posted many pictures and videos on this site mate, some of which are in this very thread. Now go wipe ya sweaty arse crack, eat, lift and try to attain some muscle mass.. Oh and don't forget to wash your hands.


----------



## EpicSquats

The-Real-Deal said:


> Already posted many pictures and videos on this site mate, some of which are in this very thread. Now go wipe ya sweaty arse crack, eat, lift and try to attain some muscle mass.. Oh and don't forget to wash your hands.


 Well your posts are getting shorter, I can't fault you for that. Still a load of old shite though. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> LOL ... with dem 19's he should be benching 140 for sets and reps easy...
> 
> I call bs on dem 19s he said he had 19 when was looking like a racing snake... Now hes looking fatter with 'The' bulk they should be at least 20s I smell bs mate.. We need to see the video of said 19s in action... @Frandeman post ya 140 bench for reps and you will be approved... Otherwise BS... You know the rules buddy..
> 
> Funnily enough I have just finished an upper session and went through my normal 140 for sets n reps as a part of my chest routine...its bread n butter stuff for me mate...I only have 18 n 1/2s ... its all me though and not just a bag of chemicals...
> 
> Alternatively if he can't compete in the benching department he should post up a video of a one arm DB preacher curl with the 22s for sets n reps... again just its normal training for me and I will reciprocate.
> 
> Remember considerations are needed as I'm just a fat 48 year old natty
> 
> It really flatters me that a guy who has taken gear for so long is trying to out do me in the benching department, (the reason for his bulk). I wish him well in his endeavour best of luck frandy... respect brother
> 
> Top work with the bullets... keep it up heavy :thumb


 T-rex arms

Your body says you are a lazy f**k 20kg over weight 

You Never been in shape on your fu**ing life :tongue:

View attachment 166063


----------



## The-Real-Deal

EpicSquats said:


> Well your posts are getting shorter, I can't fault you for that. Still a load of old shite though. :lol:


 I just hope you washed your hands


----------



## EpicSquats

The-Real-Deal said:


> I just hope you washed your hands


 Come sniff em and find out big boy. :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> T-rex arms
> 
> Your body says you are a lazy f**k 20kg over weight
> 
> You Never been in shape on your fu**ing life :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 166063


 ok

I did post this up as part of my re-comp, a picture which is over 2 years old which is also posted somewhere in this thread. I have posted more recent pics and videos inclusive of a 140 bench for reps. Yet you have not posted a single lifting video of yourself for fear of looking small and weak against dem 20 kg plates. 

Why do you feel the need to try and deceive people in to thinking that your something that your not...?

I'm a 48 year old natural lifter who does this s**t for a hobby yet you as an ass user feel the need to compete with me...


----------



## The-Real-Deal

EpicSquats said:


> Come sniff em and find out big boy. :lol:


 I'll meat you in the park?


----------



## EpicSquats

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll meat you in the park?


 Meat? Sounds kinky. I'll have to pass on that one lad. I suspect your intentions aren't honourable. :lol:


----------



## thecoms

The-Real-Deal said:


> ok
> 
> I did post this up as part of my re-comp, a picture which is over 2 years old which is also posted somewhere in this thread. I have posted more recent pics and videos inclusive of a 140 bench for reps. Yet you have not posted a single lifting video of yourself for fear of looking small and weak against dem 20 kg plates.
> 
> Why do you feel the need to try and deceive people in to thinking that your something that your not...?
> 
> I'm a 48 year old natural lifter who does this s**t for a hobby yet you as an ass user feel the need to compete with me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 166065


 Is it just me that's getting bored of the benching references ? Don't give a flying fu*k what you can or can't do ffs @The-Real-Deal


----------



## Matt6210

thecoms said:


> Is it just me that's getting bored of the benching references ? Don't give a flying fu*k what you can or can't do ffs @The-Real-Deal


 What you on about I fu**ing love it, tell me again how you bench 140kg for reps mate?

beat my 12 yet?






Got back on today 220kg bench coming soon!


----------



## TURBS

Matt6210 said:


> Got back on today 220kg bench coming soon!


 Don't come crying to us when you hurt yourself


----------



## Plate1

Matt6210 said:


> What you on about I fu**ing love it, tell me again how you bench 140kg for reps mate?
> 
> beat my 12 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got back on today 220kg bench coming soon!


 How long was you off?


----------



## Matt6210

T3RBO said:


> Don't come crying to us when you hurt yourself


 Should piss 220kg mate, I actually benched 200kg on a cruise.



Plate1 said:


> How long was you off?


 Was 3 month cruise mate, all bloods came back good.


----------



## Plate1

Matt6210 said:


> Should piss 220kg mate, I actually benched 200kg on a cruise.
> 
> Was 3 month cruise mate, all bloods came back good.


 That's a decent break pal, I allways cut my cruise short lol was itching to get back on all the time


----------



## Matt6210

Plate1 said:


> That's a decent break pal, I allways cut my cruise short lol was itching to get back on all the time


 Yeah I wanted to make sure everything was ok, don't sort your bloods before you get back on cycle can be a complete bust.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

thecoms said:


> Is it just me that's getting bored of the benching references ? Don't give a flying fu*k what you can or can't do ffs @The-Real-Deal


 No need to comment then. It was not aimed at you...


----------



## SuperRips

Ffffooooorrrrkin'ell he's back with the same shite


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Post holidays post injury starting prep next week.... last 6 Weeks has been a joke in the gym and drank too much and ate waaaay too much junk (but had a good time tbh)

Edit: Not flexing one bit doesn't help either ?

holding tons of water... gotta do something with my life...


----------



## Kazza61

ironman1985bcn said:


> Post holidays post injury starting prep next week.... last 6 Weeks has been a joke in the gym and drank too much and ate waaaay too much junk (but had a good time tbh)
> 
> Edit: Not flexing one bit doesn't help either ?
> 
> holding tons of water... gotta do something with my life...
> 
> View attachment 166245
> 
> 
> View attachment 166247
> 
> 
> View attachment 166249
> 
> 
> View attachment 166251


 Wish I could look like you off eating and drinking too much! I have to watch every single fvcking calorie these days You look better than 99% of people you'll pass in the street. Well done mate.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Kazza61 said:


> Wish I could look like you off eating and drinking too much! I have to watch every single fvcking calorie these days You look better than 99% of people you'll pass in the street. Well done mate.


 I appreciate your words mate, but I hate what I see tbh, I was a Lot better 6 weeks ago before my shoulder injury which is been a right pain... but hey, Ive enjoyed life a little during this time which isn't bad either.

time to get back On track.

im at 88kg at 174 cm by the way. (194 lbs 14' 7")


----------



## Kazza61

ironman1985bcn said:


> I appreciate your words mate, but I hate what I see tbh, I was a Lot better 6 weeks ago before my shoulder injury which is been a right pain... but hey, Ive enjoyed life a little during this time which isn't bad either.
> 
> time to get back On track.
> 
> im at 88kg at 174 cm by the way. (194 lbs 14' 7")


 I honestly doubt you are 14' 7"!! (Or if you are it's worth giving the Guinness book of records a call!). 174cm is 5' 8" and a bit. Not that it matters - good luck getting back into it - it starts coming back quicker than you think!


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Kazza61 said:


> I honestly doubt you are 14' 7"!! (Or if you are it's worth giving the Guinness book of records a call!). 174cm is 5' 8" and a bit. Not that it matters - good luck getting back into it - it starts coming back quicker than you think!


 Wtf!? Where did I get 14' 7" from?? Had a busy morning mate ( ffks sake xD)

The only Slight difficutly is that we got christmas round the corner ! But will behave to some degree...

hgh will come handy...


----------



## EpicSquats

ironman1985bcn said:


> Wtf!? Where did I get 14' 7" from?? Had a busy morning mate ( ffks sake xD)
> 
> The only Slight difficutly is that we got christmas round the corner ! But will behave to some degree...
> 
> hgh will come handy...


 14 foot 7, 88kg. Man's clearly got low body fat.


----------



## Frost_uk

ironman1985bcn said:


> Wtf!? Where did I get 14' 7" from?? Had a busy morning mate ( ffks sake xD)
> 
> The only Slight difficutly is that we got christmas round the corner ! But will behave to some degree...
> 
> hgh will come handy...


 Watch them low bridges pmsl


----------



## Frost_uk

Recent back pic, hoping to thicken up more


----------



## MXD




----------



## Roidrage90




----------



## zariph

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 166751


 looking solid! What you running atm?


----------



## maxmuscle21




----------



## dtmiscool

View attachment 166789


----------



## Simon90

maxmuscle21 said:


> View attachment 166787


 Are you competing? Look fu**ing mint!


----------



## Roidrage90

zariph said:


> looking solid! What you running atm?


 1000mg test e

600mg deca


----------



## maxmuscle21

Simon90 said:


> Are you competing? Look fu**ing mint!


 Yes bro i do in Greece And cyprus.


----------



## HuntingForGainz




----------



## GaryMatt

A little progress.


----------



## SwoleTip

dtmiscool said:


> View attachment 166789


 you measured those brah? how many inches (no ****)


----------



## dtmiscool

SwoleTip said:


> you measured those brah? how many inches (no ****)


 Baby arms mate. 15.5" last time I checked. That was a few months ago but was pretty lean then.


----------



## SwoleTip

dtmiscool said:


> Baby arms mate. 15.5" last time I checked. That was a few months ago but was pretty lean then.


 Would have guessed an inch bigger, mirin


----------



## Simon90

First time at trying a pose...not very good at it especially when on a timer lol. I think I will carry on bulking a little longer then maintain for a little bit before going into a cut til summer.


----------



## Lilleo187

5'7 181lbs, maintaining atm


----------



## Sen

Roidrage90 said:


> View attachment 166751





maxmuscle21 said:


> View attachment 166787





dtmiscool said:


> View attachment 166789





GaryMatt said:


> A little progress.
> 
> View attachment 167091





Simon90 said:


> First time at trying a pose...not very good at it especially when on a timer lol. I think I will carry on bulking a little longer then maintain for a little bit before going into a cut til summer.
> 
> View attachment 167283





Lilleo187 said:


> 5'7 181lbs, maintaining atm
> 
> View attachment 167287
> 
> 
> View attachment 167289


 Where the f**k have all these good physiques come from? This is UK muscle. Didn't think anyone actually lifted on here.


----------



## DLTBB

Quick hamstring shot. They've always been a weak point because I prioritised quads so I've been trying to hit them more often. Been off gear since the beginning of November, feeling invigorated.


----------



## SuperRips

No cruise @DLTBB?


----------



## DLTBB

SuperRips said:


> No cruise @DLTBB?


 Nope, come off everything for a bit to give my body a little rest from it all.


----------



## 66983

DLTBB said:


> Quick hamstring shot. They've always been a weak point because I prioritised quads so I've been trying to hit them more often. Been off gear since the beginning of November, feeling invigorated.


----------



## DLTBB

Sparkey said:


>


 Says you hun? :wub:


----------



## JordiG

If I can look half as good as some of you on here I'll be happy!


----------



## Sen

anna1 said:


> Feeling pretty hench today
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 160963


 Would eat my tea off your ass.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Sen said:


> Would eat my tea off your ass.


 It took you a while to pluck up the courage to say so.


----------



## dcm

Sen said:


> Would eat my tea out your ass.


 Fixed.

...and then I'd eat your ass? :confused1:


----------



## Sen

BLUE(UK) said:


> It took you a while to pluck up the courage to say so.


 Haven't been on this thread for a while. Not for a proper look anyway.


----------



## anna1

Sen said:


> Would eat my tea off your ass.


 Thank you . That's a great compliment I think


----------



## EpicSquats

anna1 said:


> Thank you . That's a great compliment I think


 Careful now. There's a fine line between threats and compliments. :lol:


----------



## Henda83

Sen said:


> Would eat my tea off your ass.


 Haha I absolutely love bait but the tea would be pushed straight to one side the ass would make a far more appetising tea


----------



## Cypionate

Sen said:


> Would eat my tea off your ass.


 Would Tee off her ass


----------



## mal

5 weeks in after 4 months off,looking forward to the 10 week mark onwards.


----------



## MickeyE




----------



## Hoddsy

Back day pump


----------



## DLTBB

Just shy of 12 weeks on no gear now.


----------



## anna1

DLTBB said:


> Just shy of 12 weeks on no gear now.
> 
> View attachment 167973


 Great legs

gotta say I liked the cheeky almost bum pic better though


----------



## DLTBB

anna1 said:


> Great legs
> 
> gotta say I liked the cheeky almost bum pic better though


 Plenty more arse pics to come, hun.


----------



## EpicSquats

mal said:


> View attachment 167703
> 
> 
> 5 weeks in after 4 months off,looking forward to the 10 week mark onwards.


 What do you do for chest? Shoulder press?


----------



## SwoleTip

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 167729


 Leg day not even once


----------



## mal

EpicSquats said:


> What do you do for chest? Shoulder press?


 Depends on my bodyweight, phase of prep etc hope this helps....


----------



## Simon90

mal said:


> Depends on my bodyweight, phase of prep etc hope this helps....
> 
> 
> View attachment 167999


 Look fantastic! Even in the other pic your waist is still tight have you always had a tight waist


----------



## mal

Simon90 said:


> Look fantastic! Even in the other pic your waist is still tight have you always had a tight waist


 Yes suppose mate, i dont train my abbs much or eat huge anounts of food, i bought a waist trainer once, not sure it worked ha


----------



## Matt6210




----------



## MickeyE

SwoleTip said:


> Leg day not even once


 Unfortunately I don't have too many decent available leg pics but I actually never miss leg day LOL. My calves are pretty dismal though and I train them religiously too


----------



## jake87




----------



## 6083

jake87 said:


> View attachment 168499


 That angle makes you look like a fiddler crab with a giant arm


----------



## jake87

GTT said:


> That angle makes you look like a fiddler crab with a giant arm


 Well I only train this arm


----------



## Simon90

GTT said:


> That angle makes you look like a fiddler crab with a giant arm


 Lol I had to look up what that was.



jake87 said:


> View attachment 168499


 Big arm that mate, medial head of tricep looks thick what size is it if you know


----------



## jake87

Simon90 said:


> Lol I had to look up what that was.
> 
> Big arm that mate, medial head of tricep looks thick what size is it if you know


 Cheers mate. No idea on the size I don't measure anymore it's a head fvck! Reverse grip cable extensions and db French curls is mostly what I do


----------



## Simon90

jake87 said:


> Cheers mate. No idea on the size I don't measure anymore it's a head fvck! Reverse grip cable extensions and db French curls is mostly what I do


 Yeah your right mate it is! Nice one was gonna ask what you do, is thay reverse grip pushdowns do you mean?


----------



## jake87

Simon90 said:


> Yeah your right mate it is! Nice one was gonna ask what you do, is thay reverse grip pushdowns do you mean?


 Yeh reverse grip pushdowns but I call them extensions as you're only extending the arm but honestly there's no right way it's just keeping at it and also genetics dictate shape and growth etc


----------



## Simon90

jake87 said:


> Yeh reverse grip pushdowns but I call them extensions as you're only extending the arm but honestly there's no right way it's just keeping at it and also genetics dictate shape and growth etc


 What attatchment do you use? I find them akward on my wrists so can't really go up much in weight


----------



## jake87

Simon90 said:


> What attatchment do you use? I find them akward on my wrists so can't really go up much in weight


 Straight bar with arms close to your sides


----------



## Test-e

back coming along nicely


----------



## Matt6210

Test-e said:


> View attachment 168559
> 
> 
> back coming along nicely


 Not sure about the hat tho mate


----------



## Test-e

Matt6210 said:


> Not sure about the hat tho mate


 LOL! Last minute photojob edit :lol:


----------



## Henda83

Feeling bit fuller apart from legs which have shrunk to twigs since knee injury (they weren't anything special to begin with).


----------



## Matt6210

Henda83 said:


> Feeling bit fuller apart from legs which have shrunk to twigs since knee injury (they weren't anything special to begin with).
> 
> View attachment 169015
> 
> 
> View attachment 169017


 Shoulders definitely looking fuller bro


----------



## Henda83

Matt6210 said:


> Shoulders definitely looking fuller bro


 Thanks mate, I went back to a "bro split" which seems to work better for me as arms and shoulders were becoming stringy on upper/lower spilt I was using.


----------



## Plate1

Henda83 said:


> Thanks mate, I went back to a "bro split" which seems to work better for me as arms and shoulders were becoming stringy on upper/lower spilt I was using.


 Can't beat the old bro split


----------



## Simon90

Henda83 said:


> Thanks mate, I went back to a "bro split" which seems to work better for me as arms and shoulders were becoming stringy on upper/lower spilt I was using.


 Deffo can see difference in size n fullness of shoulders and arms looking good mate


----------



## Henda83

Simon90 said:


> Deffo can see difference in size n fullness of shoulders and arms looking good mate


 Thank you mate



Plate1 said:


> Can't beat the old bro split


 I agree mate seems to work best for me at least I keep trying upper/lower but feel burnt out and stringy after a while on it I know that they work great for many people but think it's just too much for me to recover from


----------



## gymaddict1986

Me bulking. But prefer to be leaner


----------



## gymaddict1986

Test-e said:


> View attachment 168559
> 
> 
> back coming along nicely


 Nicely well developed back


----------



## swole troll

Henda83 said:


> Thanks mate, I went back to a "bro split" which seems to work better for me as arms and shoulders were becoming stringy on upper/lower spilt I was using.


 Do you have specific arm day or just tail bis after back and tris after chest?

I agree with upper lowers for those not gifted in the arm department leaving some (like myself) a little bit lacking in terms of volume


----------



## Henda83

swole troll said:


> Do you have specific arm day or just tail bis after back and tris after chest?
> 
> I agree with upper lowers for those not gifted in the arm department leaving some (like myself) a little bit lacking in terms of volume


 I do have a specific arm day mate it was the only way I could ever get them to grow to match body when I first tried it a few years ago they tend to shrink after a month or so if I start training them after a big body part


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> I do have a specific arm day mate it was the only way I could ever get them to grow to match body when I first tried it a few years ago they tend to shrink after a month or so if I start training them after a big body part


 My arms need dedicated training, if I try and train biceps after back and triceps after chest or shoulders, they just shrink. I'd rather try biceps after chest and triceps after back if I had to but instead I give them a good blasting each week with their own session.


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> My arms need dedicated training, if I try and train biceps after back and triceps after chest or shoulders, they just shrink. I'd rather try biceps after chest and triceps after back if I had to but instead I give them a good blasting each week with their own session.


 I'm pleased to read that mate confirms to me it wasn't just in my head as I've sometimes thought with so many programs and trainers that frown upon an arm day


----------



## PsychedUp

Most recent pic, just after Xmas. Sitting at 106kg here I think. 110kg now

View attachment 169049


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> I'm pleased to read that mate confirms to me it wasn't just in my head as I've sometimes thought with so many programs and trainers that frown upon an arm day


 Could need it's own thread with a poll as it wouldn't surprise me if those that don't need arms day have dwarf features.


----------



## jake87

Henda83 said:


> Feeling bit fuller apart from legs which have shrunk to twigs since knee injury (they weren't anything special to begin with).
> 
> View attachment 169015


 Keeping your waist tight there. Did you have major bowel surgery?


----------



## Henda83

jake87 said:


> Keeping your waist tight there. Did you have major bowel surgery?


 Cheers mate, yes I had my large intestine removed and a makeshift one made with the end of small intestine to avoid a permanent bag, had a bag about 3 months while all healed. Had colitis for years and biopsies took during a camera test found pre cancerous cells so was forced into the surgery but was a good thing in the end should have it years beforehand instead of stubbornly fighting it


----------



## jake87

Henda83 said:


> Cheers mate, yes I had my large intestine removed and a makeshift one made with the end of small intestine to avoid a permanent bag, had a bag about 3 months while all healed. Had colitis for years and biopsies took during a camera test found pre cancerous cells so was forced into the surgery but was a good thing in the end should have it years beforehand instead of stubbornly fighting it


 You came out of it alright in the end! My brother has the same scar but he's had the large removed and most of the small aswell. They made him airtight a couple of years ago and has the bag full time.


----------



## swole troll

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could need it's own thread with a poll as it wouldn't surprise me if those that don't need arms day have dwarf features.


 I'm going to try it on my next bulk (months away so kind of irrelevant really)

As my arms have always lagged but never had a dedicated arm day for any prolonged period of time


----------



## Jaling

Just before stopping Tren. Few weeks back. Weighing around 77kg there.

Felt I should add one with my legs in too


----------



## Henda83

jake87 said:


> You came out of it alright in the end! My brother has the same scar but he's had the large removed and most of the small aswell. They made him airtight a couple of years ago and has the bag full time.


 It was a godsend in the end mate gave me a life back, Is your brother well now? Hope so mate my cousin has the same she stuck with the permenant bag but is healthy and happy now


----------



## jake87

Henda83 said:


> It was a godsend in the end mate gave me a life back, Is your brother well now? Hope so mate my cousin has the same she stuck with the permenant bag but is healthy and happy now


 Not at all. He needs magnesium transfusions because there's not enough small intestine to uptake the nutrients. He went down to 7stone at 6foot2 and lost his hair so to be able to have a drink and work part time and do whatever weightlifting he's able is as good as he will get. Someone was smiling down on you mate for sure


----------



## Henda83

jake87 said:


> Not at all. He needs magnesium transfusions because there's not enough small intestine to uptake the nutrients. He went down to 7stone at 6foot2 and lost his hair so to be able to have a drink and work part time and do whatever weightlifting he's able is as good as he will get. Someone was smiling down on you mate for sure


 Sorry to hear mate, bowel disease is a fu**ing twatfull illness and I wish more could be done especially for the likes of your brother who suffer so badly with it mate like you say i was very lucky with it and got off lightly


----------



## bornagod

No laughing now, especially you big mofo's ha

Today 14st 9









Clearly not a lean 14 9 but what the feck its winter!


----------



## InkMinx

most recent of me, 37 years old, 69kg at the moment would like to drop about 3% more body fat and have a more defined and muscular look


----------



## Matt6210

View attachment 169075


----------



## Matt6210

InkMinx said:


> most recent of me, 37 years old, 69kg at the moment would like to drop about 3% more body fat and have a more defined and muscular look
> 
> View attachment 169073


 Like the ink


----------



## Matt6210

Jaling said:


> View attachment 169055
> Just before stopping Tren. Few weeks back. Weighing around 77kg there.
> 
> Felt I should add one with my legs in too
> 
> View attachment 169069


 Best posing award has to go to you brother


----------



## PsychedUp

Henda83 said:


> Cheers mate, yes I had my large intestine removed and a makeshift one made with the end of small intestine to avoid a permanent bag, had a bag about 3 months while all healed. Had colitis for years and biopsies took during a camera test found pre cancerous cells so was forced into the surgery but was a good thing in the end should have it years beforehand instead of stubbornly fighting it


 My brother and father have/had colitis and my mother has Chrones disease. Very unpleasant conditions mate.


----------



## PsychedUp

gymaddict1986 said:


> Me bulking. But prefer to be leaner
> 
> View attachment 169027


 Jesus mate you're a unit


----------



## gymaddict1986

PsychedUp said:


> Jesus mate you're a unit


 Thanks mate. Around 231lbs (104k) in the photo . Taken just before Xmas


----------



## simonboyle

Henda83 said:


> Cheers mate, yes I had my large intestine removed and a makeshift one made with the end of small intestine to avoid a permanent bag, had a bag about 3 months while all healed. Had colitis for years and biopsies took during a camera test found pre cancerous cells so was forced into the surgery but was a good thing in the end should have it years beforehand instead of stubbornly fighting it


 Ouch!


----------



## simonboyle

swole troll said:


> I'm going to try it on my next bulk (months away so kind of irrelevant really)
> 
> As my arms have always lagged but never had a dedicated arm day for any prolonged period of time


 It works. Not surprisingly, especially on ze roidses.

Think not enough people really push the training part on weaker body parts.

Force the adaptation.

Use the whole enhanced recovery.


----------



## simonboyle

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 169075


 You need to water fast!


----------



## Heavyassweights

simonboyle said:


> You need to water fast!


 shots fired


----------



## Jaling

InkMinx said:


> most recent of me, 37 years old, 69kg at the moment would like to drop about 3% more body fat and have a more defined and muscular look
> 
> View attachment 169073


 Is that a rick and morty phone case?


----------



## InkMinx

Jaling said:


> Is that a rick and morty phone case?


 It is indeed.


----------



## Frandeman

simonboyle said:


> You need to water fast!


 Looks like a marshmallow


----------



## EpicSquats

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 169075


 Not trying to start any trouble but @Jack of blades just sent me a PM saying he'd defo look much better than you if he got on the juice. I don't want no trouble though mind.


----------



## Matt6210

EpicSquats said:


> Not trying to start any trouble but @Jack of blades just sent me a PM saying he'd defo look much better than you if he got on the juice. I don't want no trouble though mind.


 I got the same pm, he must of sent it everyone?


----------



## Henda83

PsychedUp said:


> My brother and father have/had colitis and my mother has Chrones disease. Very unpleasant conditions mate.


 They are mate, that's hard that your mam dad and brother all suffer from chrons/colitis hope they are able to beat it into remission it really f**ks your life up when symptoms are bad


----------



## PsychedUp

Henda83 said:


> They are mate, that's hard that your mam dad and brother all suffer from chrons/colitis hope they are able to beat it into remission it really f**ks your life up when symptoms are bad


 Father and brother are in remission, my mother hasn't had a bowel obstruction in years thankfully but obviously it causes other issues. Yeah mate I've witnessed it first hand, wouldn't wish it on anyone.

How are you now after the op, able to train and eat properly without any issues?


----------



## Henda83

PsychedUp said:


> Father and brother are in remission, my mother hasn't had a bowel obstruction in years thankfully but obviously it causes other issues. Yeah mate I've witnessed it first hand, wouldn't wish it on anyone.
> 
> How are you now after the op, able to train and eat properly without any issues?


 Pleased to hear mate remission is a good thing I never achieved it myself since getting it at 13 best I had was manageable symptoms from age 15 to 20 it came back full on at 20 2 weeks before lads holiday and never got better till had surgery age 29

training is ok since op no limitations other than a bit discomfort on scars they Are herniated slightly in a few places and can get a bit sore at times, eating wise I avoid eating before 12 on a work day to avoid discomfort in afternoon (work outdoors no access to toilet usually) but otherwise good can eat a lot of the foods I couldn't eat when sick and have an excuse not to eat fruit and veg now haha (can't digest them cause pain and blockages)


----------



## Henda83

simonboyle said:


> Ouch!


 Was painful at times mate the gut pains used to make have to kneel down and spew the surgery itself was quite pleasant comparatively haha


----------



## The-Real-Deal

InkMinx said:


> most recent of me, 37 years old, 69kg at the moment would like to drop about 3% more body fat and have a more defined and muscular look
> 
> View attachment 169073


 Nice tats ..... yes I meant tats ... :whistling:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Matt6210 said:


> I got the same pm,* he must of sent it everyone?*


 Nope, obviously I never got one


----------



## PsychedUp

Henda83 said:


> Pleased to hear mate remission is a good thing I never achieved it myself since getting it at 13 best I had was manageable symptoms from age 15 to 20 it came back full on at 20 2 weeks before lads holiday and never got better till had surgery age 29
> 
> training is ok since op no limitations other than a bit discomfort on scars they Are herniated slightly in a few places and can get a bit sore at times, eating wise I avoid eating before 12 on a work day to avoid discomfort in afternoon (work outdoors no access to toilet usually) but otherwise good can eat a lot of the foods I couldn't eat when sick and have an excuse not to eat fruit and veg now haha (can't digest them cause pain and blockages)


 Glad to hear you've a decent quality of life now mate. Bowel disease is horrific and seems most people who suffer it their ultimate goal is just to return to some bit of reasonable normality with their life. I think us healthy folk take a lot for granted tbh.

And about not being able to eat fruit and veg... Every cloud mate :lol:


----------



## gymaddict1986

Taken other day. 4 months off cycle now. But now decided it's enough and start smashing it again in the next few weeks . Yes I am a fat bastard


----------



## Deltz123

Looking forward to cut a bit


----------



## BLUE(UK)

No cut as I don't care so much for bodyfat levels as long as I ain't a mess. 

Not too bad going considering I ain't been able to really push hard on legs for a year due to knee injury.


----------



## swole troll




----------



## darren.1987

nowhere near size of some people on here like, only 83kg atm.. but here we go.


----------



## Skye666

Back and ....Still at it!!! 53 in a couple of months... definitely gets harder with age...now considering cheating in future like you lot do.


----------



## Kazza61

Skye666 said:


> .. definitely gets harder with age...


 Mine doesn't.


----------



## Jaling

The other week.

just added oxy to finish my blast. So hopefully even more size the next few weeks!


----------



## Skye666

Kazza61 said:


> Mine doesn't.


 Oh dear......this is why I stick to younger men :lol:


----------



## Jaling

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear......this is why I stick to younger men :lol:


 Hello


----------



## Matt6210

Jaling said:


> The other week.
> 
> just added oxy to finish my blast. So hopefully even more size the next few weeks!
> 
> View attachment 172151
> 
> 
> View attachment 172153


 Don't you feel a nob taking selfies in front of people in the gym bro?

i have to do it on the sly or in a corner no one can see lol.


----------



## Jaling

Matt6210 said:


> Don't you feel a nob taking selfies in front of people in the gym bro?
> 
> i have to do it on the sly or in a corner no one can see lol.


 yeah tbh lol but I was in a rush and hadn't had a pump like that in a while haha plus no full length mirrors in the changing room


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Back and ....Still at it!!! 53 in a couple of months... definitely gets harder with age...now considering cheating in future like you lot do.
> 
> View attachment 172149


 Stay natty, stay true to ones self


----------



## Skye666

Jaling said:


> Hello


 Hello back


----------



## Skye666

The-Real-Deal said:


> Stay natty, stay true to ones self


 Yeh, I agree pretty much, would like bigger legs though and there's not much natty chance of that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Yeh, I agree pretty much, would like bigger legs though and there's not much natty chance of that.


 Yes there is... Heavy compound lifts in the correct rep range works wonders. Deep squats for quads, gluts hams n calf's


----------



## Jaling

The-Real-Deal said:


> Stay natty, stay true to ones self


 I do understand people's thoughts when approaching steroids.

but These are my thoughts -

when we're told to " achieve it naturally " - "you shouldn't use drugs to to achieve this look". these people often are people that don't use steroids but will happily smoke a joint or have a glass of wine to unwind and relax ( got nothing against this btw ). I mean, you shouldn't need drugs to relax right ? Shouldn't we do this naturally?

my point is, we all have a vice. I don't know why the natty thing is such a big deal. If you're healthy and do not abuse your body in other ways, you shouldn't feel bad or guilty for using drugs for this purpose. And using gear can still be staying true to yourself so long as you're aware of what's they're doing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear......this is why I stick to younger men :lol:


 Not difficult when ya 53 :whistling:

49 here... 

I used to be able to bend a 2" metal bar over my erection back in the day .... alas I cant do it anymore.......

My wrists have gone .... I blame the heavy bench for sets n reps


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Jaling said:


> I do understand people's thoughts when approaching steroids.
> 
> but These are my thoughts -
> 
> *when we're told to* " achieve it naturally " - "you shouldn't use drugs to to achieve this look". these people often are people that don't use steroids but will happily smoke a joint or have a glass of wine to unwind and relax ( for nothing against this btw ). I mean, you shouldn't need drugs to relax right ? Shouldn't we do this naturally?
> 
> my point is, we all have a vice. I don't know why the natty thing is such a big deal. If you're healthy and do not abuse your body in other ways, you shouldn't feel bad or guilty for using drugs for this purpose. And using gear can still be staying true to yourself so long as you're aware of what's they're doing.


 It was only a suggestion matey.

I don't smoke, drink, or take drugs recreational or steroids... My only vice is UK-M  and women  the latter can destroy a man .... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Skye666 said:


> Back and ....Still at it!!! 53 in a couple of months... definitely gets harder with age...now considering cheating in future like you lot do.
> 
> View attachment 172149


 Looking great Skye !

how much do you weigh in this pic ?

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Back and ....Still at it!!! 53 in a couple of months... definitely gets harder with age...now considering cheating in future like you lot do.
> 
> View attachment 172149


 Hows the feet looking ? X


----------



## Skye666

anna1 said:


> Looking great Skye !
> 
> how much do you weigh in this pic ?
> 
> x


 Hi...thanks. I dont really do scales often if I'm honest and I struggle to gain weight I generally sit around 8 stone, but last year I gained a stone as I wanted to build some legs so I'm prob About 9 stone dunno what that is in kilos lol) took me ages aswell and my legs didn't didn't improve greatly...sighhhhhh


----------



## Skye666

AestheticManlet said:


> Hows the feet looking ? X


 Like crows ... :lol:


----------



## anna1

Skye666 said:


> Hi...thanks. I dont really do scales often if I'm honest and I struggle to gain weight I generally sit around 8 stone, but last year I gained a stone as I wanted to build some legs so I'm prob About 9 stone dunno what that is in kilos lol) took me ages aswell and my legs didn't didn't improve greatly...sighhhhhh


 Oh damn, even at 9 stone you're pretty light.

that's my target weight for now I think .

me chubby  x


----------



## 1691ssor

Skye666 said:


> Like crows ... :lol:


 That wouldn't put him off :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

anna1 said:


> Oh damn, even at 9 stone you're pretty light.
> 
> that's my target weight for now I think .
> 
> me chubby  x


 Chubby? Not on the profile pic.... I'm not a massive foodie I don't skip meals but you know how some "love food" I don't enjoy it I just shove it in for fuel and have done with it...So it was hard gaining ....6 meals a day kills me! I'm a 3 a day.


----------



## anna1

Skye666 said:


> Chubby? Not on the profile pic.... I'm not a massive foodie I don't skip meals but you know how some "love food" I don't enjoy it I just shove it in for fuel and have done with it...So it was hard gaining ....6 meals a day kills me! I'm a 3 a day.


 I'm 2 a day and I still managed to put on 1,8 stone this year :thumb

still you look awesome x


----------



## Henda83

Summer tan starting to come in love working outdoors in summertime


----------



## EpicSquats

Henda83 said:


> Summer tan starting to come in love working outdoors in summertime
> 
> View attachment 172169


 Looking good bro. By the way, who's the angry looking guy in the framed photo? It's like he's staring straight at me. I feel like I've annoyed him and need to apologise.


----------



## Endomorph84

Here's a recent picture of my left knee from Tuesday :beer:


----------



## Skye666

1691ssor said:


> That wouldn't put him off :whistling:


 That's worrying!


----------



## Henda83

EpicSquats said:


> Looking good bro. By the way, who's the angry looking guy in the framed photo? It's like he's staring straight at me. I feel like I've annoyed him and need to apologise.


 Haha thanks mate that is the last photo we had of my dad, believe it or not he was actually happy in that photo my mate took a photo of the two of them coming home early off a job to wind us up with, not long after he found he was riddled with cancer and died sept that year

The original photo below


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> Like crows ... :lol:


 Hmm pics I remember the green nail polish was nice. Maybe a black this time



1691ssor said:


> That wouldn't put him off :whistling:


 Nope haha



Skye666 said:


> That's worrying!


 Is it ? 

Cant help my foot fetish. I'm back on tren since yesterday too so it will get worse :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

After bulk


----------



## Frandeman

Last week


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> Summer tan starting to come in love working outdoors in summertime
> 
> View attachment 172169


 Was working outside in it yesterday prepping my bike not realising how sunny it was


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was working outside in it yesterday prepping my bike not realising how sunny it was
> 
> View attachment 172179


 Looks like it will sting a bit getting in the bath, back looks solid and broad mate and hair nice and full and still dark


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Frandeman said:


> Last week


 Bit pale for a Spaniard. :whistling: :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> Looks like it will sting a bit getting in the bath, back looks solid and broad mate and hair nice and full and still dark


 It's ok, I only burn once each year then I go dark n am fine even going abroad. If I'm honest, that pic doesn't do my back justice but then again I think I trained back last Weds.

As for the hair, you forgot 'no ****'. Haha.

*its actually got some grey hairs and a tiny bit of receding*


----------



## boutye911

Frandeman said:


> After bulk
> 
> View attachment 172175


 Looking brilliant there mate.


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's ok, I only burn once each year then I go dark n am fine even going abroad. If I'm honest, that pic doesn't do my back justice but then again I think I trained back last Weds.
> 
> As for the hair, you forgot 'no ****'. Haha.
> 
> *its actually got some grey hairs and a tiny bit of receding*


 I do the same re the burning get it a bit first but decent sun for the year but ok from then on, granny was a Spaniard and the skin passed down to my dad and me, my daughter actually believes I'm black and made me as a black man when she made her family on the sims.

Haha hair looks good to me (no ****)I'm 35 and just about complete grey haha


----------



## Frandeman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bit pale for a Spaniard. :whistling: :thumb


 I Only go out at night :thumb


----------



## Kazza61

Frandeman said:


> After bulk
> 
> View attachment 172175


 Your 'after bulk' is what many could only dream of 'after cut'! Great physique!


----------



## Simon90

Frandeman said:


> After bulk
> 
> View attachment 172175


 Looking really good mate! Full as f**k delts look like they're gonna burst


----------



## Heavyassweights

Frandeman said:


> Last week
> 
> View attachment 172177


 @The-Real-Deal

catching up on you mate x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Heavyassweights said:


> @The-Real-Deal
> 
> catching up on you mate x


 But can he bench 140 for sets n reps...

we'er still waiting for the bench video .....


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> But can he bench 140 for sets n reps...
> 
> we'er still waiting for the bench video .....


 This thread it's about recent pictures

Post a recent picture or shut your mouth :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I've posted quite a few times in this thread as well as many other threads including a 140 bench.

Still waiting Spaniard... still waiting. 

I'm in this sort of shape at 16 n half stone year in year out... Nothing much changes...No drugs, half decent normal diet, 140 bench for set n reps, I'm just a normal bloke who love training for a hobby.











Nowt fantastic, Just a 49 yo natty doing some weights. Videos are hard to mess with and give a good indication of size n shape. Post up a benching video of 140 like you claim you can do...


----------



## Matt6210

The-Real-Deal said:


> I've posted quite a few times in this thread as well as many other threads including a 140 bench.
> 
> Still waiting Spaniard... still waiting.
> 
> I'm in this sort of shape at 16 n half stone year in year out... Nothing much changes...No drugs, half decent normal diet, 140 bench for set n reps, I'm just a normal bloke who love training for a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowt fantastic, Just a 49 yo natty doing some weights. Videos are hard to mess with and give a good indication of size n shape. Post up a benching video of 140 like you claim you can do...


 Ow s**t..... things just got real up in here


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Matt6210 said:


> Ow s**t..... things just got real up in here


 lol


----------



## EpicSquats

@Frandeman Are you gonna stand for this bro? Get that video posted ASAP!


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> lol


 Bodybuilding it's about how you look

No how much you lift

I don't want to end up looking like you


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> Bodybuilding it's about how you look
> 
> No how much you lift
> 
> I don't want to end up looking like you


 Translates to no because I can't...

That's all you had to say my little Spanish omelette. 

Back to posting filtered pics gents, or raw untouched video if you feel inspired. :thumb


----------



## D 4 Damage

Frandeman said:


> After bulk
> 
> View attachment 172175


 No right trap bro?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

D 4 Damage said:


> No right trap bro?


 Photoshop!


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> Translates to no because I can't...
> 
> That's all you had to say my little Spanish omelette.
> 
> Back to posting filtered pics gents, or raw untouched video if you feel inspired. :thumb


 20 kgs overweight and telling me how to train

Lol fu**ing lol

Get s life fat f**k


----------



## Huntingground

Looking decent Fran.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> 20 kgs overweight and telling me how to train
> 
> Lol fu**ing lol
> 
> Get s life fat f**k


 The fact still remains in accordance to your own words and while on performance enhancing drugs, you are considerably smaller and weaker than a fat natural 49 yo.

I think the joke is on you Hep C :lol:

Post up the video lightweight or are you to ikle and weak to do so?


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> The fact still remains in accordance to your own words and while on performance enhancing drugs, you are considerably smaller and weaker than a fat natural 49 yo.
> 
> I think the joke is on you Hep C :lol:
> 
> Post up the video lightweight or are you to ikle and weak to do so?


 Told you before

This thread it's about recent pictures

Post one or shut your mouth


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Frandeman said:


> Told you before
> 
> This thread it's about recent pictures
> 
> Post one or shut your mouth


 Video ... still waiting.


----------



## nWo

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear......this is why I stick to younger men :lol:


 How young is younger?


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> Video ... still waiting.


 There you go

For sets and reps :thumb 

View attachment InShot_20180430_223509775_(1).mp4


----------



## 39005

Frandeman said:


> There you go
> 
> For sets and reps :thumb
> 
> View attachment 172233


 ......probably the best answer ive seen to a dick waving challenge on these forums :lol:


----------



## MFM

aqualung said:


> ......probably the best answer ive seen to a dick waving challenge on these forums :lol:


 I don't know. Seems a little gay from one man to another...


----------



## Gary29

Frandeman said:


> There you go
> 
> For sets and reps :thumb
> 
> View attachment 172233


 f**ks sake, why did I download this video on my work pc? Will be a VERY interesting meeting if when I get pulled in front of the MD to explain my internet usage ffs.


----------



## MFM

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, why did I download this video on my work pc? Will be a VERY interesting meeting if when I get pulled in front of the MD to explain my internet usage ffs.


 Would it have made matters any better if it was Fran pumping out a few sets half naked on the bench press? :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

Gary29 said:


> f**ks sake, why did I download this video on my work pc? Will be a VERY interesting meeting if when I get pulled in front of the MD to explain my internet usage ffs.


 You should see my work phone


----------



## Gary29

Frandeman said:


> You should see my work phone


 Knowing my MD, there are probably photos of him being whipped by you on your phone anyway, so hopefully he will let me off.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> Knowing my MD, there are probably photos of him being whipped by you on your phone anyway, so hopefully he will *wank* me off.


 fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## DORIAN

Frandeman said:


> After bulk
> 
> View attachment 172175


 Outstanding


----------



## Skye666

nWo said:


> How young is younger?


 somewhere between 34 and 45 will do....under that they are too much maintenance over that they complain about my loud music in the car..


----------



## Skye666

Heavyassweights said:


> fingers crossed for you mate


 Well look who it is .....missed u much fatass


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> somewhere between 34 and 45 will do....under that they are too much maintenance over that they complain about my loud music in the car..


 I'm house trained, mostly. Somewhat domesticated. Long as you wash and iron my clothes and make me some decent meals now and again then :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm house trained, mostly. Somewhat domesticated. Long as you wash and iron my clothes and make me some decent meals now and again then :thumbup1:


 House trained is good, I will wash won't iron and I'm a feeder so of course I cook !! That's sorted then...if only it was always this easy.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Skye666 said:


> House trained is good, I will wash won't iron and I'm a feeder so of course I cook !! That's sorted then...if only it was always this easy.


 Suppose I can compromise on the ironing long as food is good. I can only prepare basic bland meals


----------



## Abc987

AestheticManlet said:


> Suppose I can compromise on the ironing long as food is good. I can only prepare basic bland meals


 She needs to be putting out too on a regular basis.

All that testosterone mate and she's a few years older so either slowing down on gone completely the opposite and she's a nymph!

@Skye666?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Abc987 said:


> She needs to be putting out too on a regular basis.
> 
> All that testosterone mate and she's a few years older so either slowing down on gone completely the opposite and she's a nymph!
> 
> @Skye666?


 This is true, has to be regular. If so I'll await PM :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> She needs to be putting out too on a regular basis.
> 
> All that testosterone mate and she's a few years older so either slowing down on gone completely the opposite and she's a nymph!
> 
> @Skye666?


 There's always one comes along and ruins things......


----------



## Skye666

AestheticManlet said:


> This is true, has to be regular. If so I'll await PM :thumbup1:


 Listen .... im over half a century old..I only do what I want to do.....

"has to be regular" ......now this makes me smile because it says a lot about what you have been putting up with......girls/ women who are all over you in the beginning then prefer to watch eastenders.....get headaches......or are just "tired".......


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Taken Wednesday 29th, 16 st 8 lbs stripped. 49 yo natty, not much has changed, I'm on a bulk to push for a 150 for sets n reps by the end of the year finding it tough going at the moment but must push through.


----------



## dcm

The-Real-Deal said:


> Taken Wednesday 29th, 16 st 8 lbs stripped. 49 yo natty, not much has changed, I'm on a bulk to push for a 150 for sets n reps by the end of the year finding it tough going at the moment but must push through.


 Lol you weirdo


----------



## The-Real-Deal

dcm said:


> Lol you weirdo


 Thanks Dan :thumbup1:

I think injecting yourself with HGH purchased from the black market is weird, but hey each to their own.

Did it work? if so post a pic srs


----------



## dcm

OoO, investigating have we, lmao

it can't be any more weird than setting your phone up in the gym, slowly having a casual strole into frame, flexing a little into the mirror, then walking off like a spare in an extra... each to their own.

and it certainly does work, all this shite that's readily available for folk like me to get their hands on and stick in their arse... you keep off if though, it's bad for ya


----------



## Endomorph84

dcm said:


> OoO, investigating have we, lmao
> 
> it can't be any more weirdo than setting your phone up in the gym, slowly having a casual strole into frame, flexing a little into the mirror, then walking off like a spare in an extra... each to their own.
> 
> and it certainly does work, all this shite that's readily available for folk like me to get their hands on and stick in their arse... you keep off if though, it's bad for ya


 To be fair, he looks good for an old natty. But yea, you're dead right haha.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Endomorph84 said:


> To be fair, he looks good for an old natty. But yea, you're dead right haha.


 the things we do eh ..lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

The-Real-Deal said:


> Taken Wednesday 29th, 16 st 8 lbs stripped. 49 yo natty, not much has changed, I'm on a bulk to push for a 150 for sets n reps by the end of the year finding it tough going at the moment but must push through.


 Looking good mate

For a natty


----------



## dcm

Endomorph84 said:


> To be fair, he looks good for an old natty. But yea, you're dead right haha.


 I know he does, I'm just jealous really 

fair play Steve, setting examples :thumbup1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Cheers ladies n gents, your comments both good and bad are welcome, it keeps me motivated. :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats

The-Real-Deal said:


> Taken Wednesday 29th, 16 st 8 lbs stripped. 49 yo natty, not much has changed, I'm on a bulk to push for a 150 for sets n reps by the end of the year finding it tough going at the moment but must push through.


 Strong @sjacks vibes from that video to be honest. I bet you look at the mirror at home make a fist and say "grrr" don't you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

EpicSquats said:


> Strong @sjacks vibes from that video to be honest. I bet you look at the mirror at home make a fist and say "grrr" don't you.


 Nope.

Please do remind us just how epic your squats are... I bench your squat


----------



## EpicSquats

The-Real-Deal said:


> Nope.
> 
> Please do remind us just how epic your squats are... I bench your squat


 I squat 141kg for reps. You only bench 140kg for reps right? Step your game up kidda.


----------



## Toranator

5ft9 193lbs, made some Decent gains, bulking from 174lbs October-April Had a few setbacks with injuries, torn a couple ligaments in my knee and lower back ongoing issues, so training is modified but now on a cut and down 12lbs since April.

Won't show legs, they've gone, used to be best asset but persistent ligament tears at jiujitsu I haven't trained in 5 months.


----------



## 19072

Few recent leg pics. Full depth back Squats have been put aside due to ongoing knee problems. So been hammering the machines and hitting some heavy box Squats which seem to be paying off.

Not as big as they use to be but it's progress.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

EpicSquats said:


> I squat 141kg for reps. You only bench 140kg for reps right? Step your game up kidda.


 Can actually bench 150 but the reps drop slightly. sets of 5 n 6 so yes I bench more than your squat. I think I'm at my natural limit.


----------



## AestheticManlet

herc said:


> View attachment 172391
> View attachment 172393
> 
> 
> Few recent leg pics. Full depth back Squats have been put aside due to ongoing knee problems. So been hammering the machines and hitting some heavy box Squats which seem to be paying off.
> 
> Not as big as they use to be but it's progress.


 Looking good mate. Facing similar problems with my knees, fvcking annoying.


----------



## AestheticManlet

The-Real-Deal said:


> Can actually bench 150 but the reps drop slightly. sets of 5 n 6 so yes I bench more than your squat. I think I'm at my natural limit.


 Strong for a natty Stevey boy. Even assisted at my peak max I had was maybe 155x5 on bench probably a few dodgy reps in there too and bench is my strongest lift percentage wise really, almost tore something though.

I'll stick to looking strong rather than being strong :thumb


----------



## Towel

herc said:


> View attachment 172391
> View attachment 172393
> 
> 
> Few recent leg pics. Full depth back Squats have been put aside due to ongoing knee problems. So been hammering the machines and hitting some heavy box Squats which seem to be paying off.
> 
> Not as big as they use to be but it's progress.


 Look absolutely class, get similar issues with me knees, physio has helped as apparently it stems from being tight in other areas so force the is disproportionately transferred to knees


----------



## 19072

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking good mate. Facing similar problems with my knees, fvcking annoying.


 Thanks buddy. It's a nightmare. I squatted 3times a week leading upto Christmas and I think it was the main factor in this pain.

Been told it's tight IT band and glutes so I be been going to a sports massage to loosen things up.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Towel said:


> Look absolutely class, get similar issues with me knees, physio has helped as apparently it stems from being tight in other areas so force the is disproportionately transferred to knees





herc said:


> Thanks buddy. It's a nightmare. I squatted 3times a week leading upto Christmas and I think it was the main factor in this pain.
> 
> Been told it's tight IT band and glutes so I be been going to a sports massage to loosen things up.


 Fvcked knee crew :thumbup1:


----------



## 19072

Towel said:


> Look absolutely class, get similar issues with me knees, physio has helped as apparently it stems from being tight in other areas so force the is disproportionately transferred to knees


 Aye that is what the sports therapist said to me my left IT was super tight and my glutes where constantly tensed. Will lay of deep back squats and focussing on box or pin squats so far so good less pain and leg growth is coming back


----------



## Towel

herc said:


> Aye that is what the sports therapist said to me my left IT was super tight and my glutes where constantly tensed. Will lay of deep back squats and focussing on box or pin squats so far so good less pain and leg growth is coming back


 Yeah I've got to lay on some ball to release them, bloody agony but apparently will solve the issue, once squats got around 180kg my knees just didn't like it, 160kg and below and seem to be fine.

Any tios for calves mate lol :lol: being 6ft2 has its downsides in terms of growing decent legs even if they're bloody strong


----------



## 19072

Towel said:


> Yeah I've got to lay on some ball to release them, bloody agony but apparently will solve the issue, once squats got around 180kg my knees just didn't like it, 160kg and below and seem to be fine.
> 
> Any tios for calves mate lol :lol: being 6ft2 has its downsides in terms of growing decent legs even if they're bloody strong


 I know the feeling I was pushing 180kg for reps/sets at 83kg bodyweight. Hit my new 1RM at 200kg and since then my knee is fuked lol






For calves I'd give this guy on IG a follow and follow his calve plan. Brutal!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw_15TpB9cs/?igshid=1l2jaeykw9qjc


----------



## Test-e

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









150mg test cruise for 19 weeks at 120kg.

Still looking decent


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> View attachment 172479
> 
> 
> 150mg test cruise for 19 weeks at 120kg.
> 
> Still looking decent


 Back looks great mate, very dense.

Why such a long cruise?


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> Back looks great mate, very dense.
> 
> Why such a long cruise?


 high haemocrit, poor cholesterol from my blasts being 19nors for nearly 2 years straight.

Haemocrit was 0.553 | HDL 1.26

(After 10 weeks of cruising)

Had to get haemocrit down originally so that I could donate,then I figured I'd just have some downtime. Gonna do bloods and ecg after I'm back from holiday and if I'm happy where I'm at will go for a test blast. Done with 19nors :icon_frown: .


----------



## Smokey13

Test-e said:


> Haemocrit was 0.553 | HDL 1.26
> 
> (After 10 weeks of cruising)
> 
> Had to get haemocrit down originally so that I could donate


 Interesting - did you try and donate and they detected it? They only do an iron test at my place.

Back does look good mate


----------



## Test-e

Smokey13 said:


> Interesting - did you try and donate and they detected it? They only do an iron test at my place.
> 
> Back does look good mate


 Twice I was refused. Mind you the first time my haemocrit would have been disgustingly high.


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> high haemocrit, poor cholesterol from my blasts being 19nors for nearly 2 years straight.
> 
> Haemocrit was 0.553 | HDL 1.26
> 
> (After 10 weeks of cruising)
> 
> Had to get haemocrit down originally so that I could donate,then I figured I'd just have some downtime. Gonna do bloods and ecg after I'm back from holiday and if I'm happy where I'm at will go for a test blast. Done with 19nors :icon_frown: .


 Sorry to hear that man.

You're making the smart move though as you know

Also goes to show how much worse it could have been if you'd been a head in the sand type person

Still amazes me the amount of people on here that are blind to what's going on internally, there's just no excuse with how often blood work and heart scans are being mentioned on here

Its not like typical gym rat gear users where the only info they really have is off their dealer.


----------



## Hoddsy

End of a 12 week cruise and a bit of MK667, and by far my worst body part, my legs. I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere with them tho .


----------



## Jaling

Test-e said:


> high haemocrit, poor cholesterol from my blasts being 19nors for nearly 2 years straight.
> 
> Haemocrit was 0.553 | HDL 1.26
> 
> (After 10 weeks of cruising)
> 
> Had to get haemocrit down originally so that I could donate,then I figured I'd just have some downtime. Gonna do bloods and ecg after I'm back from holiday and if I'm happy where I'm at will go for a test blast. Done with 19nors :icon_frown: .


 Are those blood values during the 19nor blast or during your cruise?


----------



## Jaling

Hoddsy said:


> End of a 12 week cruise and a bit of MK667, and by far my worst body part, my legs. I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere with them tho .
> View attachment 172507
> View attachment 172509


 Looking good mate


----------



## Jaling

Skye666 said:


> Listen .... im over half a century old..I only do what I want to do.....
> 
> "has to be regular" ......now this makes me smile because it says a lot about what you have been putting up with......girls/ women who are all over you in the beginning then prefer to watch eastenders.....get headaches......or are just "tired".......


 Isn't this what is supposed to happen?


----------



## simonboyle

After a few injuries. After a few lay offs. Still not training shoulders (will start again soon, being lazy now).

Actually up to 94kg (last.pic posted was about 85kg)

No cardio and just having fun.


----------



## monkeybiker

simonboyle said:


> After a few injuries. After a few lay offs. Still not training shoulders (will start again soon, being lazy now).
> 
> Actually up to 94kg (last.pic posted was about 85kg)
> 
> No cardio and just having fun.
> 
> View attachment 172553


 Have you ever been told you look a bit like a bear?


----------



## simonboyle

monkeybiker said:


> Have you ever been told you look a bit like a bear?


 How dare you. I identify as a lollipop stick!

Bearist!

But seriously, yes, I get called a teddy bear or angry bear often.

Not in a gay bear way.


----------



## Test-e

Jaling said:


> Are those blood values during the 19nor blast or during your cruise?


 Cruise

see (after 10 weeks of cruising)


----------



## PsychedUp

swole troll said:


> Sorry to hear that man.
> 
> You're making the smart move though as you know
> 
> Also goes to show how much worse it could have been if you'd been a head in the sand type person
> 
> Still amazes me the amount of people on here that are blind to what's going on internally, there's just no excuse with how often blood work and heart scans are being mentioned on here
> 
> Its not like typical gym rat gear users where the only info they really have is off their dealer.


 I was like the typical gym rat - oblivious to my internal health - until one day I woke up feeling like absolute s**t. Suffered on like that for a few days until I finally went to the docs, turns out my hematocrit was at 0.61! I never ignore bloodwork now, I have a sound doctor and get blood done every three months.

Every long term user should get their heart checked also. Three years ago I was sent for an echo because it was discovered my father had an inherited heart defect. I didn't have the defect but it turns out I have LVH. I see a cardiologist once a year now, as well as have an echo and ECG.

This is why the typical user response of 'gear is safe' irritates me - extremely supraphysiological dosages for extended periods will have some negative effects, eventually. Most of us don't use gear in a cautious, or even moderate way. Gear mightn't be as bad as what the general public say, but they are powerful and need to be respected to some degree.


----------



## Hoddsy

Jaling said:


> Looking good mate


 Thanks man!


----------



## Skye666

Jaling said:


> Isn't this what is supposed to happen?


 Well...if it suits your narrative I guess so


----------



## Cronus

Frandeman said:


> After bulk
> 
> View attachment 172175


 I would love you see you start a log on here man. You always play the comedian on here but you are a beast mate, amazing physique.


----------



## Frandeman

Cronus said:


> I would love you see you start a log on here man. You always play the comedian on here but you are a beast mate, amazing physique.


 I got Good quality drugs and a private chef


----------



## Jaling

Skye666 said:


> Well...if it suits your narrative I guess so


 It's obviously not what I want. She's came home yesterday and told me she's asked her friend how often her and her husband did it and she replied with "once a month"

thats no what I want! Unless something else is happening in my life which is stopping it, once a month for me is way to little.


----------



## babyarm

Jaling said:


> It's obviously not what I want. She's came home yesterday and told me she's asked her friend *how often her and her husband did it and she replied with "once a month"*
> 
> thats no what I want! Unless something else is happening in my life which is stopping it, once a month for me is way to little.


 Who are these people? Actually who are these man who are accepting sex once a month :confused1: betas need to get a grip


----------



## Skye666

Jaling said:


> It's obviously not what I want. She's came home yesterday and told me she's asked her friend how often her and her husband did it and she replied with "once a month"
> 
> thats no what I want! Unless something else is happening in my life which is stopping it, once a month for me is way to little.


 Lol....some women are more active than others....life sucks....shame your mrs dosnt ...I mean I think you should have words!


----------



## Jaling

babyarm said:


> Who are these people? Actually who are these man who are accepting sex once a month :confused1: betas need to get a grip


 I was told they're both happy with it like that. They've been together over 10 years.

my honest belief is that if sex regular something is wrong, either they don't want it with anyone in the entire world and not interested in sex at all, or someone is in happy in the relationship.


----------



## Jaling

Skye666 said:


> Lol....some women are more active than others....life sucks....shame your mrs dosnt ...I mean I think you should have words!


 There are things going on in our lives. But as I my point may be obvious, sex is something really important to me. If it was not happening for a long period, and seemed that's how the rest of the relationship/life would be, I'd terminate the relationship...


----------



## Skye666

Jaling said:


> There are things going on in our lives. But as I my point may be obvious, sex is something really important to me. If it was not happening for a long period, and seemed that's how the rest of the relationship/life would be, I'd terminate the relationship...


 I think it's quite normal ...most women 6 months to a year in a relationship ...are not as up for it as they previously were.....there will be guys jumping on this saying "mines a nymph, mine loves it, I get it 3x a week".....anyone saying that on here I would take with pinch of salt...women are also very cunning and they will put out when they want something or are building up to wanting something usually material....prior to time of month there are those that get more rampant ( might last a week if your lucky) and those others who are completely turned off by it at that time of month, The other category are those who generally just don't care for sex that much and that's at any age contrary to what men think! It will always be fact that generally men want it and enjoy it far more than women...it's not likely to change.


----------



## Jaling

Skye666 said:


> I think it's quite normal ...most women 6 months to a year in a relationship ...are not as up for it as they previously were.....there will be guys jumping on this saying "mines a nymph, mine loves it, I get it 3x a week".....anyone saying that on here I would take with pinch of salt...women are also very cunning and they will put out when they want something or are building up to wanting something usually material....prior to time of month there are those that get more rampant ( might last a week if your lucky) and those others who are completely turned off by it at that time of month, The other category are those who generally just don't care for sex that much and that's at any age contrary to what men think! It will always be fact that generally men want it and enjoy it far more than women...it's not likely to change.


 So you're saying I need to change women every few months?


----------



## Matt6210

Jaling said:


> So you're saying I need to change women every few months?


 Or f**k blokes

no ****


----------



## Jaling

Matt6210 said:


> Or f**k blokes
> 
> no ****


 If only it was that simple lol


----------



## babyarm

Coming to end of my cut it's not been the best but I'm sort of happy with my condition. Currently sitting at 19st that's a stone and a half loss so happy with that 

@Sasnak @BLUE(UK)


----------



## Matt6210

babyarm said:


> Coming to end of my cut it's not been the best but I'm sort of happy with my condition. Currently sitting at 19st that's a stone and a half loss so happy with that
> 
> @Sasnak @BLUE(UK)
> 
> View attachment 172633


 Beast bro


----------



## babyarm

Matt6210 said:


> Beast bro


 Still wanted to drop another stone tho :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

babyarm said:


> Coming to end of my cut it's not been the best but I'm sort of happy with my condition. Currently sitting at 19st that's a stone and a half loss so happy with that
> 
> @Sasnak @BLUE(UK)
> 
> View attachment 172633


 You win, ok ideas for the next thread anyone? :lol:


----------



## anna1

babyarm said:


> Coming to end of my cut it's not been the best but I'm sort of happy with my condition. Currently sitting at 19st that's a stone and a half loss so happy with that
> 
> @Sasnak @BLUE(UK)
> 
> View attachment 172633


 Wow . Looking hot Tripod :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

I was only kidding when I said you got fat!

Well done sir, best physique on ukm.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

babyarm said:


> Coming to end of my cut it's not been the best but I'm sort of happy with my condition. Currently sitting at 19st that's a stone and a half loss so happy with that
> 
> @Sasnak @BLUE(UK)
> 
> View attachment 172633


 BEAST!!

Look great but that CrossFit (I can see the gym kit) is only going to get you so far.....  :lol:

On a serious note, you're looking brilliant.



Sasnak said:


> I was only kidding when I said you got fat!
> 
> Well done sir, best physique on ukm.


 @Chelsea is a big lad lifting large or at least he was. Not saying he's bigger or better than Babyarm(obviously that's hidden) but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## superpube

anna1 said:


> Wow . Looking hot Tripod :lol:


 Alan, no ****?


----------



## anna1

superpube said:


> Alan, no ****?


 No . Straight out raging ****  x


----------



## babyarm

anna1 said:


> Wow . Looking hot Tripod :lol:


 thank you :thumb


----------



## anna1

babyarm said:


> thank you :thumb


 No , thank you big guy


----------



## maxmuscle21




----------



## Cypionate

maxmuscle21 said:


> View attachment 172679


 Not even a good photoshop mate :lol: Should have used layers to stop the background warping :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017

maxmuscle21 said:


> View attachment 172679


 Fcuk me, so hench are those tri's, they is bending that goddam frame!! Or is it just the shape of the mirror?


----------



## Cypionate

PSevens2017 said:


> Fcuk me, so hench are those tri's, they is bending that goddam frame!! Or is it just the shape of the mirror?


 Not even a mirror, he's not holding a phone :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Jaling said:


> So you're saying I need to change women every few months?


 I'm just saying how it is


----------



## Skye666

babyarm said:


> Coming to end of my cut it's not been the best but I'm sort of happy with my condition. Currently sitting at 19st that's a stone and a half loss so happy with that
> 
> @Sasnak @BLUE(UK)
> 
> View attachment 172633


 Quite like this look


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@maxmuscle21 come explain yourself.

Also your shoes look massive compared to calves.

Size 12's and my small calves...


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> @maxmuscle21 come explain yourself.
> 
> Also your shoes look massive compared to calves.
> 
> Size 12's and my small calves...
> 
> View attachment 172693


 @ironmaneye


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> @ironmaneye


 Does he have a shoe or skinny calves fetish?


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does he have a shoe or skinny calves fetish?


 I think so but you might not be in danger with all that hair


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anna1 said:


> I think so but you might not be in danger with all that hair


 That's trimmed you cheeky.....!!! :rage:


----------



## 25434

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's trimmed you cheeky.....!!! :rage:


 That's trimmed? Bloopin' Nora............ 

that reminds me.....book wax appt..... :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Flubs said:


> That's trimmed? Bloopin' Nora............
> 
> that reminds me.....book wax appt..... :lol:


 I'll keep my upper body pics off here then. Haha


----------



## 25434

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll keep my upper body pics off here then. Haha


 Well now........ let's not be too hasty mister! :lol:


----------



## MM84

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'll keep my upper body pics off here then. Haha


 Going by that leg I'd say that's a pretty good idea!!


----------



## AestheticManlet

I'm the foot guy on here. I guess someone can take the calf department. :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm the foot guy on here. I guess someone can take the calf department. :thumbup1:


 Do you fancy my size 12's? 

Only joking(weirdo).

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you fancy my size 12's?
> 
> Only joking(weirdo).
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I wouldn't like a females 12s.

Probably go 7.5 max and thats pushing it.


----------



## sean m

AestheticManlet said:


> I wouldn't like a females 12s.
> 
> Probably go 7.5 max and thats pushing it.


 Is that so you can share trainers


----------



## AestheticManlet

sean m said:


> Is that so you can share trainers


 Nah I'm at 8 mate. But big feet on a woman is disgusting :lol: . My lass is a 4.5 - 5


----------



## Sasnak

AestheticManlet said:


> My lass is a 4.5 - 5


 You should aim a bit higher mate. A man with your physique should be looking at girls with looks/body of at least 7/10 :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sasnak said:


> You should aim a bit higher mate. A man with your physique should be looking at girls with looks/body of at least 7/10 :thumbup1:


 :lol:


----------



## babyarm

Skye666 said:


> Quite like this look


 Thank you  told you I'd give you good bear hugs :smoke:


----------



## Skye666

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm the foot guy on here. I guess someone can take the calf department. :thumbup1:


 I think there's a few foot guys on here


----------



## Skye666

babyarm said:


> Thank you  told you I'd give you good bear hugs :smoke:


 That you did .......and well....baby arm just threw me...howeverrrrrr. Can we start over :lol:


----------



## Jaling

anna1 said:


> No . Straight out raging ****  x


 Only gay if you want it to be.

also @anna1 every time your profile pic changes I hope that when i click on your profile to get a better look it's not pixelated ???


----------



## MM84

Jaling said:


> Only gay if you want it to be.
> 
> also @anna1 every time your profile pic changes I hope that when i click on your profile to get a better look it's not pixelated ???


 In Greece they still use the Nokia 3310.

greece is like 10 seconds from 3rd world status!!!


----------



## anna1

Jaling said:


> Only gay if you want it to be.
> 
> also @anna1 every time your profile pic changes I hope that when i click on your profile to get a better look it's not pixelated ???


 Sorry, I have to start taking better quality pics 

yeah , nothing gay about giving credit to someone who's worked hard and looks great x


----------



## Jaling

anna1 said:


> Sorry, I have to start taking better quality pics
> 
> yeah , nothing gay about giving credit to someone who's worked hard and looks great x


 Agreed on appreciation of a physique requiring work and dedication - male or female.


----------



## Jaling

MM84 said:


> In Greece they still use the Nokia 3310.
> 
> greece is like 10 seconds from 3rd world status!!!


 The battery on that lasts a good week unused. Who's really behind here?


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> In Greece they still use the Nokia 3310.
> 
> greece is like 10 seconds from 3rd world status!!!


 Tourist season here

will hang around the airport and try to knick a good phone next week


----------



## Sasnak

MM84 said:


> greece is like 10 seconds from 3rd world status!!!


 Really? When were you last in Greece? If you've been recently I'm sure you won't mind posting a picture to prove it.


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> Tourist season here
> 
> will hang around the airport and try to knick a good phone next week


 Or I could trade you one for a favour........


----------



## MM84

Sasnak said:


> When were you last in Greece? If you've been recently I'm sure you won't mind posting a picture to prove it.


 Lol prove I've been?

Yes sir no problem


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Or I could trade you one for a favour........


 For the last time , I won't send a video cooking mousaka naked

well ... maybe for an iphone XS


----------



## MM84

anna1 said:


> For the last time , I won't send a video cooking mousaka naked
> 
> well ... maybe for an iphone XS


 Deal


----------



## anna1

Jaling said:


> The battery on that lasts a good week unused. Who's really behind here?


 Yeap , those [email protected] were tough

once I threw one in the laundry and it came out smelling fresh and still working lol


----------



## anna1

MM84 said:


> Deal


 Getting ingredients on Monday and sending a grainy vid

better be unlocked x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

anna1 said:


> For the last time , I won't send a video cooking mousaka naked
> 
> well ... maybe for an iphone XS


 I'll pass... I don't like moussaka :huh:


----------



## Frandeman

The-Real-Deal said:


> I'll pass... I don't like moussaka :huh:


 Pork scratchings ?


----------



## Sasnak

swole troll said:


> low dose cruise


 How much are you using to get 20.7 thanks


----------



## swole troll

Sasnak said:


> How much are you using to get 20.7 thanks


 200mg (trough reading)


----------



## 89125




----------



## Matt6210




----------



## BLUE(UK)

MrBrightside said:


> View attachment 173139


 I gave a like but if you're a f'kin manlet I'm gonna remove it.


----------



## 89125

BLUE(UK) said:


> I gave a like but if you're a f'kin manlet I'm gonna remove it.


 I'm 5ft 8 and 3/4 inches


----------



## 89125

Matt6210 said:


> View attachment 173143


 Warlord!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MrBrightside said:


> I'm 5ft 8 and 3/4 inches


 Close...


----------



## BLUE(UK)

swole troll said:


> still natty as f**k
> 
> aside from my non functioning pituitary i could pass a natural test rn
> 
> all that will change sunday though, going to start banging in 15 weeks of TTM and some tbol to fill out at the end
> 
> ill spare the spam ITT til the latter weeks :thumb


 Are you gonna bang in 15 weeks worth in one jab to make up for lost time? Lol.

Wearing a hat in this weather. :rage:


----------



## Henda83

Enjoying the sun at work


----------



## swole troll

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you gonna bang in 15 weeks worth in one jab to make up for lost time? Lol.
> 
> Wearing a hat in this weather. :rage:


 lol yea i was thinking 15 weeks worth once per week for 15 weeks

the gym has gone the other way and cranked the AC off the charts, this is no exaggeration you can see your breath in that free weights room even today

jumper stays on til i have a layer of sweat and a pump then down to the stringer

the hat stays on til i have a layer of hair to cover my thinning


----------



## BLUE(UK)

swole troll said:


> lol yea i was thinking 15 weeks worth once per week for 15 weeks
> 
> the gym has gone the other way and cranked the AC off the charts, this is no exaggeration you can see your breath in that free weights room even today
> 
> jumper stays on til i have a layer of sweat and a pump then down to the stringer
> 
> the hat stays on til i have a layer of hair to cover my thinning


 Could do with that AC. I've been baking all day.


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Enjoying the sun at work
> 
> View attachment 173157


 Bet that creepy 70 year old is behind those windows lurking in the shadows


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> Enjoying the sun at work
> 
> View attachment 173157


 I thought you had dark hair?



anna1 said:


> Bet that creepy 70 year old is behind those windows lurking in the shadows


 Bet @Henda83 has photoshopped him out of the pic.


----------



## anna1

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought you had dark hair?
> 
> Bet @Henda83 has photoshopped him out of the pic.


 Maybe he's the one taking the picture :whistling:


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Bet that creepy 70 year old is behind those windows lurking in the shadows


 Haha you guessed right that's why I was headed towards the door when the photo was taken


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought you had dark hair?
> 
> Bet @Henda83 has photoshopped him out of the pic.


 It was, hairs almost completely grey now, probably looks worse there as hair was full of dust as we were cutting in.

haha I have no such skills, he was waiting patiently out of sight as Anna implied


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> It was, hairs almost completely grey now, probably looks worse there as hair was full of dust as we were cutting in.
> 
> haha I have no such skills, he was waiting patiently out of sight as Anna implied


 I thought it was blonde and not sand. Haha.

Didnt realise you do block paving, that work would rip my back to shreds.


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought it was blonde and not sand. Haha.
> 
> Didnt realise you do block paving, that work would rip my back to shreds.


 It is hard on the back like mate my dad ended up with spodolysis (haven't a clue how to spell it) in his spine off doing it so long, For all we do most aspects of building work most of our work is block paving and patios just due to being known for it so long.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> It is hard on the back like mate my dad ended up with spodolysis (haven't a clue how to spell it) in his spine off doing it so long, For all we do most aspects of building work most of our work is block paving and patios just due to being known for it so long.


 I keep meaning to do mine(200m2 if I get the original drive re-tarmacced) but I just know my back will be shot to pieces for weeks if not months. I'd also be doing it on my own.


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> I keep meaning to do mine(200m2 if I get the original drive re-tarmacced) but I just know my back will be shot to pieces for weeks if not months. I'd also be doing it on my own.


 That's a massive area to attempt alone mate, can you not get a local dole bum to graft for cheap at least for humping the blocks to you? I'd hire a digger in for a job that size for digging out and stoning up (200m2 drive is 60 ton of sub base at 6" deep)


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> That's a massive area to attempt alone mate, can you not get a local dole bum to graft for cheap at least for humping the blocks to you? I'd hire a digger in for a job that size for digging out and stoning up (200m2 drive is 60 ton of sub base at 6" deep)


 I know. I'd definitely hire a digger or get someone to dig it and get rid of the crap then get the sub base direct.

Just waiting to see if I get laid off which means I'll have time on my hands.

Dole bum? I'd end up giving them a good hiding if they were too f'kin lazy. :angry:


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> I know. I'd definitely hire a digger or get someone to dig it and get rid of the crap then get the sub base direct.
> 
> Just waiting to see if I get laid off which means I'll have time on my hands.
> 
> Dole bum? I'd end up giving them a good hiding if they were too f'kin lazy. :angry:


 Haha some of them can graft but just won't do it legit and are useful as very cheap labour, the local gypos are still paying fiddlers £25 a shift and people actually go for it haha, I'd never employ one full time but they are ideal for the shitty non skilled jobs you'd rather not do


----------



## Endomorph84

MrBrightside said:


> I'm 5ft 8 and *3/4 inches*


 Small people always have to get the 1/3 or 3/4 in.

Never seen a tall guy say im 6ft 4/5 :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker

Endomorph84 said:


> Small people always have to get the 1/3 or 3/4 in.
> 
> Never seen a tall guy say im 6ft 4/5 :lol:


 It's like when children say they are 7 and 3/4 years old.


----------



## 18557

swole troll said:


> 108kg (i gained a few lb going on despite being in a deficit)
> 10 days on 500mg test, 250mg mast both enth
> 
> this was last week, ive got 12 weeks cut left, just upped the mast to 375mg and going to slam the tren in in a fortnight and bang in some fast acting TTM and anavar 5 weeks after that
> 
> like i said being 144kg was a choice, an experiment and a much harder challenge than this cut is
> 
> ill check back in here with pics in a couple months time


 Looking good mate

ill post a pic when this new camera arrives, can't fit me on the iPhone camera :whistling: should be here in about 6 months :lol:


----------



## imsoldbro

After a big refeed day. Currently cutting so my day to day look is a bit flatter than this, just so I don't misrepresent anything


----------



## Endomorph84

imsoldbro said:


> After a big refeed day. Currently cutting so my day to day look is a bit flatter than this, just so I don't misrepresent anything


 Nice, man. Start a log!


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

alrite ladies and gents

I'm quite new to the forum buts here is a recent pic anyways

compliments and criticisms welcome

Spinksy


----------



## EpicSquats

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> alrite ladies and gents
> 
> I'm quite new to the forum buts here is a recent pic anyways
> 
> compliments and criticisms welcome
> 
> Spinksy
> 
> View attachment 173661


 I hate to have to be the one to tell you this, but your tattoo's written backwards. ?


----------



## Endomorph84

EpicSquats said:


> I hate to have to be the one to tell you this, but your tattoo's written backwards. ?


 Nice dressing gown @Hardcore Spinksy has! Wonder if he has matching slippers too?!


----------



## Skye666

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> alrite ladies and gents
> 
> I'm quite new to the forum buts here is a recent pic anyways
> 
> compliments and criticisms welcome
> 
> Spinksy
> 
> View attachment 173661


 Welcome ...take no notice of the ones that mock you or bully you the majority in here are fat and can't get a woman, it leaves them very moody ....

how do you work your core?


----------



## Deltz123

Close to cutting now, since it's much needed. Hovering between 97-98kg


----------



## imsoldbro

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice, man. Start a log!


 Done!


----------



## superpube

Inb4 more food and gear required

Inb4 grindr pic


----------



## BLUE(UK)

superpube said:


> Inb4 grindr pic


 100% Grindr material.


----------



## 25434

superpube said:


> Inb4 more food and gear required
> 
> Inb4 grindr pic
> 
> View attachment 173825


 Hey there spube. You look good but your arms look looooooooong....prolly camera angle.


----------



## 25434

BLUE(UK) said:


> 100% Grindr material.


 I just googled this as I wasn't sure exactly what it was although guessed it was a chat site. Hummmmm........ahem :blush: , hurrrhurrr....


----------



## Sasnak

Good base to work from @superpube


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Flubs said:


> I just googled this as I wasn't sure exactly what it was although guessed it was a chat site. Hummmmm........ahem :blush: , hurrrhurrr....


 I only know what it is because I watched a series about UK killers and one featured Steven Port who was known as the Grindr killer or something like that. Handsome bloke he was.

NOT!!


----------



## 18557

Am I the only one that wants to see how super his pubes are.

Nohomo


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Sasnak said:


> Good base to work from @superpube


 That ain't his base, that's his peak. :rage:


----------



## Sasnak

BLUE(UK) said:


> That ain't his base, that's his peak. :rage:


 I'm a naturally skinny cvnt too. It's a union thing


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Sasnak said:


> I'm a naturally skinny cvnt too. It's a union thing


 Me too.

No ****.


----------



## superpube

Flubs said:


> Hey there spube. You look good but your arms look looooooooong....prolly camera angle.


 Maybe my arms are normal but my torso is short

I think I'll develop a complex over this now


----------



## superpube

Sasnak said:


> Join a gym you skinny c**t @superpube


 :crying:



rbduk said:


> Am I the only one that wants to see how super his pubes are.
> 
> Nohomo


 Check between your dads teeth

Occasional ****



BLUE(UK) said:


> That ain't his base, that's his peak. :rage:


 Truth


----------



## 18557

superpube said:


> :crying:
> 
> Check between your dads teeth
> 
> Occasional ****
> 
> Truth


 Just your birds there, c**t always beats me to it


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice dressing gown @Hardcore Spinksy has! Wonder if he has matching slippers too?!


 I certainly do pal, nowt wrong with a leopard print gown n slippers ?


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

Skye666 said:


> Welcome ...take no notice of the ones that mock you or bully you the majority in here are fat and can't get a woman, it leaves them very moody ....
> 
> how do you work your core?


 I mix it up with ab work using different exercises so not to get used to the same stuff.

ab roller is really good, I also do spider man push ups, hanging leg raises, lying leg raises, incline sit ups.

loads of different stuff! I just do a few quick sets at the end of each workout to keep the mid section trim.

hope this helps ?

Spinksy


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> I just do a few quick sets at the end of each workout to keep the mid section trim.


 Yeah cos you'll blast away a bad diet with ab work. :thumb


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah cos you'll blast away a bad diet with ab work. :thumb


 I didn't mention diet because it goes without saying, diet should already be on point


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> I didn't mention diet because it goes without saying, diet should already be on point


 You'd be surprised what some people believe.


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

Skye666 said:


> Welcome ...take no notice of the ones that mock you or bully you the majority in here are fat and can't get a woman, it leaves them very moody


 thanks skye666

doesn't bother me one bit, id be moody aswell if I couldn't get a women. Luckily for me iv never had a problem in that department haha the problem is having too many


----------



## 72670

Hardcore Spinksy said:


> alrite ladies and gents
> 
> I'm quite new to the forum buts here is a recent pic anyways
> 
> compliments and criticisms welcome
> 
> Spinksy
> 
> View attachment 173661


 What is your size and height? How long have you been training?


----------



## 72670

superpube said:


> Inb4 more food and gear required
> 
> Inb4 grindr pic
> 
> View attachment 173825


 What is your weight and height? How long have you been training? Good base, looking to get to similar


----------



## Hardcore Spinksy

B3NCH1 said:


> What is your size and height? How long have you been training?


 hello mate,

I'm 6ft1" and weight 96kg

I have been training 9 years mate, done really well but then in 2015 I got very unwell with mental health issues then that escalated in a substance abuse problem. So from 2015 until early 2018 I have been really unwell, couldn't stand up much never mind train!

I now work a recovery program and have been clean and sober since 2018. I'm back into the gym (which was my life) got everything on point and things are going amazing. I'm back in good shape and feeling the best I have felt in years.

SPINKSY


----------



## superpube

B3NCH1 said:


> What is your weight and height? How long have you been training? Good base, looking to get to similar


 71kg

173cm

5 or 6 years? Maybe more even

Thanks dude


----------



## swole troll

I probably should have just started a log with how much I'm spamming this thread

Or.... some of you other posters could contribute too... :whistling:


----------



## 18557

swole troll said:


> Starting to get that phallic condition
> 
> Flat af
> 
> Look after your pecs kids
> 
> I can never fix that..


 I know nothing about cutting. What is giving you that flat look and how long do you intend to stay like it?


----------



## 18557

swole troll said:


> I probably should have just started a log with how much I'm spamming this thread
> 
> Or.... some of you other posters could contribute too... :whistling:


 You should ...


----------



## swole troll

rbduk said:


> I know nothing about cutting. What is giving you that flat look and how long do you intend to stay like it?


 Being in a caloric deficit and fairly lean

And lowish dose gear consisting of masteron as the secondary compound (500/375, test/mast)

Edit : and probably about 10 more weeks

Tren goes in Sunday which will fill me out some

I'm 107.5kg right now

I've got 100kg in my head


----------



## Henda83

Leg length of a 5 foot tall bloke apparent here, pic without towel available upon request once penis transplants are available and affordable


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> Leg length of a 5 foot tall bloke apparent here, pic without towel available upon request once penis transplants are available and affordable
> 
> View attachment 173943


 Had you fitted the mirror slightly lower, you wouldn't have needed the towel as the clock would be adequate.  :lol:

Only joking, looking good and nice tan.

No **** obviously. :lol:


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> Had you fitted the mirror slightly lower, you wouldn't have needed the towel as the clock would be adequate.  :lol:
> 
> Only joking, looking good and nice tan.
> 
> No **** obviously. :lol:


 Thanks mate

Haha honest mate you wouldn't be far wrong about the clock


----------



## anna1

Henda83 said:


> Leg length of a 5 foot tall bloke apparent here, pic without towel available upon request once penis transplants are available and affordable
> 
> View attachment 173943


 Ohhh cheeky pic haha

looking great and legs have grown?

Where does all that fried food go for God's sake


----------



## Henda83

anna1 said:


> Ohhh cheeky pic haha
> 
> looking great and legs have grown?
> 
> Where does all that fried food go for God's sake


 Haha I think they actually have a bit, I've been able to squat without my knee playing up again for the past few months now thanks to a rehab program Blue gave me (using higher reps and progressing very slowly) still squatting really light only 80kg x 15 at minute but has helped them fill back out a little bit.

My guess is as good as yours on the fried food perhaps the 10+ bags of crisps a day help soak up the grease


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> Haha I think they actually have a bit, I've been able to squat without my knee playing up again for the past few months now thanks to a rehab program Blue gave me (using higher reps and progressing very slowly) still squatting really light only 80kg x 15 at minute but has helped them fill back out a little bit.
> 
> My guess is as good as yours on the fried food perhaps the 10+ bags of crisps a day help soak up the grease


 Pleased the knees are feeling ok.

Something else I've found, I think the air con in the van gives me knee pain as I wear shorts for work as I'm always hot. Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> Pleased the knees are feeling ok.
> 
> Something else I've found, I think the air con in the van gives me knee pain as I wear shorts for work as I'm always hot. Just something to bear in mind.


 Thanks mate honest your program has been a godsend as I thought I was done squatting for good. I'm too tight to use the aircon the tipper is heavy on the juice as it is don't think I've ever had it on mate


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Henda83 said:


> Thanks mate honest your program has been a godsend as I thought I was done squatting for good. I'm too tight to use the aircon the tipper is heavy on the juice as it is don't think I've ever had it on mate


 Haha, I run mine all the time, I've started wearing trousers when I can bear it so my knees don't hurt.

I'm pleased that it has helped, I think all too often(and this advice is for everyone including myself) we forget how weak an injury has left that particular muscle/tendon and be impatient because everything else feels ok or that we can do it so it should be ok when in reality we just end up back at square one. I'm over a year with my knee and still be a bit careful although not as careful as before, just not being reckless.

Yesterday a lad in the gym had chest and shoulder pain, told me he'd rested 2 weeks and was back doing partial bench with 80kg. I told him he was mad and to just go through the movement with the bar this week and slowly increase each week. He couldn't do that as felt he'd be losing gains and lowered it to 60kg so I kinda left him to it.


----------



## Henda83

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I run mine all the time, I've started wearing trousers when I can bear it so my knees don't hurt.
> 
> I'm pleased that it has helped, I think all too often(and this advice is for everyone including myself) we forget how weak an injury has left that particular muscle/tendon and be impatient because everything else feels ok or that we can do it so it should be ok when in reality we just end up back at square one. I'm over a year with my knee and still be a bit careful although not as careful as before, just not being reckless.
> 
> Yesterday a lad in the gym had chest and shoulder pain, told me he'd rested 2 weeks and was back doing partial bench with 80kg. I told him he was mad and to just go through the movement with the bar this week and slowly increase each week. He couldn't do that as felt he'd be losing gains and lowered it to 60kg so I kinda left him to it.


 That describes what I did over and over mate, would wait till the pain subsided after a few weeks, then try and squat again pyramid up in 20kg jumps then at about 80kg On the way down on the first rep it would stabbing pain and back to square one then repeat. The advice you gave starting with the bar with sets of 15 and slow progress over the weeks really was the key to getting back to it, honestly I couldn't be happier with how it's went and I'm truly thankful you took the time to share knowledge with me and help


----------



## wavefunction

swole troll said:


> Starting to get that phallic condition
> 
> Flat af
> 
> Look after your pecs kids
> 
> I can never fix that..


 What happened to your left pec please?


----------



## swole troll

wavefunction said:


> What happened to your left pec please?


 i ruptured it off the bone and had it surgically reattached


----------



## Matt6210

swole troll said:


> i ruptured it off the bone and had it surgically reattached


 You don't f**k about when it comes to injuries do you bro :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

swole troll said:


> Or.... some of you other posters could contribute too... :whistling:


 Okay. Me today. I weighed 230lbs this morning (6'3") so by my reckoning I've got 8lbs to gain to hit my 17 stone target. I thought about cropping this pic because it makes my legs look worse than the top half when they aren't in bad nick at the moment. I'll get a pic done and update my log.

#lankystreakofpiss


----------



## wavefunction

swole troll said:


> i ruptured it off the bone and had it surgically reattached


 Wow :/ Ruptured while exercising?


----------



## swole troll

wavefunction said:


> Wow :/ Ruptured while exercising?


 Yes

50% of all pec major ruptures occur during the bench press


----------



## 18557

Sasnak said:


> Okay. Me today. I weighed 230lbs this morning (6'3") so by my reckoning I've got 8lbs to gain to hit my 17 stone target. I thought about cropping this pic because it makes my legs look worse than the top half when they aren't in bad nick at the moment. I'll get a pic done and update my log.
> 
> #lankystreakofpiss
> 
> View attachment 173947


 Looking at you I think 17 stone might be where I need to be. I'm only 6ft mind. My goal was to get to 15" but not sure I'll be happy at that now.


----------



## 18557

17 stone seems completely in achievable for me right now but I can do my best lol


----------



## Sasnak

rbduk said:


> 17 stone seems completely in achievable for me right now but I can do my best lol


 It's getting the balance right and not getting too fat that's the difficult part, along with nailing ai dosage to avoid too much water if using gear.


----------



## 18557

Sasnak said:


> It's getting the balance right and not getting too fat that's the difficult part, along with nailing ai dosage to avoid too much water if using gear.


 Yeah I get youcthere mate. To be honest I am just fu**ing whatever food I can down and worrying about physique later. Might not be the best approach but mass is mass right now


----------



## wavefunction

swole troll said:


> Yes
> 
> 50% of all pec major ruptures occur during the bench press


 Too much weight or wrong technique?


----------



## 18557

Sasnak said:


> It's getting the balance right and not getting too fat that's the difficult part, along with nailing ai dosage to avoid too much water if using gear.


 Gear was always planned to be blasts of test only but am reading up loads on Deca/eq as may bung one of those on a future blast


----------



## swole troll

wavefunction said:


> Too much weight or wrong technique?


 What's too much weight?


----------



## 19072

Have taken a step back from powerlifting and trying to put some mass on...









https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/B08e5MUg9lb/?igshid=19ym8ixsoykb0


----------



## PsychedUp

Feeling fat, but strong


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> Starting to get that phallic condition
> 
> Flat af
> 
> Look after your pecs kids
> 
> I can never fix that..


 Whats your weight like here?

I only ask as we are about the same height from recollection


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> 107.5kg (been stuck at this for 3 weeks now)
> 
> 6'1.5


 Tried all the tricks?

Haven't been as lean as you in about 2 years :lol:

Yeah roughly the same height.


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> Tried all the tricks?
> 
> Haven't been as lean as you in about 2 years :lol:
> 
> Yeah roughly the same height.


 I havnt been as lean as me in 3 years so you're doing better than I am


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> I havnt been as lean as me in 3 years so you're doing better than I am


 not sure about that mate - pre workout snack today was McDonald's mcchicken medium meal with water...

Usually eating healthy but this week will be a bad one


----------



## Ares

Cracking transformation from how I last saw you, can't remember if that *mega* cycle was last year or this? Hope you're feeling healthier anyway, you look it!


----------



## simonboyle

swole troll said:


> right i deleted the last one because the cut officially ended yesterday and im cluttering this thread like mad already
> 
> so here's the final one from me at the leanest ill get in 2019
> 
> 107kg was end cut weight
> 
> took this dry fasted (morning), no pump, legs are smoothed over from tons of cardio over the past forever amount of months dropping from 144kg down to 107kg
> 
> ill report back in here in another 6 months or so lol
> 
> get posting pics lads n ladies!


 What height are you buddy?


----------



## swole troll

Ares said:


> Cracking transformation from how I last saw you, can't remember if that *mega* cycle was last year or this? Hope you're feeling healthier anyway, you look it!


 cheers bro

yea that experiment was messy, never again lol

got a lot stronger faster but terrible for health. appearance and mental well being

i never want to be more than around 8kg from abs moving forward (because that's just an 8 week mini cut for me)

EDIT - that bulk ended a year ago to the month

ive been cutting ever since bar a 6 weeks mini bulk (prepping for a meet) a week like holiday eating at maintenance and a diet break so all in all ive been cutting around 10 months in total


----------



## PsychedUp

swole troll said:


> cheers bro
> 
> yea that experiment was messy, never again lol
> 
> got a lot stronger faster but terrible for health. appearance and mental well being
> 
> i never want to be more than around 8kg from abs moving forward (because that's just an 8 week mini cut for me)
> 
> EDIT - that bulk ended a year ago to the month
> 
> ive been cutting ever since bar a 6 weeks mini bulk (prepping for a meet) a week like holiday eating at maintenance and a diet break so all in all ive been cutting around 10 months in total


 144kg? That must have been rough. I'm 120kg now, heaviest I've ever been and I feel like absolute s**t. Strong in the gym, but feel very lethargic and just every day tasks seem difficult - tying shoelaces is a struggle.


----------



## simonboyle

swole troll said:


> 6'1.5


 5'10" then hahaha.

Yeah your marginally shorter than me. But outweigh me by a lot.

Hard to judge weight by sight alone.


----------



## swole troll

PsychedUp said:


> 144kg? That must have been rough. I'm 120kg now, heaviest I've ever been and I feel like absolute s**t. Strong in the gym, but feel very lethargic and just every day tasks seem difficult - tying shoelaces is a struggle.


 Awful mate

It was a running meme on here at the time

People assuming I'd 'let myself go'

It was an experiment to see how strong I could get and how much muscle I could build if I made the environment as conducive to anabolism as possible with no regard to image (gain a lb per week for as long as I possibly could)

Anyway I should have known that once you have to resort to eating total s**t all day to hit your calories, your insulin sensitivity goes to s**t along with your sleep and overall systemic stress goes up you hit a point of massive dimished returns

Still I like to learn things first hand


----------



## Bensif

From about 4 weeks ago, little flat. Now looking to push weight back up until December time


----------



## 18557

Bensif said:


> From about 4 weeks ago, little flat. Now looking to push weight back up until December time
> 
> View attachment 174401
> 
> 
> View attachment 174403
> 
> 
> View attachment 174405


 Looking good mate. What's your weight there?

And how tall are you?


----------



## Bensif

rbduk said:


> Looking good mate. What's your weight there?
> 
> And how tall are you?


 Cheers bud, 5ft7 on a good day.

Im curious, how much do you think I weigh?


----------



## 18557

Bensif said:


> Cheers bud, 5ft7 on a good day.
> 
> Im curious, how much do you think I weigh?


 I think my views on weight, etc. Are still warped to be honest... I'd say around 15/16 stone

i ask as I am still trying to work out my goal weight


----------



## monkeybiker

rbduk said:


> I think my views on weight, etc. Are still warped to be honest... I'd say around 15/16 stone
> 
> i ask as I am still trying to work out my goal weight


 I would suspect lighter, about 14 stone maybe


----------



## Bensif

rbduk said:


> I think my views on weight, etc. Are still warped to be honest... I'd say around 15/16 stone
> 
> i ask as I am still trying to work out my goal weight


 166.2lbs

I stopped chasing scale weight some time ago as I realised my scale weight is different from the next guys. Some guys will weigh 220lbs yet appear smaller than me. Then Shawn Clarida doesn't weigh much more than me and totally dwarfs me! (Although he is like 5ft tall).


----------



## BLUE(UK)

rbduk said:


> I'd say around 15/16 stone


 :lol: :lol:



monkeybiker said:


> I would suspect lighter, about 14 stone maybe


 I'm surprised you guessed so high.



Bensif said:


> 166.2lbs


 I was going to guess around 12st as I was scrolling through the replies although you do 'look' heavier.

What are your plans for future goals?

I think(not that it matters) proportions wise for your height, you're about where looks great although a tad more on legs(IMO) would be better?


----------



## Bensif

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm surprised you guessed so high.
> 
> I was going to guess around 12st as I was scrolling through the replies although you do 'look' heavier.
> 
> What are your plans for future goals?
> 
> I think(not that it matters) proportions wise for your height, you're about where looks great although a tad more on legs(IMO) would be better?


 Not sure at the moment, might get back on stage but I'm an all or nothing sort of person. I currently have a lot on business wise that needs my full attention and I'm not sure I could bring my best with that at the forefront of my mind.

I would agree, legs and back are my weakest points. Need more quad sweep and more glute / ham. Back needs more width and density. Density is coming but not sure much the width currently.

Both body parts are mind muscle issues I think, especially quads.

As soon as I turn around on stage it's game over for me against the top national guys in my class, so that's where I need to focus.


----------



## monkeybiker

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm surprised you guessed so high.


 I was thinking possibly 13 to 14 stone, I'll admit didn't think as low as 12 stone.


----------



## 18557

Bensif said:


> 166.2lbs
> 
> I stopped chasing scale weight some time ago as I realised my scale weight is different from the next guys. Some guys will weigh 220lbs yet appear smaller than me. Then Shawn Clarida doesn't weigh much more than me and totally dwarfs me! (Although he is like 5ft tall).


 Yeah I'm still adjusting my mind. I doubt my bf will ever be that low, so for your frame at my height will likely be 15 stone :lol:


----------



## 89125

swole troll said:


> right i deleted the last one because the cut officially ended yesterday and im cluttering this thread like mad already
> 
> so here's the final one from me at the leanest ill get in 2019
> 
> 107kg was end cut weight
> 
> took this dry fasted (morning), no pump, legs are smoothed over from tons of cardio over the past forever amount of months dropping from 144kg down to 107kg
> 
> ill report back in here in another 6 months or so lol
> 
> get posting pics lads n ladies!


 Yes mate!


----------



## Hoddsy

End of a test / deca cycle. 96kg


----------



## Irish Beast

Some great pysiques on here. Credit to everyone who posted, especially people who are not happy with their look as that can be hard. I wouldnt post a pic now as I havent trained in ages through health problems and it would just get on my nerves! Hopefully I can start training again so look out for the white Ronnie Coleman


----------



## wavefunction

Hey guys, would you say I'm at 13% body fat? I'm not, am I?

Wondering if this FitQuest machine is somewhat accurate, quite sceptical...


----------



## G-man99

wavefunction said:


> Hey guys, would you say I'm at 13% body fat? I'm not, am I?
> 
> Wondering if this FitQuest machine is somewhat accurate, quite sceptical...
> 
> View attachment 174963
> 
> 
> View attachment 174965


 Very doubtful mate. Closer to 18%


----------



## wavefunction

G-man99 said:


> Very doubtful mate. Closer to 18%


 I knew it! Some other machine in the gym measured my body fat as 7% the other day. They're all s**t, aren't they?


----------



## AestheticManlet

wavefunction said:


> I knew it! Some other machine in the gym measured my body fat as 7% the other day. They're all s**t, aren't they?


 Yes. A machine like that cant calculate your bf if you think about it logically.

Your best off going off the mirror/scales. Take pics once a week and compare , you will see the fine differences as you progress and can tweak diet to suit.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Bensif said:


> 166.2lbs
> 
> I stopped chasing scale weight some time ago as I realised my scale weight is different from the next guys. Some guys will weigh 220lbs yet appear smaller than me. Then Shawn Clarida doesn't weigh much more than me and totally dwarfs me! (Although he is like 5ft tall).


 The power of aesthetics at our height. :lol:

Some people think I'm a good stone or so heavier than what I am. In my Avi pic I was sitting around 176 pounds.

I've had a little lay off and not counting cals and macros like I used to though sitting around 203 pounds last week.


----------



## G-man99

wavefunction said:


> I knew it! Some other machine in the gym measured my body fat as 7% the other day. They're all s**t, aren't they?


 I got measured with calipers a few weeks back by the PT team. I came out at 6.9% 

I'm around 12% +

So yes, they are crap


----------



## Mickstar

Bensif said:


> From about 4 weeks ago, little flat. Now looking to push weight back up until December time
> 
> View attachment 174401
> 
> 
> View attachment 174403
> 
> 
> View attachment 174405


 Hi mate you said your 5ft 7 , just wondering what your measurements are in your current condition. I'm the same height myself but not got the condition you have. Looking good .


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

@MM84 i think you called me greek skinny **** if i am not wrong and u check my foto's etc etc post your self or no balls.... i dare you


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mihawk_swkraths said:


> @MM84 i think you called me greek skinny **** if i am not wrong and u check my foto's etc etc post your self or no balls.... i dare you


 Pics or no Greek skinny ***.


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

BLUE(UK) said:


> Pics or no Greek skinny ***.


 let this MACHO guy post his self first and then i will post my whole update he already checked my journal xD i dont even see any pic of his body develop


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mihawk_swkraths said:


> let this MACHO guy post his self first and then i will post my whole update he already checked my journal xD i dont even see any pic of his body develop


 I'm gonna go look at your journal.

No ****.


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm gonna go look at your journal.
> 
> No ****.


 i deleted before 4 days how ever @MM84 i dare this macho guy to compare our body develop cause so much guys speaking here like they're PROZ and totally being afraid even to inject roids xD a moderator warned me that personal attacks are illegal i dont attack to no one at the moment i just dare him if he is bigger than his mouth


----------



## Bensif

Mickstar said:


> Hi mate you said your 5ft 7 , just wondering what your measurements are in your current condition. I'm the same height myself but not got the condition you have. Looking good .


 Do you mean body parts? I don't really measure but my waist is 27, arms 18. No idea on the rest.

I know my inner leg is 28 but don't suppose you care how long it is lol.

Thanks bud, appreciate it.


----------



## Mickstar

Bensif said:


> Do you mean body parts? I don't really measure but my waist is 27, arms 18. No idea on the rest.
> 
> I know my inner leg is 28 but don't suppose you care how long it is lol.
> 
> Thanks bud, appreciate it.


 Yeah mate, thats brilliant thanks. Your arms are big for your weight and your waist is small good proportions. I've been guilty of chasing the scale weight and your a good example of not doing this.


----------



## Crackerman

I'll join the party.... 87.2kg and 5'9

Let the bulk commence.


----------



## Devil




----------



## Jordan08

Bensif said:


> From about 4 weeks ago, little flat. Now looking to push weight back up until December time
> 
> View attachment 174401
> 
> 
> View attachment 174403
> 
> 
> View attachment 174405


 That's impressive. Very complete and balanced at your size. How much you weight here bud?


----------



## Bensif

Jordan08 said:


> That's impressive. Very complete and balanced at your size. How much you weight here bud?


 Thanks bud. 166.2lbs there.


----------



## Jordan08

Bensif said:


> Thanks bud. 166.2lbs there.


 What are your bread and butter movements for hamstrings?. And how do you plan them in your workout?


----------



## Bensif

Jordan08 said:


> What are your bread and butter movements for hamstrings?. And how do you plan them in your workout?


 I don't do a tonne of volume of for hamstrings but I do train them twice per week; hamstrings / glutes and then quads day for 1 movement.

Hamstrings session is;

seated hamstring curls (SST sets)

Adductors (fatigue before hip hinge)

SLDL

Standing Ham curl

Quads session I start with lying hamstring curl.

Most my hamstring work is heavy in the 6-8 rep range with emphasis on the negative but I do throw in 20 rep sets for curls to get as much blood in as possible.


----------



## Jordan08

Bensif said:


> I don't do a tonne of volume of for hamstrings but I do train them twice per week; hamstrings / glutes and then quads day for 1 movement.
> 
> Hamstrings session is;
> 
> seated hamstring curls (SST sets)
> 
> Adductors (fatigue before hip hinge)
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Standing Ham curl
> 
> Quads session I start with lying hamstring curl.
> 
> Most my hamstring work is heavy in the 6-8 rep range with emphasis on the negative but I do throw in 20 rep sets for curls to get as much blood in as possible.


 Very similar to what i do. Just instead of SLDL, I prefer doing RDL's. Though, there is a night and day difference btw our hams development..haha

Thanks a ton


----------



## Redbeard85

I'll throw one in. 3 months back training.

Don't look up at Jordans or this won't be impressive! :lol: :whistling:


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

00000000


----------



## TALBOTL

mihawk_swkraths said:


> @rbduk i have to increase my calories this food will make me sick xD


 Good work for a natural mate, keep it up.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Ill chuck one in, back to it after a small lay off took this morning.

View attachment 175105


----------



## Jordan08




----------



## mihawk_swkraths

TALBOTL said:


> Good work for a natural mate, keep it up.


 iam not natural LOL i was an addicted drug junkie for 7 years in a raw sniffing heroine cocaine cracks taking pills extacy i start the gym before 1 year and a half at 58KG
now iam 74kg and im 3fully months of testosterone cypionate and this month i start injected boldenone btw thank broh!


----------



## TALBOTL

mihawk_swkraths said:


> iam not natural LOL i was an addicted drug junkie for 7 years in a raw sniffing heroine cocaine cracks taking pills extacy i start the gym before 1 year and a half at 58KG
> now iam 74kg and im 2fully months of testosterone cypionate and this month i start injected boldenone btw thank broh!


 Great work in that case mate, hats off to you and keep it up :thumb


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

TALBOTL said:


> Great work in that case mate, hats off to you and keep it up :thumb


 im trying to stay away from drugs keep training my ass until i die also i spoken with a very gentle guy here and told me some info's mostly on my daily calories so im gonna keep share my develop!!! have a nice day brotha!


----------



## Devil

mihawk_swkraths said:


> iam not natural LOL i was an addicted drug junkie for 7 years in a raw sniffing heroine cocaine cracks taking pills extacy i start the gym before 1 year and a half at 58KG
> now iam 74kg and im 2fully months of testosterone cypionate and this month i start injected boldenone btw thank broh!


 Keep going mate, right direction for sure :thumb


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

Devil said:


> Keep going mate, right direction for sure :thumb


 i am trying bro to do the best FIRST FOR MY SELF and then for the other's i am not an experts on steroids but trying to learn as much as i can stay away from drugs daily workout 
trying to reach 4000 calories per day (until now iam at 2000-2200 calories) when i was taking the drugs i was OK even with a small plate with potatoes i was FUEL from drugs every day so thats a serious problem with my stomach xD! HOW EVER


----------



## Cronus

Me from about 6 month serious training.............I mean 6 years 

Also just 3 weeks after I seriously tore my lat......2 steps back 1 forward again










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

Cronus said:


> Me from about 6 month serious training.............I mean 6 years
> 
> Also just 3 weeks after I seriously tore my lat......2 steps back 1 forward again
> 
> View attachment 175567
> 
> 
> View attachment 175569
> 
> 
> View attachment 175571


 6 years training?


----------



## Cronus

mihawk_swkraths said:


> 6 years training?


 I can tell if you means that good progress or bad. I had surgery in between twice which took me out for a total for 14-16 months


----------



## mihawk_swkraths

Cronus said:


> I can tell if you means that good progress or bad. I had surgery in between twice which took me out for a total for 14-16 months


 i didnt said nothing about your physique condition i respect other people try for a better body and healthy life i just asked the period of training too much
by the way if you dont take roids it's a very good progress about surgery LOL my right arm is like cyborg's arm dont use it as an excuse it's totally a victory for you to surpass them


----------



## Abc987

swole troll said:


> .


 Looking good mate, could do with some colour though lol. Get some mt2 inside ya


----------



## swole troll

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate, could do with some colour though lol. Get some mt2 inside ya


 Ah I cba with it mate, I actually have decent genetics for tanning so could just do a few beds without the MOLEanotan 2 and still darken up significantly

But we're going into winter and I've been off gear for 3 weeks aka it's hoody in the gym tertial


----------



## BLUE(UK)

swole troll said:


> .


 My chest 'sweep' is like yours, I can't achieve that outter line that most people have. In fact I can't even feel the outside area when training nor after with DOMS. The inner-mid way does and going wide just hurts shoulders.


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> .


 What's weight here?

Looking great mate.

Always been jealous of your bicep development. Major weakpoint for me


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> What's weight here?
> 
> Looking great mate.
> 
> Always been jealous of your bicep development. Major weakpoint for me


 107.2kg

Been off cycle almost a month so lost a lot of my precious intracellular water but either way it's the lightest I've been in about 3 years


----------



## swole troll

BLUE(UK) said:


> My chest 'sweep' is like yours, I can't achieve that outter line that most people have. In fact I can't even feel the outside area when training nor after with DOMS. The inner-mid way does and going wide just hurts shoulders.


 That's my 'good' pec


----------



## BLUE(UK)

swole troll said:


> That's my 'good' pec


 I thought so and was kinda reluctant to post in case it came across wrongly. I was hoping someone would advise rather than tell me it's genetics.


----------



## swole troll

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought so and was kinda reluctant to post in case it came across wrongly. I was hoping someone would advise rather than tell me it's genetics.


 Only winding you up mate

Although it is the pec that hasn't been surgically repaired and left with a great big hole in it

I know what you're talking about, weirdly doesn't bother me too much

I'd sooner add a couple inches to my arms than tidy my chest up as I feel they're a bigger weak point both from a performance and physique perspective


----------



## Abc987

swole troll said:


> Only winding you up mate
> 
> Although it is the pec that hasn't been surgically repaired and left with a great big hole in it
> 
> I know what you're talking about, weirdly doesn't bother me too much
> 
> I'd sooner add a couple inches to my arms than tidy my chest up as I feel they're a bigger weak point both from a performance and physique perspective


 I don't have a bad chest myself but struggle with my limbs. I get told I have good arms but this is comparing to most people. Theyaround 16.5 just over 17 pumped. I would love an ecmxtra inch or 2, not freakishly big though.

ive tried all sorts, high reps, heavy reps are days but they don't grow like I want


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Abc987 said:


> I don't have a bad chest myself but struggle with my limbs. I get told I have good arms but this is comparing to most people. Theyaround 16.5 just over 17 pumped. I would love an ecmxtra inch or 2, not freakishly big though.
> 
> ive tried all sorts, high reps, heavy reps are days but they don't grow like I want


 Have you tried training them every training session but just one exercise of 4 sets and change the exercise each session.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

swole troll said:


> Ding ding ding
> 
> Honestly didn't think it warranted answering because I thought they were all joking...
> 
> Large window in a low ceiling small room made for less room for a sink


 I often solve construction related issues hence the answer seeming alarmingly obvious, but you'd be surprised how many people simply don't know these things.


----------



## swole troll

Deleted all the rubbish

Keep it on topic lads

If you're struggling to get your head around the scenery of a photo feel free to DM me


----------



## PsychedUp

Not a recent pic per say, but a before and after. On the left I was just after turning 17, had been training for about 5 or 6 months. Pic on the right was taken last xmas. 10kgs heavier now. Always good to look back on how far you've come


----------



## Rob27

Looking good @swole troll when you say off do you mean trt or completely off?


----------



## swole troll

Lloyd H said:


> Looking good @swole troll when you say off do you mean trt or completely off?


 I'm off cycle.

Currently taking 125mg test and 125mg mast


----------



## PsychedUp

swole troll said:


> That's my 'good' pec


 You've probably told the story loads of times already, but how did you tear your pec? Would surgery have made a difference?

The thought of it terrifies me since I love benching heavy, and have strained my pec a few times before. Also my training partner has a massive dent in his left pec from a bad tear he had years ago.


----------



## swole troll

PsychedUp said:


> You've probably told the story loads of times already, but how did you tear your pec? Would surgery have made a difference?
> 
> The thought of it terrifies me since I love benching heavy, and have strained my pec a few times before. Also my training partner has a massive dent in his left pec from a bad tear he had years ago.


 Bench pressing, total detachment of the pec major

And I did have reattachment surgery, they just can't ever put them back 100% how they were pre rupture


----------



## Abc987

BLUE(UK) said:


> Have you tried training them every training session but just one exercise of 4 sets and change the exercise each session.


 I haven't mate no, something you would recommend and have tried yourself?

As said I've tried everything else put an arm session in too but not difference. Currently and always revert back to PPL


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Abc987 said:


> I haven't mate no, something you would recommend and have tried yourself?
> 
> As said I've tried everything else put an arm session in too but not difference. Currently and always revert back to PPL


 Yeah, gained an inch but back to normal since I changed back.

Ive even considered training biceps before back and triceps before chest. Did it once but my issue is that I mostly train for strength so struggled as you'd expect.


----------



## Abc987

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah, gained an inch but back to normal since I changed back.
> 
> Ive even considered training biceps before back and triceps before chest. Did it once but my issue is that I mostly train for strength so struggled as you'd expect.


 I'm not fussed about strength atm so think I'll give it s go


----------



## Androlwb

swole troll said:


> Ah I cba with it mate, I actually have decent genetics for tanning so could just do a few beds without the MOLEanotan 2 and still darken up significantly
> 
> But we're going into winter and I've been off gear for 3 weeks aka it's hoody in the gym tertial


 Swoll troll that's insane mate, great gains especially considering you're off the roids. How much weight did you manage to maintain?


----------



## swole troll

Androlwb said:


> Swoll troll that's insane mate, great gains especially considering you're off the roids. How much weight did you manage to maintain?


 Thanks buddy but I'm not off gear

I'm cruising with 250mg

I'm 107.2kg in that photo

Right now I'm down to 105.5 cutting very aggressively (just got back from a 2.2hr fasted walk fueled by yohimbine and clenbuterol)


----------



## PsychedUp

Today. Sitting at a very not lean 120kg. Stronger, but felt a lot more comfortable at 110kg, which I was last xmas. Mini cut in February I reckon. Camera is f**ked btw


----------



## Simon90

PsychedUp said:


> Today. Sitting at a very not lean 120kg. Stronger, but felt a lot more comfortable at 110kg, which I was last xmas. Mini cut in February I reckon. Camera is f**ked btw
> 
> View attachment 175993


 Good size therr mate... lol at the camera being f**ked mines million times worse


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

PsychedUp said:


> Not a recent pic per say, but a before and after. On the left I was just after turning 17, had been training for about 5 or 6 months. Pic on the right was taken last xmas. 10kgs heavier now. Always good to look back on how far you've come
> 
> View attachment 175743


 How long ago

was that ?


----------



## PsychedUp

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> How long ago
> 
> was that ?


 Before pic was about 9 years ago I think. After pic was last xmas. In the most recent pic I've posted above I'm ten kilos heavier than last xmas.


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

PsychedUp said:


> Before pic was about 9 years ago I think. After pic was last xmas. In the most recent pic I've posted above I'm ten kilos heavier than last xmas.


 Decent , U look great


----------



## Huntingground

October 5th, 262lbs/18st 10lbs/119kg, very low gear, starting a blast tomorrow (1g Primo/200mg Test E/40mg Tbol/5iuGH 3pw). I've switched from strength to BB due to sleep apnea and have to keep weight and BF% down. Plan is to work on upper body to bring up delts/arms/upper back which I have neglected due to long-term shoulder/scapula injury. Will post up a post-cycle pic too in the new year.


----------



## Frank bull

Huntingground said:


> October 5th, 262lbs/18st 10lbs/119kg, very low gear, starting a blast tomorrow (1g Primo/200mg Test E/40mg Tbol/5iuGH 3pw). I've switched from strength to BB due to sleep apnea and have to keep weight and BF% down. Plan is to work on upper body to bring up delts/arms/upper back which I have neglected due to long-term shoulder/scapula injury. Will post up a post-cycle pic too in the new year.
> 
> View attachment 176443


 Abs looking good fella


----------



## G-man99

Last year before I tore my bicep tendon and had surgery.

Back training again properly now and started a cycle last week.

Still leanish but around 8kg heavier now. Vascular arms/legs and outline of abs


----------



## Frank bull

I need some black speedo trunks like you 2


----------



## G-man99

Frank bull said:


> I need some black speedo trunks like you 2


 Next briefs


----------



## Frank bull

G-man99 said:


> Next briefs


 I need the abs first ???


----------



## BLUE(UK)

G-man99 said:


> Next briefs


 I wear the same.

No **** although I zoomed in.


----------



## G-man99

BLUE(UK) said:


> I wear the same.
> 
> No **** although I zoomed in.


 Thanks, it means a lot coming from you


----------



## BLUE(UK)

G-man99 said:


> Thanks, it means a lot coming from you


 I had some Next briefs years ago which had a fair bit more spandex/elastane? In them but then they didn't do them for a few years until I found the current ones. 
Hope I didn't tease, I was just checking the pants were the same as mine. :tongue10:


----------



## G-man99

BLUE(UK) said:


> I had some Next briefs years ago which had a fair bit more spandex/elastane? In them but then they didn't do them for a few years until I found the current ones.
> Hope I didn't tease, I was just checking the pants were the same as mine. :tongue10:


 Guessing my test is starting to kick in........

All this talk of pants, elastane etc is making me horny!!

Nohomo

(Little bit **** :wub: )


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

BLUE(UK) said:


> I wear the same.
> 
> No **** although I zoomed in.


 same although I didn't zoom


----------



## DLTBB

Started lifting weights and consuming protein again a few weeks ago.


----------



## 18557

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 176475
> 
> 
> View attachment 176477
> 
> 
> Started lifting weights and consuming protein again a few weeks ago.


 Looking good mate


----------



## DLTBB

rbduk said:


> Looking good mate


 Cheers fam. Should improve massively within the next few weeks when the Skittles kick in properly.


----------



## G-man99

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> same although I didn't zoom


 Liar


----------



## PSevens2017

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> same although I didn't zoom


 Wannabehomo


----------



## AestheticManlet

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 176475
> 
> 
> View attachment 176477
> 
> 
> Started lifting weights and consuming protein again a few weeks ago.


 Always admired your physique mate.

I'm back to cutting up and will definitely be staying lean. I'll look bigger at 13 stone or so than 15 bulked and feeling like s**t blowing outta my arse all time.

Oh no **** by way :thumbup1:


----------



## DLTBB

AestheticManlet said:


> Always admired your physique mate.
> 
> I'm back to cutting up and will definitely be staying lean. I'll look bigger at 13 stone or so than 15 bulked and feeling like s**t blowing outta my arse all time.
> 
> Oh no **** by way :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate. I'm only two pins deep in to the amber nectar so far so I'm hoping to improve a fair bit over the next couple of months. You definitely look better when you're leaner. Just find a balance between looking good and feeling good.


----------



## AestheticManlet

DLTBB said:


> Cheers mate. I'm only two pins deep in to the amber nectar so far so I'm hoping to improve a fair bit over the next couple of months. You definitely look better when you're leaner. Just find a balance between looking good and feeling good.


 Yeah I'm 2 pins in also on a rather conservative dose of 200mg.

Definitely mate I've even started cardio for first time ever. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

DLTBB said:


> Just find a balance between looking good and feeling good.


 100%.



AestheticManlet said:


> I've even started cardio for first time ever. :lol:


 Whilst cardio will help, at some point general living tasks become such hard work that even doing cardio will render you tired or even worse, injured. 
That 'point' is different for everyone. For me it was 124kg, I hit the point that I didn't want to do anything during the day or evening as it felt like a lot of hassle yet training wasn't so bad although blowing bad which is to be expected when shifting heavy(for me) weights. In 2 weeks, not even trying, I've cut down to 118kg from cutting back on the Jaffa cakes and gym lifts. I feel so much better already.


----------



## DLTBB

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah I'm 2 pins in also on a rather conservative dose of 200mg.
> 
> Definitely mate I've even started cardio for first time ever. :lol:


 It's hard to stick to cardio consistently. I tried using the prowler for cardio yesterday rather than sitting on a stationary bike bored out of my mind for half an hour, it was decent. Had me gasping for breath within minutes and hit my upper legs really well.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

DLTBB said:


> It's hard to stick to cardio consistently. I tried using the prowler for cardio yesterday rather than sitting on a stationary bike bored out of my mind for half an hour, it was decent. Had me gasping for breath within minutes and hit my upper legs really well.


 IMO, it's always best to do something you find enjoyable than try and force yourself to do something you don't enjoy. 
I always vary what I do, whether it be exercises, rep range, speed, etc. I think when I'm enjoying it I push far harder.


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

DLTBB said:


> View attachment 176475
> 
> 
> View attachment 176477
> 
> 
> Started lifting weights and consuming protein again a few weeks ago.


 U look familiar where do u live ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> U look familiar where do u live ?


 With yo' momma!! 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## DLTBB

BLUE(UK) said:


> IMO, it's always best to do something you find enjoyable than try and force yourself to do something you don't enjoy.
> I always vary what I do, whether it be exercises, rep range, speed, etc. I think when I'm enjoying it I push far harder.


 Yep I was enjoying wrestling and felt like it was improving my cardio massively but it caused a new injury every week. Anything that involves more than one person on a stationary piece of equipment is miles more enjoyable.


----------



## DLTBB

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> U look familiar where do u live ?


 Manchester, you?


----------



## AestheticManlet

BLUE(UK) said:


> 100%.
> 
> Whilst cardio will help, at some point general living tasks become such hard work that even doing cardio will render you tired or even worse, injured.
> That 'point' is different for everyone. For me it was 124kg, I hit the point that I didn't want to do anything during the day or evening as it felt like a lot of hassle yet training wasn't so bad although blowing bad which is to be expected when shifting heavy(for me) weights. In 2 weeks, not even trying, I've cut down to 118kg from cutting back on the Jaffa cakes and gym lifts. I feel so much better already.


 Yeah I should shift at least a stone in the next 8-10 weeks. That will put me probably around 13 and a half if not less. I dont think I'd be much off my Avi condition then either.


----------



## AestheticManlet

DLTBB said:


> It's hard to stick to cardio consistently. I tried using the prowler for cardio yesterday rather than sitting on a stationary bike bored out of my mind for half an hour, it was decent. Had me gasping for breath within minutes and hit my upper legs really well.


 I don't mind the treadmill, following a kind of hiit approach once I get fitness up a bit. Just put my beats in and I'm ok. :thumbup1:


----------



## Crackerman

swole troll said:


> finished up my cut yesterday and weighed in at 103kg on 125mg test and mast (relevant as my weight hasnt dropped 5kg because of fat loss 3 weeks, ive just come off blast)
> 
> yesterday morning
> 
> ate some carbs
> 
> yesterday evening
> 
> will start a lean bulk in December for a long time
> might start a log up assuming something else doesn't decide to break on me


 Looking s**t hot fella. Great work!


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

DLTBB said:


> Manchester, you?


 Oh right it defantly weren't u then I live in Kent I thought I may have spoken to u in Stratford


----------



## Abc987

View attachment 176803
View attachment 176797
View attachment 176799


first couple of days on hols, carbs back in after eating and drinking anything and everything I can fit in my mouth. I find after a cut I turn very greedy especially for the first few days, I just can't say no or resist. I'm carrying a load of excessive water as my wedding ring is now glued on and one of the pairs of shoes I've bought with me I can't get on. Loving holiday though and it's nice to feel full again. I'll worry about the water and getting fat again once I'm home. Although it's now winter so the extra weight won't hurt

top pic is pumped and sweaty at the end of a high intensity pump session before pool time. I'm a vain mofo lol


----------



## Bensif

This AM, 4 weeks post Crohn's flare up. Still weak as a kitten but feeling better. Eating 2700-3000kcal at best currently. Appetite not great but weight loss is stalling thankfully.


----------



## PsychedUp

Bensif said:


> This AM, 4 weeks post Crohn's flare up. Still weak as a kitten but feeling better. Eating 2700-3000kcal at best currently. Appetite not great but weight loss is stalling thankfully.
> 
> View attachment 176919


 How do you find living the bodybuilding lifestyle whilst managing Chrons?

My mother has Chrons, it's an awful disease mate


----------



## Bensif

PsychedUp said:


> How do you find living the bodybuilding lifestyle whilst managing Chrons?
> 
> My mother has Chrons, it's an awful disease mate


 Like trying to fill a bucket that has a hole in it.

Some aspects such as a deep understanding of nutrition and regularly exercising can be beneficial to managing the disease.

Other elements such as pushing food, some drugs and generally the stress training puts on the body can be less than helpful.

I don't intend to give up, but the reality is Crohn's and UC have ended careers for most bodybuilders. If it doesn't, they generally don't get any bigger.

UC ended Mike Francois's career. Chris Tuttle has UC and Crohn's and it's certainly impacted his competitive goals. I still talk to him from time to time, he does an amazing job keeping it under control but he hasn't pushed his food for years.

A flare up can wipe off months of progress. This recent flare cost me net 8lbs, with the loss reaching 14lbs at its worst point. Of the 8lbs, a fair bit would be fat, glycogen and the effect of steroids (I came off). But some will have undoubtedly been muscle; I couldn't eat and still am not absorbing my food properly.


----------



## Simon90

Bensif said:


> Like trying to fill a bucket that has a hole in it.
> 
> Some aspects such as a deep understanding of nutrition and regularly exercising can be beneficial to managing the disease.
> 
> Other elements such as pushing food, some drugs and generally the stress training puts on the body can be less than helpful.
> 
> I don't intend to give up, but the reality is Crohn's and UC have ended careers for most bodybuilders. If it doesn't, they generally don't get any bigger.
> 
> UC ended Mike Francois's career. Chris Tuttle has UC and Crohn's and it's certainly impacted his competitive goals. I still talk to him from time to time, he does an amazing job keeping it under control but he hasn't pushed his food for years.
> 
> A flare up can wipe off months of progress. This recent flare cost me net 8lbs, with the loss reaching 14lbs at its worst point. Of the 8lbs, a fair bit would be fat, glycogen and the effect of steroids (I came off). But some will have undoubtedly been muscle; I couldn't eat and still am not absorbing my food properly.


 What was it that made you suspect having it at the start? Symptoms etc

Still looking amazing mate have you competed in the past?


----------



## Bensif

Simon90 said:


> What was it that made you suspect having it at the start? Symptoms etc
> 
> Still looking amazing mate have you competed in the past?


 Well over about 9 months I noticed I was getting more and more bloated. Someone else actually pointed it out to me (distension). I was having trouble going to the toilet but had a constant urge. Then come summer 2013 things got especially bad; foul gas, in the toilet around 20 times per day and significant pain.

At the time I was working for a medical device company and was basically there until 10pm each night lying on the disabled toilet floor in agony. It was too painful to sit up straight to drive home.

GP was useless and after a fair bit of research I had a strong suspicion it could be IBD. I went private because I had no life at that point and I wanted to get to bottom of it (no pun intended). £2000 later after a colonoscopy I was diagnosed with Crohn's, initially in the terminal ileum.

Its been 6 years now and each flare up gets worse. This recent one had significant bleeding. I've bled before but this was a new level; blood clots, and streams of blood.

My sigmoid colon doesn't have full function any more so I actually have to use perception enemas daily just to go to the toilet.

And yes, I've competed before. Although it's been a while now. Each year I saw I will again but I get sick. I'm hoping I can stay healthy until next May and hit one of the PCA shows around summer time.

Thanks for the kind words too bud. I need your density!


----------



## Crackerman

Bensif said:


> Like trying to fill a bucket that has a hole in it.
> 
> Some aspects such as a deep understanding of nutrition and regularly exercising can be beneficial to managing the disease.
> 
> Other elements such as pushing food, some drugs and generally the stress training puts on the body can be less than helpful.
> 
> I don't intend to give up, but the reality is Crohn's and UC have ended careers for most bodybuilders. If it doesn't, they generally don't get any bigger.
> 
> UC ended Mike Francois's career. Chris Tuttle has UC and Crohn's and it's certainly impacted his competitive goals. I still talk to him from time to time, he does an amazing job keeping it under control but he hasn't pushed his food for years.
> 
> A flare up can wipe off months of progress. This recent flare cost me net 8lbs, with the loss reaching 14lbs at its worst point. Of the 8lbs, a fair bit would be fat, glycogen and the effect of steroids (I came off). But some will have undoubtedly been muscle; I couldn't eat and still am not absorbing my food properly.


 I suffered from UC as a child for 5 years. 11-16.

I was on prednisolone, mesalazine, sulphasalazine and various others that I can't remember. Started smoking at 16 and all symptoms went away, I never had to use medication again,never had any flare ups except when I was majorly stressed and then it could get a little worse but nothing like it was.

Anyway, stopped smoking last year for 6 weeks and all symptoms returned, stomach cramps, blood in stools, toilet 7 or 8 times a day. Started mesalazine again with no effect, started smoking again and it stopped literally overnight. I am by no means a heavy smoker, maybe 5 a day but it is something that I would like to stop but not if my UC were to return.

Been reading a few UC forums and it seems the smoking thing is quite common? It seems to exacerbate crohns but can alleviate UC to a degree.

Have you come across this before?


----------



## Bensif

Crackerman said:


> I suffered from UC as a child for 5 years. 11-16.
> 
> I was on prednisolone, mesalazine, sulphasalazine and various others that I can't remember. Started smoking at 16 and all symptoms went away, I never had to use medication again,never had any flare ups except when I was majorly stressed and then it could get a little worse but nothing like it was.
> 
> Anyway, stopped smoking last year for 6 weeks and all symptoms returned, stomach cramps, blood in stools, toilet 7 or 8 times a day. Started mesalazine again with no effect, started smoking again and it stopped literally overnight. I am by no means a heavy smoker, maybe 5 a day but it is something that I would like to stop but not if my UC were to return.
> 
> Been reading a few UC forums and it seems the smoking thing is quite common? It seems to exacerbate crohns but can alleviate UC to a degree.
> 
> Have you come across this before?


 Yes, there is some science behind this and a drug is in very early development stages based on what was this original anecdotal evidence. I forget the specifics but i think it's something to do with a bi-product of sulphur. A friend of mine has UC and is a lot closer to this than me, as it appears to have a negative effect in those with Crohn's as you said.

Im currently on mesalazine at 4.8g daily now, but it's losing effectiveness. My recent fecal calprotecin came back at 860, but unfortunately they won't give me a better drug until I've had another capsule endoscopy.

Feel for you mate, it's s**t to have.


----------



## Crackerman

Bensif said:


> Yes, there is some science behind this and a drug is in very early development stages based on what was this original anecdotal evidence. I forget the specifics but i think it's something to do with a bi-product of sulphur. A friend of mine has UC and is a lot closer to this than me, as it appears to have a negative effect in those with Crohn's as you said.
> 
> Im currently on mesalazine at 4.8g daily now, but it's losing effectiveness. My recent fecal calprotecin came back at 860, but unfortunately they won't give me a better drug until I've had another capsule endoscopy.
> 
> Feel for you mate, it's s**t to have.


 To be honest mate, I've been so well for so many years without medication, I genuinely believed that I didn't have it anymore. It was a real shock to feel those pains again, you never forget them! And the toilet visits... My GP prescribed 2g a day of mesalazine but it didn't do much.

I'm going to try again in the new year with it but if it means finding the minimum I can smoke to keep it at bay, then so be it.

Hope you get better soon mate, it's such a horrible condition to suffer with.


----------



## PsychedUp

Bensif said:


> Yes, there is some science behind this and a drug is in very early development stages based on what was this original anecdotal evidence. I forget the specifics but i think it's something to do with a bi-product of sulphur. A friend of mine has UC and is a lot closer to this than me, as it appears to have a negative effect in those with Crohn's as you said.
> 
> Im currently on mesalazine at 4.8g daily now, but it's losing effectiveness. My recent fecal calprotecin came back at 860, but unfortunately they won't give me a better drug until I've had another capsule endoscopy.
> 
> Feel for you mate, it's s**t to have.


 My mother and brother (who has UC) are doing very well on Humira, ever consider trying that?

My brother is in remission and my mothers Crohns is the best it's been in a long time since they began taking it.

I pity anyone that has it mate, seeing how much my mothers suffer with it. You're in top nick mate, especially considering you have Crohns


----------



## PsychedUp

Crackerman said:


> To be honest mate, I've been so well for so many years without medication, I genuinely believed that I didn't have it anymore. It was a real shock to feel those pains again, you never forget them! And the toilet visits... My GP prescribed 2g a day of mesalazine but it didn't do much.
> 
> I'm going to try again in the new year with it but if it means finding the minimum I can smoke to keep it at bay, then so be it.
> 
> Hope you get better soon mate, it's such a horrible condition to suffer with.


 Might sound stupid, but do you mean smoking weed or tobacco?


----------



## Bensif

PsychedUp said:


> My mother and brother (who has UC) are doing very well on Humira, ever consider trying that?
> 
> My brother is in remission and my mothers Crohns is the best it's been in a long time since they began taking it.
> 
> I pity anyone that has it mate, seeing how much my mothers suffer with it. You're in top nick mate, especially considering you have Crohns


 Humira is quite effective if you don't get side effects. It's actually what I've asked for but they won't give it to me yet as I haven't 'ticked the boxes'. It's frustrating.

You need 3 positive diagnostic tests within a 6 month period. That means signs of active disease at the right severity. So normally I flare and tick one box, but get myself in remission quickly. By the time the next test comes around (capsule endoscopy in 3 months) I'm usually ok again.

Thanks mate, the Crohn's flares are more effective than DNP lol.


----------



## Crackerman

PsychedUp said:


> Might sound stupid, but do you mean smoking weed or tobacco?


 Tobacco. Not smoked weed for years...

What's humira? Before I Google it...


----------



## dcm

Crackerman said:


> Tobacco. Not smoked weed for years...
> 
> What's humira? Before I Google it...


 So what are you keeping at bay with tobacco and its smoke?


----------



## Crackerman

dcm said:


> So what are you keeping at bay with tobacco and its smoke?


 Ulcerative Colitis


----------



## PsychedUp

Crackerman said:


> Tobacco. Not smoked weed for years...
> 
> What's humira? Before I Google it...


 It's a subcutaneous injection used to treat amongst other things rheumatoid arthritis, Crohn's and colitis mate.


----------



## Simon90

Bensif said:


> Well over about 9 months I noticed I was getting more and more bloated. Someone else actually pointed it out to me (distension). I was having trouble going to the toilet but had a constant urge. Then come summer 2013 things got especially bad; foul gas, in the toilet around 20 times per day and significant pain.
> 
> At the time I was working for a medical device company and was basically there until 10pm each night lying on the disabled toilet floor in agony. It was too painful to sit up straight to drive home.
> 
> GP was useless and after a fair bit of research I had a strong suspicion it could be IBD. I went private because I had no life at that point and I wanted to get to bottom of it (no pun intended). £2000 later after a colonoscopy I was diagnosed with Crohn's, initially in the terminal ileum.
> 
> Its been 6 years now and each flare up gets worse. This recent one had significant bleeding. I've bled before but this was a new level; blood clots, and streams of blood.
> 
> My sigmoid colon doesn't have full function any more so I actually have to use perception enemas daily just to go to the toilet.
> 
> And yes, I've competed before. Although it's been a while now. Each year I saw I will again but I get sick. I'm hoping I can stay healthy until next May and hit one of the PCA shows around summer time.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words too bud. I need your density!


 That sounds terrible, but your passion and determination is admirable and the fact you reached a physique most will never reach even most aas users with all that going on is insane.

It's good to hear you still got goals set on competing again you'll smash it, how do you typically train?


----------



## 18557

@Bensif I feel your pain man! I have in to crohns so many times I've the years which is why I never made decent progress in the gym. It's like 2 steps forward 8 back constantly. You look amazing though pal and are my sole inspiration not to give up with Bb'in because of crohns again!


----------



## Bensif

Simon90 said:


> That sounds terrible, but your passion and determination is admirable and the fact you reached a physique most will never reach even most aas users with all that going on is insane.
> 
> It's good to hear you still got goals set on competing again you'll smash it, how do you typically train?


 Really appreciate that mate. Keeps me motivated.

Lower volume, higher frequency. It's a mix between DC training with some of Patrick Tuor's principles included (SST, clusters and giant sets).

Right now, upper / lower 5x per week. But I rotate between UL, PPL and body part depending on the phase I'm in.



rbduk said:


> @Bensif I feel your pain man! I have in to crohns so many times I've the years which is why I never made decent progress in the gym. It's like 2 steps forward 8 back constantly. You look amazing though pal and are my sole inspiration not to give up with Bb'in because of crohns again!


 Its exactly that. You have to try and tread this really fine line of just enough to progress but not so much that you trigger a flare. But some things are out of our control (life stress). Then it's snakes and ladders back to the start.

Appreciate it mate. If I can ever help from a Crohn's respective, I will. Just reach out.


----------



## Popeye66

PsychedUp said:


> My mother and brother (who has UC) are doing very well on Humira, ever consider trying that?
> 
> My brother is in remission and my mothers Crohns is the best it's been in a long time since they began taking it.
> 
> I pity anyone that has it mate, seeing how much my mothers suffer with it. You're in top nick mate, especially considering you have Crohns


 I'm on Humira for my crohns. Best thing I ever did was get on that. I had so much pain and use to black out with it.

completeley changed my life.

@Bensif you wanna ask your dr about it and don't be fobbed off.


----------



## 18557

Popeye66 said:


> I'm on Humira for my crohns. Best thing I ever did was get on that. I had so much pain and use to black out with it.
> 
> completeley changed my life.
> 
> @Bensif you wanna ask your dr about it and don't be fobbed off.


 They don't just dish it out though. I suffered for over 15 years before finally having surgery, they then said they'd put me on azathioprine before trying the biologicals. I think infliximab is next for me of aza doesn't keep it at bay. I hate being on aza though, but hate flaring. Rock and a hard place!!


----------



## Bensif

rbduk said:


> They don't just dish it out though. I suffered for over 15 years before finally having surgery, they then said they'd put me on azathioprine before trying the biologicals. I think infliximab is next for me of aza doesn't keep it at bay. I hate being on aza though, but hate flaring. Rock and a hard place!!


 Told me the same. I've been on immunosuppressants before and had an adverse reaction so I'm hoping they skip a tier and move to me to biologics. Wishful thinking though.

Its a tier system based on cost. Once you get to injectable drugs the prices go up. Sad but true.


----------



## Popeye66

rbduk said:


> They don't just dish it out though. I suffered for over 15 years before finally having surgery, they then said they'd put me on azathioprine before trying the biologicals. I think infliximab is next for me of aza doesn't keep it at bay. I hate being on aza though, but hate flaring. Rock and a hard place!!


 No mate I realise that, I'm on azathioprine every day then 1 humira per fortnight. My nurse said nhs get charged £495 per humira pen so there not gonna just dish it out. I was on infliximab before the humira.

Not had a single flare since been on it.


----------



## Simon90

Bensif said:


> Really appreciate that mate. Keeps me motivated.
> 
> Lower volume, higher frequency. It's a mix between DC training with some of Patrick Tuor's principles included (SST, clusters and giant sets).
> 
> Right now, upper / lower 5x per week. But I rotate between UL, PPL and body part depending on the phase I'm in.
> 
> Its exactly that. You have to try and tread this really fine line of just enough to progress but not so much that you trigger a flare. But some things are out of our control (life stress). Then it's snakes and ladders back to the start.
> 
> Appreciate it mate. If I can ever help from a Crohn's respective, I will. Just reach out.


 I'm about to try upper lower for the first time myself looking forward to it


----------



## dcm

Crackerman said:


> Ulcerative Colitis


 After a quick google search..

Why Might *Smoking* Have a Protective Effect on UC? The key is probably the nicotine in cigarette *smoke*. According to Crohn's and *Colitis* UK, nicotine may suppress your immune system, decrease the inflammation of *ulcerative colitis*, and boost production of the mucus in the colon that acts as a protective

....You do realise that Everything else within the tobacco, and its smoke.. is undoubtably making Any ailment worse..?


----------



## Crackerman

dcm said:


> After a quick google search..
> 
> Why Might *Smoking* Have a Protective Effect on UC? The key is probably the nicotine in cigarette *smoke*. According to Crohn's and *Colitis* UK, nicotine may suppress your immune system, decrease the inflammation of *ulcerative colitis*, and boost production of the mucus in the colon that acts as a protective
> 
> ....You do realise that Everything else within the tobacco, and its smoke.. is undoubtably making Any ailment worse..?


 Come back with that argument when you've lived with the condition. And yes, obviously I am aware of the risks associated with smoking, I'm 39 years old.


----------



## dcm

Crackerman said:


> Come back with that argument when you've lived with the condition. And yes, obviously I am aware of the risks associated with smoking, I'm 39 years old.


 Mate, I'm trying my best to understand, but at the same time as you experiencing 'relief' from your choice of compound, the same compound IS making your condition worse. Everything in tobacco and the smoke is ending up in the very places which are causing you agro... You're going 1 step forward, for 3 back.

Surely there are better alternatives..?

what about cbd oils etc, providing benefits for all sorts of conditions.. not nearly as harmful as the tobacco and its smoke..


----------



## Henda83

Crackerman said:


> Come back with that argument when you've lived with the condition. And yes, obviously I am aware of the risks associated with smoking, I'm 39 years old.


 Understand what your saying mate I lost my large intestine to colitis had I known about smoking I probably would have given it ago if there was even the slightest chance of remission


----------



## 18557

dcm said:


> Mate, I'm trying my best to understand, but at the same time as you experiencing 'relief' from your choice of compound, the same compound IS making your condition worse. Everything in tobacco and the smoke is ending up in the very places which are causing you agro... You're going 1 step forward, for 3 back.
> 
> Surely there are better alternatives..?
> 
> what about cbd oils etc, providing benefits for all sorts of conditions.. not nearly as harmful as the tobacco and its smoke..


 Some of the alternatives are as bad as smoking.


----------



## Crackerman

Some of the forums I've been on have said that some GPs in the states have actually prescribed cigarettes to help some people.

One doctor stated that smoking 5 cigarettes a day is no worse than living in New York, London or any other large city in the world. Not my words, just something I've read and to be brutally honest, if I can live a normal life, eat what I want, not be in agony on a daily basis, shitting blood 15 times a day and looking totally malnourished - if smoking 5 **** a day prevents all that but shaves 5 years off my life, I'm OK with it.


----------



## 18557

Crackerman said:


> Some of the forums I've been on have said that some GPs in the states have actually prescribed cigarettes to help some people.
> 
> One doctor stated that smoking 5 cigarettes a day is no worse than living in New York, London or any other large city in the world. Not my words, just something I've read and to be brutally honest, if I can live a normal life, eat what I want, not be in agony on a daily basis, shitting blood 15 times a day and looking totally malnourished - if smoking 5 **** a day prevents all that but shaves 5 years off my life, I'm OK with it.


 My surgeon asked me if I smoked after my surgery. I told him I'd quit and vaped. He said that smoking for crohns was a big no as it makes it worse yet for UC it helps massively !


----------



## EpicSquats

Crackerman said:


> Some of the forums I've been on have said that some GPs in the states have actually prescribed cigarettes to help some people.
> 
> One doctor stated that smoking 5 cigarettes a day is no worse than living in New York, London or any other large city in the world. Not my words, just something I've read and to be brutally honest, if I can live a normal life, eat what I want, not be in agony on a daily basis, shitting blood 15 times a day and looking totally malnourished - if smoking 5 **** a day prevents all that but shaves 5 years off my life, I'm OK with it.


 Would you not be able to take nicotine in a tablet form instead of smoking if it's the nicotine that helps your condition?


----------



## 18557

EpicSquats said:


> Would you not be able to take nicotine in a tablet form instead of smoking if it's the nicotine that helps your condition?


 It isn't just the nicotine.


----------



## Crackerman

rbduk said:


> My surgeon asked me if I smoked after my surgery. I told him I'd quit and vaped. He said that smoking for crohns was a big no as it makes it worse yet for UC it helps massively !


 This is my understanding too mate, when I had it as a kid I was so ill. Very nearly had to have a colostomy but started smoking and it literally went away overnight!

So weird.


----------



## Crackerman

rbduk said:


> It isn't just the nicotine.


 Yeah... Something to do with carbon monoxide lowering white blood cells? Is that right?


----------



## 18557

Crackerman said:


> Yeah... Something to do with carbon monoxide lowering white blood cells? Is that right?


 I don't profess to understand why, just remember having a chuckle when the doc said he'd be telling me to smoke if I had UC lol


----------



## alphafit

Just some recent pics. It's been like 8 years now since I started lifting back when I was just 14 years old. No steroids used yet, nor do I have an intention to use them, for now atleast.

I seem to be growing still, so yeah.


----------



## TALBOTL

alphafit said:


> Just some recent pics. It's been like 8 years now since I started lifting back when I was just 14 years old. No steroids used yet, nor do I have an intention to use them, for now atleast.
> 
> I seem to be growing still, so yeah.
> 
> View attachment 176993
> 
> 
> View attachment 176995
> 
> 
> View attachment 176997
> 
> 
> View attachment 176999


 A very, very impressive natural physique, well done.


----------



## alphafit

TALBOTL said:


> A very, very impressive natural physique, well done.


 Thank you! And thank you for welcoming me to the forum!


----------



## PsychedUp

Crackerman said:


> Come back with that argument when you've lived with the condition. And yes, obviously I am aware of the risks associated with smoking, I'm 39 years old.


 I've witnessed the condition first hand mate, and had I been experiencing the suffering they were going through I wouldn't have thought twice about going on cigarettes if I thought it helped.

I smoke anyway but you get my point


----------



## Crackerman

PsychedUp said:


> I've witnessed the condition first hand mate, and had I been experiencing the suffering they were going through I wouldn't have thought twice about going on cigarettes if I thought it helped.
> 
> I smoke anyway but you get my point


 Thanks man, it's such a weird thing. Obviously I would absolutely prefer not to smoke, given my hobbies etc.... But no way am I prepared to go through all that again.


----------



## PsychedUp

Coming to the end of my first time using deca, ended up going slightly over 12 weeks as I decided just to finish the last of the bottle. 500mg a week was very effective. Then it will be time to cruise and then a test only blast in the new year


----------



## alphafit

After a back session.


----------



## TURBS

alphafit said:


> After a back session.


 That's your arm... no fooling me


----------



## Huntingground

265lbs 03/11/2019, 3rd week into Primo cycle.

We know the weaknesses and I am working on them. Full abs and intercostals at 19st at 46yo is pretty good though. I have a year to bring up lagging body parts too.


----------



## 18557

Huntingground said:


> 265lbs 03/11/2019, 3rd week into Primo cycle.
> 
> We know the weaknesses and I am working on them. Full abs and intercostals at 19st at 46yo is pretty good though. I have a year to bring up lagging body parts too.
> 
> View attachment 177315


 I'd say abs at your weight and age is more than pretty good pal!


----------



## 72670

TALBOTL said:


> A very, very impressive natural physique, well done.


 Natural :lol:


----------



## TALBOTL

B3NCH1 said:


> Natural :lol:


 I believe it if people say it, makes no odds to me and there is nothing to be gained from lying.

From photos he looks very short, so that always helps in exaggerating things.


----------



## 72670

TALBOTL said:


> I believe it if people say it, makes no odds to me and there is nothing to be gained from lying.
> 
> From photos he looks very short, so that always helps in exaggerating things.


 What?? So you believe someone if they tell you something? Wtf.

He also looks like he uses too.


----------



## 18557

B3NCH1 said:


> What?? So you believe someone if they tell you something? Wtf.
> 
> He also looks like he uses too.


 point is, unless it is DrWae there is little reason to accuse someone of lying. end of the day he's only lying to himself if he were. we dont give two shits if hes on gear or not lol, great physique either way


----------



## TALBOTL

B3NCH1 said:


> What?? So you believe someone if they tell you something? Wtf.
> 
> He also looks like he uses too.


 Well no I'm talking purely about physiques, if somebody tells me their physique is natural then I believe what they tell me as I don't really care either way - if they want to lie about it that's their choice ultimately.

I don't understand why people get so wound up about it :confused1: you don't have to believe them.


----------



## alphafit

B3NCH1 said:


> Natural :lol:


 Willing to get tested anyday of the year mate. Just started young and some good genes, my dad and my granddad were natural bodybuilders back in my home country.

My grandad even won one of the first competitions there and steroids had not even reached our olympic teams yet. Plus, I HATE needles.

Yes.,I am a natty.



TALBOTL said:


> I believe it if people say it, makes no odds to me and there is nothing to be gained from lying.
> 
> From photos he looks very short, so that always helps in exaggerating things.


 5ft 7/8 ish, so yeah that too.


----------



## PsychedUp

Took this the last day of my blast. Cruising now ?


----------



## mal




----------



## Test-e

Close to 300lbs at 6'4.

Bodyfat? :boohoo:

Absolute bulk mode. Food is a drag


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> View attachment 179549
> 
> 
> Close to 300lbs at 6'4.
> 
> Bodyfat? :boohoo:
> 
> Absolute bulk mode. Food is a drag


 Got some solid mass under it, that's clear to see.

Strength must be up


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> Got some solid mass under it, that's clear to see.
> 
> Strength must be up


 thanks bud.

Squat 1RM is 280kg

Flat bench 190kg, incline 170kg

Dont deadlift.

Strength is definitely up, but my knees are not thanking me for being this weight, constant pain. Case in point 100kg squats feel a lot harder than 200kg+ because my joints aren't fully warmed up.

How were your knees & other joints at 300lbs?


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> thanks bud.
> 
> Squat 1RM is 280kg
> 
> Flat bench 190kg, incline 170kg
> 
> Dont deadlift.
> 
> Strength is definitely up, but my knees are not thanking me for being this weight, constant pain. Case in point 100kg squats feel a lot harder than 200kg+ because my joints aren't fully warmed up.
> 
> How were your knees & other joints at 300lbs?


 That's solid man

Us 6 footers HAVE to get heavy to put on any significant mass

This lean bulking crap might work at 5'5 with kids limbs but taller you are the more meat needed to make a significant difference to the appearance.

My knees hurt but more than anything it was the low back pumps

At my peak 317 I couldn't walk any more than about 20-30 mins before needing a break from the pulsating back pumps and breathlessness

The sleep apnea was the nail in the coffin though.

Edit : 're squats I know exactly what you're saying

I use to get it in the hips, an empty bar was torture and yes it was like a bell curve of pain with the first few warm up sets being as uncomfortable as the top working sets


----------



## Test-e

Going for a 300kg squat in a few weeks









Still at 300lbs. Too unfit to put on anymore weight.

Someone else post some pics up before this turns into my own log :lol:


----------



## Cronus

Test-e said:


> Going for a 300kg squat in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 180473
> 
> 
> Still at 300lbs. Too unfit to put on anymore weight.
> 
> Someone else post some pics up before this turns into my own log :lol:


 Dam mate your back is thick. Mind sharing your routing?


----------



## sean m

I guess vasculature on a skinny guy is like tits on a fat lass.

There there but don't really count.


----------



## Cronus

sean m said:


> I guess vasculature on a skinny guy is like tits on a fat lass.
> 
> There there but don't really count.
> 
> View attachment 180481


 I'd still smash


----------



## sean m

Cronus said:


> I'd still smash


 The skinny guy or the fat lass ?


----------



## Test-e

Cronus said:


> Dam mate your back is thick. Mind sharing your routing?


 Two times a week of:

Rest- 1:30-2:00 minutes between each set

1.Lat pulldowns 2 warmup sets, 3x10 of 112kg

2.Tbar rows 1 warmup set, 3x10 of 100-105kg

3.Seated lat rows, 3x10 of 115kg

Either

4. Chest supported row 3x10 of 80kg

or

4. Lat pulldown variation with narrow grip, 3x10 of 105kg

Every fourth week I will only train back once, to allow for better recovery. Everything done with good form, used to do heavier weights but form was awful. Takes a long time to add weight to any exercise.


----------



## Cronus

Test-e said:


> Two times a week of:
> 
> Rest- 1:30-2:00 minutes between each set
> 
> 1.Lat pulldowns 2 warmup sets, 3x10 of 112kg
> 
> 2.Tbar rows 1 warmup set, 3x10 of 100-105kg
> 
> 3.Seated lat rows, 3x10 of 115kg
> 
> Either
> 
> 4. Chest supported row 3x10 of 80kg
> 
> or
> 
> 4. Lat pulldown variation with narrow grip, 3x10 of 105kg
> 
> Every fourth week I will only train back once, to allow for better recovery. Everything done with good form, used to do heavier weights but form was awful. Takes a long time to add weight to any exercise.


 Cheers mate, do you do any variation of deadlifts?

Any work specifically for lower lats?


----------



## Test-e

Cronus said:


> Cheers mate, do you do any variation of deadlifts?
> 
> Any work specifically for lower lats?


 I can work lower lats into most of those exercises.

Don't do deadlifts, I do squats for lower back.


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> Don't do deadlifts,


 why's this mate

back issues?


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> why's this mate
> 
> back issues?


 Just didn't find much benefit in terms of actual growth vs. the CNS fatigue from deads.

Even when I trained lighter would just end up with crippling lower-back pumps and would then need to stretch before continuing my back workout.


----------



## Crackerman

Pre and post deca run...


----------



## swole troll

Test-e said:


> Just didn't find much benefit in terms of actual growth vs. the CNS fatigue from deads.
> 
> Even when I trained lighter would just end up with crippling lower-back pumps and would then need to stretch before continuing my back workout.


 I've always maintained they are by far the most expendable of the big 3 in regard to physique based goals

Its just a little bit of everything with a ton of fatigue as you say.


----------



## Test-e

swole troll said:


> I've always maintained they are by far the most expendable of the big 3 in regard to physique based goals
> 
> Its just a little bit of everything with a ton of fatigue as you say.


 don't get me wrong though, I'd much rather do heavy deadlifts than lat pulldowns and co. It's just not conducive to my current goals of putting on muscle.


----------



## Cronus

I think the conventional deadlift is a load of bollox. Ive seen guys DL upwards of 180kg+ and are far from jacked.

Unless you are a powerlifter or training specifically needing to get stronger at DL, it's just not worth the time or effort imho

DL lovers come at me bro, my body is ready


----------



## paxman85.

No pump


----------



## simonboyle

Cronus said:


> I think the conventional deadlift is a load of bollox. Ive seen guys DL upwards of 180kg+ and are far from jacked.
> 
> Unless you are a powerlifter or training specifically needing to get stronger at DL, it's just not worth the time or effort imho
> 
> DL lovers come at me bro, my body is ready


 Agree.

I love them.

Particularly Romanian.

But they're not great for adding the beef.

Plus they're a risk you don't need.


----------



## paxman85.

Took a few pumped ones after a chest session in the disabled toilets. Size is getting there but I'm beginning to look fluffy. Cut coming soon. 83kg 5'11.5

View attachment 180539


View attachment 180541


View attachment 180543


View attachment 180545


View attachment 180547


----------



## Huntingground

I got apnea again when I got to 273lbs on 1g Primo so had to cut heavily and drop to TRT.

Yesterday in Nortons at 254lbs. Same issues remain : triceps/lats/biceps/delts all need lots of work but it will take a while to switch my body from PL to BB.

Just about to push some gear in and up food by 500cals. It is such a difficult balancing act now, trying to keep food/gear low so as not to trigger apnea but high enough to grow. I am 46yo too so this is just a hobby of course and way down my list of importance. I'll keep cracking on and bringing up weak areas.


----------



## Frandeman

Huntingground said:


> I got apnea again when I got to 273lbs on 1g Primo so had to cut heavily and drop to TRT.
> 
> Yesterday in Nortons at 254lbs. Same issues remain : triceps/lats/biceps/delts all need lots of work but it will take a while to switch my body from PL to BB.
> 
> Just about to push some gear in and up food by 500cals. It is such a difficult balancing act now, trying to keep food/gear low so as not to trigger apnea but high enough to grow. I am 46yo too so this is just a hobby of course and way down my list of importance. I'll keep cracking on and bringing up weak areas.
> 
> View attachment 180549


 Best you ever looked mate

Enjoy the results


----------



## Seppuku71

Age: 48

Bwt: 120kg

Test level: 7 nmol/l

Penis: 11"


----------



## Simon90

Test-e said:


> Two times a week of:
> 
> Rest- 1:30-2:00 minutes between each set
> 
> 1.Lat pulldowns 2 warmup sets, 3x10 of 112kg
> 
> 2.Tbar rows 1 warmup set, 3x10 of 100-105kg
> 
> 3.Seated lat rows, 3x10 of 115kg
> 
> Either
> 
> 4. Chest supported row 3x10 of 80kg
> 
> or
> 
> 4. Lat pulldown variation with narrow grip, 3x10 of 105kg
> 
> Every fourth week I will only train back once, to allow for better recovery. Everything done with good form, used to do heavier weights but form was awful. Takes a long time to add weight to any exercise.


 What split you following/how many days a week? Looking good at that weight some size


----------



## Test-e

Simon90 said:


> What split you following/how many days a week? Looking good at that weight some size


 Chest/tris

Back/Bis

Legs

Off

Shoulders/tris/ 1 fluff chest exercise

Back/Bis

Legs

Take added rest when needed


----------



## PsychedUp

Test-e said:


> Just didn't find much benefit in terms of actual growth vs. the CNS fatigue from deads.
> 
> Even when I trained lighter would just end up with crippling lower-back pumps and would then need to stretch before continuing my back workout.


 I don't think any other back exercise gives me the same overall back thickness, not even heavy rows. But they expend an awful amount of energy for the resulting growth


----------



## swole troll

114kg

150mg test and mast

had my worse 12 months of training ever and ended up having to slowly ween myself off of painkillers plus there is no toilet roll or pasta in the shops


----------



## Crackerman

Great shoulders and arms mate, what's a typical routine for those body parts?



swole troll said:


> 114kg
> 
> 150mg test and mast
> 
> had my worse 12 months of training ever and ended up having to slowly ween myself off of painkillers plus there is no toilet roll or pasta in the shops


----------



## swole troll

Crackerman said:


> Great shoulders and arms mate, what's a typical routine for those body parts?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/341391-creating-your-own-program-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed

It's all in here buddy ^^

Posted my full routine on Monday just gone


----------



## Crackerman

swole troll said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/341391-creating-your-own-program-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed
> 
> It's all in here buddy ^^
> 
> Posted my full routine on Monday just gone


 Nice one.

Struggling to put some mass on my arms, I'll have a butchers.


----------



## Cronus

Crackerman said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Struggling to put some mass on my arms, I'll have a butchers.


 Rich Piana said do curls right before you go to bed and it makes the body focus on growing your biceps. No BS he actually said this and made a vid on it.

RIP


----------



## Crackerman

Cronus said:


> Rich Piana said do curls right before you go to bed and it makes the body focus on growing your biceps. No BS he actually said this and made a vid on it.
> 
> RIP


 Really?


----------



## mal

Was prepin but all shows now off till sept nabba wales anyways....gyms will close soon too imo so a total fvcking car crash of a year to come.


----------



## swole troll

mal said:


> Was prepin but all shows now off till sept nabba wales anyways....gyms will close soon too imo so a total fvcking car crash of a year to come.


 looking bloody stacked mate.

take the lack of competing as a blessing in disguise

you wouldn't want to be walking around at dangerously low levels of body fat when a potentially deadly virus is doing the rounds.


----------



## mal

swole troll said:


> looking bloody stacked mate.
> 
> take the lack of competing as a blessing in disguise
> 
> you wouldn't want to be walking around at dangerously low levels of body fat when a potentially deadly virus is doing the rounds.


 Yes mate peoples health and my own is deffo more important, il reverse diet a bit now and just do a low dose of tprop ew and see how things pan out...strange times


----------



## alphafit

View attachment IMG_7283.MOV


Natty 72 kg. Currently bulking, the video was from when things were normal , about 1-2 months ago.


----------



## SwoleTip

Cronus said:


> I think the conventional deadlift is a load of bollox. Ive seen guys DL upwards of 180kg+ and are far from jacked.
> 
> Unless you are a powerlifter or training specifically needing to get stronger at DL, it's just not worth the time or effort imho
> 
> DL lovers come at me bro, my body is ready


 Agree, and I could do 260kg for singles at like 180lbs. They are fun but overrated for mass building


----------



## superpube

alphafit said:


> View attachment 182519
> View attachment 182521
> View attachment 182523
> 
> 
> View attachment 182525
> 
> 
> Natty 72 kg. Currently bulking, the video was from when things were normal , about 1-2 months ago.


 72????

How short are you?


----------



## sean m

alphafit said:


> View attachment 182519
> View attachment 182521
> View attachment 182523
> 
> 
> View attachment 182525
> 
> 
> Natty 72 kg. Currently bulking, the video was from when things were normal , about 1-2 months ago.


 Never seen 72kg look so solid.

What hight /body fat ?

My 72kg don't look anything like that.


----------



## sean m

Ffs my 72kg need to have a word with themselves


----------



## anna1

I'm 74 kg

bitchiiiiiiiiz 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> I'm 74 kg
> 
> bitchiiiiiiiiz
> 
> View attachment 182543


 Jeeeezus christ Anna


----------



## SwoleTip

anna1 said:


> I'm 74 kg
> 
> bitchiiiiiiiiz
> 
> View attachment 182543


----------



## anna1

SuperRips said:


> Jeeeezus christ Anna


 I know I need to diet lol

quarantine isn't helping x


----------



## SuperRips

anna1 said:


> I know I need to diet lol
> 
> quarantine isn't helping x


 Nothing wrong with your bumper, just looks like it could really do with a whipping :thumb ....just looks to smooth...


----------



## alphafit

superpube said:


> 72????
> 
> How short are you?





sean m said:


> Never seen 72kg look so solid.
> 
> What hight /body fat ?
> 
> My 72kg don't look anything like that.


 5 ft 8 I think( don't know in imperial, 173-4 cm in metric)

As for bodyfat I don't go above 10% as in ever lol. In summer I cut down to about 7%-ish.


----------



## superpube

alphafit said:


> 5 ft 8 I think( don't know in imperial, 173-4 cm in metric)
> 
> As for bodyfat I don't go above 10% as in ever lol. In summer I cut down to about 7%-ish.


 Same height/weight as me

But look far far far better

Interesting to see what can be done. And you're natty too :crying:


----------



## alphafit

superpube said:


> Same height/weight as me
> 
> But look far far far better
> 
> Interesting to see what can be done. And you're natty too :crying:


 Haha. I started working out when I was just 14-15 years old(Probably when TEST was at it's peak), it's been about 8 years of weight lifting hah. Just go at it and be patient haha. My dad was a bodybuilder and my grandfather(never done roids , and hates roid users, cuz they are cheating lol) Dad reached 20 inch arms on 89 kg. And my grandfather is about 74-5 years old and goes to the bars does dips, pull ups pushes his bike on the beach for 10 km. We are lucky on a genetic scale in terms of weight lifitng .


----------



## paxman85.




----------



## hmgs

FFS you need a haircut... you even looked better when you had a *tap* for a head.


----------



## alphafit

72,5 kilos, currently clean bulking will try to reach 75, and cut down to 71-72 again.(natty)


----------



## Perry87

Thought this would be a good way to introduce myself.

Year apart but the same hat.

I thought I was doing well at 75kg, but looking at @alphafit I've got alot more work to do.


----------



## alphafit

Perry87 said:


> Thought this would be a good way to introduce myself.
> 
> Year apart but the same hat.
> 
> I thought I was doing well at 75kg, but looking at @alphafit I've got alot more work to do.
> 
> View attachment 182943


 Nice to meet you, welcome to the forum, keep pushing those weights.


----------



## Sasnak

Taken in the en-suite just now and posted whilst I have a dump. Six weeks into my "bulk". Mainly carbs (lager) but remembering to record macros is difficult after the ninth can of Stella.

Yes I'm pushing it out a bit. Need the "gut pumps" to pose.

I weighed myself on Monday, came in at 229lbs. I'm 4lbs lighter than I was 7 weeks ago to the day when the gyms shut (today) and I could see my top ab. Muscle really is three times heavier than fat!

Further progress pics to follow.....


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

I Haven't got abs because I'm to greedy but not to bad considering I'm still a newbie


----------



## invisiblekid

Legs done earlier this week. Definitely need to tighten the diet up, but maintenance is the key ATM!


----------



## PhilJ56

Start of cut end of February at 232lbs/23% bf

End of cut last week at 208lbs at 15% bf

Plenty of room for improvement but I'm happy with the results as it was my first proper cut


----------



## Endomorph84

PhilJ56 said:


> Start of cut end of February at 232lbs/23% bf
> 
> End of cut last week at 208lbs at 15% bf
> 
> Plenty of room for improvement but I'm happy with the results as it was my first proper cut
> 
> View attachment 183845
> 
> 
> View attachment 183847


 Looking great mate (no ****), got the makings of a classic physique there!


----------



## Cronus

PhilJ56 said:


> Start of cut end of February at 232lbs/23% bf
> 
> End of cut last week at 208lbs at 15% bf
> 
> Plenty of room for improvement but I'm happy with the results as it was my first proper cut
> 
> View attachment 183845
> 
> 
> View attachment 183847


 Great physique mate, hard work paid off


----------



## TURBS

PhilJ56 said:


> Plenty of room for improvement but I'm happy with the results as it was my first proper cut


 It's like two different people, well done mate :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK)

TERBO said:


> It's like two different people, well done mate :thumb


 You could put two notches on your bedpost. :thumb


----------



## PhilJ56

Endomorph84 said:


> Looking great mate (no ****), got the makings of a classic physique there!





Cronus said:


> Great physique mate, hard work paid off





TERBO said:


> It's like two different people, well done mate :thumb


 Thanks all. Slowly upping the calories over the next month back to maintenance and then trying to stay lean and preserve as much muscle until the gyms open again, then I can focus on putting some serious size on before the end of the year.


----------



## mrwright

Sasnak said:


> Taken in the en-suite just now and posted whilst I have a dump. Six weeks into my "bulk". Mainly carbs (lager) but remembering to record macros is difficult after the ninth can of Stella.
> 
> Yes I'm pushing it out a bit. Need the "gut pumps" to pose.
> 
> I weighed myself on Monday, came in at 229lbs. I'm 4lbs lighter than I was 7 weeks ago to the day when the gyms shut (today) and I could see my top ab. Muscle really is three times heavier than fat!
> 
> Further progress pics to follow.....
> 
> View attachment 183061


 Dad??


----------



## OLDSKOOL

anna1 said:


> I'm 74 kg
> 
> bitchiiiiiiiiz
> 
> View attachment 182543


 Dear Anna1

As of May 2020, your profile has been reported for inappropriate usage of Uk-Muscle ©™. Namely, your recent picture has been reviewed and deemed "too hot".

This is a violation of both UK-muscle's Terms and Conditions and also humanity.
This hereby, is a notification to aware you that such activities will not betolerated. Please delete this photo, along with any other photo's in your member profile that elicits similar erectile hay-wiring within the male community. If this kind of behaviour continues, your profile may be banned.

Feel free to P/M me with questions and pictures that you may think need reviewing.

Yours Truly,

Oldskool
UK-muscle "Babe Monitoring and Libido control" moderator.


----------



## jake87

Been on the resistance bands since gyms shut. I've lost size and definition on quads particularly and put on a bit of fat which never happens but clients I've been working for have been throwing biscuits at me for three weeks


----------



## Seppuku71

OLDSKOOL said:


> Dear Anna1
> 
> As of May 2020, your profile has been reported for inappropriate usage of Uk-Muscle ©™. Namely, your recent picture has been reviewed and deemed "too hot".
> 
> This is a violation of both UK-muscle's Terms and Conditions and also humanity.
> This hereby, is a notification to aware you that such activities will not betolerated. Please delete this photo, along with any other photo's in your member profile that elicits similar erectile hay-wiring within the male community. If this kind of behaviour continues, your profile may be banned.
> 
> Feel free to P/M me with questions and pictures that you may think need reviewing.
> 
> Yours Truly,
> 
> Oldskool
> UK-muscle "Babe Monitoring and Libido control" moderator.


 Aint it weird though - i put a funny pic on the forum that has a (flacid) BBC in it, and it's removed and i'm given a naughty boy warning (yeah, street cred!!) Anna puts around 200 photos up of herself where in a lot of them you can just about see her last meal - no warnings. Strange that. Don't get me wrong, i love a good pic of Anna's back and front doors as much as the next guy. But why that and no BBC?


----------



## Endomorph84

Seppuku71 said:


> Aint it weird though - i put a funny pic on the forum that has a (flacid) BBC in it, and it's removed and i'm given a naughty boy warning (yeah, street cred!!) Anna puts around 200 photos up of herself where in a lot of them you can just about see her last meal - no warnings. Strange that. Don't get me wrong, i love a good pic of Anna's back and front doors as much as the next guy. But why that and no BBC?


 Hmmmmm. Because they're Anna's pictures and Anna posted the pictures herself?


----------



## Seppuku71

Endomorph84 said:


> Hmmmmm. Because they're Anna's pictures and Anna posted the pictures herself?


 The black guy with the bbc i posted can't really post his own pic right now. He died a few years ago.


----------



## Huntingground

Pic was Wednesday 28th evening at approx 258lbs. Legs are big under shorts, working on back but arms are fookers which respond slowly but I will beat them into submission. I'm sure you have heard me moaning about this in the past.


----------



## D 4 Damage

Huntingground said:


> Pic was Wednesday 28th evening at approx 258lbs. Legs are big under shorts, working on back but arms are fookers which respond slowly but I will beat them into submission. I'm sure you have heard me moaning about this in the past.
> 
> View attachment 184305


 Look very lean at that weight to me, your defo a big dude, great work


----------



## alphafit

Today is my 8th year of natty bodybuilding anniversary,! Currently 73 kg, going to cut down to about 70.


----------



## PsychedUp

Huntingground said:


> Pic was Wednesday 28th evening at approx 258lbs. Legs are big under shorts, working on back but arms are fookers which respond slowly but I will beat them into submission. I'm sure you have heard me moaning about this in the past.
> 
> View attachment 184305


 Looking class mate


----------



## SwoleTip

alphafit said:


> View attachment 184983
> View attachment 184981
> 
> 
> Today is my 8th year of natty bodybuilding anniversary,! Currently 73 kg, going to cut down to about 70.


 No hate but I feel certain If you'd always been natty (for life) you wouldn't look like this


----------



## Seppuku71

SwoleTip said:


> No hate but I feel certain If you'd always been natty (for life) you wouldn't look like this


 Nah, he looks natty alright. But the pics look like they were taken in a commercial gym - i thought they were all closed due to Chinaflu?


----------



## alphafit

SwoleTip said:


> No hate but I feel certain If you'd always been natty (for life) you wouldn't look like this


 I am one of the lucky blessed on the genetic part I guess. 3rd generation natural bodybuilder, and also 173 cm tall,also I started lifting weights when I was just 13- 14 years old and got the best of my test peaks.

Hell I can even avoid dieting and eat junk food and still look good. I have never done roids and chite cause I am afraid of it fu**ing up my sperm, but I do admit that someday when I have a few kids I will jack myself up so hard with test and hormones that my ear will start growing hair out lol.



Seppuku71 said:


> Nah, he looks natty alright. But the pics look like they were taken in a commercial gym - i thought they were all closed due to Chinaflu?


 Currently in Bulgaria and gyms here are all open. We have about 25-80 sick per day,, so everything works clubs ,resturants, gyms.


----------



## SwoleTip

Seppuku71 said:


> Nah, he looks natty alright. But the pics look like they were taken in a commercial gym - i thought they were all closed due to Chinaflu?


 Show me a natty that looks like that. That's one of the best physiques i've seen. And I know dudes with upper tier genetics that would get dwarfed by that dude (which i can post). Looks way bigger than 160lbs aswell even at 173cm. Mind blown.


----------



## SwoleTip

alphafit said:


> I am one of the lucky blessed on the genetic part I guess. 3rd generation natural bodybuilder, and also 173 cm tall,also I started lifting weights when I was just 13- 14 years old and got the best of my test peaks.
> 
> Hell I can even avoid dieting and eat junk food and still look good. I have never done roids and chite cause I am afraid of it fu**ing up my sperm, but I do admit that someday when I have a few kids I will jack myself up so hard with test and hormones that my ear will start growing hair out lol.
> 
> Currently in Bulgaria and gyms here are all open. We have about 25-80 sick per day,, so everything works clubs ,resturants, gyms.


 lol if you're being srs you need to compete and capatalise on this s**t, social media, bodybuilding etc. Because i could post a few great looking natties that dont look like that.

How big are your arms btw? Still mind blown you're 160lbs


----------



## Cronus

SwoleTip said:


> No hate but I feel certain If you'd always been natty (for life) you wouldn't look like this


 You clearly havent read this guys posts. He has loads money, he gets girls left right and centre, he rocks a bald head and blessed with the same godly genetics as zyzz. Its just Life's not fair my bro


----------



## alphafit

SwoleTip said:


> Show me a natty that looks like that. That's one of the best physiques i've seen. And I know dudes with upper tier genetics that would get dwarfed by that dude (which i can post). Looks way bigger than 160lbs aswell even at 173cm. Mind blown.





SwoleTip said:


> lol if you're being srs you need to compete and capatalise on this s**t, social media, bodybuilding etc. Because i could post a few great looking natties that dont look like that.
> 
> How big are your arms btw? Still mind blown you're 160lbs


 @SwoleTip Not into this modern day bodybuilding bull chite, it's just too much for my taste(plus I got tats which is No-No for bodybullding). I do like men physique though, and I am considering to compete.

As for arms last time I measured up which was like 6-7 months ago they were about 42-43 cm. ( I want to reach 46 and no more, cause it will look strange on my height lol)



Cronus said:


> You clearly havent read this guys posts. He has loads money, he gets girls left right and centre, he rocks a bald head and blessed with the same godly genetics as zyzz. Its just Life's not fair my bro


 @BLUE(UK) Blueberry you have not metioned the LV bag,I am starting to get worried lol if you are OK lol.

@Cronus Hahaha rocking a bald head is not my first choice lol ,It's just all males from family are bald, so shaving it off was clearly the right choice and it kind of suits me. I like rocking a bald head, even when it was not thinning on top, I still used to get 2 on top sides shaved. ( Plus so many bad ass actors like The Rock and Jason Statham rock it and they can get a hair transplant anytime. I might get a hair transplant, but it's just not on my to do list, cause it does not really bother me. ).


----------



## BLUE(UK)

alphafit said:


> @BLUE(UK) Blueberry you have not metioned the LV bag,I am starting to get worried lol if you are OK lol.


 You mean your comfort bag for keeping 'documents' in. No doubt you walk arm in arm with your 'buddy' after pretending to be hetero on a night out.


----------



## alphafit

BLUE(UK) said:


> You mean your comfort bag for keeping 'documents' in. No doubt you walk arm in arm with your 'buddy' after pretending to be hetero on a night out.


 HAHAHA piss off :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

alphafit said:


> HAHAHA piss off :lol:


 You love it really, so much so you don't even go into @SwoleTip threads because they have female features, you only like that hairy manly feel enveloping you during their hold over you. 

I'm only messing, although it's probably true. Bet you carry a sample sized bum lube in that bag really. :whistling:


----------



## alphafit

BLUE(UK) said:


> You love it really, so much so you don't even go into @SwoleTip threads because they have female features, you only like that hairy manly feel enveloping you during their hold over you.
> 
> I'm only messing, although it's probably true. Bet you carry a sample sized bum lube in that bag really. :whistling:


 I actually like Swole's thread they remind me of Thailand lol. A perosn can never claim he has seen many **** and traps until he visits Thailand haha. :lol:

As for the lube last night when I oiled you up, you did not complain about me fetching it from the bag :thumb .

I know you are messing bro, Respect :beer:


----------



## Seppuku71

SwoleTip said:


> Show me a natty that looks like that. That's one of the best physiques i've seen. And I know dudes with upper tier genetics that would get dwarfed by that dude (which i can post). Looks way bigger than 160lbs aswell even at 173cm. Mind blown.


----------



## Abc987

Seppuku71 said:


> View attachment 184987


 He ain't fu**ing natty lol

and don't mean to dig you out but seeing you are just over 5feet I struggle to see how that makes you genetically gifted.


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> View attachment 184987


 Mate, he said 'show me a natty'......not ........'show me a juicer who claims to to be natty '........or were you taking the piss??!!


----------



## Seppuku71

js77 said:


> Mate, he said 'show me a natty'......not ........'show me a juicer who claims to to be natty '........or were you taking the piss??!!


 Was taking the piss, well spotted


----------



## Seppuku71

Abc987 said:


> and don't mean to dig you out but seeing you are just over 5feet I struggle to see how that makes you genetically gifted.


 I'm guessing that was aimed at @alphafit not me


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> Was taking the piss, well spotted





Seppuku71 said:


> Was taking the piss, well spotted


 It's amazing how many people still think Mike Hearn is natural


----------



## alphafit

Abc987 said:


> He ain't fu**ing natty lol
> 
> and don't mean to dig you out but seeing you are just over 5feet I struggle to see how that makes you genetically gifted.


 Bodybuilding in general is a short man sport, don't be mad and bitch about it. (example would be Frank Zane(175cm) beating Arnold(188cm), Phill Heath(175) , Larry Scott(170) best arms bodybuilding has seen, Frano Columbo(165cm) and many many more.) So yeah I am gentically gifted in terms of bodybuilding. Plus not everyone wants to be a tree with mangy sticks for arms. I am quite happy about my physique height included.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

alphafit said:


> Bodybuilding in general is a sport for *wombles*, don't be mad and bitch about it. (example would be Frank Zane(175cm) beating Arnold(188cm), Phill Heath(175) , Larry Scott(170) best arms bodybuilding has seen, Frano Columbo(165cm) and many many more.) So yeah I am gentically gifted in terms of bodybuilding. Plus not everyone wants to be a tree with mangy sticks for arms. I am quite happy about my physique height included.


 Ive said it before on here, short folk tend to look better in pics and even videos. In real life they go from looking small to a womble. There is no in between hence taller people will look better in real life unless they're freakishly tall. 
Not hating on anyone, it's just how it is and TBH, I'm not sure why I've quoted you as it's not aimed at you personally. 
Since I've got your attention I've gotta think of something to say about your man bag, "oh yeah, short ass, climb back into your man bag like a chihuahua!!"


----------



## alphafit

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ive said it before on here, short folk tend to look better in pics and even videos. In real life they go from looking small to a womble. There is no in between hence taller people will look better in real life unless they're freakishly tall.
> Not hating on anyone, it's just how it is and TBH, I'm not sure why I've quoted you as it's not aimed at you personally.
> Since I've got your attention I've gotta think of something to say about your man bag, "oh yeah, short ass, climb back into your man bag like a chihuahua!!"
> 
> View attachment 184991


 Blueberry, what do a clowns and tall guys have in common? They use the same shoe store :lol:

How do you make a tall person look awkward? You can't, he already does. :lol:

Where does a tall person find a gf? On top of a step ladder


----------



## BLUE(UK)

alphafit said:


> Blueberry, what do a clowns and tall guys have in common? They use the same shoe store :lol:
> 
> How do you make a tall person look awkward? You can't, he already does. :lol:
> 
> Where does a tall person find a gf? On top of a step ladder


 Haha. :lol:


----------



## Seppuku71

SwoleTip said:


> Show me a natty that looks like that. That's one of the best physiques i've seen. And I know dudes with upper tier genetics that would get dwarfed by that dude (which i can post). Looks way bigger than 160lbs aswell even at 173cm. Mind blown.


----------



## Abc987

js77 said:


> It's amazing how many people still think Mike Hearn is natural


 Oops


----------



## EpicSquats

js77 said:


> It's amazing how many people still think Mike Hearn is natural


 He is. He gets all his gains from having a vegan diet and a special training program focusing on a mind muscle connection. That's how the world's greatest Natty Eddie Hall made all his gains.


----------



## rokd

Hello,
since I'm new to this forum, I thought I'd post some recent pictures of myself. I posted a question in another thread and already got help, so thank you very much. I'm from Slovenia, so sorry if my english is sometimes not as good  
These are taken about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SwoleTip

rokd said:


> Hello,
> since I'm new to this forum, I thought I'd post some recent pictures of myself. I posted a question in another thread and already got help, so thank you very much. I'm from Slovenia, so sorry if my english is sometimes not as good
> These are taken about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 185243


 Welcome

You look awesome! I'm trying to get this lean now. How long have you been lifting?


----------



## rokd

SwoleTip said:


> Welcome
> 
> You look awesome! I'm trying to get this lean now. How long have you been lifting?


 Thanks!!

I started lifting about 15 years ago (I'm 34 now). But a couple of years back, I stopped for abot a year and a half. I had problems with addiction and depression and went through a treatment. Seems like I always take everything to the extreme and can't find a middle way  Right now, I just can't stop dieting, but if I would have a cheat meal, it would probably end in binge eating for the whole weekend  Anyway - I've competed 2 times - once in 2010 and the second time in 2015. Now, I first have to regain some mass and simmetry in legs, because I had a knee injury last year.


----------



## js77

rokd said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I started lifting about 15 years ago (I'm 34 now). But a couple of years back, I stopped for abot a year and a half. I had problems with addiction and depression and went through a treatment. Seems like I always take everything to the extreme and can't find a middle way  Right now, I just can't stop dieting, but if I would have a cheat meal, it would probably end in binge eating for the whole weekend  Anyway - I've competed 2 times - once in 2010 and the second time in 2015. Now, I first have to regain some mass and simmetry in legs, because I had a knee injury last year.


 What were the addictions issues if you don't mind me asking. I'd say more than 75% of ukm members also suffer from addiction and maybe you could give some helpful pointers as to how they may overcome these issues.

Im only trying to help....always thinking of others before myself and try and do a good turn everyday x


----------



## rokd

js77 said:


> What were the addictions issues if you don't mind me asking. I'd say more than 75% of ukm members also suffer from addiction and maybe you could give some helpful pointers as to how they may overcome these issues.
> 
> Im only trying to help....always thinking of others before myself and try and do a good turn everyday x


 Well, I try not to act smart about what others should or shouldnt do, because everyone is different.
For me, the only option at that time was going to an institution / rehab, where I had no contacts with the outside world, only visits one time per week.
I constantly had a cocktail of different drugs in me. Anything that I could get, I would put into myself. The only thing that I didn't do was injecting, but excluding that, I still tryed almost every drug, just other routes of administration.

The first time, when I got out, I soon had a relapse, so I had to repeat everything.
After the second time, I had another relapse, but handled it without rehab and I started attending NA meetings.
That really helped me in the beginning, because I was depressed and had a whole lot of debt, that I still haven't payed.

Now, I don't go to NA meetings that often - maybe once a week, but I also have a psychotherapist every week.
I'm trying to cope with my obsessive personality.

I think that the most important thing (for me at least) is that I regularly take some time for myself and think about what I want in the long run and to make at least some approximate plans, so that when the life becomes too demanding, I still have something to stick to. The most damaging for me was my "all or nothing" mentality and saying to myself that everything is f**ked, so I don't care if it gets f**ked some more.


----------



## invisiblekid

js77 said:


> What were the addictions issues if you don't mind me asking. I'd say more than 75% of ukm members also suffer from addiction and maybe you could give some helpful pointers as to how they may overcome these issues.
> 
> Im only trying to help....always thinking of others before myself and try and do a good turn everyday x


 I think addictive personalities and compulsive behaviours go hand in hand with BB, PL and other similar sports. It's almost like taking control of your body. The prep, the food, the drugs, the routine, the progress - it's all competing against and controlling yourself, and to be successful you almost have to be compulsive. I think this is often where dysmorphia comes in too.


----------



## rokd

invisiblekid said:


> I think addictive personalities and compulsive behaviours go hand in hand with BB, PL and other similar sports. It's almost like taking control of your body. The prep, the food, the drugs, the routine, the progress - it's all competing against and controlling yourself, and to be successful you almost have to be compulsive. I think this is often where dysmorphia comes in too.


 I agree completely!
I'm working on this with my psychotherapist. A "normal" person probably couldn't believe, how hard it is for me, to put aside my daily routine (training, meal prep, etc.) or just make one little exception. The need for control of everything is an addiction of itself.
When I got clean, it was like I had immediately switched from drugs back to fitness. That's the only thing that I knew from before and I have had this kind of lifestyle since my late teens.

The biggest irony is that I don't even do this professionally and don't make a cent of it.
I work as a computer programmer - sitting behind a screen for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Huntingground

*Critique of my first year of bodybuilding (01/07/2019-01/07/2020)*

Because of my stubbornness I have fooked up the first year of BB. I mistakenly thought that leaning out at 252-255lbs would alleviate apnea symptoms and allow me to take gear again. I have tried so many combinations of gear/food/diet to try to get away from the apnea but have had to come to the realisation that I will have to strip to 230s.

I have trained hard and consistently, even through lockdown. I have lived the life by eating well, no alcohol/drugs/smoking etc but the lack of sleep has snookered me and left me spinning my wheels.

I am still learning about BB of course and am bound to make many mistakes over the coming months and years.

Here is a pic from 30th June at approx 258lbs in the evening. I look fairly decent for 46yo but still have the same issues which are lack of muscle on upper back and arms. I haven't been able to train legs for a few months either but I think these are still pretty big (apart from calves!!).

I have entered a transformation comp with a few of the lads off TM until the end of the year and I am determined to do well in that. I will start working with a coach on September 1st to try a different approach to diet and training too. First stop mid 230s.

I still harbour distant thoughts about competing but it could be a while away yet.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@Huntingground

Have you tried doing 'vacuum' exercises for stomach? I think that if you can pull in your stomach tighter whilst flexing it'll give a much better illusion of size if that makes sense? It's not about being lean as your stomach looks lean on the surface but it's still large if that makes sense? I think if you 'lose' 2" off your waist by pulling it in, it'll be like gaining more on the chest. 
Hope that helps.
Obviously if you're already vacuuming then ignore me and pretend you aren't.


----------



## Huntingground

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> Have you tried doing 'vacuum' exercises for stomach? I think that if you can pull in your stomach tighter whilst flexing it'll give a much better illusion of size if that makes sense? It's not about being lean as your stomach looks lean on the surface but it's still large if that makes sense? I think if you 'lose' 2" off your waist by pulling it in, it'll be like gaining more on the chest.
> Hope that helps.
> Obviously if you're already vacuuming then ignore me and pretend you aren't.


 Defo makes sense and people have stated it before. I haven't done it though!!

It was all the heavy SQ and DL allied to the immense amounts of food to get me to 20-21st whilst competing I think. Guinness too 

TBH the main issue is the apnea so when/if I lose the 20lbs, I should look better and have a slimmer waist too.

Cheers!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Huntingground said:


> Defo makes sense and people have stated it before. I haven't done it though!!
> 
> It was all the heavy SQ and DL allied to the immense amounts of food to get me to 20-21st whilst competing I think. Guinness too
> 
> TBH the main issue is the apnea so when/if I lose the 20lbs, I should look better and have a slimmer waist too.
> 
> Cheers!!


 Definitely do the vacuums, do them while at work or while watching a movie until you're at the stage where you're semi vacuuming without hardly trying. I remember doing them when you g(I just did it, no one told me to) and the Doms were something else but eventually those muscles were strong and would be semi vacuuming with no effort. 
Ensure you do them correctly too and not simply just hold stomach in a bit, they ain't easy to do at first so don't despair.


----------



## TITO

Still training hard with health being main goal these days


----------



## superpube

BLUE(UK) said:


> Definitely do the vacuums, do them while at work or while watching a movie until you're at the stage where you're semi vacuuming without hardly trying. I remember doing them when you g(I just did it, no one told me to) and the Doms were something else but eventually those muscles were strong and would be semi vacuuming with no effort.
> Ensure you do them correctly too and not simply just hold stomach in a bit, they ain't easy to do at first so don't despair.


 Explain how to do them correctly please?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

superpube said:


> Explain how to do them correctly please?


 Bit late but this may help?

https://www.bodybuilding.com/content/stomach-vacuum-exercise.html


----------



## js77

SwoleTip said:


> Welcome
> 
> You look awesome! I'm trying to get this lean now. How long have you been lifting?


 From trannies to men.... mate im worried about you.. the confusion in your head must be driving you nuts!!


----------



## js77

TITO said:


> Still training hard with health being main goal these days
> 
> View attachment 186697


 I'd love to be able to have relatively small legs that are still really muscular. They double in size just squatting to sit on the toilet. I have to do literally nothing otherwise it's tracksuits and shorts only.

Looking good mate.


----------



## 72670

TITO said:


> Still training hard with health being main goal these days
> 
> View attachment 186697


 Looking decent, what's your stats?


----------



## mrwright

js77 said:


> I'd love to be able to have relatively small legs that are still really muscular. They double in size just squatting to sit on the toilet. I have to do literally nothing otherwise it's tracksuits and shorts only.
> 
> Looking good mate.


 Can't decide if that's a compliment or an insult


----------



## TITO

B3NCH1 said:


> Looking decent, what's your stats?


 Nothing too impressive mate 5ft 9 and 90kg


----------



## Ares

mrwright said:


> Can't decide if that's a compliment or an insult


 




@TITO looking mint bud!


----------



## js77

Huntingground said:


> *Critique of my first year of bodybuilding (01/07/2019-01/07/2020)*
> 
> Because of my stubbornness I have fooked up the first year of BB. I mistakenly thought that leaning out at 252-255lbs would alleviate apnea symptoms and allow me to take gear again. I have tried so many combinations of gear/food/diet to try to get away from the apnea but have had to come to the realisation that I will have to strip to 230s.
> 
> I have trained hard and consistently, even through lockdown. I have lived the life by eating well, no alcohol/drugs/smoking etc but the lack of sleep has snookered me and left me spinning my wheels.
> 
> I am still learning about BB of course and am bound to make many mistakes over the coming months and years.
> 
> Here is a pic from 30th June at approx 258lbs in the evening. I look fairly decent for 46yo but still have the same issues which are lack of muscle on upper back and arms. I haven't been able to train legs for a few months either but I think these are still pretty big (apart from calves!!).
> 
> I have entered a transformation comp with a few of the lads off TM until the end of the year and I am determined to do well in that. I will start working with a coach on September 1st to try a different approach to diet and training too. First stop mid 230s.
> 
> I still harbour distant thoughts about competing but it could be a while away yet.
> 
> View attachment 186681


 You're looking good big boy.... gotta love the moccasins.... I haven't seen those since the 1970's... can you still get hold of them? Soooo fu**ing comfy !


----------



## Huntingground

js77 said:


> You're looking good big boy.... gotta love the moccasins.... I haven't seen those since the 1970's... can you still get hold of them? Soooo fu**ing comfy !


 Fur-lined M&S slippers mate, I wear them in garden and for DIY!! Mother-in-law gets me then for Xmas some years :thumb


----------



## js77

Huntingground said:


> Fur-lined M&S slippers mate, I wear them in garden and for DIY!! Mother-in-law gets me then for Xmas some years :thumb


 I've just placed an order !


----------



## paxman85.

75kg ???


----------



## SwoleTip

paxman85. said:


> 75kg ???
> 
> View attachment 186837


 Gonna bulk?


----------



## mrwright

paxman85. said:


> 75kg ???
> 
> View attachment 186837


 Are you asking or telling?


----------



## paxman85.

mrwright said:


> Are you asking or telling?


 Sorry was meant to be an emoji


----------



## jake87

paxman85. said:


> 75kg ???
> 
> View attachment 186837


 Believe it or not theres a way to pose topless on a bodybuilding forum and this is the only way not to do it. @anna1 will destroy you


----------



## Seppuku71

There's a few guys on here that were probably hoping you'd pull those shorts down a bit further and post pics.....


----------



## Youdontknowme

Seppuku71 said:


> There's a few guys on here that were probably hoping you'd pull those shorts down a bit further and post pics.....


 Bet some would even pay


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

Not a glamorous at all got miles of fat still to lose then loads of size to gain but still considering I was fat as f**k 8 weeks ago


----------



## Cronus

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> Not a glamorous at all got miles of fat still to lose then loads of size to gain but still considering I was fat as f**k 8 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 187589


 Whats under the towel sexy boi? x


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss

Cronus said:


> Whats under the towel sexy boi? x


 At the minute slightly smaller then usual nuts


----------



## Mickstar




----------



## Mickstar

4 months cutting now waiting for the gym to open again, hopefully mid sep where i am. Limited equipment at home,and have lost size but looking to go back into a gaining phase asap.


----------



## Endomorph84

mrwright said:


> Can't decide if that's a compliment or an insult


 Deffo an insult, cheek of it.

I heard he wears stringers and baggy bottoms - All show, no go.


----------



## Endomorph84

Seppuku71 said:


> There's a few guys on here that were probably hoping you'd pull those shorts down a bit further and post pics.....


 Speak for yourself! :lol:


----------



## Youdontknowme

Taking it steady, 6 pounds up from end of lockdown/cut weight

















inb4 DYELB


----------



## Endomorph84

Youdontknowme said:


> Taking it steady, 6 pounds up from end of lockdown/cut weight


 Make your bed you scruff.


----------



## PSevens2017

Youdontknowme said:


> Taking it steady, 6 pounds up from end of lockdown/cut weight
> 
> View attachment 188285
> 
> 
> View attachment 188287
> 
> 
> inb4 DYELB


 Can't beat an upright hoover bro


----------



## Youdontknowme

PSevens2017 said:


> Can't beat an upright hoover bro


 Doubles up as a core workout


----------



## mrwright

Youdontknowme said:


> Taking it steady, 6 pounds up from end of lockdown/cut weight
> 
> View attachment 188285
> 
> 
> View attachment 188287
> 
> 
> inb4 DYELB


 Right sides bigger than left


----------



## Youdontknowme

mrwright said:


> Right sides bigger than left


 I know. Need to lay off wanking for a bit


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> There's a few guys on here that were probably hoping you'd pull those shorts down a bit further and post pics.....


 Yep.... there's one just here actually


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Youdontknowme said:


> Taking it steady, 6 pounds up from end of lockdown/cut weight
> 
> View attachment 188285
> 
> 
> View attachment 188287
> 
> 
> inb4 DYELB


 Dat shirt be poppin'!!!


----------



## Youdontknowme

BLUE(UK) said:


> Dat shirt be poppin'!!!


 I popped all my shirts when I got FAT last year :lol: fu**ing 1.5g and 1000+ cal surplus


----------



## elmanio

This is my fat ass 6 weeks ago at the beginning of my weight loss attempt, from 201lb in this pic down to about 188lb now...

Question is... who wants to get some milk from these tiddies?


----------



## sean m

Endomorph84 said:


> Make your bed you scruff.


 Don't you mean fold the sofa back up


----------



## Heavyassweights

Youdontknowme said:


> Taking it steady, 6 pounds up from end of lockdown/cut weight
> 
> View attachment 188285
> 
> 
> View attachment 188287
> 
> 
> inb4 DYELB


 U natty brah?


----------



## Vincent211193

From a month or so ago. Think after a back session


----------



## Youdontknowme

Shoulders are starting to come back!


----------



## Kazza61

Youdontknowme said:


> Shoulders are starting to come back!
> 
> View attachment 188837


 Looking awesome man. Who's that fella stood in front of you?


----------



## Kazza61

Kazza61 said:


> Looking awesome man. Who's that fella stood in front of you?


 Sorry @Youdontknowme - couldn't resist!


----------



## Youdontknowme

Kazza61 said:


> Sorry @Youdontknowme - couldn't resist!


 I'm surprised it took someone so long :lol:


----------



## M.I.A

Vincent211193 said:


> From a month or so ago. Think after a back session
> 
> View attachment 188657
> 
> 
> View attachment 188659
> 
> 
> View attachment 188661


 big belly front?


----------



## TALBOTL

paxman85. said:


> 75kg ???
> 
> View attachment 186837


 @js77 a nice toy for you here mate x


----------



## Endomorph84

TALBOTL said:


> @js77 a nice toy for you here mate x


 Clean shaven too. Just how he likes em!


----------



## js77

TALBOTL said:


> @js77 a nice toy for you here mate x


 Mmmmmm..,,



Endomorph84 said:


> Clean shaven too. Just how he likes em!


 With a touch of lube I think I could fit his entire body into my rectum


----------



## Popeye66

js77 said:


> Mmmmmm..,,
> 
> With a touch of lube I think I could fit his entire body into my rectum


 In for pics !!


----------



## js77

Popeye66 said:


> In for pics !!


 Bare with me mate.

Its saying the pic file is too big..... anyone know how to make smaller using an iPhone?


----------



## Wildkid

js77 said:


> Bare with me mate.
> 
> Its saying the pic file is too big..... anyone know how to make smaller using an iPhone?


 Send it to yourself on an email mate, you can reduce the file size.


----------



## Youdontknowme

js77 said:


> Bare with me mate.
> 
> Its saying the pic file is too big..... anyone know how to make smaller using an iPhone?


 Search for an app called compress. Can use it for avi pics too.

this I wanna see!!


----------



## Towel

Not as lean as I wanted but fu**ing MMA off till next year and gona focus more on some bodybuilding.

Vest is in my trousers didn't want to put it down on bench and get rona


----------



## Youdontknowme

Towel said:


> Not as lean as I wanted but fu**ing MMA off till next year and gona focus more on some bodybuilding.
> 
> Vest is in my trousers didn't want to put it down on bench and get rona
> 
> View attachment 188967


 Looking decent. Did you say you're around 230?


----------



## Towel

Youdontknowme said:


> Looking decent. Did you say you're around 230?


 Nah, I'm only 93kg atm mate, ain't that like 200lb?

My squat was 220 maybe that's what you got mixed up with :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Youdontknowme

Towel said:


> Nah, I'm only 93kg atm mate, ain't that like 200lb?
> 
> My squat was 220 maybe that's what you got mixed up with :whistling: :lol:


 That could be it :lol: more envious of your shoulders than your squat though haha


----------



## Towel

Youdontknowme said:


> That could be it :lol: more envious of your shoulders than your squat though haha


 Underdosed gear mate, it's the key, none of this fully dosed stuff, that's where lads go wrong.

Jokes aside I never train shoulders, only body part I don't train as it f**ks me when sparring as I can't keep my hands up when shoulders are fatigued


----------



## Youdontknowme

Towel said:


> Underdosed gear mate, it's the key, none of this fully dosed stuff, that's where lads go wrong.
> 
> Jokes aside I never train shoulders, only body part I don't train as it f**ks me when sparring as I can't keep my hands up when shoulders are fatigued


 I have a whole shoulder day and underdosed gear so should be good in no time!


----------



## BicepBandito

mal said:


> View attachment 181091
> 
> 
> Was prepin but all shows now off till sept nabba wales anyways....gyms will close soon too imo so a total fvcking car crash of a year to come.


 That waist must look ridiculous when shredded


----------



## Vincent211193

M.I.A said:


> big belly front?


 Nah, but my abs were not visible enough to warrant a shot lol

s**t happens when your bulking


----------



## Wildkid

Towel said:


> Not as lean as I wanted but fu**ing MMA off till next year and gona focus more on some bodybuilding.
> 
> Vest is in my trousers didn't want to put it down on bench and get rona
> 
> View attachment 188967


 Just seen this, You're looking in decent condition mate.


----------



## Towel

Wildkid said:


> Just seen this, You're looking in decent condition mate.


 Not a patch on some of the lads on here but happy enough considering my coach nearly got me to drop him all together to focus on MMA, I've managed to find a balance between both, I don't get paid for either so don't see why I'd give up either of my hobbies. Cheers mate


----------



## Youdontknowme

Starting to see some back development!


----------



## mrwright

Youdontknowme said:


> Starting to see some back development!
> 
> View attachment 189225


 Difference is like night and day

Its like a light went off above your head and everything came together......


----------



## Youdontknowme

mrwright said:


> Difference is like night and day
> 
> Its like a light went off above your head and everything came together......


 In all seriousness, it's frustrating as I was using the front room window for natural light, now summers all but gone there is no light there at that time. Need a new spot!


----------



## TURBS

Youdontknowme said:


> In all seriousness, it's frustrating as I was using the front room window for natural light, now summers all but gone there is no light there at that time. Need a new spot!


 Take photo earlier


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> Starting to see some back development!
> 
> View attachment 189225


 Photo shopped


----------



## Youdontknowme

TERBO said:


> Take photo earlier


 Needs to be later I think , but no food/drink till photos took and I ain't doing that lol


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Photo shopped


 I wish I knew how, I'd give myself some lats! That's a month of hard graft!


----------



## Endomorph84

Youdontknowme said:


> I wish I knew how, I'd give myself some lats! That's a month of hard graft!


 Be patient mate, lats are coming on.

There's deffo a diff between the pics.


----------



## Youdontknowme

Endomorph84 said:


> Be patient mate, lats are coming on.
> 
> There's deffo a diff between the pics.


 Patient? So not more gear required then? :lol:


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> I wish I knew how, I'd give myself some lats! That's a month of hard graft!


 Solid difference between the two though.


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Solid difference between the two though.


 Cheers pal. Back seems to be my best improvement area to be fair. I can live with that though!


----------



## Youdontknowme

Mid session shoulders. Bad lighting and camera angle mind!


----------



## Simon90

Youdontknowme said:


> Mid session shoulders. Bad lighting and camera angle mind!
> 
> View attachment 189531


 Your traps are bigger can see improvements on the back pic deffo...but you look way bigger from front tho...you need to start hitting the rows hard man


----------



## Youdontknowme

Simon90 said:


> Your traps are bigger can see improvements on the back pic deffo...but you look way bigger from front tho...you need to start hitting the rows hard man


 BOR weight going up every week, pushing as hard as I can mate!


----------



## Simon90

Youdontknowme said:


> BOR weight going up every week, pushing as hard as I can mate!


 I had a very small back before training now it's the biggest body part by a mile, actually a bit out of proportion tbh compared to arms chest etc...heavy bb rows dB rows rackpulls pullovers


----------



## Youdontknowme

Simon90 said:


> I had a very small back before training now it's the biggest body part by a mile, actually a bit out of proportion tbh compared to arms chest etc...heavy bb rows dB rows rackpulls pullovers


 My back day at the moment is Wide grip pull down, BB BOR, narroW grip pull down, pullovers, straight arm pull down. Various rep ranges . Will give that 6 months or so to see how I'm progressing before making any changes.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Youdontknowme said:


> BOR weight going up every week, pushing as hard as I can mate!


 BOR is pulling not pushing.


----------



## Youdontknowme

BLUE(UK) said:


> BOR is pulling not pushing.


 Pfft!


----------



## Youdontknowme

BLUE(UK) said:


> BOR is pulling not pushing.


 Knew I was going wrong somewhere :lol:


----------



## Youdontknowme

So weight stalled last week, surprising as my cals are pretty high! But had cals increased, again, so that shouldn't happen again for a little while.

the sleeves I bought are a godsend for my elbows, but too tight when pumped, so hoping I can return and get the XL ones!

turns out doing an arm day 2 days before chest has an impact on my session, so not bothering with that any more!!

s**t at posing it seems too! Couple of pics from this morning ..clearly an issue with symmetry, should I be concerned at this stage or just keep pushing for size for now?


----------



## PSevens2017

Youdontknowme said:


> I wish I knew how, I'd give myself some lats! That's a month of hard graft!


 Had a new tattoo in that time too mate?


----------



## DORIAN

Youdontknowme said:


> Looking decent. Did you say you're around 230?


 Decent? He looks Awesome!


----------



## DORIAN

Towel said:


> Not as lean as I wanted but fu**ing MMA off till next year and gona focus more on some bodybuilding.
> 
> Vest is in my trousers didn't want to put it down on bench and get rona
> 
> View attachment 188967


 Excellent mate, delts n biceps looking huge


----------



## Youdontknowme

PSevens2017 said:


> Had a new tattoo in that time too mate?


 Just a continuation of the sleeve. About 2/3s done now


----------



## hmgs

Fish & rice cakes, fish and rice cakes...












er, not me!


----------



## CaneCorsoX2

Post morning bench session.

105.8kg today.


----------



## Youdontknowme

Finally starting to see some back thickness. This was a relaxed and accidental shot ( I was recording to get a rear double bicep shot that came out rubbish...)


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> View attachment 190267
> Currently on a lean bulk through until December, sitting at 16 stone 9. Hoping to peak around 18 stone. Definitely starting to get some decent thickness on my back. (Ignore the T shirt tan lines haha!)


 Decent thickness on your waist


----------



## AnimalLifter

hmgs said:


> Fish & rice cakes, fish and rice cakes...
> View attachment 189995
> 
> View attachment 189997
> er, not me!





CaneCorsoX2 said:


> View attachment 190023
> 
> 
> Post morning bench session.
> 
> 105.8kg today.


 Damn bros.... You are looking Good!!!

I thought only Black Lads looked decent Ripped but CaneCorsoX2 really making the White Lads Look Good, if you had darker skin you'd look like an ANIMAL


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> Decent thickness on your waist


 Didn't realise I was supposed to be on a cut, thanks for pointing that out mate :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> Didn't realise I was supposed to be on a cut, thanks for pointing that out mate :thumbup1:


 You are welcome mate.

Look forward to seeing the after pics, I love a muffin top


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> You are welcome mate.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the after pics, I love a muffin top


 34/36 waist is hardly a muffin top mate.

Forgot you wore kids size trousers, bless you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon90




----------



## Youdontknowme

Wildkid said:


> 34/36 waist is hardly a muffin top mate.
> 
> Forgot you wore kids size trousers, bless you. :thumbup1:


 I'm frantically clinging on to a 32 waist for as long as possible lol. My body seems to be lapping up the calories right now on this bulk , not sure how long that will last though!


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> 34/36 waist is hardly a muffin top mate.
> 
> Forgot you wore kids size trousers, bless you. :thumbup1:


 A lean bulk generally starts from a lean physique


----------



## AnimalLifter

Simon90 said:


> View attachment 190271


 HAHAHAHAHA

Dats dah @vs-Admin

HAHAHAHAHA

Funniest GIF ever seen


----------



## AnimalLifter

CaneCorsoX2 said:


> View attachment 190023
> 
> 
> Post morning bench session.
> 
> 105.8kg today.


 That's something tho bros.

Traps go up to his ruddy Ear lobes bro, traps nearly taller than me


----------



## Wildkid

Youdontknowme said:


> I'm frantically clinging on to a 32 waist for as long as possible lol. My body seems to be lapping up the calories right now on this bulk , not sure how long that will last though!


 Haha depends how far you want to go with it mate, if you can keep it slim then more power to you! :thumb


----------



## PSevens2017

AnimalLifter said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Dats dah @vs-Admin
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Funniest GIF ever seen


 No one likes a grass, Lee. You scab!


----------



## AnimalLifter

PSevens2017 said:


> No one likes a grass, Lee. You scab!


 Some people aint grasses on here, they Lawns


----------



## Youdontknowme

Wildkid said:


> Haha depends how far you want to go with it mate, if you can keep it slim then more power to you! :thumb


 It's only because I opted to get really lean over lockdown. It seems getting really lean and then tapering cals up to a pretty huge surplus has got me really efficient , I might say too efficient! Last 3 weeks body composition improving and not gained a pound . Considering it's a 1000 cal surplus rest days and 1500 training days it's a bit crazy!


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> A lean bulk generally starts from a lean physique


 A lean bulk isn't always started from a 5-10% BF physique.

A leak bulk consists of gaining weight/muscle at a maintainable rate without putting on stupid amounts of body fat compared to a full on bulk. If my weight ups by 2 pound a week then I'm happy providing my waist is staying the same size.

If you want to have a dig for the sake of having a dig, then be my guest, just make yourself out to look like a dick.


----------



## Wildkid

Youdontknowme said:


> It's only because I opted to get really lean over lockdown. It seems getting really lean and then tapering cals up to a pretty huge surplus has got me really efficient , I might say too efficient! Last 3 weeks body composition improving and not gained a pound . Considering it's a 1000 cal surplus rest days and 1500 training days it's a bit crazy!


 Decent if you're making consistent gains though, especially when you're in a big surplus!

I'm currently stuck on having to adjust my calories each week as I'm hitting a bit of a wall some weeks. As long as the right measurements are going up, and the lifts are going up, I'm trying to ignore paying too much attention to the scales.


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> A lean bulk isn't always started from a 5-10% BF physique.
> 
> A leak bulk consists of gaining weight/muscle at a maintainable rate without putting on stupid amounts of body fat compared to a full on bulk. If my weight ups by 2 pound a week then I'm happy providing my waist is staying the same size.
> 
> If you want to have a dig for the sake of having a dig, then be my guest, just make yourself out to look like a dick.


 5-10% is ripped rather than lean.

You are certainly closer to 20% than 10%

Your cycle and your body, so you do as you please

Just stating 'lean bulk' seems slightly misguided


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> 34/36 waist is hardly a muffin top mate.
> 
> Forgot you wore kids size trousers, bless you. :thumbup1:


 Just for reference 

And I'm 6 years older than you


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> Just for reference
> 
> And I'm 6 years older than you
> 
> View attachment 190275


 Also looks like you're 6 feet shorter with a 32'' leg. Do you get half price jeans with kids clothes?


----------



## AnimalLifter

Wildkid said:


> Also looks like you're 6 feet shorter with a 32'' leg. Do you get half price jeans with kids clothes?


 These are his Shorts


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> Also looks like you're 6 feet shorter with a 32'' leg. Do you get half price jeans with kids clothes?


 6ft at 16st 6lb actually

And yeah, they were cheap actually, got then in America.

541 is a muscle fit, maybe you can get some one day.


----------



## Youdontknowme

Wildkid said:


> Decent if you're making consistent gains though, especially when you're in a big surplus!
> 
> I'm currently stuck on having to adjust my calories each week as I'm hitting a bit of a wall some weeks. As long as the right measurements are going up, and the lifts are going up, I'm trying to ignore paying too much attention to the scales.


 Yeah I'm the same. But have to weigh myself for weekly checkins. Scale weight is the easiest variable to monitor, next to measurements I guess and strength increases.

I struggle by the mirror and photos , hard to see improvements visually in yourself


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> 6ft at 16st 6lb actually
> 
> And yeah, they were cheap actually, got then in America.
> 
> 541 is a muscle fit, maybe you can get some one day.


 Do those 'muscle fit' jeans go with your 'muscle fit' t shirts? Nice to see you've got some clothing to 'tell you'. Hope they give you the much needed confidence boost buddy.


----------



## Wildkid

Youdontknowme said:


> Yeah I'm the same. But have to weigh myself for weekly checkins. Scale weight is the easiest variable to monitor, next to measurements I guess and strength increases.
> 
> I struggle by the mirror and photos , hard to see improvements visually in yourself


 I know exactly what you mean. Im finding that I'm seeing improvements in strength increases and notices big changes visually from comparable photos.

It's hard to notice visual improvements as you see yourself every day in the mirror. You with a PT if you're doing weekly checkins?


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> Do those 'muscle fit' jeans go with your 'muscle fit' t shirts? Nice to see you've got some clothing to 'tell you'. Hope they give you the much needed confidence boost buddy.


 Regular t-shirts for me Harry, don't need them clinging on to me.

I'm no bodybuilder, just a gym goer

They are athletic fit if we are being precise.

Have some stretch around the thighs, possibly around the waist as well.

Maybe worth a look


----------



## Youdontknowme

Wildkid said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Im finding that I'm seeing improvements in strength increases and notices big changes visually from comparable photos.
> 
> It's hard to notice visual improvements as you see yourself every day in the mirror. You with a PT if you're doing weekly checkins?


 Yes mate. I failed my last bulk, just put loads of fat and water on. Decided to get a coach for post lockdown after I dieted myself. Was only going to do a few months but decided to stick with him for a year or so while I get my head around managing cals/macros.

the accountability keeps the mind focussed throughout the week.


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> Regular t-shirts for me Harry, don't need them clinging on to me.
> 
> I'm no bodybuilder, just a gym goer
> 
> They are athletic fit if we are being precise.
> 
> Have some stretch around the thighs, possibly around the waist as well.
> 
> Maybe worth a look


 I didn't ask for your inside leg measurement, no need to explain your life story to me mate.


----------



## Youdontknowme

G-man99 said:


> Regular t-shirts for me Harry, don't need them clinging on to me.
> 
> I'm no bodybuilder, just a gym goer
> 
> They are athletic fit if we are being precise.
> 
> Have some stretch around the thighs, possibly around the waist as well.
> 
> Maybe worth a look


 I might buy some when I got some muscles in me legs


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> I didn't ask for your inside leg measurement, no need to explain your life story to me mate.


 Aww, just thought we were getting to know each other as well


----------



## G-man99

Youdontknowme said:


> I might buy some when I got some muscles in me legs


 Would look good on you mate


----------



## Wildkid

G-man99 said:


> Aww, just thought we were getting to know each other as well


 Will a candle lit dinner cheer you up?


----------



## G-man99

Wildkid said:


> Will a candle lit dinner cheer you up?


 It's a start!


----------



## M.I.A

Wildkid said:


> View attachment 190267
> Currently on a lean bulk through until December, sitting at 16 stone 9. Hoping to peak around 18 stone. Definitely starting to get some decent thickness on my back. (Ignore the T shirt tan lines haha!)


 You're fat mate, I'd cut down before you become even fatter


----------



## Frandeman

M.I.A said:


> You're fat mate, I'd cut down before you become even fatter


 Cant see a fu**ing muscle


----------



## M.I.A

Frandeman said:


> Cant see a fu**ing muscle


 Needs to post a front tit picture


----------



## G-man99

M.I.A said:


> Needs to post a front tit picture


 Decent tits on him actually


----------



## Frandeman

M.I.A said:


> Needs to post a front tit picture


 Fat birds got big tits :thumb


----------



## CaneCorsoX2

Youdontknowme said:


> I'm frantically clinging on to a 32 waist for as long as possible lol. My body seems to be lapping up the calories right now on this bulk , not sure how long that will last though!


 Perfectly possible to do, my waist is 31.5 inches. Have to buy 36 or 38 trousers to get suitable size for legs and then wear a belt which is annoying.

At 259lbs (117.8kg) my waist was 35. 5 inches, but I was force feeding and decided I didn't like being that size. Walking my dogs was getting tough up and down hills and life just felt laboured.

I'd be inclined to agree with @G-man99 that a lean bulk is best started from a lean position. Insulin sensitivity is high, its harder to gain fat when leaner, look better and your body is better primed to grow. I'd be happy with 2-4lbs a month if lean bulking very strictly.

Everyone has different goals tho, some prioritise aesthetics, some want to just look good in a top, others don't care and just want to be strong. Each to their own.


----------



## Youdontknowme

CaneCorsoX2 said:


> Perfectly possible to do, my waist is 31.5 inches. Have to buy 36 or 38 trousers to get suitable size for legs and then wear a belt which is annoying.
> 
> At 259lbs (117.8kg) my waist was 35. 5 inches, but I was force feeding and decided I didn't like being that size. Walking my dogs was getting tough up and down hills and life just felt laboured.
> 
> I'd be inclined to agree with @G-man99 that a lean bulk is best started from a lean position. Insulin sensitivity is high, its harder to gain fat when leaner, look better and your body is better primed to grow. I'd be happy with 2-4lbs a month if lean bulking very strictly.
> 
> Everyone has different goals tho, some prioritise aesthetics, some want to just look good in a top, others don't care and just want to be strong. Each to their own.


 Perhaps that's what's happening here with me , I started around 12 ish % Bf on this bulk and have been increasing cals slowly weekly and everything is staying tight on 1000+ surplus (similar cals last year and got fat, went from 32" waist needing a belt to 34 without a belt!). I've averaged 4lb a month since gyms opened up but it's stalled last couple of weeks, but progress everywhere else so not too worried.

my aim is 200-210 15% max. I'm 6ft and current 180

edit: my request to the coach was a steady bulk and please keep my jaw line


----------



## CaneCorsoX2

Youdontknowme said:


> Perhaps that's what's happening here with me , I started around 12 ish % Bf on this bulk and have been increasing cals slowly weekly and everything is staying tight on 1000+ surplus (similar cals last year and got fat, went from 32" waist needing a belt to 34 without a belt!). I've averaged 4lb a month since gyms opened up but it's stalled last couple of weeks, but progress everywhere else so not too worried.
> 
> my aim is 200-210 15% max. I'm 6ft and current 180
> 
> edit: my request to the coach was a steady bulk and please keep my jaw line


 Your coach has a similar view point to ones I've used and it's sensible.

When I go into a gaining stage I effectively add size up until I get to a point I'd feel uncomfortable being seen without a shirt on, which is basically when my abs disappear so around the 15% mark on my torso. My legs are always fatter.

If you've got no definition, for me I see no point in gaining more size, I don't buy into the Lee Priest type bulk. I'm not looking to get noticeably bigger now anyway. 105-110kg in good nick is my comfortable space.


----------



## 90537

Me and my brother (I'm on the left)

Currently on TRT and just started a short run of Anavar

Danny


----------



## PSevens2017

Shergar said:


> Me and my brother (I'm on the left)
> 
> Currently on TRT and just started a short run of Anavar
> 
> Danny
> 
> View attachment 190365


 You can tell your brothers..... you both have the same eyes :thumbup1:

Looking good mate. Forearms are looking proper. You train grip/forearm separately?


----------



## 90537

PSevens2017 said:


> You can tell your brothers..... you both have the same eyes :thumbup1:
> 
> Looking good mate. Forearms are looking proper. You train grip/forearm separately?


 Lol same eyes :lol:

Never done forearm isolation work if I am honest buddy.

Grip work has always seemed to help build them but I don't do much of that these days either.

Danny


----------



## Ajinkya

g


----------



## Seppuku71

I can't believe that none of the usual suspects on here haven't asked you to.drop those pants a little.


----------



## Ajinkya

Seppuku71 said:


> I can't believe that none of the usual suspects on here haven't asked you to.drop those pants a little.


 oh comon, dont pick on me like this. i need genuine advice


----------



## Youdontknowme

Ajinkya said:


> oh comon, dont pick on me like this. i need genuine advice


 Cut... get lean and then push from there


----------



## Mickstar




----------



## Mickstar

Just started my bulk phase up a few pounds and strength is getting better by the week.


----------



## SwoleTip

Ajinkya said:


> oh comon, dont pick on me like this. i need genuine advice


 Cut bro! Don't wanna see those love handles again


----------



## sean m

Ajinkya said:


> oh comon, dont pick on me like this. i need genuine advice


 Cut


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> I can't believe that none of the usual suspects on here haven't asked you to.drop those pants a little.


 I've PM'd him.... didn't want to put too much pressure on too soon


----------



## js77

Shergar said:


> Me and my brother (I'm on the left)
> 
> Currently on TRT and just started a short run of Anavar
> 
> Danny
> 
> View attachment 190365


 Looking good mate... arms at least .

Cant imagine that's your only decent body part though.


----------



## Seppuku71

js77 said:


> Looking good mate... arms at least .
> 
> Cant imagine that's your only decent body part though.


 Yeah, can you drop those pants a little...


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> Yeah, can you drop those pants a little...


 Always start with a PM bro....


----------



## Youdontknowme

This mornings check in photos. 2lbs up from last week, now sitting at 181, 14 up since gyms opened. These were rushed as I was knackered and had the school run. Also forgot to turn the bloody light off again

anyway, thought I'd treat you all to a bit of leg this morning,


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> This mornings check in photos. 2lbs up from last week, now sitting at 181, 14 up since gyms opened. These were rushed as I was knackered and had the school run. Also forgot to turn the bloody light off again
> 
> anyway, thought I'd treat you all to a bit of leg this morning,
> 
> View attachment 190805
> 
> 
> View attachment 190807
> 
> 
> View attachment 190809


 Do your coach a favor and get some better lighting or stand outside in the natural light, seems way too dark. Unless you meant to say you forgot to turn the light "on"?

Also how tall are you?


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Do your coach a favor and get some better lighting or stand outside in the natural light, seems way too dark. Unless you meant to say you forgot to turn the light "on"?
> 
> Also how tall are you?


 I stand in front of the front room window. I should have the light off, then the whole pic lightens up as my phone adjusts to the natural light. I just forgot this morning and didn't realise till I went to screenshot the video.

ive sent them and told him I'll take them again tomorrow am fasted in better light


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Do your coach a favor and get some better lighting or stand outside in the natural light, seems way too dark. Unless you meant to say you forgot to turn the light "on"?
> 
> Also how tall are you?


 6ft


----------



## mrwright

Youdontknowme said:


> I stand in front of the front room window. I should have the light off, then the whole pic lightens up as my phone adjusts to the natural light. I just forgot this morning and didn't realise till I went to screenshot the video.
> 
> ive sent them and told him I'll take them again tomorrow am fasted in better light


 Looks like I'm in the character creator for some game with that pose


----------



## Seppuku71

Cronus said:


> Do your coach a favor and get some better lighting or stand outside in the natural light, seems way too dark. Unless you meant to say you forgot to turn the light "on"?
> 
> Also how tall are you?


 Also, can you drop those pants a little?


----------



## Youdontknowme

Seppuku71 said:


> Also, can you drop those pants a little?


 Will do next time x x


----------



## G-man99

Youdontknowme said:


> This mornings check in photos. 2lbs up from last week, now sitting at 181, 14 up since gyms opened. These were rushed as I was knackered and had the school run. Also forgot to turn the bloody light off again
> 
> anyway, thought I'd treat you all to a bit of leg this morning,
> 
> View attachment 190805
> 
> 
> View attachment 190807
> 
> 
> View attachment 190809


 You've got a coach, shed load of homebrew, 378 odd grams of protein daily and want to do a competition right??

Am I missing something here??????


----------



## js77

Shergar said:


> Lol same eyes :lol:
> 
> Never done forearm isolation work if I am honest buddy.
> 
> Grip work has always seemed to help build them but I don't do much of that these days either.
> 
> Danny


 Half a dozen bouts of daily masturbation counts as direct forearm work bro :thumb


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Shergar said:


> Me and my brother (I'm on the left)
> 
> Currently on TRT and just started a short run of Anavar
> 
> Danny
> 
> View attachment 190365


 Which of the Mentzer boys was nuttier? Lol!

Wish my brother had the same hobbies, activities and interests as me.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Seppuku71 said:


> I can't believe that none of the usual suspects on here haven't asked you to.drop those pants a little.


 You called?


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Youdontknowme said:


> This mornings check in photos. 2lbs up from last week, now sitting at 181, 14 up since gyms opened. These were rushed as I was knackered and had the school run. Also forgot to turn the bloody light off again
> 
> anyway, thought I'd treat you all to a bit of leg this morning,
> 
> View attachment 190805
> 
> 
> View attachment 190807
> 
> 
> View attachment 190809


 Yeah, it's the camera and lighting that's the unknown variable.


----------



## Youdontknowme

G-man99 said:


> You've got a coach, shed load of homebrew, 378 odd grams of protein daily and want to do a competition right??
> 
> Am I missing something here??????


 Have you seen my starting point (end of lockdown) I'm taking it steady, last time I tried to rush I got fat!


----------



## G-man99

Youdontknowme said:


> This mornings check in photos. 2lbs up from last week, now sitting at 181, 14 up since gyms opened. These were rushed as I was knackered and had the school run. Also forgot to turn the bloody light off again
> 
> anyway, thought I'd treat you all to a bit of leg this morning,
> 
> View attachment 190805
> 
> 
> View attachment 190807
> 
> 
> View attachment 190809


 But, on a nicer note.

Good progress from where you were mate.

Good base to build from


----------



## Youdontknowme

G-man99 said:


> You've got a coach, shed load of homebrew, 378 odd grams of protein daily and want to do a competition right??
> 
> Am I missing something here??????


 I'd say the best part of a stone in weight gain and looking leaner than my starting point, since gyms opened , isn't bad going?


----------



## Youdontknowme

G-man99 said:


> But, on a nicer note.
> 
> Good progress from where you were mate.
> 
> Good best to build from


 As thanks. I knew you loved me really


----------



## Simon90

Not happy, but better then where I was after lockdown and moving in the right direction


----------



## js77

Relaxed back (obviously) from 3 weeks ago... still cutting on 3k training and 2k rest days.

If shoulders hold out until spring next year , the contest prep shall commence .


----------



## Simon90

js77 said:


> Relaxed back (obviously) from 3 weeks ago... still cutting on 3k training and 2k rest days.
> 
> If shoulders hold out until spring next year , the contest prep shall commence .
> 
> View attachment 190843


 Looking massive arms back n shoulders are thick as f**k, how low below maintenance are your cals?


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> Have you seen my starting point (end of lockdown) I'm taking it steady, last time I tried to rush I got fat!


 Who is your coach?


----------



## Seppuku71

js77 said:


> Relaxed back (obviously) from 3 weeks ago... still cutting on 3k training and 2k rest days.
> 
> If shoulders hold out until spring next year , the contest prep shall commence .
> 
> View attachment 190843


 Can you drop those pants just a little?..


----------



## Seppuku71

At first glance i thought, he's gonna get banned for popping that out in a pic -


----------



## js77

Simon90 said:


> Looking massive arms back n shoulders are thick as f**k, how low below maintenance are your cals?


 Thanks mate. My weight has plateaued at 110kg since taking that pic 3 weeks ago. I've been dieting now for exactly 6 weeks and lost 6kg.

Although my weight has stabilised, my strength is increasing and I'm getting noticeably leaner.

My daily cals prior to starting the diet could range from 0-10k depending on what sort of stupidity I'd be up to.


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> Can you drop those pants just a little?..


 Check your inbox x


----------



## invisiblekid

Seppuku71 said:


> Can you drop those pants just a little?..


 And touch your toes @js77


----------



## invisiblekid

Simon90 said:


> Looking massive arms back n shoulders are thick as f**k, how low below maintenance are your cals?


 Agreed. That back is beastly!

Any pics of it close to contest shape @js77?


----------



## js77

invisiblekid said:


> Agreed. That back is beastly!
> 
> Any pics of it close to contest shape @js77?


 None mate and it's going to be a good 12 months until I'm ready to step on stage.

I only started training again during lockdown having had close to 2 years off completely with severed bicep tendon and both front delts torn.

I usually start my diet from circa 21 stone....this time I was 18 stone.

The plan is to drop as much bf over the next few months and then gradually build back up holding condition.


----------



## 89125

Simon90 said:


> Not happy, but better then where I was after lockdown and moving in the right direction
> 
> View attachment 190817


 Sick!!!


----------



## 89125

Shergar said:


> Me and my brother (I'm on the left)
> 
> Currently on TRT and just started a short run of Anavar
> 
> Danny
> 
> View attachment 190365


 Seriously thought this was a pic of some old school pro bbers


----------



## 89125

mal said:


> View attachment 181091
> 
> 
> Was prepin but all shows now off till sept nabba wales anyways....gyms will close soon too imo so a total fvcking car crash of a year to come.


 fu**ing mammoth!!


----------



## mal

MrBrightside said:


> fu**ing mammoth!!


 I look like sh1t now tbh didnt train over lockdown..traing atm is hard work and there shutting gyms in wales friday...total fvck up


----------



## PsychedUp

Shergar said:


> Me and my brother (I'm on the left)
> 
> Currently on TRT and just started a short run of Anavar
> 
> Danny
> 
> View attachment 190365


 fu**ing units.. either of ye ever compete?


----------



## invisiblekid

js77 said:


> None mate and it's going to be a good 12 months until I'm ready to step on stage.
> 
> I only started training again during lockdown having had close to 2 years off completely *with severed bicep tendon and both front delts torn.*
> 
> I usually start my diet from circa 21 stone....this time I was 18 stone.
> 
> The plan is to drop as much bf over the next few months and then gradually build back up holding condition.


 Sweet Jesus!! How did you sustain those injuries?

Good luck staying fit dude. How close to full ability/mobility did you regain after rehab?


----------



## 90537

PsychedUp said:


> fu**ing units.. either of ye ever compete?


 I never did buddy no.

My kid brother had plans to do so this year until all this happened.

Danny


----------



## 90537

MrBrightside said:


> Seriously thought this was a pic of some *old *school pro bbers


 Lol, got the part in bold right there mate.

Cheers.

Danny


----------



## Rob27

mal said:


> I look like sh1t now tbh didnt train over lockdown..traing atm is hard work and there shutting gyms in wales friday...total fvck up


 Looking big in the pic mate what was you running? Is this a definite about the gyms, thought it was being announced today? (I'm from wales what region you from?) theres a petition on the senedd about keeping gyms open, had over 12000 signatures, it only needed 5000 to be discussed but sign away anyway, worth a go :lol:

https://petitions.senedd.wales/petitions/244240


----------



## mal

Lloyd H said:


> Looking big in the pic mate what was you running? Is this a definite about the gyms, thought it was being announced today? (I'm from wales what region you from?) theres a petition on the senedd about keeping gyms open, had over 12000 signatures, it only needed 5000 to be discussed but sign away anyway, worth a go :lol:
> 
> https://petitions.senedd.wales/petitions/244240











This was before lockdown just test and tbol mostly, yeah gyms are shutting mate friday for 2 or three weeks according to the news this morn.


----------



## Rob27

mal said:


> View attachment 190887
> 
> 
> This was before lockdown just test and tbol mostly, yeah gyms are shutting mate friday for 2 or three weeks according to the news this morn.


 Fair play, looking good mal. Im sure i know where that gym is, not saying on here for obvious reasons as location disclosed haha. I used to use the same supplement shop as you too before I switched to smart supps :thumbup1: Ah gutted, glad I bought some more weights for my garage now to tie me over.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mal said:


> View attachment 190887
> 
> 
> This was before lockdown just test and tbol mostly, yeah gyms are shutting mate friday for 2 or three weeks according to the news this morn.


 Nice wide look. :thumbup1:


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Who is your coach?


 A young lad called Will George.


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> A young lad called Will George.


 I reckon I'd knock him out.

He has an impressive transformation. I like his client results too, looks like he acheievs some good results with some natural looking guys not just assisted

Whats your training split? What you running if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Simon90

Cronus said:


> I reckon I'd knock him out.
> 
> He has an impressive transformation. I like his client results too, looks like he acheievs some good results with some natural looking guys not just assisted


 You'd deffo bang him out mate, better looking too


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> I reckon I'd knock him out.
> 
> He has an impressive transformation. I like his client results too, looks like he acheievs some good results with some natural looking guys not just assisted
> 
> Whats your training split? What you running if you don't mind me asking?


 I think you've hit the nail on the head. I told him I was going on test and he said no you don't need that (probably right) let's just push on.....

split is:

chest tris

back bis

shoulders

legs

600mg I started on, but started just filling the barrel up last week so 750 now for a few weeks until o drop down to cruise over Xmas


----------



## sean m

Youdontknowme said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head. I told him I was going on test and he said no you don't need that (probably right) let's just push on.....
> 
> split is:
> 
> chest tris
> 
> back bis
> 
> shoulders
> 
> legs
> 
> 600mg I started on, but started just filling the barrel up last week so 750 now for a few weeks until o drop down to cruise over Xmas


 How long have you been using testosterone ?


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head. I told him I was going on test and he said no you don't need that (probably right) let's just push on.....
> 
> split is:
> 
> chest tris
> 
> back bis
> 
> shoulders
> 
> legs
> 
> 600mg I started on, but started just filling the barrel up last week so 750 now for a few weeks until o drop down to cruise over Xmas


 Thought you was on Tren as well.

You've done well if you have gained 14lbs, it'll be lot slower going forward, I'd probably come off/cruise


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Thought you was on Tren as well.
> 
> You've done well if you have gained 14lbs, it'll be lot slower going forward, I'd probably come off/cruise


 Nah no tren, I've averaged a pound a week, although some weeks I've maintained and some up 2lbs, since gyms opened. 16 weeks total then drop to a cruise then the plan is to get back on early next year and bulk all the way through to spring 21. Then asses where I'm at

edit, added var in for a bit but other than vascularity and insane pumps didn't get much from it. I thought it was helping me stay lean whilst gaining scale weight, but that has continued long since with test alone


----------



## Youdontknowme

sean m said:


> How long have you been using testosterone ?


 I jumped on as soon as the gym opened.


----------



## js77

mal said:


> View attachment 190887
> 
> 
> This was before lockdown just test and tbol mostly, yeah gyms are shutting mate friday for 2 or three weeks according to the news this morn.


 Nice to see there are still some bodybuilders posting on ukm.


----------



## mrwright

js77 said:


> Nice to see there are still some bodybuilders posting on ukm.


 What the f**k are these bodybuilders doing on this general chat/****/conspiracy forum


----------



## js77

mrwright said:


> What the f**k are these bodybuilders doing on this general chat/****/conspiracy forum


 Good point tbf.


----------



## mal

js77 said:


> Nice to see there are still some bodybuilders posting on ukm.


 There always lurking about in the shade...


----------



## mal

mrwright said:


> What the f**k are these bodybuilders doing on this general chat/****/conspiracy forum


 Balancing the bs


----------



## Youdontknowme

mrwright said:


> What the f**k are these bodybuilders doing on this general chat/****/conspiracy forum


 Makes a pleasant change


----------



## js77

mal said:


> View attachment 190887
> 
> 
> This was before lockdown just test and tbol mostly, yeah gyms are shutting mate friday for 2 or three weeks according to the news this morn.


 Just noticed the Hammer Strength rear delt machine.....the only gym I ever saw one of those bad boys at was Maximums in Slough..... Dorian had one at Temple.

For anymore bodybuilding trivia, please feel free to PM me :thumb


----------



## mal

js77 said:


> Just noticed the Hammer Strength rear delt machine.....the only gym I ever saw one of those bad boys at was Maximums in Slough..... Dorian had one at Temple.
> 
> For anymore bodybuilding trivia, please feel free to PM me :thumb


 The chest fly is next to it , out if shot of course , the gym has 3 generations of hammer all over it...its a huge gym very well equipped ?flex lewis trains there when he comes home at Xmas, bit of trivia for you...


----------



## Youdontknowme

Always good to get a recording every now and then. Noticed from this my elbows need to lead a tad more. 7.5kg, 30x2

https://instagram.com/stories/willgeorgefitness/2424998770428539033?igshid=1wck3zdb3fysr


----------



## js77

Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!


----------



## Spieren

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!


 Is that an iPhone Bud.? Mine makes me look like a dwarf too. :lol:

Looking awesome mate, proper classic taper :thumbup1:


----------



## js77

Spieren said:


> Is that an iPhone Bud.? Mine makes me look like a dwarf too. :lol:
> 
> Looking awesome mate, proper classic taper :thumbup1:


 Thanks bro.... really not happy about the dwarf thing though to be honest.... I really hope you don't enjoy your next workout :cool2:


----------



## 90537

js77 said:


> View attachment 190983


 Very impressive buddy.

Danny


----------



## Youdontknowme

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


 Looking awesome!


----------



## PSevens2017

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


 :thumbup1: Looking huge mate!


----------



## mal

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


 Looking solid mate...you gonna compete at some point?


----------



## Kazza61

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


 Er, any chance I can back-pedal on that argument we having yesterday mate?

Seriously though, incredible shoulder width mate - great work.


----------



## js77

Kazza61 said:


> Er, any chance I can back-pedal on that argument we having yesterday mate?
> 
> Seriously though, incredible shoulder width mate - great work.


 Mate. a healthy debate is all good in my book!!

Thanks my man :beer:


----------



## 92917

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


 All natty? lol. Looking awesome. You got some crazy veins on that left delt.


----------



## js77

Pez189 said:


> All natty? lol. Looking awesome. You got some crazy veins on that left delt.


 Just say 'no' to drugs bro.


----------



## M.I.A

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


 You're going to be fat as fvck when you're older and struggle getting up the stairs


----------



## Sasnak

M.I.A said:


> You're going to be fat as fvck when you're older and struggle getting up the stairs


 If you've never posted a pic of yourself in here then you can't call those who have.

I'm calling you out. Post a pic showing your condition


----------



## BLUE(UK)

M.I.A said:


> You're going to be fat as fvck when you're older and struggle getting up the stairs


 Who's to say he doesn't already struggle getting up the stairs? 
I'm gonna call him Stan, short for Stannah.


----------



## M.I.A

Sasnak said:


> *If you've never posted a pic of yourself in here then you can't call those who have.*
> 
> I'm calling you out. Post a pic showing your condition


 Are you the free speech police? :lol:


----------



## M.I.A

BLUE(UK) said:


> Who's to say he doesn't already struggle getting up the stairs?
> I'm gonna call him Stan, short for Stannah.


 fat old bodybuilders isn't a cool look


----------



## js77

Sasnak said:


> If you've never posted a pic of yourself in here then you can't call those who have.
> 
> I'm calling you out. Post a pic showing your condition


 He doesn't even train.... just another boring ukm troll.

Why cant we have some entertaining trolls on here, who actually have something interesting /amusing to say??


----------



## js77

mal said:


> Looking solid mate...you gonna compete at some point?


 Will be next October at the earliest now mate. Super heavies if all goes to plan.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

M.I.A said:


> fat old bodybuilders isn't a cool look


 I doubt he's trying to impress teenagers.


----------



## Sasnak

M.I.A said:


> Are you the free speech police? :lol:


 It's not about free speech, it's about you.

Post up some pics of your current condition. We promise we won't laugh if you are a spotty short fat c**t irl


----------



## Youdontknowme

M.I.A said:


> fat old bodybuilders isn't a cool look


 I bet his delts are bigger than your head


----------



## Spieren

M.I.A said:


> fat old bodybuilders isn't a cool look


 get a photo up then, show us a 'cool look' ya spunk flannel


----------



## Spieren

js77 said:


> He doesn't even train.... just another boring ukm troll.
> 
> Why cant we have some entertaining trolls on here, who actually have something interesting /amusing to say??


 Why oh why do we only ever get the newbie trolls on here..?

Only thing missing in action with this fool, is intelligence.


----------



## js77

Spieren said:


> Why oh why do we only ever get the newbie trolls on here..?
> 
> Only thing missing in action with this fool, is intelligence.


 I think he nailed his own coffin with those comments.... what a thick ****.... as subtle as a 10 inch cokk up the bum :thumb


----------



## Kazza61

js77 said:


> I think he nailed his own coffin with those comments.... what a thick ****.... as subtle as a 10 inch cokk up the bum :thumb


 He's been flitting around the forum trying to bait people but has been largely ignored. He's stepped over a line today.

PS. Apologies for the 10" cock debacle.


----------



## Mingster

He won't be bothering us again.


----------



## js77

Kazza61 said:


> He's been flitting around the forum trying to bait people but has been largely ignored. He's stepped over a line today.
> 
> PS. Apologies for the 10" cock debacle.


 No need to apologise.... nothing ventured nothing gained x


----------



## PSevens2017

js77 said:


> He doesn't even train.... just another boring ukm troll.
> 
> *Why cant we have some entertaining trolls on here, who actually have something interesting /amusing to say??*


 Like moi?

I have handed out dating advice & educational advice on the pitfalls of dependent alcohol/class A abuse so I'm not just good looks & anal hooks!


----------



## Youdontknowme

Starting to see a little width from the front


----------



## Sasnak

Youdontknowme said:


> Starting to see a little width from the front


 Is that the remains of your Mrs in the black bag? Asking for a mate :whistling:


----------



## PSevens2017

Youdontknowme said:


> Starting to see a little width from the front
> 
> View attachment 191153


 Plenty of width there, bro. PM sent xx

You've trimmed right down since last year. Good effort!


----------



## Youdontknowme

PSevens2017 said:


> Plenty of width there, bro. PM sent xx
> 
> You've trimmed right down since last year. Good effort!
> View attachment 191165


 I think they call that, girth  :lol:

I thought everyone gave themselves a semi before posting pics in here?


----------



## js77

Youdontknowme said:


> Starting to see a little width from the front
> 
> View attachment 191153


 How much have you put on mate? You've definitely filled out since the last pics you posted.


----------



## Cronus

Nice willy


----------



## Youdontknowme

js77 said:


> How much have you put on mate? You've definitely filled out since the last pics you posted.


 Only a few pounds pal, weight gain is slow but so far going in all the right places


----------



## js77

Youdontknowme said:


> Only a few pounds pal, weight gain is slow but so far going in all the right places


 That's the way to do it mate.


----------



## Cronus

Been able to consistently hit legs last couple months as knees are feeling better.

I can squat 80kg for a 1 rep max with 2 spotters

My calf's are cu**s

View attachment 191239


View attachment 191241


Anyone recommend effective exercise for hitting inner quads?


----------



## 90537

Cronus said:


> Anyone recommend effective exercise for hitting inner quads?


 Wide stance squats buddy, toes pointing outwards.

Danny


----------



## Seppuku71

Cronus said:


> Been able to consistently hit legs last couple months as knees are feeling better.
> 
> I can squat 80kg for a 1 rep max with 2 spotters
> 
> My calf's are cu**s
> 
> View attachment 191239
> 
> 
> View attachment 191241
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend effective exercise for hitting inner quads?


 Nice willy


----------



## Cronus

Seppuku71 said:


> Nice willy
> 
> View attachment 191243


 It's tucked right back, I know what you pervs are like


----------



## Cronus

Shergar said:


> Wide stance squats buddy, toes pointing outwards.
> 
> Danny


 Thank you mate, I need to work on my mobility then as I can't get deep enough going wide yet


----------



## Youdontknowme

A stone up in this bulk and things are staying tight, who'd have though not filling your face with pasta and rice pudding all day would have a positive impact....


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> A stone up in this bulk and things are staying tight, who'd have though not filling your face with pasta and rice pudding all day would have a positive impact....
> 
> View attachment 191311


 Show us where you piss from


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Show us where you piss from


 That but was below the mirror line


----------



## jake87

The comments recently have been funny but gay as f**k


----------



## 92917

Youdontknowme said:


> A stone up in this bulk and things are staying tight, who'd have though not filling your face with pasta and rice pudding all day would have a positive impact....


 Nice knob.


----------



## TITO

Future Barrymore edition next catalogue page 8 mate #bulgelesswonder


----------



## Cronus

TITO said:


> Future Barrymore edition next catalogue page 8 mate #bulgelesswonder
> View attachment 191321


 You make me feel fat


----------



## Endomorph84

Cronus said:


> Do your coach a favor and get some better lighting or stand outside in the natural light, seems way too dark. Unless you meant to say you forgot to turn the light "on"?
> 
> Also how tall are you?


 156546 ft judging those pics :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017

TITO said:


> Future Barrymore edition next catalogue page 8 mate #bulgelesswonder
> View attachment 191321


 Would [email protected] those VMO off furiously!!!

Looking damn good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## KETONES

PSevens2017 said:


> Plenty of width there, bro. PM sent xx
> 
> You've trimmed right down since last year. Good effort!
> View attachment 191165


 My god man! He has a micro penis!!!


----------



## Simon90

Pez189 said:


> Nice knob.
> 
> View attachment 191313


 Looks like a bit of jaundice on it tho


----------



## Simon90

Cronus said:


> Been able to consistently hit legs last couple months as knees are feeling better.
> 
> I can squat 80kg for a 1 rep max with 2 spotters
> 
> My calf's are cu**s
> 
> View attachment 191239
> 
> 
> View attachment 191241
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend effective exercise for hitting inner quads?


 Wearing your socks high, I know that trick

ive noticed since going deeper on everything my inner tear drop has come on quite a lot, not sure if that's anything to do with it but it's the only thing I've changed


----------



## Youdontknowme

Endomorph84 said:


> 156546 ft judging those pics :lol:


 Cheeky!


----------



## Youdontknowme

KETONES said:


> My god man! He has a micro penis!!!


 Pics of yours for comparison


----------



## Blanka

TITO said:


> Future Barrymore edition next catalogue page 8 mate #bulgelesswonder
> View attachment 191321


 Great physique mate.


----------



## js77

Cronus said:


> Been able to consistently hit legs last couple months as knees are feeling better.
> 
> I can squat 80kg for a 1 rep max with 2 spotters
> 
> My calf's are cu**s
> 
> View attachment 191239
> 
> 
> View attachment 191241
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend effective exercise for hitting inner quads?


 Quads are coming on nice mate... as said by shergar.. wide stance pressing and the adductor machine is really effective as well.


----------



## Cronus

js77 said:


> Quads are coming on nice mate... as said by shergar.. wide stance pressing and the adductor machine is really effective as well.


 Cheers mate, long ways to go till I get to your level. Your turtle back is fu**ing insane!

I have plans to get a coach next year and really help me bring mine up. Having a huge back trumps all body parts imho


----------



## R5Gtt75

TITO said:


> Future Barrymore edition next catalogue page 8 mate #bulgelesswonder
> View attachment 191321


 Sick nick :thumbup1: wouldn't want anymore than that right there.


----------



## js77

Cronus said:


> Cheers mate, long ways to go till I get to your level. Your turtle back is fu**ing insane!
> 
> I have plans to get a coach next year and really help me bring mine up. Having a huge back trumps all body parts imho


 Thanks mate.... just blessed with decent genetics in that area I think. Those low insertions can't really be built..... theyre either there or they're not!


----------



## Youdontknowme

Well thanks a lot Bojo you c**t. Lockdown 2 pending. As most I had no intention of taking my foot off the gas for some time, a steady bulk right through next year and into 2022. I'll be speaking to my coach tomorrow night about the plans for the next 4 weeks, but ultimately I have no equipment at home whatsoever so I'm guessing it's going to be a case of damage limitation!

don't think I've shown this end of lockdown pic on here, but f**k it I've posted worse!

15 weeks in the gym, 15 pounds up.

bicep (not fatcep): 14.5 to 15.5

thigh: 20 to 22.5

chest: 42 to 43

waist: stayed at 32


----------



## mrwright

Youdontknowme said:


> Well thanks a lot Bojo you c**t. Lockdown 2 pending. As most I had no intention of taking my foot off the gas for some time, a steady bulk right through next year and into 2022. I'll be speaking to my coach tomorrow night about the plans for the next 4 weeks, but ultimately I have no equipment at home whatsoever so I'm guessing it's going to be a case of damage limitation!
> 
> don't think I've shown this end of lockdown pic on here, but f**k it I've posted worse!
> 
> 15 weeks in the gym, 15 pounds up.
> 
> bicep (not fatcep): 14.5 to 15.5
> 
> thigh: 20 to 22.5
> 
> chest: 42 to 43
> 
> waist: stayed at 32
> 
> View attachment 191451


 Sick cock gains too bro


----------



## 89125

Youdontknowme said:


> I think they call that, girth  :lol:
> 
> I thought everyone gave themselves a semi before posting pics in here?


 No. We get semis after other people have posted their pics


----------



## drwae

Youdontknowme said:


> Well thanks a lot Bojo you c**t. Lockdown 2 pending. As most I had no intention of taking my foot off the gas for some time, a steady bulk right through next year and into 2022. I'll be speaking to my coach tomorrow night about the plans for the next 4 weeks, but ultimately I have no equipment at home whatsoever so I'm guessing it's going to be a case of damage limitation!
> 
> don't think I've shown this end of lockdown pic on here, but f**k it I've posted worse!
> 
> 15 weeks in the gym, 15 pounds up.
> 
> bicep (not fatcep): 14.5 to 15.5
> 
> thigh: 20 to 22.5
> 
> chest: 42 to 43
> 
> waist: stayed at 32
> 
> View attachment 191451


 You're posting one picture straight on and one with flared lats and pushed out chest, need to see two the same to compare


----------



## Youdontknowme

drwae said:


> You're posting one picture straight on and one with flared lats and pushed out chest, need to see two the same to compare


 I've got a few exact comparisons but I'll have the final one from gyms closing this week which I'll post up instead. P.s. first pic I had zero last to try and flare


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> I've got a few exact comparisons but I'll have the final one from gyms closing this week which I'll post up instead. P.s. first pic I had zero last to try and flare


 Where are you based?


----------



## Youdontknowme

Cronus said:


> Where are you based?


 Derby mate


----------



## Cronus

Youdontknowme said:


> Derby mate


 I have some equipment you can use in the SE if you want to make the trip


----------



## mrwright

Cronus said:


> I have some equipment you can use in the SE if you want to make the trip


 By equipment do you mean a wowzer?


----------



## js77

Cronus said:


> I have some equipment you can use in the SE if you want to make the trip


 Kinky :thumb


----------



## mrwright

Kristina said:


> ... thought I'd revive it once again; shame we lost the previous one. Always a great source of motivation and great to see how everyone's getting on with their goals!





barsnack said:


> your photo wont upload on my Laptop....post another one, preferably a behind shot..thanks





banzi said:


> View attachment 164215


 Hi guys, how's it going

Xxx


----------



## Youdontknowme

drwae said:


> You're posting one picture straight on and one with flared lats and pushed out chest, need to see two the same to compare


 Here you go. Nothing huge progress wise but I'll take it


----------



## Spieren

Youdontknowme said:


> Here you go. Nothing huge progress wise but I'll take it


 Good progress overall. Legs making huge progress Bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Wildkid

Just thought id show some progress off from my journey so far:

How it started:









Dropped all the weight, ended up losing sight and getting too skinny:









Current condition:









Ps: I know times are tough but no @Cronus, I will not drop my pants any more.


----------



## R5Gtt75

Youdontknowme said:


> Here you go. Nothing huge progress wise but I'll take it
> 
> View attachment 191527


 Get that chest shaved, you'll look bigger


----------



## Youdontknowme

Philfg said:


> Get that chest shaved, you'll look bigger


 Cba with the stubble rash on my lower belly lol

clippers a couple of times a month is my lot


----------



## Diesel86

Wildkid said:


> Just thought id show some progress off from my journey so far:
> 
> How it started:
> 
> View attachment 191531
> 
> 
> Dropped all the weight, ended up losing sight and getting too skinny:
> 
> View attachment 191533
> 
> 
> Current condition:
> 
> View attachment 191535
> 
> 
> Ps: I know times are tough but no @Cronus, I will not drop my pants any more.


 Nice one mate, that's a great transformation.

Love the ink as well!


----------



## Wildkid

Diesel86 said:


> Nice one mate, that's a great transformation.
> 
> Love the ink as well!


 Cheers mate, still got a long way to go but making good progress. Trying to maintain whilst the gyms are shut for the next few weeks then come off cycle around December time and back to a TRT dose.


----------



## Youdontknowme

Spieren said:


> Good progress overall. Legs making huge progress Bud :thumbup1:


 Yeah I'm happy enough with this little stint. Gonna keep cals up, get my daily cardio back on track, some body weight stuff and I can pop to my mates every now and then for some resistance work.

That should do to keep me going till gyms open, then steady run through Xmas ready to get serious about packing on some mass come the new year.


----------



## Cronus

Wildkid said:


> Cheers mate, still got a long way to go but making good progress. Trying to maintain whilst the gyms are shut for the next few weeks then come off cycle around December time and back to a TRT dose.


 How many benches can you plate?


----------



## sean m

Wildkid said:


> Cheers mate, still got a long way to go but making good progress. Trying to maintain whilst the gyms are shut for the next few weeks then come off cycle around December time and back to a TRT dose.


 How long / many have you been on cycle ?


----------



## Wildkid

sean m said:


> How long / many have you been on cycle ?


 Currently been on cycle for 11 weeks, this year found out I needed TRT so it's stemmed from there.


----------



## sean m

Wildkid said:


> Currently been on cycle for 11 weeks, this year found out I needed TRT so it's stemmed from there.


 I'm in similar situation been on Dr controlled trt 18 months but very tempted to try a bit more


----------



## Wildkid

sean m said:


> I'm in similar situation been on Dr controlled trt 18 months but very tempted to try a bit more


 Entirely up to you mate, I just thought if I need TRT, then I'm not soo fussed if my levels don't recover as they haven't got a good baseline anyway.


----------



## Spieren

High time I posted on this thread, better now than after lockdown :lol:

After 4 years out I got back into gym and juice life in January this year. 
These are from a couple of weeks ago. 6 weeks into second bulk.

204lbs


----------



## CaneCorsoX2

Wildkid said:


> Just thought id show some progress off from my journey so far:
> 
> How it started:
> 
> View attachment 191531
> 
> 
> Dropped all the weight, ended up losing sight and getting too skinny:
> 
> View attachment 191533
> 
> 
> Current condition:
> 
> View attachment 191535
> 
> 
> Ps: I know times are tough but no @Cronus, I will not drop my pants any more.


 Are you natty?


----------



## Wildkid

CaneCorsoX2 said:


> Are you natty?


 Not natty no, was on TRT but now currently on cycle.


----------



## Cronus

Wildkid said:


> Not natty no, was on TRT but now currently on cycle.


 I remember you posting up your stash is ridiculous, in all the years lifting on gear I don't think I've gone through that many vials lol.

I bet you are kicking yourself now, seeing the close down recently announced


----------



## Wildkid

Cronus said:


> I remember you posting up your stash is ridiculous, in all the years lifting on gear I don't think I've gone through that many vials lol.
> 
> I bet you are kicking yourself now, seeing the close down recently announced


 It'll certainly keep me going for a while, bought in bulk :lol:

Yeah I am but then at least it's only three weeks, have set a make do gym up in a mates garage at the moment just to tide me over.


----------



## alphafit

I am back?.


----------



## 90537

Spieren said:


> High time I posted on this thread, better now than after lockdown :lol:
> 
> After 4 years out I got back into gym and juice life in January this year.
> These are from a couple of weeks ago. 6 weeks into second bulk.
> 
> 204lbs
> 
> View attachment 191577
> 
> 
> View attachment 191579


 Looking solid mate, especially after 4 years out buddy.

Danny


----------



## Spieren

Shergar said:


> Looking solid mate, especially after 4 years out buddy.
> 
> Danny


 Thanks for your input Danny, much appreciated Buddy. 
Safe to say there's a fair bit of muscle memory helping me along.


----------



## 90537

Spieren said:


> Thanks for your input Danny, much appreciated Buddy.
> Safe to say there's a fair bit of muscle memory helping me along.


 I tell kids down the gym all the time not to worry and that this is no myth.

Muscle memory for sure buddy.

Back looking nice and thick too.

Danny


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Shergar said:


> I tell kids down the gym all the time not to worry and that this is no myth.
> 
> Muscle memory for sure buddy.
> 
> Back looking nice and thick too.
> 
> Danny


 Think of muscles like a balloon, more times you blow them up, the easier it gets but as they reach their limits it gets harder.


----------



## Seppuku71

BLUE(UK) said:


> Think of muscles like a balloon, more times you blow them up, the easier it gets but as they reach their limits it gets harder.


 That's a bit like erections then.


----------



## 89125

alphafit said:


> View attachment 191757
> 
> I am back?.


 Definitely wouldn't tell you to f**k off if you didn't indicate at a mini roundabout.


----------



## Simon90

MrBrightside said:


> Definitely wouldn't tell you to f**k off if you didn't indicate at a mini roundabout.


 That's cos you wouldn't be able to see his head above steering wheel, you'd thing it was a self driving car


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> That's a bit like erections then.


 Mate that's completely wrong... I've not had a Hardon since the early 90's


----------



## Seppuku71

js77 said:


> Mate that's completely wrong... I've not had a Hardon since the early 90's


 Cock pump, rubber band - problem solved!


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> Cock pump, rubber band - problem solved!


 You still got my address mate haven't you


----------



## Diyan




----------



## Seppuku71

Me during first lockdown on furlough. Had a tan coming on, gone now. Might post one in the adult section too with my knob out:


----------



## Cronus

Post push WO

Only time when I actually look like I lift is with a pump

Hovering around 5%bf......plus another 10 lol. Fat gains FTW, I never take my shirt off, even for sex, so aslong as I look hench with a t-shirt on that's all that matters

In reality I look a little better and leaner, this was taken with a s**t S7 galaxy phone
View attachment 192855


----------



## invisiblekid

Cronus said:


> Post push WO
> 
> Only time when I actually look like I lift is with a pump
> 
> Hovering around 5%bf......plus another 10 lol. Fat gains FTW, I never take my shirt off, even for sex, so aslong as I look hench with a t-shirt on that's all that matters
> 
> In reality I look a little better and leaner, this was taken with a s**t S7 galaxy phone
> View attachment 192855


 Beefy upper chest mate!!


----------



## alphafit

Simon90 said:


> That's cos you wouldn't be able to see his head above steering wheel, you'd thing it was a self driving car





MrBrightside said:


> Definitely wouldn't tell you to f**k off if you didn't indicate at a mini roundabout.


 At 173cm, I think I will manage just fine being seen, might be pretty average, though if a war breaks out you walking lamppost wanks are the sniper's first targets :lol:


----------



## Cronus

invisiblekid said:


> Beefy upper chest mate!!


 Yeah won the genetic card for my chest, everything else takes heaven and hell to grow


----------



## Cronus

Juice_head said:


> I know what you mean about looking good through clothes . Good genes, broad shoulders and small waist
> 
> What happened to your right shoulder ?


 I had a grade 2 slap tear. Nevr been same since and sometimes need to take direct work out. Def imbalance as you can tell


----------



## Cronus

Juice_head said:


> I know what you mean about looking good through clothes . Good genes, broad shoulders and small waist
> 
> What happened to your right shoulder ?


 Also you mean my right or yours lol?


----------



## Cronus

Juice_head said:


> How did that happen? I'm sure it's not as obvious when you're not flexing
> 
> To the left looking at the pic , from your perspective your right shoulder
> 
> Im always conscious of injuries and don't go too heavy these days like I did in the old days


 Haha that's supposed to be my good shoulder!! It's the other side that has the tear.

Was like 10 years ago, deadlifting. I think the way I'm Posing makes it more obvious and I'm also slightly leaning forward to the left as the stairs are right beside me and I was trying to get into the lighting

Yes mate, training smarter before training harder for me now


----------



## invisiblekid

Juice_head said:


> Im always conscious of injuries and don't go too heavy these days like I did in the old days


 How old are you mate? This last 18 months (I'm almost 39) I've had nothing but injuries. Avoid them wherever you can! Heavy with good form and not too frequently will help. I'd hate to avoid going heavy - that's my primary goal.


----------



## Cronus

Juice_head said:


> I'm in my mid 30s mate
> 
> Things that didn't use to hurt, hurt a lot these days . I do go heavy but I alternate between doing heavy weeks and then lighter weeks. I focus on the mind muscle connection with lighter weights to feel the squeeze which i can't do with heavy weights, as im just focussed on finishing the movement. Keeps my body guessing and mixes things up a bit. I also listen to it when it's telling me not to push it anymore, the thought of snapping something is enough to make me stop


 John meadows and even Dr Scott Stevenson advocates pump days in the training styles, something I want to explore more

I've got a tad bit of gyno too, not as glaring obvious in the pic but it's there


----------



## invisiblekid

Juice_head said:


> I'm in my mid 30s mate
> 
> Things that didn't use to hurt, hurt a lot these days . I do go heavy but I alternate between doing heavy weeks and then lighter weeks. I focus on the mind muscle connection with lighter weights to feel the squeeze which i can't do with heavy weights, as im just focussed on finishing the movement. Keeps my body guessing and mixes things up a bit. I also listen to it when it's telling me not to push it anymore, the thought of snapping something is enough to make me stop


 You do right mate. If bodybuilding/aesthetics is your goal, that makes perfect sense. Avoid injuries like the plague. Consistency is everything in this game and injuries right royally f**k consistency!

Just after 35 I had my best years so far, but after 37/38, I started to pick up more and more injuries, some serious.


----------



## js77

Cronus said:


> Post push WO
> 
> Only time when I actually look like I lift is with a pump
> 
> Hovering around 5%bf......plus another 10 lol. Fat gains FTW, I never take my shirt off, even for sex, so aslong as I look hench with a t-shirt on that's all that matters
> 
> In reality I look a little better and leaner, this was taken with a s**t S7 galaxy phone
> View attachment 192855


 Impressive pecs mate!!!!!


----------



## js77

invisiblekid said:


> How old are you mate? This last 18 months (I'm almost 39) I've had nothing but injuries. Avoid them wherever you can! Heavy with good form and not too frequently will help. I'd hate to avoid going heavy - that's my primary goal.


 Join the club mate... I'm 43 (look at least 10 years younger though :whistling: ) and the last 8 years have seen me riddled with injuries.

The best bit of advice to anyone who's looking to achieve at any sort of longevity in this sport is, warm up, stretch, RC work, DT massage and don't lift with your ego.

....... boring as fcuk it may very well sound but nowhere near as boring as sitting at home for 12 months not able to train because of a severely torn RC!!


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> Me during first lockdown on furlough. Had a tan coming on, gone now. Might post one in the adult section too with my knob out:
> 
> View attachment 192433


 Holy sh1t..... someone on ukm older than me!!!! :thumb

Looking good mate.... still waiting for the one in the 'adult section'.... would you rather email me?


----------



## Cronus

js77 said:


> Impressive pecs mate!!!!!


 I'd trade it for you back and lower lat insertions in an instant. My physio actually takes the piss out of me every time he treats me because he says my lower lats are non existent.

I can post a back pic up later if anyone needs a good laugh


----------



## Simon90

Cronus said:


> Post push WO
> 
> Only time when I actually look like I lift is with a pump
> 
> Hovering around 5%bf......plus another 10 lol. Fat gains FTW, I never take my shirt off, even for sex, so aslong as I look hench with a t-shirt on that's all that matters
> 
> In reality I look a little better and leaner, this was taken with a s**t S7 galaxy phone
> View attachment 192855


 Looking solid there mate chest is sick! Arms looking thick aswell you've put some size on since last pic I seen


----------



## js77

Cronus said:


> I'd trade it for you back and lower lat insertions in an instant. My physio actually takes the piss out of me every time he treats me because he says my lower lats are non existent.
> 
> I can post a back pic up later if anyone needs a good laugh


 Go on big boy.... post them up !!


----------



## Seppuku71

js77 said:


> ...still waiting for the one in the 'adult section'.... would you rather email me?


 I'll sort that for you when the weather warms up a bit - not dropping these thermal long johns now till at least June


----------



## js77

Seppuku71 said:


> I'll sort that for you when the weather warms up a bit - not dropping these thermal long johns now till at least June


 Such a tease sometimes x


----------



## Towel




----------



## Test-e

Screenshot of a video of a set of today's squats 230kg 1x5.

300kg coming soon-ish


----------



## Swell-Em-Up

Towel said:


> View attachment 210193


What happened to leg days bro.


----------



## Towel

Swell-Em-Up said:


> What happened to leg days bro.


Not much, still squatting more than 99% of the forum and actually backing it up 😂👍


----------



## Swell-Em-Up

Towel said:


> Not much, still squatting more than 99% of the forum and actually backing it up 😂👍


What ya squatting?


----------



## Towel

Swell-Em-Up said:


> What ya squatting?


Video in my log. Think was 220 for 5


----------



## Swell-Em-Up

Towel said:


> Video in my log. Think was 220 for 5


I’m squatting 222…for 6


----------



## PsychedUp

Hit a few pbs recently, most notably a 120kg strict overhead press that I have been chasing for a long time. 120kg bodyweight too.


----------



## DarkKnight




----------



## G-man99

DarkKnight said:


> View attachment 211057


Is that really you???


----------



## R5Gtt75

G-man99 said:


> Is that really you???


Na, it's someone else. 

He just has some weird obsession about him.


----------



## G-man99

Philfg said:


> Na, it's someone else.
> 
> He just has some weird obsession about him.


Is it Stuey99?

Does @DarkKnight actually train ???


----------



## R5Gtt75

G-man99 said:


> Is it Stuey99?
> 
> Does @DarkKnight actually train ???


I've never met stu in person.

I think he's just a spotty little teenager who loves giving it the big I am. Seem to get a kick out of trying to wind people up.


----------



## G-man99

Philfg said:


> I've never met stu in person.
> 
> I think he's just a spotty little teenager who loves giving it the big I am. Seem to get a kick out of trying to wind people up.


It is him, looks sh1t considering that amount of gear he's abused over the years


----------



## R5Gtt75

G-man99 said:


> It is him, looks sh1t considering that amount of gear he's abused over the years


Like I said I've never met him in person. Stu always seems to want to help people and has a good bit of knowledge about gear. Unfortunately he's not on here so much these days. Sites full of jokers now with fake accounts, or people wanting to start arguments or even go for fights, pretty pathetic realy for grown men.


----------



## Towel

Philfg said:


> Like I said I've never met him in person. Stu always seems to want to help people and has a good bit of knowledge about gear. Unfortunately he's not on here so much these days. Sites full of jokers now with fake accounts, or people wanting to start arguments or even go for fights, pretty pathetic realy for grown men.


Lol he was the most argumentative person on here as noted by most the forum

He felt the need to give his opinion on all things gear related despite having a terrible physique considering the dosages he ran and amount of time he’d been training, which obviously rubbed lads the wrong way.


----------



## DarkKnight

G-man99 said:


> Is that really you???


Massive aren’t I


----------



## DarkKnight

Towel said:


> Lol he was the most argumentative person on here as noted by most the forum
> 
> He felt the need to give his opinion on all things gear related despite having a terrible physique considering the dosages he ran and amount of time he’d been training, which obviously rubbed lads the wrong way.


Anyone who takes advice from someone like that should really think twice lad


----------



## Youdontknowme

So after losing all the fat I put on before the first lockdown I started a slow and steady push up to the end of last year when gyms closed again. Did bugger all again through lockdown and when they opened up again carried on the slow push up. Before pics back end of last year as gyms were closing , after ones a couple of weeks ago.
Most notable gains are of course the tan….not an epic transformation but I am growing and not getting fat as **** this time!


----------



## SwoleTip

yes lads and ladettes, let’s see how juicy you’re all looking


----------



## gymaddict1986

.


----------



## DLTBB

Back in to training properly again now and finally able to log in to the forum so going to post some progress.

This was progress from August to this week.


















Pardon the bulge.


----------



## Tricky

DLTBB said:


> Back in to training properly again now and finally able to log in to the forum so going to post some progress.
> 
> This was progress from August to this week.
> 
> View attachment 214771
> 
> 
> View attachment 214774
> 
> Pardon the bulge.
> View attachment 214773


Impressive wheels. Welcome back


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> Back in to training properly again now and finally able to log in to the forum so going to post some progress.
> 
> This was progress from August to this week.
> 
> View attachment 214771
> 
> 
> View attachment 214774
> 
> Pardon the bulge.
> View attachment 214773


Great physique. You’ve clearly got great genetics for BB

Not taking away from all the hard work still required though, but some people are just built for it. You’ve made about 2-3 years progress there for average joe, in what, 6-7 months?


----------



## UK2USA

DLTBB said:


> Back in to training properly again now and finally able to log in to the forum so going to post some progress.
> 
> This was progress from August to this week.
> 
> View attachment 214771
> 
> 
> View attachment 214774
> 
> Pardon the bulge.
> View attachment 214773


Welcome back mate, looking good.


----------



## Whey2Anabolic

js77 said:


> Some pics from behind my back today....been 110kg for the last 4 weeks. Bf is definitely coming off, Strength is increasing and libido is in 'surprise sex mode'.... and NO ai... gotta love E2!!!!
> 
> View attachment 190981
> 
> 
> View attachment 190983
> 
> 
> View attachment 190985


This is goals. Look big with a t-shirt on and look good with top off. I need to get bigger to balance the two.


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Great physique. You’ve clearly got great genetics for BB
> 
> Not taking away from all the hard work still required though, but some people are just built for it. You’ve made about 2-3 years progress there for average joe, in what, 6-7 months?


It's mostly due to muscle memory mate. I was much bigger than I am now a few years ago (was running high doses/multiple compounds too) but had a year off training/wasn't eating anywhere near enough. Not too fussed about getting back to where I was, aiming for proportion/balance and trying to keep my health and cardio in check too.


----------



## DarkKnight

DLTBB said:


> It's mostly due to muscle memory mate. I was much bigger than I am now a few years ago (was running high doses/multiple compounds too) but had a year off training/wasn't eating anywhere near enough. Not too fussed about getting back to where I was, aiming for proportion/balance and trying to keep my health and cardio in check too.


Sensible. And that’s what tends to become a mindset once you’ve got the mad dose phase out your system.

You still look quite young to me, so it’s good that you’ve gotten to that phase at a young age tbh


----------



## knuckleheed2

DLTBB said:


> Back in to training properly again now and finally able to log in to the forum so going to post some progress.
> 
> This was progress from August to this week.
> 
> View attachment 214771
> 
> 
> View attachment 214774
> 
> Pardon the bulge.
> View attachment 214773


Looking great bud. Think I can remember you're avi from a few years ago and it was pretty impressive. Were you the guy that took some time out on vacation?


----------



## G-man99

knuckleheed2 said:


> Looking great bud. Think I can remember you're avi from a few years ago and it was pretty impressive. Were you the guy that took some time out on vacation?


Subtle 🤪


----------



## thisismyhobby

dan looked better fresh out of vacation with 0 test in his system than most people in your average gym 😂


----------



## PsychedUp

DLTBB said:


> Back in to training properly again now and finally able to log in to the forum so going to post some progress.
> 
> This was progress from August to this week.
> 
> View attachment 214771
> 
> 
> View attachment 214774
> 
> Pardon the bulge.
> View attachment 214773


Looking good. Welcome back bud


----------



## DLTBB

DarkKnight said:


> Sensible. And that’s what tends to become a mindset once you’ve got the mad dose phase out your system.
> 
> You still look quite young to me, so it’s good that you’ve gotten to that phase at a young age tbh


Thanks mate. I turned 30 back in September so actually starting to feel kind of old compared to all these early 20's folks with insane physiques that are popping up on social media.


knuckleheed2 said:


> Looking great bud. Think I can remember you're avi from a few years ago and it was pretty impressive. Were you the guy that took some time out on vacation?


That would be me, yes. Still not managed to take a pic which has trumped that old avi and it was taken about 7 years ago.


thisismyhobby said:


> dan looked better fresh out of vacation with 0 test in his system than most people in your average gym 😂


😅 That was about the 5th of August I believe, so I'd been back about a week by that point and I had been on the old water jugs tied to a broomstick routine for a few months in the run up to coming back.


PsychedUp said:


> Looking good. Welcome back bud


Cheers, glad to be back.


----------



## Jackoffblades

Is kristina still on here? She’s hot


----------



## DarkKnight

Jackoffblades said:


> Is kristina still on here? She’s hot


So is your mum


----------



## Jackoffblades

DarkKnight said:


> So is your mum


She is to be fair I’d do my mum definitely


----------



## mrwright

Jackoffblades said:


> She is to be fair I’d do my mum definitely


Pics or no hot mum


----------

